# Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Januar 2008)

Was für eine Ehre den neuen Raubfischfänge-theared zu eröffnen       Wünsche allen viel dicke Fische für 2008.  Bin mal gespannt wer den ersten Fisch posten kann       Und Veit bitte nicht wieder alles voll spamen      mfg Flo



> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...


----------



## Alex.k (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Na dann wollen wir doch sehen, wie dieses Jahr verläuft. Gesundes Neues Jahr, und große Fische.


----------



## skatefreak (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Ein schönes gutes fängiges Jahr wünsch ich euch:m
Muss mich jetzt erstmal von der sylvester party erholen|rolleyes

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr...
Das ist der der erste Beitrag, den ich mit drei Promille schreibe....:q


----------



## k1ng (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

proscht


----------



## Boerni72 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Euch allen ein glückliches und erfolgreiches neues (Angel)Jahr.
Boerni


----------



## aimless (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

von mir auch alles gute für 2008 .
mal sehen was das jahr so bringt


----------



## Dart (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ist der der erste Beitrag, den ich mit drei Promille schreibe....:q


Dafür liest es sich aber sehr geschmeidig, oder hast du dafür die Tastatur ne Stunde strapaziert :vik:
Ansonsten sollten Veit und Tommy hier gesperrt werden, die versauen mit ihren tollen Fängen nur den Trööt:q
Tight lines für 2008, Reiner


----------



## Mendener (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Und von 8 Beiträgen sind 7 |offtopic :vik:

... looooooooool ... wenn das Thomas sieht ... |smash:


----------



## The_Pitbull (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Auch von mir alles gute und haltet die Augen steif:vik:


----------



## Jule_88 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Endlich ist es dar das neue Jahr. Und das heißt endlich darf ich auch angeln  seit einem halben Jahr verfolge ich hier alles ganz genau und hab beschlossen endlich mein Angelschein zu machen. Bestanden habe ich am, 10.12  Und heute geh ich auch direkt das erste ma los und ich hoffe das ich schon ein Fischlein hier vermerken kann.
Ansonsten allen ein Frohes neues und Petri Heil.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*



Dart schrieb:


> Dafür liest es sich aber sehr geschmeidig, oder hast du dafür die Tastatur ne Stunde strapaziert :vik:


 
Hat etwas länger gedauert...|supergri




Dart schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollten Veit und Tommy hier gesperrt werden, die versauen mit ihren tollen Fängen nur den Trööt:q


 
Meine Raubfisch Saison geht erst im Juni los, bis dahin lasse ich Euch in Ruhe...:q
Bei Veit sieht das warscheinlich anders aus...|rolleyes


----------



## ZanderKai (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Wünsche euch allen auch ein Frohes neues Jahr 2008 das viele fische bringen möchte

@ Jule_88 hoffe du kannst heute direkt deinen ersten Fisch fangen#6


----------



## Dart (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Meine Raubfisch Saison geht erst im Juni los, bis dahin lasse ich Euch in Ruhe...:q


 
Es wird schwierig bis dahin geduldig zu warten#6
Vielleicht ergiebt sich ja mal ne gemeinsame Session, Ende Mai...Anfang Juni, es wäre mir eine besondere Freude.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Florelli (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Wollt ihr nicht den Titel noch in ''Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2008'' ändern?
Diese hässlichen ''~~.....~~'' möchte ich nicht das ganze Jahr über sehen.


----------



## Gorcky (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Von mir auch noch ein frohes neues und hoffentlich fangreiches Jahr 2008!!:m


----------



## Bier (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

wollt heute eigendlich angeln, leider war der see zugefroren *G* .. so ist es bei nem ausnüchterungsspaziergang geblieben!

fröhliches neues euch.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*



Florelli schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nicht den Titel noch in ''Aktuelle Raubfischfänge Saison 2008'' ändern?
> Diese hässlichen ''~~.....~~'' möchte ich nicht das ganze Jahr über sehen.


 
Ich hätte den Titel "Raubfischfänge 2008 und Kommtentare" genannt...:m
Dann hätte sich Thomas nicht mehr über das ganze Off Toppic Gelaber beschweren können...:q


----------



## Adrian* (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

So, die ersten Stunden für dieses Jahr am Rhein, und immer noch tote Hose...


----------



## FischFan271 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Auch ich wünsche euch ein 
	

und viel Petri Heil #a


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: ~~Raubfischfänge 2008~~*

Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!

So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben. 

Ab jetzt gilt folgendes zu beachten, um Entgleisungen wie 2006 und teilweise 2007 zu vermeiden: 

Keine Anmerkungen/Diskussionen zu c+c/c+r. 
Wird auch nicht mehr verschoben, sondern kommentarlos gelöscht, genau wie darauf mit Sicherheit folgende Fragen, warum jetzt das eine oder andere Posting gelöscht wurde.

Das gleiche passiert mit OffTopic - Postings. Wenn jemand Fragen zu genaueren Fangumständen, Köder, Gewässer oder Technik hat, kann das per PN/Mail oder in einem etxra dafür aufgemachten Thread geschehen - aber nicht hier im Fangmeldungsthread..

Und nun wünsche ich Euch noch viele gute Fänge, damit sich der Thread auch wieder füllt..


----------



## duck_68 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Akutelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, schluss mit dem OT-Gelaber, ab sofort werden nur noch Fänge gepostet:q

Ich mach schon mal den Anfang:

 "Neujahrshecht" mit 63cm auf No-Action-Shad in Grün-Gelb

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img222.*ih.us/img222/1417/kopievon01012008001xt5.jpg[/URL]​
Qualität ist net so berauschend.... Handycam


Gruß
Martin


----------



## esox82 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Akutelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri, Martin!


----------



## Sholar (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Akutelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Edit: Sry frohes neues und petri Heil euch allen noch 



so war heute mal draussen, nachdem ich gleich nachm drittenw urf mit nem neuen wobbler der super geil ist, an ner Stelle wo ich noch nie was ausser kleine Döbel gefangen hatte, en ca 35-40cm barsch verloren hab (wäre mien erster grosser geworden) *heul*, gabs dann wenigstens 2 kleine Hechte zur Belohnung.

einer is ca.35-40cm ned gemessen der andre 45cm

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/4135/dsc00519yi6.th.jpg

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/571/dsc00523vm5.th.jpg

wenigstens ne kleine belohnung


----------



## esox82 (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch dir ein dickes petri,sholar.
hier ist das hecht- und zanderangeln ab heute verboten,da muss ich noch bis zum 15.6. warten


----------



## Sholar (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



esox82 schrieb:


> Auch dir ein dickes petri,sholar.
> hier ist das hecht- und zanderangeln ab heute verboten,da muss ich noch bis zum 15.6. warten




danke! du arme socke  bei uns gehts anfang febr damit los


----------



## Veit (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war am vergangenen Abend Neujahrsangeln an der Saale. Auf Gummifisch gabs zwei Fehlbisse. Bissspuren waren nur im Schwanzbereich erkennbar, es ist also unmöglich gewesen die Fische zu haken. Nachdem ich dann auch noch drei Gummis versenkt hatte, verbuchte ich den Jahresauftakt schon unter der Kategorie "erfolglos" und hängte einen tieflaufenden Nils Master-Wobbler in den Karabiner, auf den ich zuvor noch nie einen Fisch gefangen hatte. Schlechter konnte es damit ja auch nicht mehr werden. :g Heute war er Retter in der Not, denn nach ein paar Würfen stieg ein knapp 70 cm langer Hecht ein. Ein Zander wäre natürlich schöner gewesen, aber Hauptsache kein "Schneider" am ersten Angeltag in 2008. :m


----------



## Baddy89 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Toller Fisch ! Petri Heil  ! Weiß nicht, wie ihr das immer macht


----------



## octoputer (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Baddy

Er macht einfach nichts anderes.Eat,sleep,go fishing.
Anders kann ich´s mir nicht erklären.

Dickes Petri an Veit!


----------



## esox82 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey Veit!
Super!
Petri zum ersten Fisch 2008!

mfg Andy


----------



## carphunter85 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wollte heut morgen eigendlich los, aber wegen Eis gibts wohl leider ne Zwangspause...


----------



## Master_Bown (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tja, ich bin gestern auch mal losgezogen mit ein Paar Gummis, leider nur einen Biss wobei mir auch noch der Schwanz abgebissen wurde. Kein guter Neujahrsstart #d

Petri den anderen Fängern!


----------



## Fehlbiss (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

gesundes neues erstmal 

ich war vorhin mal mit veit los aber für mich ein sehr guter einstieg ne grissene brasse
naja kann nur besser werden gruß an alle der henni


----------



## mr.pink79 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heut auch mal 2 Stunden am Wasser und kann nun die ersten 2 Zander 2008 vermelden!:vik: 

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/8372/zander1xt0.jpg

http://img214.*ih.us/img214/4027/zander2qq5.jpg


Kalt war es und 2 weitere Bisse hab ich trotzdem verschlafen#d!


----------



## honeybee (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz dickes Petri Markus. Auf was haben sie denn gebissen?


Die haste bestimmt nur gefangen, weil Du jetzt eine Jahreskarte hast :q


----------



## mr.pink79 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke schön!!!
sicher nur wegen Jahreskarte!:q

Gefangen auf Fin-S 5Zoll!!


----------



## Holger (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Mr. Pink
Sehr schöne Zander, Petri !

Aber kalt schauts aus.....ich friere schon beim Bilder gucken. |rolleyes


----------



## Waagemann (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Oo die Arc ist aber auch eine Augenweide und in Verbindung mit den Zandern...:l!Petri!!!


----------



## Baddy89 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zu den tollen Fischen !


----------



## zanderfan1987 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wo warste denn angeln. War auf der Platte und habe aber nur wenig Bisse gehabt. Konnte nur einen uma Zander unde einen 55ger landen. Köder bei mir war der illex Nitro Spring.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Bissspuren waren nur im Schwanzbereich erkennbar





Master_Bown schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin gestern auch mal losgezogen mit ein Paar Gummis, leider nur einen Biss wobei mir auch noch der Schwanz abgebissen wurde. Kein guter Neujahrsstart #d



...und es geht schon wieder los!!!!





*Taaaaaaaatüüüüüüütaaaaaaataaaaaa*




Die ersten Ferkelkandidaten des neuen Jahres sind gefasst... :vik: :q:q:q


----------



## minden (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dann wollen "wir" auch mal...
Dieser ging meinen Kollegen heute auf dem "Leim"

Ich hatte nur das große "Glück" nen Ü75er Zandrino vorm Kescher zu verlieren fängt gut an:c


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So komme heute wieder vom See LEIDER  war der See zugefroren und wir haben nur an einem kleinen Bereich angeln können und leider nichts gefangen.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war eben mal für knappe zwei Stunden an der Saale. Es gab nur einen Biss und herausgekommen ist mein erster Zander im Jahr 2008. Nur ein 55er, aber ich bin sicher es werden bald größere folgen. :g Köder war ein Attractor-Shad.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schönes Bild )


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild )


 

und schöner Zander!


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das ist meine Küche im Hintergrund! Heizung ist leider ausgefallen, deshalb die dicken Klamotten.|muahah:


----------



## mortal (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem ersten Zander-2008. Meins ist immer noch irgendwo unterwegs.


----------



## fishingchamp (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes petri an euch!
ich habe auch schon meine ersten fische in 2008 gefangen...der erste fisch war ein ca. 10 cm langes rotauge auf 8 cm langen wobbler (sauber am mund gehakt)...
gestern abend konnte ein kollege dann am rhein einen 70er zander auf einen ca. 12 cm lange, dunkelroten glittertwister fangen...ich fing ca. 30 min später auf einen 6,5 cm langen, orange-weißen kopyto mit 14 gr kopf (recht starke strömung) einen dicken 74er zander...
der anfang ist gemacht...der zander ist übrigens mein pb...|stolz:

70er:



74er:


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit

Die AURA des ersten Jahres Zanders umgibt dich und läßt leuchten :g 

|schild-g

Habe es selbst im neuen Jahr noch nicht geschafft, angeln zu gehen ... tja, der Urlaubsstress verhindert den normalen Alltag |rolleyes


----------



## ~Michi~ (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Endlich wieder schöne Bilder, petri den Fängern und weiter so ich freu mich drauf! #6


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo geiler Fisch Veit! Petri dazu


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boardi (und Kumpel) Tilo aus Magdeburg war heute zu Besuch in Halle und so gings dann abends nochmal zum gemeinsamen Fischen an die Saale. Mein Guiding hatte leider nicht den erhofften Erfolg bei Tilo. Er bekam zwar mindestens einen hundertprozentigen (Hecht-)Biss, konnte aber nix an Land ziehen. Schade, aber es sah auch schon umgekehrt aus, wenn wir gemeinsam Angeln waren.
Ich hatte jedenfalls etwas mehr Glück. Erst blieb ein Hecht von rund 70 cm an meinem Kopyto hängen.




Später wurde selbiger Köder dann noch von einem schönen 65er Zander inhaliert.




Naja, in sonem Fall zählt, das gemeinsame Ergebnis. WIR haben gefangen und ein nettes gemeinsames Fischen war es auf jeden Fall auch!:m

Petri natürlich auch @ fishingchamp + Kumpel!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit :m
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen.#6 Du lässt auch klein Luft ran, da geht es ja 2008 genau so weiter wie 2007 aufgehört hat. Respekt!


Aber mal am Rande...so unter uns Betschwestern...Du hast keine Freundin? Oder?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

echt schöne fische jungs.
Es gibt Menschen bei den klapp einfach alles,  naja der traum wäre  ein nettes Mädel wo  auch angelt  glaube muss mal zu euch hoch ziehn )


----------



## -Mirage- (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schon wieder Veit....
...man sollte für Veit ein eigenes Thread öffnen, ala 
"VEIT's aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008":vik:

Nee, mal im ernst, großes Petri an dich, Veit:m


----------



## Veit (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sie angelt selbst nicht, zeigt aber mittlerweile immer mehr Interesse dafür. Auf jeden Fall bringt sie gaaaanz viel Toleranz für mich angelverrückten Typen auf.:l

Aber denkt dran Leute, nicht so viel Off Topic, sonst bekommen wir wieder Ärger... #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So isses !


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zu den tollen Fischen  Und mal ganz im Ernst...wäre auch für nen Thread mit Veits Raubfischfängen 2008^^. Glaube du würdest alleine mit deinen Fangmeldungen zig Seiten erstellen


----------



## Hefti (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses !


 
Moinsen
Nanana Thomas. Immmer schön On Topic bleiben. Das hier ist schließlich nen Fangthread.:q

Petri an alle Fänger und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2008 an alle.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## crazyFish (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vielleicht sollte man Veit ma fragen ob sein Vater nicht rein zufällig eine Fischzucht besitzt wo er ab und zu mal vorbei geht. |bigeyes

Janee nur Spass Respekt zu den Fängen.


----------



## ederseebasshunter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @Veit!!!haust ja schon mächtig Rein
hut ab!!!
allen noch ein Frohes und vorallem erfolgreiches Jahr 2008!!!

Gruß


----------



## J-son (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jippie,

war heut' mit NorbertF und danny877 am Rhein, und hab' endlich meine Schneider-Serie unterbrechen können.
Es gab' gleich zwei Hechte in Folge, die sich allerdings beide bei der Landung selbst releast haben, da ich mit der 120er VHF unterwegs war, die mit Fischen dieser Grössenordnung leider hoffnungslos unterfordert ist. Köder war beide Male ein 7" Wedgetail in chartreuse/diamond.
Für danny877 gab's einen schönen Zander, und kurz drauf noch einen leider abgerissenen Hecht, ob des FC-Vorfachs...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## minden (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@J-son...auch mal nen schönes Fischfoto, petri!!!


----------



## crazyFish (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten auch wenn sie abgehauen sind.


----------



## Luigi 01 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo, bin eigentlich mehr auf Karpfen unterwegs. Doch heute hat es mich in den Fingern gejuckt mal wieder den Gummifisch tanzen zulassen!


*Was sich auch gelohnt hat!|rolleyes*

*38 Pfund bei 1,34 Meter* besser kann das Jahr 2008 nicht anfangen! 

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/2641/06012008037pw1.jpg

:m:m


http://img48.*ih.us/img48/273/06012008048lf5.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Goil! Petri Heil!


----------



## Veit (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnahmefisch!!!!!! Echt Wahnsinn!


----------



## ~Michi~ (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Alter Falter ganz schöner Brocken, Petri!!!


----------



## JohnvanJerk (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ein wirklich schöner Fang. Digges Petri Luigi !!


----------



## serge7 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Fang, Luigi. Dickes Petri Heil!#6


----------



## arn0r (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:mboah, sehr schönes tier, vor allem der kopf. petri:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyes 1,34 |bigeyes Goil! #6


----------



## the doctor (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

alter Schwede,
damit habe ich nun wirklich nicht beim runter-scrollen gerechnet:m#6#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem Megahecht! Da wurde die latte aber sehr hoch gehangen und das schon anfang Januar! bin mal gespannt ob die einer in diesem Jahr knackt! glaub nicht daran!#6


----------



## Huntemann (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für ein Kracher...dickes Petri!  :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...da stelle ich mich mal hinten an und ziehe meinen Hut...
...dickes Petri...
...wirst jetzt bestimmt öfter mal den Boilie gegen Gummifisch tauschen...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

alta Luigi!!! Was für ein Hecht!!!!! MONSTER......fettes Petri von mir!


----------



## Peter the Pan (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hammer! 
der frisst 2kg Brassen zum Frühstück #d


----------



## Fehlbiss (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

eijeijei 
dickes petri zum monsterhecht


----------



## skatefreak (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:mGanz dickes Petri auch von mir!! Was für ein Brocken|bigeyes


----------



## Cobra HH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Besser kann ein neues jahr wirklich nicht anfangen mein glückwunsch Luigi
hoffe das das jahr für dich so weiter geht
ein dickes Petri Heil für 2008   #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

übelst!!
was hattes du denn für eine schnur drauf `?


----------



## Felix 1969 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das wäre der Fisch meines Lebens.
Ein dickes Petri Heil zu der Hechtoma...#6


----------



## flori66 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

alter...verdammt...was für ein Monster.
Riesenfettes Petri zu dem Vieh.
Der Traum gaaaaaaanz vieler Angler.


----------



## Master_Bown (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was eine Granate, einfach nur geil! Ganz ganz dickes Petri zum Ur-Hecht!


----------



## SebastianHH (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einfach unglaublich. Hammer!! Petri Heil.

Hat der im Vereinsteich gebissen?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Luigi 01 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Einfach unglaublich. Hammer!! Petri Heil.
> 
> Hat der im Vereinsteich gebissen?
> 
> ...


 
Ja hat er, wir sind eine Intressengemeinschaft und haben mit 25 Leuten ein ca. 7 ha See.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Ja hat er, wir sind eine Intressengemeinschaft und haben mit 25 Leuten ein ca. 7 ha See.



Petri Heil! Hand auf's Herz: Hättest Du (vorher) gedacht, das da so'n "Ding" drinne is'? Was für'n Fisch!

PS: Zu Deiner Signatur: Kommt auf's Wurfgewicht an...


----------



## J-son (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

WAS FÜR'N MONSTER!
Dickes Petri zu der Oma...

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: c&r-Diskussion?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> PS: Zu Deiner Signatur: Kommt auf's Wurfgewicht an...



Sehr gut!:m



was hattes du denn für ne schnuuuuuuuur ?


----------



## Luigi 01 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Hand auf's Herz: Hättest Du (vorher) gedacht, das da so'n "Ding" drinne is'? Was für'n Fisch!
> 
> PS: Zu Deiner Signatur: Kommt auf's Wurfgewicht an...


 


Vor ca. 3 Jahren wurde ein 1,24 Meter Hecht gefangen, das da noch was lauert habe ich schon mit gerechnet, nur das ich so ein Fisch fange nicht!

Wir setzen jedes Jahr Forellen  ab ca. 50-60 cm aufwärts ein und die haben oft Bissspuren, jetzt weiß ich woher!


----------



## versuchsangler (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für ein Monster...

Dickes Petri auch von mir.


----------



## Blink* (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ja, da will ich mich auch in die Reihe der Glückwünschenden einreihen.

Dickes Petri !! 134cm unglaublich.#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyes Boah
Es geht also doch grösser.....|supergri
Ganz dickes Petri von mir...


----------



## Dennert (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum Traumfisch 

Was ne Klamotte |bigeyes


----------



## Holger (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja leck mich, was ein Hecht.....|rolleyes

Ein riesiges Petri Heil von mir zu der Mega-Hechtdame ! Ein absoluter Weltklasse-Fang, ein Oberhammer ! #6#6#6


----------



## theundertaker (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes fettes Petri He..cht für diesen absoluten Kracherfisch....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Habakuk (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute, war am Samstag auf Forellenjagt. Hammer! Die haben gebissen wie verrückt! :vik:Hatte von 8-13Uhr 18 Stück gefangen. Biß auf Biß, mal anders als Stunden lang am Rhein zu hocken #qund nix zu fangen. War toll, jetzt freut sich auch die Frau, #6weil es wieder mal Fisch gibt :l


----------



## Grundangler85 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hamma Luigi was für eine dicke Hechtoma |supergri

Darf man mal fragen auf was für einen Gummifisch ? ich mein die Länge ? 15 cm oder größer ?


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri auch von mir! Das Mädel ist mal der Hammer!!!!:l

Vielleicht sollte man über einen eigenen Thread nachdenken, da wir ja jede Menge Input wollen? (s.o.)
Ansonsten gibt es von den Modz wieder auf die Finger, oder wird da angesichts der Exkusivheit eine Ausnahme gemacht?
Petri nochmal....|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



> oder wird da angesichts der Exkusivheit eine Ausnahme gemacht?


Nö, ist doch kein Ding nen Exrathread dazu aufzumachen. Sollte doch jeder Boardie können )


----------



## crazyFish (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch auf das Biest, da ist ja bestimmt heut der Korken geknallt.


----------



## Hefti (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moinsen
Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zur Hecht-Oma.
Aber auch ein dickes Petri an Habakuk zur netten Forellenstrecke.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wahnsinn Luigi!!!!!!
Dickes Petri zu der Hechtoma!!!!!
Wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gleich zu Beginn des neuen Jahres so einen Hecht  ....ungeschickt gemacht ... wie willst du dich denn jetzt in diesem Jahr noch steigern? 

#6 dickes Petri #6


----------



## Lengangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dieser schönen Hechtdame, ein Ausnahmefisch! So eine Anglergemeinschaft mit eigenem See. das hat schon was....NEID!!


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen!|wavey:

Werde heute Abend ein Extrathread (Bericht) einstellen!

Wo ich ausführlich über den Fang schreiben werde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Klasse mit dem Extrathread!
Ich hab Deinen Fang auch mal auf die Startseite gestellt


----------



## BassFriend (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

DER HECHT IST DER HAMMER von so einem fisch treume ich jede nacht          der drill war sicher total geil oder ?


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> *Was sich auch gelohnt hat!|rolleyes*
> 
> *38 Pfund bei 1,34 Meter* besser kann das Jahr 2008 nicht anfangen!




was für ein Traumfang !!!! #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ist das ein riesenmonsterteil|bigeyes|bigeyes

dickes Petri Heil zu der riesen Hechtdame:l

gut gemacht#6


----------



## The Driver (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einfach nur Klasse!!!! DICKES PEEETRI!!!!


----------



## Hecht87 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich sehe nichts petri an den hechtbrocken


----------



## carphunter85 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, hatte heute auch meinen ersten... ganze 62cm.
Wobei Luigi ihn als Köderfisch hätte nehmen können... 
Glückwunsch auch noch mal von mir!


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu diesem geilen Hecht!


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin eigentlich mehr auf Karpfen unterwegs. Doch heute hat es mich in den Fingern gejuckt mal wieder den Gummifisch tanzen zulassen!
> 
> 
> *Was sich auch gelohnt hat!|rolleyes*
> ...




Genialer Fisch, dürfte schwerlich zu toppen sein

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Dorschi1968 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gratuliere!!!
Ein Hecht wie gemalt:vik:


----------



## höcht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes petri


----------



## Master Hecht (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

mein größter im letzen jahr war grad mal 45 cm groß naja vielleciht erwische ich dieses jahr nen größeren.


----------



## Schl@chter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum klasse Fisch


----------



## auborne (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiler Fang kann man da nur sagen
Petri Heil


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> mein größter im letzen jahr war grad mal 45 cm groß naja vielleciht erwische ich dieses jahr nen größeren.


 
--> das is ja nich mal mindestmaß |rolleyes

da haste noch was zu toppen


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boah Luigi!#6

Was ein riesen Krokodil!!! #r

Absolut digges *P*....

Freu mich schon auf den Bericht dazu.:q


----------



## crocodile (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch von mir ein dickes petri! wunderschönes tier! da bekommst Du das grinsen bestimmt für tage nicht mehr ausm gesicht, oder. pick voll adrenalin der mann...

bin mal gespannt, ob Du dieses jahr mehr auf hecht oder auf karpfen gehst.

gruß mark


----------



## angler-jan (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zu diesem Fang. 
Bei so einem riesen Vieh könnte man schon fast Angst bekommen!


----------



## diecki (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

pETRI


----------



## diecki (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:viketri Heil auch Von Diecke Schöner Hecht :vik:|wavey:


----------



## Raubfischbändiger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Reih mich mal ein und wünsche ebenfalls ein dickes Petri!


----------



## kohlie0611 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für ein Fisch, alle Achtung!!Petri auch von mir#6


----------



## Alikes (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Traumfisch!
Dickes Petri auch von mir!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## uga (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri,schöne dame!!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil Carphunter!
Fisch ist Fisch auch wenn an der Köfisache was dran ist...


----------



## Rheinangler94 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri heil euch zu den fischen. gehe selber erst wieder angeln wenn es was wärmer wird.


----------



## Hechters (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri heil - und weiter sooo!!!


----------



## Marco O. (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri @ Luigi
zu diesem Prachtfisch #6


----------



## Eifelhecht2006 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gratulation,da kann man nur den Hut ziehen und sich mit dir freuen.So einen Fisch fängt man nicht jedes Jahr.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Eifelhecht2006 schrieb:


> Gratulation,da kann man nur den Hut ziehen und sich mit dir freuen.So einen Fisch fängt man nicht jedes Jahr.




Hehe und ich warte seit 3 Jahren auf so einen..mein größter hatte um die 70...wenn ich bedenke, dass seiner fast doppelt so groß ist....wow...und so ne fette Dame !!

Echt, Petri Heil ! Klasse Bilder auch !


----------



## Rutenknicker (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hola die Waldfee!!!
Petri Heil zu dem ausergewöhnlichem Fang, geiler Fisch!!!#6

                             Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Luigi, da kann man echt nur nochma PETRI sagen!!! Nicht nur, das der Fisch ein echter Brocken und sehr kräftig ist, neine, er ist auch noch wunderschön gezeichnet!!!

Einfach ein absoluter TRAUMFISCH!!! (für eure Forellen wohl ehr der Alptraum)

Auch allen andren Fängern der letzten Tage ein dickes Petri, würde auch gern mal wieder los gehn...!


----------



## Veit (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hab leider nur einen Schniepel aus der Saale zu bieten. Bei zwei weiteren Bissen kam es leider nicht zu einer erfolgreichen Landung.





Köder war ein Kopyto in motoroil.


----------



## muchti (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

gestern gabs mal wieder jemanden aus der sparte "das-ist-mal-wieder-was-neues"
neben zwei hechten (63 & 82cm) auch diesen schönen brassen von 61cm & geschätzt 6pfd. +
gehakt im rücken mit´m fz-blech




​

hab bis jetzt noch nie solch einen verunstalteten blei gesehen...zwar schon oft mit bisswunden von hechten aber das sah anders aus...das "fell" war dem so sauber vom fleisch getrennt als hätte sich da jemand mit´m filetiermesser beigemacht...was es auch gewesen war zumindest wars schon ein paar tage her denn der blei hatte schon wieder eine normale schleimschicht darüber gebildet...und putzmunter schien er auch zu sein


----------



## Sholar (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den Fängen der letzten tage.

alter wasn das für ne Brasse? sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen


----------



## Fehlbiss (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

was sind das für bissspuren?vielleicht wels??


----------



## hechtschaedl (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ muchti das ist ja der hammer|bigeyes sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen #cich denk das es kein räuber war!


----------



## Veit (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir gabs am vergangenen Abend an der Saale erneut drei Bisse. Zwei Fische konnte ich landen, der dritte stieg nach kurzem Kontakt leider aus.
Zuerst ein gut 70er Hecht auf Kopyto-Shad.




Nach einem Platzwechsel dann ein 50er Zander ebenfalls auf Kopyto.




Und zum Schluss dann leider noch der Ausschlitzer (der Bissspur nach ein Zander). Auch dieser Biss kam auf Kopyto.


----------



## PureContact (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich würd auf dummen Angler tippen!
bei der Brasse!


----------



## slowhand (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



wollbein schrieb:


> Hi !
> Also...ich probier es nochmal und versuch mein Bild reinzumachen |supergri
> 
> Nochmal.....Mein nächster Zander :m Länge 1,02m, 19 Pfund 400gr. Gefangen auf neonroten Gufi 12,5 cm :vik::vik::vik:​



Nicht schlecht! Zander über 1m sieht man selten. Petri!


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|supergri Fettes Merci |supergri


----------



## skatefreak (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

also wollbein...ich finde es echt schade dass die hier alle auf dir rumhacken...der zander kann gut und gerne seine 102 zentimeter haben und dafür kriegst du ein ganz fettes petri!! man sollte das respektieren und nicht anzweifeln!!

Mfg DANIEL


----------



## wollbein (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi !
Danke dir ! Wer hackt denn auf mir rum ?? Hab noch nichts gelesen darüber, daß sich jemand beschwert #c#c


----------



## Fehlbiss (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch von mir petri zum dicken zandreas


----------



## Baddy89 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zum klasse Zander !


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sehr geil, das hat noch nich mal uli beyer geschaft^^


----------



## Ocrem (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> sehr geil, das hat noch nich mal uli beyer geschaft^^


 
Er kocht doch auch nur mit Wasser...

Glückwunsch, schöner Fisch!


----------



## Living Dead (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> das hat noch nich mal uli beyer geschaft



  |rolleyes


----------



## HD1983 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin eigentlich mehr auf Karpfen unterwegs. Doch heute hat es mich in den Fingern gejuckt mal wieder den Gummifisch tanzen zulassen!
> 
> 
> *Was sich auch gelohnt hat!|rolleyes*
> ...


 
sehr sehr dickes Petri auch von mir! Wow soeinen schönen hab ich nochnicht gesehen


----------



## Veit (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Am vergangenen Abend gings für mich mal wieder an die Saale auf Zielfisch Zander, womit es aber leider nix werden sollte. Dafür gab es eine andere dicke Überraschung als Ausgleich. 
Nachdem ich zuvor bereits eine Stelle erfolglos abgetwistert hatte, bekam ich einen harten Biss auf einen Kopyto-Shad in perlweiß-schwarz. Mein Anhieb wurde mit einer 20 Meter-Flucht bei sehr hart eingestellter Bremse erwidert. Danach machte mein Gegner allerdings relativ schnell schlapp und nach etwa zwei Minuten Drill, konnte ich eine fette Hechtmutti per Hand landen. Der dabei aufgeschlitzte Finger war schnell vergessen, denn das Maßband zeigte stattlich 95 cm an. ENDLICH mal wieder ein großer Saaleesox, nach Dutzenden von kleineren und mittleren Exemplaren in den letzten Monaten und zugleich immerhin neuer Platz 5 meiner persönlichen Hecht-Hitliste!!! :vik: Nach zwei Erinnerungsfotos durfte das schöne Schnabeltier wieder zurück in sein Element. Ich gab ihm die Bitte mit auf den Weg, in ein paar Wochen für ordentlich Nachwuchs zu sorgen. #h




Später bekam ich an anderer Stelle noch einen weiteren Biss, der von einem 55er Hecht stammte.




Danach beendete ich den Angelabend auch ohne Zander sehr zufrieden.:q


----------



## Ocrem (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch hier nochmal meinen Glückwunsch! Schönes Tier


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

MoinMoin!

PetriHeil Veit!


----------



## Hai-Happen (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Ben_koeln (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit, 

bist du sicher das der 95cm hat? Wenn man mal die Finger.... he He :q, Spaß beiseite!

Petri zum schönen Hecht und, wie immer geile Fotos! Weiter so, freu mich immer wenn ich deine Bilder sehe!

Besten Gruß

Ben


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...von mir auch ein dickes Petri zum schönen Hecht...


----------



## The Driver (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri VEIT!
das ist doch mal ein netter Esox!
ich fahr wenns wetter passt nächstes WE mal an die Bodden. mal sehen.... mit so nem 95er wär ich schon happy!


----------



## boot (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Am vergangenen Abend gings für mich mal wieder an die Saale auf Zielfisch Zander, womit es aber leider nix werden sollte. Dafür gab es eine andere dicke Überraschung als Ausgleich.
> Nachdem ich zuvor bereits eine Stelle erfolglos abgetwistert hatte, bekam ich einen harten Biss auf einen Kopyto-Shad in perlweiß-schwarz. Mein Anhieb wurde mit einer 20 Meter-Flucht bei sehr hart eingestellter Bremse erwidert. Danach machte mein Gegner allerdings relativ schnell schlapp und nach etwa zwei Minuten Drill, konnte ich eine fette Hechtmutti per Hand landen. Der dabei aufgeschlitzte Finger war schnell vergessen, denn das Maßband zeigte stattlich 95 cm an. ENDLICH mal wieder ein großer Saaleesox, nach Dutzenden von kleineren und mittleren Exemplaren in den letzten Monaten und zugleich immerhin neuer Platz 5 meiner persönlichen Hecht-Hitliste!!! :vik: Nach zwei Erinnerungsfotos durfte das schöne Schnabeltier wieder zurück in sein Element. Ich gab ihm die Bitte mit auf den Weg, in ein paar Wochen für ordentlich Nachwuchs zu sorgen. #h
> 
> 
> ...


Gutgemacht Petri zum schönen Hecht.#6#6


----------



## Habakuk (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow! Der ist toll! Bei dir lohnt es sich rauszugehen. Bei uns hier Tote Hose!!!!!

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## tobi79 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!
Wie groß war der Kopyto?
Hast du bestimmt langsam geführt oder?
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## zander55 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, sehr schöner Hecht!#6


----------



## carphunter85 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jo, petri auch von mir!


----------



## paddyli (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war ja klar das veit auch noch sein senf dazugeben muss#d
dickes petri an alle monsterbezwinger^^
aber den zander seh ich net...wo isn der??
mfg paddü


----------



## Veit (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ tobi79: War ein 12 cm Kopyto-River, den ich langsam per Faulenzertechnik geführt habe.

@ all: Danke für die Petris!

Ich war eben mal für knappe zwei Stunden an der Saale. Mit nem Zander hats leider wieder nicht geklappt. Allerdings hatte ich diesmal (der Bissspur nach zu urteilen) zumindest kurz einen dran, aber er ist leider nach ein paar Sekunden ausgeschlitzt. :r
Die Hechte bleiben mir aber treu. Ein 60er ging auf Attractor-Shad.


----------



## skatefreak (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tolle Fische Veit!!#6#r
Mir ist im Moment zu kalt zum angeln 
Obwohl...heute warens hier 12 °
Das wird die Fische bestimmt heiß machen mal schauen ob ich demnächst angeln gehe...
Mfg Daniel


----------



## zander55 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte dieses Jahr auch schon zuschlagen, hier ein paar Bilder dieser Woche.


----------



## Fehlbiss (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri @zander 
 du sag mal wie groß ist denn der zander auf deinem benutzerbild?


----------



## zander55 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Fehlbiss: Der Zander ist 96cm und wurde letztes Jahr im Rhein gefangen.


----------



## flori66 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Zander55
Schöne Bilder. Petri zu den tollen Fischen.
Der 2. Hecht hat ja mal ne schöne Färbung


----------



## Holger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit und Zander55 zu den tollen Fängen. #6

Auch ich schaffte es endlich ans Wasser gestern, zusammen mit Kumpel Stephan alias Boardie Steph75.....

Gestern war ich mit Kumpel Stephan zum GuFieren am Kanal, es sollte für mich das 1. Mal in 2008 sein. Steph war schon vorher zwei Mal in diesem Jahr erfolgreich gewesen.
Gegen kurz nch 11 Uhr erreichten wir den Anfangspunkt unserer ausgesuchten Strecke......wir montierten die Ruten und los ging es....schon nach dem 3. Wurf ein zaghafter Fehlbiß bei mir. Aber Augenblicke später war Stephs Rute krumm, und er landete den 1. Zander des Tages von ca. 45 cm.
Der Start war gemacht ! Konzentriert fischten wir weiter, aber ich wechselte den Platz um einige Meter. Nachdem ich von Steph einen Fluch vernahm , der wohl einen Biß verschlug, bekam ich auch einen vorsichtigen Biß, der ausschließlich an der Schnur zu sehen war. Der vorsichtige Angriff wurde aber nach dem Anschlag mit wildem Gezerre beantwortet......ich sah den dicken Hecht schnell an der Oberfläche, aber einige starke Fluchten musste die Twinpower noch parieren....
Dann landete er sanft im Kescher, eine wohlgenährte Esoxdame von stattlichen 91 cm.......das Blut auf dem Bild stammt von mir, ein kleiner Fehler beim Abhaken den ich mit zig kleinen Rissen am Finger bezahlte.



Nachdem ich meine Blutung gestillt hatte und das Adrenalin etwas runterging, fischte auch ich weiter. Aber durfte erst Mal nur Stephs Zander keschern.......in kurzer Zeit fing er zwei weitere davon, einen von ca. 50 cm, der andere 55 cm. Da waren es schon drei bei ihm.
Noch in der Freude über den Hecht, aber enttäuscht noch keinen Zielfisch Zander gefangen zu haben, machte ich entschlossen weiter.
Und dann kam innerhalb von 5 Minuten ein Doppelschlag, ich landete 2 Zander von 45 und 57 cm.


 

Nachdem aber Bisse ausblieben, liefen wir ein Stück weiter. Auch hier gab es gleich Bisse, ich brachte das Kunststück fertig 3 Aussteiger hintereinander zu haben. Alle 3 Fische schlitzen nach 5-6 Sekunden aus. Ich tippe auf kleinere Zander, kein Beinbruch also. An der selben Stelle wechselte ich auf Wedgetail, und bekam beim 1. Wurf den nächsten Biß. Endlich hing der Fisch gut und wurde auch gelandet.....ein Hecht von 67 cm stellte sich als Angreifer heraus.


 
Gleich danach fing Steph noch einen 45er Zander.
Dann begann leider eine schlechtere Phase mit null Bissen, und wir machten uns langsam wieder auf Richtung Auto. Doch zwischenzeitlich legten wir auch Stopps ein. Und so bekam Stephan noch einen schönen Biß, den er erfolgreich verwandelte. Dieser schöne Zander von genau 60 cm besuchte uns mal flink...



Fast am Auto angekommen, riskierten wir noch 5 Minuten. Die bei Steph prompt belohnt wurden, mit einem kleinen 50er Hecht.
Mit dem Wissen, einen tollen Angeltag erlebt zu haben, beendeten wir diesen und fuhren mehr als zufrieden nach Haus.
7 Zander von 45-60 cm und 3 Hechte von 50, 67 und 91 cm sind für 4 Stunden Angeln ein super Ergebnis, vor allem im Winter.


----------



## Ranger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil Holger,

eine wirklich nette "Strecke" habt ihr da hingelegt...


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Holger & Steph 

Petri schöne Fische habt ihr da gelandet,wenn auch keine Riesen(Zander),aber ein 91er Hecht ist wohl sehr schön um diese Jahreszeit.
Hab es dieses Jahr auch noch nicht geschafft hinzukommen,aber die nächsten 2 Wochenenden sind ganz den Räubern gewidmet.(*hoffentlich*)

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Fehlbiss (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@holger petri und schöner bericht da bekommt man gleich lust zum angeln


----------



## serge7 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@holger +stephan

schöne fische. petri!


----------



## Steph75 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Männers
Wie Holger bereits erwähnte,war auch ich im Januar bereits recht erfolgreich.
Ich konnte bei 3 Gufitouren insgesamt 13 Zander landen. 12 Stück zwischen 40 und 60 cm,aber auch ein Ausreisser von immerhin 76 cm. Ausserdem konnte ich (zugegeben bereits am 26.12) einen schönen Esox von 93 cm und 6600 gr landen.

Von diesen beiden Fischen existieren auch Bilder,allerdings bin ich offenbar zu töffelig um diese einzustellen.Vielleicht reiche ich die Bilder in den nächsten Tagen noch nach.

Mfg Stephan


----------



## Holger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris. #6

@ Martin

Ja, waren keine Riesenzander, aber immerhin bis 60 cm und das sind ja schon ordentliche. Da du anhand der Bilder bestimmt gesehen hast wo wir unterwegs waren, weißt du auch das man dort oftmals Probleme hat, die 50er Marke zu knacken, von der 60er ganz zu schweigen. Von daher waren wir mit den Größen zufrieden, wenngleich es dort auch bessere gibt, aber scheinbar ist die Dichte der Ü 60 Zander nicht sehr groß. Tja und der Esox war wirklich ein Highlight gestern, so eine schöne Dame ist nicht alltäglich, da hat man mit Glück 1-2 pro Jahr. 

@ Steph

Oooch Mensch, datt hab ich dir doch gestern am PC erklärt....und nu funzt das nicht.....??? Schick mir die Pics man per Mail, dann stell ich die für dich ein. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ steph: Gute Anleitung zum Bilder einstellen von Franz_16:
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Holger 

Stimmt, die Durchnschnittsgröße dort ist eher bei 40 - 55,war auch durchaus nicht negativ gemeint#c,ich war selber am 30.12. kurz dort und hatte nen 55er, über den hab ich mich auch gefreut,wie ein Schneeekönig,wie eigentlich über jeden Fisch den ich fange,egal wie groß oder klein.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Martin


----------



## Holger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



972631 schrieb:


> @Holger
> 
> Stimmt, die Durchnschnittsgröße dort ist eher bei 40 - 55,war auch durchaus nicht negativ gemeint#c,ich war selber am 31.12. kurz dort und hatte nen 55er, über den hab ich mich auch gefreut,wie ein Schneeekönig,wie eigentlich über jeden Fisch den ich fange,egal wie groß oder klein.
> 
> ...


 
Weiß ich doch, das du das nicht negativ gemeint hast. 

Zu dieser Jahreszeit muß man sowieso mitnehmen was man kriegen kann, ist eben normal keine Zeit der Massenfänge. Gestern war die rühmliche Ausnahme...:g


----------



## paul188 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an Veit , Domminik und Holger! Schöne Fische!

Ich war gestern trotz miesem Wetter am Rhein gewesen und konnte meine ersten beiden Zanderchen in 2008 fangen. Mit 30 und 50cm keine Riesen , aber mal wieder Fisch.:k Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Big Hammer.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Holger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Paul, auch dir ein Petri ! #6

Auf Big Hammer also.....merkwürdig, es wird immer gepredigt das besonders im Winter NA-Shads ihre Stärken ausspielen....aber wir hatten die ganzen Fische gestern aber auch auf so wild laufende Köder wie den Kopyto, aber vor allem auf Salt Shaker und Wedgetails. Und auch im Dezember fingen wir gut auf SaltShaker und BigHammer.


----------



## Veit (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger, vorallem Holger zu starken Hecht!

Ich war heute nachmittag für knapp zwei Stunden allein an der Saale und konnte einen rund 60 cm langen Zander auf Kopyto-Shad überlisten.




Danach bin ich erstmal nach Hause gefahren um kurz was zu essen und dann gings mit Angelkumpel Henni (Fehlbiss) gleich nochmal an "unseren" Fluss.
Für mich kam dabei nochmal ein 50er Zandrino auf Kopyto heraus.




Wenig später hatte auch Henni Glück und ein schöner 73er Hecht schnappte sich seinen Gummifisch (ebenfalls ein Kopyto).


----------



## paul188 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und Henni!

@holger: da stimme ich dir zu , habe zuvor ca. 2 Stunden mit verschiedenen NA Shads gefischt , aber nur einen Fehlbiss bekommen, auf "normale" Shads hingegen bekam ich zu den beiden Zandern noch 3 weitere Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Wird in meinem Fall aber auch daran liegen das in der Nähe ein Warmwasserzulauf ist und das Wasser doch ein paar Grad wärmwer sein dürfte.Somit werden die Fische auch aktiver sein , als an anderen Gewässerabschnitten.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Ocrem (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Holger Da sieht man wieder das man beim Fishen nicht pauschalisieren kann/sollte 

@Veit & Henni Petri ihr Beiden! Wenns läuft dann läufts#6


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe nach meinem Erfolgserlebnis mit NA-Shads Ende Dezember an einem fremden Gewässerbereich auch immer wieder damit gefischt, musste aber feststellen, dass zumindest in meinem heimischen Gewässerabschnitt auch jetzt im Winter "herkömmliche" Shads das NonPlusUltra sind. Auf Wedgetails und Fibretail-Shads (die haben ja beide noch ein bisschen Schwanzaktion) gabs zwar ein paar wenige Bisse und auch Fänge, aber Kopyto und Attractor sind um Längen fängiger. Mit Shads, die garkeine Aktion haben wie dem Fin-S-Fish, hatte ich auf meiner Hausstrecke gar keinen Biss.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri an die Fänger...

...bei mir ging gestern nichts, aber war auch ganz schön sonnig und warm...ob´s daran gelegen hat#d...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein dickes petri!
naja auf mein ersten Räuber08 warte ich immer noch!|kopfkrat


----------



## Promachos (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, vor allem Holger, Steph und Veit!

Ich hatte am Freitag auf einen NA (Rozemejer Octopus oder so ähnlich), die ich normalerweise nicht fische, einen schönen Biss unmittelbar vor meinen Füßen. Leider hing der Fisch nur ein paar Meter, bzw. er hing nicht, sondern hatte den Gufi nur im vorderen Kopfbereich gepackt. Aber immerhin mal wieder Fischkontakt!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, 
war heute Vormittag ein bisschen bei Roermond in NL unterwegs, obwohl das ja sonst gar nicht meine Ecke ist... Wollte eben mal wieder was Unbekanntes ausprobieren. Ergebnis ist dieser 74er Hecht und ein Fehlbiss.
Leider musste ich dann nach 2.5Std. abbrechen...


----------



## Holger (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, Dominik ! 

Schöner Hecht, vor allem unter den Bedingungen an einem neuen Gewässer gleich erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Stefan, nicht Dominik... Haben nur die selben Klamotten, und sind auch sonst viel zusammen on tour...
Aber Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Holger (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Stefan, nicht Dominik... Haben nur die selben Klamotten, und sind auch sonst viel zusammen on tour...
> Aber Danke trotzdem!


 
Krieg euch immer durcheinander.....sorry.  :q


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Es sei dir verziehn. ;-)


----------



## zander55 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Holger, Steph, Veit und Stefan, schöne Fische!


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht @ Carphunter85!

Ich war heute am späten Abend an der Saale. Nach den letzten Erfolgen recht verwöhnt, bin ich wohl etwas zu selbstsicher an die Sache herangegangen und habe gedacht,es wird wieder nicht schwer, was zu fangen. Es war letztlich ein sehr zähes Angeln. Ich habe geschlagene drei Stunden lang verschiedene Stellen befischt und als ich zum Schluss wirklich nicht mehr dran geglaubt habe, kam doch noch der eine, entscheidende Biss. Glück gehabt, er hing! Nur ein 65er Hecht, der den Kopyto geschnappt hatte, aber angesichts des sehr schlechten Beißens habe ich mich trotzdem mächtig drüber gefreut.


----------



## Steph75 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Petri Männers
> Wie Holger bereits erwähnte,war auch ich im Januar bereits recht erfolgreich.
> Ich konnte bei 3 Gufitouren insgesamt 13 Zander landen. 12 Stück zwischen 40 und 60 cm,aber auch ein Ausreisser von immerhin 76 cm. Ausserdem konnte ich (zugegeben bereits am 26.12) einen schönen Esox von 93 cm und 6600 gr landen.
> 
> ...


 

So, hier nun die Bilder:

Hecht von 6.600 Gramm und 93 cm (gefangen noch in 2007, am 26.12.)






60er Zander von Anfang Januar:





76er Zander, gefangen am 10.01.2008


----------



## Promachos (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute!

Das Leben ist schön! Nachdem ich heute früh eine wichtige Terminarbeit endlich fertig und abgegeben hatte, gönnte ich mir ein Stündchen angeln. 

Herausgekommen ist eine absolute Sternstunde, zumindest für meine Verhältnisse. Ich konnte gleich drei "Premieren" feiern:
meinen ersten Winter(= Januar/Februar)zander
meinen bisher größten Zander in diesem Gewässer
den ersten Doppelschlag mit zwei maßigen Zander an der Gufi-Rute.
Innerhalb von 15 Minuten konnte ich zwei Zander fangen: Der erste (mit 69 cm) nahm den Gufi sofort nach dem Einwerfen beim Absinken, der zweite (mit 63 cm) "klassisch" knapp über Grund beim Absinken. Der Gufi (heißt glaub ich Octopus-Tail und ist von Rozemejer) wurde voll inhaliert.

Es war einfach nur genial:vik:!

Leider hab ich bei der Beißflaute der letzten Monate (so viel zum Thema Geduld) nicht gemerkt, dass der Akku der Digicam leer war. Also gibt's keine Photos, was sehr schade ist, denn es waren wunderbare Fische:k.

Gruß & Petri
Promachos


----------



## Steph75 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Promachos.
Petri zu den schönen Stachelrittern


----------



## carphunter85 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Angler...


----------



## Fehlbiss (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@promachos echt schade wegen den bildern aber trotzdem fettes petri zu den winter zandern


----------



## Veit (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ promachos und steph75!!!

@all: Da ich mal testen will, ob gelbe Schnüre denn wirklich Vorteile beim twistern bringen oder eher Scheuwirkung haben, hatte ich mir mal eine Powerline in gelb bestellt und nachdem sie heute ankam und ich sie noch schnell aufgespult hatte, gings abends an die Saale. Da war es natürlich schon stockdunkel, so dass von der Schnur keine Scheuwirkung ausgehen konnte. Einen Zander habe ich trotzdem auch diesmal nicht gefangen.#q Stattdessen schon wieder ein Nachthecht, diesmal 64 cm lang.:g
Köder war ein Miss-Shad. Ich hatte diesmal auch noch zwei Fehlbisse auf Kopyto. Einer stammte ebenfalls von einem Hecht (tiefe Schlitze im Gummi), der andere dürfte wohl ein Zander gewesen sein. Hoffe der nächste Stachelritter hängt endlich wieder.|rolleyes


----------



## BasterHRO (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Hecht Veit, am Wochenende gehts auch bei mir wieder los, wieder mal auf den Kubitzer Bodden!

Petri Heil


Gruss Baster...


----------



## Holger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit, Steph und Promachos !


----------



## serge7 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle.

Vor allem für den Dietmar freut es mich besonders, da er ja eh mit guten Gewässern nicht so gesegnet ist und eine solch schöne Strecke deshalb doppelt zählt!#6 Hattest Du eigentlich meine Antwort-PN bekommen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...petri an alle...

...und für Dietmar alles Gute zum Geburtstag...|wavey:

...laß es Dir gut gehen...


----------



## Promachos (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke, Stefan.

Gestern und heute - das war echt perfekt!
Aber jetzt genug mit OT, sonst krieg ich wieder einen Anschiss.

Gruß
Promachos


----------



## spinner14 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Veit mit welcher Schnur fischst du?


----------



## Shez (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger !!!|laola:

Ich bin immer noch voll in der Schneiderzeit ...17 mal nun ohne Fisch.

Trotzdem freut es mich immer wieder hier von euren Fängen zu lesen und letztlich gehe ich dann doch wieder los und versuche mein Glück.
Euch erstmal weiterhin Petri und viel Spaß.

p.s heute war wieder ein schöner Abend an der Elbe mit einem sensationellen Sonnenuntergang. Der Winter hat was !

Gruß

Shez/Mario


----------



## Henryhst (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!

Ich habe es heute auch ma wieder zum angeln geschaft das 2mal dieses Jahr und konnte in meinem Vereinssee einen schönen 70cm und 3Kg schweren Zander auf Köderfisch überlisten.Das war übriegens das erste ma für dieses Jahr an dem Vereinssee.


----------



## aimless (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so ich war heute auch los nachdem meine marke kam(für 2008). dies war somit das erste mal dieses jahr und ich konnte gleich einen 45-50er hechtlein fangen . der kleine schwimmt aber wieder .


----------



## Easy_1978 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, ich bin nun wieder zurück von der Insel Rügen.

Gleich am 01.01.2008 wollte ich es wissen, doch nach 2 1/2 Stunden bei rauher See musste ich ohne einen einzigen Kontakt und ziemlich durchgeroren aufgeben.

Am 09.01.2008 dann der nächste Versuch. Zusammen mit meinem Schwiegervater und einem Freund machten wir uns los um Hechte zu fangen. Die erste Stunde war ziemlich frustrierend, es war zwar ein herlicher Tag, doch es gab keinen Biss. Also erstmal Frühstückspause und dann ging es weiter. Dann knallte es auf einmal permanent. 

Da ich jedoch einiges von Euch gelernt habe , verzichtete ich darauf, meine Fische gaffen zu lassen und versuchte meine Landehilfe oder Handlandungen. Die ersten zwei habe ich so auch wieder verloren, ohne Sie im Boot zu haben. die anderen vier konnte ich landen und zum Ärger meiner Mitstreiter wieder behutsam in die Freiheit entlassen. Es lagen abschließend trotzdem sehs Hechte im Boot, von 85 cm bis 1,15 m alles dabei. Ich konnte meinen Schwiegervater zwar noch überreden, einen kleinen 64 wieder in die Freiheit zu entlassen, da ich diesen entgegen seinem Willen mit der HAnd gelandet hatte, aber alle anderen wurden gegafft und da macht das releasen dann nicht mehr all zu viel Sinn.

Insgesamt war es ein herlicher Angeltag, der mit Fischklopps, reichlich Hechtfilet, genügend Kochfisch für die nächsten zwei Tage und reichlich Bier vorm warmen Ofen endetet. Danach lag ich übrigens drei Tage mit Fieber im Bett, da es trotzdem richtig kalt war und einem auch nur die kleinste Briese den Rest gibt. 

Man muss dazu sagen, dass es auf Rügen wirklich unüblich ist,  seine Fische wieder zu releasen, daher bitte keine C&R Diskussion beginnen. Fotos gibt es leider keine. 

@ Thomas

Am 27.12.2007 war ich allein unterwegs und habe ebenfalls vier Hechte verhaftet und wieder releast, davon habe ich auch Fotos, darf man die hier noch reinstellen, oder ist das zu spät?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mach ruhig, war ja schon fast das neue Jahr und d er 2007er Thread ist ja zu.


----------



## Easy_1978 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke, Bilder gibt es dann morgen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zwar kein Raubfisch, aber dafür am Gufi gehangen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117974





​


----------



## The Driver (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

was für ein dickes Ungetüm!!!!! Petri!!!


----------



## Andy Südkamp (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Unglaublich...was für ein brocken...#r#r#r
habe zwar selber schon mehrere Karpfen etc im Bauch und Schwanzflosse gehakt gehabt, und ich dachte die hätten theater gemacht. aber wenn ich dann so eine Monstrum sehe oha schönen dank an die technick das sie mit dünnen blank solche drills möglich macht:m:m:m

die kanäle ostfrieslands sind momentan mit brassen zubetoniert.
ein ständiges ruckeln in der rute macht die bisserkennung sehr schwierig....

mfg und petri
andy


----------



## moped (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



The Driver schrieb:


> was für ein dickes Ungetüm!!!!! Petri!!!


 

|muahah:Ja genau, und der Fisch ist auch ein echter Brocken!:q



Sorry Stefan und nochmals Petri heil!

Jürgen


----------



## Fehlbiss (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes petri drillmeister;-)


----------



## onkel heinz (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo @all sportfischer,

habe zwar nicht solch schöne große hechte gefangen, aber dafür zwei innerhalb von 30 min.
heute mittag zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 gefangen an einem baggersee in langenfeld (rhld).
1. 75 cm 4 kg
2. 72 cm 3,4 kg

lg der andy


----------



## Screwi (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute auch endlich mal wieder am Wasser. Eigentlich wollten wir auf Zander los, aber nach den ersten paar Würfen dachte ich mir, man könnte es ja mal mit nem kleinen GuFi versuchen um evtl. ein paar Barsche zu überlisten, also einen 6cm GuFi dran und los.
Kaum war der im Wasser, kurz noch mal gezupft, dachte ich auch schon ich hänge fest, aber nein, am anderen Ende war dann doch ein Fisch, Zander??
ein kleiner konnte es nicht sein, er setzte sich auch noch mal ordentlich dagegen.
Zum Vorschein kam dann dieser 71cm und geschätzte 7Pfd Esox.

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/5205/dsc00085xf2.jpg


----------



## xxcruiserxx (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Screwi schrieb:


> war heute auch endlich mal wieder am Wasser. Eigentlich wollten wir auf Zander los, aber nach den ersten paar Würfen dachte ich mir, man könnte es ja mal mit nem kleinen GuFi versuchen um evtl. ein paar Barsche zu überlisten, also einen 6cm GuFi dran und los.
> Kaum war der im Wasser, kurz noch mal gezupft, dachte ich auch schon ich hänge fest, aber nein, am anderen Ende war dann doch ein Fisch, Zander??
> ein kleiner konnte es nicht sein, er setzte sich auch noch mal ordentlich dagegen.
> Zum Vorschein kam dann dieser 71cm und geschätzte 7Pfd Esox.
> ...



petrii zum schönen fang :vik:
ein wunderschönes gewässer in schöner umgebung habt ihr aber auch!!! :k

|wavey:


----------



## flori66 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern am Hafen, und konnte 2 Hechte innerhalb von 10min fangen.
Der erste hatte 70cm und der zweite 60cm.
Natürlich durften die wieder schwimmen gehen, wollten eigentlich zander fangen, aber da ging nix.
Übrigens beide auf einen Salt Shaker 4" Alewive gefangen.


----------



## spinner14 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ flori66,wenn alles immer so schnell gehn würde....


----------



## Blink* (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dann wären manche Frauen ziemlich unglücklich  |muahah:

:q


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger! Schöne Hechte dabei! #6

Ich war heute nachmittag ein bisschen an der Saale twistern. Hatte leider ziemliches Pech. Einen guten Hecht von mindestens 80 cm bekam ich zwar gleich zwei Mal an den Sandra-Twister, konnte ihn aber trotzdem nicht landen. Nach dem ersten Biss schlitzte er sofort wieder aus, drei Würfe später schnappte er nochmal zu und konnte sich dann wenige Meter vor der Landung erneut abschütteln. :c
Danach fing ich auf Kopyto noch einen kleinen Zander von 40 -45 cm. Nur ein schwaches Trostpflaster!|gr:


----------



## Promachos (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen!

Sio langsam wird's mir unheimlich: Ich hab schon wieder einen Zander, Nr. 3 für dieses Jahr, gefangen. Diesmal nicht im Hafen, sondern im Baggersee. Der Bursche von 55 cm hat auf einen gelbgrünen Kopyto gebissen. Die Versuche vorher im ca. 1,5m tiefen Wasser mit flachlaufendem Wobbler und Blinker brachten keinen Fisch. Erst der Gufi war der Bringer!
Ästhetisch ist das Photo nicht gerade; der Kerl wollte sich vorher unbedingt im Dreck wälzen und ich hatte es mit dem Photo eilig.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Stachelritter, Promachos!

Da heute abend nix anderes anlag, war ich eben auch nochmal los. Einen 50er Zander konnte ich auf Miss Shad fangen. Außerdem verlor ich auf Kopyto noch einen weiteren Stachelritter (der Bissspur am Köder nach zu urteilen) direkt nach dem Anhieb wieder. Schade, war ein richtig harter Biss.


----------



## Ranger (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Ihr Fänger

@Promachos Der Baggersee, indem du den Zander erwischen konntest, was für ein Profil hat der See? Sehr tief bis ü20m oder ist ees ein flacherer Baggersee? In welcher Tiefe konntest du den Zander überlisten??? (Tief)


----------



## Holger (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit 

Petri zum Zandrino ! 

@ Promachos

Dietmar, das nennt man dann wohl Serie.....die hoffentlich so schnell nicht endet. Ganz dickes Petri nach Bamberg !!! #6#6#6


----------



## Promachos (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und Danke für die Petris!

Ich sollte heute mal Lotto spielen, bei der Glücksserie:m.


@Ranger

Der Baggersee ist zwischen 50 cm und 3m tief, im Durchschnitt zwischen 1,2 und 1,5m. Die Stelle, an der ich den Zander gefangen habe, ist normalerweise keine 75cm tief. Da aber zur Zeit Hochwasser ist, war's schätzungsweise 1,5m tief.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kuschi777 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

war heute Vormittag auch ein bisschen beim Fischen,
dabei konnte ich einen Zander von 7 Pfd. fangen leider hat er den Köfi soweit geschluckt das ich ihn entnehmen musste.


----------



## Master Hecht (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War auch heute morgen los konnte sage und schreibe 16 barsche mit nem kleinen 3 cm langen orangenen gummifisch fangen, bilder kommen später.

Mfg Master Hecht


----------



## spinner14 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Kuschi777,schöner Zander!


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nicht schlecht


----------



## Marco O. (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger #6


Gestern waren Micha und ich, bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen, mal wieder unterwegs um dicke Hechte vor die Linse zu zerren  
Nach einigen Schlepprunden stieg auch der erste Hecht bei Micha ein 







Ich machte ein schnelles Foto und dann ging es weiter.
Wieder stieg bei Micha ein Fisch ein, der mit 80 cm schon dem näher kam was wir wollten  






Danach war ich mit Fischkontakt an der Reihe und meine neue Tom Hawk Schlepprute konnte gleich mal beweisen was in ihr steckt.






 Dieser 75er war kein Problem für die Rute- 






und so hofften wir  weiter auf die "Big Mama".

Micha hatte zwischenzeitlich noch zwei Fische am Haken, die nach kurzem Drill leider wieder ausgestiegen sind.

Dann kam was immer kommen muss, wenn einem die Nase läuft und man sich, um beide Hände frei zu haben, die ANGELrute zwischen die Beine steckt.

Es biss ein Hecht auf meinen Wobbler   
Zum Glück war er nicht der so groß und ich konnte meine Rute noch greifen bevor sie ins Wasser flog.  





Dieser 60er Hecht war dann auch der letzte des Tages und wir beendeten den schönen Angeltag.


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Marco + Micha: Petri zur gelungenen Abschlepptour!
@ Kuschi: Auch dir ein dickes Petri zu dem schicken Zandreas!


----------



## Fehlbiss (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@marco petri schöne hechte habt ihr da ja überlistet bericht gefällt mir auch sehr gut

bei uns läuft zur zeit überhaupt nix deswegen werde ich morgen mal einen köfiansitz starten


----------



## Dennert (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Männers !


----------



## Schuschek (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Fängern der vergangenen Tage!


----------



## Waagemann (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an die Fänger ,besonders an Marco und Micha zur geilen Hechtsrecke#6!


----------



## ederseebasshunter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @Marco+Micha!!

Schöne Fische und guter Bericht!

Gruß


----------



## carphunter85 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Zusammen, 
komme grad von einer Tour nach hause. Bin zwar müde, aber glücklich!
War zusammen mit Boardi Dominik(Zander55) in Holland. Waren an den Poldern, allerdings eher in Süd-Holland, ne Ecke, die wir vorher noch gar nicht kannten! Machen das öfter so, dass wir irgendwo nach Holland fahren, und einfach mal drauf los fischen... Eigendlich haben wir bisher immer Fische gefangen, aber das heute war einfach irre!!! Haben insgesamt 12 Hechte gefangen, wobei der Schnitt bei etwa 60cm lag. Dazu noch ein schöner Barsch von knappe 38cm. Die Krönung des ganzen war allerdings ein richtig schöner 80er für Dominik, und für mich seid langem mal wieder ein richtig schöner von knappe 90cm...!!! Dazu kamen noch ein paar Fehlbisse und Aussteiger! Denke, da haben sich die Strapazen mal wieder gelohnt.

Fotos habe ich leider nur 2 von Dominik, u.a. der 80er. Die anderen Fotos hat Dominik mit seiner Kamera geschossen, folgen aber noch, versprochen!


----------



## zander55 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die Tour hat sich richtig gelohnt, bin jetzt zwar total fertig aber happy, das es gleich beim ersten mal in der Ecke so gut läuft hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Die versprochenen Bilder gibt’s natürlich auch...


----------



## Lönneberga (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri ... an alle Gummi geilen

der Lönneberga


----------



## Marco O. (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri euch beiden.

Schöne Räuberstrecke #6


----------



## Schuschek (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wirklich eine sehr schöne Strecke.


----------



## rütti (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch! super gemacht ,klasse Räuber . Selber warte ich noch ab, der Rhein ist wieder am steigen,und ich habe erst bei 7 Versuchen mit gummi einen 50 und 59er Zander erwischt.


----------



## Stippi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestren mal mit Köfi unterwegs. ergab jedoch nur nen 40 er Minihechtlein


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle zu den Hechten#6

Bei uns ist entweder Schonzeit oder Hochwasser.
Momentan beides:r

@ Carphunter und Zander: An der Angelstelle muß man aber aufpassen, daß nicht mal ein LKW über die Hechte rollt:q


----------



## minden (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die 2 erfolgreichen Touren! Sehr schöne Fische und Fotos dabei,..Hut ab!!!


----------



## Veit (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo, vor mir auch Fettes Petri an Carphunter und Zander55 zur erstklassigen Hechtsstrecke und dem schönen Bass!#6


----------



## AndreasB (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri zu den Holland-Hechten.#6

Seid Ihr Jerken gewesen?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## zander55 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erst mal danke für die ganzen petri`s. 

  @AndreasB: Nein, waren nicht jerken. Köder waren 16er Kopytos mit leichtem Bleikopf.


----------



## tobi79 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstmal ein fettes Petri!!
Wo wart Ihr denn genau in Südholland?
Gruss


----------



## minden (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und entlich mal wieder n Barsch...:


----------



## Schuschek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Waren Heute bei dem bescheidenen Wetter unterwegs und konnten einen überlisten. Bisse gab es auch noch einige aber mehr wollte einfach nicht hängen bleiben.


----------



## Sholar (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So bin grad mal von enr tour zurück und ziemlich abgefuckt *gg*


Naja ich fing an ner Stelle hinter nem Angelpark an, ich schaute wie viele dort am angeln waren und machte so nebenbei den ersten wurf, konzentrierte mich aber noch nich wirklich aufs angeln und direkt schnarf, Kontakt.
Nach nem kurzen unspektakulärem drill kam dieser 40er Döbel zum vorschein .

Naja dachte ich mir cool 


Also weiter, heute läufts bestimmt dacht ich mir. Naja an der Stelle war nix mehr.5m flussabwärts konnte ich dann nen ca 60er hecht als nachläufer sehen, der mich da schon ein paar mal geärgert hatte.Nun gut beim nächsten wurf hatte sich irgendwie son 15cm hechtlein versucht meinem wobbler 30cm vorm ufer zu schnappen, das igng aba in die hose. Die nachfolgenden Würfe brachten nix mehr. Also zuwück zum auto, schuhe gewechselt und andre Stelle angefahren. Das war emin Spot fürs letzte Jahr, an dem immer was ging. Heute nur nicht 

Also dachte ich mir versuchstes am alten Wehr nochma, wo du die Tage en ca30er oder 40er barsch verloren hast. Auf Wobbler ging dort ma gar nüx . Da es schon echt stark am dämmern war, dachte ich mir einfach mal aus fun en Gufi zu montieren, auch wenn ich bis zu diesem zeitpunkt dachte, das diese angelei an meinem Gewässer nix bringt.Ich fischte gegen die Hauptströmung in der Gegenströmung. Die ersten beiden Würfe ergaben nix. Beim dritten wurf, wie gesagt ich rechnete mit nix, Gabs en dicken Schlag in die Rute ich war total erschrocken, konnterte direkt aber mit nem Anschlag, SITZT!!!! GEniall dachte ich mir. Ich drillte den Fisch legte meinen Kescher schonmal zurecht und klatsch, ausgeschlitzt......

Ich dachte nur ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Aber okay gumi reingeholt, sieht in order aus, komisch.

Ich warf direkt die selber stelle an und wieder und wieder....nix....
beim 4ten Wurf klatsch........ anschlag....sitzt
Ich denk cool  doch geklappt nach ca 20 seks hefitgem drill wieder ausgeschlitzt. nun wars mit der laune vorbei udn ich fluchte wie die hölle..... Wäre mein erster Fisch auf Gummifisch gewesen, nun gut, 12cm Kopyto in weiss schwarz, davon hab cih viele dachte ich mir und ich bekomm dich. Als ich nach hause kam schaute ich mir den gumi mal an, er weisst mehrere kleine feine Schlitze im Schwanz und Kopfbereich auf. Was meint ihr was das fürn Fisch war?

http://img260.*ih.us/img260/9736/dsc00208ov6.th.jpg


----------



## surfer93 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So...
War Heute zum ersten Mal im neuen Jahr wieder am NOK!
Trozt leichten Regens dachte ich, dass ich mal wieder los muss. Also sollte es auf Zander gehen. An meiner Spinnrute hatte ich noch einen Kopyto in Motoroil Glitter, den ich in der Ostsee, leider ohne Erfolg, auf Dorsch gestestet hatte. Da dachte ich mir, da ich von der Farbe ja schon viel gelesen hab, probier ich den Mal auf Zander, und gleich beim 1. Wurf bekam ich einen Biss. Der Übeltäter war ein 52er Zander, der dem Kopyto nicht wiederstehen konnte. Fing ja sehr gut an, 1.Fisch des Jahres! Da dachte ich mir, dass ich die Farbe ja noch ein wenig weiter Probieren kann, und schon kam 3 Würfe später der nächste Biss, der aber nicht hängen blieb. Ca. eine halbe Stunde nach dem ersten Zander konte ich ca. 10 Meter vor der Spundwand wieder einen Biss vermerken. Dieses mal war es ein 58er Zander, der ein bisschen zu gierig war. Ein wenig später bekam ich noch einen Biss, den ich aber nicht verwehrten konnte. Ich bin super glücklich, denn das waren meine ersten Zander auf Kopyto, und auch die ersten mit der Faulenzer Technik! Außerdem war der 58er mein Bisher großter Fisch auf Twister/Gufi!


----------



## taxel (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Sholar schrieb:


> Als ich nach hause kam schaute ich mir den gumi mal an, er weisst mehrere kleine feine Schlitze im Schwanz und Kopfbereich auf. Was meint ihr was das fürn Fisch war?



Hallo Sholar,

mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit war es ein Hecht.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## carphunter85 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



> Wo wart Ihr denn genau in Südholland?


 
Nicht dein Ernst, Oder? 

Naja, danke für die vielen Petris, und natürlich wünsche ich selbiges auch allen andern Erfolgreichen!


----------



## maesox (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Machte mich heut morgen auch noch halb blau vom Vorabend ans Wasser|rolleyes

Hier der erste des Jahres-zwar nicht groß aber immerhin

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/5931/ersterhecht2008ss6.jpg


----------



## tobi79 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@carphunter85
Warum soll das nicht mein ernst sein??|kopfkrat
Du sollst mir doch nicht sagen,wo ihr genau gefischt habt,dass möchte ich doch gar nicht wissen!!Da brauchst Du keine Angst haben.Wollte eigentlich nur die Stadt wissen,weil ich auch öfter in Südholland bin,deswegen die Frage.
Gruss


----------



## John Doe12 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Sholar schrieb:


> Als ich nach hause kam schaute ich mir den gumi mal an, er weisst mehrere kleine feine Schlitze im Schwanz und Kopfbereich auf. Was meint ihr was das fürn Fisch war?



Das war ein Hecht ich sag mal 99%.

Petri an alle erfolgreichen hier,tja hier stürmt und regnets mal wieder wie nichts gutes, so langsam glaub ich,den ersten Zander 2008 gibts erst im September

Petri 

Martin


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Naja außer 2 verlorenen Hechten konnte ich 2 Barsche  und nen Beifang landen.

Barsch 30cm





Barsch 36cm





Karpfen 93cm





Petri wünscht Andreas #h


----------



## Fehlbiss (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@sholar ich denke auch das es ein hecht bei dir war zander macht eher punktige bissspuren


an die raubfischbezwinger der letzten tage ein dickes dickes petri


----------



## Wasserpatscher (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe auch einen erfolgreichen Raubfisch-Angeltag zu melden und muss mich daher leider hier und nicht dort

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=116877

eintragen. Hier der Bericht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=73


Oops! Jetzt passt der Link...


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi, ich verzweifel immer mehr!
Ich war wieder 6mal auf Zander unterwegs und hatte wieder kein Erfolg! 
Das geht doch nicht!
Geh ich an die faltschen Stellen bentuze oder führe ich die Köder faltsch??
ICh war an folgenden Stellen am RHK:
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.518...z=18&hl=de&t=h

http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.516...z=18&hl=de&t=h

http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.512...z=17&hl=de&t=h

http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.504...z=17&hl=de&t=h

http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.495...z=17&hl=de&t=h

und am WDK
http://maps.google.de/maps?ll=51.664...z=17&hl=de&t=h

Das kann doch garnicht sein die Stellen sind doch gut oder?
Ich führe die Gufis in Slangenförmigen Bewegungen.


----------



## Fehlbiss (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@goldfisch also die falschen stellen sind das bestimmt nich |kopfkrat

würde ich aus meiner erfahrung sagen


----------



## Dennert (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die Stellen sehen top aus. Wo wirfst Du denn hin, in die Mitte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bitte OnTopic bleiben. Solche Fragen in Extrathreads abhandeln. Danke.


----------



## Easy_1978 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> So, ich bin nun wieder zurück von der Insel Rügen.
> 
> Gleich am 01.01.2008 wollte ich es wissen, doch nach 2 1/2 Stunden bei rauher See musste ich ohne einen einzigen Kontakt und ziemlich durchgeroren aufgeben.
> 
> ...



So hier nun ein paar Bilder zum obigen Bericht.







und alle haben diesen hier gemacht


----------



## Promachos (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

In der letzten Abenddämmerung bekam ich direkt vor meinen Füssen eine heftigen Biss, der sich nach dem Anschlag zuerst gar nicht vom Grund lösen wollte, sondern - zunächst sogar gegen die Rollenbremse - mit der Strömung Richtung Kanalmitte wollte.
Mit sanftem Gegendruck (Ich konnte nicht wirklich anschlagen und hatte Angst, dass er nicht richtig hängt) konnte ich den Fisch dann doch zu mir herholen.
Anfangs dachte bzw. hoffte ich noch auf einen stattlichen Zander, aber er entpuppte sich dann als 63er Hecht, dem der Jighaken mittig im Rücken saß.
Die Wunde im Rücken blutete zwar etwas, war aber erfreulicherweise nicht tief genug, um irgendwelche inneren Organe verletzt zu haben.
Weil ich ihn nicht regulär gefangen habe, habe ich auch kein Photo gemacht.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## dancing fish (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guten Abend.

Ich war heute Nachmittag mal ein wenig am Wasser um ein paar neu erworbene Spinner zu testen.
Als erstes kam ein 5er Spinner in weiß an die Rute. 10 Minuten in der näheren Umgebung getestet. Nichts außer ein paar "Blatt-u.Stockfische" gefangen.
Dann habe ich einen 5er Spinner in schwarz an die Rute gehängt.
Das Ergebnis des 1. Wurfes mit selbigen wog 2125 Gramm und war 65.5cm lang.:q

mfG
Martin


----------



## Veit (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute im letzten Tageslicht ein Stündchen Hochwasserfrusthechtangeln :q  an einem See. Nachdem ich drei Fehlattacken auf Miss-Shad hatte, konnte ich nach einem Köderwechsel auf Kopyto zum Glück doch noch einen 62er dingfest machen.





Ich hatte auch noch einen Nachläufer, der sich fast selbst gelandet hatte, denn er sprang halb aufs Land, schaffte es aber noch gerade so zurück ins Wasser ehe ich ihn greifen konnte.
Danach war ich noch an der hohen und sehr trüben Saale, allerdings erwartungsgemäß erfolglos.


----------



## Habakuk (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

KAUM ZU GLABEN DEINE ERFOLGE, wenn man das heir vorort sieht!! 
Naja, freut mich für dich!


----------



## Adlerfan (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Andreas:

hat der karpfen gebissen oder hast du ihn versehentlich gehakt?


----------



## BadnerPower (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@dancingfish: schön gekennzeichneter hecht#6


----------



## Goldfisch_Deluxe (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi schöne fische!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da nicht alle im Board angemeldet sind, bzw. auch nicht alle hier im Thread ihre Fänge posten, empfehle ich immer wieder mal die Startseite anzugucken:
www.Anglerboard.de
Momentan:
88 cm - Zander.....


----------



## schakal1182 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für ein Brocken. Petri an den Fänger!
von wegen in Köln wird außer Kamellen nichts mehr gefangen :m


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jipp, das nenn ich nen schönen Zander, bei dem auch mal die Längenangabe stimmt


----------



## Master_Bown (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Jipp, das nenn ich nen schönen Zander, bei dem auch mal die Längenangabe stimmt



Irgendwie hab ich nur auf so eine Bemerkung gewartet. |muahah:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute konnte ich mal wieder ein paar Hechte auf Gummifisch verhaften, hat gut funktioniert. Die meisten Bisse kamen auf Kopyto in Baby-Bass, aber auch klar-glitter hatte seine Liebhaber... 

Hier mal wieder das üblich-schlechte Handy-Pic, brauche dringend ein neues Telefon mit besserer Cam...







Insgesamt 2 Stück um die 60, einer von etwa 70 konnte ich laden, und noch 1 im Drill verloren, ein paar weitere "Schwanzbeisser", insgesamt ein unterhaltsamer Nachmittag... #6

Petri auch an die anderen Fänger! #h

CU Stefan​


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mal wieder mehr aus der Kathegorie“unglaublich , aber wahr“:vik:.Da die Schwalm bei mir hier momentan zu hoch und zu trüb ist mußte ich heute auf ein stehendes Gewässer zwecks Raubfischangeln umsteigen, meine Wahl viel auf den Kleinen Wallgraben in Schwalmstadt, wie der Name schon sagt ein Burggraben mit vielen Seerosen.Nach einem Aussteiger wechselte ich die Stelle und bekam dann auch gleich Gesellschaft von einigen Vereinsmitgliedern denen dieses Gewässer gehörte und die alle mit Köfi angelten.Also unterhielt ich mich mit ihnen ein wenig während mein Gufi das ein oder anderemal in den Seerosen landete und hinter mir einige hämisch grinsten während ich am Hänger lösen war…Zu allem Unglück hatte ich auch noch den Fehler gemacht und die Fliehkraftbremse meiner Multi zu weich einzustellen und da kam dann auch ruck zuck ne Perücke auf meiner Abu Revo STX, so ein Mist, das noch vor fremden Anglern|uhoh:...schlimmer gehts nimmer.Also, ich ca. 5 Minuten das ganze auseinander getüddelt und wollte dann natürlich einholen, aber was zum Geier ist denn das?Ich hatte einen drann, wie das denn nun da ich noch keine 10 cm eingekurbelt hatte und der 11cm Kopyto mindestens 5 Minuten regungslos am Grund lag.Dem Wiederstand nach hab ich schon innerlich mit nem Meterburschen gerechnet , die Bremse knirschte sofort los. Nach nem ca 5 minütigem Drill schwamm dann allerdings „nur“ ein 85ger in meinem Kescher der jedoch direkt unter seiner Rückenflosse vom Jighaken durchbohrt wurde und somit einen höheren Wiederstand beim einkurbeln ergab.Da die Wunde nicht sonderlich „tief“ war und er eh bald laichen würde ließ ich ihn wieder zurück.Ich hätte auch mal die Gesichter der anderen Angler hinter mir fotografieeren sollen, die währen auch ein Bild wert gewesen|supergri|supergri|supergri...Die "Zuschauer" waren aber auch ganz in Ordnung, haben beim Foto schießen geholfen und beim Keschern, danke falls jemand hier anwesend ist.....#6
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/4562/p1230025hq0.th.jpg
Beim genauen hinsehen kann man die Verletzung ein Stück vor der Rückenflosse erkennen
Gruß Carsten#h


----------



## Veit (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Bei mir gabs heute nachmittag immerhin nen 50er Hechtschniepel an der hohen und trüben Saale auf Kopyto.
Und ein unabsichtlich gehaktes Nutria in kapitaler Größe (um Fragen vorzubeugen: das sind rattenähnliche Viecher, die Bibern ähnlich sehen und hier in Massen vorkommen), was nach drei Minuten Drill dann abgerissen ist. Ehrlichgesagt war ich auch froh darüber!|gr:


----------



## onkel heinz (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri :l |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

von wegen in Köln wird außer Kamellen nichts mehr gefangen :m[/quote]



*ZANDER find ich gut !* #6 :k

meinen glückwunsch zu diesem zander... 88cm ist klasse ... und guten appetit ...

lecker in öl von ner kuh gebraten ( ein kleines, halbes pfündchen butter )  :l:l:l leckerchen !!!
schwimmengelassen in einem bis zwei bierchen .... booooahhh !

ein petri @ all raubfischangler 
der andy


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



onkel heinz schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri :l |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> von wegen in Köln wird außer Kamellen nichts mehr gefangen :m


 


*ZANDER find ich gut !* #6 :k

meinen glückwunsch zu diesem zander... 88cm ist klasse ... und guten appetit ...

lecker in öl von ner kuh gebraten ( ein kleines, halbes pfündchen butter ) ich dachte immer Rinderöl ist Talg...
 :l:l:l leckerchen !!!
schwimmengelassen in einem bis zwei bierchen .... booooahhh !
die Kölner kennen doch nur ihr "Frischbier" (Kölsch)

ein petri @ all raubfischangler 
der andy[/quote]

aber ansonsten- MAHLZEIT!


----------



## onkel heinz (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich dachte immer Rinderöl ist Talg...
 :l:l:l leckerchen !!!
schwimmengelassen in einem bis zwei bierchen .... booooahhh !
die Kölner kennen doch nur ihr "Frischbier" (Kölsch)

*bis vor kurzem dachten wir doch noch " hinter kölle fängt der jugle an ", haben wir sogar besungen !!!*
*aber jetzt wissen wir, es muss polen-russland und noch viel mehr sein!!!*
*die sitzen jetzt alle am rhein und sind am fischen ...*
*muß wohl an der guten luft und am lecker kölsch liegen ... !!! lach ...*
*aber das wasser von kölle ist eben halt nicht das schlechteste.*
*mit dem talg hast du ja recht, aber ... wir haben in jahrelangen test´s den talg durch die kuh geschickt und veredelt ...*

#6* lg der andy*


----------



## GiantKiller (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Und ein unabsichtlich gehaktes Nutria in kapitaler Größe (um Fragen vorzubeugen: das sind rattenähnliche Viecher, die Bibern ähnlich sehen und hier in Massen vorkommen), was nach drei Minuten Drill dann abgerissen ist. Ehrlichgesagt war ich auch froh darüber!|gr:



Schmeckt ausgezeichnet so ein Nutria.
Aber wie schafft man es so ein großes Tier unabsichtlich zu haken?


----------



## Veit (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Giant Killer: Das Ufer ist dort sehr zugewachsen und nur wenige Lücken im Gestrüpp. Das Tier kam von der Seite angeschwommen und ich hab es erst zu spät gesehen. Dummerweise wollte ich genau in dem Moment meinen Köder aus dem Wasser heben...#q


----------



## Molke-Drink (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petrie!!!
Die Hechte laufen ja wie Hulle bei euch|bigeyes


----------



## The Driver (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@kohlie: petri heil in die NACHBARSCHAFT!!!!


----------



## Hai-Happen (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Toller Zander, dickes Petri an den Fänger!!! #6

Gruß aus Hamburg!#h


----------



## fantazia (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle fänger:m


----------



## Gorcky (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri an alles Hechtjäger!!#6


----------



## Fehlbiss (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@kohlie petri zum hecht undein prima fürs releasen

@veit schade das du die ratte nich bekommen hast du weisst doch ich will mal kosten


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen!




Fehlbiss schrieb:


> @kohlie petri zum hecht undein prima fürs releasen
> 
> @veit schade das du die ratte nich bekommen hast du weisst doch ich will mal kosten


 
Also legga sind die Biester und das Fell ist auch schön weich. Leider reicht es nicht, um es sinnvoll vor den Kamin zu legen..


----------



## Rudolf R. (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo leute
ist einer von euch auch am rhein unterwegs? oder seit ihr die meisten die am seen angeln?
die letzte monate hatte ich nichts gehabt und hier solche erfolge:m freue mich für euch


----------



## carphunter85 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, war gestern nochmal in der Ecke, wo ich und Dominik so gut gefangen haben. Naja, was soll ich sagen, es waren wieder 11 Hechte und ein Barsch um die 30. 
Leider in wesentlich bescheideneren Größen. Der größte Hecht wird mit Glück 65cm gehabt haben... 
Darum auch keine Bilder, habe die Fische alle direkt wieder released. Ich denke alle hier wissen wie Hechte zwischen 50 und 65cm aussehen...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Ich denke alle hier wissen wie Hechte zwischen 50 und 65cm aussehen...



|good:


----------



## spinner14 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ carphunter85 is doch besser als nichts,oder^^


----------



## carphunter85 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hab ich ja gar nicht behauptet... Bin sogar ziemlich zufrieden. Hatte letztes Jahr nicht einen Tag, wo ich alleine ne zweistellige Zahl Hechte hatte! Nur ein großer zwischendurch wäre natürlich noch besser gewesen, bin eben noch ziemlich von Samstag verwöhnt...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Rudolf R. schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ist einer von euch auch am rhein unterwegs? oder seit ihr die meisten die am seen angeln?
> die letzte monate hatte ich nichts gehabt und hier solche erfolge:m freue mich für euch


 

Bin öfter mal im Duisburger bereich unterwegs! aber gehört hier nicht hin wegen|offtopic Petri zu der Hechtstrecke!#6


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle.

Heute konnte ich auch noch einen kleinen Schniepel landen |supergri


----------



## Henryhst (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Soo ich war heute uch ma wieder an unserem Vereins Teichen unterwegs gewesen.
Fang: Hecht 83cm und Zander 59cm.
Den Hecht auf mit Hering eingeschmierten Plötz und den Zander auf eingeritzten Plötz.
Alles auf grund ein Kumpel hatte noch nen 65cm Zander auf schwebenden Plötz.
Zeit: Von halb 8 um 10.
Bilder vorhanden nur kein plan wie ich sie reinbekomme.

LG Henryhst


----------



## Henryhst (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so das bild:m


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri!
Ist bei euch noch nicht son Sturm wie hier?


----------



## fantazia (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> |good:


wir wissen auch alle wie ein hecht von 70,80 oder 100cm aussieht:q.


----------



## Henryhst (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!
> Ist bei euch noch nicht son Sturm wie hier?


 
Doch eigentlich schon is bestimmt ne 9 oder 10 und immer wieder regen, aber das wetter is im frühjahr immer top fürn Vereinsteich gewesen.
Das is auch das Ufer wo der wind diereckt draufsteht.
Aber wer das eine will muß das andere mögen:g


----------



## Seele (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Komm gerade vom Lech, Fisch hab ich allerdings keinen gefangen. Dafür hab ich beim vorletzten Wurf einen Tanga gefangen :vik:

Falls es vor dem Krieg schon Tangas gab, dann war der etwa aus der Zeit so dreckig wie der war.


----------



## versuchsangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



seele schrieb:


> Komm gerade vom Lech, Fisch hab ich allerdings keinen gefangen. Dafür hab ich beim vorletzten Wurf einen Tanga gefangen :vik:
> 
> Falls es vor dem Krieg schon Tangas gab, dann war der etwa aus der Zeit so dreckig wie der war.



Petri  
Den Dreck bekommt man wieder raus...
Hauptsache er war maßig:q


----------



## Matthias_05 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*:qWas nicht passt wird passend gemacht:q*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



seele schrieb:


> Komm gerade vom Lech, Fisch hab ich allerdings keinen gefangen. Dafür hab ich beim vorletzten Wurf einen Tanga gefangen :vik:
> 
> Falls es vor dem Krieg schon Tangas gab, dann war der etwa aus der Zeit so dreckig wie der war.


 
geil, ich hatte ne alte SPORTSOCKE!!!
aber die hat ganz spitz gebissen, war nur an 2 Fäden direkt am bund gehakt...
war auch nur ein ganz vorsichtiger "biss" aber den hab ich eiskalt verwandelt...



grüße

mirco


----------



## Felix 1969 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab auch mal einen zu vermelden.73er aus dem Neckar.


----------



## Henryhst (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri


----------



## Bier (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

heut hab ich auch mal was beizutragen, auch wenns nich viel is! *G*

erster fisch 2008 für mich, was bislang seh rschleppend angelaufen ist. ergebniss: 40cm hechtileinchen auf schwarz/weissen kopyto.

et kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boardi Sandro25 und ich waren heute ein bisschen die Spinnruten schwingen. 
Nach langer Durststrecke endlich mal wieder ein Erfolg für Sandro:m, wenngleich er dafür auch teuer mit 11 abgerissenen Gummifischen bezahlen musste.
Zunächst konnte er einen 45er Zander überlisten, später dann noch einen besseren von ca. 60 cm. Beide Fische gingen auf Fin-S-Shad.








Bei mir gabs ebenfalls 2 Zander von 45 und 60 cm, wobei der größere leider nicht so fotogen war und bei der Landung noch entkam, als ich ihn schon in der Hand hatte#t. Köder: Salty Bites-Shad




Außerdem kam Angelkumpel Rene noch vorbei und fing auf Fin-S-Shad einen untermaßigen Zander und verlor noch einen weiteren durch Ausschlitzen. 




Es gab noch eine handvoll Fehlbisse, aber leider auch jede Menge Hänger aufgrund des hohen Wasserstandes und überspülter Ufer|gr:.
Zum Schluss konnte Sandro dann sogar noch einen 55er Hecht auf Kopyto-Shad verhaften.


----------



## carphunter85 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi, 
war heut mit Dominik mal wieder on Tour. Und auch mal wieder erfolgreich. Waren in der Nähe von Rotterdam unterwegs.
Insgesamt konnten wir 4 Hechte fangen, wobei der größte stolze 82cm lang war. Des weitern noch 2 von 75 bzw. 72cm, und ein kleiner um die 60. Dazu noch etliche Fehlbisse und Aussteiger (Wenn Dominik alle bekommen hätte wären wir wieder 2stellig gewesen, der hatte heute echt ne Fehlbiss/Aussteiger-Strähne...)
Köder war in allen Fällen ein 16er Kopyto in grün, und schwarz glitter clear (glaub das die Farbe so heißt...).

War auf jeden Fall wieder sehr witzig, und das ist ja eh die Hauptsache. 

Ach ja, zur Ausnahme war diesmal das Wetter spitze!!!


----------



## zander55 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erst mal ein dicke Petri an alle!

  Hat auf jedem fall wieder viel spaß gemacht, wobei mich die Bissausbeute doch ein bisschen Stört, so viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## BasterHRO (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wirklich schöne Fische und tolle Fotos Veit....

Spitze#6


----------



## carphunter85 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,hi,
war auf jeden Fall lustig dich langsam verzweifeln zu sehen...:q

Ach so, ne halbe Rute gabs auch noch, haben wir aus nem Kanal gefischt... War sogar fast noch intakt, hätte nur mal gereinigt werden müssen...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Promachos (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen und Petri den Fängern!

Am Samstag stattete ich dem Baggersee, den ich im letzten Jahr sehr vernachlässigt habe, einen Besuch ab. Drei Stunden lang wurde alles geworfen, was die Köderbox hergab.
Erst in der Dämmerung hatte dann ein 65er Hecht Erbarmen und zog sich den Kopyto rein.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Hai-Happen (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger:m!

Tolle Fische, leider ist bei uns in Hamburg Schohnzeit:c!


----------



## Shez (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zunächst mal an die Vorfänger !!!

Nach nun 19 erfolglosen versuchen begab ich mich heute erneut an die Elbe und versuchte mein Glück.
Im Schleusenkanal angekommen versuchte ich es mit mit einem Köderfisch an der Pose. Die Posenangelei habe ich mir im Sommer angeeignet bzw. bin ich vom erfolglosen Grundangeln durch einen Freund auf die Methode aufmerksam geworden. Nun nachdem ich einen Ast von ca 40 cm in rasantem Drill an die Oberfläche gehievt habe und auch der Gummifisch sich irgendwo im Untergrund verbissen hat, entschloss ich mich die Stelle zu wechseln. Dort angekommen marschierte ich zunächst mit meiner Posen und Spinnangel gen Wasser. Die Strömung der Elbe war jedoch so stark das ich meine Posenangel direkt wieder in meinem Wagen verstaute. Nur missmutig kramte ich meine Grundrute heraus und warf sie 2 Meter in den Strom. Den Bissanzeiger habe ich gar nicht erst montiert da ich eh nicht an einen Biss glaubte. 
Also Angel abgelegt und an die Spinnangel marschiert um erneut einen Gummifisch in den Fluten der Elbe zu versenken. Gesagt getan der erste Gummifisch hatte sich schnell wagemutig in das nächstbeste Hindernis am Grund verfangen und dadurch meine Whiplash wieder 10 Meter kürzer gemacht.

Es kam wie es kommen musste, ich bemerkte dass die Freilaufrolle ein wenig Schnur nachgab und trabte gemächlich an die Angel um festzustellen, dass in dem Schnurbogen sich allerlei geäst verhakt hatte. Ich nahm also die Angel und kurbelte langsam ein. Dann ein Widerstand und irgendwie auch ein recht ordentlicher mit Zuckungen zum Grund ...... Ich konnte es kaum Glauben. Endlich nach nunmehr 19 versuchen hat es geklappt. Ein Zander 69 cm , schoiner Fisch. Ich denke meine Ohren haben wohl besuch bekommen so groß muss mein Grinsen gewesen sein.
Zu Hause angekommen hat Sohnemann dann mit dem Handy 2 Fotos geschossen.(Akku im Fotoapparat natürlich leer). Die Fotos folgen in den nächsten Tagen.

F   I   S   C   H ! |jump:



Es grüsst der Shez


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Meinen Glückwunsch, ein 69er Zander nach 19 erfolglosen Versuchen ist doch mal schön!|wavey:

Grüße JK


----------



## schakal1182 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!

Unverhofft kommt oft wie man so sagt!


----------



## Fehlbiss (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

na dann petri zum stachelritter ich konnte diesjahr noch keinen bei uns überlisten aber wir haben bis jetzt auch nur bescheidene bedingungen (hochwasser)


----------



## onkel heinz (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hecht auf Pose*

 hallo @ all,

heute ist mein sohn und ich an "unserem" baggersee mal mit pose und köfi unterwegs gewesen.
da mein sohnemann noch keinen hecht gefangen hat, mußte dieser zustand geändert werden !!! #a :a:s

naja, haben wir dann auch ...
erst ein 72 cm , dann ein 57cm hecht .

... und wie so ein papa dann ist , |stolz:ich ... |rotwerden

|schild-g *an dich patrick !!!*

uuuund wenn du groß bist, dann #g ... zumindest ein bisschen älter !

dein stolzer papa

*und ein sportliches tschüss @ all*

*der andy*


----------



## boot (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hecht auf Pose*



onkel heinz schrieb:


> hallo @ all,
> 
> heute ist mein sohn und ich an "unserem" baggersee mal mit pose und köfi unterwegs gewesen.
> da mein sohnemann noch keinen hecht gefangen hat, mußte dieser zustand geändert werden !!! #a :a:s
> ...


Na dan mal ein dickes Petri für euch 2.lg#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hecht auf Pose*



onkel heinz schrieb:


> |schild-g *an dich patrick !!!*


Dem schliesse ich mich an, der erste Hecht ist immer was ganz besonderes...#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum ersten Hecht auch von mir!#6


----------



## onkel heinz (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: stolz wie hulle*

  danke männers !!!!  

patrick wird bestimmt morgen reinschauen und staunen ...  #6

petri @ all

der stolze papa ( andy )

|laola:


----------



## Veit (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen RAUBFISCHfänger!

Bei mir brachten die letzten beiden Angelversuche leider nur einen 75er Spiegelkapfen und einen 65er Silberkapfen. Nette Fische, aber da sie nur beim twistern quergehakt waren und ich es auch nicht darauf abgesehem hatte, hielt sich die Freude in Grenzen.|rolleyes
Hechte und Zander haben sich bei sehr trübem und hohen Wasser leider sehr zurückgehalten, ich konnte nur einen Fehlbiss verzeichnen.


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich konnte die Tage einen schönen 85iger auf die Schuppen legen. Bereits zuvor hatte sich sein kleiner Bruder an meinen Köderfisch verirrt. 
Eher ungewöhnlich, der Hecht hat den toten Köderfisch bei Dunkelheit vom Grund aufgenommen.


----------



## Hai-Happen (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schönes Ding mein Lieber! 

Dickes Petri Heil#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auf der Startseite (www.Anglerboard.de) Zander mit 1,05m.


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

WOW,

schon wieder so ein großer.
Echt der Hammer.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@sailfisch: Petri zum schönen Hecht, aber jetzt im WInter gar nicht so ungewöhnlich das die den Köder vom Grund nehmen...

...zu dem Zander auf der Startseite...so muß ein 1,02 m Zander aussehen...
....ganz dickes Petri zum Ausnahmefisch!!:k


----------



## magic feeder (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

der zander ist auf jeden fall mal der wahnsinn.....petri heil sag ich nur...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Zander!#6 darauf warten viele ihr lebenlang!#6


----------



## schakal1182 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Der Zander ist ja echt ein toller Brummer!
Wahnsinnsfisch!


----------



## Slotti (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Leck mich fett was ein Gerät. Da glaubt man die Größe sogar mit ner Sehschwäche .

Petri Heil


----------



## Easy_1978 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

den gibts bestimmt in der nächsten raubfisch ausgabe zu sehen :q

petri, müsste mit einer der größten sein.,


----------



## duck_68 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch aus meinem Heimatgewässer

Petri Heil dem glücklichen Fänger!!

Martin


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

.....einfach nur noch Wahnsinn,dieser Zander!!!!! Petri !!!!


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Alle Fänger, ganz besonders an den Fänger des Killers!
1,02??? Da war doch mal Was?

Grüße JK


----------



## Master_Bown (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz dickes Petri an die Fänger, besonders dem der Zander-Granate!


[Ironie]...aber mal im Ernst, der war doch nie im Leben 1,02 m |muahah:  [/Ironie]


----------



## skatefreak (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

das ist gut dass du ironie noch da hinschreibst!!:q
hier könnte das sonst gleich zu nem megga threead werden lol


----------



## Master Hecht (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was ein Zander ich würde gerne überhaupt mal einen fangen klasse ding|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Bubbel2000 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri, der zander is ok!


----------



## Veit (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag mal ne Stunde Hechten.
Ergebnis war ein gelandeter Esox von ca. 60 cm auf "Seepferdchen" (Sosy Pike) und ein weiterer gleicher Größenordnung hat erst nen Salmo-Wobbler und dann noch das "Seepferdchen" attackiert, blieb aber leider nicht richtig hängen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sach ma veit, wie tief angelst du im moment deine fische? sehr tief wird's nicht sein denke ich mir mal...also vor allem da, wo du die hechte fängst.


----------



## Veit (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ bubbel: Das Gewässer, wo ich gestern war, ist zwar bis 10 Meter tief, Hechte stehen dort aber nur sehr flach, auch im Winter nicht tiefer als 3 Meter. Ist schon ein komischer Tümpel...#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich würde mal nach den Hechtbildern sagen: Die kleine jugendlichen Hechte stehen nicht umsonst so flach. Das klingt doch sehr, als wenn sie sehr schnell auf die Speisekarte kommen wenn sie sich weiter ins Freiwasser wagen. Schau mal nach denen, die die jugendlichen Hechte an den Rand drücken! #6


----------



## Hai-Happen (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Hecht#6!

Petri Heil|wavey:


----------



## Birger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ bubbel: Das Gewässer, wo ich gestern war, ist zwar bis 10 Meter tief, Hechte stehen dort aber nur sehr flach, auch im Winter nicht tiefer als 3 Meter. Ist schon ein komischer Tümpel...#c



Die kleinen stehen nicht tiefer, richtig...:g


----------



## Holger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Aber vom Ufer aus kann es dann auch sehr schwierig werden, an die Großen heranzukommen, so ohne Boot....

Besser ein kleiner wie keiner...#6


----------



## spinner14 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger,besonders an den 1,02 Hecht.


----------



## Malte (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



spinner14 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger,besonders an den 1,02 Hecht.


Wo war der denn 
#c


----------



## Veit (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich staune ein bisschen, dass hier einige so genau die Bedingungen an diesem Gewässer bescheid wissen oder zumindest so tun. Ich bin ja für jeden Tipp offen, aber ein bisschen kennen tue ich meine Reviere schon und ich angle an dem See sicher nicht umsonst so flach, obwohl er so tief ist. Weder im Sommer noch im Winter habe ich dort jemals in einer größeren Tiefe als 3 Meter auch nur einen Biss bekommen, obwohl ich es schon zigmal probiert habe mit tieflaufenden Wobblern, schweren Blinkern und natürlich über Grund gejiggten Gummis (auch gestern). Und da der See nicht übermäßig groß ist, lässt sich auch ein Großteil der Gewässerfläche abklopfen. Glaube kaum, dass die großen Hechte dort alle genau in der Mitte stehen. 
Es ist ja ok, wenn man wie AngelDet seine Meinung/Vermutung nett und vernünftig äußert, aber ich möchte mal einen Birger sehen, der mir da einen großen Hecht auf KUNSTköder fängt oder überhaupt erstmal einen Hecht aus einer größeren Tiefe als 3 m. Bei diesem Vorhaben kann ich eins garantieren: Den Misserfolg. Ich fühle mich durch seinen überheblichen Spruch nicht irgendwie angegriffen, aber man sollte sich doch mit solchen Äußerungen zurückhalten, wenn man das Gewässer nicht kennt. Würde ich nur entsprechend irgendwelcher Lehrbuchmeinungen angeln, hätte ich vorallem in den letzten Monaten mit Sicherheit sehr viel weniger gefangen.

Aja, eigentlich wollte ich hier in erster Linie diesen 70er Esox von heute nachmittag vermelden. :g Köder: Kopyto-Shad.


----------



## fantazia (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum esox#h.
mir wurde hier auch schon öfters von bestimmten leuten gesagt wo ich doch angeln muss.und das es kein wunder ist das ich meist hechte der kleineren gattung fange wenn ich dort angel wo ich angel|rolleyes.eigene erfahrung zählt halt nicht.im winter haben die hechte halt tief zu stehen:m.


----------



## Fehlbiss (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

nanu wir wollen doch hier nich wieder off-topic hochkommen lassen oder? 

also@veit dickes petri zum winteresox

und an den rest einen  gruß 

der henni


----------



## Mogway96 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Malte schrieb:


> Wo war der denn
> #c



Das war bestimmt der Hecht aus dem Main-Donau-Kanal, der sich als Zander getarnt hatte |rolleyes


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Freund Henni (Fehlbiss) und ich waren heute an verschiedenen Gewässern unterwegs. Ein paar Nachläufer und Fehlbisse gabs zwar, insgesamt war das Fangergebnis mit einem ca. 60er Hecht auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler aber doch eher schwach.


----------



## zander55 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erst mal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

  Stefan und ich waren heute auch wieder in der Gegend um Rotterdam on tour. Es lief ganz Passabel,  7 Hechte bis 76cm konnten wir zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden, Köder waren in allen Fällen Kopytoshads in 16 cm.

  Hier die Bilder von Stefans Hechten und einen Zander von gestern aus dem Rhein.


----------



## carphunter85 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo, gibt nicht wirklich mehr dazu zu sagen... 
Hier noch Bilder von Dominiks Fischen. 
Alle Fische unter 2m Tiefe gefangen...

Und auch von mir natürlich noch mal Petri an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## minden (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fotos dabei...Klasse#6

Und Petri auch noch:q


----------



## Holger (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Dom und Stefan

Ihr ballert ja echt was weg derzeit, beeindruckend ! Klasse Pikies, und ein Bild schöner wie das andere.....#6

Gibts da in den Poldern, weil ihr ja mit GuFis fischt, gar keine Zander als Beifang ?


----------



## carphunter85 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Eher weniger... Es wird wohl von Zeit zu Zeit mal einer gefangen, aber das ist eher selten. Die Polder sind teilweise grad mal 60cm tief, denke nicht, dass Zander sich da soooo wohl fühlen.


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Endlich kann ich auch mal wieder was melden...ein 76cm Esox auf gezupften Köfi, an unserem Vereinsgewässer.

mfg und petri an alle Fänger,

Christian.


----------



## Promachos (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen!

Bei eisigem Wind und Graupelschauer konnte ich am Samstag nachmittag einen 55er Hecht erwischen. Köder war ein dunkelgrüner Kopyto (8 cm).

Gruß Promachos


----------



## carphunter85 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo, 
Dominik und ich waren heut ausgiebig Karneval feiern. Und das natürlich am Wasser, kann einen freien Tag eben anders nutzen als mich zu betrinken... 
Ergebnis waren wieder 8 Hechte, wobei auch 3 recht schöne dabei waren.
Köder, wie immer 16er Kopyto. 
Fotos von mir hat mal wieder Dominik, werden aber auch bald zu sehen sein.


----------



## zander55 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War wie immer ne recht lustige tour...
Hier die restlichen Bilder von heute.


----------



## JoFlash (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dickes PETRI zu den schönen Hechten....Da habt Ihr den Tag ja optimal genutzt würde ich sagen...


----------



## Habakuk (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Zander55

War das in Holland? Auf was gingen denn die HEchte?


----------



## fantazia (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ja war in holland.
und zu den ködern




Köder, wie immer 16er Kopyto.


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo, Holland, genauer in Süd Holland... Und Köder war der 16er Kopyto, in der Farbe crystal glitter schwarz (oder so...). Auf jeden Fall zum größten Teil vergleichsweise natürliche Farben. Nur einer biss (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, Dominik korrigier mich...) auf nen crystal green glitter. 
Hatten aber auch noch den einen oder anderen Fehlbiss, verhältnis von den Farben weiß ich nicht mehr. 
Einen Fehlbiss gabs noch auf nen 1- von Manns.


----------



## franz-xaver (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,
ich konnte heute meinen ersten Fisch diesen Jahres fangen, ein Hecht von ca. 60 cm. Später schnappte sich dann auch noch ein ca. 50er den 3" Kopyto.


----------



## Shez (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Peeeetrrrriiiii!!!!


----------



## Promachos (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab gestern bei echt fiesem Wetter einen 63er Hecht auf Kopyto gefangen. Ein weiterer kleinerer (Hecht?) konnte sich wieder losschütteln.

Gruß & Petri Promachos


----------



## serge7 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Dietmar. Bei Dir läufts ja auch rund in letzter Zeit....#6


----------



## fireline (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri @promachos,des scheizz wetter is jetzt bei uns,vllt geh ich nachmittag ein wenig raus

mfg


----------



## Holger (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Dietmar !

Schönes Stilleben mit Esox, Speedmaster, RedArc und Che Guevara am Rucksack....#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich schleiße mich dem petri heil euch allen an!!!!!!
ich kann 3 kleine regenbodenforellen melden. rund 200g die dinger. sind ausem eigenen forellenteich meines nachbars.


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir an alle Fänger! #6

Ich habe heute nachmittag mein Glück mal wieder an einer Saalestelle versucht, wo ich schon seit Wochen nix mehr gefangen hatte. Und mein Gefühl hatte mich nicht getäuscht, denn nach fünf Minuten gabs dort einen kräftigen Biss und ein dicker 80er Hecht kam an Land. Köder war ein Kopyto River-Shad. Ich gab dem Entenschnabel danach die Gelegenheit in den nächsten Wochen noch für ordentlich Nachwuchs zu sorgen.  
Weniger erfreulich war die Tatsache, dass dieser Esox die Erkenntnis brachte, dass auch Stahlvorfächer nicht absolut hechtsicher sind. Hätte der Drill noch zehn Sekunden länger gedauert, wäre er wohl abgerissen, denn am zuvor absolut unbeschädigten Vorfach waren mehrere Fäden bereits durchtrennt und es ließ sich problemlos per Hand zerreißen.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!

Sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein Petri!



Veit schrieb:


> Weniger erfreulich war die Tatsache, dass dieser Esox die Erkenntnis brachte, dass auch Stahlvorfächer nicht absolut hechtsicher sind. Hätte der Drill noch zehn Sekunden länger gedauert, wäre er wohl abgerissen, denn am zuvor absolut unbeschädigten Vorfach waren mehrere Fäden bereits durchtrennt und es ließ sich problemlos per Hand zerreißen.




Darf man fragen was für ein Vorfach das war? Ist mir noch nie passiert, wenn das Vorfach vorher ohne Beschädigung war. ;+


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Schleien-Stefan: Canelle Multiflex (1x7) mit 7 kg Tragkraft.


----------



## serge7 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Schleien-Stefan: Canelle Multiflex (1x7) mit 7 kg Tragkraft.


 
Hab ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...Seitdem nehm ich nur noch das Supraflex (7x7) !!!

Aber jetzt wieder ON TOPIC.


----------



## Shez (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit !! 
Deine Saison läuft ja wirklich sehr ordentlich #6 #r


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Weniger erfreulich war die Tatsache, dass dieser Esox die Erkenntnis brachte, dass auch Stahlvorfächer nicht absolut hechtsicher sind. Hätte der Drill noch zehn Sekunden länger gedauert, wäre er wohl abgerissen, denn am zuvor absolut unbeschädigten Vorfach waren mehrere Fäden bereits durchtrennt und es ließ sich problemlos per Hand zerreißen.


Petri zum schönen Esox! #6

Das mit dem Stahlvorfach kann aber doch nur sein, daß er entweder so richtig wo "reingerammelt" ist - Steinpackung oder so, oder die Quetschhülse das Material aufgerubbelt hat, oder? |kopfkrat

Hört sich auf jeden Fall an, als wenn das Vorfachmaterial ein bischen zu zart für den Einsatzort ist.


----------



## J-son (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hört sich auf jeden Fall an, als wenn das Vorfachmaterial ein bischen zu zart für den Einsatzort ist.


 
genau#6 

lieber gleich besseres und stärkeres wählen, sonst ärgerst du dich noch wenn du mal den Hecht deines Lebens dadurch verlierst... auch wenn du durch manches dickere Stahlvorfach weniger Fische fängst:q
...ach und Petri zum schön gezeichneten Hecht, Veit|wavey:



nu wieder On Topic !!


----------



## TJ. (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heut auch ein bisschen unterwegs aber das Aufstehen nach der gestrigen Faschingsparty hat sich dann doch gelohnt.
War direkt nach dem aufstehen ca 13 uhr am Neckar und es wurde mit zwei schönen rapfen belohnt.

Den Fisch den ich halte misst 75cm 7pfund der der liegt 70cm und etwas mehr als 6,5 pfund
Köder war ein bidron orginal wobbler von quantum beim kleinen und beim großen wars ein Kopyto Gummifisch


----------



## crocodile (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ein dickes Petri zu Deinem schönen Hecht, Veit.

das grün ist der hammer, lange keinen so schön gezeichneten gesehen. sieht aus wie metallic - was hast Du noch für eine Kamera, weiss nicht ob Du es schon erwähnt hast, sorry? immer wieder klasse bilder von dir.

gruss mark


----------



## Elbefischer (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab da auch noch mal ein Bild für euch.
Unter dem Motto kleinfih ( Wobbler ) macht auch mist.


----------



## Habakuk (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Veit!!! Genial wie es dir gelingt den Hintergrund deines Reviers verborgen zu halten...

Schöner Hecht!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu euren fängen! werd am amstag mal wieder los!


----------



## notme (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Man Veit, da wird man echt neidisch 

Die Rapfen sind auch ok, aber leider hab ich in den letzten Jahren davon soviele gefangen das ich mich dafür nicht mehr richtig begeistern kann.. Trotzdem Petri!
 |wavey:


----------



## zander55 (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, sehr schöne Fische!#6


----------



## Marco O. (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri allen erfolgreichen Raubfischfängern #6

Gestern hat mich Tilo mal wieder zum angeln gezwungen. Und da ich am WE keine Zeit zum angeln habe, war ich ihm auch nicht böse.  

Wir wollten noch mal Zander fangen. 

Der erste Fisch war auch ein "Zielfisch" und wir freuten uns schon und hofften auf mehr von seiner Sorte.






Aber wenn die Zander nicht wollen, nehmen wir auch Hechte.
Tilo legte gleich mal einen 83er auf die Schuppen.





Gefangen auf 5" Sea Shad!

Bei mir gab es dann auch noch einen 68er, der auf einen 5,75" Fin-S-Fish gebissen hat.


----------



## Holger (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Marco O
Jaaanz feine Fische ! Schöne Bilder, Petri !

Auch den anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri !


#6#6#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...schöne Fische...
....Petri dazu...


----------



## carphunter85 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nabend...
Es ist Samstag, also waren Dominik und ich mal wieder die Polder unsicher machen.
Es fing heut morgen bei klirrender Kälte recht Standart-Mäßig an, heißt ein Aussteiger nach ca. 20min angeln, gefolgt von Fehlbissen und einer gehakten Brasse...
Darauf folgten dann 3 kleine Hechte um die 60cm. Als ich schließlich Dominik aus der entfernung drillen sah... Konnte aus ca. 300m entfernung nur sehen, dass er einen schönen Fisch gelandet hatte. Nach dem Zurücksetzen kam er dann auf mich zu. Auf meine Frage:" Und??? 80???" Kam eine recht trockene Antwort:" 96!!!" Krass!!! Er freute sich, ich freute mich, die Welt war in Ordnung, und die Sonne schien
Daraufhin trennten wir uns wieder, und wir beide konnten einige Hechte bis 76cm landen. 
Als ich nach einem Biss auf einmal auf unverhofft starken Widerstand stieß. Nach kurzen aber heftigen Drill (max.3 min.) konnte ich dann eine wunderschöne 95er Hechtdame landen. Just in diesem Moment kam auch Dominik, wie gerufen grad mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren, passend zum fotografieren. Nach dem zurücksetzen machten wir erstmal 10min Pause, um zu verdauen, dass wir beide grad nen Ü90 Hecht gefangen hatten. Für Dominik übrigens ein neuer PB. 

Anschließend konnten wir beide noch den einen oder anderen Hecht verhaften, so dass wir auf eine gesamtzahl von 13 Hechten kamen, mit 2 richtig Guten.

Köder war wie immer.... Na?! 16er Kopyto in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## carphunter85 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Natürlich hier noch Fotos von meinem 95er. 

Bin davon überzeugt, dass Dominiks Bilder auch bald folgen.


----------



## zander55 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War auf jedem fall ne Hammer geile Tour, hat wie immer richtig viel gemacht. Allerdings bin ich ganz schön fertig, haben heute immerhin 14km Kanal abgefischt.


----------



## Waagemann (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes petri an euch beide!!!


----------



## paddyli (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

echt fette strecke....
petri an euch,besonders an den neuen pb-inhaber:vik:#6
sind ja wirkich alle sehr cool gezeichnet..
weiterhin petri heil!


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein fettes Petri den Hechtfängern vorallem Zander55 zum neuen PB!#6
Tja, wenn die Holländischen Polder nicht so weit weg wären, würde ich da jetzt auch mal hinfahren, scheint ja wie eine andere Welt zu sein... |bigeyes
Hier geht leider so gut wie nix mehr, habe zuletzt drei Mal geschneidert! :rZum Glück ist bald Schonzeit bei mir...|evil:


----------



## Hechtchris (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein fettes Petri den Hechtfängern vorallem Zander55 zum neuen PB!#6
> Tja, wenn die Holländischen Polder nicht so weit weg wären, würde ich da jetzt auch mal hinfahren, scheint ja wie eine andere Welt zu sein... |bigeyes
> Hier geht leider so gut wie nix mehr, habe zuletzt drei Mal geschneidert! :rZum Glück ist bald Schonzeit bei mir...|evil:



War heute auch los ! Nichtmal ein Schniepel geschweige denn ein Fehlbiss #c


----------



## Cobra HH (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri allen erfolgreichen Raubfischfängern #6
Ist Ja richtig frustrierend die Bilder wenn mann nicht los darf
(HH-Schonzeit) könnte zwar los fahren aber ich möcht sie auch mit nehmen und nicht wieder zurück setzen müssen.
Also warten wir eben bis zum 16.5 nützt ja nichts und hoffe das es besser knallt als letztes Jahr (nur Zander unter 4o) zw. 20 und 30 Stk.
p.s. alle auf Köfi


----------



## Hanno (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi!
Ich hab´in letzter Zeit einige Hechte bis 80cm gefangen.
Auf Kopyto Relax in gelb mit schwarzem Rücken und auf große Spinner.
Gruß Hanno


----------



## Strumbi (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi @all !

Leider kann ich nicht mit riesigen Hechten oder
Zandern aufwarten:

aber heute beim Zanderfischen auf einen 11 cm Slottershad
d`grün glitter v. U.B.    1 Barsch v. 50 cm  und 1700 g
aus 20 m Wassertiefe.    mein Größter!!!!!!!:vik:

Siehe    PLZ 79XXX.......      

Gruß aus Südbaden und Petri an alle Fänger !!!

Strumbi


----------



## Schuschek (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs, da sind sind einige wirklich schöne Hechte gefangen wurden. Dazu noch ein Zander und der 50er Barsch sieht ja geil aus. Was für ein Brocken#6


----------



## Kuschi777 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

HI,

da ich vorher noch keine Zeit hatte will ich jetzt mal meinen Fang von Mittwoch melden.
Insgesamt gabs 3 Hechte wobei 2 davon vllt. 25-30cm groß waren der 3. hatte 72cm.
Gebissen hat er auf nen Shockfarbenen Gufi.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Marco O. (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri allen erfolgreichen Raubfischfängern #6


----------



## Ranger (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tolle Polderhechte und super Wetter! Da scheint ihr ja den richtigen Riecher zu haben, was die Stellenwahl angeht... Weiterso und immer schön die Digicam einsetzen....


----------



## maesox (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch ein "Halbstarker" von insgesamt dreien von gestern Mittag. Besser als nichts und Farbe bringt er immerhin auch hier rein 

http://img150.*ih.us/img150/4237/img1066sq7.jpg


Gruß Matze


----------



## spinner14 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Esox, was ist denn das fürn Wobbler?


----------



## maesox (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

illex arnaud 110  iwashi


----------



## Mendener (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ All

Petri zu den Fängen


@ maesox

Sehr schönes Foto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadnerPower (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@maesox:is das fluorocarb. was du da dran hast?


----------



## maesox (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Über die Schönheit des Bildes entscheidet eben nicht die Größe des Fisches!! Vielen Dank !!#6*


@BadnerPower

Da an dem Stück oft große Barsche zu finden sind,fischte ich 0,41er FC.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Mendener (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> Über die Schönheit des Bildes entscheidet eben nicht die Größe des Fisches!! Vielen Dank !!#6
> 
> Gruß Matze



|good: Genau so ist es auch kleine Hecht sind es wert in Szene gesetzt zu werden #6


----------



## Henryhst (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wann:Heute von halb8-halb12
Wo:Strelasund
Womit:Kopyto 15cm rosa und flourglitter
Was:2 Hechte 93cm und 97cm
Geiler vormittag bei geilem wetter aso und gab noch nen 80er bei meinem Bruder uch auf Kopyto.

LG Henryhst


----------



## Dart (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> *Über die Schönheit des Bildes entscheidet eben nicht die Größe des Fisches!! Vielen Dank !!#6*


Zur Ästehtik von Fangphotos gibt es sicherlich viele unterschiedliche Ansätze, die gar nix mit der Größe des Fisches zu tun haben.
Petrie zu dem Winterhecht, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## dancing fish (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guten Abend.

Bevor bei uns nächste Woche die Hechtschonzeit beginnt habe ich das schöne Wetter genutzt.  Nach knapp 45 Min.  Spinnerbaden  hat  sich einer von 66,5cm (1.700gr) meiner erbarmt. Köder war ein 5er Spinner in schwarz.

Sonstige Raubfische in dem befischten Gewässer hatte keine Lust gefangen zu werden.|rolleyes
Lediglich eine 43cm Schleie konnte mein kleiner Bruder noch verbuchen.

mfG
Martin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.#6
Ich war auch mal los.


 Ich hatte mich entschlossen mal wieder nach Holland zu fahren.
Eigentlich wollte ich wahllos irgendwelche Polder  mit der Jerk Rute beangeln,
aber da ich nicht genau wusste wo ich hinfahren sollte und ich befürchtete mehr im Auto zu sitzen als am Wasser zu sein,
entschloss ich mich doch mal auf unseren Campingplatz nach dem rechten zu schauen.
Mein Boot hatte ich leider noch nicht mit genommen (wofür ich mich heute am liebsten in den Hintern gebissen hätte).
Es war herrliches Wetter und spiegelglattes Wasser.





Aber da ich ja nun mal leider kein Boot dabei hatte, habe ich mich auf das Jerken bei uns im Hafen vom Ufer aus  beschränkt.
In den drei Stunden schaffte ich es dann auch erst einen 65er Hecht 




und etwas später noch einen 73 Hecht zu fangen.




(Bei dem Bild ist mir auch wieder eingefallen, dass die Kamera einen Selbstauslöser besitzt.)
Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Salmo Slider 10 cm.
Übrigens ist das Bild nicht aus dem Sommer, sondern ich konnte wirklich im Februar im T-Shirt angeln.

Kurze Zeit später bekam ich dann noch einen Biss, und konnte nach erfolgreichen Drill einen
kapitalen Camping oder Boot´s Stuhl landen, der den Jerk auch voll genommen hatte.




Der Stuhl wurde - im Gegensatz zu den Hechten - nicht released, sondern fachgerecht getötet
und im nächsten Mülleimer entsorgt.
Auch wenn die Anzahl und die Grösse der Hechte nichts besonderes sind, ...es war einfach nur ein klasse Tag.​


----------



## Breamhunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zu dem schönen Stuhl|supergri

























und natürlich zu den Hechten#h


----------



## Felix 1969 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!!!!

Einen Regenschirm hatt ich letztes Jahr auch mal drann.....


----------



## Blink* (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri - war aber heute auch wundervolles Wetter, da kommen selbst die Campingstühle aus ihren Winterschlaf


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu dem schönen Stuhl|supergri


 
Danke, ist übrigens mein PB |supergri


----------



## Bubbel2000 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Anzahl und die Grösse der Hechte nichts besonderes sind, ...es war einfach nur ein klasse Tag.



nun ja, nach den kleinen hechten wirst du wohl noch ein paar meterfische hier posten dieses jahr |rolleyes:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> nun ja, nach den kleinen hechten wirst du wohl noch ein paar meterfische hier posten dieses jahr |rolleyes:m


Ihr seid einfach zu verwöhnt|supergri|supergri|supergri

...Ich will es aber schwer hoffen....|rolleyes


----------



## carphunter85 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Tommy, und natürlich auch allen anderen. 
Wenigstens gibt es noch einen anderen irren, der für einen Tag fischen so weit fährt... Aber geiler Stuhl! Aber schlecht präsentiert, ich dachte du hättest vorher rausgefunden, dass die Kamera nen Selbstauslöser hat...


----------



## Hackersepp (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Petri Tommy, und natürlich auch allen anderen.
> Wenigstens gibt es noch einen anderen irren, der für einen Tag fischen so weit fährt... Aber geiler Stuhl! Aber schlecht präsentiert, ich dachte du hättest vorher rausgefunden, dass die Kamera nen Selbstauslöser hat...


 
Ja aber wirklich!, zum Selbstauslöserfoto hättest dich schon ruhig in deinen Stuhl setzen können  

Ne, Spaß beiseite, scheint ein toller Tag für dich in Holland gewesen zu sein. Auf die Meterhechte von dir, die du per Boot befischst, dürfen wir wohl noch ein bisschen warten#6

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## Henryhst (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute mal wieder mit Gufi um die Teiche von meinem Verein, und was soll ich sagen 5 Hechte 4 um die 50cm und einen um die 80cm. Alles auf 10cm lange Kopyto in Blausilber.
Und wie meistens üblich bei mir schwimmt wieder alles =).

Lg Henryhst


----------



## fantazia (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder mit Gufi um die Teiche von meinem Verein, und was soll ich sagen 5 Hechte 4 um die 50cm und einen um die 80cm. Alles auf 10cm lange Kopyto in Blausilber.
> Und wie meistens üblich bei mir schwimmt wieder alles =).
> 
> Lg Henryhst


wir wollen fotos:q.
ist doch sons langweilig.


----------



## doggie (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

.......


----------



## doggie (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Diese 48er Bachforelle habe ich im Januar auf einen Fliegengebilde in der Ruhr gefangen:


 
Gehts noch???? #q#4

http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/?kat=scho...heinwestfahlen


----------



## Henryhst (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> wir wollen fotos:q.
> ist doch sons langweilig.


 
Naja jeden schniepel auf photo festhalten, so wie andere es machen muss ja nicht sein#d. Darum heißt es bei mir oft rein hacken ab und zurück, kein messen und wiegen.Darum konnte ich den andern auch nur so um die 80cm schätzen.

LG Henryhst


----------



## Easy_1978 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



doggie schrieb:


> Gehts noch???? #q#4
> 
> http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/?kat=scho...heinwestfahlen



Verständlich dein Ärger, wobei die Schonzeiten und Maße für dieses Jahr nicht stimmen.


----------



## daniecki (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kleiner Familienausflug am Sonntag bei Frühjahrstemperaturen .... und das Ergebnis war dieser 73 Hecht. Mein Sohn Fabian (6 Jahre, der unter dem Hut) war stolz wie noch was und in der Tat eine grosse Hilfe bei der Landung. Da ich eine Böschung hinab klettern musste, konnte er den Fisch halten .... und das beste: Mama stand daneben und konnte auch so die eine oder andere Handlanger-Tätigkeit erbringen (sie mag wirklich viel, nur halt nicht Angeln, kennt ihr doch, oder?).
Ach ja, das Blut auf dem Hechtschädel ist vor allem von mir, weshalb wegwischen auch nicht viel brachte. Beim Böschung Hochklettern habe ich den Fisch gehalten und bin natürlich in die Kiemen gerutscht - heijeijei.

War wirklich schön bei dem Wetter und der Fisch gar nicht mal so  schlecht.


----------



## angler-jan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So ich probiers noch mal. 
Und natürlich habe ich die Forelle zurück gesetzt. 
Also, diese 48er Bachforelle habe ich mit einem fliegenartigen Gebilde im Januar an der Ruhr gefangen:





JUHU, endlich hat es gefunzt#6


----------



## maesox (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Naja jeden schniepel auf photo festhalten, so wie andere es machen muss ja nicht sein#d. Darum heißt es bei mir oft rein hacken ab und zurück, kein messen und wiegen.Darum konnte ich den andern auch nur so um die 80cm schätzen.
> 
> LG Henryhst


 



Petri an alle!!!!!!!!!....auch an die unter 80 Fänger!!!!!!! #6


@Henryest

Du bist ja ein ganz Vorbildlicher!!!! Andere sind trotz fotografierens auch nicht langsamer als du im Zurüchsetzen!!!
Ich schaue jedes Foto von nem Räuber gerne an...weiß ja nicht wies dir geht|uhoh:


----------



## Henryhst (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> Petri an alle!!!!!!!!!....auch an die unter 80 Fänger!!!!!!! #6
> 
> 
> @Henryest
> ...


 
Ich eigentlich auch, aber alleine is mal doof und aufm boden legen is auch *******!!!! Aber wen ich morgen nochmal los gehen sollte mache ich (für dich) ein paar pics mitn händy wen ich was fange, natürlich einfach nur haltend sieht man mich zwar net aber egal.


----------



## doggie (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



angler-jan schrieb:


> So ich probiers noch mal.
> Und natürlich habe ich die Forelle zurück gesetzt.
> Also, diese 48er Bachforelle habe ich mit einem fliegenartigen Gebilde im Januar an der Ruhr gefangen:
> 
> ...


 
NA mit dem Zurücksetzen bin ich mir da mal nicht so sicher!!!|kopfkrat

Hier das Bild, dass Du im Deinem ersten Fangposting präsentiert hast. Soll jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es sich tatsächlich um denselben Fisch handelt!


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Ich war mit einem Kumpel gestern eigentlich auf Zander aus, aber die waren irgendwie zickig :g ... die Hechte waren besser drauf und mein erster Hecht 2008 war gleich ein schöner :vik:

Ich habe zugunsten des Fisches auf's Messen verzichtet und ihn lieber schnell zurückgesetzt ... mein Kumpel und ich haben ca. 85cm geschätzt. Sieht auf dem Foto nicht so groß aus, wie er war - das Präsentieren/Vorhalten bekommt Veit eindeutig besser hin 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6

Nachdem ein kurzer Saaleangelversuch heute am späten Nachmittag mit Kumpel Henni leider wieder nix gebracht hatte, gabs erstmal Frustessen #t bei den Großeltern (naja, war wenigstens sehr lecker:q). Auf dem Heimweg kam ich dann nochmal an der Saale vorbei und wollte eigentlich noch an einigen Stellen mein Glück versuchen, alllerdings traf ich auf einen anderen Angler, mit dem ich dann ein bisschen gequatscht habe. Danach wars schon fast 23 Uhr, aber ich entschloss mich trotzdem -ziemlich hoffnungslos- noch ein paar Würfe zu machen. Nach zehn Minuten dann ein Biss, der so vorsichtig war, dass ich ihn garnicht bemerkt habe. Auf einmal wars schwer am anderen Ende. Bestimmt ein Ast.... |gr: Nee, doch ein Fisch.... Aber der paddelte ziemlich aktiv hin und her.... Shit, schon wieder ne Brasse!:v Als ich dann aber die Kopflampe einschaltete und zwei leuchtende Augen im trüben Wasser sah, wurde mir ganz warm ums Herz.:k Der Bursche hing nur ganz knapp am Zusatzdrilling, aber die Handlandung glückte und so konnte ich nach vier Schneidertagen in Folge kurz vor der Schonzeit doch nochmal einen 62er Zander verhaften.:vik: Köder: Kopyto-Shad.


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ach, veit ist auch hier ^^ petri ^^


----------



## Henryhst (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute morgen nochmal mit Gummi um mein Vereinsgewässer, weil es Gestern so gut klappte:q.Konnte aber nur einen schniepel überliesten|uhoh: und hier das von maesox gewünschte Photo :q:q:q

Lg Henryhst


----------



## angler-jan (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Doggie

 Es war der falsche Fisch ,der erste, und das Bild ist viel zu groß geraten.


----------



## maesox (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr verehrter @Henryhst, Petri zum Schniepel!!

Statt beleidigt zu sein solltest du lieber genau lesen lernen!! Nochmal für dich ganz alleine!! 

*Ich habe von dir gar kein Bild gewünscht!!!

*Ich schaue wie andere gerne Fangfotos,auch ohne viel blabla!!

*Messen tu ich die Hechte auch nie und Sorgen brauchst dir um meine releasten Hechte generell nicht machen..keine Sorge!!

*Mach doch einen besonderen Thread auf und nenne ein Minestmaß,ab dem man dann Hechte ablichten und anschließend einstellen darf!! oder schau hier einnfach in Zukunft weg wenn sie dir zu klein sind!!#d


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Macht blos mal die Bilder kleiner,, das ist ja ekelhaft zu lesen.. oder habt Ihr eure PCs am Fernseher angeschlossen ???


----------



## Bubbel2000 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Macht blos mal die Bilder kleiner,, das ist ja ekelhaft zu lesen.. oder habt Ihr eure PCs am Fernseher angeschlossen ???



die haben eben alle diesen hier:


----------



## Henryhst (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> Sehr verehrter @Henryhst, Petri zum Schniepel!!
> 
> Statt beleidigt zu sein solltest du lieber genau lesen lernen!! Nochmal für dich ganz alleine!!
> 
> ...


 

Ich bin doch nicht beleidigt :q:q:q
Und Fisch bilder sehe ich genauso gerne wie du,und mit den schniepeln meine ich nur die von mir gefangenen.
Ich weiß ja das ich hier oben ein top gewässer habe und in anderen ein 60cm schon fast kapietal ist.Bin halt bissel verwöhnt:vik:, also nix für ungut.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## klappspaten (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hab zwar keinen aktuellen fang zu vermelden, aber sollte ich in ZUKUNFT JEMALS nen Hecht
von über 120cm fangen, dann fotografier ich den nicht nur...der bekommt sogar sein eigenes Nummernschild!!!   *ES-OX-120 #6
*


----------



## Marco O. (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute noch einmal angeln und Zander das war das Ziel.

Also mit Tilo das Schlauchi klar gemacht und los.

Dann haben wir eine Drift nach der Anderen hingelegt aber außer je ein Fehlbiss war nix zu machen.
Wir wechselten was die Köderboxen hergaben.
So langsam verloren wir auch die Lust und Tilo fing schon an sich die abenteuerlichsten Montagen auszudenken, mit denen er 1,10er Zander und 1,40er Hechte fangen wollte  
Mir war es mittlerweile auch egal wo mit ich nichts fange und baumelte deshalb mal einen 23er Gummifisch ans Vorfach.
Ich sagte gerade noch zu Tilo "sieh mal aufs Echo alles voll" da gab es einen richtig heftigen Schlag in der Rute und ich konnte nach vorsichtigem Drill einen schönen dicken Zander landen.






Schnell ein Foto und wieder ab ins Wasser damit  
Nun war wieder konzentriertes angeln angesagt.
Wir nahmen die gleich Drift noch mal und dieses mal klingelte es bei Tilo in der Rute.






Auch bei ihm hatte ein Zander zugeschlagen.
In den verbleibenden zwei Stunden war dann wieder flaute und wir beendeten zufrieden den Angeltag.


----------



## Henryhst (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Stachelrittern.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...bei mir gab es gestern ein ungleiches Doppel...
...der Zander hatte 50zig...die Brasse 55zig...und voll genommen...
...dazu noch ein schöner Aussteiger, eine Seuche in letzter Zeit...


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri schöne Fische

Marco...
der grüne Shad mit Fransen was ist denn das für einer???
Salty Scatter Shad???


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Rainer schau doch mal bei Marco auf die Seite (s.h. Mützenaufdruck), da wirst du das Ding bestimmt finden.


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Schrauber...
eben nicht, da habe ich schon geluschert...


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hmm, da war Thilo wohl fremdshoppen


----------



## Hecht87 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri den fängern
Konnte die schonzeit am wochenende auch gut einleuten aber seht selbst
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33070&page=519


----------



## spinner14 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die Brassen sind aber ganzschön gierig,hab auch schon Rotaugen auf Spinner gefangen.Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## zander55 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erst mal ein dickes Petir an alle Fänger!

  Steffan und ich waren vorhin am Rhein unterwegs, nen paar Buhnen unsicher machen. Es lief sehr gut, in knapp zwei Stunden angeln konnten wir 4 schöne Zander bis 80cm verhaften.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

respekt!


----------



## spinner14 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nicht schlecht,vor allem nicht grade die kleinsten.


----------



## Schuschek (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Zander55, das ist doch ein geiles Ergebnis


----------



## mipo (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil und mein#r


----------



## Marco O. (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an stefanwitteborg,Hecht87,Steffan 
und zander55  #6

@ Schrauber78

das braucht Tilo nicht


----------



## Thorsten S. (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen die jetzt fangen (dürfen)!|wavey:

Vor allem auch zu den Killer-Brassen!!!#6

Ne echte Alternative in der Raubfisch-Schonzeit...:q:q:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zander55 + Marco O.: geile Fische...geile Bilder...:q

...heute geht es nochmal los, das Wetter ist Top...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Holger (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, vor allem an Dominik & Stefan ! 
Was Ihr beiden hier in schöner Regelmäßigkeit postet, ist aller Ehren wert ! Klasse & Masse sieht man selten....#6


----------



## Promachos (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir "Petri" allen Fängern,
vor allem den Zanderjägern!

Ich werde heute den letzten Tag vor Beginn der Schonzeit nützen, um noch einmal gufieren zu gehen. Dann ist erst mal 3 Monate Schluss:c

Gruß Promachos


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Promachos schrieb:


> Auch von mir "Petri" allen Fängern,
> vor allem den Zanderjägern!
> 
> Ich werde heute den letzten Tag vor Beginn der Schonzeit nützen, um noch einmal gufieren zu gehen. Dann ist erst mal 3 Monate Schluss:c
> ...



Dietmar, in der kunstköderfreien Zeit können wir aber das Drop shotten mit Tauwürmern auf Barsche im Hafen ausgiebig testen - ist ähnlich dem Gufieren


----------



## carphunter85 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass die Fische alle recht hart erarbeitet sind. Ich meine, wir ´reißen zum Hechtangeln jedes Wochenende fast 500km runter. Außerdem probieren wir viel mit neuen Gewässern rum, die teilweise kaum befischt werden. 
Und in der Regel wird die Arbeit dann auch belohnt.


----------



## serge7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jawoll! Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Zeit!

Und Petri dann auch für alle die heute nochmal los wollen (Dietmar+Stefan)....#6


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> Jawoll! Petri Heil an alle Fänger der letzten Zeit!
> 
> Und Petri dann auch für alle die heute nochmal los wollen (Dietmar+Stefan)....#6




....ich werde Dietmar heute dabei tatkräftig unterstützen Mal sehen, ob es uns mit dem "Saisonabschlussfang" glückt


----------



## serge7 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....ich werde Dietmar heute dabei tatkräftig unterstützen Mal sehen, ob es uns mit dem "Saisonabschlussfang" glückt


 
Viel Erfolg nochmal! Und: Wir möchten einen Bericht lesen...


----------



## Tilo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, jetzt ist entgültig Schonzeit. Ich konnte es nicht lassen und musste den letzten Tag vor der Schonzeit nochmal nutzen. Erst ging so gut wie gar nichts erst nach Stunden der erste Biss, der aber nicht verwandelt werden konnte. Nach ein paar Driften gab es wieder einen Biss, und weg, oh was is dass, schon 10 sec. später wieder Biss und diesmal hing er. Mein vermeintlich letzte Zander vor der Schonzeit.








Es war aber doch nicht der Letzte, kurz vor dem Abbrechen gabs nochmal einen schönen Biss und ich konnte nun den wirklich letzten Zander vor der Schonzeit landen. 






Ansonsten gabs noch ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer.
Die Zander bissen wieder auf den gelb/grünen ,Salty Scatter Shad den mir Marco mal zum Testen gab. Da es auch schon das letzte mal funktionierte, muss ich sagen dass die Franzenteile trotz meiner anfänglichen Skepsis super funktionieren.
Alles in Allem ein Schöner Abschied von der alten Saison und die Fische haben es sich mehr als verdient von uns in Ruhe gelassen zu werden um schön für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Irgendwie tut die Auszeit auch mal uns gut, da kann man mal Dinge in Angriff nehmen, die man immer vor sich hergeschoben hat wegen der Angelei. Naja, wirklich lange is es ja auch nicht bis April, dann gehts erstmal mit der Fliege los.

Grüße Tilo


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg nochmal! Und: Wir möchten einen Bericht lesen...




Tja, viel zu berichten gibt es von unserem letzten vorschonzeitlichen Einsatz leider nicht... Dietmar konnte gleich zweimal den gleichen kleinen Schniepelhecht zu einem vorübergehen Luftschnappen überreden, ich hatte auf einen kleinen kaulbarschfarbenen Relax einen Fehlbiss - und das wars auch schon mit der Herrlichkeit....


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Tilo,

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!! War es ein 6" Salty Scatter Shad  oder die kleinere Variante? Dietmars Hechtschniepel hat heute einmal auf den kleinern gebissen....


----------



## Marco O. (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Tilo,



























 du alter Vertikalpimpelsack #6


----------



## Schuschek (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an den Abräumer! Schöne Fische Tilo. Ein sehr gelungener Saisonabschluss


----------



## Fehlbiss (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zander respekt ihr fangt bei euch garnicht schlecht wa?
gruß henni


----------



## ederseebasshunter (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Tilo

Petri zu den schönen Zandern!!!auch die Bilder sind echt gelungen!!!

hau rein


----------



## Veit (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir fettes Petri an Tilo den Vertikalmeister, aber natürlich ebenfalls an alle anderen Erfolgreichen, der vergangenen Tage! #6

Für mich verlief der letzte Tag vor der Schonzeit nochmal recht versöhnlich, da ich an "meiner" Saale vorallem in den letzten zwei Wochen um jeden Biss hart kämpfen musste.

Heute jedenfalls verlor ich einen Hecht von Ü70 cm, der auf Sandra-Twister gebissen hatte, leider kurz vor der Landung durch ausschlitzen, doch schon beim nächsten Wurf schnappte ein ca. 65er zu und konnte sicher gelandet werden. Auch der ging auf Sandra.




Später konnte ich auch noch einen netten Zander von 64 cm mit einem Kopyto River-Shad überlisten.





Vom gestrigen Tag kann ich noch einen untermaßigen Hechtschniepel aus einem See auf Kopyto vermelden und einen unabsichtlich von außen gehakten Saalekarpfen von ca. 80 cm, der zumindest einen spannenden Drill lieferte.

Somit sind es für mich in der Zeit zwischen Anfang Januar und heute immerhin 17 Hechte und 11 Zander geworden. Einen Tick mehr als letztes Jahr zur selben Zeit und ich hoffe, dass ich daran ab Mai nicht nur anknüpfen, sondern die Ausbeute auch steigern kann, denn erfahrungsgemäß ist die Bissquote dann doch besser, als sie es in den letzten Wochen war.:g


----------



## Schuschek (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, da haste auch noch 2 schöne Räuber auf den letzten Drücker bekommen


----------



## Promachos (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Tja, viel zu berichten gibt es von unserem letzten vorschonzeitlichen Einsatz leider nicht... Dietmar konnte gleich zweimal den gleichen kleinen Schniepelhecht zu einem vorübergehen Luftschnappen überreden, ich hatte auf einen kleinen kaulbarschfarbenen Relax einen Fehlbiss - und das wars auch schon mit der Herrlichkeit....


 
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Euch allen - auch ohne Raubfischangeln - schöne Erlebnisse am Gewässer und nicht zu heftige Entzugserscheinungen!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik:...ich darf noch bis zum 30.03. Zander angeln...:vik:

...gestern gab es leider nur 2 Fehlbisse...

...dickes petri an die Fänger...


----------



## schwerinchris (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Veit,

ich verfolg das hier nun schon einige Zeit.
Gibt ja auch immer was zu sehen, wenn du angeln warst:q
Die schönen Bilder machen das Forum hier ja auch erst so interessant.
Was ich aber ma sagen wollte ( leicht ironisch )......
Da werden sich die Fische in deinem Hausgewässer         aber mal
so richtig über die schonzeit freuen|supergri

Fettes Petri zu deinen Fängen und mach weiter so #h


----------



## Tilo (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> War es ein 6" Salty Scatter Shad oder die kleinere Variante? Dietmars Hechtschniepel hat heute einmal auf den kleinern gebissen....


 
Ja, es war ein 6" und die Teile werde ich nach der Schonzeit mal häufiger probieren, scheinen echt super zu sein.

@Veit: dickes Petri nochmal, da hat es am letzten Tag ja auch nochmal richtig geklappt. 

Grüße Tilo


----------



## spinner14 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Peri Veit immer schön deine Bilder anzuschaun.


----------



## Peter K. (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

Heute kam einer am Rhein.

55er...

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/1708/76523567wm3.jpg


----------



## mrmayo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@  Veit

Wirklich wahnsinn wie viele Räuber du überlistest|bigeyes

Dickes  Petri


----------



## Sandro25 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein etwas verspätetes Petri an die Fänger in der letzten Zeit, ich hoffe das ich hier nach der Schonzeit auch mal etwas mehr posten werde:m

MFG


----------



## Schuschek (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Peter, wir dürfen leider nicht mehr auf Räuber bis 1.5.


----------



## Ranger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Boardies,

musste unbedingt nach dem gestriegen Reinfall heute nocheinmal mein Glück versuchen... Erst mit Großködern um mich geworfen und dann auf nen kleinen Kopyto gewechselt, keine schlechte Entscheidung beim 4. Wurf knallte dieser 84er Hechtbock in meine neue CMW MP1, das hat Spaß gemacht... :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Schuschek (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Ranger, schöner Bursche. Petri


----------



## zander55 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, schöne Fische!

Steffan und Ich waren dieses Wochenende wieder in Holland unterwegs. War diesmal sehr zäh, es war sehr Kalt und so waren etwa 80% aller Gewässer zugefroren. Das Angeln stellte sich als äußerst schwierig heraus. Am Ende blieben dennoch 8 Hechte bis 82 cm hängen, was angesichts der Situation ein sehr gutes Ergebnis ist.


----------



## zander55 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

noch zwei Bilder...


----------



## Forellen Freak (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Veit hat einen schönen Zander und einen schönen Hecht gefangen !


----------



## duck_68 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tilo schrieb:


> *Ja, es war ein 6" und die Teile werde ich nach der Schonzeit mal häufiger probieren, scheinen echt super zu sein.*
> @Veit: dickes Petri nochmal, da hat es am letzten Tag ja auch nochmal richtig geklappt.
> 
> Grüße Tilo



Danke!! 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Sandro25 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir an die letzten Esox Hunter, sehr schöne Fische, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, könnt ich sofort los ziehen, doch leider ist Schonzeit bei uns#6


----------



## Schuschek (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6Petri zur schönen Hechtstrecke#6


----------



## zander55 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für dir Petris!

War vorhin mit der Spinnrute am Rhein unterwegs und konnte einen Zander von 62 cm dingfest machen.


----------



## Marco O. (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum Zander #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Zander... Petri


----------



## spinner14 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil, strammes Seil.Schöner Zander#6


----------



## Sandro25 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir zu dem schönen Zander!

MFG


----------



## zander55 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute wieder am Rhein unterwegs und konnte auf einen 11er Kopyto Classic in Gelb nen fetten Zander von 73 cm fangen.


----------



## Fehlbiss (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

na denne petri zander ab wann ist denn schonzeit bei euch?

gruß henni


----------



## zander55 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke fürs Petri. Die Schonzeit beginnt bei uns am 1. April.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zander55 schrieb:


> War heute wieder am Rhein unterwegs und konnte auf einen 11er Kopyto Classic in Gelb nen fetten Zander von 73 cm fangen.



nice one :m
in letzter zeit läuft es ja echt gut bei dir #6


----------



## carphunter85 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sack...  :q:q


----------



## Peter K. (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute kam mal ein besserer. 75er aus dem Rhein

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/7610/img0159ia5uk2.jpg


----------



## Alex.k (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil schöner Zander

LG Alex


----------



## Ranger (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!


----------



## zander55 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Stefan und ich waren dieses Wochenende wieder unterwegs. Es lief alles sehr gut, die Hechte waren gut drauf und am ersten Tag konnten wir 21 Hechte bis 94 cm verhaften, ein neuer Rekord. Der Zweite Tag ging weniger gut los, die ersten Polder brachten keine Fische, doch nach einigen Stellenwechseln konnte dann der erste Hecht des Tages gelandet werden. Als der Bann dann erst einmal gebrochen war, lief es wieder ganz ordentlich, und so wurden es an diesem Tag noch 11 Hechte. Köder Waren Kopyto River in 6 inch und Twinler von Mann`s.
  Unterm Strich ein fast Perfektes Wochenende mit insgesamt 32 Hechten.


----------



## zander55 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## zander55 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

und noch ein paar...


----------



## zander55 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch drei Bilder von Zander die ich am Donnerstag abend gefangen habe…


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Zander 55
Petri, das nenne ich ein erfolgreiches Wochenende.....#6#6


----------



## discobarsch (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zander55 schrieb:


> Hier noch drei Bilder von Zander die ich am Donnerstag abend gefangen habe…


 

PETRI!!!

...was für ein fotoshooting!


----------



## Gorcky (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Zander55: Man könnte ja jetzt nicht behaupten, das es bei dir läuft,ne???:q:q:q :m

Coole Sache. Petri Heil!

Grüsse


----------



## paul188 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri euch beiden! Sehr schöne Fische dabei!

Ich war am Sonntag nach 4 Wochen Pause auch mal wieder los gewesen und konnte auch gleich einen besseren Zander fangen ,
doch leider haben die Batterien meiner Digicam die Pause nicht überstanden , so das ich ein Handyfoto mit Selbstauslöser machen mußte. Leider ist es mir nicht sehr gut gelungen,aber immer noch besser als gar keins!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Holger (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Stefan & Dominik !
Sag mal geht’s noch ? Hier leiden andere Angler unter Entzugserscheinungen durch die Schonzeit, können nicht angeln gehen, und ihr schämt euch nicht mal im Ansatz solche Fänge zu posten ? Ihr spinnt doch ! :c




Quatsch, gaaaanz dickes Petri ! Ich bin mal ganz neidisch.....will auch ! #6#6#6 |supergri

@ Paul
Dir auch ein Petri zum schönen Zander ! #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Holger schrieb:


> Hier leiden andere Angler unter Entzugserscheinungen durch die Schonzeit, können nicht angeln gehen,


 
In Holland fängt das Kunstköderverbot erst am 1.4. an.....|rolleyes
Also ab ins Auto..........


----------



## jkc (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

1.3. Oder?


----------



## Holger (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war ja vor 2 Wochen mit Boardie Steph75 in Holland, war aber nicht viel......ein paar zaghafte Bisse und 1 63er Zander.....
Aber wir fahren nochmal hin demnächst, ist ja von Ostfriesland nur ne Stunde weg.....


----------



## Fehlbiss (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zander und peter dickes dickes petri zu euren schönen fängen


----------



## Henryhst (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute mal wieder mit der Gummirute um den Vereinsteich rum, um die Hechte zu Ergern,Gefangen 4stück zwischen 45cm und 60cm.Köder 10cm langer kopyto und spinner größe5. War wieder mal ein schöner Tag am wasser.

lg henryhst


----------



## Schuschek (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Sache! So viele schöne Hechte und Zander. Petri Jungs zu den schönen Fängen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



jkc schrieb:


> 1.3. Oder?


 

Nö....|supergri

*Sperrzeit Ködersorten*
In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht mit Wurm oder Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm angeln. Für das IJsselmeer gilt dieses Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 30. Juni eines jeden Jahres.


----------



## carphunter85 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jo, soweit richtig, aber der Hecht hat in den Niederlanden vom 1. März bis zum 30 Juni Schonzeit. 
Also war das nun bis zum Sommer wohl unsere letzte Hecht-Tour. :-( 
Aber bis zum 1.4. kann ich ja noch Zander ärgern...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> jo, soweit richtig, aber der Hecht hat in den Niederlanden vom 1. März bis zum 30 Juni Schonzeit.
> ...


 
Da ich Hechte eh grundsätzlich zurücksetze, richte ich mich nach dem Kunstködeverbot...

Angel allerdings mit Zander optimierten Köder...


----------



## Henryhst (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute wieder mal am wasser gewesen, weil es gestern ja schon so gut lief:vik:.Wurde heute aber leider nur 3 Hechte zwischen 45cm und 72cm + 2 Aussteiger.Alles auf 10cm langen und Rotgelben kopyto.

Lg henryhst


----------



## Hackersepp (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Henry

Mensch, ihr in McPomm habt noch keine Schonzeit....


----------



## Henryhst (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Naja am 1 märz geht sie leider los in den bodden:c aber man muss sich auchmal erholen|supergri
und in den vereinsgewässern ist soweit ich weiß keine schonzeit aber vor mir brauchen die hechte sowieso nicht soviel angst haben.noch ist filet im gefrierfach!Und Hering kommt ja auch bald.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## AltBierAngler (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich meine auch das es der 1.3. ist. Ist zwar getrennt für zander und hecht was im endeffekt sowieso unsinnig ist meiner meinung, aber die holländer sehen das nicht so gern wenn man trotzdem mit kunstködern angeln auch wenn zander ab 1.4 erst ist.

grüße Christian


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



AltBierAngler schrieb:


> das nicht so gern wenn man trotzdem mit kunstködern angeln auch wenn zander ab 1.4 erst ist.


 

Ist mir neu, die die ich kenne machen das selber...
Ich habe die Möglichkeit, also mache ich das auch*.*


----------



## carphunter85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hmm, muss jetzt doch mal was dazu schreiben... 
Finde das irgendwie nicht so ganz richtig, ich meine theoretisch darf ich ja auch im April am Rhein, trotz Zanderschonzeit, auf "Barsch" oder im Mai auf Hecht angeln. Es gibt ja kein Kunstköderverbot...


----------



## carphunter85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Achso, gestern gabs noch nen kleinen Zander am Rhein, geschätzt zwischen 45 und 50cm. Fotos gibts keine. War mehr ein Fisch für die Ehrenrettung...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Hmm, muss jetzt doch mal was dazu schreiben...
> ...


 
Ich nicht mehr, da ich meine Meinung dazu bereits geschrieben habe.


----------



## carphunter85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, das hast du wohl...


----------



## Veit (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nach über zwei Wochen Schonzeitfrust waren Angelkumpel Henni (Fehlbiss) und ich heute endlich mal wieder Spinnfischen. 
Seit Tagen hatten die Finger schon gekribbelt, zumal wir uns gerätetechnisch komplett neu ausgerüstet hatten. 
Zum Glück liegt Brandenburg, wo unsere Lieblinge -die Zander- noch keine Schonzeit haben, nicht übermäßig weit weg von unserem Wohnort, so dass ein Tagestrip dorthin durchaus lohnenswert ist. Und da fließt ja auch die Elbe, als ausgewiesenes Topp-Revier für Stachelritter, lang. :q
Nachdem wir die geplante Tour aufgrund starkem Wind und steigendem Elbpegel schon fast abblasen wollten, entschlossen wir uns dann doch auf volles Risiko zu gehen und traten die Reise dorthin an. Gut ausgeschlafen waren wir trotzdem erst gegen Mittag da, wollten wir doch auch noch einige Zeit in die Dunkelheit hineinfischen zumal für den Abend abflauender Wind vorhergesagt war. Eine gute Entscheidung, wie sich später herausstellen sollte.|supergri
Der Nachmittag verlief zumindest fangtechnisch sehr ruhig, bis auf einen spitzen Zanderfehlbiss auf Sandra-Twister passierte rein garnichts. Ein kontrolliertes Angeln war bei unangenehmen Windböen allerdings auch sehr schwierig. Es sah schon so aus als sollte der lange Weg umsonst gewesen sein, aber wir bearbeiteten die Stelle, wo der Fehlbiss kam, nochmals als es dunkel war und der Wind auch langsam nachließ. Bei dem trüben Wasser versprachen wir uns zwar eigentlich nix mehr, aber wenn man schonmal da ist...|rolleyes Unser Pessimismus war völlig unbegründet, denn als die Dunkelheit bereits fast völlig hereingebrochen war, endlich Fischkontakt. Aber kein Zander sondern ein etwa 50 cm langer Hecht hatte sich meinen Kopyto-Shad kurz vorm Ufer geschnappt. 




Aber es gab nun Hoffnung und kaum hatte ich den Hecht zurückgesetzt, bekam Henni an der Strömungskante den nächsten Biss, der leider nicht hing. Die Stelle war wie ausgewechselt, denn fünf Minuten später war meine neue Shimano Speedmaster krumm und Kopfstöße am anderen Ende deuteten auf einen Zander hin. Und ich konnte den schönen 67er dann auch landen. Gebissen hatte er auf Kopyto.




Es folgte schon beim übernächsten Wurf ein etwa 30er Schniepelzander bei mir, dem das Foto erspart blieb. Jetzt begann es zumindest mir langsam Spass zu machen...
Henni hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch keinen Biss verwerten können und nachdem eine halbe Stunde lang nichts passiert war, fluchte er auch noch "Häääänggggeeeeeeer!!!!" ... "Nee, das ist ein Zander!!!!" Mein Kumpel fischt ja nun auch eine Shimano Speedmaster und die war ziemlich krumm, eine richtige Granate deutete sich da an. Ich hatte die Ehre den Prachtfisch per Hand zu landen. |evil: Nee, im Ernst, ich freute mich mit für Henni, denn eine 86er Zanderdame ist wirklich was ganz besonders. #6 Einem 8cm-Kopyto konnte der Brocken nicht widerstehen.




Danach schien Ruhe einzukehren und allmählich war es auch Zeit an die Heimreise zu denken. Aber kurz vor Schluss rappelte es dann doch nochmal an meiner Rute und ein dicker 65er hatte sich einen Miss-Shad geschnappt.




Dann war wirklich Schluss und wir fuhren wieder gen Heimat.
Ein erstklassiger Elbtripp für uns beide, der auf jeden Fall wiederholt wird, bevor die Zander ab April ihrer biologischen Aufgabe nachkommen können (auch alle, die wir heute gefangen haben ). Hennis toller Fisch lässt unser Ergebnis natürlich ganz besonders "glänzen", zumal wir diesen Gewässerabschnitt heute zum ersten Mal beangelt haben.


----------



## Ocrem (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch hier nochmal mein Glückwunsch an euch Beide. Schön das der Spot heute so "bissig" war!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen! Waren gestern am Rhein unterwegs! Fangen konnte ich ein Rapfen 70+ und mein Bruder(ZanderKalle) ein Feldhasen der im Rhein schwamm!!! Fotos im NRW-Spinnfischer!!!


----------



## skatefreak (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wow tolle fische


----------



## Sandro25 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit und Henni:

auch von mir ein fettes Petri, da hat es sich ja trotz dem schlechten Wetter wirklich gelohnt und Eure neuen Ruten habt ihr auch gleich eingeweiht#6
@Henni, siehste, wer tapfer kämpft bekommt irgend wann die Belohnung#6

Da ärgere ich mich jetzt um so mehr das ich keine Marke mehr bekommen hab:c 
MFG


----------



## spinner14 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit,hat sich ja mal wieder gelohnt raus zugehn!#6


----------



## Dart (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Veit
Wie immer ein klasse Bericht mit schönen Bildern, da macht das Lesen Spass#6
Digges Petrie an Henni zu dem feinen 86er:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ricked0089 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey angler, ich möchte mir die Jerkrute: *Jerkbait Trigger Natural Power* von Balzer kaufen! Kennt jemand diese Jerkrute oder weiß jemand ob es Sinn macht diese zu kaufen??! Ich bräuchte ein paar Ratschläge, ob es sich lohnt diese zu kaufen! Ich danke euch!
Petri!!!!


----------



## Hechtchris (4. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



ricked0089 schrieb:


> Hey angler, ich möchte mir die Jerkrute: *Jerkbait Trigger Natural Power* von Balzer kaufen! Kennt jemand diese Jerkrute oder weiß jemand ob es Sinn macht diese zu kaufen??! Ich bräuchte ein paar Ratschläge, ob es sich lohnt diese zu kaufen! Ich danke euch!
> Petri!!!!



Ahja und für was haben wir einen Bereich ganz eigens fürs Jerken ? #h


----------



## zander55 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an Veit und Henni, sehr schöne Fische und tolle Fotos.


 Konnte am Wochenende 8 Zander verhaften, darunter zwei schöne von 67 und 64 cm. Leider ist das Wasser sehr stark gestiegen, so das man im Moment nicht richtig angeln kann, hoffe das der Pegel schnell wieder fällt, damit wir noch ein paar mal rauskönnen bevor die Schonzeit beginnt.


----------



## paul188 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch noch mal ein Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!

Da der Pegel wieder etwas gefallen ist, war ich heute morgen für 3 Stündchen am Rhein gewesen. Ergebniss: schönes Wetter und 3 Zander bis 68cm.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo,
wie macht ihr immer euren hintergrund in den bildern unkenntlich? gibt es da spezielle programme?


----------



## köfi01 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und warum fange ich keinen einzigen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.

Vieleich kaufe ich mir besser eine Flinte und schieße Wildschweine


----------



## Hechtchris (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Und warum fange ich keinen einzigen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
> 
> Vieleich kaufe ich mir besser eine Flinte und schieße Wildschweine



Dafür gibts eigentlich nur 3 Logische erklärungen !

1. Es gibt in deinem Gewässer keine Raubfische
2. Du besitzt viel zu wenig Ausdauer und denkst du fängst in 5 Minuten einen Raubfisch
3. Du gehst es einfach an den ganz falschen stellen / tiefen an !

kannst ja mal nachdenken irgendwo muss es dann wohl liegen !

ps ist nur konstruktiv gedacht nicht destruktiv !


----------



## paul188 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nach dem Erfolg von gestern , bin ich heute früh noch mal am Wasser gewesen.Der zweite Wurf brachte auch gleich einen 52cm Zander. Keine 20 min. später wieder Biss und diesesmal konnte ich dann einen sehr schönen und fetten Zander landen:k. Danach fing ich noch einen ca.35er Zanderchen und bekam noch einen Fehlbiss und das wars. Die 2.5 Stunden heute , haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## minden (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den ganzen Raubfischfängern,...wirklich feine Fische und Strecken dabei#6



> hallo,
> wie macht ihr immer euren hintergrund in den bildern unkenntlich? gibt es da spezielle programme?


 
Schau mal hier...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114201&highlight=hintergrundretusche


----------



## zander55 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Paul: Richtig schöne Zander hast du da gefangen, dickes Petri!

Wir waren gestern das Erste mal an der Maas unterwegs, hatten nach ein bisschen Sucherei nen paar gute Stellen gefunden. Allerdings hatten wir etwas Pech und Kassierten 5 Fehlbisse, und konnten an diesem Tag leider keinen Zander landen. Dafür gab’s als Entschädigung einen richtig fetten Hecht von 91 cm als Beifang.


----------



## Veit (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gemeinsam mit meinen Angelkumpels Henni und Sandro war ich heute nochmal an der Brandenburgischen Elbe, aber es lief leider bei weitem nicht so gut wie am letzten Wochenende. An der ersten Stelle, die wir ansteuerten, war bereits ein relativ bekannter, eher kleinwüchsiger Handlanger von Zanderguru Jörg S. und zog dort gemeinsam mit zwei Kollegen nach eigenen Angaben schon mehrere Stunden ohne Fangerfolg den berühmten "Kauli" durchs Wasser. Dennoch hat uns das Kerlchen belehrt, dass dieser Köder in jedem Gewässer fängt und die komischen Wackeldinger (Kopytos) mit denen wir gefischt haben, die Zander in vielen Fällen nur noch abschrecken.|bigeyes Wir hatten dann auch die große Ehre die einzigartige und streng limitierte "Faulenzer-Rute" Probe fischen zu müssen.|uhoh: Ganz schön klobig das Teil, fand ich.:g Hmm, also Dauerwerbesendungen sind wirklich manchmal interessanter, als das was wir da zu hören bekamen. |evil: Wir können es uns noch immer nicht erklären, dass Henni auf so einen Kopyto-Wackelding dann auch gleich einen Zanderfehlbiss hatte und ich immerhin eine Brasse auf selbigen Köder gefangen habe, die diesen voll genommen hatte, während die Kaulis in dieser Zeit nix brachten. 




Danach ging aber zugebenermaßen leider lange Zeit auch an anderen Stellen in der Umgebung nichts mehr und unsere Hoffnungen, dass es nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit wie am Vorwochenende wieder richtig knallt, wurden diesmal leider nicht so recht erfüllt. Immerhin hat sich nach Stunden ohne Fischkontakt dann gegen Abend doch noch ein ca. 60er Hecht erbarmt bei mir auf Wackel-Kopyto zu beißen.
Hab nur ein ganz schnelles Bild gemacht um den Fisch sofort releasen zu können, da Esox in Brandenburg derzeit geschont ist.


----------



## Dennert (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> war bereits *ein relativ bekannter, eher kleinwüchsiger Handlanger* von Zanderguru Jörg S. und zog dort gemeinsam mit zwei Kollegen nach eigenen Angaben schon mehrere Stunden ohne Fangerfolg den berühmten "Kauli" durchs Wasser


 












ich schmeiß mich weg - na wenigstens hat dir mal einer erklärt, wie man Fische fängt


Petri noch an ALLE zu den schönen Fischen hier in letzter Zeit #h


----------



## minden (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zander55
Petri,..geiles Foto#6#6

@veit
Ja..nächstes mal hörste auf den "Wegweiser", dann brauchste immerhin keine Brasse abködern


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr damit vielleicht mal aufhören?
> Das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads...


 
Ich wollte auch schon was schreiben, hab mich bis jetzt aber zusammenreissen können.
Der Tröt hier heisst: *Aktuelle Raubfischfänge*.
..und nicht ...*wurde der Fisch auch zurückgesetzt*..#q

Sorry, aber mir gehen diese Kommentare mächtig auf die Nü...

(musste mal raus....)


----------



## Cobra HH (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch von mir ein dickes petri an alle fänger
währe froh wenn ich nur einmal einen davon fangen würde


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zum austoben ist soweit ich weiss auch dieser tröt gedacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117422&page=28


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch schon was schreiben, hab mich bis jetzt aber zusammenreissen können.
> Der Tröt hier heisst: *Aktuelle Raubfischfänge*.
> ..und nicht ...*wurde der Fisch auch zurückgesetzt*..#q
> 
> ...





Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Zum austoben ist soweit ich weiss auch dieser tröt gedacht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117422&page=28



Danke Tommi! #6

Und ganau da ist der OT-Mist auch gelandet.
-----------------------------------------------------
@ Veit Petri Heil! Ein hoher Rücken kann auch entzücken


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gut, wart Ihr mal schneller als ich..

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Peter K. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin, heute kam ein 62er bei stürmigen Wind..

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/6538/aslv8pz4.jpg


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja dann Petri! werd es wohl Freitag mal im Du-Hafen probieren!#6


----------



## minden (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Peter,..schöner Rheinzander,..und bei dem Wind is auch nicht immer leicht das Tock zu erspüren...#6


----------



## Gufiwerfer (13. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, wart Ihr mal schneller als ich..
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:




Nur komisch das so ein Beitrag nicht in den OT Thread verschoben wird|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Matthias_05 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6petri, kanns auch kaum noch abwarten bis zum 1.mai, dann darf ich auch wieder spinnfischen gehen


----------



## Veit (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Angelkumpel Sandro und ich waren haben heute den freien Tag zur erneuten Schonzeitflucht genutzt. |supergri
Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Revier sind wir auch fündig geworden, doch mit einem solchen Erfolg, wie wir ihn genießen durften, hatten wir ehrlichgesagt zuvor nicht gerechnet. |bigeyes
Ich will nicht allzu viele Worte verlieren. - Trotz vier ausgeschlitzten Fischen und einiger Fehlbisse, gelang es uns heute stolze *15 Zander* zu landen. Die am Tage gefangenen Fische gingen alle auf Fin-S-Shad. Gegen Abend wechselten wir, nach zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits 12 gefangenen Stachelrittern, nochmal das Gewässer und das brachte dann 3 weitere Zander kurzhintereinander in der Dunkelheit für mich -darunter auch der mit 66 cm größte des Tages-, von denen zwei auf Kopyto-Shad und einer sogar auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler gebissen haben. Da es dann kräftig zu regnen begann, traten wir zufrieden den Heimweg an.
Mit 11 : 4 für mich war das Fangergebnis zum Ende des Angeltages zwar etwas unausgeglichen, aber beim nächsten Mal ist es vielleicht wieder umgekehrt.#c
Aus gegebenem Grund nur ein Bild des 66ers.


----------



## Shez (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wieder mal ein dickes PETRI an euch beide. !!!!!!!!!! Ihr scheint ja genau so verrückt zu sein wie ich. Bei dem Wetter wars wirklich arg heute.

p.s wüll auch Schonzeitflucht


----------



## Dennert (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil :m


----------



## Ocrem (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hatte euch Beiden ja schon am Telefon ein dickes Petri ausgesprochen, aber wirklich erste Sahne!


----------



## Sandro25 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War ein absolut geiler Angeltag!

@Veit, noch mal Glückwunsch du deinem persöhnlichen Rekord der Stückzahl! Beim nächsten mal halt doch mit Zusatzdrilling, dann wären die Ausschlitzer bestimmt hängen geblieben bei mir.

MFG


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

HolyMoly! Fettes PetriHeil Euch beiden!


----------



## minden (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Großen Perti....da habt ihr ja nen echt feines Gewässer gefunden,...aktive Bagerseen können auch hierzulande die eine oder andere Überraschung beherbergen....#h


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

der Zander auf dem 6. Bild hat aber ganz schön große augen !!!???
Ist das normal ??
Ansonsten einganz dickes Petri zu euren schönen Fängen

mfg 
kleiner-zander


----------



## zanderzone (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> der Zander auf dem 6. Bild hat aber ganz schön große augen !!!???
> Ist das normal ??
> Ansonsten einganz dickes Petri zu euren schönen Fängen
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ist normal, wenn er aus tiefen Regionen kommt! Kannst nichts gegen machen ausser nicht so tief angeln!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

....dickes Petri Euch beiden zu dem tollen Fangtag...
...der Zander auf dem 6.sten Bild ist zu schnell aus großer Tiefe nach oben gekommen...


----------



## Promachos (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit & Sandro

Dickes Petri euch beiden! Ich würde auch gerne "flüchten", aber das wird dann eine halbe Weltreise. Aber der 16. Mai kommt irgendwann...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri. Super Strecke.......#6


----------



## chrischi711 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

... da wird man ja richtig neidisch!!! Das was einige in einem Jahr fangen, fangt Ihr an einem Tag  :m


----------



## boot (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri. Geile Fische . lg


----------



## mortal (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit. Ihr habt wirklich einen schönen Tag und eine schöne Stelle erwischt. Petri Heil auch von mir. Toller Fang.


----------



## minden (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Entlich war es auch für mich wieder soweit und es ging zum vertikalen...

Leider verlief der Tag nicht wirklich fischreich, dennoch hat es wieder riesen Spaß gemacht, gute Stimmung, schicke Boote und geiles Wetter,....was will man mehr,...und immerhin konnte ich 2 schöne Barsche zum Fototermin überreden...












Und nun,...flieg Barsch, flieeeeeeeg


----------



## Ocrem (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schön mal wieder ein paar Fotos von dir zu sehn Minden! Petri


----------



## Sandro25 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ Minden, schöne Barsche, bist wohl auch so ein Barschfetischist wie Ocrem?:m

MFG


----------



## Marco O. (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Minden!

Mal wieder feine Barsche und super Bilder #6


----------



## Veit (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr schön gezeichnete Bassis! Petri dazu!:m Da kribbelts mir auch gleich wieder in den Fingern...|rolleyes


----------



## Promachos (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sauber, Minden!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Minden
In welchem gewässer haste geangelt ???
Frage nur weil ich ja "fast" in minden wohne und das gewässer vllt. kenne.
Würde mich mal interessieren ^^

Petri zu den schönen Barschen


----------



## minden (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@kleiner Zander...ne das Gewässer ist weit weit weg von Minden,...sprich 340km one-way #h


----------



## paul188 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri minden , schöne Barsche!!
Die ersten 2 Bilder sind doch eigentlich vie zu "normal" für dich , aber das letzte Bild ist ja dann mal wieder minden-style!#6

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Helgelandfischer (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit und Sandro
Alle Achtung tolle Zander Strecke! Bei diesem sch*** Wetter, das ist schon „hardcore“ fisching! Respekt!
Freu mich auf den nächsten Fangbericht.
Gruß von der Aller 
Kay


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zur schönen Strecke

Nur beim Köder hast du gelogen Ich sehe keinen Fin-S-Shad nur den Fin-S-Fish

mfg Flo


----------



## Spezi22 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Seit dem 16.3.2008 ist bei uns die Seeforelle wieder offen.Und schon hat es wieder richtig gerappelt.


*Biggeseerekord*​ 
Seeforelle​ 
90cm bei 20 Pfund, 100 Gramm​ 
Bilder gibt es hier​ 
http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/html/jan__-_juni_2008.html​ 
Auf der Seite bis ganz nach unten scrollen​ 

An dem Selben Tag sind noch zwei weiter Seeforellen gefangen worden.​ 
*Forelle von 17,2 Pfund (88cm) *​ 
*und*​ 
*eine weitere Forelle von 10,8 Pfund und 78cm.*​ 
Bilder gibt es hier​ 
http://www.angelsport-meser.de/2008%20F%E4nge.htm​ 

Petri​


----------



## Adlerfan (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sehr schöner fisch!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow geiler Fisch! Hast Du den gefangen?


----------



## flori66 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Toller Fisch.
Die Fotos würden aber noch besser aussehen, wenn er den Fisch nicht so extrem vorgehalten hätte.


----------



## The Driver (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wahnsinn!!! Erst der Ü-40 Hecht im Herbst und jetzt so nen klopper!!! der biggesee hats in sich!!!


----------



## porscher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

klasse die seeforelle. in richtiger silberbarren. die hat schon fast lachs-ausmaße!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ein genialer Fisch...
...was für brachiale Ausmaße...


----------



## Spezi22 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wow geiler Fisch! Hast Du den gefangen?


 
Nein Leider nicht, wollte euch aber mal die Meldung mitteilen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ist eigentlich auch Latte... 
Ist trotzdem ein geiler Fisch!


----------



## Taxidermist (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zu dem super Fang!
Der wird nur schwer zu toppen sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## Nelson (19. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ist der Biggesee ein "wildes" Gewässer oder wird dort besetzt? Wenn ich mir so z.B. den Regenbogner anschaue, dann hat das so Forellenpuff-Beigeschmack.

Ich frag nur...


----------



## Living Dead (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was die da an Forellen raus ziehen ist ja nicht mehr schön. Ostsee kann da momentan nicht mithalten ; )


----------



## The Driver (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wahnsinn, was für forellenstrecken! nach zuchtfischen sehen die alle nicht aus.
so wars am Edersee, eher gesagt am Nachstaubecken in Affoldern vor vielen jahren auch mal, dann kam der Kormoran.....


----------



## Spezi22 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Nelson schrieb:


> Ist der Biggesee ein "wildes" Gewässer oder wird dort besetzt? Wenn ich mir so z.B. den Regenbogner anschaue, dann hat das so Forellenpuff-Beigeschmack.
> 
> Ich frag nur...


 
Hier infos zu Bigge http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/html/biggesee.html

Ja es wird besetzt. Auch wenn die Zahlen erst riesig aussehen, es kommt nur ein kleiner teil der Brut durch. Ausserdem wird von den Meinsten Anglern das C&R ausgeübt. http://www.angelsport-meser.de/Besatzzahlen 2008.htm



So jetzt wieder ON Topic.

Petri


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Spezi22: Von den meisten Angler wird C&R ausgeübt??? Nun, auf der Reuber-Homepage sieht man ja den Beweis. Selbst Angler, die ständig große Fische fangen, knüppeln ab, was das Zeug hält. Hauptsache der wird im Laden bestätigt oder wird im heimischen Garten präsentiert! Aber scheinbar sorgen die gewaltigen Besatzmaßnahmen für einen konstanten Bestand! 

Gruß Ingo

P.S.: Ich weiß, alles O.T.!


----------



## Spezi22 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ Spezi22: Von den meisten Angler wird C&R ausgeübt??? Nun, auf der Reuber-Homepage sieht man ja den Beweis. Selbst Angler, die ständig große Fische fangen, knüppeln ab, was das Zeug hält. Hauptsache der wird im Laden bestätigt oder wird im heimischen Garten präsentiert! *Aber scheinbar sorgen die gewaltigen Besatzmaßnahmen für einen konstanten Bestand!*
> 
> Gruß Ingo
> 
> P.S.: Ich weiß, alles O.T.!


 
Auch wenn dieses Jahr 450.000 Hechtbrut eingesetzt worden ist, muss man mal Realist sein und sich Fragen wieviel Prozent der 450.000 das Reife alter Ü 100cm oder sogar nur Ü60cm erreichen??!!

Nur soweit von mir. @ Ingo hab die diesbezüglich eine PN geschickt.

Und jetzt wieder *ON TOPIC* 

Petri


----------



## fantazia (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ Spezi22: Von den meisten Angler wird C&R ausgeübt??? Nun, auf der Reuber-Homepage sieht man ja den Beweis. Selbst Angler, die ständig große Fische fangen, knüppeln ab, was das Zeug hält. Hauptsache der wird im Laden bestätigt oder wird im heimischen Garten präsentiert! Aber scheinbar sorgen die gewaltigen Besatzmaßnahmen für einen konstanten Bestand!
> 
> Gruß Ingo
> 
> P.S.: Ich weiß, alles O.T.!


Von c&r sieht man auf der Homepage echt nicht viel.


----------



## Nelson (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo ! #:


----------



## Veit (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute war für Angelkumpel Sandro und mich wieder eine Schonzeitflucht angesagt und trotz kühlem Spätwinterwetter waren die Zander in bester Beißlaune.  Vorallem für meinen Kollegen lief es heute sehr gut, denn nachdem ich zwischenzeitlich in unserem kleinen Zanderduell schon mit 7:4 geführt hatte, gelang es ihm, mich letztendlich mit 10:8 zu bezwingen. Es gab noch einige Fehlbisse und mir sind leider auch zwei Fische ausgeschlitzt. 
Insgesamt also sage und schreibe *18 Zander*. - Für ein deutsches Gewässer schon ein respektabeles Ergebnis, wie wir finden. :m Leider waren keine Riesen dabei, die Größenspanne reichte von ca. 45 bis gut 60 cm. Alle Bisse kamen auf Fin-S-Fish.

Und hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Sandro25 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wie immer ein schöner Bericht von dir Veit#6


----------



## bassking (20. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin.

Vorsicht, Ingo- sonst wirst Du gerne mal vom "ab-off -topic-Staatsanwalt" gelöscht oder verschoben.

Soll schon vorgekommen sein.

Gruß, Bassking


----------



## Peter K. (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Man beachte die gelben Gummistiefel :-D


----------



## minden (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mal wieder ne feine Strecke,...|bigeyes#6

Da habt ihr was schönes Neues aufgetan,...auf das es so schön bleibt


----------



## ice33 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo leute,

hab schon viel über den biggesee gehört, so das ich anfang mai mal dort hin fahren will. wer kann mir tipps geben wo man gut fische fangen kann und wie sind die preise als gastangler so|kopfkrat.

wäre nett wenn ich ein paar infos bekommen würde.

gruss ice


----------



## zander55 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an Sandro und Veit, das mal ne super Zander Strecke...#6


----------



## Waagemann (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo hier auch nochmal ein fettes Petri an die Fänger!

Ja ich war heute nochmal Drop-Shotten mit Tauwurm und konnte endlich meine ersten Fische damit fangen!

http://img113.*ih.us/img113/1135/barschpn5.jpg

...den Anfang machte dieser schöne 36er Barsch!

Danach wollte ich die Stelle wechseln und als ich mein Fahrradschloss aufschließen wollte brach glücklicherweise der Schlüssel ab:c!Wohl bemerkt das ich das Schloss um ein ca. 1,5cm starkes Draht wickelte das es nicht so schnell geklaut werden konnte:m!Naja ab zum Kumpel ,der wohnte nicht weit weg schnell einen Seitenschneider geholt,1 Stunde später war ich fertig und das Schloss war durch!Darauf machte ich noch ein paar Würfe an einer anderen Stelle und da konnte ich noch einen 20er Hecht fangen, der aber schnell wieder zurück ins Wasser kam!Danach kamen noch einzwei Fehlbisse und ich fuhr nach Hause!

Fazit:nehmt wohl immer 2 Schlüssel für Euer Fahrradschloss mit:g und Drop-Shotten macht derbe Spaß und ist erfolgreich#6!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Henryhst (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

na ein dickes petri besonders zu den kapietalen hecht.............. 
wie schwer war er den 20Pfund will ein bild#6


----------



## Ocrem (21. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch auch an Waagemann, ein 36er Barsch ist schon nen gutes Kaliber!

Btw. ist das nur bei mir so das ich das Bild von Waagemann nicht sehn kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guckt mal auf die Startseite: 2,08 m - Waller aus dem Neckar..


----------



## TJ. (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner waller wo war das?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Warte ich auch noch auf nähere Angaben wie Fangort und Name, Fänger ist angeschrieben.


----------



## jaeger (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dicker Brummer sag ich da nur... Petri zum überdimensionierten Beifang!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Am Karfreitag hatten wir Karten für ein Forellenangeln geholt, bei dem mit einem Besatz von 250kg Forellen in einem etwa 5ha großen See ein bisschen was möglich sein sollte...

Morgens aus dem Haus, und siehe da: Es regnet! ;+

Na gut, nicht weiter schlimm. Das Gerödel ins Auto verladen und los, zusammen mit meinem Kumpel René waren wir dann so gegen 7.00 am See, um uns für das ab 8.00 beginnende Angeln einen schönen Platz zu sichern. auf einem Ufer stand genau der Wind und mittendrin ein Doppelplatz, der sollte es sein! :m

Beim vorbereiten der Montagen viel mir dann auf das ich nur 2 Rollen dabei hatte, die Tasche mit den anderen Rollen, die ich extra am Donnerstag noch mal ordentlich sauber gemacht habe liegt noch zu Hause... #q


Na ja, 2 Rollen sind ja auch genug, eine Rute mit Sbiro vorbereitet, die andere mit kleinem Spinner.

Als um 8.00 das Angeln beginnt sind die meisten der etwa 30 Angler noch zuversichtlich, obwohl das Wetter inzwischen in Schnee->Regen-Gemisch übergegangen ist.|kopfkrat Na ja, machen wir halt das beste draus! :m

Um die Sache abzukürzen: Keine Forellen! #c Am Ende des Tages hatten wohl insgesamt 3 Forellen das Wasser verlassen... #c

Das Wasser vor uns fiel steil ab, und im Laufe des Tages haben wir dann alles mögliche versucht, um doch noch Forellen zu fangen. Dabei haben wir es dann auch mit kleinen Wobblern und Gummifischen versucht, und damit konnte ich dann 5 Hechte fangen, während René 3 Hechte hatte, und dafür noch einen Marmorkarpfen von 1,00 Metern landen konnte. Nur die eigentlich beabsichtigten Forellen liessen sich nicht überzeugen. |kopfkrat Die Hechte kamen in der Schonzeit natürlich zurück, auch wenn das ein Kollege osteuropäischer Nationalität garnicht verstehen konnte... #q

Zum Abschluss des Tages konnte ich dann noch einen kuriosen Fang verbuchen:

Der Gufi hat sich an einer Schnur verfangen, soweit ja nix besonders. An der einen Seite habe ich dann einen Blinker rausgeholt, auch nix dolles. Aber auf der anderen Seite war eine Rolle! |kopfkrat Keine Rute dazwischen! Sah fast so aus als hätte jemand den Blinker (per Hand?) rausgeworfen und dann mit der Rolle eingeleiert, ohne Rute?|kopfkrat

Als es dann zu hageln anfing haben wir eingepackt und dann gegen 14.30 als letzte den See verlasse, schade für den gastgebenden Verein, mit dem Wetter konnte ja keiner rechnen...

Wir hatten dennoch einen interessanten Tag, aber diesmal haben die Forellen gewonnen!


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ schleien stefan:

Petri, auch zur neuen rolle 

aber dein "graskarpfen" sieht mir eher nach der spezies Silber- oder marmorkarpfen aus...

trotzdem ein bestimmt netter drill !!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hast natürlich Recht, ist ein Marmor... #q#q#q Zu wenig Schlaf heute Nach... :m


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hast natürlich Recht, ist ein Marmor... #q#q#q Zu wenig Schlaf heute Nach... :m


 
macht doch nix...
ich kenn das mit dem schlafentzug


----------



## carphunter85 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen, 
endlich gibts auch von unserer Front mal wieder was gescheites zu vermelden.

Dominik und ich waren heute bei Roermond an den Maasplassen unterwegs. Zielfisch Nummer Eins war der Zander, aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt... 
Bereits nach wenigen Würfen konnte Dominik heut morgen einen kleinen Hecht zum Landgang überreden. Dieser wurde allerdings ohne Foto möglichst zügig wieder released. Danach passierte eine ganze Zeit lang gar nichts, mal von einem Fehlbiss bei mir abgesehen.

Nach einigen Stunden erfolglosen angels probierten wir dann eine neue Stelle. Bereits nach wenigen Würfen konnte Dominik dann einen wirklich schön gezeichneten Zander von gut 67cm landen. 
Etwa eine halbe Stunde später rappelte es dann bei mir, und ein 43er Barsch kam zum Vorschein.
Nachdem dieser dann (wie der Zander natürlich auch) wieder schwimmen durfte knallte es dann wieder bei mir, und diesmal richtig!
Nach echt gutem, aber kurzem Drill (habe heut meine Vertikalrute gefischt...) konnte ich eine 93cm lange Hechtdame landen, kurz ein Foto, und back she goes...

Haben dann noch ca. ne Stunde gefischt, aber bis auf zwei Fehlbisse und einen Aussteiger bei Dominik passierte dann auch nichts mehr, und wir sind wieder nach Hause.
Köder waren 12er Kopytos und 12er SeaShads in grün bzw. schwarz/weiß.

Alles in allem ein doch recht gelungener Tag.


----------



## alizander1 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!! Toller Fang#6


----------



## zander55 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War auf jedem fall nen schöner Tag, mit tollen fischen, und dafür das Roermond sonst gar nicht unsere Gegend ist kann man mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## minden (23. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne Fische, petri,.....vor allem der Barsch,...sauber gezeichnet


----------



## *Homer* (23. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri erst mal, aber die fotos sind ja tol...#v..der hintergrund so verschwommen und die fische so klaa...jede schuppe zu erkennen...toll


----------



## Dennert (23. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Manche Signaturen sollten verboten werden!

Petri den Fängern!


----------



## paul188 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Dominik und Carphunter85... sehr schöne Fische!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Veit (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mit einigen Angelfreunden habe ich heute ein kleines Schonzeitfluchttreffen gemacht. Zielfisch war der Zander.:vik:
Bei meist sonnigem Wetter haben die Stachelritter vergleichsweise schlecht gebissen, so dass wir "nur" 17 Stück landen konnte. Gebissen haben die Stachler hauptsächlich auf Fin-S-Fish. Die Bisse kamen mitunter recht spitz, so dass es trotz Verwendung von Zusatzdrillingen relativ viele Fehlbisse und auch einige Ausschlitzer gab. Ich hatte vermutlich auch einen Hechtkontakt, verlor den Fisch aber leider durch Vorfachbruch. 
Dennoch alles in allem ein gelungenes Angelevent, was wir sicher dieses Jahr nochmal wiederholen werden. #6
Und hier noch einige Bilder:


----------



## Sandro25 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs, freu ich mich für Euch! Ja ich weiß, ich hab halt gefehlt:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke an TJ, der mir per PN folgendes aus der Presse zukommen lies - mehr Infos zum 2m - Waller auf der Startseite:
http://www.stimme.de/nachrichten/kraichgau/art1943,1201479


----------



## Ranger (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit & Co Petri Heil!


----------



## JerkerHH (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin Moin, 

Euch allen ein großes Petri....

MfG 
JerkerHH


----------



## Gunni77 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wenn ihr wüßtet, wie ich gerade gelacht habe :q

Nachtrag: Fangbild vergessen... zuletzt gefangen bei mir im Gartenteich...


----------



## minden (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...sehr schöner G. - Teich Barsch Hr. Gunni!#6


----------



## Gunni77 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## norwegenkiller (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

HIer zwei zander von mir die dieses jahr beim barschangeln draufgingen  Beide schwimmen sie wieder #6


----------



## carassius (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle!

@norwegenkiller

Was ist das für ein Gewässer dort bei dir auf dem Bild?
Sieht ja echt enspannt dort aus.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Waller, 2,34 in der Karwoche am Regen ( dort wo sicher kein Warmwassereinlauf und Gott-sei-Dank kein AKW ist.
Siehe auch Fred "Gewässer um Regensburg und Umgebung"


----------



## norwegenkiller (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Beide zander in der alster gefangen, der linke am abend im kanal und der andere in der ausenalster, dort war ich mit der wathose drinne :q

Mfg Torben


----------



## Schurli (25. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

maaahn ihr fängt da immer die brummer...

arg =)


----------



## Veit (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Angelfreund Henni (Fehlbiss) und ich haben bei unserer heutigen Schonzeitflucht einen herrlichen Frühlingstag erlebt. :m
Den Zandern, auf die wir es abgesehen hatten, sagte das fast durchweg sonnige Wetter zwar nicht allzu sehr zu, denn sie bissen nur mittelmäßig gut, letztendlich konnte wir aber immerhin doch 9 Stachelritter landen. Gebissen haben sie fast alle auf Fin-S-Fish. Henni hatte leider ziemliches Pech, denn er konnte nur 2 Zander landen, von denen einer vor dem Fototermin auch noch aus der Hand zurück ins Wasser sprang. Drei Fische verlor er durch Ausschlitzen und einen gar durch Abriss des Stringervorfachs (welches im Übrigen aus Stahl war), außerdem hatte er noch mehrere Fehlbisse. Ich konnte 7 Zander landen, zwei weitere sind aber auch bei mir ausgeschlitzt. Es wäre also durchaus noch mehr heute möglich gewesen. Dennoch fuhren wir mit dem ersten Sonnenbrand des Jahres recht zufrieden wieder nach Hause.


----------



## mortal (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit und Fehlbiss. Petri Heil zu den Fischen. Sehen einfach toll aus. @Veit-->Wie schwer ist dein Jigkopf für den Fin-S-Fish ?


----------



## Veit (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ mortal: Hängt natürlich allgemein von Gewässer/Stelle/Strömung/Wind ab, aber heute haben wir 14 bis 20 g gefischt. Interessant war, dass es anfangs auf eher überbleite Köder auffällig mehr Bisse gab, dies kehrte sich aber im Tagesverlauf komplett um, so dass vorallem am Nachmittag bei gleicher Köderfarbe, der Gummi mit leichterem Kopf besser lief, obwohl die Zander während der gesamten Angelzeit etwa in der gleichen Tiefe gebissen haben.


----------



## mortal (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Tiffy (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin Veit,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Fischen #h. 

Was benutzt Du denn für eine Kamera b.z.w. was für ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm?? Sind ja gestochen scharf die Bilder..


----------



## dancing fish (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guten Abend.

Neben Angeln habe ich auch noch Fotografie als Hobby.
Was dazu führt das ich mal etwas Kritik an diesen, zum Zwecke der Unkenntlichmachung des Fangplatzes, verunstalteten Bildern machen muss. Leute, das muss doch nicht sein. Ausgehend davon, das mindestens 98% der User hier anhand eines Fotos den Fangplatz eh nie finden würden, verstehe ich nicht wieso man ein Bild so verunstalten muss. 
Wenn euer Angelplatz schon so mega top secret ist, dann wählt doch einfach den Bildausschnitt etwas mehr mit Bedacht und schon erkennt niemand mehr etwas auf euren Bildern.
Wenn es sich dann überhaupt nicht vermeiden lässt den Hintergrund unscharf zu halten, dann gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten dieses richtig zu machen. Die erste wäre die entsprechende Fotoausrüstung. Lange Brennweite bei möglichst weit geöffneter Blende wäre hier der beste Weg.
Die zweite und für viele auch günstigere Variante wäre die, den nachstehenden Link mal aufmerksam zu lesen.

http://www.qxm.de/photoshop/20050322-100454

Schlussendlich bevorzuge ich die Variante ohne Geheimniskrämerei. 

mfG
Martin


----------



## Sandro25 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ Veit und Henni!

MFG


----------



## Der-Hechter (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



dancing fish schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Neben Angeln habe ich auch noch Fotografie als Hobby.
> Was dazu führt das ich mal etwas Kritik an diesen, zum Zwecke der Unkenntlichmachung des Fangplatzes, verunstalteten Bildern machen muss. Leute, das muss doch nicht sein. Ausgehend davon, das mindestens 98% der User hier anhand eines Fotos den Fangplatz eh nie finden würden, verstehe ich nicht wieso man ein Bild so verunstalten muss.
> ...



Moin!
Es ist nun mal so das zB Veit keine Zeit hat, den Bildausschnitt mit Bedacht zu wählen. 
Die Wenigsten hier haben Lust oder die Möglichkeit ne Fotoausrüstung mit ans Wasser zu schleppen, und mit den meisten Kompakten, funktioniert das mit der Tiefenunschärfe ja eben nicht wirklich... 
Ich persönlich würde es auch anders machen, da ich eben Lust hab die Ausrüstung mitzunehmen und weil ich mir mit dem Knipsen zeit lasse.
Aber Veit trotzdem dickes Petri für deine wie immer grandiosen Fänge!
#h


----------



## Grundangler85 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und Henni.

Ich kanns verstehn das er die Stellen unkenntlich macht. 2 oder 3 Angler reichen schon die die Stelle dann kennen und dann wars das mit guten Zanderfängen @dancing fish


----------



## Veit (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ dancing fish: Kein Witz, aber ich würde bei ein paar bestimmten Angelstellen schon erkennen, wo es ist, wenn der Fisch nur auf dem Boden liegt und vielleicht mit danebenliegender Rute oder so fotografiert wurde. 
Ich habe auch keine Lust die Bilder zu verunstalten, aber ich habe einfach keinen Bock, dass sich irgendwelche Nachahmer oder Kochtopfangler an den Fischbeständen bereichern, die wir uns mit viel Mühe, Materialverlusten und Fahrtkosten erarbeitet haben. Glaub mir, ich habe genug negative Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht gemacht.... 
Es ist auch nicht immer möglich, sich die Zeit zu nehmen um "das perfekte Foto" zu machen, da wir die meisten Fische zurücksetzen und deshalb daran interessiert sind, dass sie so schnell wie möglich wieder ins Wasser können.

@ Tiffy: Hab dir ne PN geschickt!


----------



## Tilo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Veit und Fehlbiss zu eurer guten Zanderstrecke.

Sind wir hier in einem Angelforum oder bei einem Fotowettbewerb???

Es mag ja sein, dass es Leute gibt die Fotografie als Hobby haben und uns deswegen unter Umständen mit schönen Bildern beglücken. Aber nicht jeder hier hat die Ausrüstung, Zeit und Lust dazu. Abgeshen davon, ist es wohl jedem selbst überlassen, ob er den Hintergrund unkenntlich machen möchte oder nicht.

Die Bilder von Veit sind doch trotzdem ganz ansehnlich, das Wichtigste, nämlich den Fänger und den Fisch erkennt man doch super. Es ist sicher nicht professionell gemacht, jedoch schlimm nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn hier jemand Landschaftsfotos sehen möchte, der kann doch eine eignes Thema aufmachen 

Grüße Tilo


----------



## Fugo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wenn ich etwas nicht zeigen will, dann stelle ich's nicht in ein öffentliches Forum. In dem Fall meiner Meinung nach besser ganz auf Bilder verzichten!


----------



## Lemmingx (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Fugo schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas nicht zeigen will, dann stelle ich's nicht in ein öffentliches Forum. In dem Fall meiner Meinung nach besser ganz auf Bilder verzichten!



Quatsch! Mich interessieren hier nur die Fische! Die Stelle usw. interessieren hier ganz und gar nicht! Wenn ich ne schöne Landschaft sehen will gehe ich ans Wasser! 

Wenn Veit seine Hintergründe bearbeiten will soll er das machen! Hauptsache ich kann einen schönen Fisch sehen und mich über einen schönen Fang freuen! Ja ich freue mich für andere! Manch anderer ist aber anscheinend aus anderen Gründen hier! @Fugo damit greife ich dich nicht persönlich an sondern ich schreibe das allgemein! Passte nur grad.

MfG


----------



## Dennert (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit 



dancing fish schrieb:


> Ausgehend davon, das mindestens 98% der User hier anhand eines Fotos den Fangplatz eh nie finden würden, verstehe ich nicht wieso man ein Bild so verunstalten muss.


 
Aber 2% von 30000 AB-Mitgliedern (oder sind es noch mehr???) sind ja schon 600 Leute, die die Stelle erkennen würden |bigeyes

Bisschen viel für ein Gewässer


----------



## Veit (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute vormittag gings zur nächsten Schonzeitflucht gemeinsam mit meinem 65jährigen Angelkumpel Dietmar.
Bei stürmischem Wind und zeitweise starken Regenschauern war es kein einfaches Angeln, aber 4 Zander konnte ich immerhin verhaften. Da wir nur bis zum Mittag geangelt haben, weder ein wirklich gutes noch ein sehr schlechtes Ergebnis. Leider sind mir vier weitere Zander kurz nach dem Anhieb ausgeschlitzt. Ich denke es lag daran, dass dieser aufgrund eines von Wind bedingtem Schnurbogen nicht richtig durchkam. Gebissen hat es heute nicht nur auf Fin-S-Fish sondern auch mehrfach auf Kopyto-Shad. 
Schade fand ich, dass es bei Angelopa Dietmar nicht mit einem Zander geklappt hat. Er hat sich heute auch mal mit Gummifisch versucht, aber (wie immer) das ganze bald wieder aufgegeben, zumal es ihm durch den Wind auch kaum möglich war den Grundkontakt richtig zu erkennen. Dietmar probierte es dann noch mit einer Köderfischrute und bekam auf mindestens handlange Rotfedern sogar zwei Bisse, der Anhieb ging aber leider ins Leere. Ich denke aber, wenn wir im Sommer an dem Gewässer mal einen schönen Ansitz bei besserem Wetter machen, wird der Angelopi auch mal wieder einen Zander fangen.


----------



## Arne1979 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schurli schrieb:


> maaahn ihr fängt da immer die brummer...
> 
> arg =)


 
JA, hier werden immer die GROßEN gefangen, besonders in Hamburg, wo der Zander noch bis zum 15 Mai Schonzeit hat.
Der große Gummifisch im Mauel des Zanders war natürlich nur für Barsch gedacht, weil große Köder gleich große Barsche oder waren es Zander. Erlebt man hier leider sehr oft, dass Leute während der Schonzeit mit 10-15cm Kunstködern natürlich nur auf Barsch angeln. 
Was man aber nicht wirklich immer glauben kann, oder muss!!!


----------



## Sandro25 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann mal Petri Veit,da hättet ihr mich ja mit nehmen können#d

MFG


----------



## Shez (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit :

Ich finde die Bilder immer sehr ansprechend. Mein Sohn und ich habe schon einmal versucht solch einen effekt herzustellen.Leider ohne Erfolg. Welches Programm oder welchen Effekt benutzt du denn ? 


dickes Petri an die Fänger!#6

Gruß Mario


----------



## Veit (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Shez: Ulead Photo-Impact Version 10 heißt das Programm und da verwende ich den Schmiereffekt. Das Programm bietet aber noch viel mehr möglichkeiten, hab mich bloß noch nicht intensiv damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Ocrem (29. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch Veit!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger, der letzten Tage, besonders an Veit, der ja wieder mächtig zugeschlagen hat.
Ich hatte in meiner Woche Urlaub leider nicht so viel Glück. Aber lest selbst:

Oster Urlaub 2008
Oder : Es gibt Tage da verliert man....
....und es gibt Tage da gewinnen die anderen....
... in diesem Fall die Fische.  
Dieses Jahr war Ostern so früh, dass die Ferien noch vor der Raubfischschonzeit (Kunstköderverbot) fielen.
Was lag also näher, als sich eine Woche Urlaub zu nehmen, und dies auszunutzen.
Es sollte zwar in erster Linie auf  Zander gehen, aber da ich eh jeden Fisch zurücksetze,
 habe ich auch nichts dagegen, wenn der ein oder andere Hecht sich verläuft.
Der Wetterbericht ließ allerdings nichts gutes hoffen...und leider hatten die Wetterfrösche diesmal recht.




Tiefster Winter und starker Wind erschwerten das Angeln ungemein.




Und was soll ich sagen, ich habe die ganze Woche nicht einen einzigen Fisch gefangen...
Am letzten Tag als ich mal wieder meine Spinn-Frust-Runde durch den Hafen drehte,
hat es dann wenigstens noch für ein 62er Mitleidshechtlein gereicht.




Jetzt ist erst mal 2 Monate Schonzeit,...und dann schauen wir mal weiter.​


----------



## Veit (30. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das muss frustrierend gewesen sein, gerade für dich Tommi, da du ja anderes gewöhnt bist, aber trotzdem Petri zu dem einen, wirklich hart erkämpften Esox. Die Meterfische wirste schon noch erwischen dieses Jahr. ;-)


----------



## Veit (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe heute die letztes Gelegenheit zur Schonzeitflucht genutzt und erlebte einen echten Abschlussknaller.
Nach schleppendem Start probierte ich es an einer neuen Stelle und fand dort DIE Kante am Grund, wo die Zander gestapelt standen. Es hat so extrem gebissen, dass über lange Zeit nie mehr als fünf Würfe zwischen zwei Attacken vergingen. Der einzige Nachteil war, dass die Fische auf großer Distanz bissen und ich mit starkem Seitenwind zu kämpfen hatte. So habe ich viele Bisse wahrscheinlich nicht mal bemerkt und der Anhieb kam oft nicht richtig durch, was zu zahlreichen Ausschlitzern führte. Nichtsdestotrotz konnte ich stolze *14 Zander* landen. Für mich ein neuer persönlicher Rekord! :vik: Die Fischgröße reichte von 45 bis immerhin 65 cm. Köder war in allen Fällen ein und der selbe Fin-S-Shad, welcher nun völlig ramponiert und nicht mehr einsatztüchtig ist.
Da ich allein war, hab ich nur ein paar der besseren Exemplare fotografiert:

























Ich werde mich nun in den kommenden Wochen auf Aale und Karpfen an heimischen Gewässern konzentrieren und hoffe, dass die Zander während dieser Zeit für reichlich Nachwuchs sorgen. #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit #6, wenigstens einer bei dem es gut läuft..


----------



## Ocrem (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auf den Bericht hatte ich gewartet. Glückwunsch nochmal zu der Zanderstreck


----------



## leowar (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

nice nice |supergri


----------



## Sandro25 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, da hat es ja noch mal ordentlich gerappelt:m


----------



## Helgelandfischer (31. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes petri! 
3 Trips an einem WE und die "mengen Zander" das nenn ich mal Zandersüchtig  Hammer Saisonabschluß!
Gruß von der Aller
Kay


----------



## Nailuj (1. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo war heute mal auf Bachforellenpirsch und das ergebnis war garnicht so schlecht für den ersten Tag.:vik:


Übrigens die Fische gingen alle auf einen Rot-Silbernen Effzet Spinner von D.A.M.   

               MfG Julian


----------



## Bolle (2. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi zusammen,
kam noch nicht sehr oft los dieses Jahr...habe mir aber Ostern mal die Zeit genommen...Karfreitag und Ostersamstag... jeweils für zwei Stunden wurden mit je einem Zander belohnt...nicht die Übermonster...aber der Mensch freut sich.|supergri..beide male mit Wedge-Tail verführt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit. Richtig geil. Was meinst du wieviele Zander hast du dieses Jahr schon auf die Schuppen gelegt? Und hat es im letzten Jahr noch für die 100 Zander gereicht?


----------



## -_Peters_- (2. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstmal ein Petri Heil an Alle, die schon einen Fang verzeichnen können und viel Glück an Alle, den dies noch bevorsteht...

Da ich dieses "Thema" erst gerade gefunden habe, kommt die "Fangmeldung" ein bischen spät....
Unzwar war ich am 01.02.08 das Erste mal wieder los und konnte am Ende, eines ziemlich kalten Tages , eine 23´ziger & eine 46´ziger Bachforelle verzeichnen...|supergri


----------



## Jule_88 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger !!! Bald ist bei uns die Schonzeit vorbei und ich kann endlich wieder los legen. Meine neue Kombo ist heute angekommen und hoffe damit bald mein ersten Räuber verhaften zu können


----------



## carassius (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Jule_88 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger !!! Bald ist bei uns die Schonzeit vorbei und ich kann endlich wieder los legen. Meine neue Kombo ist heute angekommen und hoffe damit bald mein ersten Räuber verhaften zu können


 

Mir zittern auch schon die Knie und meine Gummifische sind auch schon geputzt.:q Aber bei mir geht es schon ab 01.05 los.:vik:


----------



## Seele (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Will auch am 1. Los, aber ich hab mir leider mein Sprunggelenk gebrochen und Syndesmoseband gerissen da wirds nix #q. Frühestens in 8 Wochen :c


----------



## Fitti (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gute Besserung #h


----------



## boot (3. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe mir auch schon ne Menge gufis neu gekauft,nun wartet meine Mitchell und ich das wir loß können.,


----------



## Seele (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Fitti schrieb:


> Gute Besserung #h




Dankeschön, könnt ja ein paar Fische für mich mitfangen und dann ein paar Bilder posten


----------



## boot (4. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



seele schrieb:


> Dankeschön, könnt ja ein paar Fische für mich mitfangen und dann ein paar Bilder posten


Von mir auch ich wünsche dir Gute Besserung#6,und mache dir nix daraus ich kann im moment auch nicht, hatte gestern ne OP an der Schulter.lg#h


----------



## Sarein (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo

Ich war heute abend an der Warnow unterwegs und wollte mal schauen, wer so alles wach ist. Hab neben ein paar kleinen Barschen auch diesen Hecht verhaftet. Der durfte aber nach Mangel an Beweisen wieder ins Wasser zurück.


----------



## boot (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Sarein schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich war heute abend an der Warnow unterwegs und wollte mal schauen, wer so alles wach ist. Hab neben ein paar kleinen Barschen auch diesen Hecht verhaftet. Der durfte aber nach Mangel an Beweisen wieder ins Wasser zurück.


Petri zum Hecht und deinen Barschen#6


----------



## barschzocker1961 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo war gestern an der mosel und habe einen 40cm langen und 697gramm schweren barsch gefangen köder war ein illex softjerk am texas rig


----------



## sevone (5. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

heute um 10:50, 57er hecht auf illex squadminnow 95 perch.


----------



## geppert (6. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute auch unterwegs und konnte einen schönen Hecht verhaften (86cm / 8 Pfd). 

siehe auch 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82271&page=35

Grüße und Petri Heil an alle die es dieses Wochenende noch versuchen!


----------



## carassius (7. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

Ich war Samstag zum Barschangeln in Hamburg unterwegs. Die Barsche blieben leider aus nicht mal einen Barschzupfer auf mein grünen 5cm Kopyto. Die einzigsten beiden Bisse die ich gehabt hatte waren zwei Zander Männer so um die 55-60cm die noch sehr schwarz waren.Ich habe sie noch im Wasser wieder von den lästigen köder befreit. Fotos habe ich auch nicht gemacht um ihre augen zu schonen. Sie habe aber trotzdem an meiner 20g Rute viel Spass gemacht.Ich werde mit dem Barschangeln noch ein bisschen warten, bis unsere Schonzeit vorbei ist.Es gibt hier einfach zu viele Zander denke sogar mehr als Barsche. Naja, um so großer ist die vorfreude wenn es wieder los geht.


----------



## Zanderlui (7. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War am Samstag auf der müritz zu gange.Zander 63cm und 2.8kg(ein monat vor der laichzeit kein bisschen milch oder rogen im bauch) und hecht 40cm der schwimmt aber wieder.beide haben auf köderfisch an der pose gebissen


----------



## maesox (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

diesen Esox gabs gestern als "Beifang" beim Forellenfischen *an ner 2.10er, 2-12gr* *WG Skeli*!


http://img526.*ih.us/img526/9556/img1128lf9.jpg
Gruß
Matze


----------



## flori66 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Hecht.
Dickes Petri zu der Dame.
(würde mir auch mal wieder gefallen)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu Hecht.

Ich will auch wieder angeln dürfen..#q


----------



## flori66 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich will auch wieder angeln dürfen..#q




Drei mal darfst du raten was ich nachher noch mache und welcher Fisch bei uns in BB keine Schonzeit mehr hat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



flori66 schrieb:


> Drei mal darfst du raten was ich nachher noch mache und welcher Fisch bei uns in BB keine Schonzeit mehr hat


 
Das ist gemein......#q#q#q

|supergri


----------



## Dirk30 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern biss ein Hecht von 58cm. Durfte aber wieder schwimmen. Köder war ein 16gr. DAM Effzet Blinker in Silber. Barsche blieben leider aus.:c

Mal sehen, was sich in 2 Wochen so entwickelt.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute auf bafos (guckst du) los und hatte neben einen (guckst du nochmal)döbel als beifang noch einen hecht, keine ahnung wie groß der war, zum messen war ja keine zeit, ging wieder flott zurück ins wasser


----------



## sevone (13. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

heute 12:15 war ich mit nem improvisierten schlauchboot auf dem großen buckowsee unterwegs und konnte einen 70er hecht mmit 16cm kopyto (grün/weiss) verhaften.
davor hatte ich schon einen anfasser, der mir noch bis kurz vors boot nachgelaufen ist.


----------



## flori66 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mir hats heut einen 64er Hecht beschert.
Das Foto poste ich hier nicht weil es extrem bescheidene Qualität ist (mit meinem alten Handy geschossen).
Als der Hecht gelandet war, kam ein älteres Ehepaar lang und er kam gleich runter zu mir und guckte sich den hecht an. Naja, war klar dass er ihn gern haben wolle, das hat er zwar nicht gesagt, aber ich habs ihm angesehen. Also haben die den gekriegt und waren beide wirklich happy darüber.
Und meine täglich gute Tat vollbracht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Fängern ich selbst konnte in letzter Zeit nur Bafos verhaften da alles andere noch geschont ist 

@flori
sehr nette Geste und gute PR für uns Angler #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sein Frauchen wird sich auch gefreut haben...
Nen Fischfilet wäre ihr sicher lieber gewesen. 

Aber Petri!

flo


----------



## flori66 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und heut gabs wieder einen 62er Hecht.
Aber irgendwie müssen die Hechte hier Krafttraining gemacht haben, der war bärenstark und ich hab bestimmt 5min gebraucht um den zu landen, und da war er immer noch nicht müde.
Foto spar ich mir hier, wir alle wissen wie ein 62er aussieht.


----------



## tobi79 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@flori66
Petri zu den Hechten.
Aber spar Dir noch ein paar auf,damit du sie auch mit dem Schwert überlisten kannst!#6
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Am letzten Tag vor Ende der Hechtschonzeit wollte ich gestern nochmal den Barschen nachstellen. Also kleinen grellgelben Kopyto montiert und los. Gleich zu Begin konnte ich im Uferbereich meinen Kopyto beim zupfen komische Ausfälle machen sehen. Keine zwei Meter vorm Ufer konnte ich dann geradenoch einen schlanken Schatten abdrehen sehen. In der Rute gespürt hatte ich aber garnichts. 
Nach einigen weiteren Würfen unter ein paar Wurzeln wandert meine Schnur plötzlich Parallel zu Seite weg...Anhieb...Nichts! Wieder kein Muckser in der Schnur dabei ist die Damokles sonst so sensibel. Jetzt wollt ichs genau wissen. Da ja scheinbar Fische da sind und auf grelle Farben stehen montier ich einen grellroten Rapala Jointed in 8cm. Ausgeworfen und er hat keinen Meter zurückgelegt da seh ich schon dahinter eine Flanke aufblitzen und Wumms. In einem Affenzahn rast der Fisch direkt auf mich zu und an mir vorbei. Ich hatte echt alle Mühe die Schnur gestraft zu halten. Bereits jetzt schwant mir schon was aber entgültig wurde es mir erst klar als sie mit einem denkwürdigen Sprung aus dem Wasser steigt..Forelle 

Scheinbar haben doch ein paar Refos das Jahr überstanden und sind ordentlich abgewachsen. Sie brachte immerhin 1,2 Kg auf die Wage und war ziemlich bullig gebaut.

Der erste Fisch übrigends der es geschafft hat gegen die Damokles die straff eingestellte Bremse zu bewegen...Red Arc sei dank hat sie ihren Job aber gut gemacht. Ich sehe dem Schonzeitende mit der Kombo also ziemlich gelassen entgegen :k


----------



## Pfandpirat (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Wallerschreck


Petri!

...und Büüüld !!


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Pfandpirat

Oh je dann müsst ich sie nochmal aus der Tiefkühltruhe kramen ubd ich kann mir die reaktionen auf ein Pic mit gefrostetem Fisch schon bildlich vorstellen


----------



## Pfandpirat (15. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Oh je dann müsst ich sie nochmal aus der Tiefkühltruhe kramen [...]



Ne. Das lass mal lieber, da haste Recht. |supergri


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So,endlich, Schonzeitende....puh!!:m
Heute sollte es haubtsächlich Kamerad Esox an die Schuppen gehen und ebenfalls den Barschen.Nur hatten die heute "Umgekehrttag", der 65 Hecht hatt auf nen Jackall Magallon gebissen und den einzigen kleinen Barsch hab ich mit nem Sliderchen beim jerken verhaftet.

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/7453/p4160004ub7.th.jpg

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/8872/p4160009yw4.th.jpg


----------



## Henryhst (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu deinem erfolgreichen saison anfang...

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Stippi (16. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So ich habe heute unser Schonzeitende ebenfalls mit einem 65er Hecht gefeiert:vik:


----------



## kohlie0611 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Petri zu deinem erfolgreichen saison anfang...
> 
> Lg Henryhst


Danke!


----------



## aimless (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ja von mir auch ein dickes petriund an alle ein gutes raubfischjahr 2008. 
ich muss noch warten bis zum 1.5 aber das macht nichts denn es ist ja nicht mehr sooooo lang .
 ich habe gestern meine x blade bekommen und ich freue mich schon sie zu testen . 
bis dann aimless


----------



## maesox (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!

Unter all den Schniepeln haute war auch dieser "Bessere" dabei.
http://img384.*ih.us/img384/945/img1155zt3.jpg
Gruß
Matze


----------



## Veit (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri! #6Wie lang war der Esox denn?


----------



## Cobra HH (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ein dickes petri auch von mir 
@aimless sei froh ich muss noch bis zum 16.5 warten


----------



## maesox (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dankeschön!

@Veit

Habe ihn nicht gemessen,wenn du verstehst was ich meine!!;-)

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Hackersepp (17. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern Abend ging mir nach einem Besuch im Barschkindergarten dieser Schöne Kerl an den Haken

Petri Heil, MAESOX toller "besserer":q:q:q Hecht!


----------



## Babyaal 2 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle!
man ist das ein dicker hecht.....


----------



## Felix 1969 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Matze du Angeber.....


----------



## Hackersepp (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute hab ich neben ein paar Barschen und kleinen Hechten auch diese 45er Aitel erwischt. @Johnny Walker, es funktioniert, und wie!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wie geil, anscheinend hast du damit noch mehr erfolg als ich^^
krass, diiiickes petri


----------



## tobi79 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Allen Fängern erstmal ein dickes Petri!!
Kann es kaum erwarten,meine neue Errungenschaft ,eine Damokles in 270cm WG 30-80gr in Verbindung mit meiner neuen Red Arc 10400 ans Wasser zu entführen!!
Bin echt gespannt.
Gruss
Tobi#h


----------



## Stippi (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So gestern erstmal meine neue Rute ausgeführt und gleich mal nebenbei nen 73er Hecht erwischt, der ausgesprochen sprungfreudig war|bigeyes, hat sich das wahrscheinlich von den Forellen abgeschaut:q


----------



## flori66 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heut gabs bei mir einen 58er Hecht, und vorgestern einen ca. 30cm Barsch.
Beides mit meiner neuen Peitsche.


----------



## carpandmore (22. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erst mal fettes Petri an alle Fänger - SUPER!!! #6

War eben mit meinem Bruder am Vereinssee und wollte eigentlich nur meine Carps fürs WE füttern. 

Mein Bruder hat während dessen nur mal kurz den Gufi gebadet.

Was passiert - Erster Wurf = Hecht 




65cm - 1,8 kg haben ihn außnahmsweise mitgenommen zum essen...

Wünsche tight lines!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute nach der Nachtschicht bei bedeckten Himmel und leichten Nieselregen noch für eine Stunde mit einen flachlaufenden weiss/roten Salmo Wobbler unterwegs... 
und diese 86er Hechtdame konnte nicht wiederstehen

Petri noch an alle anderen!


----------



## Veit (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil! Ein sehr schöner Fisch! Die Salmos bringens eben immer wieder.


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Andy
Petri zu deinem "Feierabendhecht",schöner Fisch#6


----------



## Henryhst (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jetzt hört doch bitte auf eure Fänge zu Posten,:r


BIN NEIDISCH!!!!

muss noch bis zum 01,05 warten, bis ich wieder darf:c.
Will auch!!!


----------



## Blink* (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum schönen Hecht !





Henryhst schrieb:


> ...muss noch bis zum 01,05 warten, bis ich wieder darf:c.
> Will auch!!!




Besser als bis zum 01/06/


----------



## Schuschek (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Jetzt hört doch bitte auf eure Fänge zu Posten,:r
> 
> 
> BIN NEIDISCH!!!!
> ...


 
Ganz deiner Meinung. Es ist uns gegenüber absolut verantwortungslos jetzt schon Hechte zu posten. Wir bekommen Entzugserscheinungen und das kann kronisch werden. 

Petri den Räuberfängern


----------



## Easy_1978 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

frustrierender finde ich es, wenn man schon darf, aber keine fängt#c


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke für eure Petri`s!  Hier dann noch schnell die allerletzten beiden Bilder vom Hecht.


----------



## Schuschek (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> danke für eure Petri`s! Hier dann noch schnell die allerletzten beiden Bilder vom Hecht.


 
Einfach nur frech!


----------



## Henryhst (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Einfach nur frech!


 

Auf jeden|krach:


----------



## JohnvanJerk (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Gewässerabschnitt. Digges Petri !!!!


----------



## dalli63 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe gestern auf Aal versucht. In einem Altarm der Warnow.

Ergebnis kein Aal, aber einen Barsch von 40 cm auf Dendrobena!
Beim Ausnehmen hatte dieser ein 15cm Schleie im Wanst!

Dalli63


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

eine schleie ? krass^^

also ich gehe moin auch noch mal los, wollte eig ganz gezielt auf hecht an ein super hecht gewässer gehen, aber bei dem strahlendem sonnenschein und der wärme...ich denke nein^^

deshalb geh ich mal morgen an ein alrounder-gewässer und schaue ob ich den ein oder anderen hecht auf sicht oder guten barsch zocken kann!


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab auch mal wieder was zu posten. Ein Hecht von 66cm gefangen auf Rapala Jointed in meinem Forellenbach. Habe ihn beim Bafoangeln in einem Abschnitt entdeckt den ich eigentlich als fischlose "Todeszone" abgeschrieben hatte. Am nächsten Tag bin ich dann mit der Hechtkombo los und es hat auf Anhieb geklappt. Da ich noch mehrere Hecht - Nachläufer aber dort noch keine einzige Bafo hatte werde ich jetzt mal diesen Abschnitt "enthechten"


----------



## boot (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri, hatte selbst 3 chancen am we auf hecht aber leider alle vertan -.-


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke für die Petris. Nach einer längeren Pechsträhne endlich mal wieder ein Biss der wie am Schnürchen funktioniert hat


----------



## The Driver (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri,

hab auch was zu vermelden. Seit 16.04. hab ich 11 Hechte fangen können zwischen 55 und 80cm.
Am Freitag aber konnte ich meine bisherige Barsch-Bestmarke mit diesem 3 Pfünder verbessern!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum fetten Barsch!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein toller Fang, Glückwunsch!

So einen Barsch hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Klasse Barsch!


----------



## prophet12 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri schöner Fisch


----------



## Schuschek (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöner dicker Zockerbarsch!


----------



## Ophidian (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri zu dem Barsch!!!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch aus Niederbayern ein dickes Petri für die schönen Fische!

@ The Driver
Wie lange war denn der Barsch?
Und wie fängst Du Deine Hechte (Köder?)


Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## boot (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri !


----------



## carpandmore (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Grüßt euch! #h

Erst mal Petri an all die Fänger der wunderschönen Fische!!!#6

War am WE eigentlich an meinem Vereinssee auf Karpfen aus, doch was passierte...

Ich wollte am ersten Tag, mittags nach dem Lageraufbau, kurz nach Hause fahren meinen Bruder holen. Also hin zu den Ruten und reinholen. Da sich Kraut in meiner Schnur verfangen hatte, hab ich versucht es abzuschütteln. Nach einigen Ruckbewegungen der Rute - Rumps!!! Und Plötzlich hatte ich Wiederstand an meiner neuen Rute und Rolle |supergri

Bis kurz vors Ufer dachte ich es hatte sich ein kleiner Hecht meinen Boilie geschnappt, da sehr wenig Wiederstand geboten wurde. Doch auf einmal hat sich der kleine Wohl erschreckt und zog die Bremse bis auf die andere Seite des Sees - Nun war klar, dies ist kein Karpfen oder Hecht :q

Ende vom Lied, nach ca. 45 Minuten Drill war der Kollege Wels im Karpfenkescher, was nicht ganz so leicht machbar war |uhoh:

25.04.2008, 13:30 Uhr. 1,64 Meter - 36,9 Kg. 





Weiterhin allen viel Petri :vik:

LG 

C&M


----------



## jkc (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri! - Sachen gibts...


----------



## Sarein (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boah... Ein schöner Fisch!  #r
War dein Bruder sauer auf dich, weil du dich verspätet hast? :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geil! Ich werd jetzt auch mal mit Boilies auf Wels jerken... 

Glückwunsch!! 

flo


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann aber herzliches Petri #6

Ich vermelde hiermit den zweiten Hecht aus meinem Salmonidenbach - bereinigungskreuzzug. Köder war ein namenloser (wahrscheinlich Cormoran #c) - Wobbler vom Wühltisch beim Tackledealer flachlaufendes Modell farbe Orange/braun. Ansich ein dämliches Ding aber gegen die Strömung gefischt im Bach ein echter Kracher.

Ach ja der Hecht hat 65 Zentimeter wahrscheinlich ist das auch die maximalgröße für so einen kleinen Bach...nichtsdestotrotz hatte er eine 15er Bafo im Magen.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Wallerschreck
Gratuliere zu dem schönen Hecht
Vorsicht: Unterschätze nie kleine Gewässer, wenn Nahrung da ist, sind dort noch viel größere Fische zu erwarten! Die Erfahrung wurde schon oft gemacht - 80-90cm sind kein Problem!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## carpandmore (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Sarein #h

Ja, ich habe mich allerdings verspätet, mein armer Bruder musste die ganze Zeit am Bahnhof warten...

Da ich ihn überraschen wollte, hab ich ihm natürlich nicht gleich die Wahrheit des Verspätungsgrunden genannt...

Doch als er das Tier sah, war alles wieder gut - Er ist nämlich Raubfischangler |bla:

Wunderschönes Hecht @Wallerschreck!!! Stimme aber Niederbayer75 zu, kleine Bäche beherbergen öfter große Hechte 

Gruß


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann bin ich aber echt mal gespannt was ich in dem Bach noch alles antreffe..ist scheinbar echt für einige Überraschungen gut zumal ich der einzige bin der dort überhaupt angelt


----------



## flori66 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, das erste mal gedropshottet, und der Kollege (78cm) kam dabei ganz kurz an Land:







PS: Gefangen mit 0,26mm Fluoro-Carbon und Lunker City Fin-S-Fish.

€: Bevor jetzt noch mehr Rückmeldungen kommen: Ich habe 78cm gemessen. Auf dem Bild sieht es aus, als wäre er kleiner. Kann daran liegen, weil er etwas gekrümmt daliegt. Wenn ihr meint dass der kleiner als 78cm ist dann bitteschön.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na das ist doch mal ein DS Einstand nach Maß!

Petri Heil!


----------



## flori66 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ein DS Einstand nach Maß!
> 
> Petri Heil!




Kann man so sagen.:l


----------



## Laserbeak (29. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht !

Schön gezeichnetes Tier.


----------



## Veit (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum DS-Hecht @ Flori!

Morgen gehts für mich auch ENDLICH wieder mit der Spinnrute los! *freu*


----------



## maulwurf2401 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

zusammen, ich hatte am Freitag meinen ersten hecht gefangen. Auf nen Mistwurm mit nem 10 er haken. Der Hecht hatte so an die 60 cm (geschätzt) hab ihn aber gleich im wasser vom Haken gelöst und in die Freiheit entlassen, da er bei uns am See noch bis 1.6. geschont ist.

gruß flo


----------



## Promachos (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

Wurm fängt Hecht - das hatte ich gestern beim DS auf Barsch auch. War zwar kein Großer (50-55cm), aber an der leichten Sportex Topax Spin trotzdem ein netter Drill.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Easy_1978 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



flori66 schrieb:


> So, das erste mal gedropshottet, und der Kollege (78cm) kam dabei ganz kurz an Land:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt nicht, der ist nur 74 cm wenn man deinem >Zollstock trauen darf :vik: Petri


----------



## mortal (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Morgen kann ich auch endlich los. Ich kann kaum erwarten.


----------



## schwidl (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wurm fängt Hecht - das hatte ich gestern beim DS auf Barsch auch. War zwar kein Großer (50-55cm), aber an der leichten Sportex Topax Spin trotzdem ein netter Drill.
> 
> Gruß Promachos




kein Großer?  Also,  ich bin der ansicht,  dass 50 - 55 cm Barsch schon ganz schön groß ist.


----------



## norwegenkiller (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

er wird wohl nicht den barsch meinen, sondern seinen hecht den er auf einen vermutlichen barschköder gefangen hat#6


----------



## Promachos (30. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



norwegenkiller schrieb:


> er wird wohl nicht den barsch meinen, sondern seinen hecht den er auf einen vermutlichen barschköder gefangen hat#6




Richtig#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wünsche allen bei denen die Raubfischsaison heute beginnt maximale Erfolg! #6
Ich war mit Kumpel Henni eben schon zwei Stunden am Wasser und wir sind auch beide gleich erfolgreich gewesen, bei mir gabs gar nen Einstand nach Maß. :vik: Wird aber sicher nicht mein einziger Fisch am heutigen Tag gewesen sein. In zwei Stunden gehts gleich wieder raus.
Ausführlicher Bericht heute abend.... #h


----------



## mipo (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Wünsche allen bei denen die Raubfischsaison heute beginnt maximale Erfolg! #6
> Ich war mit Kumpel Henni eben schon zwei Stunden am Wasser und wir sind auch beide gleich erfolgreich gewesen, bei mir gabs gar nen Einstand nach Maß. :vik: Wird aber sicher nicht mein einziger Fisch am heutigen Tag gewesen sein. In zwei Stunden gehts gleich wieder raus.
> Ausführlicher Bericht heute abend.... #h


 
Erstmal Petri und dann noch ein Petri Dank für deine Wünsche.#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow, so früh schon unterwegs? Respekt!

Wir waren heute morgen auch so ab etwa 6 am Wasser, aber leider konnten wir keinen Raubfisch zum Biss verleiten. Aber einen anderen Fang hatte ich dann doch:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126438

Besser als ganz Schneider... |rolleyes

Wünsche allen, bei denen heute die Schonzeit zu Ende ist, einen guten Einstieg in die neue Saison!

CU Stefan


----------



## celebration (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heut Morgan auch ein paar Stündchen
An der letzten Stelle ist mir ein kleinerer Hecht 2 Mal hinterhergegangen, konnte ihn nicht zum Biss verleiten


----------



## skatefreak (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute am sarnekower und am drüsensee in schleswig-holstein.um 7 uhr am sarnekower see angekommen gab es gleich einen raubbrassen von 50 cm auf großen hechtwobbler.
die nächsten stunden war tote hose angesagt. wenig raubende fische aber viele weißfische im schilf zum laichen.
dann haben wir uns entschlossen zum 5 km weiter liegenden drüsensee zu fahren, wo wir gleich einen kleinen hecht überlisten konnten. danach war aber wieder tote hose obwohl wir den ganzen see umfahren sind. am anderen ende angelangt ,wollte ich ein bisschen die technik zum Jerken verfeinern und suchte mir eine RELATIV unscheinbare stelle aus. nachdem es zuvor nie in der nähe von bäumen gebissen hatte, glaubte ich nicht daran zumal diese stelle sehr unscheinbar erschien. Im klaren wasser konnte ich den buster jerk gut erkennen und zog ihn mit kurzen rucken langsam durchs wasser und ZACK kam ein riesen hecht von unten mit offenem maul an. leider waren wir sehr nah dran. man hörte nur noch einen lauten schwall und der hecht ist wieder in die tiefe geglitten. ich war natürlich total geschockt und auch ein wenig traurig. 
meine knie zitterten, doch als ich den schock überwunden wurde weitergeangelt auf dass ich den hecht bald wiedersehe...
Mfg Daniel


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe heute den dritten Bachhecht in Folge gefangen. Der Hecht (63cm) stand mitten in einem Schwarm Rotaugen. Ich werf den Gummifsich rein und er geht direkt drauf los...die hunderte von Rotaugen um ihn rum haben ihn nicht geschert aber der EINE knallgelbe Gummifisch musste es sein -.-. Da sag nochmal einer möglichst realistische Köder wären top.


----------



## honeybee (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Unser Junior hat uns heute gezeigt wie es geht und kitzelte gegen Ende des Tages noch einen 72iger aus dem Wasser.
Für seine 11 Jahre eine super Leistung und sein bisher größter Hecht#6

http://img74.*ih.us/img74/5104/img0245ez8.jpg/bmi_orig_img/img0245ez8.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

Wir haben heute auch die Sasion eingeläutet.
Ergebnis waren 55,65,73 und ein paar Minis. Echt ein saugeiler Tag :q

Leider war ich etwas fotofaul aber den ersten hab ich noch abgelichtet.


----------



## loki73 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

tachchen

ich war heute auf unseren vereinssee mit dem bellyboot unterwegs.
fürs erste mal in diesem jahr gingen mir 6 hechte  zwischen 40 und 53cm an den haken. alle so in einer tiefe von 4,5m - 3,5m.

erstaunlicher weise sind die meisten auf einen weißen 9cm sandra mit roten kopf gegangen. 2 auf einen grünen colonel-z .

auf die vielgeworbenen attraktor und  turbotail ging nichts.

auch auf gedeckte farben und muster keine bisse.


für mich ein  schöner vatertag. die hechte dürfen noch wachsen, und morgen hab ich tierischen muskelkater.


----------



## Veit (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zunächst mal ein Dickes Petri an alle, für die der 1.Mai heute Raubfischfänge und Angelspass brachte! #6

Auch bei uns startete heute die Raubfischsaison und gemeinsam mit Freund Henni alias Fehlbiss war ich pünktlich kurz nach Mitternacht an unserem Hausfluss. :q Gegen 1:30 Uhr gabs dann bei Henni auch Fischkontakt und ein 65er Hecht, der auf Kopyto River-Gummifisch gebissen hatte, konnte gelandet werden.




Eine Viertelstunde später hämmerte auch bei mir ein Raubfisch auf den Kopyto River. Angesichts der guten Kampfkraft des Gegners rechnete ich ebenfalls mit einem Hecht, es war dann aber doch einen Zander. Eigentlich wollte ich den nicht unbedingt fangen, da die Stachelritter noch geschont sind, aber da es sich allem Anschein nach um ein abgelaichtes Weibchen handelte, war meine Freude über den stattlichen 78er Kammschupper kaum getrübt. :g Nach dem schnellen Erinnerungsfoto wurde der Fisch selbstverständlich sofort zurückgesetzt.




Nach diesem gelungenen Einstand fuhren wir erstmal wieder nach Hause. 
Gegen 7 Uhr traf ich mich dann mit Boardkumpel Pokerface an einem See. Gerade als Pokerface eintraf, hatte ich den ersten Hechtbiss, den ich allerdings durch fehlende Konzentration verpatzte. Nicht schlimm, denn fünf Minuten später hatte ein weiterer Schniepel meinen Kopyto River-Shad inhaliert. Es folgten dann eine ganze Reihe kleinere bis mittlere Nachläuferhechte auf unterschiedliche Wobbler und Gummifische und zwischenzeitlich blieb auch der nächste 45er Schniepel an meinem Illex Squirell-Wobbler hängen. Nach eine kleinen Beißpause wieder ein knapp 50er für mich auf Hybrida U 1-Wobbler. Wo waren die besseren?|kopfkrat Sie kamen noch in Form eines 60er und eines 65er, die kurz hintereinander am Rand einer Krautbank auf Kopyto River bissen. 








Auch diese beiden Fische gingen auf mein Konto. Bei Pokerface war irgendwie der Wurm drin, obwohl ich ihm mehrere fängige Köder ausgeliehen hatte.  Sehr schade, denn die Hechte waren an diesem Gewässer eigentlich recht aktiv.
Am nächsten See, wo wir es versuchten, war das leider nicht der Fall. Kein Zupfer! 
Also wechselten wir erneut das Gewässer, was aber bloß einen weiteren 60er Hecht auf meinen Castaic Real-Bait brachte.




Danach gings an unseren Hausfluss, wo sich im Gegensatz zum guten Einstand in aller Frühe nichts mehr rauslocken ließ, obwohl vorallem die Rapfen schon recht aktiv am Rauben waren. 
Auch wenn es mir sehr leid tat, dass Pokerface nix gefangen hatte, beschloss ich dann doch nach Hause zu fahren. Gegen Abend fuhr ich nochmal allein an einen See, da ich meine neue Wobblerrute Prologic Bushwhacker noch mit Fisch einweihen wollte. Am Gewässer angekommen, musste ich erstmal schlucken, als ich sah, wieviele Karpfen- und Hechtansitzangler vor Ort waren. |uhoh: Mit der Wathose konnte ich dem Trubel zum Glück halbwegs entgehen und fing mit viel Mühe auf einen Prologic Prey-Wobbler nochmal zwei Hechte von 40 und 55 cm.




Mein Endergebnis des heutigen Tages waren somit 8 Hechte und ein Bonus-Zander. Alle Fische durften wieder schwimmen! Auch wenn die Größe der Hechte nicht gerade außergewöhnlich war, bin ich doch sehr zufrieden, schließlich fängt die Saison ja erst an. 
Werde morgen an einem größere See mal versuchen einen größeren Hecht zu überlisten.


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil, und Respekt,

Du fischt ja wirklich so , als wäre an jedem folgenden Tag Schonzeitbeginn.

Tolle Strecke, - wird dich aber sicher auch Kraft gekostet haben...  Gute Nacht :m:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri Veit, leider bin ich momentan zum Friedfischangeln verdonnert, mein Verein macht den Raubfisch erst am 01.06 auf..

Sag mal was ist das für ne Rute da?


----------



## Gizi (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch dickes Petri von mir, da können meine beiden 55 und 57 Zander nicht mithalten  aber dafür bin ich nicht leer ausgegangen heute.


----------



## mortal (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit. Auch von mir ein fettes Petri Heil. Morgen um 5 Uhr will ich weiter auf Jäger versuchen.


----------



## Hermann W. (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an alle die heute schon erfolgreich waren!

Ich komme auch gerade von unserem Vereinsgewässer zurück! Ergebnis nach knapp 1,5 Stunden: einen Hecht (57 cm) konnte ich zu einem kurzen Landgang überreden, ein weiterer ist mir kurz vor dem Ufer ausgeschlitzt und eine Biss habe ich leider verpennt. Mein Kumpel hat auch noch einen Mittleren (55 cm) erwischt. Alles in allen ein gelungener Auftakt.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## schaumburg4 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo boardies
war pünktlich zum ersten mai gestern los und jkonnte einen Barsch von 33cm und einen Zander von 53cm fangen,..bissen beide auf Gummifisch, dazu habe ich noch 2 untermaßige Zander ( schwimmen natürlich wieder). Einen etwas größeren Zander hatte ich auch noch dran, der hat sich baer beim anblick des ANglers schnell außem Staub gemacht.
Also gestern bissen sie wirklich sehr gut, Gewässer: MLK
lg Schaumburg


----------



## TeeDub (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Sag mal was ist das für ne Rute da?


Das ist eine Savage Gear Bushwhacker (hatte er in seinem Posting aber auch erwähnt) #6


----------



## Veit (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute vormittag wieder mit der Spinnrute draußen. Zuerst an meinem Hausfluss, wo garnichts ging, dann versuchte ich mein Glück an einem kleinen See. Dort gabs auf Kopyto River-Shad drei Fehlbisse. Ein Köderwechsel auf Wobbler brachte erst einen 50er Schnappi auf Prologic Prey und dann nen netten 74er, der dem Radau des Illex Bunnys nicht widerstehen konnte und diesen volley nahm. Im Drill lieferte er einige spektakuläre Sprungeinlagen. Schnell ein Pic geschossen, dann durfte der Esox, welcher mein bisher größter aus diesem Gewässer war, wieder in sein Element.


----------



## GuidoOo (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern(also 1ter Mai) war ich mit einem Freund auf dem Wasser...los gings um 5Uhr nach 10 min gleich der 1te Biss auf rot/gelb/orangen Mannswobbler...leider nur ein 20ger Barsch:Aber der Anfang wäre gemacht...dann lange Nichts,also schleppten wir durch die Schwentine in den Kronensee, wo sven(mein freund) nen schönen Biss auf den besagten Wobbler in ca.2,5 Meter Tiefe bekam...kurz vor der langung wurde aufeinmal die schnur gekappt...der 80ger hecht war Geschichte und ich leicht angetrauert wegen MEINEM wobbler mit dem ich schon viele Ausnahmefänge hatte...und alles nur wegen eines abgeplatzen rutenrings...
Naja das Leben geht weiter#6
Danach wieder lange nichts, also wieder die Schwentine runter, durch den Fuhlensee durch ,wieder die Schwentine runter und ab auf den Lanker See, wo ich auch gleich einen Biss auf meinen Blinker bekam...der Fisch(65cm) musste leider mit,da er den Köder bis zum...geschluckt hatte...dann kam noch so manch kleiner fisch bis 60 cm....von mir...danach wieder hoch in den fuhlensee(es war schon abend) eben schnell an die raststelle vor Ort jeder eine pizza ungegessen und wieder aufs Wasser:Zack, die Hechte bissen besser...Köder war meistens ein Jackson Real Jerk in grün gelb...nach ca. 3 hechten von mir fuhren wir nochmal in den Kronensee wo Sven dann endlich einen Biss bekam(er war schon leicht gefrustet, weil er noch keinen Hecht gefangen hatte)...
die Bremse kreischte und nach ca. 7 minuten lag die Schönheit dann im Boot...
Die Dame hatte 87cm und knapp 10 pfund und biss in 3 metern Tiefe mitten in einem Kleinfischschwarm beim schleppen:vik:


----------



## cowi (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

auch ich war gestern los um die saison in S-H ein zu läuten
ergebnis waren 3 kleine hechte zwischen 40 und 50 cm 
und ein schöner barsch von 44 cm:vik:

mfg 

Basti


----------



## Angelgage (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle sind ja echt super Fische werde das we auch mal los machen mal schauen ob da was geht .


----------



## G-hunter (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der real jurk ist ja auch meiner (Sven ) bin ich G-hunter ^^


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

HI,

sin ein paar richtig schöne Bilder dabei.
Macht weiter so.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So Leute...es war heute Saisonstart angesagt und es ging garnicht gut los zweiter Wurf Perrücke naja alles neu angetüddelt und weiter ging's
Nach einer 1 Std. immer noch kein Biss es fing nicht gut an, aber dann der erste Zander, gute 40cm hatte er, das machte hoffnung auf mehr :k

Dann 15 min. später wieder ein Ruck in der Rute, Anhieb und...sitzt!!! Sauber der zweite war bisschen größer, gute 50cm, man jetzt war mehr drinne und wir wurden heiß :q
Kurz darauf hatte ich den Köder bis ans Ufer gezogen und auf einmal ein kräftiges TOCK!!! das mit einem Anhieb gekontert wurde, sitzt!!!

Ich musste erstmal pumpen um ihn an die Oberfläche zu bekommen und dann kam das Monster zum Vorschein ein dicker fetter Zander von geschätzten 90cm, man war das ein Tier!!!

Ich war leider zu nervös und wollte ihn zu schnell raus haben, meine Bremse war zudem auch noch zu fest eingestellt PENG!!! und mein Mono Vorfach war durch!!! MIST voller enttäuschung angelten wir weiter und mein Kollege Matten konnte dann auch seinen ersten Zander für das Jahr 2008 verhaften 35cm hatte der kleine 

Dann sagte Matten hier willst mal meine neue Rute Crypton Zander Stick testen? JA KLAR warum nicht sagte ich...er hatte noch für mich ausgeworfen und übergab mir seine neue Rute 3-4 Kurbel umdrehungen und da kam es wieder TOCK!!! es rumste richtig. Ich setzte Blitzartig zum Anhieb an und der saß mal wieder!!! Sauber sagte ich, der macht aber richtig Action. Nach ca 5 min. hatten wir ihn draußen 81cm ein richtig fettes Tier anscheind war der schon voll gefressen mit Brutfisch 5 Kg. Da wir die Ruten ja getauscht haben fing Matten mit meiner Rute noch einen 61cm Zander, dannach tauschten wir wieder zurück und jeder angelte weiter mit eigener Rute.

Matten war noch dran mit einem größeren Fisch und da kam er denn auch ein 80cm Zander 5,5 Kg auch ein fettes Tier voll gefressen und gekämpft hat der wie Sau. 

ALLE Fische schwimmen wieder denn auch wir wollen morgen noch etwas fangen #6

Einen geileren ersten Angeltag hatten wir noch nie erlebt, die Saison ist sehr gut gestartet und darf auch gerne so weiter gehen |supergri

Hier ein Foto vom Kollegen mit seinem 80cm Zander


----------



## Sandro25 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Der fliegende Hecht !

*Nach den 2 Schneiderausflügen, hab ich mich entschlossen, heute nach dem Abendbrot, wohl genährt:q, im Schutz der Dämmerung und zuversichtlich, noch mal mein Glück zu versuchen ( Mein Gefühl sollte mich nicht im Stich lassen#6 )
Nach langem überlegen an welches Gewässer ich mein Glück versuchen sollte, entschloß ich mich an eine Gewässer zu fahren, an dem ich im letzten Jahr nur 3 mal angeln war und auch nur einen Esox dort landen konnte.
Als ich dort angekommen war, entschloß ich mich meinen Illex Arnoud Wobbler mal wieder zum Einsatz zu bringen und diese Entscheidung war gold richtig. Nach dem 2. Wurf, war der Wobbler schon wieder am Rand und ich wollte zum 3. Wurf ansetzten, als urplötzlich ein Esox aus dem Wasser schoß ( der flog mir fast in den Schoß#d) und sich meinen Wobbler schnappte und wieder in sein Element eintauchte, nur gut das ich die Bremse nicht so hart eingestellt hatte, sonst wäre er wohl abgerissen. Nach einem spektakulären Drill mit einem ,,Fliegendem Esox" der immer wieder aus dem Wasser sprang, gelang es mir letztendlich den Esox zu einem Fotoshooting zu überreden, danach durfte er sofort wieder in sein Element zurück.
Sowas hab ich absolut noch nicht erlebt, das ist echt kein Quatsch, der wär mir fast in den choß gesprungen;+.
Und hier das Foto:


----------



## Hackersepp (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Karl Kani + friend:

Traumtag für euch, ein kräftiges Petri Heil, 

Da waren die Zander aber beissfreudig.

Wart ihr an nem See oder Fluss???

@sandro: 

Petri , wie groß war denn der HEcht??? 

Ich kann das wirklich schlecht einschätzen, weil das Foto so dermaßen überzogen bearbeitet ist


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wir waren an einem See #6

Ja war ne Sternstunde :l


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage...#6
Besonders Veit, Sandro und Karl Kani haben ja wieder mächtig zugeschlagen...#6
Ich war natürlich auch unterwegs...|supergri

1.Mai - Schonzeit vorbei....
....aber leider nur in Deutschland und noch nicht in Holland.
Da ich aber unbedingt neue Wobbler für meinen Shop testen wollte, habe ich dieses Wochenende auf Holland verzichtet, habe mein Boot angehängt
und habe ein heimisches Gewässer unsicher gemacht.
Der Wobblertest verlief auch recht erfolgreich.
Ich konnte mit dem neuen Okto Wobbler von Yad in grün /weiß erst einen
70er Hecht





einen 62er




und einen 68er Hecht überlisten.




Es folgten dann noch ein 45 er Minihecht




und ein schöner 79er auf den Okto Wobbler in gelb/rot








Das war das Testobjekt.


----------



## mipo (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> So Leute...es war heute Saisonstart angesagt und es ging garnicht gut los zweiter Wurf Perrücke naja alles neu angetüddelt und weiter ging's
> Nach einer 1 Std. immer noch kein Biss es fing nicht gut an, aber dann der erste Zander, gute 40cm hatte er, das machte hoffnung auf mehr :k
> 
> Dann 15 min. später wieder ein Ruck in der Rute, Anhieb und...sitzt!!! Sauber der zweite war bisschen größer, gute 50cm, man jetzt war mehr drinne und wir wurden heiß :q
> ...


 
Petri Heil zum schönen Zander und toller Bericht.


----------



## Sandro25 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



			
				Hackersepp schrieb:
			
		

> @sandro:
> 
> Petri , wie groß war denn der HEcht???
> 
> Ich kann das wirklich schlecht einschätzen, weil das Foto so dermaßen überzogen bearbeitet ist


 

Hallo, find ich nicht das das Foto überzogen bearbeitet ist, es ist halt nur der Hintergrund verschleiert! Das war ein guter 70er Esox, leider kein Riese, aber für den Anfang schon mal nicht schlecht#6


----------



## Strykee (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

wir waren am 1 Mai auch auf Hecht und ich find mit erfolg!



pk0312 schrieb:


> Also wir (Zesch,Strykee,Zanderkalle und Ich) wollten uns am 1 Mai an der Lippe treffen um 6.00 Uhr sollte es eigentlich los gehen und Zesch und Strykee waren auch schon da nur irgendwie war mir morgens nach 2 Stunden schlaf noch nicht so nach angeln zumute also sind Zanderkalle und ich um 9.00 uhr dort eingetroffen. Die beiden hatten wohl schon einige Nachläufer und das lies uns Hoffen das wir heute was schönes erwischen werden,also Ruten starklar gemacht und schon flogen die Gufis in die Lippe.
> Es muss so 11.30 Uhr gewesen sein als ich beschloss mal diesen komischen Wackel-Dackel-Storm (ich weiss den namen von dem Teil nicht) der schon ewig und drei Tage Jungfräulich in meiner Köderkiste lag auszuprobieren.
> 2 Würfe später ein Hammerschlag in der rute das ich dachte sie fliegt mir aus der Hand.Als Strykee die Krumme rute sah kam er sofort mit einem Kescher um mir zu helfen. Dann kam der Fisch das erste mal an die oberfläche und wir schauten uns an und meinten "schei*** der iss ja riesig" Strykee sah sich den kescher an und rannte weg um einen grösseren zu holen, der immernoch zu klein war, aber egal einen noch grösseren hatten wir nicht dabei.
> Dann hatte ich den Hecht endlich am Ufer und Strykee kescherte einfach mal beherzt drauf los und zwar genau im richtigen augenblick denn als er grade den Kopf im kescher hatte wurde die Schnur lasch (Stahlvorfach gerisssen:v) aber er lies nicht beeindrucken und und hob den Hecht halb im kescher halb in der Luft an Land.
> ...



http://img407.*ih.us/img407/5679/cimg3887dy8.jpg

Dieser Hecht hat gegen Abend auf einen 14 cm Gufi gebissen war 74 cm gross und hat mir nen knackigen Drill geboten den ich so schnell nicht vergessen werde 


http://img176.*ih.us/img176/5976/cimg3885ro6.jpg

pk0312 hat diesen tollen Hecht gefangen das Massband zeigte genau 111 cm und als ich ihn das erste mal gesehen habe hab ich mich zimlich erschrocken und musste erstmal nach einem grösseren Kescher greifen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da gehts aber nach der Schonzeit ja wieder richtig los. 
Petri Heil allen Fängern!!


----------



## mastercremaster (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

arme zonenkinder....wo müsst ihr denn fischen? sieht aus wie in tschernobyl....der hecht hat ja auch passende ausmaße. 
dickes petri!
ist bei euch die lippe so überschwemmt?
beste grüße


----------



## fish - hunter (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo, 

ich war am 1. Mai bereits um 6:15 an unserem Vereinssee, und habe den Hechten nachgestellt. nach 6 Stunden unermüdlichen absuchen des Wassers mit einem Kunstköderfisch habe ich beschlossen nach Hause zu fahren.
Um nicht umsonst zu rudern bin ich sehr nahe am Ufer zurückgerudert und habe geschleppt. 
Durch den ständigen Wiederstand der sich durch den Köder und häufig auch durch Wasserpflanzen ergibt habe ich nicht gleich bemerkt, dass ein Hecht angebissen hatte. Nach einem kurzen Drill hatte ich ihn problemlos gelandet und abgehakt. 
Er war leider klein( 53cm) aber da es mein überhaupt erster Hecht war trotzdem was besonderes. Ich hab ihn natürlich zurückgesetzt, nicht zuletzt weil das min. Maß bei uns 60 cm beträgt.
Hier noch die Bilder:







Petri Heil 

fish - hunter


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> arme zonenkinder....wo müsst ihr denn fischen? sieht aus wie in tschernobyl....der hecht hat ja auch passende ausmaße.
> dickes petri!
> ist bei euch die lippe so überschwemmt?
> beste grüße


 

die stelle ist so wegen eines bergbauschadens! naja den Ruhrpott mit tschernobyl vergleichen!#q


----------



## Allroundtalent (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern mit meinem kleinen bruder los und er hat es mal wieder bessergmacht als ich =D^^

ein 34 ger barsch aus unserem vereinssee!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Strykee schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir waren am 1 Mai auch auf Hecht und ich find mit erfolg!
> 
> ...



dickes petri,
is das da im hintergrund etwa eine straßenlaterne im wasser|supergri|supergri|supergri?
vlg


----------



## macmarco (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@*Strykee: Dickes Petri!!!! Goile Laterne im Wasser!!
*


----------



## Matze_07 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe gestern meinen aller ersten Hecht gefangen, war zwar ziemlich klein, hab ihn aber trotzedem fotografiert.
Lg Matze


----------



## JohnvanJerk (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Hecht. Der bleibt immer in Erinnerung !


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Matze_07 schrieb:


> Habe gestern meinen aller ersten Hecht gefangen, war zwar ziemlich klein, hab ihn aber trotzedem fotografiert.
> Lg Matze


 
Der erste Hecht ist immer was ganz besonderes. egal wie gross oder klein.
Petri #6


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum schönen Hecht...:vik:

Und die Laterne steht dort für die Nachtangler..#q


----------



## Sarein (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war Gestern Nachmittag an meinem Gewässer. Hab meine Köderfischrute an die Kante geworfen und mich in die Abendsonne gesetzt. Keine 5 minuten später war die Pose auch schon weg... Zum vorschein kam der 45er. Neben einem schönen Biss auf einen Tauwurm war sonst nix mehr los.


----------



## maesox (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!

Hier zwei vom Wochenende..

http://img356.*ih.us/img356/9832/img1194kt0.jpg

http://img383.*ih.us/img383/2861/img1186ps8.jpg
Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!!

hier mal mein einstand nach der schonzeit 

102cm


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischangler!#6

Ich war heute vormittag an stehenden Gewässern Spinnfischen. 
Auf Gummifisch (Kopyto) hatte ich einen besseren Aussteiger und mehrere Fehlbisse. Nur ein knapp 50er Schniepelhecht konnte gelandet werden, der hatte den Köder dafür aber auch tief inhaliert.




Beim wobbeln gabs erst einen vielleicht 30 cm langen Babyhecht als Nachläufer auf Illex Squirell, später packte dann aber ein prächtiger Barsch von glatten 40 cm auf einen Prologic Prey 89 zu.




Kurz darauf ging auf den gleichen Köder nochmal ein halbstarker Esox.


----------



## Blink* (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Petri an die Fänger!!
> 
> hier mal mein einstand nach der schonzeit
> 
> 102cm




Schöner Auftakt !

Dickes Petri von mir#6


----------



## Holger (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den ganzen Fängern ! Wunderschöne Fische ! #6

So, Boardie Steph75 alias Stephan und ich waren heute zum Zander-Anangeln auf dem Wasser....
Wie erwartet war es sehr schwierig....die Zander sind noch nicht mit Laichen fertig und so blieben die ersten 2 Stunden bis auf 2 Stupser ohne Biss....
Dann fanden wir aber doch noch die Fische, und ein Doppelschlag entschneiderte uns....
Die Fische waren beide so 60 cm lang, und meiner wie man sieht noch vollends im Laich-Dress....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte morgens meinen ersten Barsch für 2008 fangen#h

Bei mir gings heute rund, anfangs ein geiler Barsch auf Tauwurm am Jig, gefolgt von einem kleinen Grashecht, dann 40+ Döbel und dann noch ein richtig dicker Breitbarsch :m

Ne kleine Entschädigung für den letzten Ausflug am Freitag...11Stunden auf Hecht...nich ein einziger biss-.-


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin, komme gerade ausm urlaub wieder, ich war am lanzer see
ich war eig recht erfolgreich, ergebnis waren:
1 Zander 81 cm (pb!!)
3 Hechte 40-60 cm
2 verlorene hechte ( ein guter fisch war dabei!!)
1 Aal
leider exestieren keine bilder, da ich meine kamera zuhause vergessen hatte ...#d


----------



## Ronacts (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Konnte morgens meinen ersten Barsch für 2008 fangen#h
> 
> Ne kleine Entschädigung für den letzten Ausflug am Freitag...11Stunden auf Hecht...nich ein einziger biss-.-


 
Petri zu deinen Fischen
Na ganz leer ausgegangen bist du ja doch nicht 
Gruß Ronny


----------



## Dirk30 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

hatte heute mal wieder ein wenig Glück und konnte diesen Hecht fangen. Gefangen hatte ich ihn mit meiner Sportex HM Turbo Spin 2, Shimano Exage 4000 FA, Balzer Platinum Mono Schnur und einen DAM Effzet Blinker Silber/Kupfer in 16gr. Der Hecht hatte eine Länge von 75cm und ein Gewicht von 2900gr.


----------



## bertman (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Boardies,

war heute egtl. auf Forellen aus,
aber hab leider nur kleine Forellen fangen können. Nach einiger Zeit hab ich dann u.a. diesen Döbel zum Biss verleiten können.
Ist so zwischen 50 und 55cm lang gewesen. Gefangen hab ich ihn in der Ruhr.


Gruss Robert


----------



## Promachos (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und Petri allen Fängern!

Ich konnte am Samstag meinen ersten Barsch am DS-Rig fangen. Nicht gerade ein Riese, aber immerhin der erste und - wie alle Barsche - einfach ein schöner Fisch:l.
http://img504.*ih.us/img504/2753/barsch030508ew7.th.jpg
Ach ja: Köder war ein fetter Tauwurm.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, ich konnte bisher leider noch keine großen Fänge melden  Habe allerdings auch kaum Zeit für unser  Hobby


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Fischen
> Na ganz leer ausgegangen bist du ja doch nicht
> Gruß Ronny



ja stimmt, trotzdem, leider keinen hecht -.-
naja nächste woche gehts auf WELS:q


----------



## stefan78 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Servus,

endlich darf ich auch mal :vik:
Nachdem ich jetzt unzählige Male an versch. Gewässern auf Hecht geangelt und dabei allerlei Kunstköder für immer in den Fluten versenkt habe, ohne auch nur einen einzigen Biss zu haben, war der heutige Tag endlich von Erfolg gekrönt: Der erste Hecht meines Lebens - der Bann ist jetzt hoffentlich gebrochen. Die Faszination ist jetzt auf jeden Fall voll da!
Der Milchner mit 84 cm wurde mit ´nem Gründling auf Grund in dem riesigen Flüsschen Haune (mündet bei Bad Hersfeld in die Fulda) heute vormittag gegen 11.30 Uhr zum Landgang überredet. Wollte eigentlich schon wieder leicht angefrustet zusammenpacken, aber dann...|laola:
Verdammt, da geht der Puls schon mal Richtung Herzkasper, wenn er das erste mal dem Wasser schießt |uhoh:
Eine Waage war leider nicht in der Nähe, schade eigentlich.

P.S. danke an Frank #6

Gruß und ein dickes Petri an alle
Stefan


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, gerade eben hat der erste vernünftige Hecht dieses Jahr gebissen (ok, war auch erst zum zweiten mal los). 
Wollte eigentlich nur eben mit dem Hund rüber zum See damit er sein Geschäft machen kann (daher auch in Trainingshose!), aber da kann man ja auch mal ein paar Wurf riskieren. Eben die leichte Spinnrute mit einem Illex Arnaud 110 bewaffnet und schon beim dritten Wurf diesen 87er verhaftet. 
War ein sehr netter Drill am leichten Gerät.


----------



## Felix 1969 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an Johnnie Walker!!!!#6


----------



## welsfaenger (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ach, und hier noch der 44er Barsch vom 01. Mai. Gebissen hat er auf einen geschleppeten Köderfisch.
Haben an dem Tag auch noch einen ca. 60er Hecht gefangen (auf Illex Freddy Catwalk 170) der aber ohne Foto das Wasser wiedersehen durfte.


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger! #6

Ich war heute abend bei meinen Großeltern zum Grillen eingeladen, zuvor musste ich aber nochmal schnell die Hechte am Vereinssee besuchen. Bei spiegelglatter Wasseroberfläche gab es auf Gummifisch nur zwei sehr spitze Attacken, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Am Prologic Prey 89 blieb dann aber wenigstens noch ein arg lädierter 50er Schniepel hängen und entschneiderte mich somit.




Nach der kulinarischen Stärkung ging es an ein Fließgewässer, wo ich zunächst auch mit Gummifisch mein Glück versuchte. Drei Bier und zwei Schnäpse sind offenbar etwas zuviel gewesen:#2:, so dass ich einen kräftigen Biss auf Sandra-Twister (vermutlich ein Rapfen) leider verpatzte und ein guter Fischkontakt auf Kopyto-Shad nach ein paar Sekunden zum meinem Unmut mit Ausschlitzen endete. Da sich an anderer Stelle die Kleinfische im Uferbereich aber so unbändig bebärdeten, musste ich mal einen kleinen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler dazwischen halten. Nach ein paar Würfen machte es auch schon zapp und ein schöner 64er Zandrino musste sich kurz ins Gras legen, bevor er zurück zur essbaren Beute durfte.


----------



## leipziger21 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So ich machs mal kurz 
91 cm gefangen auf Zalt (19 cm/Crappie)


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow, starker Fisch! Glückwunsch!#6 Und wieder ein Beweis, dass man auch bei Hitze und Sonnenschein große Hechte fangen kann.


----------



## serge7 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle glücklichen Fänger! Sehr schöne Fische.#6

Nach diversen Räubern in den letzten Tagen bei mir möchte ich hier nochmal die beiden besten Fische davon präsentieren: Hecht 78 cm und Zander 70 cm.

P.S. Sorry, daß ich ein bisschen "Weissen" musste...


----------



## kohlie0611 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, sehr schöne Fische#6,bei mir läuft momentan irgendwie garnix...


----------



## Dissection2k (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern, sehr schöne Fische#6,bei mir läuft momentan irgendwie garnix...



Petri auch von mir - Bei mir läuft übrigens auch nix, wobei ich allerdings sagen muss, dass ich wegen der Zanderschonzeit sämtliche Raubfischzüge eingestellt habe. Halte es kaum mehr bis zum 31. aus! |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

und ich schaffe es nichtmal ans gewässer..................grrrrrrrr


petri an d. fänger


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So jetzt muss ich euch mal berichten, was mir gestern an der Saale widerfahren ist. :c Ich fischte in der Abenddämmerung an einer ruhigen Stelle, wo viel Kleinfischaktivität zu sehen war, mit einem 8 cm Kopyto-Gummifisch und bekam kurz vorm Ufer einen sanften Biss. Der Anhieb saß und zunächst glaubte ich, es "nur" mit einem besseren Hecht oder Zander zu tun zu haben. Schnell musste ich aber feststellen, dass ich mich mächtig getäuscht habe, denn aus dem anfangs mittelkräftigen Widerstand wurde nun ein unbändiger, extrem heftiger Zug des Gegners. Der Fisch zog dann sofort aus der ruhigen Zone in die Hauptströmung und von diesem Zeitpunkt an, hatte ich wirklich KEINE Chance mehr. Längst war mir klar, dass ich einen Wels am Haken hatte, aber diese Gewalt am anderen Ende war nicht nur beeindruckend sondern schon regelrecht furchteinflößend. Meter um Meter wurde Schnur von der mittlerweile extrem hart eingestellten Rollenbremse gerissen, ab und zu stoppte der Fisch zwar, aber dann ging es immer wieder weiter. Ich brauchte nur die Rute zu halten und konnte absolut garnichts entgegensetzen. Hab dann schnell Angelfreund Henni (Boardnick: Fehlbiss) angerufen, der auch 10 Minuten später eintraf. Mittlerweile war der Fisch bestimmt schon 100 Meter flussabwärts gezogen und Henni konnte mir diesmal auch nicht helfen. Ich gab die krumme Rute an ihn weiter, aber er konnte genauso wenig ausrichten wie ich. Immer, wenn wir meinten, der Wels wäre zu Ruhe gekommen, zog er im nächsten Moment wieder mehrere Meter Schnur runter. Da wir am Ufer nicht hinterherlaufen konnten, weil ein Bauwerk im Weg stand, war erstrecht nichts zu machen. Als die Spule fast leer war (rund 170 Meter Schnur drauf), ist er dann abgerissen. Zum Glück, sonst wäre noch die ganze Geflochtene Schnur weg gewesen. |uhoh: Fand es trotzdem super, dass Henni so schnell vorbeigekommen ist und den Giganten auch mal fühlen konnte. So hab ich wenigstens einen Zeugen, der bestätigen kann, dass diese Geschichte kein bisschen Übertreibung oder Anglerlatein beeinhaltet. Da ich ja in den letzten Jahren schon Welse bis 1,55 m mit "normalem" Spinngerät landen konnte, die ich teilweise auch in recht starker Strömung drillen musste, kann ich auch sagen, dass keiner dieser Fische, mit dem von gestern nur ansatzweise vergleichbar war. Ich denke, dass ich, ohne mich dabei weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen, behaupten kann, dass ich es hier mit einem Wels zu tun hatte, welcher der 2 m-Klasse mindestens sehr nah gewesen sein muss. Für mich hat er die Erkenntnis gebracht, dass die erfolgreiche Landung solcher Exemplare mit normalem Gerät, so gut wie unmöglich ist. Allerdings denke ich, dass es keinen Sinn macht, nun zum Spinnfischen auf die üblichen Zielfische an der Saale (also Hecht, Zander, Rapfen, Döbel) mit stärkerem Material zu fischen, denn um solche Welse zu landen, bedarf es offenbar Gerät, was ausschließlich darauf ausgelegt ist.
Achja, eine erfolgreiche Landung kann ich von gestern auch noch vermelden. Ein netter knapp 70er Zander (nicht gemessen, ein danebenstehender Passant hat schnell geknipst) ging ganz überraschend am späten Nachmittag noch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf einen Illex Squirell-Wobbler, der für Döbel und Barsche bestimmt war, ist aber letztlich nicht mehr als ein Trostpreis gewesen. Der Stachelritter schwimmt selbstverständlich wieder.


----------



## FPB (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petrie veit,
schönes hitzeflimmern bei euch ,
*ich will auchmal wieder zum angeln*

mein neid ist dir gewiss für diesen schönen drill und den trostpreis !!!

gruß
frank


----------



## Promachos (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern,
vor allem Serge und Veit!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Holger (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, Veit ! #6

Und schade mit dem großen Wels.....#q
Allerdings muß ich dir etwas widersprechen, ganz unmöglich ist der Drill solcher Fische mit normalem Gerät nicht. Boardie Lahnfischer hat vor einigen Tagen einen gut genährten Wels von 182 cm gefangen, ausgedrillt an einer Skelli mit ner 10400er Red Arc.
Es geht, aber es ist wohl wahnsinnig schwierig. Viel hätte auch bei Lahni nicht gefehlt, dann wär der Fisch flöten gegangen.


----------



## Stachelgetier (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.Wenn der Wels in eine knackige Strömung kommt ist das Ausdrillen ungleich schwerer als in ruhigeren Gefilden. Deshalb kommt es auch immer auf die äußeren Umstände an. 

Als Lösung für die "Welsgefahr" beim Spinfischen, bleibt wohl nur eine größere Rolle zu benutzen mit mehr Schnur. Denn mit einer Stärkeren Rute macht es keinen Spaß mehr 8er Kopytos zu jiggen. 

Dies geht leider aufs Gewicht Combo. Aber an einer kopflastigen Skelli wäre dies vielleicht eine Möglichkeit.

Eine "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" ist halt immer noch ein Traum :vik:


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Holger: Da hast du recht, von Lahnis Wels weiß ich auch, er hat die Fangstory von diesem Megafisch ja auch bei uns im spin-fishing-Board gepostet. :m Das größte Problem war bei mir gestern, dass wir dem Fisch nicht am Ufer folgen konnten, sonst wäre vielleicht noch irgendwas machbar gewesen, so wars aussichtslos.


----------



## Ranger (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Echt schade Veit, hattest Du mit dem Gedanken gespielt, den Fisch im Wasser zu verfolgen, ne nasse Hose ist doch zu ertragen...


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi
Es gibt einige tricks der Welsangler am Ebro.Folgendes zieht der Wels ohne nachlass ab oder gibt nicht nach, öffnen sie denn Bügel lockern komplett die Schnurr(bis zu 1min),zu 80% legt der Wels ein Stop ein oder läßt sich zu grund fallen,durch dieses Druck von der Rute nehmen schlagen die Fische auch wieder andere richtungen ein.
Habe ich am Ebro schon paar mal gesehen diese technik,und in einigen Welsfilmen wird das auch öfter gezeigt.Einfach mal testen!
lg


----------



## Veit (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Ranger: Das hätte ich gemacht, nur war auch das nicht möglich, da der Fluss dort kanalisiert ist. 

@ gründler: Interessanter Tipp, werd ich ausprobieren beim nächsten Wels (und der kommt bestimmt.... )


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi
So mach es auch kurz Effzett 93cm ca 5-6kg.Biß so gegen 20Uhr.
lg


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heul! Der kann sich doch echt sehen lassen!
Bei mir gabs gestern leider nur zwei Döbel...


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jup danke!

Kurz vorher hatten wir nen Hammer-harten-Biß,nach ca 1min aussteiger#q
Tippen stark(Bruder) auf nen großen Zander der ü.90cm Kategorie!Typische harte Kopfschläge mit langsamen Fluchten,na ja der beißt dann heute Abend nochmal,oder die tage halt,man kann ja nicht alles kriegen was man gern hätte.
lg


----------



## Stachelgetier (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich weiß nicht ob ichs richtige Unterforum erwischt habe.

Habe mal eine Frage. Und zwar fische ich am Oberrhein wo der Zander/Hecht noch bis 15.05 gesperrt ist. Bedeutet das, dass ich auch nicht mit Kunstködern auf Rapfen fischen kann?

Habe durch Inet recherche nix dazu gefunden. Auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht auch nichts dazu....

Kann mir da jemand eine Info geben?


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Stachelgetier schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage. Und zwar fische ich am Oberrhein wo der Zander/Hecht noch bis 15.05 gesperrt ist. Bedeutet das, dass ich auch nicht mit Kunstködern auf Rapfen fischen kann?
> 
> Habe durch Inet recherche nix dazu gefunden. Auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht auch nichts dazu....


 
Wenn in den Vereinsbestimmungen (Merkblatt) bei den Regeln kein Kunstköderverbot aufgeführt ist, bedeutet das, das Kunstköder während der Zanderschonzeit erlaubt sind.


----------



## Stachelgetier (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Es gibt keine Vereinsordnung oder ähnliches, da ich die Karte für den Rhein mir privat besorgt habe.

Es zählt die  LFischVO -BW, aber da habe ich nix dazu gefunden. 
Weiß das jemand?


----------



## sevone (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

es ist alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist.


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So wir waren auch mal wieder Hechte und co.Ärgern!
83cm ca 4kg konnten wir auf Effzett verhaften(entglitten),und einige große Brassen(bis ca.4kg) aussen gehakt,meist im Rücken und an der Schwanzwurzel,die stehen so dicht und in Massen am Schilf und Laichen das der Blinker manchmal gar net auf grund kam.
lg.


----------



## Molke-Drink (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Farbe das Bild Petrie,das mit den Brassen war bei uns vor ca einer woche das selbe#6


----------



## gründler (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Geile Farbe das Bild Petrie,das mit den Brassen war bei uns vor ca einer woche das selbe#6


 

Danke Sonnenuntergang vor einer ca.Std.Mit Sonne im Rücken(Cam).
lg


----------



## Ranger (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Gründler - Petri Heil!

Wo darf man denn rund um Hannover vom Boot aus Fischen???


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch mein 91er Waller von gestern Abend.
(das ich so komisch schaue, liegt an meiner Fotoprofessionalität :q)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri dazu^^ geiles foto^^

ehm, mal so nebenbei, was is denn eig so das ideale waller-wetter ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schau mir in die Augen Kleines :q

Schönes Ding! Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> petri dazu^^ geiles foto^^
> 
> ehm, mal so nebenbei, was is denn eig so das ideale waller-wetter ?


 
Keine Ahnung, habe nicht gezielt auf Waller geangelt.
Auf jeden Fall beissen sie dann am besten, wenn es so warm ist, das die anderen Fische kaum noch beissen (auch am Tage).


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin, war jetzt auch abends 2 mal für ein Stündchen los.

am 07.05 hatte ich 2 Hechte: 1 x 95cm und 1 x 76cm
am 10.05 hatte ich 3 Hechte: 1 x 94cm, 1 x 65cm und 1 x 45cm schwimmt wieder


http://img91.*ih.us/img91/5366/bild2ya4mf6.jpg


http://img261.*ih.us/img261/2982/bild1rx8.jpg


----------



## Sarein (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Fritze schrieb:


> Moin, war jetzt auch abends 2 mal für ein Stündchen los.
> 
> am 07.05 hatte ich 2 Hechte: 1 x 95cm und 1 x 76cm
> am 10.05 hatte ich 3 Hechte: 1 x 94cm, 1 x 65cm und 1 x 45cm schwimmt wieder
> ...


 
Petri zu den Fischen! #6 Wo warst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? :q


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na Schweriner See :q  #h


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow, für 'mal nen Stündchen' ne ordentliche Leistung! 

Aber eigentlich mag ich lieber schöne Fotos am Gewässer...

flo


----------



## Hechtchris (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also so fotos aufm boden ? Halt doch die Fische in die Kamera im Garten daheim sieht doch viel geiler aus ! Mach ich auch so #6

Aber dickes Petri zu den geilen Fischen


----------



## Nordangler (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Waren heute am Westensee mit einer tollen Gruppe unterwegs. Alle hatten ihren Esox.
Hier ein Bild vom größten Hecht.

http://img381.*ih.us/img381/931/img1240xm4.jpg

Dann noch ein Bild was passieren kann, wenn evtl etwas verkehrt gemacht wird.
Dem Angler wurde dann die Freiheit wieder gegeben.

http://img381.*ih.us/img381/4945/img1273pr2.jpg

Sven


----------



## Stachelgetier (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Autsch, aber hat Potenzial zum Modeschmuck :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

MoinMoin!

Schöne Fische! PetriHeil


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Waren heute am Westensee mit einer tollen Gruppe unterwegs. Alle hatten ihren Esox...
> 
> Dann noch ein Bild was passieren kann, wenn evtl etwas verkehrt gemacht wird.
> Dem Angler wurde dann die Freiheit wieder gegeben.
> ...


 
uiuiui...

naja, wenn mann das "chaos" da im boot sieht musste es ja so kommen, gell??

trotzdem petri, wie schwer war er denn??

greetz

mirco


----------



## Spezi22 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier mal meine Fänge von heute, aus dem Kindergarten.


Der Tag fing mit einem kleinen Barsch beim Drop Shot Angeln an......










Nun wollten auch mal die Hechte loslegen, leider waren es nur kleine so ca zwischen 35-45 cm (nicht gemessen)

















Sie wurden natürlich wieder alle in ihr Element zurückgesetzt.

Petri


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Wow, für 'mal nen Stündchen' ne ordentliche Leistung!
> 
> Aber eigentlich mag ich lieber schöne Fotos am Gewässer...
> 
> flo


 
Da brauche ich nur noch einen Sponsor für ne Digi-Cam :k


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Also so fotos aufm boden ? Halt doch die Fische in die Kamera im Garten daheim sieht doch viel geiler aus ! Mach ich auch so #6
> 
> Aber dickes Petri zu den geilen Fischen


 
Ach komm, du willst doch nur meinen geilen Körper sehen :vik:
Hier hast du |wavey:

http://img73.*ih.us/img73/8236/bild1hs0.jpg


http://img110.*ih.us/img110/9743/bild3od0.jpg


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hehe, das wird aber nicht besser!! 
Tut mir leid, aber ich krieg mich grad nicht wieder ein.

Mein Beitrag wird ja sicher wegen OT verschoben, aber trotzdem... 
Ziehst du die an den Augenliedern hoch? *lol
Das ist ja mal ne neue Landetechnik. 

flo


----------



## Fxxxxx (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na sind die Blümchen nicht schön |rolleyes :l
Und oben der rote Abendhimmel im Hintergrund :k

Und auf dem Rasen kann ich sie momentan nicht ablegen, da dieser grade gedüngt worden ist 

Achso, und hier auch nochmal ganz schmausig zwischen Blumen gebettet

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/3733/bild4gj6.jpg


----------



## Dirk30 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

meine Tochter Jessica und ich waren heute wieder Angeln. Jessica fing ihren ersten Hecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich war letzten donnerstag zum blinkern am vereinssee

hatte einen ca. 50cm hechtund einen um die  75cm (hatte noch nicht abgelaicht) und 1 Barsch

alle 3 fische durften wieder schwimmen:m


----------



## bennson (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sooo ich habe einen der besten Angeltage hinter mir...

ich und ein kumpel wollten gestern Feedern um groß Brassen zu fangen.. aber naja sie sind noch am laichen #q... ausser massi Rotaugen ging nichts. Als ich ein Rotauge reingeholt habe sah ich aufeinmal das ein großer Hecht mein Rotauge klauen wollte und so kam uns die Idee einfach mal mit toten Köfis auf Hecht zu Angeln.

Kofi montiert und rein damit. Nach einer halben Stunde BISS.
Mein Kollege war dran... wir warteten bis die Pose wieder stehen blieb und somit sicherzustellen das der hecht ihn gerade am schlucken ist.. dann anhieb .. er sitz.. nach einem 5 min drill wer der 60er ( nach ellen und anderen Sachen gemssen da da Maßband heute fehlte :c).. der "kleine" war recht träge und ist auch nicht gesprungen oder so.. okay dieser wird zum Hecht essen mitgenommen.

Nun war ich an der Reihe.. köfi montiert und rein damit.. nach ca 1 Stunde .. BISS .... "oha" habe ich mir gedacht wie ich sah das die Pose weg ist und garnicht mehr zu vorschein kommt ... der kleine hat ca 50 m schnur genommen und ins Mittelweiser geschwommen.. ANHIEB .. er sitz... dieser Jung war aber flotter drauf.. schöne fluchten und ein schöner Hechtsprung war dabei :vik:... nach dem 3ten Kescher versuch hatte auch ich einen Hecht und somit meinen ersten gelandeten HECHT MEINES LEBENS. *freu*
Dieser wurde auch nicht released da ich noch nie Hecht gegessen habe.

Danach hatten wir wieder einen Kofi montiert und es tat sich in der prallen Sonne erstmal nichts.

Plötzlich kam ein Boot der Wasseraufsicht da her gerast und verursachte große Wellen. Die Pose ging auf und ab auf und ab.. nachdem die Wellen wech waren erfolgte ein starker biss... Anhieb er sitzt.. Ich dachte mir ohh was fürn broken aber habe nicht gedacht das er all so groß wird.. naja das erste mal war nicht sooo schwer die Dame ans Ufer zu bekommen. Als ich zum ersten mal sah dachte ich mir Ohh Gott das ist ein METER PLUS ... So wie ich mich erschrocken habe hat sich die Dame auch erschrocken und zock bin voller Power weg. In der Zwischenzeit kamen 5 Kajaker und die Gewässeraufsicht mit dem Boot dazu um das Monster zu sehen. Nach 20 Drill und einen schmerzenden Arm kam der erst Kescher versuch ... "OH der Kescher ist viel zu klein um den hecht drüber zu führen, wir müssen ihn direkt mit dem Kopf einführen". Nach 2-3 weiteren Versuchen hatten wir Sie im Kescher. Ich habe mich sehr über das Monster gefreut. Unsere Entscheidung war es die alte Dame wieder schwimmen zu lassen, wa sich auch nicht bereue. Auch zu einem Landgang kam es nicht. Ich habe die alte rausgenommen und 5 min festgehalten bis sie neue Kraft zum wegschwimmen hatte. Also die größe war 1,1m+ nach unseren Messungen. Und das Gewicht war auch ziemlich hoch. Zum GLück habe ich genügend zeugen die das Monster gesehen haben sonst glaubt es mir keiner =) .. ich habe auch Fotos gemacht aber da sieht sie ziemlich klein aus, weil wir sie halt nicht aus dem Wasser genommen haben.

Das mein erstes richtiges Hecht angeln so enden würde hätte ich nie geträumt :l... MFG

http://picasaweb.google.com/benausen/Hechte/photo#5199251953782337682
http://picasaweb.google.com/benausen/Hechte/photo#5199252417638805666


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na das hat doch gut mit den Hechten bei dir geklappt*Glückwunsch* hattest du den köderfisch im mittelwasser angeboten oder knapp über grund?


----------



## bennson (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Na das hat doch gut mit den Hechten bei dir geklappt*Glückwunsch* hattest du den köderfisch im mittelwasser angeboten oder knapp über grund?




5-10m weg vom Ufer bei 1-2 m tiefe |supergri


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Achso, ich machs nicht anders


----------



## flori66 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, hier mein erster Elbe-Zander mit 55cm:


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri allen erfolgreichen Raubfischanglern! Schein gut abzugehen in den letzten Tagen! #6

Ich war heute am späten Vormittag an einem See Spinnfischen. Trotz Hitze und Sonnenschein gingen überraschenderweise 2 Hechte auf Kopyto-Shad bzw. Prologic Prey-Wobbler. Leider schlitzten beide kurz vor der Landung aus. Größen waren schätzungsweise 50 und 60 cm, so war der Verlust zu verschmerzen.
Mittags traf ich mit Freund Henni (Fehlbiss) an unserem Hausfluss. Döbel beißen nach wie vor extrem schlecht auf Kunstköder. Einen einzigen ca. 50er konnte ich fangen auf Manns Baby-Wobbler und verlor noch einen durch Ausschlitzen. Henni hatte garkeinen Döbelkontakt fing dafür aber einen kapitalen Rapfenbrummer von genau 80 cm auf Salmo Frisky-Wobbler. :mWar der größte seiner Art, den ich bis jetzt live gesehen habe. |bigeyes








Und noch 3 Zander von 65, 63 und 50 cm aus den letzten Tagen. Köder: Kopyto-shad, Illex Squirell-Wobbler und Salmo Perch-Wobbler.


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte am vergangenen Abend meinen persönlichen Döbelrekord leicht nach oben schrauben.:vik:
66 cm hatte der kapitale Dickkopf. Erfolgsköder war ein zweiteiliger 9 cm Ugly Duckling-Wobbler.


----------



## Fehlbiss (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ganz prima herr w.


----------



## mastercremaster (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hey veit, petri!
aber bist du sicher, dass es sich nicht um nen graskarpfen handelt? vergleich mal die position der augen mit deinem vorher geposteten döbel. bei diesem fisch liegen die ein ganzes stück tiefer, was für nen graskarpfen sprechen würde.....oder täuscht das bild etwas...
grüße


----------



## Sholar (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> hey veit, petri!
> aber bist du sicher, dass es sich nicht um nen graskarpfen handelt? vergleich mal die position der augen mit deinem vorher geposteten döbel. bei diesem fisch liegen die ein ganzes stück tiefer, was für nen graskarpfen sprechen würde.....oder täuscht das bild etwas...
> grüße





das stimmt sieht in jedenfall so aus aba allein die makante rote Flosse spricht für Döbel.....


----------



## bassking (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern.

Besonders zu den schönen Döbeln und Hechten.

Veit- hat der Zander bei Euch nun keine Schonzeit mehr?

Wenn Nein- dann herzliches Petri Heil.

Bin auf Deine Antwort gespannt.

Bassking.


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



mastercremaster schrieb:


> hey veit, petri!
> aber bist du sicher, dass es sich nicht um nen graskarpfen handelt? vergleich mal die position der augen mit deinem vorher geposteten döbel. bei diesem fisch liegen die ein ganzes stück tiefer, was für nen graskarpfen sprechen würde.....oder täuscht das bild etwas...
> grüße



Das ist 100 % ein Döbel gewesen. Hab schon hunderte dieser Fische gefangen, da kann ich sie schon von anderen unterscheiden.

@ Bassking: Wer sagt denn, dass ich die bei uns gefangen habe.   Genaue Antwort, per PN, kein Bock dass wieder etliche andere Angler an meinen Spots rumkriechen.


----------



## Ranger (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil Veit! Ein super Fisch, dein neuer PB Döbel!

Konnte gestern Morgen die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und war kurz mein Belly Boat wässern, konnte in 1 Std. 3 Bisse sowie einen 65er Hecht verhaften.


----------



## Easy_1978 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war gestern mal wieder am vereinsgewässer auf hecht. ging gar nichts außer einem sonnenbrand|supergri hatte aber zwei nachläufer, die dann immer kurz vorm ufer abgeboden sind, konnmte ja auch nicht mehr großartig rumfummel, hatte schon zu weit aufgekurbelt


----------



## Hechtchris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich gebe Veit recht 100 % ein Döbel .... !


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> zieht ihr aber nicht bei euch in halle mit gummiködern los?



Wenn du wüsstest, wo ich überall rumziehe....  Es gab schon Wochen, da hab ich in Halle nicht einmal geangelt.


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja selbstverständlich hab ich hier auch schon mit Gummiköder geangelt in der Zeit seit 1.Mai. Soll ja ganz schön viele unterschiedliche Raubfische geben, die man damit fängt. Zwei Kumpels von mir hatten gestern zum Beispiel 7 oder 8 Rapfen. Alle auf Gummi.


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was hat die Schonzeit mit Gummi zu tun?
Wenn nirgens steht Spinnfischen ist in der Schonzeit verboten wo ist das Problem?
Das hier manche immer auf sowas rum hacken müssen!
Wenn bei euch der Hecht bis 1.Mai geschont ist,Zander bis 31.6. und man ab 1 Mai mit Kunstköder fischen darf wird das auch so betrieben.Dann muß der Verein Pächter etc.was dran ändern nicht der Angler,wenn es erlaubt ist kann man auch nicht sagen warum tust du das.
lg


----------



## gründler (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann lese doch mal paar Seiten,spreche keinen einzelnen an,aber so das ein oder andere Post lehnt daran an!
lg


----------



## darth carper (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich möchte nur mal drauf hinweisen, daß es im Laberforum dafür einen passenden Thread gibt.
Da könntet ihr euch nach Herzenslust zu dem Thema austoben.


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mensch Veit, Kapitaler Dickkopf, Petri!

Ich hatte am samstag auch 3 schöne Aitel, ein Prachtexemplar mit 56cm. Ebenfalls PB nach oben geschraubt;


----------



## fishingchamp (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Konnte heute ebenfalls meinen PB nachoben schrauben, allerdings war es ein Barsch.
Er hatte stolze 44 cm und biss auf einen kleinen Hellgie am Jigkopf an der neuen, zweiten Fantasista.


----------



## eddyguru (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sauber Fishingchamp!!!Dicker Moppel.Petri#6
Noch ein paar davon und die chancen für den Barschking ´08 stehen nicht schlecht

Darfst den auch gern noch mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126658

einfügen,bevor der Tröd untergeht.Bei uns sind die Dicken leider noch nicht wirklich unterwegs:c

gruß

Eddy


----------



## Fxxxxx (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,
bin heute abend mal wieder bei schönsten Sommerwetter für ein halbes Stündchen draussen gewesen. Zuerst kam ein schöner 85er raus und kurz darauf ein leckerer 57er
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8158/bild1bq6.jpg


----------



## Veit (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hatte gestern abend leider nur 2 kl. hechte.....

köder war nen silbener abila in gr. 5


----------



## FTH2BLAU (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Hecht Dame mit :vik: 90 cm und 6,5 kg :vik: auf einen Salmo Jerk Rotauge. Die Dame stand in einem Leichkraut feld und schnapte sich der Jerk und zog los, schöner kampf fast wie eine schöner Karpfen tolles erlebniss. Hoffe das dies nicht mein letztes erlebnisss dieser Größe bleibt. Vor raus ging noch eine 58 cm Männchen mit 1,56 kg einen Steg zuvor. Und das nur in 1,5 Stunden schade dass das nicht immer so läuf.

Viel Petri auch denen die Dieses Jahr noch keinen erfolg hatten,#q das kommt noch!!!! #h#h#h


----------



## Molke-Drink (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kleiner Schniepel...Gebissen auf Rapala X-Rap Subwalk...
Danach noch ein besserer Hecht der leider kurz vor der Landung ausschlitzte...Mein erster an der neuen Skelli...


----------



## Veit (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und mal wieder ein kleiner, bunter Fangmix aus meinem Hausgewässer, den ich gestern abend bzw. heute mittag überlisten konnte. Die Räuber waren alle rund 60 cm lang. Köder waren 2 x Salmo Perch- und 1 x Illex Squirell-Wobbler. Dummerweise sind sie mir alle wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.


----------



## Strykee (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petrie Vait, da hast ja nen tollen Mix gefangen #6


----------



## Luki** (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow Petri Veit#6

Aber bei euch sehen die Bäume komisch aus|rolleyes:q


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute konnte ich einen Schniepelhecht mit 55cm überlisten und hatte einen weiteren ca. 60cm langen gehakt, der mir leider ausschlitzte. Köder war ein Kopyto Gufi in braun.


----------



## Steph75 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!!
Aber das dir die Wobbler immer aus der Hand rutschen!!!
Nee,nee das geht doch ins Geld


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sorry für OT 

ganz kurze Frage...wie werden Fische korrekt vermessen |kopfkrat

Maßband auf den Fisch anlegen oder neben den Fisch ;+


----------



## Veit (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Karl Kani: Wer ehrlich misst, der legt das Maßband NEBEN dem Fisch an. - Meine Meinung!


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dito

Alles klar danke #6


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern waren wir vom Verein an einem Teich zum Hegefischen eingeladen.

Erst ging garnichts doch dann nach 5 Std. ein heftiger Biss beim Kollegen von mir. 
Auf einen Kopyto Orange/Rot 12cm am 21g Jigkopf.

Rute Quantum Zander Magic Stick, sie war krumm und mein Kollege meint schon zu mir
ich glaub das ist ein richtig guter, das sagt er fast immer wenn er einen dran hat, aber
dieses mal sollte er Recht behalten. Denn der Hecht machte 2 riesen Sprünge
aus dem Wasser, da konnte man schon erkennen was für ein Tier das ist. 

Nach 5-10min. Drill konnten wir ihn endlich landen. 

Ein wohl genährter 99cm Hecht mit 7,5 Kg lag vor unseren Füßen, was für ein Fisch :k





Ich dagegen bin, wie so oft, Schneider geblieben :c #q


----------



## boot (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Gestern waren wir vom Verein an einem Teich zum Hegefischen eingeladen.
> 
> Erst ging garnichts doch dann nach 5 Std. ein heftiger Biss beim Kollegen von mir.
> Auf einen Kopyto Orange/Rot 12cm am 21g Jigkopf.
> ...


naja Petri für euch 2 du warst ja dabei


----------



## skatefreak (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wow klasse fisch!!


----------



## Angelgage (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den ganzen tollen Fischen :m


----------



## Veit (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Karl Kani: Fettes Petri an deinen Kollegen zum Fast-Meter. #6 Beim nächsten Mal fängst du einen. 

@ all: Muss mal noch schnell einen sprungstarken ca. 70er Flusshecht von heute nachmittag vermelden. Köder: 4''-Kopyto-Shad. Als Beifang gab es noch einen knapp 50er Döbel auf selbigen Köder. Beide wieder unbekannt verreist.


----------



## boot (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So bin gerade zurück vom Zandern  habe nen 40 gefangen der aber leider wieder ins Wasser gefallen ist gg.


----------



## Waagemann (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger#6!Was hier zurzeit gepostet wird...RESPEKT:m!


----------



## KHof (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Heute kann ich auch mal von einem für meine Verhältnisse ungewöhnlichen Wochenende berichten:

In zwei Tagen 6 Hechte von 35 bis 84 cm und zwei Zander zwischen 50 und 60 cm.

Und das in wenigen Stunden an verschiedenen Gewässern.
Egal wo, die Fische bissen - auf Softjerks, Gufi und Wobbler.

Klaus


----------



## Bobbycar87 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten.

Hoffentlich ist bald der 1. Juni, damit bei uns endlich das Kunstköderverbot aufhört. Leider hatte ich auch noch nicht die Möglichkeit einen Esox mit köderfisch zu überlisten.


----------



## fantazia (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Bobbycar87 schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Hechten.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist bald der 1. Juni, damit bei uns endlich das Kunstköderverbot aufhört. Leider hatte ich auch noch nicht die Möglichkeit einen Esox mit köderfisch zu überlisten.


Ihr habt ein Kunstköderverbot aber mit Köfi darf man angeln?Wenn ja ist das ja wohl ein total hirnrissiges Gesetz.


----------



## Bobbycar87 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja so ist es, vom 15. April bis 31. Mai ist die Frühjahrsschonzeit am Rhein und da gilt ein Kunstköderverbot. 

Das Angeln mit Köderfisch macht da aber auch nur bedingt Sinn, da der Hecht vom 1. Februar bis 15. April und der Zander vom 1. April bis 31. Mai Schonzeit hat.

Naja diese 2 Wochen gehen auch noch rum und dann wird ordentlich angegriffen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, ich konnte Heute meine neue Metanium Mg gebührend einweihen, gebissen hat der 80 cm lange Esox auf LC Sammy 100 Gohst Ayu,jezt jagt er wohl wieder Rotaugen in der Schwalm
http://img520.*ih.us/img520/1264/80gerhecht0508tj9.th.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier mal ein kleiner vom letzten Wochenende..


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Tommi


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe auch noch einen von gestern Abend zu vermelden.
Gebissen auf Gummifisch schneeweiß 17cm.Eigentlich sollte ja ein Zander überlistet werden,aber nachdem der Gummi zum 250 mal aufs Wasser knallte ohne einen einzigen Kontakt und nun wieder langsam zu Grund trudelte,Broooch ein Schlag in der Skeletor und ich erwiederte mit Anhieb,an der anderen Seite starke gegenwehr.Am Anfang dachte ich noch an einen Zander,aber die schnellen fluchten in alle richtungen ließen mich schon erahnen "Hecht".Nach ca 10minuten zeigte er flanke und kam auf die Böschung zu,auch die landung lief ohne Probleme ab.Mit 1.05meter eine schöne Hechtdame.
lg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner vom letzten Wochenende..



also ich weiß ja, ich kann nicht mal ansatzweiße mit dir mithalten und von der erfahrung her sowieso nicht, aaaaber
wieso hast du denn den handschuh an ? mehr grip?
reibt der denn nich die ganze schleimhaut ab ?
oder is das teil nass und glatt wie ein gummi-handschuh aus dem haushalt?|kopfkrat

wollte nur mal nachfragen#h


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

das ist ein Landehandschuh ... wie das mit der schleimhaut ist weiß ich nicht aber eig. ich das um sich keine blutigen finger zu holen !!... denke mal: der ist ja fürn kiemendeckelgriff gedacht und nicht dafür den fisch zu präsentieren !! ... aber wie gesagt weiß nicht so richtig !!


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

das ist ein Lindy-Landehandschuh, also der ist schon dafür gemacht. Außerdem sieht es so aus als sei der Handschuh recht nass, also kein Problem!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> wieso hast du denn den handschuh an ? mehr grip?


 
Wenn Du Dir auf meiner Homepage die Bilder vom letzten Jahr anschaust, wirst Du feststellen, das ich des öfteren mit einem Verband an der Hand zu sehen bin. :q
Und da hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr zu.

Der Landehandschuh ist natürlich nass, und verletzt den Fisch auf jeden Fall weniger, als wenn ich ihn vor Schmerzen fallen lasse.....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ok, verstehe


----------



## minden (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...da kamen ja einige schöne Hechte zum vorschein. Haben wohl hunger zur Zeit.

Gestern gab es einen schönen 90er, der leider ohne Foto weiter durfte...heute wollte nur der Sohn seines kleinen Bruders der aber immerhin aufs Foto durfte|rolleyes


----------



## Adrian* (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gebissen haben die auf einen 7cm Kopyto in Glod-Glitter, und einen, ich glaub 12cm Salt Shaker in weiß...


----------



## 5836tobias (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja letzte Woche nen Rapfen(64) nen Zander(64) und nen Hecht(47) erwischt in der Oder... auf Kopyto grün/schwarz/rot, Attractor Braun/weiß und Spro GUFI in Braun... Durften alle wieder schwimmen!!:l:l:l
http://img177.*ih.us/img177/75/dsc03816yz6.jpg


http://img177.*ih.us/img177/6070/dsc03818ns1.jpg

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/2199/dsc03821gz4.jpg

http://img87.*ih.us/img87/3985/dsc03825fu3.jpg

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/6334/dsc03826hi9.jpg


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger! Schöne Fische und schöne Bilder! Da lacht das Anglerherz! #6

Bei mir gabs gestern bei einem kurzen Versuch am Nachmittag einen mittleren Döbel auf Bomber A-Wobbler und einen Zanderschniepel auf Kopyto-Shad.
Am Abend fuhr ich nochmal los und das brachte den dritten Ü 60er-Döbel innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen. Die genaue Messung ergab 64 cm. Gebissen hat der Brummer auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

@ Veit
Das nenn ich mal einen Dickkopf 
Dickes Petri
Wieder mal ein Beweis, dass die Döbel doch deutlich größer als 50cm werden können!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## D.A.M (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da kann mann nur sagen tolle Fische :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ minden:
den jerkbait HATTE ich bis vor kurzen auch=)
heißt doch Moritz oder?und der ist sau guntig für nur 4 euro läuft er ganicht schlecht =)#6


----------



## Easy_1978 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> ...da kamen ja einige schöne Hechte zum vorschein. Haben wohl hunger zur Zeit.
> 
> Gestern gab es einen schönen 90er, der leider ohne Foto weiter durfte...heute wollte nur der Sohn seines kleinen Bruders der aber immerhin aufs Foto durfte|rolleyes




mal OT, aber wie beommst du denn solche geilen bilder? hast du unterwasserkamera?


----------



## minden (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Reason 

Die sind von Fladen und es gibt sie bei Moritz,...laufen wirklich fein und kosten nix#6

@Easy

Jau benutze die hier seid geraumer Zeit und will sie nicht mehr missen#6#6


----------



## TeeDub (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@minden:
Bist Du damit auf Tauchstation gegangen oder einfach nur unter Wasser gehalten und den Kollegen auf gut Glück geblitzdingst!?


----------



## AK_894 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6

So wollte doch auch mal wieder was von mir hören lassen!!! :g

Den habe ich vor zwei Wochen gefangen hat Stolze 1,08 Meter 






Und ist damit mein bis her größter Hecht.:vik:


----------



## skatefreak (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöner Oschie!! 
Super FIsch


----------



## minden (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



TeeDub schrieb:


> @minden:
> Bist Du damit auf Tauchstation gegangen oder einfach nur unter Wasser gehalten und den Kollegen auf gut Glück geblitzdingst!?


 

...einfach unter Wasser gehalten und geblitzdingst


----------



## crazyracer22 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi an alle,

habe seid vielen schneidertagen |krach: endlich mal ein erfolgserlebnis:vik: und zwar zwei schöne hechte, hier der erste schöne 79cm









und dann zwei stunden später diese schöne dame mit genau 100cm hatte leider keine waage dabei






schöne grüsse​


----------



## boot (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Gw


----------



## gründler (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi
So wir waren mal wieder am Wasser,nach 3 Std Gummi durchs Wasser pflügen wollte und wollte nix beißen.Mein Bruder sagte schon komm wir fahren heim,aber ich erwiederte noch ne halbe Std.10 min Später steht er da mit ner zum Halbkreis gebogenen Skeletor.Am Anfang dachte ich noch an einen 80-90cm Hecht aber als dann die Bremse loskreischte wie Tier wuste ich oh oh Bruderherz hat was großes dran,die Bremse kreischte und kreischte,ohne einen Stop zog er immer weiter raus.
Aber auf ein mal drehte er um und schoß wieder auf uns zu#t,mein Bruder kurbelte wie Blöd die lose Schnurr ein.Kaum am Ufer,ging es wieder raus und noch nicht einmal gesehen was es nun wahr "Hecht Zander Wels" nach 20min-halben Std.Drill(ka) konnten wir ihn das erste mal sehen und da wuste ich ü.110cm.Nochmals ging er ab wie von der Wespe gestochen,und tobte sich 10meter vom Ufer aus.Dann kam er aber langsam richtung Ufer und zog schön gerade aufn Kescher zu genau hinein,und hoch ziehen und verspielt#6.
Jawohl das ist schon einer der geht sagten uns unsere Gesichter,wir konnten Sie leider nicht wieder schwimmen lassen da der ganze Kiemenbogen kaputt wahr.
Gemessen und verwogen mit 119cm und 17,2kg eine schöne Hechtdame.Gebißen auf Attractor in 17,5 oder was die haben nen groß gummi aus der Pb Schmiede halt.












lg


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Holla die Waldfee, hier werden aber durchweg anständig dicke Hechte gefangen!

Petri den Fängern!


----------



## Veit (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an die Meterhechtfänger! Tolle Fische! Glückwunsch! :m

Bei mir gabs wieder nur diese Kameraden....


----------



## ~Michi~ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe nun nach einem Erfolglosen Versuch endlich auch meinen ersten Spinnfisch Erfolg .

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2059213&postcount=1296


----------



## J-son (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri z'amme!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Tisie (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Veit: Es sieht so aus, als ob Du die großen Döbel vor allem abends in der Dunkelheit fängst?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Veit (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ J-Son und Michi!

@ tisie: Ja, momentan geht das tatsächlich besser (eigentlich eher ungewöhnlich). Versuche am Nachmittag blieben fast ohne Resonanz, in der Dämmerung gibts dann wenige, aber große Exemplare.
Letztes Jahr um diese Jahreszeit waren tagsüber Massenfänge auf Rasselwobbler in Schockfarben möglich, darunter auch viele schöne Exemplare, aber ich denke, diese Phase wird auch bald wieder kommen, muss nur noch etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## Tisie (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Veit!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Waagemann (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger#6!Was für geile Fische|bigeyes!


----------



## ~Michi~ (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke #6.

Am Wochenende geh ich wieder los ich bin mal gespannt ob ich es dieses Jahr noch schaffe meinen ersten Zander oder Hecht zu fangen, das wär nen kleiner Traum für mich :k.


----------



## Adrian* (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Chaos Tag heute, drei Aussteiger und zwei Fehlbisse...!! Geh aber heute Abend nochmal, irgendwann muss es klappen!


----------



## Veit (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gerade mal für ein gutes Stündchen an der Saale... 
Zweiter Wurf, ein paar Twitchs und ein 65er Hecht schnappte sich den Illex Squirell-Wobbler. 





An andere Stelle dachte ich dann schon, ich wäre beim nächsten Wallerdate, aber es war dann doch nur ein mit Kopyto-Shad unabsichtlich gehakter 70er Karpfen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit

War mal ne halbe Stunde am Wasser nen neuen Jerk testen ....in der Ruhephase kam der knapp 80cm Fisch.


----------



## minden (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und ich hatte heute nen freudigen Beifang beim Hechten;-)

...kein großer aber hat mich besonders gefreut. Jetzt noch nen gejerkten Zander und ich bin zufrieden...

Leider habe ich ihn nicht wirklich getroffen:r


----------



## Pike-Piekser (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Seb,

sind doch coole Actionpics...Petri#6


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri ihr beiden!

Ich war am vergangenen Abend Angelfreund Micha beim Aalangeln besuchen. Er konnte einen schönen Döbel auf Tauwurm fangen und hatte noch einen Fehlbiss bis ich gegangen bin. Endergebnis bisher noch unbekannt.
Ich hab dann noch allein ein bisschen gespinnfischt und bin jetzt kein Rapfentrottel mehr. :vik:




Gebissen hat der gut 60er auf einen 4'' Kopyto-Shad.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hab gestern einen 70er-80er Hecht versemmelt, mit 1er spinner ganz vorn gehakt....ausgeschlitzt, naja mit dem hab ich jetzt ne rechnung offen! den schnapp ich mir, weiss ja jetzt wo er ''wohnt''^^

naja dann gabs noch nen ü40 döbel


----------



## Felix 1969 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@J.Walker

Petri.Schöner Döbel.Denn Hecht schnappst du dir auch noch#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke, wäre heute am liebsten losgegangen, hatte aber zuviel zu tun....aaaber morgen^^
gehts zu sache


----------



## minden (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

..heute ging ich ohne Biss aus,...dafür konnte mein Kollege heute seinen ersten Jerkhecht fangen, mit um die 85cm ein schönes Tier der sich den Oberflächenjerk voll reingeballert hatte.
Oberflächen Attaken Rulez


----------



## Felix 1969 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Klasse Bilder.....Petri#6


----------



## Waagemann (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!Ich konnte heute auch mal wieder einen guten Fisch fangen...

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/3299/bild001mm1.jpg

...ein 81er auf King of Jerk!Als Zustaz gabs einen 50er Hecht#6!

mfg daniel


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Fängern!

@Waagemann Glückwunsch zum PB


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

waageman, dickes petri!
bist du das auf dem foto ?
falls ja, siehst viiiiiiel älter aus als 16|supergri


----------



## Waagemann (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> waageman, dickes petri!
> bist du das auf dem foto ?
> falls ja, siehst viiiiiiel älter aus als 16|supergri



...:g das hab ich schon öfters gehört aber ich bin wirklich 16!


----------



## Peter K. (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei guten Pics macht dem Minden keiner was vor


----------



## Eloy (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tag an alle! Bin jetzt gleich dabei mir ein lecker Hechtfilet zu braten. Sind zwar keine Großen aber aber die kriege ich auch noch.


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war gestern mit einem freund aufm see...9 fische
4 mein freund 5 ich....alle so zwischen 70 und 85 cm...und released..der größte ging auf die kappe meines freundes!


----------



## schaumburg4 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi, 
ich wollte nochmal das bild von dem zander, den ich neulich erwischt habe nachreichen, 72cm 6 Pfund, bis jetzt mein größter

PS: achtet nicht auf meinen gesichtsausdruck 
lg Schaumburg


----------



## megger (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Eloy:


Petri zu den Hechten! Lass sie Dir schmecken!!


----------



## Hecht87 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger und guten Hunger.Und nicht neidisch sein jeder fängt seinen Fisch früher oder später|wavey:


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

klasse bilder!
und petri an alle fänger!
am 1.6. gehts bei uns wieder los. ich bin sowas von heiß drauf......
vor ein paar tagen konnte ich bewundern was unser kleines gewässer hergibt. 
es wurde ein toter zander aus dem wasser geborgen. 96cm lang und geschätzte 18-20 pfund schwer! schade um den schönen fisch.... das laichen wurde ihm warscheinlich zum verhängniss..... äußerlich gab es keine krankheitsanzeichen oder verletzungen. er ist also warscheinlich einen natürlichen tot gestorben. das es sowas noch gibt......
das gewässer ist grade mal 2-3 ha groß und zwischen 20cm und 2m tief.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin boardies, habe gestern nen 88cm (4,9 kg) hecht gefangen und nen 55cm Zander. Außerdem habe ich eine 60cm hecht gefangen , diesen habe ich jedoch wieder zurückgesetzt!

hier ist erstmal nur ein Pic vom größeren Hechtfile:///C:/Dokumente%20und%20Einstellungen/Thomas/Desktop/Lucas/Verkn%C3%BCpfung%20mit%20BILD0099.JPG.lnk


----------



## Drag (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> moin boardies, habe gestern nen 88cm (4,9 kg) hecht gefangen und nen 55cm Zander. Außerdem habe ich eine 60cm hecht gefangen , diesen habe ich jedoch wieder zurückgesetzt!
> 
> hier ist erstmal nur ein Pic vom größeren Hechtfile:///C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Thomas/Desktop/Lucas/Verknüpfung mit BILD0099.JPG.lnk



Du musst es schon hochladen
z.B. auf *ih.us


----------



## tomry1 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> klasse bilder!
> und petri an alle fänger!
> am 1.6. gehts bei uns wieder los. ich bin sowas von heiß drauf......
> vor ein paar tagen konnte ich bewundern was unser kleines gewässer hergibt.
> ...





Diese Krankheit nennt man Laichnot....
Das Zanderweibchen muss gejagt werden(von Männchen) um die Eier abzulegen.
Findet sich in eurem See kein gleichgroßes Männchen erdrücken die Eier im Inneren des Körpers die Organe ... bis zum Tod.

Habe genau das gleiche an einem Forellenteich erlebt!
Der Zander hatte mindestens einen Meter und war um die 10kg schwer...


----------



## Stachelgetier (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dazu hab ich mal ne Offtopic frage. Was passiert eigentlich wenn ein Rogner keinen Partner findet um abzulaichen. Laicht der fisch dann trotzdem ab, bildet sich der Laich zurück oder wird er sonstwie verwertet oder ausgeschieden?


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kann heute endlich mal wieder einen Raubfisch melden nach der Kaltperiode.
Rapfen mit 74cm gefangen auf 11cm Kopyto in grün-glitter bei langsamer Führung am Grund... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat http://img408.*ih.us/img408/7266/rapfen742lr8.jpg


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Diese Krankheit nennt man Laichnot....
> Das Zanderweibchen muss gejagt werden(von Männchen) um die Eier abzulegen.
> Findet sich in eurem See kein gleichgroßes Männchen erdrücken die Eier im Inneren des Körpers die Organe ... bis zum Tod.


der zander hatte allem anschein nach abgelaicht. 
villeicht war er nach dem laichen einfach zu geschwächt.
und von diesem kaliber gibt es bei uns noch mehr zander. vereinsrekord liegt bei glaub ich 23 pfund.......


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (25. Mai 2008)

*Eure Fänge 2008*

Moin Leute,

War gestern mal wieder los und wollte ein paar Aale fangen aus den Aalen ist leider nichts geworden dafür hab ich meinen ersten "großen" Wels gefangen.|supergri|supergri

Länge: 95 cm
Gewicht: 6,2 kg
Köder: Wurm 
Ort: Ruhr
Zeit: 20.30 Uhr

Hab mich riesig gefreut!!
Wollte nur mal hören ob bei euch dieses Jahr schon erfolgreich war?

Bis dahin
Petri Heil Tobi


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch.

Bei uns ist im Moment wenig bis gar nichts los, Aale beissen überhaupt nicht und ansosnten auch nix.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

@ Karpfenchamp

Wie megger schon geschrieben hat müsstest Du lange genug dabei sein um zu Wissen, 
dass hier irgendwelche Belehrungen ersten nichts bringen und zweiten nur den Thread
verwässern.

Daher hab ich den ganzen OT Krempel hier raus gelöscht und bitte Euch hier weiterhin
nur Fänge und deren begleitenden Glückwünsche zu posten.

Für alles andere gibt es die PN Funktion oder bei ganz schlimm brennenden Nägeln
extra Threads.

Vg

Kai

PS: Dickes PetriHeil an alle Fänger!


----------



## alex82 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

2 kleinere Hechte von gestern. Der eine hat sich nen Barsch geschnappt der am DS hing|kopfkrat


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

kann für heute nur 2 ausschlitzer melden von 60cm und 80cm
#q#q#q
ich könnt:v..........:r


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier sind meine beiden ersten hechte dieses jahr..
sind gefangen worden am  3. mai nur ich hab nich gerafft wie man bilder hochlädt..

der kleine is 53 cm und schwimmt wieder..der zweite 78 cm und 4 kilo..


----------



## Hechtchris (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten der größere is ganz schön fett ! Hast du den mitgenommen ? Wenn ja hatte der nen fisch im magen ? #h


----------



## Molke-Drink (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle
Mir stehen nur noch die paar Tage Schonzeit entgegen:r
Achja ne kleine Frage,ab wann darf man nochmal den Fischerreischein erwerben ab 12 oder 14?


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mit 12


----------



## der Nachwuchs (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*


----------



## der Nachwuchs (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

habe ich das Foto so richtig eingefügt, wenn ja , das ist der größere Hecht


----------



## Little Fisherman (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ostseeangler:den schein kriegt man nicht mit 12....#d

@molkedrinken schein bekommt man bzw. erhält man erst dann wenn man 14 ist.

Petri heil zu den ganzen schönen Hechten 

MfG Little Fisherman


----------



## maesox (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

ausser ordentlich Sonnenbrand gabs bei der gestrigen Bootstour mit Spezl Olli einige Hechte.

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/3720/img1223yd7.jpg

http://img440.*ih.us/img440/6752/img1225aa9.jpg

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/2595/img1230yi6.jpg



.....und zu guter Letzt nen Angst- Drilling im Allerwertesten!!|rolleyes
http://img504.*ih.us/img504/3482/img1232uy4.jpg
......aua.....|rolleyes

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Zocker (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Haha, das letzte Foto ist mal echt geil!

Aber auch schöne Fische!|supergri


----------



## hechtdoktor (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Neben dem schönen Wetter auch noch eine alte Hechtdame am Wo-Ende von 125cm 27Pfd.....so darf es weitergehen |supergri


----------



## Hechtchris (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey ! Köder und Angeltechnik ? Geiler Hecht petri ! #6


----------



## J-son (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Servus und Petri an die Fänger!
Hab' heute einen Hecht und einen Zander gelandet, beide 60-65cm.
Story hier, Bilder diesmal keine.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Fehlbiss (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@hechtdoktor schöner fisch fettes petri!!!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Fisherman: Sorry, dann hat sich das innerhalb der letzten 8 Jahre geändert wobei ich mir das eigentlich ned vorstellen kann! Ich habe meinen damals mit 12 gemacht und auch mit 12 bekommen.

MfG Benny

P.S.: Sry für Offtopic und Petri allen Fängern, schöne Hechte die ihr da landet!!!


----------



## Veit (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Da wir diese woche beide Urlaub haben, war ich gestern um die Mittagszeit mit Kumpel Henni (Fehlbiss) an unserem Hausfluss unterwegs. Zunächst versuchten wir es auf Döbel, das brachte aber gerade mal drei Attacken und ein ca. 50er konnte auf einen Manns-Wobbler gelandet werden.




Danach ging es auf Rapfen. Dabei wäre für mich durchaus was drin gewesen, denn ich hatte drei gute Kontakte auf durchgeleierten Miss-Shad bzw. Illex Squirell-Wobbler. Zwei davon waren defintiv Rapfen, einer eventuell sogar ein Wels. Doch irgendwie hatte ich totalen Dreck an den Pfoten, denn trotz scharfer Haken schlitzen alle wieder aus. Henni hatte mehr Glück, denn er fischt mit einem Ugly Duckling-Wobbler, auf den dann ein schöner Hecht von etwa 70 cm einstieg und kurz darauf sicher im Kescher landete.




Heute vormittag war ich nochmal allein unterwegs, doch es ist hier absolut schlecht im Moment. Ich habe alle möglichen Stellen mit Wobbler und Gummi beharkt, doch heraus kam lediglich ein 35er Döbel auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. Desweiteren schlitze leider wieder ein schöner Rapfen aus und einen Döbelfehlbiss hatte ich noch. Auch wenn sogesehen, sicherlich sowohl gestern als auch heute mehr Fischlandungen möglich gewesen wären, muss man dennoch sagen, dass es derzeit absolut beschissen an unserem Fluss. Oder wir machen irgendwas falsch...#t


----------



## Easy_1978 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@veit

petri heil, mal wieder :q bist du derzeit arbeitssuchend gemeldet?|evil:


----------



## Pfandpirat (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> bist du derzeit arbeitssuchend gemeldet?|evil:





Veit schrieb:


> Da wir diese woche beide Urlaub haben [...]



Lesen, nicht nur die bunten Bilder.


----------



## Easy_1978 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Lesen, nicht nur die bunten Bilder.



das bezog sich auch mehr auf die fangmeldungen von veit, der neid spricht im übrigen aus mir:c


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

der dickere hatte ne brasse von 500 g im magen bzw. maul
der kopf war schon angedaut und der schwanz hing noch im maul...leider hat der auch gar nicht gekämpft, aber war trtzdem schön so ein zu fangen
war bis jetzt mein größter

noch petri euch allen


----------



## Angler-NRW (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> der neid spricht im übrigen aus mir:c


 Bin auch immer neidisch. Tja, der Junge fischt anscheinend in einer eigenen Liga. Liegt aber auch daran, dass er fast jeden Tag unterwegs ist und seine Gewässer gut kennt. Meine Freundin würde mir was husten...Petri Veit:m


----------



## Eloy (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> das bezog sich auch mehr auf die fangmeldungen von veit, der neid spricht im übrigen aus mir:c


 
Hallo Rüganer!

Von Neid brauchst du doch nicht reden. Du wohnst doch an DEN HECHTGEWÄSSERN in Deutschland. Angel selber auch in der Region und habe dies Jahr erstmals mehr Hechte als Hornhechte gefangen. Bei meinen Freunden siehts ähnlich aus. Mit Hechten können wir uns momentan zuschmeißen.
Die Menge liegt so bei 60cm - 90cm.:m


----------



## Easy_1978 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Eloy schrieb:


> Hallo Rüganer!
> 
> Von Neid brauchst du doch nicht reden. Du wohnst doch an DEN HECHTGEWÄSSERN in Deutschland. Angel selber auch in der Region und habe dies Jahr erstmals mehr Hechte als Hornhechte gefangen. Bei meinen Freunden siehts ähnlich aus. Mit Hechten können wir uns momentan zuschmeißen.
> Die Menge liegt so bei 60cm - 90cm.:m



dann musst du mal zur Hornhechtzeit los...waren am Herrentag auf der Ostsee und haben relativ wenig Hornhechte gefangen, ca. 30 Stück...würde mich ja nicht beschweren, bin aber leider berufsbedinbt nicht mehr auf rügen und kann daher nur an unserem vereinsgewässer in Hochheim angeln...4 mal schneider hintereinander...rekord#q


----------



## Hackersepp (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dann musst du aber an ganz schlechten Horniplätzen gewesen sein.  Oder du hast so viele Hechte erwischt....
Schon erstaunlich, weil jeder auf der Insel über die schlechten Hechtfänge geschimpft hat.
Horni war reichlich da, hat auch gebissen!

@Veit: Kopf hoch, bei uns am Fluss ist auch eine Beisspause momentan. Die Aitel wollen nicht mehr, und Hecht kann ich sowieso vergessen. ... also, .. sei froh was du für Gewässer hast.:g

Ein dickes Petri Heil an die HEchtfänger. Zur Zeit gehts ja wieder richtig rund! Hiermal ein Gruß aus dem Rügenurlaub:


----------



## Eloy (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja ich war zu der Zeit auch draußen. Habe dieses Jahr an vier Tagen nur 35 Hornhechte geangelt. Letztes Jahr allein in zweieinhalb Stunden über 50Stück. Bei Hechten bin ich schon locker drüber aber unter 70cm wird nichts mitgenommen. Habe nur noch 8 Filets in der Truhe so das ich nächste Woche wohl wieder rausfahren werde.
Leider bestätigen meine Freunde vor Ort das dieses auch nicht ihr Hornhechtjahr war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

OnTopic: Fangmeldungen
OffTopic: Alles andere...
Bitte dran halten, mehr OnTopic zu schreiben..


----------



## Eloy (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik:Hab nochmal ein Bild vom letzten Jahr rausgesucht. Das war schon fast Leistungssport.


----------



## hechtdoktor (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hey ! Köder und Angeltechnik ? Geiler Hecht petri ! #6



Schleppfischen, Müritz, Rapala Magnum #h


----------



## Niederbayer75 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an die Fänger!

@ Veit
Stimmt schon irgendwie, Du jammerst auf hohem Niveau 
Bei uns wird gejammert wenn eine Woche lang gar nix geht - bei Dir wenn nur ein oder zwei Fische pro Tag am Haken hingen 

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

was für ein.....Tag
ich war huete für 2 stunden aufm wasser...schnell sachen gepackt und los
dort angekommen...erster auswurf zum schleppen:z-->wobbler abgerissen#qs***** neue geflochtene...
danach 1 biss verhauen...
ich dachte nur: WARUM BIN ICH ÜBERHAUPT LOSGEFAHREN?
Naja danach noch ein kleiner 45ger auf wobbler und zwischendurch immer wieder knoten in der schnur:v
als ich denn zurück ans land wollte, warf ich den wobbler wieder aus...hatte 3 mal hintereinander nen dicken knoten auf der schnur...beim 4ten mal das selbe...allerdings kam ich nicht mehr dazu die 10 meter einzuholen da sich ein esox den übers krautfeld "geführten" köder schnappte:na ganz toll nu auch noch den knoten fest gezogen dachte ich nur^^ der hecht zog sofort wieder ins kraut ab und ich durfte mit nem dicken gewusel auf der spule drillen...resultat war ein 83cm hecht und eine menge arbeit mir der schnur |supergri
der hecht durfte selbstverständlich wieder schwimmen....

PS: schönes krautfeld oder?
und ich weiss der hecht sieht nich so groß aus...aber alleine aufm boot is nen bissel kompliziert,weil ich seine schleimhaut nicht unnötig verletzen will wenn ich ihn aufn boden packe...^^


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sry für out of topis aber, was euch eventuell intressieren könnte:
Unser Fischer hatte heute einen STÖR von ca 60 cm in der reuse...und das in einem naturbelassenen see mit anhang an die ostsee*freu*


----------



## ZanderKalle (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute auch mal unterwegs es sollte eigentlich auf Hecht gehen......... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2065053&postcount=966


----------



## hechtschaedl (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich hab auch noch einen vom letzten wochenende!http://img440.*ih.us/img440/2008/img1231jr6.jpg


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! #6

Ich war heute mit Freund Henni (Fehlbiss) auf Spinntour und es lief endlich wieder besser. Schönes Sommerwetter und halbwegs gutes Beißen. - Das ist doch mal ein Grund zur Freude. Herauskamen 2 Hechte von 73 und 60 cm, 3 schöne Döbel, 3 kleine Zandrinos und ein Barsch. Hinzu kamen noch diverse Fehlbisse und mehrere gute Ausschlitzer. Bis auf Hennis 73er Hecht, der auf Kopyto-Shad ging, kamen alle Bisse auf Illex Squirell und Ugly Duckling-Wobbler.
Und hier ein paar Bildchen:


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Das letzte Bild heißt wohl rettet die Köder koste es was es wolle!
lg


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Gründler: Ja genau!


----------



## Fehlbiss (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zanderkalle dickes petri zum schönen stachelritter 
@gründler ja das stimmt nur am wobbler hing auch noch der wobblerretter fest
deswegen die ganze aktion(weil irgendjemand keine knoten kann)


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Solange es das Gewässer zu läßt völlig ok würd ich auch tun!
Dafür sind seine Knoten top siehste ja
lg


----------



## nomis (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit

Ist das auf den Fotos der "Illex DD Squirell 79 SP" ???

Danke


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ nomis: Nöö, der 67er.


----------



## serge7 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgereichen Jungs!

61er, 62er, 85er von heute.

http://img300.*ih.us/img300/7391/dsc00303la8.th.jpg

http://img300.*ih.us/img300/7420/dsc00305mt8.th.jpg

http://img365.*ih.us/img365/3393/dsc00306nx1.th.jpg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@veit ma ne frage

wo angelst du und bist du so gut oder is der bestand nur so gut ??


----------



## norwegenkiller (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> bist du so gut oder is der bestand nur so gut ??



Beides:m


----------



## Eloy (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Serge7 !

Ich verneige mich. Super gemacht, Respekt !


----------



## merlin99 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

jetzt will ich auch mal mit meinen "Raubfisch Fängen" pralen |supergri

Ich war gestern das zweite mal seit ca. 10 Jahren in deutschen Gewässern wieder los. 
Vorgeschichte: Ich war "früher" im Angelverein Hannover. Dann bin ich beruflich nach Gifhorn umgezogen. 3 Jahre ohne angeln. In der Zwischenzeit war ich dann gute 10 mal (teilweise zwei mal pro Jahr) in Norwegen unterwegs. Nach meiner Meinung auch recht erfolgreich bzw. hat es mich befriedigt. Anfang Mai dachte ich mir, das kann nicht alles sein-nur zwei mal je zwei Wochen im Jahr nach Norge zum Angeln? Also Anfang Mai in den Klub Braunschweiger Fischer eingetreten und los geht es.
Vorher noch ne neue Spinnrute+Rolle für rund 300€ gekauft. Nen Kollege ist auch in dem Verein und hat viel Gewässer-Erfahrung. 
Beide Urlaub und los geht es. In der "Schunter" (nen kleiner Bach in/um Braunschweig) nen bisschen spinnen gegangen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, gings mir nicht um´s Fagen sondern uns Angeln! An dem Tag gab ich mich mehr als zufrieden mit einer maßiegen Bachforelle. Gestern bin ich im Allerkanal (nen Bach in Gifhorn) mal für zwei Stunden angeln gewesen. Wie gesagt, seit jahren keine Süsswasser-erfahrugen. Bin ja aus Norwegen Gufi überzeugt! Erst mit ca. 3cm Gufi´s geangelt. Viele Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Nach dem 5mal Schwanz-abgebissen beim Gufi hatte ich die Schnauze voll und bin auf Spinner umgestiegen. Beim ersten Wurf mit Spinner: Rums-alte ******* dachte ich-FISCH ALARM! Da hab ich mich über nen ca. 18cm Barsch gefeut wie nen Kleinkind das ohne Windeln pinklen kann:m
Der Angeltag kurz zusammen gefasst: Nen paar Barsche und nen untermaßieger Hecht von ca. 45cm. Für mich nach 10 Jahren ohne Süsswasser-angelei nen voller Erfolg! 
Ich hoffe ich kann mich steigern und so ne Meldungen wie Ihr im Board einstellen! 

http://img175.*ih.us/img175/7555/img0334ay0.jpg

http://img374.*ih.us/img374/3842/img0338jy9.jpg

Gruß.....


----------



## eddyguru (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@merlin99

Dickes Petri.Bleib am Ball.
Autsch,300 Euronen für dat Combo?#cWo gehst Du den einkaufen?Armani?:q

gruß


----------



## Hackersepp (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

SChöne Zander, Petri serge7

@Veit+ Henni: Wie immer: tolleStrecke!


----------



## merlin99 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



eddyguru schrieb:


> @merlin99
> 
> Dickes Petri.Bleib am Ball.
> Autsch,300 Euronen für dat Combo?#cWo gehst Du den einkaufen?Armani?:q
> ...



Ok, war etwas gelogen  mit allem Zubehör hab ich 300 Euron bezahlt....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nachdem mein Kumpel René gestern mehrere schöne Döbel bei uns an einem kleinen Bach gefangen hat wollte ich das auch mal versuchen, habe mich also mit der UL-Speedmaster und 0er Spinner an den Bach gemacht, aber Döbel mögen mich nicht... 

Konnte nur 3 kleine Döbel und einen Barsch verhaften, dafür aber noch einen 71er Hecht, der zum Glüch knapp gehakt war, so das er auch an der 14er Mono ohne Vorfach zu landen war. In dem Gewässerabschnitt war es der erste Hecht den wir landen konnten, aber auch eine nette Überraschung... #6


----------



## Fehlbiss (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die fänger
@merlin wie groß ist denn der leng auf deinem profilbild?


----------



## merlin99 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Fehlbiss schrieb:


> Petri an die fänger
> @merlin wie groß ist denn der leng auf deinem profilbild?



Der hatte 34kg bei 1,69m.
Gruß


----------



## Promachos (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ serge 7

Hallo, alter Kamerad, und dickes Petri zu der tollen Strecke. Ich höre schon wieder den Lockruf des Nordens. Wäre schön, wenn wieder ein gemeinsamer Angeltag mit Holger klappt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Promachos schrieb:


> @ serge 7
> 
> Hallo, alter Kamerad, und dickes Petri zu der tollen Strecke. Ich höre schon wieder den Lockruf des Nordens. Wäre schön, wenn wieder ein gemeinsamer Angeltag mit Holger klappt.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
Moin Dietmar, Petri Dank! Wenn Du Dich rechtzeitig vorher ansagst stellt das kein Problem dar...Und die Zander tun es stellenweise schon wieder. Bislang auch schon sehr viel Hecht. Habe mich auch sehr über den 80+ gefreut, so viele fängt man davon nicht im Jahr.

@all
Petri Dank auch nochmal an alle.


----------



## supercook (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin Serge,wunderschöne Fische die du da gefangen hast.Hast auch hart dafür gekämpft wie ich von Holger erfahren habe.Viel Glück beim Boardieangeln...Lasst noch etwas für mich drin,werde vielleicht nächste Woche wenn die Zeit es erlaubt auch mal wieder angreifen....
@Promachos                 Du weisst ja,wenn ihr hier oben seit und nen Erfahrenden Guide braucht,ich habe noch Termine frei


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



supercook schrieb:


> Moin Serge,wunderschöne Fische die du da gefangen hast.Hast auch hart dafür gekämpft wie ich von Holger erfahren habe.Viel Glück beim Boardieangeln...Lasst noch etwas für mich drin,werde vielleicht nächste Woche wenn die Zeit es erlaubt auch mal wieder angreifen....


 
Petri Dank!

Wer viel angelt hat dann auch mal das Glück die richtigen Größen zu fangen...Insofern ist das dann schon "hart erkämpft".


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri zu den schönen Fänge, die hier zuletzt gemeldet wurden!!!

Ich war heute mittag ein bisschen an der Saale wobbeln und in Sachen Döbel ist ein Aufwärtstrend erkennbar. Immerhin 6 Stück blieben am Haken hängen und der Größte hatte sehr ordentliche 59 cm. Desweiteren gab es noch eine ganze Reihe Fehlattacken.
Gebissen hat es auf Ugly Duckling, Berkley Frenzy und Illex Chubby.
Leider musste ich das Angeln früher beenden als geplant, da ich beim letztendlich auch erfolgreichen Versuch einen Hänger zu lösen, die Wassertiefe doch etwas unterschätzt hatte und mit der Wathose abgesoffen bin. #q Naja zum Glück stimmt das Wetter und die Wassertemperatur war auch schon angenehm. :g


----------



## Niederbayer75 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit
Funktioniert doch noch 
Petri zu den Fischen!!!

Was mich beeindruckt, mit wie vielen verschiedenen Ködern Du fängst! Bist Du dauernd am Wechseln oder hast Du für bestimmte Fische und Gewässer bestimmte Stammköder?

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ serge7: Glückwunsch zu der gestrigen Strecken! #6 Wie gut, dass mittwochs am Nachmittag gewisse Institutionen geschlossen haben!  Ich wollte eigentlich gestern auch den ersten großangelegten Gufi-Angriff auf unsere Kanäle starten, aber die Lust fehlte. Aber das Zanderjahr hat ja noch gar nicht richtig begonnen! 

Sind die Jungs eigentlich so megaschlank (Folgen der enthaltsamen Laichzeit) oder liegt das an der Postition der Kamera?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Veit (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Was mich beeindruckt, mit wie vielen verschiedenen Ködern Du fängst! Bist Du dauernd am Wechseln oder hast Du für bestimmte Fische und Gewässer bestimmte Stammköder?



Ja auf jeden Fall! 
Da wo ich gestern geangelt habe funktionieren nur Köder im Weißfischdekor oder braun gut, mit Schockfarben bleibt man dort mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Schneider. 
An der Stelle, wo ich heute gefischt habe sind kleine, bauchige Wobbler in Schockfarben der Bringer.
Ich habe eigentlich für jede Angelstelle, wo ich regelmäßig fische, bestimmte Topp-Köder.


----------



## Promachos (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



supercook schrieb:


> Moin Serge,wunderschöne Fische die du da gefangen hast.Hast auch hart dafür gekämpft wie ich von Holger erfahren habe.Viel Glück beim Boardieangeln...Lasst noch etwas für mich drin,werde vielleicht nächste Woche wenn die Zeit es erlaubt auch mal wieder angreifen....
> @Promachos                 Du weisst ja,wenn ihr hier oben seit und nen Erfahrenden Guide braucht,ich habe noch Termine frei



Hallo zunächst,

und herzlichen Dank für das Guiding-Angebot. Aber ich halte mich da lieber an Holger und seinen netten Bruder#h. Und wenn Kai nicht wieder über das Bier herfällt, darf er auch wieder mit.

Gruß Promachos
P.S. Nicht antworten! Ich weiß schon, wer du bist|supergri.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!

Ich war heute noch mal mit der UL-Spinnrute los, in der Mittagspause für etwa 25 Minuten, hat für 5 Döbel gereicht, wobei der Größte 49cm hatte, war an der leichten Ausrüstung ein netter Drill...


CU Stefan


----------



## Seele (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So jetzt meld ich mich auch zu Wort. Hab heut ne 38ger Bachforelle auf Trockenfliege erwischt, gleich beim 3. Wurf. Der nächste Wurf brachte ne Äsche mit 41cm. Dann hab ich mich an den Turbinenauslauf gehockt und 1 1/2 ich nenns mal aus Gaudi rumgefischt. Hab aber irgendwie im Gespür gehabt irgendwann geht was. Nach etlichen Zupfern dann endlich der Biss, dachte zuerst es ist ne kleine Regenbogen. Aber dann Forelle gibt gasund nach 10-15 sekunden war das Backing schon zu sehen. Nach 5 min Drill lag dann eine 49ger Regenbogen im Kescher, Saisonrekord wieder mal hochgeschraubt. Alles im Allem ein ganz gelungener Abend bei 2h angeln, kann man nix meckern.


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Promachos

Ich wollte es noch sagen: Ohne Bier brauchst Du nicht hochzukommen... Und danke, daß ihr mich dann evtl. doch mit durchziehen wollt...:vik:

@Ingo

Danke. Um auf Deine Frage zu antworten: Beides. Soooo sehr schlank war der Fisch in natura nicht, war aber abgelaicht und somit nicht mehr kugelrund. Das Foto war natürlich nicht optimal, Selbstauslöser mit Handy. So doll ist das nicht. Ich wollte den Fisch aber auch nicht zu lange draussen haben...so daß mir das Foto dann genügte. Der Winkel von unten nach oben ist natürlich suboptimal. Was solls...


----------



## J-son (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiles Ding,

Petri Heil!
'n Jerk-Wels ist ja auch mal was anderes...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Fängern. Ich bin heute nach der Arbeit leider Schneider geblieben...


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz dickes Petri zu diesem tollen Wels!!! #6 Und das auch noch auf Jerk, wirklich eine außergewöhnliche Sache!
Petri natürlich auch an die anderen Fänger!

Ich war eben nochmal ein bisschen an der Saale und konnte kurz nach Mitternacht 2 etwa 60 cm lange Hechte überlisten. Einer ging auf Kopyto River-Shad, der andere auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler.


----------



## Ranger (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil den Fängern! Der Wels ist das Hammer, konnte selbst schon einen von 1,51m fangen und weiß wie geil diese Drills sind...

Warte auf den nächsten!

@Veit schon erstaunlich, dass Du Hechte bei Nacht fängst...


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Ranger: Naja, ich sehe das Nachtspinnangeln auf Hecht eigentlich durchaus als gezieltes Angeln an. Im Herbst und Winter klappt das am besten, da gibt es Stellen, wo ich manchmal auf Ansage einen oder oft sogar mehrere Nachthechte fange. Meinen bisher größten Esox in diesem Jahr (95 cm) hatte ich irgendwann im Januar um 21 Uhr.


----------



## supercook (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Superklasse mit dem Wels.Wenn man so allgemein die Welsfänge in Deutschland sieht,es gibt auch viel Beifang beim Aalangeln,dann kommen bald die Welsangler vom Po und Ebro zu uns
Hier bei uns in Ostfriesland ist vor wenigen Wochen auch ein Wels gefangen worden(war zwar nur 1m),aber der Anfang ist gemacht.Vielleicht weiss ja jemand von den anderen Ostfriesen hier im Board ob der Bvo jetzt doch Welse besetzt?Vor Jahren hat sich der Vorstand  noch dagegen gesträubt Welse zu besetzen,da es in diesem Sinne kein einheimischer Raubfisch ist und man auch Angst hatte das er die anderen Fischbestände dezimiert.


----------



## serge7 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Pöötri zu dem tollen Wels! Der Bericht ist auch schön geschrieben. Petri auch den anderen Fängern.

@supercook
Ich würd dat lassen mit den Welsen. Können wir uns demnächst mal persönlich drüber unterhalten. Wäre hier OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Find ich klasse, dass ihr (zumindest einige) mitdenkt!!


> Wäre hier OT.


:m:m:m


----------



## J-son (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Find ich klasse, dass ihr (zumindest einige) mitdenkt!!
> 
> :m:m:m



EY!
Das war OffTopic...:q

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir sah am Hausgewässer Saale heute zunächst alles nach einem Pechtag aus. Erstmal einen Wobbler versenkt, dann ging ein übermütiger Barsch als erster Fisch auf einen Hybrida-Wobbler und jeder kennt ja den berühmten Spruch mit dem Barsch und dem Ar...  Und so schien es dann tatsächlich zu kommen, denn wenige Minuten später attackierte einen gut und gerne 70 cm langer Hecht meinen Illex Squirell, blieb aber leider nicht richtig hängen. In der Folge zwei Fehlbisse auf Kopyto-Shad. Dann wollte ich gezielt auf Rapfen angeln, was bei mir als Rapfentrottel, ohnehin nicht vom Erfolg gekrönt sein konnte. Und so war es auch. - Kein Biss auf schnell und oberflächennah geführte Köder! Nagut, wenigstens noch ein paar Döbel zur Ehrenrettung. Aber selbst die wollten nicht! Lediglich zwei kurze Zupfer konnte ich verzeichnen. Dann aber passierte das unerwartete. Nach einem weiteren Wurf verschwand mein 6cm-Ugly Duckling DR-Wobbler direkt bei Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche in einem großen Schwall. Die Haken fassten und mein Gegner gab sich sehr kämpferisch. Nach fünf Minuten Drill konnte ich dann einen Rapfen landen, welcher schon als kapital bezeichnet werden kann. 82 cm hatte der Silberbarren. Mein neuer PB für diese Fischart und den unrühmlichen Titel "Rapfentrottel" kann ich damit nun wohl vorerst ablegen. |supergri





Der silberne Riese sieht selbst ohne große Vorhalte noch gut aus in den Händen eines 1,90 m-Mannes. :g


----------



## Hecht87 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an den Pb Rapfen die Kraft und Ausdauer der Rapfen ist unglaublig die ziehen sogar mit knorrener Bremse die Strömung entgegen.#6


----------



## Sandro25 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage, besonders an Veit zu dem Kapitalen Rapfen, Hut ab!

Für mich war die Nacht heute um 3 zu ende, da sich da wieder mein kleiner Sonnenschein gemeldet hat und HUNGER schrie:m
Kurz darauf entschloß ich mich heute mal auf Rapfenjagd zu gehen und gleichzeitig ein paar neue Stellen aus zu probieren. Nach Absprache mit meiner Frau ging es dann halb 4 los und bin dann so gegen 4 Uhr an der ersten Stelle angekommen und es roch förmlich nach Rapfen, denn diese waren schon fleißig am rauben, allerdings sahen sie mir etwas klein aus, aber egal, Rapfen ist Rapfen dachte ich mir. Kurzer Hand entschloß ich mich einen UD Wobbler zu verwenden und diese Wahl war goldrichtig, nach dem 5. Wurf war auf einmal die Rute krumm, doch nach einem kurzen Drill schoß mir der Wobbler entgegen ( leider ein Aussteiger ) kurze Zeit später wieder das gleiche Spiel, ich fing langsam an an mir zu zweifeln#q doch der dritte Versuch saß dann endlich und ich konnte einen ordentlichen Rapfen von 79cm landen, mein neuer PB|supergri
Hier ein Bild davon:




Als ich den Fisch dann versorgt hatte und ein schnelles Foto geschossen hab, ließ ich ihn wieder zurück in sein Element und auf einmal war Ruhe an der Wasseroberfläche, ich versuchte es zwar noch einige male, doch leider war nix mehr zu machen. Also entschloß ich mich die Stelle zu wechseln, an der nächsten war dann allerdings leider auch nix zu holen und es ging zur nächsten. Dort versuchte ich dann mein Glück mit einem Illex Freddy CatWalk und diese Entscheidung brachte mir dann 2 knapp 40er Hechte von denen einer vor der Landung gott sei dank noch ausschlitze:,




Kurze Zeit später hatte ich einen schätzungsweise knapp 80er Esox am Haken und ich freute mich schon, doch leider sprang er kurz vor der Landung noch mal aus dem Wasser, schüttelte sich und weg war er#q
Um ihn eventuell noch mal zum Biß zu verführen, wechselte ich nochmals den Köder, diesmal kahm ein Illex Muscle zum Einsatz, dieser brachte jedoch nicht den erwünschten Erfolg, allerdings brachte er mir einen kleinen schätzungsweise 40er Döbel an den Haken




Frohen Mutes wechselte ich dann noch mal auf den UD Wobbler und konnte leider nur diesen kleinen Barsch überlisten




Als dann nach einer Weile nix mehr ging, beschlo ich den Heinweg an zu treten um meine Frau mit einem schönen Frühstück zu überraschen. Alles in allem war es wieder ein schöner Ausflug und beim nächsten mal bleiben bestimmt ein paar größere Exemplare hängen.


----------



## Steph75 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier hat sich ja einiges getan.
Petri an alle Fänger!!
 Und ein besonders dickes Petri an Serge für seinen Prachtzander.
P.S guck doch nich immer so grimmig, der HSV hat doch garnicht gespielt


----------



## boot (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.lg


----------



## Hackersepp (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich wollte den Nachmittag heute nochmal  mit Fischen verbringen. 2,5 Stunden Spinnfischen pur, an einer sehr aussichtsreichen Stelle, die mir vor Pfingsten mehrere Ü 50 Aitel gebracht hatte. Die erste halbe Stunde brachte noch keinen Biss, doch dann kam die Stunde des Chubbys. Mit drei Würfen konnte ich 3 Fische landen. 2 Barsche 23 und 25cm sowie eine 40er Aitel. Danach war der Spuk vorbei und ich probierte einen Köder nach dem anderen. DAbei konnte ich zunächst keine Bisse verzeichnen, aber einen guterhaltenen alten ca. 15 cm Rapala landen.:q Auf Wobbler gabs heute also nicht allzuviel zu holen. Der nächste Köder (Mepps 5) brachte sofort beim ersten Wurf damit  eine 45er Aitel . Gleich beim zweiten Wurf stieg ein besserer Fisch mitten in der Strömung ein. => ganz klar, Schied Alarm! Nach ein paar schönen kleinen Fluchten konnte ich den Kerl an der 20er Mono durch die Strömung herkurbeln. Kurzes Foto und Messung nicht vergessen (65) und dann ... Habe d'ehre! Danach ging nichts mehr und ich machte mich schließlich wieder auf den Heimweg. Petri Heil an Sandro und Veit zu den Brocken! - schön langsam gehts rund|supergri

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Sandro25 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tja Freunde, da ich mit dem mageren Rapfenergebnis von heute morgen nicht zufrieden war und Veit dann auch noch so ne Granade gefangen hat#6, hab ich mich kurzer Hand entschlossen nicht den Hechten sondern den Rapfen noch mal geziehlt auf den Leib zu rücken.
Gesagt getan,ich hab mir dann eine Stelle ausgesucht, an der heute Früh nix zu machen war, es aber dort förmlich nach Rapfen gerochen hat:qDort angekommen waren leider wieder keine Rapfen rauben zu sehen, aber ich versuchte es trotzdem, nach dem 3. Wurf mit einem Salmo Poper war die Rute krumm, doch leider schlitze er wieder aus, das ganze wiederholte sich dann wieder 3 mal und beim 4. mal hat es dann endlich geklappt, der erste Rapfen kahm zum vorschein, 60 cm war er lang:




Es dauerte auch nicht lange bis sich der 2. Rapfen zeigte er war 65cm lang:q




Nach einigen weiteren Würfen kahm dann wieder der nächste von 75cm




Da sich dann auf den Oberflächenköder nix mehr tat, wechselte ich zu einem flachlaufendem Spro Wobbler und der erste Wurf wurde mit einem 65er belhont:q
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun wollte ich noch mal meinen Illex Muscle zum Einsatz bringen, allerdings verließ mich dann mein Glück, erster Wurf 3 Kurbelumdrehungen und es kahm ein Hammer Biß, Rute Krumm, Bremse kreischte und ich dachte mir junge, was ist denn da am anderen Ende? Er nahm gut 50m Schnur ohne Pause, danach konnte ich ca, 15m zurück gewinnen, auf einmal gab es einen merkwürdigen Ruck in der Rute, als ob jemand einen Zementsack fallen gelassen hätte und es war nix zu machen, kein cm vorwärts noch rückwärts, ich versuchte alles möglich ohne eine reaktion als es wieder einen Ruckgab und ich ein Zerfetzes Stahlvorfach raus holen musste:c Das wird wohl ein ordentlicher Wels gewesen sein, oder was meint Ihr???????????
Hier noch das Pic vom Stahlvorfach:




Der schöne Wobbler weg und was noch schlimmer ist, das Tier was ihn gefressen hat ist auch weg:c

Alles in allem war es wieder ein schöner Angelausflug.

MFG Euer Sandro


----------



## Veit (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen!

Ich hatte gestern abend auch Welskontakt mit einem Salmo Perch-Wobbler und konnte das Monster problemlos landen.  Dennoch war ich etwas erstaunt, da ich zuvor noch nie einen kleinen Wels auf Kunstköder gefangen hatte.




Naja, ab morgen gibts hoffentlich wieder ernstzunehmende Fische mit Stacheln auf dem Rücken! :q


----------



## argo (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit

also, ich als blutiger anfänger und wahrscheinlich "schneider-weltmeister" muss dir sagen, dass mich auch deine tollen berichte/fänge anspornen nicht aufzugeben 

das frustet immo ganz gewaltig

schönes bötchen, mehrere schöne spots (meiner meinung nach) abgefischt, alles nach jetzigem wissen probiert, aber zu zweit nichtmal nen BISS, grmpf. nach 5 touren.

naja, wahrscheinlich falsche köder/spots/führung/material, etc...

oder die berliner unterhavel gibts halt nicht her (was ich definitiv nicht glaube ;-))

werd am ball bleiben und üben, üben, üben



wie gesagt: petri zu deinen starken fängen und besonders stark finde ich übrigens, dass du immer dazuschreibst mit welchem köder du deine fänge bringst. hilft nem newbie wie mir wirklich sehr !!!


----------



## Felix 1969 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil!

Vor allem zu den Rapfen.Hammer...#6


----------



## serge7 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri für die Rapfen-Show.


@Steph75

Petri Dank. 
Das war nicht grimmig sondern konzentriert...:vik:


----------



## Schuschek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Abräumer der letzten Tage. 
Sind ein paar richtig herrliche Fische dabei. #6

@argo, hier mal eine Antwort auf den ersten Teil deiner Feststellung: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2069149#post2069149

Hier passt es zwar komplett hin, aber da OT würde es gelöscht werden.


----------



## J-son (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Servus und Petri an die Fänger!
Durfte heute morgen auch zweie aus dem Wasser heben.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern in der prallen sonne unterwegs...
hier mein erster guter Gummi-Jerk barsch 2008:


----------



## Schuschek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiler Barsch Bootangler

Das die Zanderschonzeit noch ist, wissen nur leider die Zander nicht. Deshalb knallte Heute einer auf meinen 19cm Prologic Savage 4Play Herring Liplure in Artic Char Dekor. Zielfisch war der Hecht, und Aufgrund des Köders, brauch ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben diesen Fang zu posten. Ist Gewiss eher die Ausnahme bei dem Köder


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Geiler Barsch Bootangler
> 
> ...Deshalb knallte Heute einer auf meinen 19cm Prologic Savage 4Play Herring Liplure in Artic Char Dekor. ...brauch ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben diesen Fang zu posten. ...


 
hier braucht keiner n schlechtes gewissen zu haben...

dein zander hat den mund aber auch voll genommen...
sah bei meinem barsch gestern ähnlich aus, von nem 11cm gummi am offsethaken der größe 5/0 guckte noch der einhänger raus... :q
und das in der prallen sonne #d

naja, gibt solche und solche


grüße

mirco


----------



## maesox (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6

Bei mir gabs heute lediglich zwei Softjerkhechte (SlugGo) bis 62cm.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

und bei mir wiedermal einen hecht aussteiger...oh man....
hoffe den kerl morgen wieder zu erwischen... -.-


----------



## skatefreak (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War auf Barsch heute los...
Gefangen hab ich auch ein paar allerdings nur kleine.
Sehr vorsichtige Bisse die ganze Zeit trotz langem Fluorocarbon.
Als ich dann auf 3.5er Kopyto wechselte dachte ich dass die Barsche hängenbleiben müssen, aber vonwegen!!
Ein Fehlbiss nach dem anderen...
Das war echt nicht mein Tag^^

@die anderen: Schöne Fische die ihr Fangt


----------



## paul188 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute in den Niederlanden gefangen.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri zu den letzten gemeldeten Fängen! #6


Ich war heute Nacht rund drei Stunden lang fischen und konnte dabei die neue Zandersaison äußerst erfolgreich einläuten. :vik:
Die Stachelritter waren in bester Beißlaune und so gelang es mir 6 Kammschupper auf Wobbler zu landen. Drei weitere schlitzten aus und einige Fehlbisse hatte ich auch noch.
Los gings nach fünf Minuten mit einem 65er auf Salmo Perch.




Es folgte ein schöner 69er auf Ugly Duckling-Zweiteiler.




Dann ein gut 50 cm langes Exemplar auf Salmo Perch.




Danach ebenfalls auf den Salmo ein 62er.




Diesem folgte ein 63er auf den Ugly Duckling.




Lange dauerte es nicht bis zum nächsten Biss und diesmal war der Widerstand am anderen Ende besonders heftig, denn ein prächtiger 73er hatte auf Salmo Perch zugeschnappt.




Zwischenzeitlich gab es auch noch einen Überraschungsfang in Form eines 68er Hechtes, der den Ugly Duckling wollte.




Im Morgengrauen verlor ich nochmal einen ziemlich anständigen Zander im Drill, dann war es aber endgültig vorbei mit der Beißerei und ich konnte zufrieden die Heimfahrt antreten. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass weitere gute Zanderfangtage in den kommenden Wochen nicht ausbleiben. 
Allen die es heute auch noch auf die Glasaugen anlegen, wünsche ich maximale Erfolge. Ich werde sicher heute abend auch schon wieder die stachligen Fische jagen. |supergri


----------



## Hansemann 28 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Saisonstart in Holland war mal richtig gut.
Paul188 und ich fingen insgesamt 20 Zander bis 65 cm.
Die Burschen haben im Moment mächtig Hunger.
Teilweise wurden sogar 5" Shads komplett eingesaugt.
Heute geht es nochmal los und Bilder gibt es morgen.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

@ Veit:

ein fettes Petri auch an dich zur geilen Zanderstrecke! 

Wie ich sehe, fischst du den Perch in DR (1,5m). Wo und wie fischst du damit (nur allgemein)? Ich habe mit dem flachlaufenden Perch (8F) immer Zanderfänge gehabt, wenn ich ihn parallel zur Steinpackung geführt habe.


----------



## Waagemann (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger was für geile Fische|bigeyes!


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> War gestern in der prallen sonne unterwegs...
> hier mein erster guter Gummi-Jerk barsch 2008:



Fettes Petri mein Lieber! So solln sie doch aussehen! Aber nicht mit der 60 cm Wurst gefangen !:m


----------



## Bruno (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> und bei mir wiedermal einen hecht aussteiger...oh man....
> hoffe den kerl morgen wieder zu erwischen... -.-



Hallo 'Johnnie Walker',

da hast Du ja eine richtig schöne Super Webseite gebastelt.
Glückwunsch ! - gefällt mir sehr gut.

Viele Grüsse,
Bruno


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Schuschek zu den zwei schönen Zandern!

@ Aalround-Spinner: Ich fische mit Wobbler meistens auch Uferbereiche mit Steinpackungen ab und werfe auch eher parallel zum Ufer. Am besten funktioniert das ganze auf freien Fließsstrecken. 
An Wehrrauschen oder Spundwänden ist Gummi auch nachts ganz klar im Vorteil auf Zander.


----------



## Sandro25 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit, schöne Zanderstrecke haste da hin gelegt und wie immer pünktlich zum Saisonstart#6

Auch an Schuschek ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Zandern!

Für mich hieß es heute auch bei Zeiten raus und die Zandersaison ein zu leuten!

Nach ner dreiviertel Stunde fahrt bin ich an der mir viel versprechenden Stelle angekommen und nix wie in die Wathose und ab in die Fluten
Der erste Biß ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten, ein ca. 60er Esox schnappte sich meinen UD zweiteiler und schlitze dann leider vor der Landung wieder aus, na klasse dachte ich, geht das schon wieder los! Es Folgten 4 Zander ausschlitze, da war ich am Boden zerstört, diese gingen auch auf den UD zweiteiler und ich dachte mir, schärfste noch mal die Haken und das war die richtige Entscheidung, kurz danach bilieb der erste Zander hängen, er war zwar nicht groß ( ca. 25cm ) aber der Anfang war gemacht.:vik:




Es dauerte auch nicht lange als der nächste zum Landgang kahm




Und ne Weile später wieder einer, das schien die richtige Stelle zu sein:q




Aber wo sind die großen fragte ich mich und wechselte auf einen Illex Muscle und sie wurden größer:q












Leider war keiner über 70 dabei, aber die schnapp ich mir auch noch irgendwann#6
Insgesammt konnten 13 Zander zum Landgang überredet werden, 4 schlitzten aus und 2 Hechte schlitzten leider auch aus. 3 Döbel zwischen 25 cm und 40 cm konnten auch noch verhaftet werden.
Alles in allem ein Respektables Ergebnis für die Zandersaison Eröffnung. Da ich heute Abend noch mal in die Richtung muß, werd ich es heute Abend noch mal versuchen.

MFG Euer Sandro


----------



## maesox (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heut Morgen gabs zwei 60er. Hier einer davon:
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/1948/img1233ma9.jpg

VG

Matze


----------



## Molke-Drink (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moinsen Leude.War heute leider nur für ne halbe Stunde los,konnte nen kleinen Schniepel landen...Der erste der Saison...Durfte natürlich wieder Schwimmen  :m
Beim Haken lösen kam mir noch sein Frühstück entgegen^^


----------



## boot (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich war gestern mit Cobra HH zum zandern,leider hab ich keinen gefangen,aber dafür ein paar schöne Barsche.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Fettes Petri mein Lieber! So solln sie doch aussehen! Aber nicht mit der 60 cm Wurst gefangen !:m


 
Danke mein lieber...

nene, nicht mit dem "riesenteil". die fische die ich damit erlege erkennst du an  den großen beulen


----------



## flori66 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an all die schönen Fänge der letzten Tage.
Ihr lassts ja zur Zandersaison mächtig krachen.


----------



## Seele (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war vorhin ein wenig beim Fliegenfischen. Mir hat dann so ne S** mein Vorfach abgerissen (Schlaufe aufgegangen, scheiß Cortland Loops). Dann hab ich ein wenig improvisiert und doch noch ein neues Vorfach hingepfuscht. 5 Würfe gemacht und siehe da, Forelle mit 56cm und knapp 2 kg. Schöner Drill gewesen. Außerdem hab ich noch 3 große Hechte gesehen, ca 80-90cm (sind für ein Forellengewässer viel zu groß) und noch einen Huchen. Eingie Fehlbisse und eine ca 40cm lange Forelle hab ich auch noch gefangen. Alles ins allem mal wieder ein richtig gelungener Tag.


----------



## Peter K. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin, 

sind zurück vom Rhein. 

Als erstes muss ich etwas negatives loswerden und zwar habe ich bis dato noch nie so viele Angler am Wasser gesehen. Hot Spots waren belegt mit Ansitzern etc.

Also Stellenmässig war das heute eher ein Kampf als Vergnügen. Die ersten vier Spots konnten wir somit garnicht oder mit starker Einschränkung befischen. Somit hieß es heute neue Stellen anfahren.

Bei dem ersten neuen Spot musste ich fast kotzen als uns 4 Deutsch-Russen entgegen kamen mit einer bis oben hin gefüllten Aldi Tüte voller Zander. Die Stelle haben wir dann auch ignoriert und sind weiter gezogen.

Naja gut das war erstmal das Negative.

Zu unseren Fängen:

Insgesamt konnten wir 14 Zander landen, wobei 12 davon an einem Spot kamen.

Wieder negativ war, dass viele kleine bissen.
Immerhin war auch ein 63er dabei. Sonst meist zwischen 45-55cm.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/7342/72361377ir8.jpg

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/6569/16475612rv1.jpg


http://img145.*ih.us/img145/4916/75997517vl5.jpg


http://img145.*ih.us/img145/329/19951960jw2.jpg


http://img517.*ih.us/img517/3913/64283483zi7.jpg


http://img138.*ih.us/img138/760/40509234lk3.jpg


http://img72.*ih.us/img72/1853/76462179eo0.jpg


----------



## Molke-Drink (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Lol jetzt gehts ja rund^^ Top Leute,Petri ! ! !


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2008)

*Was für ein Sasionauftakt*

Moin!

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nur mit meiner Reiserute ein paar
Barsch ärgern, da alle großen Gerätschaften schon für Norge
gepackt sind.

Doch wie es Tante Zufall so will hat sich natürlich kein Barsch
den Mini Kopyto gekrallt sondern der Kamerad hier,







83cm 11 Pfund 

Natürlich lag die Kamera auch schon im Reisegepäck und
somit kann ich nur mit dem Selbstauslöservorgartenfoto dienen.

Lg

Kai


----------



## flori66 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Torsk
Geiler Fisch.
Fettes Petri zu dem Burschen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger, da habt Ihr ja alle mächtig zugeschlagen..#6

Da ich gestern abend noch als DJ arbeiten musste, konnte ich erst heute nacht nach Holland fahren.
Insgesammt 500 km fahren für 3 Stunden angeln, und dafür eine Nacht ohne schlafen...ob das Sinn macht wäre mal zu überlegen...#q

Aber gelohnt hat es sich trotzdem.:q
Ich konnte heute mein PB in Sachen Zander etwas aufstocken.




Köder war wieder mein neuer Lieblingswobbler, der Octo Wobbler.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schönes Ding Tommi!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Tommi!


Aber nur 3 cm grösser als Deiner....:q


----------



## Bier (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöne granate, tommi. du hast aber wohl längenangabe + gewicht vergessen! 

... schöner zander jedenfalls.

edit: hat sich erledigt! *G*


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hab ich schon an Deiner Bildbezeichnung gesehen 

An der Slippe hab ich noch zwei Herren getroffen die auch einen tollen 
Zander (78cm) hatten, scheint das Wochenende der großen Z-Fische zu sein :q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boah, nach 3 harten und niederschmetternden Wochenenden bzw. 2 Nachläufern und 5 Austeigern konnte ich nun endlich einen Hecht des ''Esox-Quartets'' fangen:m

Genau 70cm zeigte das Maßband an.
Außerdem hatte der Bursche 2 fingerlange Weißfische und sage und schreibe 4 Flusskrebs im Magen, dann hatte er sich noch tatsächlich mein handlanges Rotauge reingepfiffen!

Da ich Zentimeter genau wusste wo er stand, konnte ich ihn aus dem Unterstand kitzeln und den Angriff auf 5m Distanz genaustens sehen, nicht der größte, war aber trotzdem geil|supergri

Nun gut, da wartet aber immer noch einer von guten 80cm auf mich^^
Allen andern Fängern Petri!


----------



## Fisherman_1 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So mein Wochenendsfazit:

2 Zander 
beide Im rhein gefangen, einen auf Köfi den anderen auf GuFi.
Der eine war 60, der andere ca.55 cm
beide nicht groß, aber als Saison-Auftackt ok |bla:

Gruß
Fisherman


----------



## ~Michi~ (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da ich gestern abend noch als DJ arbeiten musste, konnte ich erst heute nacht nach Holland fahren.
> Insgesammt 500 km fahren für 3 Stunden angeln, und dafür eine Nacht ohne schlafen...ob das Sinn macht wäre mal zu überlegen...#q.


 
Wenn ich mir mal so das Foto betrachte...

öhm...

jo...

... macht Sinn, dickes Petri :m.


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2008)

Hi, ist ja mächtig was hier abgeht! Petri allen Fängern!
Ich habe noch einen, außer einem ca. 70er Hecht, einigen kleineren Zandern und einem 73er Zander, der Fisch des Wochenendes: Superschöne 85cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## Veit (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger des Tages! Echt tolle Fische dabei!!!!!!!!

Ich war gestern abend auch nochmal angeln. Diesmal wollte ich es im Hellen mal ausgiebig mit Gummifisch versuchen, was aber bis auf einen Hechtfehlbiss und einem gelandeten gut 20er BArsch auf Kopyto-Shad nichts einbrachte.  Auch auf Wobbler gab es zunächst keine Bisse. Als aber langsam die Dunkelheit hereinbrach hing endlich ein ordentlicher Fisch am Salmo Perch-Wobbler. Leider kein Zander, sondern ein Ü50er Döbel. 




Kurz darauf musste ich erstmal neu montieren, da sich der Wobbler total im Stahlvorfach verheddert hatte und dabei lief mir die Zeit doch ohnehin schon davon. |gr:
Dann wurde ich für das ganze warten aber gebührend belohnt, denn innerhalb einer guten Viertelstunde gingen 3 schöne Zander an den Haken.  Auf die Messprozedur habe ich verzichtet, aber alle drei dürften schätzungsweise etwa 60 - 70 cm lang gewesen sein. Zwei gingen auf Salmo Perch- und einer auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler.












Ein weiterer Fisch schlitzte noch aus, doch trotz des guten Beißens musste ich einpacken, da morgen leider wieder frühes Aufstehen angesagt ist.
Es scheint aber so, dass noch immer noch nicht alle Zander abgelaicht haben. Naja, sie schwimmen wieder und können das nun hoffentlich noch tun.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger, sind ja echt geile Fische dabei! :k

Ich war gestern morgen auch ein bisschen mit der Twitchrute los, kann aber leider keinen herausragenden Fang vermelden.

Nach 2,5 Stunden hatte ich zwar mit 18 Barschen, 3 Hechten und einem Zander ein zahlenmässig gutes Ergebnis, aber die Größen waren ausbaufähig...:q

Dennoch ein sehr unterhaltsamer Morgen, Bilder von den Fischen habe ich Ihnen und uns erspart, ihr wisst sicher wie ein 65er Hecht so aussieht? Nur der Zander wäre ein Foto wert gewesen, mit 13cm auf den 8cm-Squad-Minnow war der schon nicht normal... #d

Aber hier noch mal ein "Fang", hat ganz schön geschmerzt... War ein Hänger im Busch, der mir dann plötzlcih doh entgegen geflogen kam, Kopf drehen ging noch, wegziehen nicht mehr... Aber ich habe eigentlich nur drüber gelacht, eigene Dummheit halt...

CU Stefan


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch, hier wird ja ordentlich Fisch aus dem Wasser geholt!!

Stefen: Da haste ja echt nochmal Glück gehabt! Ich hab immer ne Polbrille auf, denn sowas könnte auch mal, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, ins Auge gehen.

flo


----------



## minden (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich konnte auch pünktlich zum Schonzeitende neben einigen Zandern 3 fette Barsche als Beifang erwischen. Der größte hatte 46 und is somit mein neuer PB


----------



## Bobbycar87 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz ganz dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage.

Besonders die Meldungen von Veit sind immer wieder beeindruckend #6

Ich hoffe, dass ich bald Zeit finde und den Kammschuppern auch auf die Pelle rücken kann


----------



## gründler (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin Männers!

Gestern gegen frühen Abend waren wir mal wieder loß.
Biß auf 2 kleine Babyzander ging 2Std nix und das an einem Hot Spot wo es eigentlich immer knallt.Aber was wir auch durchs Wasser pflügten nix passierte.Nach Wurf xxxxxx ganz vorsichtiger Biß in der Absinkphase Anhieb sitzt:qNix Ü-1m aber auch nicht ein Baby,da die Skeletor schon gut krum stand.Nach ca 5min wahr auch schon ende mit gegenwehr,und er legte Breitseite ein guter.Aber nach der Landung musten wir feststellen das der Zander keinen Rücken mehr hat.Genau aber wirklich genau an der grenze zum Wirbel fehlten ihm ca 25-30cm Rücken#d Wie gerade rausgesägt oder rausgeschnitten.Wir denken uns das es wohl ein Schiff gewesen sein muß"Motor",oder er hat in jungen Jahren mit einem Schwarzen Vogel gekämpft.
Bild ist net sehr schön,aber muß leider sein Hauptsache ihr erkennt das fehlende stück Rücken. 
lg


----------



## Anek20dot (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik: Hi @ all... war Sonntag am Rhein unterwegs...es war ein seeeeehr schöner Tag! Konnte viele Bisse regestrieren! Es gab einen Aussteiger kurz vor'm Ufer (Der Gufi war zerfetzt, gehe also von einem Hecht aus). Gefangen: ein 1,16m und 10Kg schwerer Hecht (Drill hat ca. 15 min. gedauert. Neue PB (letzte war 1m mit 7 kg). Immer wieder kurz vor dem Ufer gabs einen Spurt in die Strömung.) Danach kam der 70er Zandrino und 3 weitere halbstarke (ca. 50 cm.), die wieder schwimmen. Die neue Technium FB :m hat es voll drauf!!!


----------



## Hunter85 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch den Fängern!

kann man so nen großenn Hecht denn noch essen, oder schmeckt der wie bei den Karpfen nicht mehr sonderlich?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen!
@ Hunter. Manche Leute essen alles.

@ Gründler: Wirklich bemerkenswert, dein Foto.


----------



## Easy_1978 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch den Fängern!
> 
> kann man so nen großenn Hecht denn noch essen, oder schmeckt der wie bei den Karpfen nicht mehr sonderlich?



vom geschmack her finde ich nicht das es einen großen unterschied zu den kleineren gibt. mein schwiegervater meint sogar, das die großen besser schmecken, da das fleisch irgendwie muskulöser ist oder so...


----------



## Niederbayer75 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Easy 1978
Das kann ich nur bestätigen!
Ich finde, dass diese Anspielung eher in eine andere Richtung geht, aber das gehört nicht in diesen Thread!

Also Petri zu den schönen Fischen und B2T!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## Easy_1978 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> @ Easy 1978
> Das kann ich nur bestätigen!
> Ich finde, dass diese Anspielung eher in eine andere Richtung geht, aber das gehört nicht in diesen Thread!
> 
> ...



oh, danke. denke ich weiß was du meinst.

auch von mir natürlich petri an alle fänger, vor alem die barsche finde ich sehr schön.


----------



## Hecht87 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die beachtliche zandersaison eröffnung#6


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@minden

Mal wieder klasse Bilder...#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

erstmal ein dickes Petri an meine Vorposter, sind schöne Fische dabei!
Wollte heute eigendlich auch mal wieder einen Zander fangen nach der Schonzeit. "leider" oder wenigstens wurden es ein paar Barsche und ein kleiner Rapfen die bei den Temperaturen wollten...

http://img65.*ih.us/img65/1266/32912532zy1.jpg

http://img154.*ih.us/img154/69/61717899rd6.jpg


----------



## paul188 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende von boardie hansemann28. Stell sie mal für dich rein:vik:

Gruß Paul.


----------



## paul188 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstmal noch ein Petri an alle erfolgreichen. Da sind ja wirklich super Fische dabei!!

Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe und mein Arbeitskollege auch frei hat, habe ich ihn heute Vormittag zum Gummi baden mitgenommen. " Normalerweise" ist er Karpfenspezi, doch heute habe ich ihm eine Gummirute in die Hand gedrückt.... und nicht ohne Erfolg. Erst fing er einen kleinen Zander und kurze Zeit später einen schönen 43er Barsch#6
Danach konnte ich noch einen 68er Zander fangen, aber dann ging nichts mehr. War auch egal.Habe mich auf jeden Fall gefreut, das mein Kollege gleich einen guten Fisch gefangen hat! Nun wird er wohl öfters mal mitkommen

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mensch ihr fangt euch ja d... und d...!

Und ich komm nicht zum Fischen!

Dickes Petri Heil an die Fänger, was da alles für super Fische dabei sind. Respekt!#6


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die erfolgreichen Raubfischangler. Vorallem Minden, Hansemann und Paul haben ja mal wieder sehr schöne Fische gefangen. #6

Ich war, nachdem mir din Kumpel einen Tipp gegeben hatte, wo ich mal auf Rapfen angeln könnte, gestern abend mal los. Zunächst hab ich die Stelle nicht sofort gefunden und an einem anderen Platz geangelt. Dort ging aber immerhin schon beim ersten Wurf ein schöner Döbel von schätzungsweise 55 cm auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler, danach aber garnix mehr. 




Dann war ich endlich am richtigen Ort, es hat aber kein einziger Rapfen geraubt und auch nichts auf flachlaufende Köder gebissen. So versuchte ich es mit einem tieflaufenden Berkley Frenzy-Wobbler und nach fünf Minuten gabs damit Fischkontakt. Ich hätte eigentlich mit einem Döbel gerechnet, erfreulicherweise war es aber ein 65er Rapfen.




Danach ging aber zunächst nichts mehr, was aber offenbar nicht an mir lag, denn von zwei einheimischen Rapfenprofis hatte auch nur einer Erfolg und die beiden hatten schon was drauf, würde ich mal von meinem Eindruck her behaupten.
Ich versuchte es dann auf der anderen Uferseite, wo es etwas ruhiger aussah in der Hoffnung vielleicht noch einen Zander fangen zu können, da es langsam dämmrig wurde. Also kam der bewährte Salmo Perch-Wobbler in den Karabiner. Schon nach kurzer Zeit gab es kurz nach dem Auswurf einen Biss darauf und meine Bremse kreischte augenblicklich los als gäbe es kein morgen war. Das war kein ein Rapfen, geschweige denn ein Zander. Ich hatte eindeutig Welskontakt und das auch noch mit der leichten Wobblercombo. Mit einer 0,12er Spiderwire war nicht viel entgegenzusetzen, aber dennoch hielt erstmal noch alles. Nach etwa zwei Minuten Drill war der Wels nur ca. 30 Meter entfernt und ich machte mir leichte Hoffnungen die Sensation in Form der Landung schaffen zu können. Dann aber merkte ich auf einmal, wie die Schnur irgendwo langschliff und kurz darauf war sie auch schon durch. Ich denke da war ein Steinhaufen oder ähnliches am Grund, das Schnurende war jedenfalls total aufgerauht. So eine Sch...!!!! :c Na gut, mit dem unterdimensionierten Gerät war ich auf einen solchen Fisch nicht annährend vorbereitet, von daher war ich zwar niedergeschlagen aber doch auch gefasst und montierte neu. Als Köder kam ein neuer Salmo Perch zum Einsatz. Es dauerte genau drei Würfe, da kam diesmal kurz vorm Ufer ein Biss darauf und nachdem in den ersten paar Sekunden dieses Drills nur geringer Widerstand zu spüren war, geschah dann haargenau das gleiche wie beim ersten Mal. Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es kam wieder eine energische Flucht, die nur von einem Wels stammen konnte und erneut war der Kampf nach ein, zwei Minuten zu Ende, da auch dieser Fisch es schaffte meiner Schnur am höchstwahrscheinlich gleichen Hinderniss den Garaus zu machen. Nun war ich wirklich pappesatt und superwütend. :r Zwei Welse weg und zwei meiner Lieblingswobbler gleich mit wegen so einem verdammten Hindernis am Grund. Ein solches Debakel hatte ich beim Angeln noch nie innerhalb von nicht mal zehn Minuten erlebt. Ich packte sofort ein und trat den Heimweg an, denn mir war jegliche Lust zum Weiterangeln vergangen. :v


----------



## Scherny (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Barsch, 42 cm knapp nen kilo auf spinner


----------



## Schuschek (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> @veit
> 
> petri...mal wieder:q
> 
> hast du beim ersten foto den finger beim ersten griff danaben gesteckt? deswegen halten die fische auch immer so schön rühig bei dir:vik:


 


Petri! Sind ja mal wieder etliche richtig gute Fische dabei


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war eben mit meiner Freundin an der Saale. Die meiste Zeit lagen wir zwar nur auf der faulen Haut, aber in der knappen halben Stunde, die ich geangelt habe, konnte ich einen schönen Fang verzeichnen. Auf einen Berkley Frenzy-Wobbler gabs den einzigen Biss und nach fünf Minuten Drill konnte ich einen kapitalen Rapfen von genau 80 cm landen, der dann auf Wunsch der Dame weiterschwimmen durfte. Ich hatte aber ehrlichgesagt auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit.

Wunderschöner Fisch.

??? Sag mal, gehst Du auch mal als Schneider nach Hause???

Weiterhin so tolle Fänge.


----------



## Veit (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



caddel schrieb:


> Petri Veit.
> 
> Wunderschöner Fisch.
> 
> ...


Ja selbstverständlich, aber jetzt im Sommer ist das meistens schwierig. *gg* :q


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri ... Hammer Fisch !! 

hehe wollt ich auch grad fragen !!^^
und noch was ... machst du noch was anderes außer zu angeln?? und an welchen gewässern angelst du so ?? die sehen ja alle nich sooo riesig aus !! ( also von den Bildern !)


----------



## Carp0815 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri veit! einfach ein traum rapfen!:m

Lese doch mal bitte bei Gelegenheit meine geschriebene PN,
Danke

mfg nico


----------



## flori66 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Riesenfettes Petri @ Veit,
was für ein Okkolyt 

Ich hatte mal einen 72er Rapfen, der war schon groß, aber ein 80er? Wow.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da ich wieder mal ne ganze Latte Posts gelöscht habe, hier sowohl die Begründung wie auch die Bitte, das zukünftig wieder mehr zu beachten. Steht im ersten Posting von diesem Thread zu lesen:


> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...


Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich hab schon wieder ne 50ger Regenbogen gefangen, momentan läufts. Als Beifang ging mir noch ein ziemlich magerer Huchen von 60 oder 70cm hin ich hab ihn nicht gemessen. Immerhin sind kleine auch drin, allerdings war er glaub ich krank weil er gar so mager war. 

Aber Huchen is Huchen, Nr.  3 nun von 4 gehakten raus gebracht


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo an alle Raubfischangler und ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger! Da ich diesen Thread erst jetzt entdeckt habe möchte ich euch auch ein paar ausgewählte Fänge der letzten Wochen aus dem östlichen Teil der Republik zeigen! Viel Spaß mit der kleinen Bilderserie...

http://img409.*ih.us/img409/2203/36er38erbarschho3.jpg
Diese beiden Burschen hatten 36 und 38 cm.

http://img409.*ih.us/img409/9741/39erflussbarschidy1.jpg
Dieser Stachelritter schlug mit 40cm zu buche (PB in Deutschland)

http://img409.*ih.us/img409/7628/73eresoxiixc1.jpg
Hier mein PB in Sachen Hecht! 73cm

http://img58.*ih.us/img58/3083/schnermnnertagrn5.jpg
Das brachte mir der diesjährige Männertag.

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/5921/norbertmitseinem112eresqx3.jpg
Und hier der größte Hecht, den ich bisher selber sehen durfte. Gefangen wurde er von meinem Nachbarn und Kumpel Norbet, bei einer gemeinsamen Bootstour mit meinem neuen "Schaluchschiff"! Er hatte 10,8 kg bei einer Länge von 1,12 m.

Weiterhin Petri Heil an alle Raubfischjäger!

Thomas


----------



## NoSaint (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

kleine OT Frage mal von mir -> PB = Prachtbiss oder was genau?


----------



## norwegenkiller (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Personal Best :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Personal Best (größter, persönlicher Fang)

Und hiermit wieder OT - Ende

Siehe Posting Nr. 1175..


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wunderschöne Bilder. Fische so abgelichtet, wie die Natur sie geschaffen hat.
Auf dem dritten Bild habe ich dich erst gar nicht erkannt.


----------



## Felix 1969 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ohne jetzt schleimen zu wollen,aber der 80er Rapfen ist wohl einer der schönsten Fische die hier bis jetzt abgelichtet wurden.Sauber.Petri Heil...#6

Felix


----------



## paul188 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit ! Schöner Rapfen.
War heute morgen auch für 3 Stündchen los gewesen.Anfangs habe ich einen nassen Arsch bekommen, aber dann konnte ich noch 2 ca. 60er Zander verhaften.Morgen werde ich mal ein paar neue Gewässer erkunden.....Vielleicht bleibt ja auch was hängen.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## JetFunnel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wahnsinns Rapfen!
Großes Petri an den Spezialisten!!!#6

Petri auch an alle anderen Raubfischfänger! 

War mit meinem Nachbarn am Sonntag auch auf Hechtfang. Leider hat der erste Tag nach der Schonzeit (Vereinsgewässer) mit nem dicken Schneider begonnen und so sind wir betrübt nach Hause... Als ein anderer Nachbar von mir abends noch los wollte, habe ich mich nochmals eingeklinkt und meine leichte Barschangel mitgenommen. Mein Sohn bestand auf einen großen Wobbler von Balzer. Den hatte er gekauft und der sollte mir Glück bringen. Ich wollte mit meiner 22er Schnur aber eigentlich nur einen Barsch fangen, damit der Tag als "Nicht-Schneider" endet...#d
Als ich den 2. Wurf mit dem Wobbler machte, bin ich erschrocken. Ein schöner 74er Esox hat sich daran erfreut und ich konnte ihn mit etwas Glück sogar landen! :l
Kaum aus dem Wasser gezogen machte er so viel Radau, das die Schnur abriss. Was für ein Glück :vik: ... für mich. Ich hatte nicht einmal ein Vorfach befestigt.


----------



## Blink* (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schönen guten Abend#6

ich möchte auch mal Ausnahmsweise einen Fang von mir posten|rolleyes - mal schauen ob das stimmt das in anderen Threads geschrieben wird :q|rolleyes

So... vor 2 Stunden gefangen:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

peeeeetri blink*

und an die anderen natürlich auch

und ein besonderes petri geht an veits 80er rapfen..

@blink : wie groß und schwer war er..??


mfg der bär


----------



## JetFunnel (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri auch zu Deinem tollen Zander!

Einen Zander durfte ich leider noch nicht fangen. Für mich und meine Freunde ist das noch ein künftiges Highlight! 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluß!
Hast Du einen Köderfisch oder Kunstköder benutzt?
Frage mich irgendwie, wie das mit den Kunstködern in der Nacht passieren soll #d ... ich denke da würde ich mich irgendwo verhäddern |bigeyes.

Der Rapfen von Veit ist aber echt der Hammer |supergri. So einen habe ich noch nicht einmal annähernd bei uns rauben sehen...


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit und natürlich an Blink!

Super Fische!


----------



## Dissection2k (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Rapfen ist der Hammer |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich bisher noch nie selber einen gefangen habe (die gab es in unseren Gewässern damals einfach nicht), ist dieses Exemplar wirklich ein Augenöffner #6 

Aber ich wäre wie gesagt wirklich froh, wenn ich überhaupt mal einen fangen würde. Hier im RHK gibt es die nämlich eigentlich auch nicht. Zumindest sind mir keine Fänge bekannt.

Aber noch mal: Hammer-Fisch!


----------



## Niederbayer75 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So schnell wird man vom Rapfentrottel zum Rapfen-Guru !!!
Noch mal ein dickes Petri zu dem Ausnahme-Fisch und natürlich auch an die anderen Fänge(r)!

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## minden (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Entlich ist auch hier die Schonzeit vorbei und ich konnte meinen ersten Zander fotografieren,...ich liebe Zandertocks:l


----------



## Peter K. (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

War Montag und heute am Rhein und konnte insgesamt 22 Zander fangen in insgesamt 3 Std :vik:

von 30-70cm

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/5833/53407195jf3.jpg



http://img125.*ih.us/img125/4674/3kopieui1nz6.jpg


http://img141.*ih.us/img141/8945/55290122os7ol7.jpg


http://img381.*ih.us/img381/5647/78303203yn8ur1.jpg


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/g133.*ih.us/img133/6391/78303203yn8bl8.jpg


----------



## Schuschek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @all.
Besonders an Peter K.! Wahnsinn, alle 8 Minuten ein Zander:vik:


----------



## Peter K. (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke. Also heute hatte ich ja den absoluten Traumtag. 
45min und 13 Fische und genauso viel Fehlbisse, trotz 3 fachen Zusatzdrilling


----------



## Schuschek (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das ist ja echt der Hammer! Bei mir gab es Heute nur einen ca. 40er Zander. Für meinen Angelkollegen hab ich mich Heute gefreut. Er hatte einen 42er Barsch. Sein persönlicher PB. Einfach nur Geil


----------



## Peter K. (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gibt aber genauso Stellen am Rhein wo momentan garnicht geht.


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Peter K.                                          

Ein digges Petri,sowas erlebt man auch nicht alle Tage #6.    Gruß #hRenè


----------



## Carp0815 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> War Montag und heute am Rhein und konnte insgesamt 22 Zander fangen in insgesamt 3 Std :vik:
> 
> ...



boah digges petri!!
das muss ja ein heiden Spass gewesen sein!!
weiter so #6


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@minden petri zum neusaison-Zander

@peterK Petri zu der 22er-Strecke 

(und dann motzen bei mir gleich einige rum, wenn ich mal 3 Zander und 7 Barsche in 6 Stunden fange...)


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri zu den tollen Fangmeldungen, vorallem @ Peter K. zur Sternstunde!!! #6

Ich war mit Angelopa Dietmar vorhin gute zwei Stunden auf Zanderjagd an der Elbe. Leider hat der Opi nach sechs Würfen eine fette Perücke geworfen und all meine Versuche ihn zum Weiterangeln zu motivieren scheiterten. Tatenlos blieb mein 66jähriger Angelkumpel trotzdem nicht, denn er hatte mit Keschern und Fotografieren alle Hände voll zu tun, weil die Zander ziemlich beißwütig waren.|supergri 6 Stück konnte ich erwobbeln. Von einem knapp 50er Schniepel abgesehen, lagen sie alle über 60 cm, die beiden größten hatten 70 und 72 cm. Köder waren Salmo Perch- und Ugly Duckling-Wobbler.


----------



## Peter K. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Serie Veit. Vor allem die Grössen sind ja echt klasse


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da ich wieder mal ne ganze Latte Posts gelöscht habe, hier sowohl die Begründung wie auch die Bitte, das zukünftig wieder mehr zu beachten. Steht im ersten Posting von diesem Thread zu lesen:



> Zitat:
> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> ...


Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Sandro25 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu den schönen Zandern! Und natürlich auch allen anderen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.

Tja Freunde, ich wollte es diese Nacht auch auf Zander versuchen, allerdings erfolgte der Startschuß viel zu spät, hab meinen Wecker nicht gehört und wurde dann gegen 3 wach, toll dacht ich mir, versuchste das beste draus zu machen. An der ausgesuchten Stelle angekommen, wurde es schon langsam hell und ich malte mir die Chancen recht gering aus und ich hatte recht, als es dann fast ganz hell war und ich nix landen konnte, entschloß ich mich kurzer Hand noch einen Rapfen Hot Spot an zu fahren. Dort angekommen sah ich sie schon rauben, also nix wie in die Wathose und rein ins Wasser, nach gut 10 Würfen konnte ich einen ordentlichen Wiederstand spühren, hatte einen Salmo popper am anderen Ende montiert und ich rechnete mit einem ordentlichen Rapfen, was sollte auch anderes auf diesen Oberflächenköder beißen, doch als ich dann endlich sah was am anderen Ende zog war ich ganz schön erstaunt, ein 48er Döbel hatte sich meinen Salmo Popper geschnappt|bigeyes
Das hätt ich nun absolut nicht gedacht das die auch auf Oberflächenköder gehen. Und hier ein Bild von dem Dickkopf:q




Nach zahlreichen weiteren Versuchen mit dem Salmo Popper, entschloß ich mich wieder auf einen UD Wobbler um zu steigen und das war der ausschlaggebende Punkt, beim ersten Wurf kahm ein ordentlicher Widerstand und ich konnte diesen schönen 73er Rapfen landen




ca. 10 min. später kahm was kommen musste, ich bekahm ein Biß und beim Anhieb setzen rutschte ich auf den glatten Boden aus und ging erst mal Tauchen#qIn dem Moment wusste ich nicht worüber ich mich mehr ärgern sollte, über den verloren gegangenen Fisch, oder über das unfreiwillige Bad. Da das Wasser aber nicht kalt war, entschloß ich mich weiter zu angeln, ändern konnte ich eh nix mehr, doch als ich dann ca. 10 min. später das gleiche Problem hatte, packte ich genervt ein und trat die Heinfahrt an, war mir schon klar das das Pech mal wieder zuschlagen musste, das nächste mal hab ich aber 100%ig Wechselsachen in Auto, davon laß ich mich nicht ein zweites mal ärgern. Schade eigentlich, hätt gern noch ein paar Rapfen geärgert.

MFG Euer Sandro


----------



## paul188 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
War heute Nachmittag auch für ein Stündchen am Rhein.
Ergebniss war ein ca. 60er Zander und ein ca.45er Hecht.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Felix 1969 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger,vor allem Paul.Der macht ja Veit und Sandro langsam Konkurrenz...#6


----------



## sunfisher1991 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit: Das is doch echt unmenschlich, was du da aus dem Wasser ziehst :-D . Dickstes Petri von mir, das natürlich auch allen anderen Petrijüngern gilt. 
Ich bin eigentlich eher der eingefleischte Karpfenangler, doch jetzt nach dem Ende der Schonzeit musste auch ich einmal wieder die Köfirute auslegen. Neben einigen kleineren Zandern konnte ich auch diesen Waller landen. Hat richtig Laune gemacht an der leichten Jigrute bis 25g Wg und am 20er Vorfach. Gruß, Sebbie.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes petri !
wie groß und wie schwehr war der denn ?


----------



## sunfisher1991 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ pike/perch/Zander: Ich muss dir gestehen, dass ich mein Maßband irgendwo im letzten Winkel der Tacklebox versteckt hatte. So blieb ihm Messen und Wiegen erspart und nach einer kurzen Fotosession hat er einen Schlag gemacht, der ihn direkt wieder ins nasse Element befördert hat . Es war immerhin mein erster Waller. Da werden Gewicht und Länge mal schnell zur Nebensächlichkeit. Gruß, Sebbie.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

aso .. stimmt eig. !

hätte mich nur mal interessiert !! 
nochmal petri heil !


----------



## Schuschek (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne Fänge. Petri Jungs


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, schöne Fische, vorallem der Wels!!

Paul: Ich weiß wo du warst!! Das ist eindeutig ne Buhne!!! ;-þ

flo


----------



## Pippi2401 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt schleimen zu wollen,aber der 80er Rapfen ist wohl einer der schönsten Fische die hier bis jetzt abgelichtet wurden.Sauber.Petri Heil...#6
> 
> Felix


 
Den habe ja auch ich fotografiert ^^


----------



## Oliver03 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> War Montag und heute am Rhein und konnte insgesamt 22 Zander fangen in insgesamt 3 Std :vik:


 

wow du bist ja ein richtig toller Angler! :m


und alles selber erarbeitet und nichts von anderen geklaut an Ködern, Montagen, Techniken und Stellen! RESPEKT!!!#6


----------



## Hackersepp (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Sandro und Veit!

Mir knallte gestern abend dieser schöne seltene Gast auf nen Gummifisch. 63cm und mein erster maßiger Zander, der mitten in der starken Strömung gebissen hat.#6


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#h Hi, bin neu hier und möchte Euch gerne an meinem Anglerglück teilhaben lassen. Für den einen oder anderen von Euch mag es nicht so toll sein, zu hören, dass dieser Prachtbursche auf Wunsch des Pächters dem Gewässer(Baggersee) entnommen werden sollte, da sein Hunger einfach zu gross war....
Gefangen : 05.06.2008 18 Uhr
Köder: Abu Tormentor 
Länge: 114 cm
Gewicht: 27 Pfund


----------



## Angler-NRW (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

FETTES PETRI #6. Lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Prachthecht! Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## Sandro25 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen Petri Jünger!:m

Ich entschloß mich heute Früh mal wieder mein Glück auf Zander zu versuchen, doch leider wurde ich mal wieder bitterlich enttäuscht, als es dann Hell wurde, entschloß ich mich an einen der mir bekannten Rapfen Hot-Spot´s zu fahen. Dort angekommen stieg ich mit gemischten Gefühlen in meine Wathose ( wegen dem Geschehen von gestern ), diesmal passte ich besser auf, damit sich das Erlebnis von gestern nicht noch mal wiederholt. Nach ca. 5 min. bekahm ich auch überraschenden Besuch von Andreas und wir quatschten erst mal ne Runde #6Als erstes kahm dann ein Salmo Popper an den Haken und nach einigen Würfen konnte ich einen ordentlichen Wiederstand an der andern Seite spühren, doch leider flüchtete der Rapfen in die starke Strömung wo er mir dann leider ausschlitzte, das ganze passierte noch 2 mal und ich war schon wieder leicht genervt, Andreas meinte nur, beim 4. klappt es und so war es dann auch. Der 4. Biß brachte einen schönen 70er Rapfen zum vorschein, er biß auf UD Wobler.
Leider spielte die Technuk heute nicht mit und meine Kamera machte nur bescheidene Bilder#c




Nach einer Weile wechselte ich auf einen Lucky Craft Wobbler, auf den ich wieder einige Bisse bekahm, die leider wieder ausschlitzten, doch letzt endlich blieb ein ca. 45er Rapfen dran hängen, je größer die Köder wurden, desto kleiner wurden die Rapfen:q
Da meine Akkus von der Kamera dann auch noch lehr waren, verzichtete ich auf ein Foto und ließ den kleinen wieder in sein Element zurück und wechselte danach die Akkus.
Auf der anderen Seite waren auch zwei Angler, einer Fischte mit Köfi und der andere Blinkerte, der mit Köfi fing einen gerade mal Maßigen Wels und sie mussten ihn natürlich gleich Abschlagen, junge als ich das sah, kochte es in mir, aber was will man da groß machen#c
Leider konnte Andreas keinen Rapfen überlisten und entschloß sich dann seine Route weiter zu gehen, ich hoffe er hatte noch Erfolg!#6
Kurz vor Schluß packte sich dann noch mal ein 73er Rapfen meinen UD Wobbler, den ich jetzt leider entsorgen kann, da er leider nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß läuft, waren wohl zu viele Rapfen für den kleinen Köder:q




Alles in allem war es wieder ein schöner Morgen am Wasser und wenn die Aussteiger noch hängen geblieben wären, wäre er noch schöner gewesen#6

MFG Euer Sandro


----------



## serge7 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Speziell an Supercars. Ist wirklich ein richtiges Schwein was Du da erwischt hast...#6


----------



## kohlie0611 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Supercars69
Klasse Hecht,was ein fetter Latschen...#6


----------



## Baltasa (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute,

wirklich schön zu sehen das ihr alle fängt. Und ich freu mich wirklich über jedes schöne Fischi Bild.

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst. Übertreibt es bitte nicht mit der Unkenntlichmachung der Bilder. Klar will man seine besten Spot's nicht jedem verraten aber bei Rapfen und so kann ich es leider nicht verstehen.
Die sind bei uns im Rhein z.B. wie Unkraut!!!! 
Weil mit schönen Bilder hat das bei manchen mittlerweile nicht mehr zu tun. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mendener (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Baltasa


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128897


----------



## Molke-Drink (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hab auch noch 2 gefangen,einen sehr kleinen und einen etwas größeren...Petri an alle anderen...


----------



## Molke-Drink (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> #h Hi, bin neu hier und möchte Euch gerne an meinem Anglerglück teilhaben lassen. Für den einen oder anderen von Euch mag es nicht so toll sein, zu hören, dass dieser Prachtbursche auf Wunsch des Pächters dem Gewässer(Baggersee) entnommen werden sollte, da sein Hunger einfach zu gross war....
> Gefangen : 05.06.2008 18 Uhr
> Köder: Abu Tormentor
> Länge: 114 cm
> Gewicht: 27 Pfund




Hast dich ja gut rausgeredet #6Petri


----------



## Drag (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Da fängt der Sandro25 an dem Veit Konkurenz zu machen


----------



## Sandro25 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Drag schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Da fängt der Sandro25 an dem Veit Konkurenz zu machen


 
Ach na nun, Rapfen fangen ist doch nun wirklich keine Kunst, wenn es Zander wären, dann wäre deine Aussage vielleicht gerechtfertigt#6


----------



## Schuschek (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen, der Hecht ist ja wirklich eine Granate





Sandro25 schrieb:


> Ach na nun, Rapfen fangen ist doch nun wirklich keine Kunst, wenn es Zander wären, dann wäre deine Aussage vielleicht gerechtfertigt#6


 
Hi Sandro, bei uns ist das im Moment eher umgekehrt. Es ist im Moment einfach einen Zander zu fangen. Die Rapfen sind zwar aktiv, aber zum Anbiss haben die wenigsten wirklich Lust


----------



## Sandro25 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fischen, der Hecht ist ja wirklich eine Granate
> 
> Hi Sandro, bei uns ist das im Moment eher umgekehrt. Es ist im Moment einfach einen Zander zu fangen. Die Rapfen sind zwar aktiv, aber zum Anbiss haben die wenigsten wirklich Lust


 
Da können wir ja mal für ne Woche die Plätze tauschen:m
Meld dich per PN wenn du Bock hast #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute mal schnell ein neues Gewässer begutachten und onnte prompt einen 50cm Zander bei den schweren Bedingungen zum Biss überreden. Hatte keine Cam dabei, weil ich nicht mit einem Fisch gerechnet habe

mfg Flo


----------



## minden (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So habe auch nen "noch Aktuellen Fang-Bericht" geupped,...viel Spass dabei...







http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2008/03c1989ab60017901/index.html

PS: Keine Sorge, von den gefangenen Fischen schwimmen alle bis auf einen wieder und können sich weiter vermehren...|wavey: Ich hoffe wir werden auch hierzulande einmal solch Fänge vermelden können...


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag mit einem Kumpel, der hier nicht namentlich erwähnt werden möchte, Rapfenangeln. Mein Kollege konnte dann gleich nach wenigen Würfen einen schönen 65er auf Illex Water Monitor landen. Danach hatten wir leider beide nur noch je zwei Fehlbisse auf verschiedene Oberflächenköder, konnten aber nichts mehr landen.




Danach bin ich noch allein an die Elbe auf Zander gefahren und hatte dabei etwas mehr Erfolg als bei der Rapfenjagd. So richtig gut waren die Stachelritter zwar auch nicht drauf, dennoch gelang es mir drei Fische um die 65 cm zum kurzen Landgang zu bringen. Einer biss auf geschwärzten Salmo Perch- und die anderen beiden auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. Etwas abseits meines "Stammplatzes" hatte ich erstmals auch einen Biss auf Gummifisch, konnte den Punkt aber leider nicht optimal weiter beangeln, da ich keine ausreichend schweren Bleiköpfe dabei hatte.


----------



## Anglerin71 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil für die drei Zander!#6


----------



## Ophidian (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mal wieder sehr schöne Fische Veit#6 und auch an Supercars69... Ein sehr schöner Hecht. Petri euch beiden und weiter so


----------



## Schuschek (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger von Gestern. Bei mir gab es nicht mal einen Biss!



Peter K. schrieb:


> ........
> 45min und 13 Fische und genauso viel Fehlbisse, trotz 3 fachen Zusatzdrilling


 
Olle Wetter, da muss ja richtig stressig und Schweisstreibend gewesen sein wenn man alle 3,5 Minuten nen Zander landen muss, noch den Haken entfernt und Foto schießt. Das erinnert mich schon an die Forellenteiche wo man nach Kilo bezahlt. (Hochleistungssport)
So einen guten Lauf hat man bestimmt nicht alle Tage


----------



## Sandro25 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen, besonders an minden, ein schöner Bericht.

MFG


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> So habe auch nen "noch Aktuellen Fang-Bericht" geupped,...viel Spass dabei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schöne Seite !! sehr schöne Fische ! Petri Heil !!!

aber wollte nur mal kurz anmerken das "endlich" nit "d" geschrieben wird ... weil du es ja 5 mal oder so am anfang der seite stehen hast !!^^ 

aber nochmal schöne seite und tolle fische


----------



## Veit (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ minden: Ich find den Bericht auch super. #6#6#6 Hatte letzte Nacht nicht mehr die "Energie" um ihn zu lesen. |gaehn: Und beim nächsten Mal dürft ihr ihn gerne vorher an mich schicken, ich lass ihn dann mal von meiner Mutter korrigieren, die ist nämlich Deutschlehrerin.


----------



## minden (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> aber wollte nur mal kurz anmerken das "endlich" nit "d" geschrieben wird ... weil du es ja 5 mal oder so am anfang der seite stehen hast !!^^


 
Au Mist,....das kommt davon wenn man zuviel Zander im Kopf hat....

Aber egal....man schreibts ja eigentlich auch nur mit einem "e" und einem "n"



> Und beim nächsten Mal dürft ihr ihn gerne vorher an mich schicken, ich lass ihn dann mal von meiner Mutter korrigieren, die ist nämlich Deutschlehrerin.


 
Besser nicht...


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

oke.... würde sagen wir müssen mal wieder zum Thema zurück sonst kommt nachher wieder Thomas... und löscht alles ^^ 

OT ??!!!^^


----------



## Peter K. (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Schuschek

Vergleichen konnte man das mit Hochseefischen auf Makrele:-D


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


>



Wie lang Laichen denn die Elbzander, der ist ja noch richtig prall...|kopfkrat


----------



## Dennert (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wie lang Laichen denn die Elbzander, der ist ja noch richtig prall...|kopfkrat


 
Immer so lange, bis sie fertig sind...


----------



## Schuschek (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte Heute einen 44er Barsch überlisten. Mein alten PB um 1cm geknackt


----------



## Locke (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War auch los und konnte einen schönen 83er Zander verhaften.

Bei Bombenwetter gab er einen kurzweiligen Drill!

Köder: Selbstbau-Gummifisch
Roter Pfeil: Mein Standpunkt während der Aufnahme, schön zu sehen wie sich 83cm auf meine Pranken verteilen.

Grüner Pfeil: Steilkante an der der Zander zupackte!


Um den Fisch, die Fangstelle, mich und mein Tackle zu schützen habe ich meinen Angelkumpel gebeten mehr Abstand zu mir aufzubauen, bevor das Foto gemacht wurde.

tight lines und bitte weiterhin so tolle Fotos.  |uhoh:


----------



## Rotaugen Max (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an die Fänger! :m

And that's the bottom line, 'cause Rotaugen Max said so!


----------



## J-son (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an die Fänger!

Konnte heute zwei Hechte und einen Zander verhaften.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Hansemann 28 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern mit Bordie Paul nochmal unterwegs!
Eine ganzen Meter Zander kann ich nicht anbieten aber dafür gab es mal wieder Hecht!
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Locke schrieb:


> War auch los und konnte einen schönen 83er Zander verhaften.
> 
> Bei Bombenwetter gab er einen kurzweiligen Drill!
> 
> ...


 

:q.... die Stelle kenne ich....


----------



## bounceya (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich war die Tage auch das ein oder andere mal unterwegs.... ich habe 6 Mini Hechte gefangen von denen der größe gerade mal 60 cm war und alle anderen wesentlich kleiner.

Mein Nachbar hatte heute morgen beim spinnen auch Erfolg! --->


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



bounceya schrieb:


> ich war die Tage auch das ein oder andere mal unterwegs.... ich habe 6 Mini Hechte gefangen von denen der größe gerade mal 60 cm war und alle anderen wesentlich kleiner.
> 
> Mein Nachbar hatte heute morgen beim spinnen auch Erfolg! --->



Petri Heil zu den Fischen.  Bitte nächstes mal den Hintergrund wegretuschieren, sonst ist der Hot Spot bald leergeangelt :q (iss`n Scherz)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den Fischen.  Bitte nächstes mal den Hintergrund wegretuschieren, sonst ist der Hot Spot bald leergeangelt :q (iss`n Scherz)


:m|good:


----------



## Drag (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> :m|good:


Hm ja das hätteste machen sollen. Das Gewässer sieht sehr interessant aus, da komm ich ma gleich schauen was da geht


----------



## bounceya (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

das war i9m Urlaub in Afrika :-9


nee quatsch  das ist ein gepachteter see wo es keine Tagesscheine gibt.... dafür aber nen starken Hechtbestand


----------



## skatefreak (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ schuschek 
Ganz dickes Petri zum Prachtbarsch


----------



## Schuschek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris!

Ich durfte Heute kurzfristig gegen Nachmittag mal los, und konnte einen ca. 70er Hecht auf Sandra fangen


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri Heil !! .. schöner Fisch


----------



## Veit (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischangler!!!

Gestern und heute war meine Freundin bei mir und da das Wetter passte, waren wir am Baggersee Baden und Faulenzen. Ich hab nebenbei auch ein bisschen geangelt, schließlich wollte ich meiner Süßen ja mal zeigen, wie ein Hecht in Natura aussieht. 
Gestern misslang dies leider, denn trotz allen Bemühungen ließen sich nur 2 kleine Barsche locken. 








Trotzdem fanden wir beide, dass es ein schöner Nachmittag am See war. 




Deshalb wiederholten wir das ganze heute nochmal und trotz meist sonnigem Wetter und knapp 30 Grad, konnte ich gleich nach ein paar Minuten den ersten Hechtschniepel zum kurzen Landgang locken und hatte kurz darauf noch einen Fehlbiss.




Nachdem unser Sonnenbad kurzzeitig durch ein Gewitter, welches zum Glück nur ein paar Regenspritzer abschickte, gestoppt wurde, versuchte ich mein Glück nochmal und konnte einen ca. 60er Esox überlisten.




Nach einer Runde Schwimmen, schnappte dann zum Abschluss nochmal ein Schniepel zu.




Gebissen haben alle drei Hechte auf Kopyto-Shad.
So wars doch gleich noch schöner als am Vortag. :m


----------



## BSZocher (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na der "Fang" auf dem 3ten Bild ist wohl der Beste!  #6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch den Fängern!
@ Veit: Wieder mal sehr schöne Bilder. Wie ich lese, lässt du dich nicht von den ewig Streitsuchenden verschrecken. Das ist gut so, denn ohne deine Fotos wäre dieser Thread nicht wesentlich mehr als die Hälfte wert.


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Na der "Fang" auf dem 3ten Bild ist wohl der Beste!  #6


 
|supergri|supergri...wobei man leider nicht genau erkennen kann, auf welchen Köder der Biss erfolgt ist...man erkennt ja nur...ja was...ein Stück vom Wirbel???


----------



## Schuschek (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Glückwunsch den Fängern!
> @ Veit: Wieder mal sehr schöne Bilder. Wie ich lese, lässt du dich nicht von den ewig Streitsuchenden verschrecken. Das ist gut so, denn ohne deine Fotos wäre dieser Thread nicht wesentlich mehr als die Hälfte wert.


 
Dann bin ich ja nur ne Promille?????:c

Petri zum Fang auf Bild 3. Aber nicht releasen:q


----------



## Pippi2401 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri...wobei man leider nicht genau erkennen kann, auf welchen Köder der Biss erfolgt ist...man erkennt ja nur...ja was...ein Stück vom Wirbel???


 
*looool* Da hätt ich aber viele "Wirbel" an mir ^^^



Schuschek schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja nur ne Promille?????:c
> 
> Petri zum Fang auf Bild 3. Aber nicht releasen:q


 
Neee...nicht nochmal ^^


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Pippi2401 schrieb:


> *looool* Da hätt ich aber viele "Wirbel" an mir ^^^
> 
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes....:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Pippi2401 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *looool* Da hätt ich aber viele "Wirbel" an mir ^^^
> ...


----------



## Promachos (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und "Petri" allen Fängern, egal was es war bzw. wie viele Wirbel es hatte!

Nach dreiwöchiger Durststrecke, die mir zwar für mein Hafengewässer recht viele Bisse, aber keinen Maßigen an den Haken gebracht hat, konnte ich gestern endlich den Bann mit zwei Zandern (51 und 68 cm) brechen. Ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig!
http://img441.*ih.us/my.php?image=zanderb080608bk6.jpg 
Gruß Promachos


----------



## Luki** (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Angler,
gestern an der Donau mal wieder 1 Stunde Spinnfischen..
57 cm Zander auf Gummi
Leider nur Handybild.

Mfg


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den beiden Zanderhaschern


----------



## serge7 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Speziell auch an Promachos! Bei uns zur Zeit wieder etwas ruhiger, an Zandern kam zwar noch der ein oder andere 50er aber nix besonderes, auch sehr wenig Bisse. Dafür der ein oder andere Hecht...Aber wir hoffen mal auf Besserung.


----------



## merlin99 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

ich war gestern mal am Mittellandkanal bei Gifhorn. 
Konnte diesen 32cm Barsch (ich weiss, sieht kleiner aus, aber ist eigentlich auch egal wie groß der nun war) verhaften:

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/9705/barschforumcd1.jpg
http://img377.*ih.us/img377/9705/barschforumcd1.84b9da93ef.jpg

An die Rute ging auch noch dieser Bursche:

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6774/zanderforumjw2.jpg
http://img72.*ih.us/img72/6774/zanderforumjw2.da91e22019.jpg

Bei dem Wetter bzw. diesen Lichtverhältnissen hats alle mal Spaß gemacht:

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/3922/landschaftforumzq5.jpg
http://img72.*ih.us/img72/3922/landschaftforumzq5.e1f0b9d344.jpg

Die Bilder hab ich mal nicht verfremdet, wäre ja auch nicht so zielführend |supergri
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/1743/suntergangforumlo0.jpg
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/1743/suntergangforumlo0.2dcb692fed.jpg

Gruß Roland


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den gemeldeten Fischen!

Ich war am vergangenen Abend mit "Angelopa" Dietmar Zanderangeln. 
Leider haben sie Stachelritter sehr schlecht gebissen. Dietmar versucht sein Glück mit treibender Leuchtposenmontage und Köderfisch, hatte aber leider keinen Biss darauf. Ich fischte mit Wobbler, womit es aber nicht viel besser lief. Einen Zander von etwa 70 cm, der auf flachlaufenden Salmo Perch gebissen hatte, verlor ich leider kurz vor der Landung durch Ausschlitzen. Lediglich einen 67er konnte ich dann kurz vor Schluss doch noch mit einem Ugly Duckling-Zweiteiler verhaften. Zwischendurch gabs noch einen Nachschnapper beim Rausheben des Köders, der fast an Land gesprungen wäre, den Köder aber leider knapp verfehlte.


----------



## Adrian* (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit

Ich seh du fängst in letzter Zeit viel mit Wobbler, wie kommts?


----------



## Veit (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Adrian: Das ist ne gute Frage und ich kann eigentlich nur die simple Antwort geben "Weils besser fängt!"


----------



## spinner14 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Zander!


----------



## Peter K. (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Abend,

heute kamen insgesamt 4 Zander, wobei nur einer fürs Foto geeicht war. 

Ein schön dunkel gezeichneter 70er.

http://img368.*ih.us/img368/3348/78722718ti4.jpg


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Will auch mal noch nen 64er und 74er Zander nachreichen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2079736&postcount=13680

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage...


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch ein Fang von mir knappe 40cm hatte er.Gefangen mit Fischfetzen auf Grund,mußte ihn leider Abknüppeln war bis zum Po Geschluckt.Gruß Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und hier noch ein Bild von mein Angelplatz und Gewässer.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Drag (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Bild von mein Angelplatz und Gewässer.Gruß Pitti




WOW das ist voll wunderschön .
Da wär ich jeden Tag, wenns sowas in meine Nähe gebe.|evil:


----------



## Steph75 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Veit (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute Nachmittag auf Hecht angeln und hatte einen totalen Pechtag. 
Zunächst versuchte ich es an einem See, wo ich schon länger nicht mehr war und bisher auch immer nur Schniepelhechte gefangen hatte. Dort kam erstmal ein Gummifisch zum Einsatz, es stellte sicher aber schon nach wenigen Würfen heraus, dass damit heute nicht viel zu holen sein würde, denn bei jedem Wurf kamen mindestens 10 kleine Barsche hinter dem Köder her. Diese kleinen Barsche dürften dort wohl momentan auch die Hauptnahrung der Hechte sein, also galt es mit einem Köder in ähnlicher Größe, der sich durch sein Dekor dennoch etwas abhebt, zu fischen. Also kam ein 8 cm Hybrida-Wobbler im grellen Barschdekor in den Karabiner. Der hat kaum auftrieb, geht recht tief runter und lässt sich super twitchen. Nach etwa zehn Minuten und hunderten Kleinbarschnachläufern ruckte es dann am anderen Ende. Aber statt des erwarteten Hechtes kam ein Barsch hoch, der seinesgleichen suchte. Weit über 40 cm war dieser "Teller". Die Freude war aber schnell vorbei, denn ein paar Sekunden später schlitze der Riese aus. :c:c:c
Eine halbe Stunde später der nächste später wieder ein Biss und diesmal wars ein Hecht. Mit ca. 70 cm für dieses Gewässer schon sehr ordentlich. Und wieder wurde nix aus der Landung. Ich konnte den Hecht zwar an die Oberfläche pumpen, doch dort schüttelte er sich kräftig und verschwand ohne meinen Wobbler zurück in die Tiefe. #q 50 Meter weiter der nächste Hecht und wieder ein schönes Exemplar von ca. 70 cm. 'Der entkommt mir diesmal nicht!' hofft ich zumindest. Und auch wenn nur eine Drillingsflunke knapp im Esoxmaul saß, sah diesmal alles gut aus. Ich wollte schon beherzt zugriefen, da drehte sich der Hecht noch ein letztes Mal und schlitze ebenfalls aus. :r
Fast schon bezeichnend, dass ich danach noch zwei Fische landen konnte. - Barsche von etwa 20 cm. |evil:
Dann fuhr ich an ein anderes Gewässer, wo ich sozusagen zur Ergebniskosmetik auf Profi-Blinker und Kopyto-Shad 2 gierige Schniepelhechte fing. Letztlich aber nur ein sehr schwacher Trost. #d









Danach war ich nochmal eine Viertelstunde an der Saale. Dort hatte ich dann auf einen Illex Squirell-Wobbler auch noch einen Fischkontakt. Ich dachte erst es wäre ein Hänger, doch der bewegte sich plötzlich. Und war nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ab... |gr:
Danach hatte ich endgültig die Nase voll und fuhr nach Hause! 
Scheisstag!!!!!!! :v


----------



## minden (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja Peter,..da sag ich doch auch mal...."Alter Schwede" Weitermachen#6


----------



## Schuschek (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage!

Wir waren Gestern an der Bode und ich konnte einen ganz kleinen Hecht (Fischbrötchen) fangen und einen ordentlichen 62er Rapfen


----------



## NoSaint (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So das war an der Donau, bei Donaueschingen, das bild ist vom letzten Samstag. Auf dem Bild schau ich nur leider etwas doof


----------



## Veit (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ Schuschek und No Saint!

Ich war eben mal an der Saale, musste aber feststellen, dass ich meine Gummifischbox leider daheim vergessen hatte. Doch ich hatte Glück im Unglück und durch Zufall noch einen Kopyto-Shad in der Hosentasche. 
Auf den bekam ich dann tatsächlich innerhalb einer knapen Stunde erst zwei Fehlbisse und im dritten Versuch wurde er von einem netten 63er Zandrino inhaliert. Bald darauf verlor ich den Köder leider durch einen Hänger, fuhr aber trotzdem wohl verrichteter Dinge nach Hause. |supergri


----------



## forelle03 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit dein Bericht von deinem Schei....tag war gut und es kann ja nicht immer Fangtag sein hauptsache du hattes einen schönen Tag am Wasser.


----------



## Spezi22 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein Fangbericht von Dienstag den 10.6.2008

Ich war mit dem Boot auf meinem Hausgewässer dem Biggesee unterwegs. Hatte es an diesem Tag eigendlich auf Barsche abgesehen. Aber ich hatte auch meine Schleppruten mit um den weg zwischen den einzelnen Hot Spots auch noch ab zu Fischen.
Als nach ca 2 Stunden sich auf Barsch nichts tat, bin ich dann noch zu einer andern Stelle gerudert, natürlich mit den Schleppruten im Wasser. 
Nach ca 15 min bekamm ich dann einen biss auf einer meiner beiden Schleppruten. 
Der Fisch zog direkt über die Bremse. Nachdem ich ihm einen Moment schnurr gab, setzte ich meinen Anhieb, wobei ich nach den Anhieb dachte ich hätte einen Hänger. 
Konnte aber nicht sein weil das Wasser dort ca 11m tief war und der Wobbler nur etwa 2.5 m tief leuft. 
Aufeinmal fing der Fisch sich dann mit Kopfschlägen an zu wären. 
Da war mir klar ich hab einen großen am Haken. Nach ca. 10 min kamm er das erste mal an die Oberfläche, wo ich den Fisch dann sah, bekamm ich einen Schock. ich war von einem Hecht ausgegangen, nein es war eine Riesige Seeforelle. 
Ich packte meinen Kescher und wollte sie landen. 
Da zog sie wieder mit wilden Fluchten davon. 

Nach ca 40 min konnte ich sie landen. Aber ohne Kescher, den in dieser Zeit war ich durch den Wind mit meinem Boot ans Ufer gedrückt worden, so das ich mit einem Sprung aus meinem Boot ans Ufer kamm und von dort aus noch einige Zeit weiter Drillte. 
Dann war es soweit, ich sah sie, wie sie ca. in 1m Wasser Tiefe abgekämpft auf der Seite auf dem Grund des Sees lag. Ich bin dann ins wasser und habe sie mit einem Kiemem Griff ans Land befördern können.
In der zwischen Zeit hatte ich meinen Geräte Dealer Dirk Reuber per Handy angerufen. Der auch sofort kam, mit ihm im Schlepptau hatte er einen Reporter von der Zeitschrieft Fisch und Fang die Über unsern Schönen Biggesee berichten wollen. Klar passte da natürlich die super Forelle mit rein. Nach dem Offizellen Wiegen und Messen waren wir dann alle Schlauer. 

Die Ausmaße des Giganten: *85cm und 17 Pfund 310 Gramm*.





 


In allem ein Super Angeltag für mich, da es nicht nur eine der größten Seeforellen aus dem Biggesee war, sondern auch meine aller erste Seeforelle die ich bis jetzt gefangen habe. 
Wie es so an unserm Schönen Biggesee so ist könnt ihr hier sehen.

http://www.fisch-reuber-biggesee.de/

Bis dahin

Petri


----------



## Molke-Drink (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boah einfach der HAMMER ! ! ! Petri!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

DICKES PETRI!
KLASSE FISCH und dann auch noch in der RuR-DVD verewigt, was für ein geiler Angeltag!


----------



## Angler-NRW (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hammermäßiges Petri Heil #6. Was für ein super Fisch.


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Digges Petri an den Fänger! :g
Leider nur knapp am Seerekord vorbeigeschrabbt...

LG

Doc


----------



## bounceya (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

fast wie am Forellensee  nur ca 30 mal schwerer 

nee qutsch... so einen würde ich auch mal gerne fangen.... gibt es bloss leider nicht bei uns


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein Traum ! #6#6 Herzliches Petri !


----------



## schrauber78 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



bounceya schrieb:


> fast wie am Forellensee  nur ca 30 mal schwerer
> 
> nee qutsch... so einen würde ich auch mal gerne fangen.... gibt es bloss leider nicht bei uns


 
Na dann fahr doch mal zum Uwe nach Herrhausen zum Grossforellen-Cup


----------



## Bobbycar87 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Spezi22, zu solch einem Traumfisch kann man nur gratulieren.  Einfach eine Wahnsinns-Forelle #6


----------



## skatefreak (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wahnsinss Fisch!!
Super!


----------



## bazawe (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da zieh ich meinen Hut - dickes Petri zu der Superforelle

Gruß bazawe


----------



## gründler (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Die hat schon paar jahre darin gedreht,17Pfd Seeforelle ist schon ordentlich.
lg


----------



## hechtschaedl (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jaleckmichdochamarsch das ist mal ne forelle!:m


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Ist zwar kein Riese, aber für mich trotzdem ein besonderer Fisch!
Das gerät kam nämlich erst gestern und wurde speziell für das Twitchen vom Boot aus gekauft. Da es für eine Bootstour zeitlich nicht gereicht hat, habe ich ein paar Würfe vom Ufer aus gemacht und konnte in kurzer Zeit zwei Schniepel erwischen! Der erste Eindruck der neuen Kombo war dabei sehr gut!


http://img391.*ih.us/img391/7844/testss5.jpg


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

PetriHeil zur Monsterforelle!

@ OnkelTom

Dir auch ein fettes PetriHeil! Manchmal sind es andere Faktoren als 
die reine Größe die einen Fisch zu etwas besonderem machen


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Spezi22,
klasse Forelle, ein Traum.


----------



## Spezi22 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch weiter Bilder von FISCH & FANG-Autor Mathias Fuhrmann 


















Hier der Fangbericht zum nachlesen

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1943/


Petri


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu der Forelle, das ist einfach der Wahnsinn.


----------



## bounceya (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

nur geil.... wie krieg ich die in meinen see.....


----------



## Veit (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zu kapitalen Forelle! Ein tolles Tier!#6

Ich war vorhin Zanderangeln, doch meine Hoffnung, dass die Abkühlung wieder ein besseres Beißverhalten an meinem Hot Spot bringen würde, erfüllte sich leider nicht. Die Stachelritter kommen nicht mehr in das nur noch weniger als einen halben Meter tiefe Uferwasser gezogen und stehen dementsprechend weit draußen. Gummifischangeln ist aber auf dem hängerreichen Terrair nicht möglich. Ganz schön kalt wars noch dazu auch. |evil: Letztlich hatte ich innerhalb von drei Stunden einen Fehlbiss und konnte erst sehr spät immerhin doch noch mit einem 69er auf Salmo Perch-Flachläuferwobbler meine Ehre retten. :g


----------



## Carp0815 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war ja wie schon erwähnt gestern bei einem Bekannten an einem Privat-See. 
  Abgesehen hatte ich es auf Große Forellen und nen Hecht.
  Am Ende des Tages Konnte ich 3 Kapitale und 2 normale Regenbogner verhaften.(die größte hatte 51cm  1,9kg).
  Gingen alle auf einen 3er Mepps in Bachforellen Dekor.
  Später konnte ich dann noch mit nem Ugly Duckling einen ca. 68cm großen Hecht fangen der aber wieder schwimmen durfte.
  Das Bild ´von meinem neuen Hecht PB kommt später da dieses Bild vom Handy meines anderen Angler Kollegen gemacht wurde.

  MFG nico:vik:


----------



## Peter K. (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Minden

Thx;-) wie läuft es bei dir? hab gehört du hast paar schöne Fische gefangen?


----------



## JensXP (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wenn man sich den thread hier durchliest kommt man sich vor wie der erste Mensch |kopfkrat

Dickes Petri natürlich #6


----------



## Drag (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Darf ich mal hier an die Raubfischfänger die mit Wobbler erfolgreich angeln fragen wie ihr die Rute hält?
In 45° richtung zum Köder oder eher parallel zum Ufer.
Und wie schlägt ihr dann an? Hoch zum Himmel oder auch wieder seitlich?


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,
Bin gerade vom Vereinsangeln zurück gekommen..gleich nachdem ich aus dem HEIDE PARK zurück was also so um 18:30 warf ich mich aufs motorat und ab gings...
naja resultat vom jugendangeln waren:
5Hechte der größte hatte 3200g...
Paar Weißfische und das Highlight war ein ca 1000gr Barsch vom Sohn (5jahre oder so)des JUgendchefs.
Ich selbst hab in den 2 Stunden 1 kleinen HEcht von ca. 70 cm auf Deep Tail dancer(firetigerlook)
mfg.Guido


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern.#h
Hier mein bescheidener Beitrag vom Samstag:




Hecht 66 cm




und Hecht 100 cm.|supergri
Der ausführliche Bericht wie immer auf meiner privaten Homepage...


----------



## paul188 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger! 
War gestern( Samstag) auch los. Konnte 2 Hechte und einen Zander kurz vor die Linse halten.

Gruß paul.


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger, es sind wieder mal sehr schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## Veit (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute früh mit Boardi Sandro25 Bootsangeln auf Hecht, es lief aber leider nicht sonderlich gut.
5 Hechte (Sandro 3, ich 2) haben zwar das Boot kurz von innen kennengelernt, aber der größte davon hatte gerade mal stolze 40 cm. Es gab noch einige Fehlbisse, das waren aber vermutlich auch nur Schniepel. Köder: Illex Arnaud und Giga-Wobbler.


----------



## Lorenz (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi

heute morgen bin ich um ca. 7:30 am Wasser gewesen.Es ging an mein Hausgewässer auf Hecht!

Das Wasser war noch trüb,also nicht so optimal...

Morgens zwei Pumpen auf Aglia TW 4 + Aglia Fluo-Gelb 5



Beide attakierten den Köder erst einmal (der eine direkt vor meinen Füssen in 15cm Wassertiefe :m) und hingen erst beim zweiten Wurf...

Als nächstes hakte ich einen "kapitalen" Weißfisch |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



An der selben Stelle hatte ich direkt vor meinen Füssen eine Attacke auf Mann's 1- in Chrome Blau und danach nochmal auf einen großen Bomber in blau/silber/grau...
War ein Hecht von ca. 70cm! Hab mich jedesmal richtig erschrocken! Hab ihn nicht kommen sehen und dann auf einmal hats richtig gespritz 



Auf dem Rückweg probierte ich dann an einer ,zuvor schon befischten, Stelle einen Mepps Lusox mit 4g Canelle Vorschaltblei!
WUUMMMMM..... :q:q:q
Mein erster von der Sorte! 
Mit dem Selbstauslöser und so muss ich wohl noch üben |uhoh:







Hier das Ergebnis:



(Der Kescher hat eine Bügelweite von 70 oder 80cm...


----------



## serge7 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@tommi + paul

Sehr schöne Fische, toll und unaufgeregt präsentiert. Super!#6 Petri Heil.


----------



## Hechterbernd (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger vor mir!!! ;-)

Was für ein Tag gestern!!
Der Vater ging mit mir und m kleinen Bruder nach 5-Jähriger Angelabstinenz ne Tageskarte holen und auf ans Wasser!

Er und der Bruder angelten (er darf noch mitangeln, ich nicht da ich den Angelschein erst dieses Jahr mach)!
Eigentlich wars ein schlechter Tag... 5 Bisse in 9 Stunden!

Aber wenn man sieht was gefangen wurde können wir stolz sein ;-)

Um 6.30 Uhr am Wasser der erste Biss auf die Köfirute war nach ca ner Stunde! Kleines Rotäugchen ... joa ran an die Raubfischrute und rein ins Wasser! Nach 10 Minuten ging die Pose runter und der erste 60er Hecht hing dran! (Biss und Fand Nummer 2)
Dann wieder Köderfischrute rein ... nach ner Stunde ging ein Rotauge ran (Fang 3), dass dann als Köder für die Raubfischrute benutzt wurde. Die Pose fetzte nach ca 30 Minuten in de Tiefe und der Vater sagte schon: "Au des ist was größeres" ... ja nach nem relativ kurzen Drill mit kaputter Bremse und abgefallenem Bügel der Rolle (Altersschwache Ausrüstung) durfte ich einen wunderschönen 85cm Hecht keschern.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten wir 4 Bisse ... 2 Rotaugen und 2 Hechte ;-) 
Da wir nun 2 Hechte hatten (2 sind erlaubt) hofften wir auf das ein oder andere Bärschchen oder Forellchen und haben die Raubfischrute zusammengepackt!
Dann folgte eine ca 4 stündige Phase ohne auch nur einen Zupfer. Wir wollten gerade langsam zusammenpacken als dann auf einmal die Pose ganz leicht "zuppelte" ... Vater wartete mal ab bis sie sich ganz senkt ... aber auch nach einigen Sekunden "zuppelte" sie nur ein wenig ... er schlug eher vorsichtig an. Nach einem sehr sehr kurzen Drilll, landeten wir wieder entgegen aller Hoffnungen einen 60er Hecht. Diesen wollten wir eigentlich wieder zurücksetzen (da wir ja schon 2 Hechte hatten) Aber leider hat er den Tauwurm bis ins hinterste Teil seines Körpers inhaliert, was auch erklärt warum er eigentlich wehrlos an Land gezogen wurde. Er blutete leider und wir konnten ihn so nicht zurücksetzen was auch der Angler neben uns bestätigte.
So endete dann auch der Tag ... 2 Rotaugen und 3 Hechte!
Schade um den 3ten Hecht, eigentlich wollten wir ihn zurücksetzen!
Ich hatte jede Menge Spass (obwohl ich ausser 2mal Keschern nur dagesessen bin) und freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf den Herbst und hoffentlich meinen Angelschein!

Hier noch 2 Bilder der Fische. Der Meterstab ist auf 1 Meter gestellt.
Auf dem 2ten Foto ist der kleine Bruder zu sehen!


----------



## J-son (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schon 51 min unkommentiert...Petri Heil, auch an die Vorposter=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dirk30 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein Hecht vom Mittwoch 11.06, 101cm und 7700gr.


----------



## scemler (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hechterbernd: Na dann lasst eucht die 3 Hechte mal schmecken!

scnr...


----------



## Promachos (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Schon lange wollte ich mal mit Boardie Manuel ("Opelhecht") an seiner Strecke losziehen. Am Samstag hat es endlich geklappt, wenn wir es auch nicht geschafft haben, früh am Wasser zu sein. Also haben wir uns gegen 11 Uhr getroffen und beschlossen, die Strecke so lange abzuangeln, wie wir Lust haben. Für den Nachmittag hatte sich auch Boardie Martin (Obelt) angekündigt.
Nach ungefähr 10 Minuten spürte ich einen leichten Anfasser am Gufi, reflexartiger Anhieb - hängt! Und es ist so vom Gefühl her ein Besserer. Er lässt sich zwar ohne große Gegenwehr Richtung Ufer bewegen, aber dann legte er mit allem los, was zu nem anständigen Zander dazugehört (Kopfstöße, Kopfstand, Fluchten nach unten ins Tiefe). Aber Manuel konnte ihn sicher landen: mit 77cm mein bisher größter Gufi-Zander.
Und ein paar Minuten später war dann Manuel dran: Er konnte ebenfalls eine Premiere hinlegen, nämlich seinen ersten Zander an dieser Strecke. Der Fisch hatte 55cm.
Gegen 13 Uhr haben wir dann das Angeln eingestellt und uns auf den Rückweg zum Auto gemacht. Zwei stolze und glückliche Angler, die sich über den Fisch des anderen mindestens genauso gefreut haben wie über den eigenen.


Gruß Promachos


----------



## supercook (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zwei stolze und glückliche Angler, die sich über den Fisch des anderen mindestens genauso gefreut haben wie über den eigenen.#6#6#6


Gruß Promachos[/quote]

Schöne Fische,glückliche Fänger,so soll es sein.......
Petri heil


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und ich freu mich auch sehr für die beiden!!! Da ich Promachos "Weg" ja in den letzten Jahren ein bisschen mitverfolgt habe, weiß ich, dass er sich den 77er hart und kontinuierlich erarbeitet hat. Sehr schöner Fisch! Ein dickes Petri dazu!!! #6#6#6


----------



## serge7 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir an Dietmar und Kollegen für jeweils PB! Saubere Sache, Männer...#6

Bei der Gelegenheit melde ich dann auch noch den besten Fisch aus einer kleinen Serie von gestern nach, ü70 war der auch :q :


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Jungs!

@ serge7: Ich habe die kleine Serie heute fortgesetzt! ;-)


----------



## sonium (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

kurz vor dem EM-Spiel konnte ich meinen neuen PB Zander mit 79 cm fangen.
 Gebissen hat er mitten in der Stömung auf einen Spro Gummifisch.
 Hätte nicht gedacht das es im Hochrhein solche Geräte von Zandern hat #6

Gruss,

Andy


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum PB-Zander.


----------



## danny877 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Andy, dickes Petri zum neuen PB


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir.


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo, fettes Petri auch von mir zum tollen Zandreas! Nice Fish!!! #6
Wollte gestern abend auch einen solchen Fangen, aber leider war nix los ausser nem Fehlbiss.


----------



## Promachos (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Da ich Promachos "Weg" ja in den letzten Jahren ein bisschen mitverfolgt habe, weiß ich, dass er sich den 77er hart und kontinuierlich erarbeitet hat.


 
Ja, das stimmt in der Tat - aber ich habe auch viele sehr nützliche Tipps von einigen von euch bekommen. Danke allen!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Peter K. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, schönes Tier.


----------



## spinner14 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zum neuen PB,schöner Fisch!


----------



## Holger (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz dickes Petri an alle Fänger !

Vor allem aber an Promachos alias Dietmar und Paul alias André......tolle Fische ! Ich freu mich echt für euch. #h

Auch ich war nicht untätig und hatte Sonntag 3 Zander von 54,55 und 71 cm......so darf es dann weitergehen.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei uns ist jetzt eeendlich nicht mehr so ein widerwärtig hoher Wasserstand mit trüber Dreckbrühe und eeendlich beißt es auch wieder.
Ich hatte einen geschätzt 90er Hecht auf 5cm Kopyto in grün glitter gehakt, der mir leider kurz vorm Ufer ausschlitzte #q :r...
Danach habe ich es dann weiter probiert mit Illex Squirrel in oliv-grün und nach einer halben Stunde ließ sich noch ein 54er Hechtschniepel zum Landgang überreden. 
Mal schauen, der große ist ja noch da...  |rolleyes


----------



## Peter K. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wie wir alle wissen, sind Hechte standorttreu :vik:


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Es zandert wieder an der Saale.  Nach mehreren Fehlbissen konnte ich am Abend einen 60er auf Big Hammer-Shad landen.


----------



## Drag (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was nur einen Veit:q

Petri zum Fisch!


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Drag: Für die Saale ist einer momentan schon ok. Hatte zuletzt auch ein paar Schneidertage. Mehrere zu fangen geht leider (meist) nur an anderen Gewässern.


----------



## paul188 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!!!

@holger : danke für die Blumen und dir auch ein dickes Petri, zu den drei Stachelrittern!
Und so darf es dann bis Ende August weitergehen :m!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

PetriHeil an alle Fänger!

Gestern Abend ging hier leider bis auf ein paar Mini garnichts. Aber wir arbeiten dran :q


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger sind schöne Fische dabei!
Ich konnte nach meinem PB-Barsch im Mai (siehe Seite 63 erster Post) längere Zeit wieder nur Kleinkram fangen so bis maximal 30 cm fangen (eine Ausnahme war ein 37er Barsch).
Innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen konnte ich dann doch noch ein paar schönere Fische fangen.


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir gabs heute bei zwei Versuchen insgesamt 10 gelandete Döbel bis Ü 50 cm auf verschiedene Wobbler und auch mal Kopyto-Shad, einen ausgeschlitzten Hecht von ca. 60-70 cm und einen hammerharten Zanderfehlbiss.
Ich glaub das war der größte Döbel (hab keinen gemessen)


----------



## Slotti (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern waren wir auch mal wieder unterwegs, mit dabei Jörg Hellbrück (baut auch ganz gute Ruten  ) sein Sohn Steve , Rudi und meine wenigkeit.

Leider hats für mich wieder mal nicht zum Zander gerreicht, 2 Fehlbisse und ein gehakter Aal von 95cm waren meine Ausbeute.

Da ich als einziger eine Kamera mithatte will ich euch folgende Fische dennoch nicht vorenthalten:


Zander 87cm gefangen von Jörg , Gewicht unbekannt Fisch schwimmt wieder












kurze Zeit später konnte dann sein Sohn Steve seinen allerersten Zander überhaupt fangen auch dieser mit 80cm ein absoluter Traumfisch und ein Einstand wie man ihn sich wohl besser nicht mehr wünschen kann. Der Fisch wurde auch wieder in sein Element entlassen.





scheinbar haben wir da ein schönes Plätzchen gefunden und ich hoffe auch nicht mehr allzulange auf meinen ersten Zander warten zu müssen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Boerni72 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu der tollen Zanderstrecke,
sind prächtig gewchsene Burschen. 
Als erster Zander direkt so ein Brummer, wahnsinns Einstand.
#6:vik:


----------



## Anek20dot (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6sauber der Steve!!!  |rolleyes nach dem Fisch ist sein Suchtpotenzial um einiges gestiegen


----------



## minden (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@fishingCamp,...schöne Macro-Fotos #6

@Slottis Posting,...Was schöne Zander,...großes Petri...und schön das ihr nicht wisst was sie wiegen#6


----------



## scemler (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Slotti, den Aal will ich sehen!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Neuer Barsch PB..45cm


----------



## spinner14 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@carpcatcher177


Petri,bei dir gehts ja in letzter Zeit ganz schön rund#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo carpcatcher,

Ein wunderschöner, dicker Moppelbarsch, dickes Petri!

Geiler Buckel!!!

LG WW


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

konnte gestern und vorgestern auch 5 Räuber fangen...
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/9003/rbbv0.jpg

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/6342/rb1la8.jpg

http://img65.*ih.us/img65/3959/rb2xc8.jpg

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/3170/rb3aa5.jpg


Petri an alle!


----------



## kupi1985 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey Jungs,
also bin die lezten tage drei mal unterwegs gewesen mit meiner spinrute und hatte ausser zwei nachleufer nicht einen einzigen biss (shit)
könnt ihr mir mehr veraten????
zum zanderangeln um wieviel uhr ca.


----------



## bounceya (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

bei mir läuft momentan auch nich allzuviel.... heute zewi 20 - 25 er Barsche.....

ein Hecht ist mir auf nen Mini Barschwobbler abgerissen (hatte kein Stahvorfach ich armer Idiot...)

der ist danach noch ordentlich mit Wobbler im Maul durch den See gespungen..... so ne ********......


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@fischandy
geiles foto vom zanderkopf!!
petri


----------



## Peter K. (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

Melde mich mit guten Fischen von dieser Woche. Gestern kam ein 82er, heute ging es dann weiter mit einem 81er und zu guter Schluss noch ein 91er 

Es geht aufwärts am Rhein..

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/3386/74144828ty8.jpg

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/2447/38410731pr7.jpg

http://img299.*ih.us/img299/7778/60736461ni9.jpg


http://img299.*ih.us/img299/4935/96963029tm4.jpg


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Carpcatcher177:
Was für schöne Bilder und ein klasse Barsch!

@ Peter K. und Kollege:
Das wird zwar nicht besser, wie auch, läuft aber auf höchstem Niveau weiter.
Kaum zu glauben.

Glückwunsch auch den anderen.


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri zu den tollen Fängen, der vergangenen Tage, insbesondere den Großzandern!#6

Nachdem ich in bei den letzten Angeltörns eine ziemliche Pechsträhne hatte (mehrere ordentliche Fische durch Ausschlitzen verloren und nur einige Döbel gelandet), fuhr ich gestern abend mal wieder an meinen Zanderhotspot an der Elbe. Da die letzten Touren dorthin auch nur Einzelfische bzw. gar einen Schneiderabend brachten, waren meine Hoffnungen nicht übermäßig groß. 
Und auch heute ging es erstmal ganz schlecht los. An meinen "Stammplatz", wo es zu Saisonbeginn sehr gut lief, ging garnichts. Also wechselte ich an eine andere Stelle, die ich schon mehrmals sporadisch für jeweils ein paar Minuten beangelt hatte, aber außer einem Fehlbiss nix verzeichnen konnte. Da es dort deutlich tief ist, versuchte ich es statt mit Wobbler erstmal mit einem 10 cm Kopyto River-Gummi. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich dann beim Anziehen des Köders plötzlich starken Widerstand. Der Fisch legte rasante Fluchten hin. Nach zwei Minuten war der Drillspass an der leichten Prologic Bushwhacker-Rute leider vorbei. Ausgeschlitzt!:r Ich tippte zunächst mal auf Wels, aber nachdem was ich später erlebte, denke ich nun eher, dass es ein großer Zander war, den ich von außen gehakt hatte. Zumindest waren keine Bissspuren am Gummifisch erkennbar und auch keine welstypische Schleimspur am Vorfach, einen richtigen Biss hatte ich ja auch nicht gespürt. Wie dem auch sei, ich war ziemlich frustriert, denn meine Pechsträhne schien sich nahtlos vorzusetzen. Kurz darauf wechselte ich auf einen 8 cm Kopyto-Shad. Der erste Wurf damit brachte schon kurz nachdem der Köder ins Wasser eingetaucht war einen rabiaten Biss und erneut heftige Fluchten. Ich glaubte zunächst wieder Wels am Haken zu haben, aber als ich nach knapp fünf Minuten Drill beim Einschalten der Kopflampe zwei leuchtene Augen im Wasser sah, war klar, dass ein starker Zander angebissen hatte. Und der schlitze diesmal nicht aus!!! Mit glatten 80 cm mein bisher größten Stachelritter in diesem Jahr! :vik:





So richtig toll lief es aber trotzdem nicht mit Gummi, den erst geraume Zeit später schnappte der nächste Zander erneut auf 8cm-Kopyto zu. Bloß ein 50er Schniepel.




Danach ging garnix mehr auf Weichplastik, allerdings waren trotz der recht großen Tiefe an dieser Stelle nun mehrfach Raubaktivitäten an der Wasseroberfläche zu erkennen. Also versuchte ich es nun doch mit Wobbler und das war die richtige Entscheidung. Bei dritten Wurf gabs schon Kontakt auf Salmo Perch-Mitteltiefläufer und kurz darauf konnte ich einen schönen 71er greifen.




Und nun ging richtig die Post ab. Etwa im 10 Minuten-Takt bekam ich Bisse. Zwei weitere gute Fische schlitzen noch aus, aber ich konnte auch noch zwei feine Zandrinos von 65 und 67 cm auf den Salmo-Wobbler landen.








Gerne hätte ich noch weiter geangelt, aber es begann dann leider zu Regnen und da ich keine wetterfeste Kleidung dabei hatte, musste ich die Sternstunde selbst beenden. 
Ich denke ich habe den neuen Standplatz der Zander gefunden und bei den nächsten Elbe-Touren gibts dann hoffentlich weitere Fangserien, statt hart erkämpfter Einzelfische. |supergri
Es ist eben immer wieder erstaunlich, wie die Fangchancen steigen, wenn man weiß, wo sich die wahren Hot Spots abseits der "Zentren des Befischungsdrucks" befinden. :q:q:q


----------



## Sandro25 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen Zander Fänger!

MFG


----------



## Aalhunter33 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen zandern......leider ist es bei uns im verein so geregelt,dass man pro tag nur 2 zander bezw. 2 hechte mitnehmen darf,---fangbeschränkung.


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

@ Veit bitte sag bescheid wenn Du mal nichts gefangen hast, 
dann mach ich ein rotes Kreuz in den Kalender 
Dickes Petri mein Bester! 

Meine gestrige Tour brachte einen optisch schönen 65iger Hecht (das Foto auf 
dem Bootsboden erspare ich Euch lieber) und ich hoffe ich treffe Ihn in ein paar
Jahren als Meterfisch wieder 
Köder war ein Lakewalker Nachbau in Firetiger.

@ Aalhunter

Vielen hier ist die Fangbeschränkung egal, weil sie eh kaum Fisch mitnehmen. 
Ab und zu mal einen zum vernaschen aber meinstens wird aus hegegründen zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Slotti (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ scemler leider hab ich von dem Aal kein Foto geschossen  war aber nen schöner Brummer

@ Veit und PeterK Petri Heil zu den schönen Zandern *neidischbin*

Wir waren gestern auch nochmal an der Saar, leider ohne Erfolg 

Jörg Hellbrück der hier jetzt endlich auch unter Zander-Jörg angemeldet ist  konnte aber am Donnerstag noch einen schönen Saarwaller landen. Die Fotos stelle ich an dieser Stelle mal für ihn ein.

Gefangen mit einer Blechpeitsche mit 17er Geflecht und 11cm Gummifisch, Drillzeit 15-20 min. Länge ca. 1,70m geschätztes Gewicht 60-70 Pfund.












Grüße Slotti


----------



## celebration (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir ging gestern lange nichts, aber zum Schluss gabs dann doch noch einen 50er und einen 63er Hecht, Fotos gibts leider keine


----------



## Aalhunter33 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Torsk

Vielen hier ist die Fangbeschränkung egal, weil sie eh kaum Fisch mitnehmen. 
Ab und zu mal einen zum vernaschen aber meinstens wird aus hegegründen zurück gesetzt.

......prima,das lob ich mir ! #6


----------



## Promachos (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und "Petri" allen (Zander)Fängern,

v.a. Veit und Peter. Super Fische!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## gringo92 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle @ slotti geiler wels den dein kollege da gefangen hat ..!


----------



## Ophidian (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Seh ich genauso... Geiler Wels:m


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri an Zander-Peter zum Großwels. #6Toller Fisch und noch dazu am nicht gerade sehr schweren Gerät. Respekt!!!

Danke für die Petris an mich! War echt ein geiler "Befreiungsschlag" gestern und ich kann das nächste Mal kaum erwarten. 

Ich war heute um die Mittagszeit gemeinsam mit Boardi le küpp Spinnfischen an der Saale. le küpp versuchte sich erstmal mit einem Riesenblinker, was seiner Aussage nach sehr mühsam war und leider auch keinen Biss brachte. Ich konnte den wahrscheinlich gleichen Hechtschlawiener, der mir am Mittwoch ausgeschlitzt ist, heute nochmal an einen Kopyto-Shad locken. Diesmal entkam der genau 70 cm lange Esox dem Fotoshooting aber nicht. :q




Danach waren wir noch einer anderen Stelle. Ich bekam dort gleich beim ersten Wurf einen kräftigen Biss auf einen kleinen Spro-Rasselwobbler. Kurzer Widerstand und dann war der Fisch leider ab. Karabiner aufgebogen! :r Ich denke es war nur ein Großdöbel oder Rapfen, aber dennoch hoffe ich natürlich, dass der Schuppenträger den Wobbler wieder los wird. Kurz darauf hatte ich leider auch noch einen Hänger und ging mit der Wathose weit ins Wasser um diesen zulösen. Das misslang zum einen und zum anderen, hab ich die Fische am Platz damit wohl ziemlich in Panik versetzt #q, jedenfalls gabs danach nur noch ein paar halbherzige Attacken auf Wobbler, aber keine Fänge mehr. Naja, wir haben trotzdem noch lange am Wasser gesessen und gequatsch, so dass es hoffentlich auch für le küpp kein total mieser Angeltag war. Beim nächsten Mal läufts sicher besser.


----------



## J-son (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger, sehr schöne Fische waren da an der Luft!

Bei mir gab's Zander und Hecht heute, einen verlorenen Traumfisch, eine Schrottrolle (naja, nicht Vollschrott), eine Spinnfischpremiere und einen fetten Sonnenbrand. Bericht und Bilder gibt's wie immer im 79er Thread.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Alter Schwede, die letze Nacht und der heutige Tag war wohl einer der Tage, wo alle Topfische unbedingt mal an die Luft wollten...

Ganz dickes Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir ganb es gestern beim Barschen nur einen ca. 35er Hechtschniepel und einen harten Kontakt, der mit einem kaputten Gufi endete.
Dafür konnte ich heute in Herrhausen ein paar schöne Forellen für den Grill überlisten.


----------



## sauron500 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte auch einen schönen Rhein Zander auf Köderfisch überlisten...

Euch noch schöne Fänge und ne tolle Saison !


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

heute leider nur einen 25 er barsch erwischt .. leider kein photo ... in den ferien kommt hoffentlich was dickeres !


----------



## Schuschek (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Alter Schwede, da sind aber ein paar sehr ordentliche Exemplare gefangen worden. Petri Jungs


----------



## Gummipeitscher82 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Saubere Arbeit....hoffe auf die Semesterferien, vielleicht hab ich dann auch mal wieder n Grund zum posten....


----------



## Molke-Drink (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

En Barsch....Hab noch n paar mehr ans Band bringen können aba das war der Größte|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War grade knapp 3 Stunden unterwegs mit meinem "neuen Hobby": 
Pilken im Fluß mit Klein(st)pilkern...

9 Döbel zwischen 25 cm und so ca. 4 Pfund (Zander eh nicht am hellen Tag, leider aber auch keine Barsche wie sonst so oft..). 

Hab nur den größten fotografiert, stell ich rein sobald ich den auf der Platte habe..


----------



## bounceya (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war auch mal 3 Stunden unterwegs....

habe auf nen kleinen Rappala Rattlin ne große Schleie gefangen..... da habe ich vllt geguckt... ansonsten ging leider nichts obwohl ordentlich geraubt wurde


----------



## dodo12 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den ganzen fängen!!!!!!!!


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



bounceya schrieb:


> war auch mal 3 Stunden unterwegs....
> 
> habe auf nen kleinen Rappala Rattlin ne große Schleie gefangen..... da habe ich vllt geguckt... ansonsten ging leider nichts obwohl ordentlich geraubt wurde


 
Hatt sie gebissen oder hast Du sie am Körper gehakt?

Petri allen Fängern dann noch,sehr schöne Fische,ich konnte Do. und Fr. 2 Hechte Fangen zw. 60 u. 65 cm,einen auf Köfi den anderen auf getwitchten Deka Hamakuru Shunfish den ich einfach mit der Strömung treiben lassen hab,Fotos spar ich mir mal....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an all Fänger,
da ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen.#6

Ich war auch mal wieder los......

Gleich 5 Minuten nach Beginn, konnte ich auch gleich meinen ersten Aussteiger verzeichnen,
was meine Laune nicht unbedingt verbesserte.
Aber kurze Zeit später konnte ich dann wenigstens eine 75er auf Walleye Shad fangen.




Das war es auch schon für den Rest des Abends.
Auch die erste Hälfe des Samstages verlief ohne Erfolge.
Also verbrachte ich den Nachmittag damit Köderfisch zu stippen, um sie am Abend
am Fireball anzubieten.
In den nächsten 5 Stunden lief es dann auch wieder besser.
Hecht 68 cm




auf Rotauge am Fireball​ 
Hecht 72 cm




auf Kopyto 11 cm Perl Glitter braun
Zander 54 cm




auf Brasse am Fireball.​ 
Hecht 68 cm




auf Salmo Perch 12 cm​ 
Hecht 72 cm 




auf Salmo Perch 12 cm​ 
Hecht 70 cm 




auf Charly Dancer Wobbler​ 
Hecht 60 cm




auf Rotauge am Fireball​ 
und zum Schluss noch einen Hecht von 79 cm




auf Rotauge am Fireball.​ 
Der Sonntagmorgen verlief übrigens wieder erfolglos...
Es war zwar diesmal nicht großes dabei, aber ab nächsten Freitag bin ich ja für drei Wochen da.... ​


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erzähl mal mehr über deinen Fireball ;+ vielleicht mit Foto?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr über deinen Fireball ;+ vielleicht mit Foto?


 
Guck mal  auf meiner privaten Homepage unter praxis und bastel Tipps


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Erzähl mal mehr über deinen Fireball ;+ vielleicht mit Foto?



Fireballs sind schwere Jigs mit vergleichsweise kleinen Haken:

http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/images/medium/zander-fireball-einzeln.jpg

Werden bevorzugt eingesetzt beim Vertikalangeln und auch in letzter Zeit mit Naturködern


----------



## hechtschaedl (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wie fischt man die dann mit köfi?????#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Genau so wie mit einem GuFi

http://www.koederfisch.eu/Raubfischsysteme.htm


----------



## hiasih (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat erst einen Wallerbiss auf ein Rotauge an einem Fireball.
aber er konnte ihn leider nicht landen.


----------



## hechtschaedl (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

muß ich versuchen danke!#6


----------



## Ziegenbein (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

also alla Drachkovitch geführt (jiggen) ?

edit: alles klar, weiß bescheid


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sorry, ich wusste nicht, das der Fireball so unbekannt ist....
Stimmt, normalerweise wird er mit Naturködern zum Vertikalangeln eingesetzt. Aber ich benutze ihn seit letzten Jahr auch zum langsamen Schleppen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der arme kleine Zander hat sicher ne Maulsperre nach der Brasse! 
Petri! 

(Mich würde ja noch interessieren wann du das wie anwendest. Bei welcher Tiefe und Driftgeschwindigkeit z.B., aber das ist ja hier eigentlich OT...)

flo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> (Mich würde ja noch interessieren wann du das wie anwendest. Bei welcher Tiefe und Driftgeschwindigkeit z.B.,


 
2 km/h       4-6 m Wassertiefe


----------



## just_a_placebo (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke Tommi! 

flo


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Tommi zu den Hechten! Beim nächsten Mal ist sicher wieder der Meter dabei! 

Ich war eben mal kurz Döbel catchen. 4 Stück sind es geworden. 2 x ca. 40, 52 und 54 cm. Köder: Spro Power Catcher- und Illex Chubby-Wobbler. Nach dem vierten Döbel hatte ich nen Hänger und bin dann ne Runde Wobblerrettungsschwimmen gegangen. |supergri Danach hab ich nicht mehr weitergeangelt, weil sicherlich durch den Radau nix mehr gebissen hätte.


----------



## ZanderKalle (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So war auch mal wieder los!!!
Hatten leider kein Boot weil der Motor kaputt war, aber hat sich auch so gelohnt!!!

1.Hecht (Saltybite)






2.Hecht (Saltybite)










3.Hecht (Kopyto)






Und dazu habe ich noch 5 Zander in dieser Einheitsgröße gefangen, weil ich die anderen 4 im dunkeln gefangen habe, habe ich keine Fotos






Dazu hab ich dann auch noch 6 Aale gefangen!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zanderkalle

denn mal ein richtig dickes petri!!!

und bei den fängen müssen wir uns ja nicht wunder das die fischbestände zurück gehen-bist ja wie ein kormoran nur mit angel!!!|supergri:m:vik:


----------



## ZanderKalle (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @zanderkalle
> 
> denn mal ein richtig dickes petri!!!
> 
> und bei den fängen müssen wir uns ja nicht wunder das die fischbestände zurück gehen-bist ja wie ein kormoran nur mit angel!!!|supergri:m:vik:



Danke,

Nur der Kormoran setzt die meisten Fische nicht wieder zurück#6


----------



## Zanderlui (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zanderkalle

naja nur in etwas anderer form später....
aber bin echt beeindruckt über die fischstrecke!


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ zanderkalle: tolle Fische! Pööötriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Lui:

Warum schon wieder stänkern?


Er hat schöne Fische gefangen, fertig. Was er damit gemacht hat weisst Du doch garnicht? Es sieht aus als hätte er den größeren Hecht entnommen, aber jemand der sich brüstet einen 50cm-Barsch mitgenommen zu haben sollte sich um den wesentlich häufiger vorkommenden Hecht den ich mal auf 90 - 100cm schätze nicht sorgen...

Beides ist erlaubt, wenn keine Schonzeit dagegen spricht.

Ic freue mich auf jeden Fall mit dem Fänger!


----------



## ZanderKalle (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Genau so ist es den Großen und die Aale hab ich mitgenommen, die anderen durften wieder schwimmen:m


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Kalle Eine sehr schöne Stecke, die da hingelegt hast! Petri!


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @Kalle!

und den unqualifizierten Mist dazwischen (kann ich zum Glück nicht lesen, wozu gibt's ne Ignore-Liste |supergri) am besten gleich löschen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hast ja einen klasse Tag gehabt #6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an Zanderkalle!!!

Ich war eben mal 15min an meinem Hausgewässer und konnte einen raubenden 68er Rapfen nach dem 6. Auswurf überlisten.
Köder war ein Illex Chubby Darter.


----------



## Slotti (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auswurf....kurz gelupft.... Rumms.....Anhieb.... Kopfstöße....JAAAAAA


Es ist geschafft !

Heute konnte ich endlich meinen ersten Zander landen. Mit 68cm durchaus ein gelungener Einstand.











Grüße Slotti


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Zanderentjungferung! Petri!


----------



## Veit (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dem schließe ich mich an! Fettes Petri @ Slotti zum schönen Zandreas, aber natürlich auch an Aalround-Spinner zum Silberbarren!

Ich blieb heute nacht an einem Topp-Zandergewässer (war es jedenfalls im WInter) gänzlich ohne Biss.


----------



## ivo (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Slotti


Petri zum ersten Zander.#h


----------



## Hackersepp (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern Abend knallte mir ein schöner 80er Strömungshecht auf einen Husky. Ein Drill erster Klasse in der harten Strömung!

Petri Heil an die anderen Fänger!

Grüße, Mathias


----------



## Ophidian (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an euch alle|wavey:

@Veit: Kann halt nicht immer klappen. Bin mir aber sicher das du dafür heut die doppelte Menge an Fisch fängst:m


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Slotti,fettes petri#h
Ich warte immer noch auf meinen ersten,und es liegt wirklich nicht daran das ich es nicht versucht habe


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes petri @slotti

@kohlie bei mir ist es genau das selbe..


----------



## Slotti (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

vielen Dank #h

@ Kohlie und derbaer2008

niemals aufgeben!! wenns geht einem erfahrenen Zanderangler anschließen und dem etwas über die Finger schauen, vorallendingen möglichst zur richtigen Zeit losziehen am besten die frühen Abendstunden bis in die Dämmerung dann wirds irgendwann ganz von alleine klappen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

haha slotti

was meinst du was ich immer mache...:q

morgens ab 4 wird gespinnt und ab 9 kommen die karpfenruten zumn einsatz und ab 9 abends wird wieder gespinnt...#c


----------



## Holger (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einen 85er Zander habe ich zu melden:




 



 





Gebissen heute morgen um 10 Uhr auf nen Manns Shad in 11 cm....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...hey Holger dickes Petri zu dem schönen Fisch...


----------



## serge7 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch dickes Petri an alle Fänger und vor allem an Holger.

Ü80 für dieses Jahr also auch bei Dir geknackt...Spitze!#6


----------



## Maok (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Echt schöner Fisch! Fettes Petri! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## J-son (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir...auf so einen warte ich noch=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## supercook (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Holger,und das Dritte Bild gefällt mir doch am besten.........


----------



## Janni WST (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Holger: Petri zum schönen Zander und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Da hast du dir ja selbst ein tolles Geschenk gemacht! #6


----------



## Waagemann (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger ,was für schöne Fische#6#6#6!


----------



## Promachos (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Holger,

super Fisch! So einen fängt man bei euch auch nicht alle Tage. Ich freue mich für Dich mit!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Steph75 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Holger.
Nach dem Glückwunsch heut Mittag am Handy,auch nochmal auf diesem Wege.
PÖÖÖÖÖTRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul188 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sauber Holger! Petri zum schönen Zander!#6
Ich glaube, du hattest letztens noch erwähnt , das es so weiter gehen kann.... Das hast du jetzt davon.!:q

schöne Grüße auch an supercook( Micha ), den Katzenflüsterer:vik:

Allen andern Fängern natürlich auch ein dickes Petri!


Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zu tollen Zandegranate @ Holger!!!

Ich war gestern nachmittag mal zu einer Erkundungstour an der unteren Saale unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich es vornehmlich auf Döbel an den Wehren versuchen, doch am ersten Wehr, wo ich fischen wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass es dort nahezu sinnlos ist, weil da nun auch eine von diesen verdammten Wasserkraftanlagen steht. Das Wasser schießt voll aus dem Turbinengraben raus und über das Wehr selbst läuft nur noch ein Rinnsal. Nach zehn Minuten bin ich dementsprechend wieder abgehauen. 
Am zweiten Wehr war zwar immerhin Wasser und es sah eigentlich alles recht vielversprechend aus, doch die Bisse hielten sich dennoch in Grenzen. Nur ein 40er Döbel und ein halbstarker Biss gingen auf Salmo Hornet-Wobbler. Das wäre wahrlich auch auf meiner Hausstrecke zu schaffen gewesen. Doch es gab auch Lichtblicke, denn ich konnte feststellen, dass der Zanderbestand auf den heute beangelten Flussstrecken offenbar deutlich besser als in meinem Heimbereich. Für Saaleverhältnisse war zumindest die Anzahl der Zanderbisse, die ich bekam, wirklich traumhaft, denn es waren mindestens 10 und das noch dazu am helllichten Tag. So bin ich auch im Nachhin fast etwas enttäuscht, dass ich nur 3 Zanderschniepel von von etwas weniger 50 cm kurz an Land holen konnte. Einen größeren von ca. 70 cm hatte ich schon an die Oberfläche gepumt, doch er schlitzte dann leider aus. Dieser Fisch hatte auf einen Big Hammer-Shad gebissen, alle anderen Bisse kamen allerdings auf Kopyto-Shad. Auch Kumpel Micha steiß zwischenzeitlich dazu, konnte aber leider nur zwei Fehlbisse verzeichnen und keinen Stachelritter landen. Fotografiert haben wir nur einen der Zandrinos.




Auch wenn heute wesentlich mehr drin gewesen wäre, bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass bei der nächsten Tour die größeren Zander nicht nur beißen, sondern auch wenigstens mal an Land kommen. Der sonnige und bissreiche Tag heute, hat bei mir auf jeden Fall Lust auf mehr gemacht.


----------



## Schuschek (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs!
@Holger, schön das noch ein paar ordentliche gefangen werden.
Im Moment läuft es fast überall ziemlich zäh. Bei uns gibt’s auch einige, aber es ist zur Zeit nicht einfach


----------



## Holger (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ all

Danke für die Petris.

@ schuschek

Ja, man fängt wohl einige Zander, aber für Fische über der 60 cm Klasse muß man sehr hart kämpfen, und, so ehrlich sollte man sein, auch mal den Papst in der Tasche haben....Glück gehört immer dazu. Denn solche Tiere sind immer die Ausnahme und stehen ganz oben spärlich gesät in der Alterspyramide.

Umso glücklicher bin ich dann auch.....|rolleyes

@ Paul

Katzenflüsterer, wie geil.....Mika hat nen neuen Spitznamen )


----------



## doggie (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit 

Fischt Du mit hardmono-Vorfach?

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Seele (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Neeeeinnn, stop, bitte keine Diskussion


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch mein lieber,dickes Petri dazu#6#6#6


Martin


----------



## Holger (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Martin

Danke fürs Petri, aber die Geburtstagsglückwünsche nehme ich nicht an. Ich habe am 27.02. 

Ich glaub, du meinst Holger D., der hat heute nämlich Burzeltag....:q


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja ich habs gesehen und editiert,ich kenne eindeutig zuviele Holger´s.

Martin


----------



## supercook (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Paul & Holger
Ja,mit Muschis kenn ich mich aus.................
:q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Holger schrieb:


> Einen 85er Zander habe ich zu melden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moin Ostfrees |wavey:

Graleer Di van Harten :m


----------



## ZanderKalle (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Echt schöne Fotos..... Petri#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und Petri an alle Fänger!

Gestern fing ich diesen schönen Stachelritter um ca. 21.30h auf einen   4" Sea Shad, Farbe: Chartreuse Silver Glitter Fire  Tail.
Der Junge war heissblütig und lieferte einen guten Drill. So hab ich die Bremse meiner TP noch nie surren gehört!
































Gemessen hat er satte 83cm und damit *neues PB!!!* Gewicht: genau 4 Kilo.

Dieser Fisch wurde durch viele mehr oder weniger erfolglose Angeltage hart erarbeitet!
Und wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Etwas Glück gehört bei einem solchen Exemplar auch dazu.

Vielen herzlichen Dank an Boardies Maok und DRU, die beim Fang dabei waren und die Fotos gemacht haben!


----------



## Slotti (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri ! schöner Zander.

für mich gehts Freitag wieder los, muß feststellen nach dem ersten Zander ist man doch erst richtig infiziert .


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Zander! Ich versuch es heute Abend nach dem Spiel auch nochmal oder Morgen ganz früh


----------



## DRU (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ WickedWalleye, dann sag ich Dir doch nochmal übers Board ein dickes Petri zu diesem wunderschönen Zander#r


----------



## Angler-NRW (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die  beiden erfolgreichen Zander-Hunter Holger und WickedWalleye. #r Schön dass nicht nur Veit erfolgreich ist.


----------



## Maok (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vor mir auch nochma hier übers Board nen fettes Petri!!! :m

War cool, den Fisch live zu sehen! Echt nen Ereigniss! :g

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Veit (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri @ Wicked Walleye zum Traumfisch!!! Jeder Zander über 80 cm ist schon ein außergewöhnlicher Fang, find ich. #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@WW

Klasse Fisch #6


----------



## Peter K. (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern kamen 3 Fische, wobei einer die 60er Marke gerade ebend geknackt hat. Für eine Std angeln, nicht das schlechteste Ergebnis.

Hatte das Vergnügen die Fireblood zu testen und muss leider feststellen, dass diese zu hart ist (50-100g) und der Moosgriff weisst auch viele negative Faktoren auf. Denke nach 1-2 Monaten ist dieser verdreckt ohne Ende, da die Pohren Dreck und auch Fischschleim aufsaugen.

Jetzt konnte ich ausgiebig die Lesath, Fireblood und Aspire BX testen und muss sagen, die Aspire hat mich am meisten überzeugt. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt einfach am besten.

Vom Blank her sind die drei Ruten sich sehr ähnlich. Meine sogar die Aspire hat den gleichen Blank wie die Lesath...


http://img257.*ih.us/img257/2698/25696108mm3.jpg


----------



## schrauber78 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri! Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein fettes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischangler!!!#6

Ich war vergangene Nacht auch eine Runde Zanderangeln..... 
Wenngleich die Anzahl der Fehlbisse und Aussteiger recht hoch war und ein Fisch gar durch Abriss verloren ging (Verbindungsknoten Vorfach-Hauptschnur gerissen)|uhoh:, konnte ich immerhin *8 Zander* landen.  
Bei den Fotos habe ich mir diesmal eine kleine Überraschung für die peinlichen Möchtegern-Fotodetektive hier im Board:r, die ihre Profilneurose gerne auf Kosten anderer Angler ausleben, ausgedacht. 
Los gings gegen 23 Uhr mit diesem 65er auf Kopyto-Gummifisch.




Weiter gings mit einem 51er auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler.




Dann ein 68er auf Yad Shannon-Wobbler.




Es folgt ein knapp 50 cm langer Schniepel auf Nils Master-Wobbler.




Auf den gleichen Köder ging kurz darauf ein 54er.




Dann stieg ich wieder auf Gummifisch und dieser wurde auch gleich von einem 56er genommen.




Dem nächsten Biss auf den Weichplastikköder folgte nach dem Anhieb deutlich stärkerer Widerstand und ein guter 73er mit wunderschöner Bronzefärbung kam zum Vorschein.




Es sollte aber ein noch etwas besseres Ende des Fangreigens folgen. Ebenfalls auf Kopyto-Shad stieg ein prächtiger 75er ein.




Danach -es war mittlerweile nach 2 Uhr- ließen die Bisse merklich nach und irgendwann tat sich garnix mehr, so dass ich zufrieden den Heimweg antreten konnte. :q


----------



## Slotti (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zu der tollen Zanderstrecke !! und wie heißt es so schön: BILD war dabei !!|supergri


----------



## kof (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@veit:

kannst du die zeitung das näxte mal bitte so auf´s bild drappieren, dass man das bild girl auch sieht ;-)

m*pse sind irgendwie interessanter als fische ...

cheers
marc


----------



## Gorcky (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, zu der erfolgreichen Angelnacht.

Mensch, du bist aber ein ganz schön harter, dass du bis 2 Uhr angeln gehst und dann noch vor 6 Uhr die Bild(er) posten...

RESPEKT (für Fisch, Bild-Zeitung und Uhrzeit) #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na ich glaube jetzt schläft er erstmal... 
Also Petri Heil, auch den anderen! Wie immer schöne Fische.

flo


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Bei den Fotos habe ich mir diesmal eine kleine Überraschung für die peinlichen Möchtegern-Fotodetektive hier im Board.


 
Das wär doch nicht nötig gewesen! Seit das vor einiger Zeit von diesen lästigen Möchtegern-Detektiven reklamiert wurde, hat sich, wie nun wirklich jeder nachprüfen konnte, der das wollte, Deine Kamera ja wieder selbsttätig repariert! Kein einziges Bild mehr mit defekten Metadaten!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Gestern fing ich diesen schönen Stachelritter um ca. 21.30h auf einen   4" Sea Shad, Farbe: Chartreuse Silver Glitter Fire  Tail.
> Der Junge war heissblütig und lieferte einen guten Drill. So hab ich die Bremse meiner TP noch nie surren gehört!
> ...






Feiner Fisch!!!:m

Digges Petri Mann!


----------



## Scherny (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Boardies;-)

Ich werde heut Abend auch mal wieder ans Wasser gehen und mal schaun was dort so geht..!

Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@all: Danke für eure Petris! #h

Und ein dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen Zanderhunter!

@Veit: Boah, was ne Strecke! So viele Zander möcht ich auch mal fangen.


----------



## Holger (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ WickedWalleye

Petri zum Ausnahmezander !

@ Veit

Auch dir ein Petri zur tollen Zanderstrecke !


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit Petri zur 8er Strecke!


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

@ WW PetriHeil zu der Granate!

<-- hat die gleichen Maße und kommt auch aus der Weser :q

@ Veit

Sag mal ist ein Tag mit nur einem oder zwei Fischen eigentlich auch noch ein Guter? 
PetriHeil zu der Strecke! Geile Fische "top"


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris!

@ Torsk: Na klar, das kommt immer auf die Situation an! Wenn ich hier auf meiner Hausflussstrecke mal zwei maßige Zander an einem Tag fange, dann ist das ein gutes Ergebnis, weil hier die Population viel, viel geringer ist als da wo ich gestern war. Wenn ich an der Stelle, wo ich letzte Nacht war nicht mehr als zwei maßige Zander fange, dann ist es natürlich zugegebenermaßen ein schlechtes Ergebnis. 
Ich werd jedenfalls heute abend jedenfalls nicht wieder an diesen Hot Spot fahren, denn auf Dauer macht es keinen Spass, wenn man von vornherein eine Fanggarantie hat. Will es mal an einer schwierigeren Stelle versuchen, ein bisschen Herausforderung ist doch auch was feines.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich werd jedenfalls heute abend jedenfalls nicht wieder an diesen Hot Spot fahren, denn auf Dauer macht es keinen Spass, wenn man von vornherein eine Fanggarantie hat. Will es mal an einer schwierigeren Stelle versuchen, ein bisschen Herausforderung ist doch auch was feines.



Lass tauschen! :m

Ich nehm den Hot Spot mit Fanggarantie gerne! :q

Und 8 Zander an einem Abend... immer wenn mir das passiert wache ich irgendwann schweissgebadet auf. #d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri veit zur geilen 8er strecke....

bei uns ist man gut bedient wenn man überhaupt ien biss bekommt:c


----------



## Bobbycar87 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Es zandert ja ganz wild in den letzen Tagen. 

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Wicked Walleye und natürlich an Veit. Wahnsinnss-Zanderstrecke.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich würde auch gerne mal tauschen, wenn Du ein Gewässer als Herausforderung suchst...


----------



## maesox (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri Jungs!!!!!!!!! Super Fische u tolle pic´s!!!!!!!!*


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Angler-NRW (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!
> 
> @ Torsk:  Wenn ich an der Stelle, wo ich letzte Nacht war nicht mehr als zwei maßige Zander fange, dann ist es natürlich zugegebenermaßen ein schlechtes Ergebnis.
> Ich werd jedenfalls heute abend jedenfalls nicht wieder an diesen Hot Spot fahren, denn auf Dauer macht es keinen Spass, wenn man von vornherein eine Fanggarantie hat. Will es mal an einer schwierigeren Stelle versuchen, ein bisschen Herausforderung ist doch auch was feines.



Petri zur tollen Strecke #6

Deine Probleme hät ich gerne|supergri


----------



## schadstoff (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da war ich doch gestern mit nem Kumpel auf einen gepflegten Karpfenanitz jeder eine Angel auf Grund und je eine auf Pose mit Variierenden Ködern.

Gegen um 3 heute Morgen ....(wir hatten auch schon 2 schöne Karpfen Gefangen), zupfelde es erneut an meiner Pose aber diesmal eigenartig........die Pose kreiste und Kreiste und Kreiste und zog ab und an mal Leicht, wir sassen da wie Hypnotisiert und beobachteten intensiv das Treiben der Pose und BAMMM war sie weg  ich einen Anhieb getan und zurrte das Fischlein Herran ...aber der Wiederstand war ein wenig Mager so das ich meinte zu wissen das es doch ein Rotauge oder ne Bleie ect. ist.

Keschern war auch nicht wirklich so notwendig und schwupp da war er auch schon an Land....... ein Kleiner schmucker Wels ..... gefangen auf ner Flocke vom Brötchen.... 

Für ein Fotoshooting musste er dann noch Posen und durfte wieder Gross werden gehen.

P.s ein Foto Lad ich nachher hoch muss erst auf die platte.


so da hammwer dat Foto nicht beirren lassen von dem weissen Untergrund ....wenn ich nachts Fotos von Fängen Knipse benutze ich immer eine weisse Plastiktüte als Untergrund da diese das Licht reflektiert und man so 1A Fotos macht 

http://www.imgbox.de/?img=o40470q168.jpg


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle !

@schadstoff: dein Wels wird vermutlich nicht so groß werden, weil wie es ausschaut kein Waller, sondern ein Katzen..(Zwergwels) is#h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ja ist ein Katzenwels...
...die Pest in jedem Angelgewässer...


----------



## schadstoff (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

40- 50 cm und bis 2 Kilo 

und der kleine hatte 20 - 25 ...

aber ein netter Beifang als überraschung bleibts Trotzdem 

gruss


----------



## Pain (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Bobbycar87 schrieb:


> Es zandert ja ganz wild in den letzen Tagen.
> 
> na denn werde ich heute auch mal  mein glück versuchen...|supergri


----------



## Maok (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit

Petri zur krassen Zanderstrecke!!! :m Und was die Hot-Spots angeht, mit Dir tauschen würd ich auch wohl! |rolleyes

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit:

Fettes Petri zur Hardcore - Zanderstrecke!!! |bigeyes #6

Wenn du nach mehr Anspruch suchst, kannst du ja mal für mich solche Hot-Spots an meinem Gewässer herausfinden...:q


----------



## TeeDub (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an WW für seinen genialen PB-Zander. War bestimmt ein netter Fight mit dem Röllchen... *zwinker*

@Veit:
Gib' zu, dass Du mit Deinem DeLorean zurück in die Zukunft gereist bist und alle BiLD-Ausgaben bis einschließlich 2015 gekauft hast. 
Auch Dir ein dickes Petri für diese beeindruckende Zanderstrecke. Mir würde einer davon schon reichen... *seufz*


----------



## SAM77 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri @ all

ich könnte wetten das veit heut ne menge PN´s bekommen hat 

ungefähr in dieser art

"och komm veit mir kannst die strecke doch sagen"|supergri|supergri

(nur spass)



MFG SAM


----------



## ~Michi~ (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das mit der Bildzeitung ist zu geil, Petri! #r


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an die fänger...
auch ich habe die letzte woche so ein zwei räuber erwischen können, näheres gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130576

grüße

mirco


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit: Da würde sich ja ein Blöd-Abo lohnen!

@ Peter K.: Schaffe doch mal eine neue Kamera an. Die Linse deiner aktuellen Kamera scheint etwas trüb zu sein. Schade um die schönen Bilder.


----------



## Veit (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war am vergangenen Abend mit Boardikumpel Benni87 auf anspruchsvollerem Terrair, nämlich an der Saale, unterwegs. 
Zunächst versuchten wir es im Bereich Bernburg, wo es ja am Dienstag ganz gut lief. Diesmal war es dort aber nicht so toll. Benni hatte zwar einen Hammerbiss auf Kopyto-Shad, der Fisch riss aber leider schon kurz nach dem Anhieb ab, weil das Stahlvorfach nicht das gehalten hat, was es sollte. Ansonsten gab es nur bei mir einen 50er Döbel auf Salmo Hornet-Wobbler und immerhin einen kleinen 40er Zander auf Kopyto-Gummi. War aber diesmal auch der einzige Zanderbiss, den ich dort hatte.
Als wir dann wieder in Halle waren, wollte Benni unbedingt nochmal an eine seiner Lieblingsstellen, die ich aber eigentlich garnicht mag, weil ich dort bisher noch nie etwas vernünftiges gefangen hatte. Also ging ich mit sehr niedrigen Erwartungen mit an den Platz, aber bekanntlich klappt es meistens gerade dann mit dem großen Fang. Und nach dem 75er Zander, der meinen Salmo Perch-Flachläuferwobbler nahm, find ich die Stelle nun gar nicht mehr sooooo schlecht, auch wenn ich dort wohl auch weiterhin nicht oft angeln werde. :g Benni konnte leider nur noch einen Fehlbiss verzeichnen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern Abend leider nur ein Fehlbiss auf nen Storm Thunderstick, dann auf nen 4cm- Illex Chubby nch n 40er Döbel und 4 mittelgroße Barsche, der große "Kracher" blieb bisher aus, aber der kommt noch, das spür ich^^!


----------



## Ronacts (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Anglermeister

wo treibst du dich denn angeltechnisch immer rum

Mosel?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bravo Veit, wieder mal ein Prachtexemplar! Petri Heil!

Hast du bei den Salmo Perch eine Lieblingsfarbe? Bin gerade am bestellen... |supergri


----------



## Tewi (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hier mal meine ausbeue in zwei tagen jeweils 2 Std.


----------



## Maok (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit

Petri zu dem schönen Zander!!! #6

Is ja ma wieder nen Prachtviech!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## ZanderKalle (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Pertri @ all!!!

@Veit: Schöner Zander#6 biste eigentlich jeden Tag unterwegs???Ich bin schon froh wenn ich einmal pro Woche ans Wasser komme:c
Ich glaube ich muss mal näher ans Wasser ziehen!!!


----------



## schrauber78 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit Petri! und wo ist die Bild? Hatte mich schon auf des Seite 1-Girl gefreut...


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Ronny: Nee, an der Saar, ab nächste Woche hab ich auch den Grenzgewässerschein für lux. Mosel, wenn du auch öfters an der Srecke bist, schreib mir mal!


----------



## Veit (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Anglermeister und Tewi!!

@ schrauber: Habe gestern (ausnahmsweise ) nur die seriöse Tagespresse gelesen. 
@ WW: Jepp, das natürliche Barschdekor (Farbcode PH) und vorallem das helle Weißfischdekor (ich glaub das ist GS).
@ ZanderKalle: Ja, ich versuch es zumindest.


----------



## jason007 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit

Glückwunsch zu dem Wunderschönen exemplar.

Weiter soooooo....


mfg
jason007


----------



## Slotti (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

man hört ja oft wenn der erste da ist kommt der zweite von alleine, scheinbar ist das wirklich so 

Ich war heute wieder an der Saar unterwegs, und gleich beim allerersten Wurf ein 65cm Zander. Danach war außer einem weiteren Biß den ich aber nicht verwerten konnte Funkstille, gelohnt hat sichs aber allemal und ich merke wie ich so langsam süchtig werde 

Bild ist leider nicht so pralle da ich alleine war , er hat mir meine Eile mit einem kräftigen Floßenschlag gedankt als er wieder schwimmen durfte.






Grüße Slotti


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir gab`s heute mal wieder einen Rapfen mit 66cm auf Salmo Salmon Wobbler sowie einen 63er Hechtlein auf Salmo Perch, dem ich die Fotosession allerdings erspart habe.


----------



## slowhand (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit:

Petri zu Deinem 10000000000000000000000. Zander! 
Die Idee mit der Bild ist gut; witzig ist auch, wie sie von Zander zu Zander immer gammeliger wird...
Ich habe neulich festgestellt, daß wir einen gemeinsamen Bekannten haben, den Tobi Schepp! Hat ja bei Euch studiert und kehrt nun doch in die alte Heimat zurück! Wie auch immer, falls Du ihn triffst, einen netten Gruß aus Münster/Warendorf!

Und weiter viel Erfolg beim Zandern!


----------



## Veit (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri @ Slotti! Der Zanderknoten scheint geplatzt zu sein bei dir! 
Ebenso Petri @ Aalround-Spinner zu Rapfen und Hecht! #6

Ich war vorhin mal wieder an meinem Zander-Hot Spot, doch auch dort gibt es nicht immer Sternstunden. Diesmal musste ich mich jedenfalls ziemlich bemühen, um nicht abzuschneidern.
Mit Wobbler ging diesmal garnichts, was schon ein Zeichen war, dass die Zander nicht besonders aktiv gewesen sind und eher träge am Grund standen. Auf Gummifisch gab es immerhin eine Hand voll Bisse. Ein Zander schlitze im Drill aus und zwei schöne Kammschupper von 66 und 70 cm, konnte ich immerhin zu einem kurzen Landgang befördern.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit
Petri zum Zander!

Die Schnur ist die rote Power-Pro?
Hast Du die schon länger?
Sieht von der Schnurverlegung gut aus.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Veit (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Pike-Pauly: Jepp ne 0,15er. Hab ich aber nur gekauft, weil ich sie zu nem sehr, sehr günstigen Preis bekommen hab. Hatte mit der Power Pro schon mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, diesmal schein ich aber glücklicherweise mal keine Montagsschnur erwischt zu haben. (hab sie jetzt seit zwei Wochen im Einsatz)


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Zandern!


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Veit danke ich glaub die teste ich auch mal.
Suche auch ne Rote.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit:

Petri zu den leckeren Stachlern! #6

Gibt es die vom Stollenwerk so gelobte Tuf Line XP nicht auch in rot?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

PowerPro aus USA für 270m unter 20€... Incklusive Versand etc!

Sorry für OT... |rotwerden


----------



## florian stäuble (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

und noch ein netter zander, etwas verspätet.
gefangen letzte woche 21.06. köder war ein rapala shad rap mit roter tauchschaufel, 93 cm, 17,5 pfund. 
gefangen um 23.30 in der donau nähe kelheim


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Florian! Sehr schöner Fisch


OT: ich hab mir 300m der roten PowerPro bei Pro-fishing geholt und bin damit absolut zufrieden.
Ich muss aber zu meinem Entsetzen sagen, dass ich festellen musste, dass gleiche Schnüre unterschiedlicher Farbe verschiedene Tragkraft und Haltbarkeit aufweisen...


----------



## Maok (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wunderschöner Zander!!! #6 Petri!!!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

boah Florian, wassn Apparat!!
Dann mal ein dickes Petri heil von mir!

flo


----------



## J-son (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



florian stäuble schrieb:


> [...]köder war ein rapala shad rap mit roter tauchschaufel, 93 cm, 17,5 pfund.[...]



WAHNSINN!! Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass auf solche Ködergrössen ein Fisch einsteigt...
Petri Heil!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Bobbycar87 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Florian zum Traumzander!


----------



## Veit (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zu dem Traumzander @ Florian! Nachts mit Wobbler rappelts eben immer wieder. 

War vorhin mal kurz an der Saale, aber außer ein paar schönen Debeln is nüscht gewesen....


----------



## Ronacts (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erst mal Petri an alle Fänger

@ Veit
wann schläfst Du ?|supergri
entweder bist du angeln oder im Forum unterwegs und arbieten gehst du ja vielleicht auch noch|supergri

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Scherny (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

der veit hat echt nen glück ey hehe

soviel glück mag ich auch gern haben...also ich fange nie so gut 

aber wer weiß was ich falsch mache hehe


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jaja...Veit is schon nen schlimmer Jung:q

Ich hatte ebenfalls das vergnügen ENDLICH auch mal solch einen döbel zu fangen, was bei unseren flussverhälnissen mehr als kompliziert ist...

Er hatte 50cm(also nicht besonders groß) und biss auf einen Cormoran Cora-Z Baby Shad 3cm in Rot

Nach einem kleinen Fotoshoot durfte er auch wieder in sein element zurück#6


----------



## Veit (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Roncats: Hatte heute von 4 bis 9 gepennt.  Arbeiten musste ich in der vergangenen Woche nicht. 

@ Reason-of-death: Schöner Fisch! Dickes Petri! Ein 50er ist doch nicht schlecht. Sieht aber vom Schuppenkleid und den Flossen her eher nach Aland aus.


----------



## Molke-Drink (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Scherny schrieb:


> der veit hat echt nen glück ey hehe
> 
> soviel glück mag ich auch gern haben...also ich fange nie so gut
> 
> aber wer weiß was ich falsch mache hehe




Beachte aber auch mal wie unterschiedlich eure Gewässer sind.Nichts gegen Veit aber,wenn er an nem Gewässer fischt wo kaum Zanderbesatz drin ist wird er sehr warscheinlich auch Erfolglos sein.


----------



## Adrian* (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein Rheinhecht von heute, gebissen auf en goldenen 7cm Kopyto...


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch Adrian!

Einen Esox ähnlichen Kalibers habe ich heute Vormittag auch erwischt!

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/6540/bildien6.jpg


----------



## Adrian* (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Tom!

Worauf haste gefangen?


----------



## Onkel Tom (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schau mal unter den Kopf des Hechtes auf das Blütenblatt. Da liegt ein kleiner schwarz-weißer GuFi. Ist leider nicht all zu gut zu erkennen.


----------



## GuidoOo (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit
wusste ichs doch xD...
Ich kann sie einfach nicht auseinander halten...
Naja danke für den kleinen hinweis...Bin ja noch jung^^


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die beiden Hechtfänger!:m

Ich war eben mal ein bisschen an der Saale und hab auch gleich, als ich loslegen wollte, Boardikumpel le küpp getroffen. Wir entschlossen uns dann gemeinsam weiterzufischen. 
Mit Gummifisch hatten wir leider keinen Zupfer, mit Wobbler konnte zumindest ich ein paar Fische fange. Das waren 2 Döbel (ein kleiner und ein ordentlicher ~50 cm) auf Illex Chubby und Ugly Duckling und ein zwar nicht riesiger, aber doch schon vorzeigbarer Barsch auf Salmo Perch.  Ein halbstarker Hecht von höchstens 50 cm stieg kurz vor der Wathose noch auf den Ugly ein, konnte sich aber gleich wieder abschütteln. Ein echten Hammerbiss auf Salmo Perch hing leider nicht. :c
le küpp fing leider nix, ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich mit Wathose auch ziemlich im Vorteil war.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, schöner Barsch!

Bei uns scheinen die Barsche dieses Jahr wie ausgestorben zu sein. An den Hot-Spots war so gut wie gar nichts.

War gestern noch zwei Stunden Zanderwobbeln, aber nur ein halbstarker Döbel hat sich am Drilling vergriffen...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war Do Abend, Freitag+Samstag ganztags und heute morgen unterwegs, wollte eigentlich den Zandern zu Leibe ruecken... daraus wurde leider nichts, 0 Zander standen am Ende zu Buche...

... aber dafuer gleich 2 Wallis jenseits der 120 Marke!!!

Dieser war der groessere und hatte ungefaehr 140cm:

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/9881/p6280142oz8.jpg

http://img384.*ih.us/img384/3343/p6280144hz1.jpg

Absolut geiler Drill!!! Wenn es interessiert Rute war eine Germantackle Shadpro, Certate 3000, geflochte Schnur mit Fluo-Vorfach, Biss war auf einen Relax-Twister. Ach ja, das handtuch habe ich fuer den Wallergriff zur Landung benutzt, da ich auf Zander natuerlich keinen Landehandschuh mit hatte.

Ergaenzung: Beide Bisse kamen mitten am Tage, der kleinere biss ca. gegen 17 uhr am Freitag und der groessere ca. um 14:30.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich würde ma sagen ... absolut geiler fisch ! anderer bestimmt auch ! .. darf man fragen in welcher gegend du warst ??


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich wohne in Paris/Frankreich, gefangen habe ich ihn hier in der Seine... den Fang poste ich hier, wenn ich mal Zeit habe stelle ich einen ausfuehrlichen Bericht in das "Angeln in Europa" Forum


----------



## tomry1 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ähm wie hast du bitte die Waller die Spundwand hochbekommen !?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



tomry1 schrieb:


> Ähm wie hast du bitte die Waller die Spundwand hochbekommen !?



Wie er es schon beschrieben hat mit dem Wallergriff.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Aber ich wünsche auch ein dickes Petri


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich habe da geangelt, wo auf diesem Bild die ganzen Stipper sitzen:

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/5565/p6290150se2.jpg


----------



## tomry1 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ok sah aufm bild höher aus ...  so 1m hätte ich schon geschätzt .


----------



## Maok (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, aber besonders Raubfisch-Fan zu seinen 2 Wallern!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Bobbycar87 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Wallern.

Damit war ja die Zandern Nullrunde mehr als entschädigt #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

PetriHeil! Schöne Fische!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Damit sollte das Thema auch vom Tisch sein! 
Es ist nicht weiter nötig den Thread zu verwässern.

Für weiteren Redebedarf gibt es ja zum Glück die PN Funktion.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Morgenstern schrieb:


> |bigeyes Man darf ja wohl noch Zweifel hegen und diese aussprechen oder??



Doch gerne aber nicht hier dafür haben wir,

- Private Nachrichten
- Profilnachrichten (wenn einfach PN nicht öffentlich genug sind)
- oder extra Threads (wie der von Veit Anfang des Jahres) wenn
eine Profilnachricht noch nicht offen genug ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nochmal ganz klar:
Der Fangthread dient zum einstellen von Fängen.

Diskutieren über die Fänge, Art und Weise eines Fotos, Glaubwürdigkeit oder nicht haben hier in diesem Thread ABSOLUT GAR NICHTS verloren.

Könnt ihr gerne eigene Threads dazu aufmachen, in diesem Fangmeldungsthread wird das nicht geduldet.


----------



## ZanderKalle (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|schild-g an alle Fänger#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und jetzt wieder OnTopic - sonst Verwarnungen neben den Löschungen.....


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir biss heute nichts Größeres:

1 Hechtschniepel mit 40cm, ein Döbel mit 40cm jeweils auf Mepps Black Fury und ein Barsch mit 30cm auf Illex Chubby.


----------



## Veit (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, insbesondere dem Welsfänger!#6

Ich hab heute am späten Nachmittag mal wieder eine Tour an die untere Saale gemacht. Zunächst war ich an einem guten Zanderspot und bekam auch gleich einen Biss auf Kopyto-Shad, der aber trotz Zusatzdrilling nicht hing. Im Kopfbereich des Köders waren zwei eindeutige Reißzahneinstiche zu erkennen.
Da es noch recht sonnig war, versuchte ich es dann aber erstmal an einem Wehr auf Döbel. Das wurde leider ein totales Fiasko. |uhoh: Nachdem ich schon einige Zeit geangelt hatte und nicht einen Zupfer verzeichnen konnte, bekam ich auch noch einen Hänger und wurde beim Versuch diesem entgegenzuwaten um ihn zu lösen, von der Strömung erfasst. Mit Mühe und Not gelang es mir mit vollgelaufener Wathose ans rettende Ufer zu schwimmen. Den Wobbler konnte ich zwar später noch retten, als ich danach getaucht bin (war ja eh schon nass), dafür ging bei der ganzen Geschichte das zweite Handy in diesem Jahr drauf. #q
Glücklicherweise hatte ich noch ne Ersatzhose und einen trockenen Pullover dabei, so dass es zum Schluss wenigstens noch den Ansatz eines Happy Ends mit einem ca. 70er Hecht gab, der nur am Zusatzdrilling des Kopyto-Shads hing.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Falls es einige vergessen haben, nur zur Erinnerung:


> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...





> Nochmal ganz klar:
> Der Fangthread dient zum einstellen von Fängen.
> 
> Diskutieren über die Fänge, Art und Weise eines Fotos, Glaubwürdigkeit oder nicht haben hier in diesem Thread ABSOLUT GAR NICHTS verloren.
> ...





> Und jetzt wieder OnTopic - sonst Verwarnungen neben den Löschungen.....


----------



## JensXP (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit: Ich müsste jetzt zurückblättern und suchen, aber hast du nicht in letzter Zeit schonmal die Wathose unabsichlich vollaufen lassen, als die der schlüpfrige Untergrund den Abend versauen wollte? :q

Das mit der Strömung ist übrigens echt heftig! Das wird sehr oft unterschätzt! Am ende ertrinkt noch einer nur weil er einem 15 EUR Wobbler nachgestiegen ist oder sowas. |bigeyes


----------



## minden (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Puh...da muss man wirklich sehr aufpassen mit Wathosen und Wasser,...zum Glück is es gut ausgegangen!

Bei mir lief es in den letzten Tage sehr gut, vor allem waren kaum kleine Zander dabei, die meisten zwischen 55-68cm. Auch heute konnte ich mir das schöne Wetter nicht entgehen lassen,...zur Belohnung des schmorens gab es 2 Zander und einen Hecht...ach ja...und nen fetten Sonnenbrand#q


----------



## TJ. (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte Heute meinen Ersten Neckarzander Überlisten

Der Fisch hat mittags uM 3/4 Vier auf einen Gummifisch gebissen

Größe 75cm gewicht 3600g


----------



## paul188 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an veit und minden!

War am Wochende auch los, doch bei mir gab es viel Kleinkram.
Zwei maßige Fische haben sich dann aber doch erbarmt!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## minden (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Paul#6 Und du bekommst auch keinen Sonnenbrand aufm Kopf,...mir brennt alles heute Abend:r|rolleyes


----------



## paul188 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da hast du wohl recht.#h Dafür habe ich dann mehr mit Arschwasser zu kämpfen, denn warm ist es unter meiner Pornomatte auch|kopfkrat


----------



## celebration (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War vorhin noch ein paar Würfe an meinem Hausgewässer machen, einige Barsche konnte ich fangen, die natürlich wieder schwimmen, bei denen es sich aber nicht gelohnt hat ein Foto zu schießen


----------



## Peter K. (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Fische Minden... schönes Boot hast du da


----------



## Veit (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, war leider schon die zweite vollgelaufene Wathose in diesem Jahr. Ich glaub, manchmal bin ich etwas zu leichtsinnig. |uhoh:

Ich war heute gegen Abend an der Saale erstmal mit Gummi unterwegs, hatte aber damit keinen Erfolg. So fuhr ich dann ich mal wieder an die ehemals verhassten Stelle , wo ich letzte Woche ja schonmal auftrumpfen konnte.
Dort war Wobblerfischen angesagt. Auf die üblichen Verführer ging aber nix, also war ich mal mutig und hab einen 12er Salmo Perch in den Karabiner gehängt. Erster Wurf: Verhedderung - Wie so oft mit diesem Köder. |evil: Zweiter Wurf: Das Selbe! Ich überlegte schon, ob ich das Teil gleich wieder abmache, aber glücklicherweise lief der Wobbler beim dritten Wurf endlich. - Und brachte tatsächlich den erhofften Biss. |bigeyes Großer Köder bringt großen Fisch! - Diese Regel hat zumindest diesmal gestimmt. 77 cm hatte der prächtige Zander. :q




Verdammt, hab ich den diesmal schlecht vorgehalten!|gr:

Petri an anderen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mal die Fänge von So Abend: 
16 Barsche bis 25cm +  ein Döbel ca. 45cm! 
Erfolgreiche Köder: Miniwobbler sinkend in weiss- gelb, Colonel Spinner gr.2 silber, 0er Mepps in weiss!


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern gabs meinen 4. Bachhecht für diese Saison (62cm). Gefangen auf einen 6er SureCatch Wobbler in c.a. 50 cm tiefem Wasser (eigentlich hat ichs auf Bachforellen abgesehen). War kurz vorm Aufgeben weil der Bach (an der Stelle gerademal 3m breit) von hohem Gras fast völlig überwachsen war und jeder zweite Wurf in irgendeinem Grasbüschel landete weil der Wind die Schnur schon während des Wurfs ins Gras getrieben hat. Dann gabs auch noch ne fette Perrücke mit der 10er Fireline so dass meine Laune vollends im Eimer war.. Wollte noch einen Wurf machen um die Schnur nach dem Entwirren sauber aufwickeln zu können als der Hecht reingeknallt ist. Es grenzte schon an Akrobatik den Hecht unter den Bedingungen dort am Ufer sicher zu drillen und zu landen und bei der Gelegenheit bin ich auch erstmal bis zum Hals in einem Brennesselloch verschwunden aber was tut man nicht alles . Am Hecht hab ich mich dann auch finster gerächt...der kommt am Freitag auf den Tisch


----------



## Maok (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, sind ja ma wieder nen paar echt schöne Fische dabei!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Veit (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich hätte heute gerne mehr als nur einen 63er Sommernachtszander präsentiert, doch es hat leider sehr schlecht gebissen, so dass ich nicht mehr landen konnte. Einen Aussteiger und zwei Fehlbisse habe ich noch kassiert. Alles auf Kopyto-Shad. Mit Wobbler war nix zu machen.


----------



## Maok (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu Deinem Sommernachtszander! :m

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Faenger, ich will auch wieder ans Wasser, muss aber noch  bis zum WE warten... :c:c:c


----------



## Kubanerle (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Veit wäre es möglich das du mal ein Foto von deinen fängigsten Ködern einstellst ? also von den Gufi und den Wobblern meine ich.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Kubanerle schrieb:


> Veit wäre es möglich das du mal ein Foto von deinen fängigsten Ködern einstellst ? also von den Gufi und den Wobblern meine ich.


 

1) sind das alles "normale 0815" Köder,
2) will das nicht heissen dass du auch damit fängst denn

3) man muss mit den Ködern umgehen können
4) man muss wissen wo der Fisch steht
5) ist es von Gewässer zu gewässer verschieden und
6) die Schnur muss nass sein
schau dir einfach mal an wie oft der Veit am Wasser ist.
Durch die Vielzahl der Stunden, kennt er natürlich seine Gewässer genau, und weiss welche Bedingungen Fisch bringt.
denn das A und O des Erfolges ist genaueste gewässerkenntnis, der Köder ist dann eher zweitrangig
vorausgesetzt man bringt es nicht fertig (wie bei mir hier teilweise das Angler tun), und fischt mit nem 5gr Kopf in reissender Strömung und wundert sich warum die Rapfen so tieeeeef beissen....
will heissen man soll sich schon nen Kopf machen.
trotzdem will ich ihn hier nicht "hindern" seine Lieblinge reinzustellen


----------



## Kubanerle (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also ich bin Jungangler da ich erst seit Mai meinen Anglerschein habe, ich gehe am Rhein angeln habe aber keinen Plan wo Zanderstellen bei uns in Koblenzer Bereich sind. Wie kann man die denn am besten finden ? oder kann ich mich überall am Ufer am Rhein zum Zanderangeln hinstellen ?


----------



## serge7 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Kubanerle schrieb:


> Veit wäre es möglich das du mal ein Foto von deinen fängigsten Ködern einstellst ? also von den Gufi und den Wobblern meine ich.


 
Off Topic!:g


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So darf mich auch endlich einreihen 
Hab am Dienstag meinen ersten maßigen Hecht auf Kunstköder gefangen,wollte eigentlich auf Zander aber über den Hecht will ich mich gar net weiter beschweren .
Mit 60cm war es kein Riese aber immerhin über Schonmaß. 
Hoffe das jetzt der "Knoten" bei mir geplatzt ist und ich noch öfters dieses  Jahr hier posten darf und dann vielleicht auch mit lohnenden Bildern.


----------



## Veit (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> 1) sind das alles "normale 0815" Köder,
> 2) will das nicht heissen dass du auch damit fängst denn
> 
> 3) man muss mit den Ködern umgehen können
> ...




|good:

@ Kubanerle: Ich schick dir morgen mal ein Bild. 
@ snorre: Petri zum Esox!


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veitanke
@ Kubanerle:Schau ob du mit jemand losziehen kannst der das Gewässer kennt ist immer gut, ansonsten proieren probieren probieren ( sprech da aus laaaaaaaaaaaaaaanger erfahrung ;-) ) . Auch wenn mich jetzt einige vielleicht steinigen werden find ich das Buch : Zanderangeln von Jörg Strehlow recht interessant, da wird viel über Material, Standplätze usw. erklärt.


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen erfolgreichen Fängern!Wie immer super Predatoren!!#6Ich bin heute auch erfolgreich gewesen,ein 82ger hatt meinen Strike Pro Phantom Flex geschnappt, der Köder auf den ich immer geszt habe aufgrund des hohen Kaulbarschaufkommens.Deka Hamakuru und Jackall Magalon getwicht brachten heute genau an der gleichen Stelle nix.Manchmal kann es aber auch am Köder liegen,bzw. am Beutefischschema..manchmal zumindest...vom Handy da Kamera vergessen...
http://img355.*ih.us/img355/2593/bild018cv9.th.jpg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri Heil !!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute Abend noch kurz am Vereinssee um meine neue Rute einzuweihen. Konnte sogar diesen knappen 70er verhaften!:m
http://img108.*ih.us/img108/9664/03072008221av4.jpg


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boah MuggaBadscher, hast du große Hände! Schonmal mit Gitarrespielen versucht? 
Also Petri! 

flo


----------



## Gorcky (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, will hier auch mal von meinen Fängen bzw. die Fänge von mir und nem Freund zu posten. Zumindest alles, was halbwegs erwähnswert ist.

Alles schwimmt selbstverständlicha auch wieder...#6


----------



## Veit (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den gefangenen Hechten und der Wels ist ja auch nicht schlecht! #6

Ich hab momentan an meiner heimischen Saalestrecke eine echte Glückssträhne. Zwar ist die Zanderdichte hier nicht so hoch, aber dennoch geht momentan der eine oder andere gute Fisch an den Haken.
Bei mir gabs am vergangenen Abend kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit den dritten Ü 70er aus der Saale in einer Woche. Der Fisch nahm den kleinen Ugly Duckling-Flachläufer im Bereich eines der vielen Bootsanleger. Die Messung ergab 74 cm.
Wenig später begann es leider zu regnen, ich machte aber trotzdem weiter, es blieb aber bei diesem einen Biss.


----------



## Ophidian (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Gorcky und Veit: Klasse Hechte/Wels/Zander#6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes petri an die faenger!


----------



## Maok (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Gorcky (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> dickes petri an die faenger!


 

Danke Jungs für die Petri´s!! 

Hab noch die Größenangaben vergessen. Der Waller war 96, der große Hecht war 1,10, der andere Hecht 94 (mein PB):q und der andere Hecht 76 cm (ungefähr die Standardfanggröße bei uns)...

Daran sieht man mal, wieviel das aus macht,wenn man viel am Wasser ist!!
Zeit scheint doch immernoch der beste "Köder" zu sein...#6


----------



## Maok (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Seh ich auch so: Wer nich angeln geht, kann auch nix fangen! Man muss halt immer am Ball (bzw. am Wasser ) bleiben.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen @Grocky und Veit!

Bald ist es auch bei mir wieder soweit! Noch 7 Tage und der Resz von heute, bis ich meine Köder wieder in der Elbe baden kann


----------



## MuggaBadscher (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Boah MuggaBadscher, hast du große Hände! Schonmal mit Gitarrespielen versucht?
> Also Petri!
> 
> flo


Wurde ich gestern auch schon drauf angesprochen?! :q
Hab ich wirklich so große Hände? |bigeyes

Petri @ Gorcky und Veit zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Palerado (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wat für Pranken.
Das ist ja als wenn mich ein Schaufelbagger erwischt 

Petri zu den ganzen tollen Fängen.

Ich würde hier ja auch gerne mal was rein schreiben, aber...
Vielleicht probiere ich es morgen mit Maden auf Barsche. Auch wenn der Fang dann nur 7cm ist, aber immerhin. Raubfisch ist Raubfisch.


----------



## fantazia (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Boah MuggaBadscher, hast du große Hände! Schonmal mit Gitarrespielen versucht?
> Also Petri!
> 
> flo


Ja das wirklich nen sehr knapper 70er wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht:q.
Trotzdem Petri an dich und alle anderen glücklichen Fänger#6.


----------



## Slotti (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

nabend zusammen,

erstmal Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische dabei :m

@ Veit wo bekommt man das Zanderabo? 

Nach 2 erfolglosen Angeltagen hats heute mal wieder geklappt, der Biss kam knallhart ca 5m vom Rand entfernt. Heraus kam ein wunderschöner 74cm großer Zander damit auch mein neuer PB.
Leider war der Fisch unglücklich gehakt und hat stark geblutet so das ich ihn abschlagen mußte :c.

Trotzdem bin ich mit dem heutigen Angeltag mehr als zufrieden 









Grüße Slotti


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Slotti schrieb:


> nabend zusammen,
> 
> erstmal Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische dabei :m
> 
> ...








Petri Slotti!!!#6

Ich fisch die Calida X auch, sogar auch mit ner gelben Schnur (PowerPro). Echt ne feine Rolle, gelle!:q


----------



## Slotti (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@MFT-Dirk

ohja !!! ist zwar noch ganz neu aber bin schwer zufrieden, läuft seidenweich und vorallendingen die Bremse ist eine Wucht super schön und präzise einzustellen hab beim Gerlinger zugeschlagen für das Geld wars sicher kein Fehlkauf.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## lemure muik (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Donnerstag morgen, Rapfen mit 67 cm und 8 Pfund. 

Für Diejenigen, wo sich aufregen wollen, ein Herzstich ist im Elsaß nicht üblich bzw nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben! (habe mit der örtlichen Gendarmerie über dieses Thema gesprochen)


----------



## Veit (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum Prachtzander @ Slotti!
Der Rapfen von Lemure Muik kann sich natürlich auch sehen lassen!#6

The Show must go on! 
Ich war vorhin nochmal los um den großartigen Angeltag (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131119) vielleicht noch mit einem Zander zu krönen. Dies gelang auch, aber es blieb bei "nur" einem 66er. Drei weitere stiegen im Drill leider noch aus. Sämtliche Bisse hatte ich auf 8 cm-Kopyto-Gummifisch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ohne gr0ße Erwartungen bin ich gestern - auch angestachelt von Veits famosen Fängen - noch mal mit der UL-Spinne an den Bach, und konnte tatsächlich 6 Saiblinge und einen kleinen Barsch verhaften! hatte ich bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand eigentlich nicht erwartet, umso mehr hat es mich gefreut... #6


----------



## Herby777 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

gestern war es endlich soweit, ich konnte meinen ersten (Rhein)-zander an Land holen. Er hat gegen 21 Uhr Luft geschnuppert. Eigentlich sollte die Rute nicht mit aufs Foto, da es eh nichts zum prollen ist :q

55 cm und den Köder seht ihr ja selber. Ich bin überglücklich weil ich gerade vor ~2 Wochen mit dem Kunstköderangeln begonnen habe #v

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## actron (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum ersten Zander auf GuFi #6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern konnte ich nur einen 54er Zander auf Salmo Perch 8F fangen, trotz dessen sie gut geraubt haben.
(Schnelles Foto von der Handykamera)


----------



## snorreausflake (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So darf mich auch schon wieder melden 
War gestern auch nochmal am See, gleich an der zweiten Stelle konnte ich nach zirka 5-10 Würfen nen schönen Biß verzeichnen, zum vorschein kam dann ein Hecht mit 70cm.
Köder war wie schon am Dienstag der gleiche Kopyto Relax,der voll genommen wurde.
20-30 Minuten später hatte ich an ner anderen Stelle noch ne schönen Barsch dran der sich aber leider kurz vor´m Ufer abschütteln konnte.
Ich hoff das der " Knoten" jetzt entgültig geplatz ist und ich noch weiter schöne Räuber ( hoffentlich auch mal bald nen Zander) fangen darf.
Danke nochmal an diejenigen dir mir neulich nützliche Tips zwecks Bleikopfgewichten gegeben haben.


----------



## maesox (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Boah MuggaBadscher, hast du große Hände! Schonmal mit Gitarrespielen versucht?
> Also Petri!
> 
> flo


 


Einfach nur langsam zum :vKot*****  wie sich manche hier aufführen!!!!!!!!

Mit solch dummen Sprüchen braucht ihr euch nicht zu wundern,wenn mache hier gar nichts mehr reinstellen!!

Sorry aber das mußte jetzt mal sein!!!!

*@all*

*Petri zu den schönen Fischen!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PureContact (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Boah MuggaBadscher, hast du große Hände! Schonmal mit Gitarrespielen versucht?
> Also Petri!
> 
> flo




es sind definitiv 70+ cm
glaubs mir und ihm!!!!


----------



## just_a_placebo (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



MuggaBadscher schrieb:


> Wurde ich gestern auch schon drauf angesprochen?! :q
> Hab ich wirklich so große Hände? |bigeyes
> 
> Petri @ Gorcky und Veit zu den schönen Fischen!



Naja, den kannste doch sicher locker umgreifen!! :m Hab oft Probleme beim Gitarrespielen wegen meinen eher kleinen Händen. Probiers echt mal! Ich wollte dir übirgens nichts unterstellen und hoffe du hast das nicht falsch verstanden!

Wurde übrigens wieder schöne Z's und R's gefangen!!
Petri! 

flo


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erseinmal Petri an die Fänger...
Schön das jedenfalls ihr noch Hechte fangen könnt....
Bei uns ist seit ca. 3 wochen tote hose...keinen einzigen hecht...;+#caber dafür lassen sich zurzeit andere fische ganz gut überlisten

ALSO: waren mein freund Sven aka G-hunter und ich am 2ten Juli mal los. Resultat: Sven Aaland von 55cm und ich Aaland von 65cm und 55cm und 40 cm...
Köder war schwimmbrot


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute "nur" eine knapp zweistellige Zahl an Barschen, aber fuer alle war der 3er Mepps eigentlich schon ne nummer zu gross... immer wieder erstaunlich was sich die Barschwinzlinge reintun...


----------



## MuggaBadscher (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Naja, den kannste doch sicher locker umgreifen!! :m Hab oft Probleme beim Gitarrespielen wegen meinen eher kleinen Händen. Probiers echt mal! Ich wollte dir übirgens nichts unterstellen und hoffe du hast das nicht falsch verstanden!
> 
> Wurde übrigens wieder schöne Z's und R's gefangen!!
> Petri!
> ...


OT doppelt an!
Ne mit Gitarrespielen kann ich gar nichts anfangen.. bin ich viel zu grobmotorisch|kopfkrat (Selbst Schlagzeug war nichts für mich!? #c)
Den Hecht hätte ich niemals umgreifen können! Ich denk mal, dass das Foto einfach "unüblich" für den Fängethread ist. Bin halt auch nur ein Anfänger in Sachen Angeln, und im damit verbundenen "perfekten" Foto schießens.
Finds schade, dass viele dann gleich an dem Foto rum"pöbeln".
Hätte ich reingeschrieben, dass es nur ein 68,95 cm Hecht wäre, wäre wohl nie was passiert.|kopfkrat
Wenn ich dann zusätzlich noch reingeschrieben hätte, dass ich den Hecht releast hab, wäre ich von den einen als "Tierquäler" verurteilt worden. Hätte ich reingeschrieben, dass ich ihm sofor einen "auf'n Kopp" gegeben hätte, wäre ich der "Alles-ab-knüppler" schlechthin.
Hätte ich hinzugefügt, dass es mein bisher größter Hecht gewesen wäre ( wie es in Wirklichkeit auch ist!!!), hätten mir alle zum neuen PB-Hecht gratuliert.

Da ich daher in Zukunft keine Lust mehr hab, um mich über meine "großen Hände" aufzuregen, werde ich meine Fänge hier im Thread auch nicht mehr zeigen. Da bleib ich lieber im heimischen Thread, wo man einem auch vertraut!#6

In diesem Sinne,
schönes Wochenende

MuggaBadscher


OT doppelt aus!
(Will das niemand persönlich nehmen, sondern allgemeine Kritik üben!)

Das auch noch was Ontopic kommt, Petri @ Reason-of-Death


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an Slotti für den neuen PB-Zander!!! #6


----------



## Veit (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den gemeldeten Fängen! Schöne Fische dabei!!#6

Nach dem ich gestern mal Angelpause gemacht habe, war ich heute mal in aller Frühe an der Saale. 
Mist, wieder nicht Schneider! |muahah:




58 cm, gefangen auf Salmo Hornet-Wobbler.
An anderer Stelle hatte ich noch nen weiteren Hechtfehlbiss auf Kopyto-Gummifisch. Außerdem gabs noch 2 Döbel auf Illex Chubby-Wobbler.


----------



## just_a_placebo (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich hoffe, dass liegt nicht hauptsächlich an meinem unglücklich gewählten Kommentar, MuggaBadscher. So schlimm wie du es beschreibst ist es doch auch bei weitem nicht mehr. Und man muss auch einfach dazu stehen was man macht und die anderen reden lassen. Ist doch eher ein Armutszeugnis für den sich aufregenden... Aber ich poste meine Fänge auch eher in unserem heimischen Thread. Schade, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt durch verschiedene Sichten auf einen Beitrag die auch in mehreren Threads anzeigen zu lassen. Wäre aber echt schade, wenn man hier keine Fänge mehr findet... 

So, dass solls jetzt auch von mir an OT gewesen sein. Im Zweifelsfall einfach verschieben. #h

flo


----------



## jason007 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes PETRI Veit zu deinem schönen Hecht.

Mach weiter so.

mfg
jason007


----------



## Sandro25 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und Wochen, möchte mich heute auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.

Nach langer Diskusion mit meinem Vater, konnte ich heute sein Auto mal für 2 Stunden stibitzen, leider hält meine ganze Familiy nix von dem schönen Angelsport.
Also bin ich heute Vormittag mal für ganze 2 Stunden an die Saale gefahren ( besser als nix dachte ich mir) Nach langer überlegung entschloß ich mich mein Glück auf die Dickköpfe zu versuchen, dementsprechnd viel auch die Stellenauswahl aus. Dort angekommen, war ich nicht alleine vor Ort, ein Angler mit seiner kleinen Tochter hatte sich die Stelle mit seinem Boot ausgesucht und ich fragte ihn ganz höflich ob er was dagegen hätte wenn ich mich zu ihm stelle, er schien ganz nett zu sein und ich durfte neben ihn angeln. Die erste Köderwahl viel auf einen 2 teiligen UD Wobbler und nach dem 2. Wurf gab es einen Ruck in der Rute und der erste Döbel hing, war leider kein Riese ca. 40cm aber immer hin, der Anfang war gemacht. Ihr könnt Euch sicher vorstellen wie mein Nachbar geschaut hat, wie kann das sein, erst 2min. da und schon den ersten Fisch. Als nach zahlreichen Würfen kein Biß mehr erfolgte, wechselte ich auf einen 2.5er Illex Muscle Wobbler und siehe da, es gab einen ordentlichen Ruck in der Rute und sie krümmte sich ganz schön verdächtig, als ich dann sah was am anderen Ende hing wollte ich es kaum glauben, ein riessen Döbel (gemessen 59 cm ), der sich leider in einem Krautfeld Schutz suchte. Klasse dachte ich, das fehlt jetzt auch noch, ein Abriß. Mein Nachbar staunte nicht schlecht und er bot mir sein Boot an um den schönen Dickkopf doch noch landen zu können, da ließ ich mich nicht 2 mal bitten und nahm das Angebot dankend an. Ich also rein in das Boot und ab zum Döbel den ich dann doch noch glücklicherweise landen konnte. Es gibt also doch noch nette und Hilfsbereite Angler, er schoß auch gleich noch ein Foto und wir waren alle Happy als ich den Döbel dann wieder in sein Element zurück setzte. Wir quatschten dann noch ne Runde und dann musste ich leider wieder den Heimweg antreten:cAlles in allem ein schöner und Erfolgreicher zu kurzer Angelausflug.
Möchte mich hier nochmals bei dem netten Angler bedanken, vielleicht ließt er ja hier mit.#6
Und hier noch das Foto:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War pilken (knappe Stunde bevors dicke zu regnen anfing).
1 Barsch ca. 8 cm, 1 ca. 25 und ein Zander mit ca. 49 cm..


----------



## serge7 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage!

Ich kann auch mal wieder was einigermassen vernünftiges hier vorzeigen. Nach vielen Zandern bis knapp über 60 cm und den ein oder anderen Barsch bis 33 cm die letzten Tage war heute mal wieder ein bisschen besserer dabei mit 70 cm:


----------



## paul188 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri serge zum 70er!#6
Bei mir gab es am Wochende nur Kleinzeug, und deshalb auch keine Bilder!

Gruß Paul.


----------



## serge7 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



paul188 schrieb:


> Petri serge zum 70er!#6
> Bei mir gab es am Wochende nur Kleinzeug, und deshalb auch keine Bilder!


 
Petri Dank. Und Petri trotzdem auch für Dich!#6
Richtig so, ich stell hier auch nur ein wenn ich ne vernünftige Größe am Start habe...


----------



## ZanderKalle (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri @ all*
Bin auch mal wieder ans Wasser gekommen!!!

Hier ein Paar Fotos von vor Gestern!!!







































Gestern war ich auch unterwegs konnte 3 Zander um die 45cm fangen..... habe leider keine Fotos!!!

Bei uns beißen zur Zeit nur die kleinen Zander ab und zu auch mal einer über 60cm..... eigentlich wie jedes Jahr um diese Zeit!!!
Aber dafür beißen die Dicken Barsche ganz Gut!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch die nachgereichten Fotos zu den gepilkten Zandern und Döbel:


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Doebel und Zander auf Pilker....laessig^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



> Doebel und Zander auf Pilker....laessig^^


Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131322


----------



## Steph75 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Serge7
Petri zum schönen Stachelritter. Diesmal sogar mit halbwegs freundlichen Gesichtsausdruck. 
@ All
Ebenfalls dickes Petri für die schönen Fänge
Mfg Stephan


----------



## Promachos (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Steph75 schrieb:


> @ Serge7
> Petri zum schönen Stachelritter. Diesmal sogar mit halbwegs freundlichen Gesichtsausdruck.



Warum? Die Zander auf den letzten Photos von serge7 schauen doch alle gleich freundlich bzw. unfreundlich. Nur der Angler nicht...

@Kai
Sauber! Dickes "Petri" zu diesem schönen Fisch.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## serge7 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@promachos+steph

Petri Dank. 
Ich hab den Fisch diesmal extra höher gehalten damit mein Gesicht leicht verdeckt ist...:q


----------



## master7670 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so dann will ich auch mal meine zwei dicksten die mir dies jahr an den hacken gingen!

der Barsch 45cm und der Zander 84 und gute 6 kilo


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Master7670:

Boah, beides echt Granatenfänge, Petri!

Bin auch recht neidisch gerade. Der Barsch ist wunderschön, der Zander mächtig fett!

Kannst du zu dem Gewässer was sagen? Meine Mutter wohnt in Berlin, ich muß die ständig besuchen kommen. |rolleyes


----------



## celebration (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei uns am See beißen zur Zeit Handlange Barsche ganz gut, die größeren lassen sich (noch) nicht blicken.


----------



## serge7 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@master

Tolle Fische, der Barsch alleine ist sein Eintrittsgeld wert. Wunderschön. Petri!#6

Sowas möchte ich auch gerne an den "Hacken" haben...


----------



## master7670 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@WickedWalleye
also die fische sind keine berliner fahre immer zur müritz und angel nur dort in berlin garnicht!

ich hoffe doch das ich dies jahr noch paar größere barsche einstellen kann denn die barschzeit geht ja jetzt langsam erst richtig los!:vik:
mfg patrik
*
*


----------



## Maok (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ master7670

Fettes Petri zu den beiden geilen Fischen!!!!!!!! Echt klasse!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Bobbycar87 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem wundersachönen Barsch #6

Trotzdem wird er vom dicken Zander ein wenig in den Schatten gestellt.

Ich will auch wieder angeln und vor allem mal nen richtig geilen Fang landen |evil:


----------



## schrauber78 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich komme leider frühestens erst Sonntag ans Wasser...


----------



## Slotti (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ master7670

2 schöne Brocken !!! Petri Heil


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Fang wird zwar schon lange her sein aber trotzdem petri, 2 geile Fische!


----------



## DRU (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

WoW!!! Kann mich da nur anschliessen. Ein wunderschöner Barsch und ein mächtig genährter Zander. Man denkt bei der Müritz an erster Linie immer an Hechte, aber es gibt dort bestimmt auch "echte Zander Seen". 
Dickes Petri und Grüße


----------



## master7670 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@johny walker

beide fische im april gefangen dieses jahr also so lange is nicht finde ich!


----------



## Sepp Meier (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier mal mein 73er Zander von heute aus der Elbe:






Großer Sport, mein größter Fisch jemals :l:vik::k


----------



## bertman (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 73er Zander von heute aus der Elbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gratulation, und super Fisch! Deine Freude scheint dir ja ins Gesicht geschrieben zu sein! Schönes Foto.

Gruss Robert :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Sepp Meier:

Schööööööönes Ding! Petri! #6

Auf köfi?


----------



## Sepp Meier (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris 

Habe ihn auf 12cm Sandra gekriegt.


----------



## minden (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Zander, petri.

Konnte die letzte Zeit auch ganz gut fangen, scheinen ab und an in Beisslaune zu sein

Einer von Heute durfte aufs Foto...leider nur Selbstauslöser...naja, next mal wird besser|wavey:


----------



## Maok (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 73er Zander von heute aus der Elbe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!!! Dickes Petri auch von mir!!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Luki** (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Sepp Meier und minden!
Schöne Zandris
Ich hab heut einen scheißtag gehabt.
War heut wieder Spinnfischen mit Gummifisch(10cm) an der Donau, da ist mir um ca. 19.00 Uhr, 2 m vom Rand entfernt ein Waller eingestiegen, ca. 90cm oder 1 m dürfte er gehabt haben. Schönen fetten Drill, keinen Kescher dabei, nur Landehandschuh..Dann hat er schon flanke gezeigt,danach hab ich ihm nochmal leicht auf den Kopf gehauen, um sicher zu gehen dass der auch ausgedrillt ist, dann schlägt der mit dem Kopf und die 15 Tuf Line reißt:c:c#d
Man hab ich mich aufgeregt:q, war mein 1 in dem Jahr..
Danach noch einen starken Zanderbiss verhaut und 3 mal abgerissen |uhoh:|gr:
Hoffentlich hab ich nächstes mal wieder mehr Glück

Gruß
Luki


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, hab seit ner Stunde Feierabend.
Wenn man die Fänge hier so sieht, kann man fast neidisch werden...

PETRI den Fängern


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Zandrinos, die hier gefangen werden!!! Petri an minden, Sepp Meier und Master!
Ich blieb, leider gestern und vorgestern Schneider.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

2 Tage hintereinander? Das passiert bei Dir aber nicht häufig, oder?

Ich war gestern noch mal für 20 Minuten am Bach und hatte auf einen Saibling gehofft, allerdings kein Biss an meinem vermeindlichen HotSpot...


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Schleien-Stefan: Wenn man immer was fangen würde, wäre angeln irgendwie langweilig. Umso mehr freut man sich, wenns dann mal wieder klappt.


----------



## The_Pitbull (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Veit du und Schneider das ich das noch Lesen darf#h|supergri.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Faenger!!! OT: Richtig neidisch werden koennte ich, wenn ich a) die vielen schoenen Gewaesser sehe, die ihr habt, und b) sehe, wie viel Zeit mancher an diesen schoenen Gewaessern verbringen kann/darf...


----------



## Veit (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So bin vorhin wieder in die Erfolgsspur zurückgekehrt.  War kurz eine Runde Spinnfischen an der Saale. Zwar gab es nur einen Biss, doch der hing glücklicherweise und ein 72er Hecht trat einen kurzen Landgang an. Köder: Attractor-Shad
Leider ohne Foto, da ich die Cam vergessen hatte.#q


----------



## Slotti (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nachdem in den letzten tagen das Wetter eher bescheiden und es vor allendingen sehr windig war, konnten gestern Boardie Neuanfang, Saarländer24 und meine wenigkeit endlich mal wieder ne Runde an die Saar. 
Den ganzen Abend lief sogut wie nichts, gleich zu anfang ein vermuteter Ausschlitzer der warscheinlich doch keiner war.
Ich hatte bereits aufgegeben und mein Geraffel zusammengepackt so das Rudi (Neuanfang) dann auf meine Stelle wechseln wollte, er war gerade mit dem rübertragen seiner Ausrüstung beschäftigt als ich ihn mit Blick auf seine Rute fragte: "Du Rudi darf ich deine VHF mal ne Runde werfen?" 
"Klar aber fang bloß kein Zander damit, die ist noch jungfräulich und hat noch kein Fisch gesehen" Da am ganzen abend totenstille war hielt ich das für sehr unwarscheinlich...

Beim 2ten Wurf in Ufernähe auf einmal ein heftiger Zupfer, Anschlag.... sitzt, ohoh der ist aber anständig.

Heraus kam dann dieser 79cm und ein paar geklemmte große Zander (leider keine 80cm aber man muß ja auch noch Ziele haben  ) wieder neuer PB.








Nun ist Rudis VHF keine Jungfrau mehr und ich habe mich auch nicht an die Absprache gehalten...dafür gibts beim nächsten Fischen nen kleinen Imbiss und nen Bierchen auf mich... versprochen #6.


#hSlotti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch!

Jetzt geht es bei Dir aber los, bald machst Du hier Veit Konkurrenz...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern an einer neuen Stelle an der Kinzig und wollte mit der UL-Spinne einfach nur mal testen wie da das Wasser (Tiefe, Hindernisse, Ströung etc) ist.

Direkt als ich ankam habe ich erst mal eine Schnur gesehen, die an einem Ast festgewickelt war und ins Wasser ging? Na ja, mal dran gezogen - da ist doch ein Fisch dran! hat doch irgendein Ar$ch eine schnur mit 6 Haken und Tauwürmern ausgelegt! Es waren auch schon 2 kleinere Barsche dran, die ich zum Glück lösen und zurücksetzen konnte. Habe dann erst mal die Legschnur (Vorfachbereich aus Dacron geknüft, mit 85g-Blei) zerschnitten und entfernt, weitere Legschnüre konnte ich nicht finden. #d

Dann habe ich selber ein bisschen gefischt, und siehe da, die Stelle war gut! :q

In den etwa 40 Minuten die mir noch blieben konnte ich 11 Barsche fangen, dazu noch einen Hecht von 73cm und einen kleineren Hecht habe ich noch verloren, alles auf einen kleinen PB-Blinker bzw. 1er Mepps in Silber. |rolleyes

Für die kurze Zeit an einer neuen Stelle ein tolles Ergebnis, da gehe ich sicher öfters mal hin. Werde dann sicher auch wieder nach Legschnüren schauen, sowas mag ich garnicht... |gr:

CU Stefan


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Slotti

Sehr geiler Zander!!! Fettes Petri!!! #6 

Freut mich für Dich! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Schuschek (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fänge Leute. Langsam gehts wieder mit den Fischen Aufwärts. Aufgrund der sehr hohen Wassertemperaturen und den dadurch sinkenden Sauerstoffgehalt, war es den Fischen ja in letzter Zeit sehr auf den Magen geschlagen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, an alle Fänger...
Klasse Fische dabei..

Schöne Grüsse aus meinem Urlaub in Holland.#h
Ich bin leider noch nicht -wegen dem schlechten Wetter -allzuviel zum angeln gekommen.
Aber ein paar schöne Fische hatte ich schon.
Aber nach meinem Urlaub mehr....
Aber meinen neuen PB wollte ich Euch doch nicht solange vorenthalten...





120 cm hatte die Gute....und durfte natürlich auch wieder schwimmen.


----------



## J-son (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das manche immer so schamlos übertreiben müssen...=)
Petri Heil, fettes Teil!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...geiler Fisch Tommi...
...dickes Petri dazu...


----------



## Fletscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Petri, an alle Fänger...
> Klasse Fische dabei..
> 
> Schöne Grüsse aus meinem Urlaub in Holland.#h
> ...



Leck mich fett! Ein Wahnsinnsfisch, dickes Petri!


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein HAMMER Fisch! Petri! Auch den anderen Fängern!

flo


----------



## Bobbycar87 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum Traum-Hecht.


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das nen ich ma nen HECHT!!!!!! Supergeil!!!! #6

Da musste Petrus aber einen drauf ausgeben! :q

Grüße

Maok


----------



## schrauber78 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Aha, Tommi hat mal wieder zugeschlagen und dann gleich ein PB! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Angler-NRW (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Tommi, absoluter Traum Hecht.#6

Will auch :c


----------



## Veit (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Schleien-Stefan zum Fangquicky! #6
Petri an Slotti zum Prachtzander! Tolle Durchschnittsgröße, die ihr da fangt!#6
Und ganz besonders dickes Petri an Tommi zur Hechtgranate!#6

Ich konnte heute früh bei einem Gastspiel an der Saale im Burgenlandkreis einen 62er Hecht auf Kopyto-Shad fangen, sowie 2 schöne Döbel auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler. Darauf ging auch noch ein weiterer Hecht, der wieder ausschlitzte, aber ohnehin nur maximal 50 cm hatte.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger! Sind ja wieder Traumfische dabei, vorallem der Hecht. |bigeyes

Bravo Slotti!!!

Jetzt mach aber mal langsam, sonst haste mich nächste Woche eingeholt!  :q 

Bei euch an der Saar scheints ja zu klappen mit den Zandern! Hier ist im moment eher mau.


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Tommi
Congrats zu dem neuen PB#6, dein Grinsen ist mindestens so fett wie die schicke Oma, echt ein super Hecht.

Digges Petrie auch den anderen erfolgreichen Huntern, schöne Fische:m
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri @ Tommi zu dem PB Hecht

ebenfalls auch an Veit und Stefan zu ihren Fängen, Legeschnüre sind einfach nur zum :v  ansonsten hörte sich das aber nach einem schönen abend an#6

#hSlotti


----------



## Martin001 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Allen ein dickes Petri #6


----------



## skatefreak (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

WOwowowow
Starke Fische besonderrs die schicke Omi vom Tommi!!


----------



## Ghanja (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Tommi: Nice fish #6

War heute auch noch mal zum Abschlussangeln (am Samstag gehts für fast 3 Wochen in die USA wo ich Schwarzbarsch & Co. ärgern werde *g*). Heut war eher "Masse" angesagt. Neben 3 Zandern um die 50 cm, einem Hecht mit 73 cm, konnte ich mich noch über einen Rapfen mit fast 70 cm freuen (wäre meine Gegenüber fähig gewesen, meine Digicam zu bedienen gäb es sogar das eine oder andere Foto #q ).


----------



## Shez (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz dickes Petri den Fängern !!! 

Immerwieder schoin dieser Thread. Weiterhin gute Fänge ! 


@ Fletscher : Super Fisch! Glückwunsch ! 
Umso schöner das so ein Fisch wieder schwimmt ! Respekt !


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den bunten Fängen @ Ghanja!

Ich war vergangene Nacht mit Boardikumpel Ocrem an der Elbe Nachtspinnfischen auf Zander.
Nachdem sich zunächst nicht viel tat, kamen die Stachelritter nach Mitternacht doch noch in Gang und dann klingelte es nach mehreren Fehlbissen auch endlich bei Ocrem. Nach kurzem Drill kam ein schöner 70er zum Vorschein, mit dem er gleich mal seinen bisherigen PB um ein paar Zentimeter toppen konnte. Köder war ein Big Hammer-Gummifisch. Hab mich sehr für ihn gefreut. Schöner Fisch, Glückwunsch nochmal von mir! :m





Wenig später konnte ich dann auch nachlegen. Ein prächtiger Kammschupper von 74 cm Länge hatte meinen 8 cm Kopyto-Shad genommen.




Einige Zeit später bekam ich auf den selben Köder einen Hammerbiss und augenblicklich war klar, dass ich es mit einem Wels zu tun hatte. Der Fisch zog mit voller Kraft in die Strömung. Ich hielt auch dementsprechend stark dagegen und habe leider diesmal dem Gerät wohl doch ein bisschen zuviel zugemutet. Nach etwa fünf packenden Drillminuten erschlaffte die Schnur während einer energischen Flucht des Bartelträgers bei ziemlich hart eingesteller Bremse und der Fisch war abgerissen. Trotzdem kann ich sagen, dass alles gut gehalten hat, aber ich wohl einfach zuviel Druck ausgeübt habe. Vielleicht hatte die Schnur auch schon ganz leichte Beschädigungen, da ich gestern intensiv an einer Steinpackung der Saale gefischt hatte, wo es auch einige Hänger gab, die ich aber alle wieder lösen könnte, so dass ich nicht nochmal neu montiert hatte. Trotzdem kann ich sagen, dass alles gut gehalten hat, denn der Abriss kam wirklich an der Schmerzgrenze der Belastbarkeit des Geräts. Davon abgesehen, ist so ein Welsdrill mit dafür unterdimensioniertem Tackle eben doch auch immer ein Glücksspiel. Allzu sehr geärgert habe ich mich daher nicht, zumal ich ja auch schon zwei schöne Welse dieses Jahr gefangen habe und es nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass bald schon die nächste Chance kommt. So konnten wir wenigstens die wohlmöglich sehr lange Drillzeit zum weiteren Befischen des eigentlichen Zielfisches nutzen und lange dauerte es auch garnicht, da fing Ocrem noch einen netten 65er auf Kopyto-Shad.




Auch ich konnte dann noch einen 66er auf selbigen Köder überlisten, der wie auch alle anderen nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen durfte.




Neben einigen weiteren Zanderaussteigern nach kurzem Kontakt, die wir im Laufe der Angelzeit hatten, schlitzte Ocrem zum Abschluss nochmal ein ca. 70er quasi beim Keschern aus. Allerdings war dieser Fisch nur von außen gehakt.
Alles in allem hat es zwar nicht übermäßig gut gebissen, aber 4 gute Zander waren dennoch ein Ergebnis, über das wir uns gefreut haben.


----------



## Slotti (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sehr schöne Fische #6

Petri euch beiden.

#hSlotti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...schöne Zander...
...Petri Veit und Ocrem...


----------



## Maok (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri an Euch beide! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Fitti (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was hat der Ocrem den auf dem ersten Bild zwischen den beiden grossen Zehen?????:q:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit & Ocrem - super Strecke! #6


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris!

Mir wars diesmal echt wichtiger, dass mein Kumpel was fängt, als ich selbst. Hat mich sehr gefreut, dass es auch bei ihm mit zwei schönen Fischen geklappt hat. Er hatte sogar etwas mehr Bisse als ich. 
Im Nachhinein ärgere ich mich aber doch ein wenig, dass ich bei dem Wels so starken Druck gemacht habe, obwohl keine Hindernisse da waren und auch noch genug Schnur auf der Rolle, denn der Riese war während des Drills auch wieder ein ordentliches Stück auf mich zugeschwommen. Nunja, aus Fehlern lernt man... |rolleyes


----------



## Ocrem (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Den holn wir uns beim nächsten mal, bin ich sicher!

@Fitti Keine Angst, Blumenkohl ists schonmal nicht:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

na dann mal Petri euch beiden#6schade das mit den Wels... aber Du fängt bestimmt in diesen Jahr noch ein oder zwei|supergri
An alle anderen natürlich auch noch ein Petri#6.
hoffe ich kann morgen oder übermorgen auch Bilder hier posten|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute Nacht mal mit Boardi juceboy86 Spinnfischen an der Saale. Zunächst versuchten wir im Raum Bernburg unser Glück. Dort verpatzte ich leider den möglichen gewesenen Traumstart. :c Beim allerersten Wurf bekam ich einen Biss auf Kopyto-Gummifisch und ein schöner Zander von etwa 70 cm ließ sich an die Oberfläche drillen, schlitze dann aber bedauerlicherweise aus. Juceboy konnte dann auf Wobbler leider nur einen 20er Döbel überlisten. Bei mir setze sich das Pech fort, denn im Bereich einer kleinen Rückströmung auf freier Flussstrecke hatte ich wieder auf Kopyto einen hammerharten Hechtbiss, der aber leider nicht hing. Kurz darauf brachte ein Köderwechsel auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler einen Zander von ca. 50 - 60 cm an den Haken. Der Fisch hatte so nah vorm Ufer gebissen, dass ich ihn für Kraut hielt. So setzte ich keinen Anhieb #q und nachdem sich der Stachelritter kurz sichtbar gemacht hatte, war er auch schon wieder ab. Eine weitere beangelte Stelle, brachte garkeinen Biss. Zum Abschluss probierte wir es dann nochmal an einem Angelplatz in Halle. Dort hatte Juceboy einen Biss auf Kopyto-Shad, der vermutlich von einem Hecht stammte. Ich konnte meine Ehre dann schlussendlich doch noch retten und einen 65er Zander auf flachlaufenden Salmo Perch-Wobbler überlisten.




Ich hoffe, Juceboy hat die Spinnangelnacht trotz bei ihm spärlicher Fischkontakte doch ein bisschen gefallen. Vielleicht verhelfen ihm ja die Tipps, die ich ihm gegeben habe, demnächst zu besseren Fängen.  Ich ärgere mich zwar im Nachhinein, da statt einem Zander auch drei drin gewesen wären, aber andererseits hat der Fisch ja auch mal seine Chance verdient. :g


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch ich war heute los:
Bei diesen sauwetter wars echt kein schönes angeln...aber trotzdem konnten mein freund lasse und ich zusammen 3 aaländer und 2 döber überlisten-->Schwimmbrot sei dank :vik:

nachher gehts nochmal auf aal!

mfg Guido


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, ich war heute Vormittag auch noch mal für zwei Stunden los. Mir sind dann meine bis jetzt kleinsten Hechte, die ich jemals gefangen habe an den Haken gegangen. Manchmal sind die Tiere echt lebensmüde, aber schaut es euch besser selbst an!

http://img369.*ih.us/img369/7290/miniesoxich7.jpg

http://img379.*ih.us/img379/6858/miniesoxiiny4.jpg

http://img239.*ih.us/img239/8718/miniesoxiiijd6.jpg

Dann habe ich noch diesen Gesellen hier, tot am Ufer gefunden!

http://img379.*ih.us/img379/149/sonnenbarschsy5.jpg

Kann es sein, dass es sich dabei um einen Sonnenbarsch handelt?! Was bei uns nicht alles im Wasser rum schwimmt!


----------



## MKay81 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es sich dabei um einen Sonnenbarsch handelt?! Was bei uns nicht alles im Wasser rum schwimmt!



Ja, würde ich auch sagen...


----------



## alex82 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Als ich am Ende des Angels auf meinen Abschleppdienst gewartet habe, warf ich noch ein wenig die Angel aus und siehe da,das ist das Ergebnis


----------



## Hackersepp (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri  zum schönen HEcht!

Ich konnte nach 2 langen stressigen Wochen endlich wieder zum Fischen gehen. Leider hatte es über Nacht sehr stark geregnet, sodass der FLuss heute Hochwasser führte. Ich habe nach und nach alle Spots abgefahren, um meine Köder in der braunen Drecksbrühe zu baden. Unterm Wehr hatte man wenigstens nicht das Problem mit dem losgerissenem, treibendem Kraut. 
Nach zahlreichen Würfen und etlichen Köderwechseln bekam ich noch den erhofften, aber eigtl. nicht mehr erwarteten , harten Biss auf Illex Arnaud. Der Fisch legte gleich eine wunderschöne Flucht mit  starken Kopfschlägen hin - ich dachte sofort an einen  schönen Strömungshecht. Kurze Zeit später war er dann endlich landebereit: Ein schöner Schied hatte sich den Firetiger geschnappt.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute abend für 3 1/2 Stunden an der Havel und konnte insgesamt 8 Rapfen bis 68cm landen...
und hatte noch gut 5-6 Fehlattacken von Rapfen. 2 Rapfen gingen auf Wobbler, die andern 6 auf kleine flachgeführte Blinker von PB. Dann auch noch ca.15 Barsche bis in etwa 35cm... die ich aber nicht abgemessen hab. Bei den letzten beiden Fischen des abends ging erst ein 48er Aland auf den Wobbler und gleich darauf zum Abschluss konnte eine Raub-Güster den Wobbler nicht wiederstehen.
Hat auf jedenfall mal wieder richtig spaß gemacht mit den Rapfen und überhaupt die ganzen Bisse in der Zeit... morgen abend bin ich wieder da.

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/4223/68errapfen003fn6.jpg

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/9089/68errapfen034sy3.jpg

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/5286/68errapfen068an0.jpg

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8908/68errapfen013fa1.jpg
48er Aland
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/9337/68errapfen071su1.jpg
und die Raub-Güster...
 http://img213.*ih.us/img213/3577/68errapfen073kf7.jpg


----------



## actron (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen 3 1/2 stunden... und schönen Fischen...

War heute Abend 2 Stunden an der Weser mit Gufi unterwegs...

es wollt nicht so recht, als ich schon aufgegeben hatt und richtung Auto gegangen bin hab ich zwischendurch noch nen paar Würfe gemacht.

Der Gufi wird schön zupfend über Grund geführt... 

pause....

kleiner zupfer...

pause....

PENG

grrrrrrrrr die Bremse kreischt.... 

Oho... was ist das dacht ich mir....

ich hoffte bald zu sehen, was da am anderen ende den Rozemeijer Octo Tail lecker empfand....

Ah ja da.... ohhh was nen brett... nen schöner Stachelritter...
gleich ist es geschafft ...
Er war jetzt ca. 1 Meter vom Ufer entfernt...



und dann kam es....


ausgeschlitzt.... #q :c

der hatte gut seine 90cm - 95cm

das darf nicht wahr sein....

erst heute morgen nen Hecht verloren... der gut seinen Meter hatte durch riss der Schnurr am brückenpfeiler.... und jetzt das...

ich probierte noch einige würfe... aber es war nichts zu machen....

sehr frustriert beendete ich meinen heutigen Angeltag....


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den vielen Hechten und Rapfen, die gefangen worden! #6

Hab heute früh meiner Süßen mal ein bisschen Platz im Bett verschafft  und bin bei Zeiten an die Saale gefahren.
Nach knapp zehn Würfen biss auch schon ein netter Hecht von 66 cm. Das Bürschchen konnte dem Kopyto-Gummifisch nicht widerstehen.




Eine gute Stunde später brachte ein Köderwechsel auf Wobbler einen weiteren Esox an Land. Der 60er schnappte sich einen Salmo Hornet.


----------



## nomis (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Hechten!

Was mich aber mal interessiert, wie machst du immer die Fotos Veit? Hast du ständig ein Stativ dabei?


----------



## Ghanja (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, gestern bin ich wohlbehalten in den USA angekommen und trotz Muedigkeit konnte ich es mir nicht nehmen zu lassen noch ein paar Wuerfe zu machen. Resultat war beim 2. Wurf gleich ein ordentlicher Schwarzbarsch mit 50 cm.


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow Ghanja! Mein Neid ist dir Gewiss!
Wäre schön, die (mit Sicherheit) folgenden Fänge auch zu sehen! 
Also Petri zum bass!

Ich konnte gestern an der Elbe zusammen mit holle paar Rapfen und Zander fangen. Bilder gibts dann (wenn holle sie reinstellt) dann wieder in unserem heimischen thread.

flo


----------



## Case (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Für ein anstehendes Grillfest wollte ich Heute Morgen eigentlich einen guten Karpfen fangen. Ich fand auch schnell ein Rudel, aber die mochten einfach meine Köder nicht nehmen. 

Nach drei Stunden und 3 Döbeln, die mir jedesmal die Karpfen verjagt haben, versuchte ich es noch an einer anderen Stelle auf Raubfisch.

Beim ersten Wurf ging er hinter meinem Gummifisch her, beim zweiten hing er dann.|supergri

Mit 80cm und 8Pfund reicht's auch für eine kleine Familienfeier.

Case


----------



## GuidoOo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten! Bei uns scheinen die im Moment echt Augenbinden zu tragen...Seit 4-5 wochen KEINEN Hecht mehr...obwohl ich nun echt schon oft los war...|evil:Also hieß es siche einen anderen Zielfisch namens Aaland zu suchen..was nun auch endlich klappt:
Resultat von mitte der Woche 5 Aaländer von 50-60 cm


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich bin heute bei strömendem Regen los, weil ich es zu Hause echt nicht mehr ausgehalten habe. Das Wetter ist so mies! Demnach hatte ich wenig Hoffnung, doch es kam anders. Neben zwei weiteren Babyhechten, fing ich noch diesen 62er Esox mit 1.280 gr. Köder war auch wie gestern, der Illex Jason 130 sp. Der geht im Moment ganz ordentlich!

http://img368.*ih.us/img368/5861/62erschlauchesoxipo9.jpg


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Ghanja schrieb:


> So, gestern bin ich wohlbehalten in den USA angekommen und trotz Muedigkeit konnte ich es mir nicht nehmen zu lassen noch ein paar Wuerfe zu machen. Resultat war beim 2. Wurf gleich ein ordentlicher Schwarzbarsch mit 50 cm.



Mensch Ghanja oida lump! :q

Schöner Bass, kaum ist er in den USA  fängt er wieder.... 

Petri Heil, wünsch dir nen schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Schuschek (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fänge


Jetzt auch mal wieder ein Bericht von mir. Kommt ab und zu mal bei Qualität.

Ich war heute nach einer Woche angelfrei aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mal für eine Stunde an der frischen Luft. Hatte meine Barschspinne (Spro-Passion) mitgenommen und einen kleinen Wobbler sowie einen Spinner. Mein Ziel war ein kleiner Bach. Das ganze sollte überwiegend zur Erholung und frische Luft schnappen dienen. Es dauerte auch nicht lange und es hing schon der erste Barsch dran. Das schöne an dem Gewässer ist die absolut geniale Zeichnung der Fische. Es folgte noch einer. Weiter ging es mit einem 50er Hecht der rein optisch alles bisherige von mir in den Schatten stellte. Kurz darauf hing ein guter Barsch am Haken, der aber der Herr der Befreiung war und seine Haut rettete. Beim nächsten Wurf konnte sich dann der Barsch nicht mehr selbst befreien aber am Uferbereich half ich ihm dann. Nun war langsam wieder Zeit den Weg nach Hause anzutreten aber ein letzter Wurf sollte noch erfolgen. Wie es nun mal so ist war dieser sehr Missglückt hinter einem Krautfeld gelandet. Ich nahm die Rute hoch und die Strömung zog ihn hinter dem Krautfeld vor. Beim Ankurbeln gab es einen heftigen Ruck und der Bursche kam mehrmals bis zur Hälfte aus dem Wasser. Die kleine Barschpinne konnte ihm trotz extremer Kurve noch etwas Kraft entgegensetzen und nach ein paar Minuten war er fast vor meinen Füßen. Natürlich folgten noch einige Fluchten, aber die Kraft des Fisches ließ langsam nach. Ein beherzter Griff hievte ihn aus seinem Element. Zum Vorschein kam ein wunderschönes sehr kräftiges Tier mit einer Goldgelben Farbgebung. Wie schon geschrieben die Optik der Fische ist einmalig. Es war jetzt nicht der Weltrekordfisch, aber für dieses Gewässer wahrscheinlich der Größte überhaupt. Mit einem sehr glücklichen Gesichtsausdruck und dem Gefühl diesen wunderbaren Fisch dort gefangen zu haben trat ich meine Heimreise an. Der Tag wird bestimmt lange in Erinnerung bleiben, wenn er überhaupt schwindet.






Und noch ein Bild was die Natur uns beim Angeln schönes zu bieten hat. Dafür legt man seine Rute gern mal beiseite. Man muss das Angeln und die uns gegebene Natur und ihre Vielfältigkeit genießen können und ein Auge für diese schönen Momente haben. Das Ziel ist nicht sich zu entschneidern!


----------



## Waagemann (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Leute schöne Fische! *Daumen hoch*:m


----------



## Felix 1969 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen!
Scheint grad allgemein recht gut zu laufen#6


Felix


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute am main und konnte 2 barsche der größere 26cm auf wurm landen..
unzählige nervige grundeln die auf alles beißen sogar wenn ein kleiner artgenosse den tauwurm schnappt schnappen sie nach dem kleinen und schnappen auch nach den rotaugen einfach bekloppt solche fische 

dan zum abschluss gummifisch raus in die starke strömung-reingekurbelt zupfer übern grund..vor den füßen hab den gummi shcon gesehen kurzer zanderkontakt..war so überrascht das der anhieb ins leere gegangen  ist da die schnur noch aufm wasser lag 
und weg war er..mein fast erster main ztander..naja nächste ma wirds besser..

dann als mein freund seine grundrute mit wurmbestückt einzog noch ein aal mit 65cm schon ganz oke fürn main..

ales in allem ein schöner tag und da ich ab heute ne jahreskarte hab wird der erste zander noch dieses jahr kommen..hoffe ich 


petri auch an alle andren

hier noch en bild vom barsch :


----------



## Hai2 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Als ich heute von der Bank zurückkam und auf mein Handy schaute, war dort ein unbeantworteter Anruf vermerkt. Chris hatte anscheinend vergeblich versucht mich zu erreichen. Naja nach einem kurzem Rückruf gings nochmal für ein paar Würfe spontan ans Wasser. Zunächst versuchte ich mit einem kleinen zweiteiligen Wobbler mein Glück auf Forelle und Barsch, doch dies sollte keinen Erfolg bringen. Nach einiger Zeit gesellte ich mich dann zu Chris der einen Angelplatz weiter stand und macht dort ein paar Würfe mit einem weiß/gelb/blauen Zalt. Doch auch hier blieben die Drillinge nur an Kraut und anderem Grün unter Wasser hängen. Ich stellte die Skeletor kurz zur Seite und schaute mich ein wenig auf dem See um. In einer Ecke sah man größere Karpfen an der Oberfläche und mein Blick schweifte weiter, doch es tat sich nicht viel. Nicht viel? Plötzlich durchbricht etwa 5 Meter rechts von unserem Angelplatz ein bulliger Hechtkopf die Wasseroberfläche. Auf einmal schrillen alle Arlamglocken, nimm die Rute in die Hand! Überprüf den Zalt und das Vorfach nochmal! Der Wurf muss sitzen! Ich folgte den Worten und der Zalt landete etwa 3 Meter hinter dem Schwall. Ein bischen auf Tiefe gebracht begann ich zu twitchen, aber weit kam ich nicht, denn ein Schlag durchfuhr die Skeletor. Anhieb. Sitzt. Die erste Flucht machte schon klar dass dieser Esox nicht zu der Marke "naja schon wieder ein 60er" gehört. Doch nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich die Flucht abbremsen und den Hecht etwas zu mir bewegen. Ja denkste, wieder werden einige Meter Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. Das Spiel kann mir nur Recht sein, denn die Fluchten gehen immer Richtung Seemitte und der Drilling sitzt sicher. Die Kraft der Hechtdame schwindet und die Fluchten werden kürzer, doch geschlagen gibt sie sich noch nicht. Durch eine Drehung sitzt das Vorfach quer im Maul, was natürlich klasse ist, da noch das kurze Vorfach drauf ist, was ich nehme, wenn es auf Barsch und Forelle mit Spinnködern geht. Auf jeden Fall hätte es keine 5cm kürzer sein dürfen, sonst hätte meine Geflochtene Schwierigkeiten bekommen. Der erste Kescherversuch blieb erfolglos, da sich Madame dazu entschloss nochmal mit letzter Kraft aus dem Kescher zu schiessen und sich nocheinmal aus dem Wasser zu katapultieren. Beim zweiten Versuch klappte alles wie es klappen sollte und die erste Schätzung von Ü80 ging schnell zu Ü90. CALM DOWN ! schoss mir durch den Kopf als ich merkte wie mich das Adrenalin gepusht hatte. Was für ein schöner Fisch. 










94cm geballte Power mit einem Kampfgewicht von 6,2kg.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zur schönen hechtdame


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

also ich war gestern Spinnfischen da hatte ich 2 Hechte und mehrer nachläufer..heute hingegen war das unter aller sau 6 stunden spinfischen , keine anderen angler ein großer see praktisch nur für mich zum absuchen und was kommt raus nur ein hecht...das muss heute am wetter glegen haben. ist heute jemand wie ich mehr oder weniger als schneider nach hause gegangen?


----------



## Hai2 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ja ich...ich hatte ja auch "nur" einen Hecht  |supergri ,

nein Spaß bei Seite, ich freue mich über jeden Fisch und über jeden gelungenen Angeltag auch wenn es wieder nach langer Schneiderzeit "nur" ein 60er ist. #h


----------



## minden (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Auf der erkundschaftung neuer Gewässer am WE konnten wir schöne Fische fangen, u.a. die 2 Damen hier...:
















Und damit sie noch vieeel größer wird....:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen#6
@minden: |bigeyes richtig schöne Hechte.#6

War heute mit Kumpel 4 Stunden an der Havel. Er konnte 3 Rapfen fangen, wovon die beiden größten 68 und 70cm hatten. Leider ist ihm in der Dämmerung noch ein guter Zander flöten gegangen, weil der Wirbel im Drill aufgebogen ist#q. Wir beide fingen heute auch noch ausserordentlich viele Alande zusammen(einen von 57cm, den auch wieder er fing). Ich konnte heute nur 1 Rapfen landen von 63cm auf Blinker von PB... mehrere Alande und noch nen kleinen Zander von ca. 55cm...und paar Barsche bis ca 30cm.

kleiner Aland auf Kopyto
http://img291.*ih.us/img291/7752/24603730wb4.jpg
63iger Rapfen auf PB
http://img141.*ih.us/img141/5030/96238566tp3.jpg
Aland von ungefähr 40cm auf PB...
http://img246.*ih.us/img246/8863/75355341gp1.jpg
ca 55er Zander auf Kopyto
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/9244/77077118xq6.jpg


----------



## Maok (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!!! #6 Wurden ja echt ne Menge und vor allem auch große Fische gefangen. Geile Sache!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...petri an die Fänger vom Wochenende...
@minden : geile Fische + schöne Bilder


----------



## minden (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ach ja, und nen passenden Bericht hab ich nun auch fertig gemacht, viel Spass#h

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2008/03c1989adb0872d01/index.html


----------



## Bobbycar87 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten. Sind ja ganz schöne Brocken, die da an der Rute landeten :m


----------



## Promachos (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und "Petri" allen Fängern!

Hier ein kleine Nachlese vom letzten Trip an den Baggersee: ein 72er Rapfen, mit dem ich meinen PB um einen Zentimeter steigern konnte, und ein 58er Zander. Beide wollten einen 10er Kopyto in Schwarz/Weiß.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## otterfisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vermelde amtlichen Zander aus der Weser von Samstag Nacht::vik:




93cm bei ca 6,2 kg.
Ein sehr schöner schlanker Flußzander, der sich da verführen ließ...

Mein kleiner ist knapp 70 cm. (Allerdings 7,5 kg )





Er zeigte sich furchtlos...






__


----------



## crazyFish (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Lass dass aber nicht die Mutti sehen womit du deine Fische vermisst :q.

Petri zu den beiden #6.


----------



## flori66 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

boah, supergeiler Zander. Petri zu dem amtlichen Stachelritter...und zu dem süßen kleinen Knirps


----------



## safe667 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jauu, der is definitiv amtlich...
dickes petri zum weser-zander...

beste grüsse safe


----------



## DRU (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ allen fängern|schild-g!!!

Wunderschöne Fische!!!

@minden, schöner Angelbericht. Einen super Fluss habt ihr euch da ausgesucht:g


----------



## Maok (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Otterfisch

Sehr schöner Zander!!! Petri! :m 

Sach mal, worauf haste den erwischt, Köfi?

Und witzige Bilder sind das mit Deinem Kleinen. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Superzander @Otterfisch!

Also bei euch da oben treiben sie sich rum. Könntet ihr nicht mal ein paar zur Unterweser runter schicken? |supergri


----------



## Maok (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, scheuch ma bidde nen paar zu uns runter!!! :q

Müssen ja nich gleich alle sein... |rolleyes


----------



## otterfisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Runterscheuchen werd ich versuchen. 
Nächstes mal nehme ich meine Frankenstein-Maske mit.|supergri

Danke für die Petri´s...
Köder: KöFi.

--


----------



## Waagemann (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hau rein minden wie geil super Bericht mit super Fischen|bigeyes#6!
Und natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an die anderen Fänger#6!


----------



## maesox (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ablolut klasse was zur Zeit abgeht!!!! Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hab irgendwie die Seuche.....und das seit einiger Zeit!!
Aaaaaaber nach dem Fang ist vor dem Fang!!;-))

Irgendwann knalts wieder richtig!!!;-))



Viele Grüße an alle
Matze


----------



## Bobbycar87 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum starken Zander #6

Da wächst die Lust, sofort ans Wasser zu gehen.


----------



## DerZar1 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Durfte beim Weser-Zander assistieren. Sehr, sehr geiler Fisch.Nochmal Glückwünsch du Glückspils...

PS Über Foddos vom Knirps mit Fisch wirst du dich in vielen Jahren noch freuen, da verwette ich meinen Arsch drauf...


----------



## Veit (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu den vielen tollen Fängen!!!#6

Ich war vergangene Nacht mit Freund Henni (Fehlbiss) auf Zanderjagd an der Elbe, doch die Stachelritter hielten sich eher zurück. Nur wenige Bisse und trotz des hellen Mondes sind sie nicht zum Rauben ins Mittelwasser aufgestiegen, so dass wieder nur Gummifisch lief. 
Ich selbst habe bei mir nur fünf Bisse gezählt. Zwei hingen nicht, einer ist ausgeschlitzt und 2 Zander von 60 und 66 cm konnte ich landen. Henni hatte ebenfalls nur wenige Bisse, von denen er leider auch bloß einen verwerten konnte. Wenigstens ein schöner Fisch von genau 70 cm. Köder waren in allen Fällen Kopytos.


----------



## aliencook (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit! Sind doch ein paar schöne Fische


----------



## Maok (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri, Veit!!! #6 Schöne Fische!


----------



## fish - hunter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo an Alle, 

ich war gestern Abend an unserem Vereinsgewässer und konnte bereits nach 10 Würfen mit einem Fat Rap von Rappala einen schönen 70er, 2,2 Kg überlisten. Zudem habe ich zum ersten Mal meine neue Spinnrute getestet, das macht das ganze noch besser, auch wenn der Fisch kein Rieße war.#6

Hier das Foto, das aufgrund des Selbstauslösers nicht ganz so zentriert ist.
Und noch einen Eindruck von unserem schönen Gewässer.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri fishhunter zur gelungenen entjungferung deiner neuen rute!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger sind echt schöne Fische dabei..... ich war Freitag und Samstag unterwegs konnte insgesamt 2 Zander um die 60 fangen 2 kurz vor der Handlandung wieder ausgeschlitzt.... naja nicht so toll das Ergebnis  aber es geht langsam Berg auf bei uns!!!

Und Freitag geht es ab zum Balaton da die Zander und Welse ärgern:q


----------



## Ghanja (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir. So wie es scheint, war die Idee, kleine Kopytos mit in die Tasche zu packen goldrichtig. Die Dinger sind der absolute Killer bei den Schwarzbarschen. Hier ein Exemplar von heute morgen mit etwas ueber 48 cm ... :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Bass!


Jaaa, Schwarzbarsch auf Kopyto! #6#6#6

Los, zeig den Amis mal, wie man bei uns fischt! 

Supergeil, wünsch dir noch ein paar stramme Largemouths mehr!


----------



## Maok (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo, sehr geil, das mit den Schwarzbarschen!!!! Nur weiter so! #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vorallem schönes klares Wasser!
Da wäre ich dem bass gleich mal hinterher gehüpft! 

flo


----------



## Ziegenbein (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich muss auch mal in die Staaten, ist immer noch ein Traum von mir.

Ghanja wo bist Du denn da? Staat? Stadt? bei Verwandten?


----------



## Lorenz (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi |wavey:
Ich war heute am Rhein:

1 Barsch von ca. 25cm kurz vorm Ufer verloren 
2 kleinere konnte ich landen...

Nach einigen Erfolglosen Attacken hat der Döbel hier schliesslich doch noch den Spinner gekriegt:




Irgendwann hat es dann rummmss gemacht...Kopfstösse und kräftiger Zug zum Grund!
Aber der Kontrahent wurde schnell schwächer.




Alles gefangen auf Mepps Black Fury Größe 4

An der Feederrute und auf Köderfisch die ich über Mittag draussen hatte ging nichts.Auf dem Heimweg hab ich noch ein paar Würfe an der Nahe,meinem Hausgewässer gemacht!
1. Wurf  = ein Barsch :q
Dann hatte ich noch einen ca. 30cm Döbel der meinem Spinner kurz folgte dann aber wieder abdrehte...


----------



## Onkel Tom (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Leider ist das Wetter im Moment echt fies. Regen, wohin das Auge sieht. So versuche ich stets die Regenpausen ab zu passen um wenigstens mal ein paar Minuten zu angeln. Natürlich kann ich dann nicht mit den tollsten Fängen rechnen, aber ich freue mich eigentlich sowieso über jeden Fisch!

So hat es auch heute wieder mit dem "Entschneidern" geklappt, auch wenn der Fisch wieder ehr zu der Babyfraktion gehörte. Zum Köder gibt es nichts weiter zu sagen, einfach Illex! Nach knapp 10 Minuten kam dann leider wieder der Regen und ich fuhr nach Hause.

http://img329.*ih.us/img329/2306/schlauchschniepelvl5.jpg

Das der kleine Esox wieder schwimmt ist ja klar!

Thomas


----------



## Veit (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Leute!

Ich war heute vormittag nach langer Zeit mal wieder auf der Magdeburger Elbstrecke. Da von dort dieses Jahr zumindest stückzahlmäßig bislang kaum gute Fänge gemeldet wurden, waren meine Erwartungen dementsprechend niedrig. Glücklicherweise konnte ich einer Blamage aber entgehen.
Das Ergebnis war weder besonders gut, noch besonders schlecht.
3 Zander von ca. 40, und zweimal rund 60 cm konnte ich überlisten, außerdem noch einen halbstarken Rapfen. Gegen Mittag gab es auch noch mehrere Fehlbisse (vermutlich alles Zander). Von sehr schlechtem Beißen hab ich jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen, aber mein Boardikumpel Tilo meinte, es war für die gegenwärtigen Verhältnisse auf dieser Elbstrecke schon ein halbwegs guter Tag. Naja wie dem auch sei, gegen Mittag musste ich leider abbrechen, da es sich einregnete. Gebissen haben alle Fische auf 8 cm Kopyto-Shad.


----------



## Barsch41 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Veit!

 Perti Heil zu den guten Fischen.

             MfG Lars


----------



## Holger (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger !!!

Ein besonders dickes Petri geht an

Otterfisch

Ich wünschte, ich hätte als Baby auch so tolles Spielzeug gehabt...:q

Minden

Endgeile Fische und schöne Pics, is halt dein Style...weiter so.#6

Promachos

Didi, dat schnackelt ja wöchentlich bei dir. Supi, weiter so. Aber nimm doch mal deine neue Speedmaster zum Zander dirigieren, macht mehr Laune als mit dem alten Stecken, denk ich.


----------



## GuidoOo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

erstma peti an alle!!!
Auch bei uns konnte ich endlich mal wieder hechte rauben sehen...nach 5 wochen dauerschlaf wurde es echt mal wieder zeit...resultat: Hecht ca 75cm 1 meter vorm Boot gebissen...konnte aber nicht mehr reagieren..hab mich voll erschrocken#q naja jedenfalls mal wieder einen gesehen!
und zum schluss noch nen 30ger hecht auf 2er spinner...


----------



## celebration (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit sind echt schöne Fotos wie ich finde.
Nachdem ich gestern und vorgestern am Rhein war, ging ich heute mal wieder zu meinem Vereinssee, Ergebniss war ein Hechtschniepel von ~50cm.


----------



## Ghanja (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, heute hab ich mich mal ein wenig mit Dropshot befasst und gut abgeraeumt. Hier mal der Tagessieger mit knapp ueber 50 cm ...


----------



## skatefreak (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ghanja : Geiler Fisch!! Super Färbung und n richtiges Großmaul


----------



## Maok (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!! 

@ Veit
Schöne Fische und schöne Fotos!

@ Ghanja
Bin echt neidisch.... Will auch Schwarzbarsche... |rolleyes


----------



## ZanderKalle (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ All

Hab auch wieder einen Fang zu vermelden der hier eigentlich nicht hin gehört aber wenn sich ne Babe nen 15cm Gummifisch reinhaut kann man sie schon als Raubfisch bezeichnen:q


----------



## minden (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...heute gab es neben 4 Zandros einen Moppel zur kurzen Shooting...der hatte definitiv Hunger auf den 15ner Gummi


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> ....der hatte definitiv Hunger auf den 15ner Gummi


Was für ein Gierlappen:vik:
Schickes Pic wie gewohnt, dickes Petriee#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Auch digges Pötrie an Kalle, so eine feine Barbe auf 15er Gummi ist schon außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zur Raubbarbe und dem Prachtbarsch! Sehr schöne Tiere!

Ich hab mich heute nachmittag mit Boardi -Andreas- an der Saale getroffen und auch wenn die großen Fänge ausblieben, erlebten wir ein sehr kurzweiliges Angeln mit vielen Bissen und Fischkontakten.
Bevor ich eintraf, hatte Andreas bereits eine Runde geangelt und konnte dabei einen schönen Barsch von 32 cm überlisten.




Gemeinsam wollten wir dann versuchen den Zandrinos auf die Schuppen zu rücken. Vorallem wollte Andreas endlich mal den ersten Zander seiner Angellaufbahn fangen.
Am ersten Platz tat sich zwar nix, doch schon an der nächsten Stelle stieg bei mir ein vielleicht 30er Zanderschniepel auf Attractor-Shad ein. Wenig später erneuter Fischkontakt auf meinen Attractor und dieser Fisch war merklich größer. Wieder hing ein Zander am Haken, der immerhin etwas mehr als 50 cm hatte. Doch statt den von Andreas angebotenen Lip Grip für die Landung zu benutzen, wollte ich den Fisch per Hand laden, was aber leider schief ging und so entkam der Stachelritter, den ich ohnehin zurückgesetzt hätte, dem Fotoshooting. Danach tat sich nix mehr an dieser Stelle und wir versuchten es woanders, wo aber außer einem Barsch, der sich an meinem Illex Squirell-Wobbler vergriff, nix tat. Danach wechselten wir an den nächsten Platz, wo nun auch richtig rappelte. Schon nach wenigen Würfen hing bei Andreas der erste Fisch an einem Attractor-Shad, schlitze aber leider gleich wieder aus. Vermutlich ein Hecht, den der Köder hatte recht starke Schlitze. Doch gleich darauf klappte es besser. Und da war er endlich! - Andreas' erster Zander!!! 




Mit ca. 40 cm sicher kein Riese, aber die Freude war dennoch sehr groß. Und nun räumte mein Angelkollege auch gleich richtig ab. Biss auf Biss erfolgte auf seinen Attractor, während es bei mir eher mau aussah. 2 weitere Zander konnte Andreas noch landen und nochmal 2 sind ihm ausgeschlitzt. Leider alle untermaßig, aber für den Zandernewbie natürlich trotzdem ein tolles Erlebnis. 








Einer erbarmte sich dann auch nochmal bei mir auf Kopyto zu beißen. Ein weiterer, der auf einen Salt Shaker ging, hat sich sofort wieder verabschiedet.




Ein schöner Angelnachmittag für uns beide, denn auch wenn die 2einhalb Zander, die ich gefangen hatte für mich nichts besonderes waren, habe ich mich über Andreas' Zandereinstand doch sehr gefreut, zumal es auch ein sehr angenehmes Angeln mit ihm war, was wir sicher bald wiederholen werden. Da Andreas die Führung der Gummifische bereits sehr gut drauf hat, bin ich auch überzeugt, dass er schon sehr bald seinen ersten maßigen Zander fängt.
Da ich auf den Rückweg nochmal an der Stelle vorbeikam, wo wir ganz am  Anfang gefischt hatten, riskierte ich dort nochmal einige Würfe und bekam promt einen ca. 60er Hecht mit Kopyto ans Band, der bei einem Sprung kurz vor der Landung aber wieder ausschlitzte. Was solls, davon hab ich mir die Laune nicht verderben lassen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Ghanja:
Ich finde diese kleinen unbrauchbaren Fressmaschinen wirklich nicht schön, aber trotzdem Glückwunsch!
Gott sei Dank gibt es die hier nicht.
Petri auch den anderen!


----------



## lemure muik (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heihei, die 67 hats mir angetan wies scheint!

Heute mal just for fun am Gewässer vorbeigeschaut (das Wasser is ja doch ein klitze gestiegen bei Plittersdorf)
und dabei dann um 21.30 doch noch einen 67er Rapfen verhaftet =)


Bildquali is nich die feinste, weil nur Handycam & dunkel.


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein Boardikumpel Benni87 hat mich vorhin aus dem Schlaf geklingelt und mir von seinem Fang heute morgen berichtet. Einen Hecht von 1,01 m nahm seinen Köderfisch (kleiner Döbel) in der Saale. Werde versuchen noch ein Foto zu beschaffen. Ganz dickes Petri kann man da nur sagen!!! #6


----------



## Maok (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ALL


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Mein Boardikumpel Benni87 hat mich vorhin aus dem Schlaf geklingelt



da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass du auch mal schlaefst; angesichts deiner Berichte und Faenge, dachte ich schon, du haettest einen Weg gefunden, nie schlafen zu muessen und immer angeln zu koennen... 

ich weiss, war OT, aber konnte es mir vor Neid einfach nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri veit zu den fischen und auch zum barsch udn zur barbe..schöne fische


----------



## Promachos (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Holger schrieb:


> Didi, dat schnackelt ja wöchentlich bei dir. Supi, weiter so. Aber nimm doch mal deine neue Speedmaster zum Zander dirigieren, macht mehr Laune als mit dem alten Stecken, denk ich.


 
Zunächst Petri allen Fänger!

Holger, die Speedy wollte ich eigentlich mit einem ostfriesischen Zander einweihen#6. Deshalb steht sie noch unbenutzt im Eck.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## aliencook (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den mutigen fängern! #6


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So endlich kann ich meinen ersten gefangen Zander melden....
Musste ihn leider Gottes abschlagen,war auf Barsche aus mit nem 2cm Wobbler.Der Zander hatte ihn so tief geschluckt das ich mit meiner Aterienklemme nicht mehr rankamm

Gleich mal ne Frage dazu.Wir wollen den erst morgen essen,sollte man ihn über nacht in Salzwasser einlegen?
Mfg Dustin


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Zander @ Molke-Drink! Wusste gar nicht, dass es so kleine Wobbler gibt. Aber die Zander sind halt momentan sicher auch momentan öfters hinter den Brutfischen her, daher ist der Fang garnicht so ungewöhnlich. 

Hab von heute nachmittag auch noch einen Fang zu vermelden. Hab mich mit Angelfreund Steffen alias Ocrem am Wasser getroffen und wie es der Zufall so will war auch noch ein anderer Kumpel von uns beiden da, der bereits einen schönen 70er Rapfen gefangen hatte. Ansonsten ging dann aber leider nicht mehr allzu viel. Leider ging dann aber nicht mehr viel bei uns dreien. Immerhin konnte ich mich mit einem halbstarken 65er Welslein wenigstens noch entschneidern. Der Bartelträger hat auf einen 8,5 cm Prologic LB Minnow-Gummifisch gebissen.
Hatte auch noch einen weiteren kurzen Kontakt auf diesen Köder. Ocrem blieb leider gänzlich Schneider. Denke, aber beim nächsten Mal, läuft es wieder besser.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zum Bby-Wels


----------



## paul188 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger , besonders minden hatt ja richtig fette Damen zum shooting überreden können!#6


Habe vorhin auch mal wieder einen vernünftigen an den Haken bekommen.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## worker_one (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sooo....

Ich habe heute (gestern) meinen 2. Zander überhaupt gefangen. Der erste war ein handlanger Zandrino der sich den Barschwobbler geschnappt hat.
Aber der hier....
:vik:

80cm und 4,3kg

http://img509.*ih.us/img509/3563/80erzanderrv3.jpg

Wie gesagt bisher mein 2. Zander :vik:
PS.: Das Foto ist, naja, ähm, besch...eiden geworden.|bigeyes

@J-son
Gefangen auf 6" Flapp´n Shad in White Hologram (mit Donnerrassel) #6


----------



## aliencook (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch hier nochmal: Petri, Jan! #6

Der Flappin' Shad muss ja echt ein Höllenteil sein |kopfkrat


----------



## supercook (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Paul188                   Schönes Tier,fettes Petri vom Katzenflüsterer


----------



## DRU (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ allen Fängern

Hut ab, der zweite Zander und dann gleich 8 1/2 Pfund - RESPEKT-


----------



## alex82 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs,
hab auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares zu vermelden. Nachdem sich das Barschangeln als äußerst schwierig gestaltet hat sind wir umgestiegen und konnten noch zwei schöne Hechte verhaften.|wavey:


----------



## minden (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na sehr schicke Fische....petri zum fetten 80er und Paul auch mal wieder nen schöner Zandri#h

@Alex...geile Bilder#6



Wir hatte heute auch Glück -mal wieder beim testen eines neues Gewässers

Ich hatte einen kleinen Hecht, mein Kollege nen Hecht und seinen persönlichen PB Zander mit ca. 86cm oder so...

Da hat sich das nass werden def. gelohnt heute


----------



## Molke-Drink (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Man Man ihr fang alle dicke Brummer |bigeyes
Petri!!!!


----------



## Sepp Meier (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil, schöne Fische habt ihr da mal wieder gezogen


----------



## Veit (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu alle erfolgreichen Raubfischangler! Sehr gute Zander dabei! :m

Nachdem gestern morgen an der Saale nur ein 50er Döbel am Salmo Hornet-Wobbler hängen blieb, dafür aber ein quergehakter Großkarpfen, ein ordentlicher Hecht, sowie ein weiterer guter Fisch, der sich nicht kenntlich machte, ausstiegen, gab es heute morgen immerhin einen netten 73er Hecht auf Salt Shaker-Shad. An anderer Stelle hatte ich danach noch zwei Zanderfehlbisse (für das Gewässer eher ungewöhnlich um diese Tageszeit).


----------



## Living Dead (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> Wir hatte heute auch Glück -mal wieder beim testen eines neues Gewässers
> 
> Ich hatte einen kleinen Hecht, mein Kollege nen Hecht und seinen persönlichen PB Zander mit ca. 86cm oder so...
> 
> Da hat sich das nass werden def. gelohnt heute



Schick,Schick und endgeile Berichte auf eurer Seite, wirklich eine Bereicherung.#h


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern,schöne Fische#6.Endlich,es ist vollbracht.Ich hab meinen ersten Zander,mit 72cm und 6,5 Pfd. Auch noch ein schöner für den aller Ersten finde ich.Gebissen hatt er auf ein ca. 20 cm langes Rotauge an meiner neuen Balzer Diabolo 3 Stellfischrute ,Einstand nach maß.Der eigentliche Zielfisch,Hecht, ging kurz vorher auch wiederum auf ein großes Rotauge an der Stellfischrute.Mit 95 PB…Alles zwischen 2:00 und 5:00 gestern Nacht
Gruß Carsten|wavey:


http://img183.*ih.us/img183/8775/p7200015yt1.th.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/7514/p7200018lk3.th.jpg


----------



## bennson (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern,schöne Fische#6.Endlich,es ist vollbracht.Ich hab meinen ersten Zander,mit 72cm und 6,5 Pfd. Auch noch ein schöner für den aller Ersten finde ich.Gebissen hatt er auf ein ca. 20 cm langes Rotauge an meiner neuen Balzer Diabolo 3 Stellfischrute ,Einstand nach maß.Der eigentliche Zielfisch,Hecht, ging kurz vorher auch wiederum auf ein großes Rotauge an der Stellfischrute.Mit 95 PB…Alles zwischen 2:00 und 5:00 gestern Nacht
> Gruß Carsten|wavey:
> 
> 
> ...







Petri !!
 Auf Grund oder Pose???


----------



## kohlie0611 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Stellfischrute,Freilaufrolle und 20Gr. Zeppler Hechhtpose von Drennan,mit  15Gr. ausgebleit am System dicht überm Grund in der Strömung,Gruß...


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow, Petri!
Das ist aber echt mal nen Einstand! 

flo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern#h
Ich melde mich aus den Urlaub zurück.
Wegen dem Wetter habe ich zwar nicht so oft geangelt, aber ein paar Fische sind dann doch bei rumgekommen.

Hecht 102 cm


 
Hecht 66cm 




105 cm Hecht und knackiger Sonnenbrand 




66erHecht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



101 cm Hecht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



61er Hecht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



120 cm Hecht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



64er Hecht




63er Hecht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



86er Hecht




71er Hecht




61er Hecht




50er Hecht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aal 78 cm




59er Hecht


 





104 cm Hecht​ 
Die Nennung der Köder habe ich hier bewusst weggelassen, da sonnst einnige wieder was von Schleichwerbung faseln.
Aber Ihr findet den kompletten Bericht natürlich wie immer auf meiner privaten Homepage...​


----------



## Veit (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einfach nur oberhammergeil, du Herr der Meterhechte!!! Glückwunsch zu dieser großartigen Strecke!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Einfach nur oberhammergeil, du Herr der Meterhechte!!! Glückwunsch zu dieser großartigen Strecke!


 
Danke |rotwerden

Aber an Deine Stückzahlen, werde ich bei weiten nicht rankommen...#6


----------



## Hecht-Dompteur (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dieser Wels von 94cm nahm gestern abend an einem Baggersee
des KFV Tübingen meinen auf Zander gedachten Köfi.
Der Drill war spektakulär da ich mit feinem Gerät und 0,25er mono
fischte. Ich dachte jeden Moment an einen Schnurbruch, da der Wels immerwieder ca. 20m Schnur von der Rolle riss und sich mit  vollem Gewicht in die Angel hängte. Per Handy kam Kumpel Daniel sofort zu mir und wir konnten beide nach langem Drill den Wels in den Kescher führen!!#h#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri erstmal, sind ja wieder schöne Fische gefangen worden#6.

War heute abend auch wieder anne Havel unterwegs und konnte neben ein paar Aländern und Barschen noch 2 Rapfen landen. Einen mit 58 und der andere auf den Bild hatte 73cm...
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/8134/73cmrapfen008zo0.jpg

nur 1cm mehr und es wäre neuer PB:c...


----------



## Ghanja (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier mal wieder ein schoenes Grossmaul von heute. Hat knapp an der 50 cm Marke gekratzt. Koeder war ein Salad Spoon von Lunker City.


----------



## Hechtchris (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ghanja zeig doch mal was du da den ganzen tag so für mengen zusammenfängst ! Auch ruhig mal die Kleineren Exemplare so um die 30 ! #h


----------



## Ghanja (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Puh, lieber nicht *g*. Mein Dad hat mir den Vorschlag gemacht einen kleinen Wettkampf zu starten. Wir wollten sehen, wer in den 2,5 Wochen die meisten Fische faengt. Momentan fuehre ich mit 109 : 62 ... :q
Anfangs war der Kopyto ganz gut aber die sind nun alle futsch. Die Umstellung auf Dropshot hat mir dann einen riesen Vorsprung verschafft und seit neuesten nehm ich frueh am Morgen und Abend den Salad Spoon. Macht schon Laune wie die da drauf knallen *g*. Die Standard Groessen sind so um die 35 cm. Mit dem Salad Spoon kann ich nun aber Bereiche fischen, die sehr verkrautet sind. Dort geht dann richtig die Post ab.
Wenns mit dem Wetter am Wochenende klappt gehts dann zum Schleppfischen auf Walleye - mal sehen.


----------



## Waagemann (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wegen dem Wetter habe ich zwar nicht so oft geangelt, aber ein paar Fische sind dann doch bei rumgekommen.



..ein paar ja!Fettes Petri einfach geil:k!Und natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an alle anderen erfolgreichen Fischfänger#6!

mfg daniel


----------



## lemure muik (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Andy .. fein .. darauf warte ich auch noch *gg*

Konnte heute einen schönen 33er Barsch verhaften; dachte erst das ein Rapfen dran ist ..

Hier ein Pic aus meiner Duschwanne:


----------



## Bier (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Puh, lieber nicht *g*. Mein Dad hat mir den Vorschlag gemacht einen kleinen Wettkampf zu starten. Wir wollten sehen, wer in den 2,5 Wochen die meisten Fische faengt. Momentan fuehre ich mit 109 : 62 ... :q
> Anfangs war der Kopyto ganz gut aber die sind nun alle futsch. Die Umstellung auf Dropshot hat mir dann einen riesen Vorsprung verschafft und seit neuesten nehm ich frueh am Morgen und Abend den Salad Spoon. Macht schon Laune wie die da drauf knallen *g*. Die Standard Groessen sind so um die 35 cm. Mit dem Salad Spoon kann ich nun aber Bereiche fischen, die sehr verkrautet sind. Dort geht dann richtig die Post ab.
> Wenns mit dem Wetter am Wochenende klappt gehts dann zum Schleppfischen auf Walleye - mal sehen.



Wo in den USA treibst du dich eigendlich rum? Fals in der nähe von Kalifornien lad ich mich einfach mal zum Angeln mit ein! *G*


----------



## Ghanja (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hm, da sind ein paar km zwischen uns - bin in Wisconsin.


----------



## Maok (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mann, wurd hier viel gefangen... Auf jeden fall Petri allen Glücklichen!!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Leute, bitte,bitte,bitte

*Haltet alle mal brav den Ball flach*

Ihr macht den zuständigen Mod-Kollegen nur unnötig viel Arbeit, das ganze OT hier zu löschen.
Dafür gibt's 1. den OT-Thread und 2. die Möglichkeit der Persönlichen Nachricht.

Und was hier die klare Mehrheitsmeinung ist, ist doch auch eindeutig und deshalb nicht diskussionswürdig.

Nur *einer* von ganz vielen hier, hat sich die Mühe gemacht, den Beitrag mit dem Bild an uns zu melden. Das ist in solchen Fällen die sinnvollste Reaktion und sollte immer als erstes geschehen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Liebe Leute,

die Mod Kollegen die für das Raubfischforum zuständig sind, sind zur Zeit nicht online. Wir anderen können die OT´s hier nicht löschen.

Aber wir können durchaus andere Maßnahmen ergreifen.

*Um unseren Kollegen später die Arbeit etwas zu erleichtern, wird ab sofort jeglicher OT-Kommentar, insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Duschwanne mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.*

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Siehe in Posting 1 dieses Threads:


> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...


Ansonsten verweise ich nch auf Ralfs letztes Posting und bedanke mich beim Kollegen fürs einschreiten und mit aufpassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wer nicht hören will, wird fühlen...


----------



## D.A.M (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle sind ja echt mal wieder schöne Fische dabei :vik:


----------



## ZanderBone (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Ich will heut auch mal einen beitrag zu den aktuellen Raubfischfänge machen. Ich war am Samstag mal wieder am RMD-Kanal bei Bamberg zum Gufi angeln unterwegs. Beim dritten wurf bekam ich auf einen PB Attraktor von 8,5 cm einen hefigen biss! Nach dem anhieb dachte ich erst, doll ein hänger, aber plötzlich setzte sich der "Hänger" in bewegen. Ich drehte die Bremse locker und ein super drill konnte beginnen. Der Fisch nahm erst mal ca 40m Schnur von der Rolle. Ich dachte erst ich habe einen Waller gehackt. Ich bekam den Fisch nicht vom Grund weg. Nach ca. 2 Min hatte ich den Fisch dann das erste mal am Ufer und ich erkannte das es sich um einen großen Zander handelt. Nach einem Sprung schoß der Zander wieder die Steinpackung hinunter. Ich dacht nur hoffentlich geht jetzt nichts mehr schief. nach noch ein paar heftigen Kopfstößen konnt ich den Zander wieder richtung wasseroberfläche pumpen. dann kam er ca 4 Meter vor mir an dei Wasseroberfläche und ich konnte ihn gar zu mir herziehen und ihn per Kiemengriff landen. Jetzt lang mein mit abstand bislang größter Zander vor mir. Nach genauem Messen ergab der Zander bei einer länge von 87 cm 11Pfund! Das war ein Absoluter Traumdrill mit einem Super Ende.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Zander Petri!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schönes Tier! PetriHeil!!!


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sehr sehr geiler Zander !!! #6  Petri Heil


----------



## klausB. (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!Der lebende Köderfisch ist verboten!Ist es denn erlaubt lebende Köderfische mit ans Wasser zu nehmen?


----------



## Holger (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, vor allem an Opelhecht zum tollen Zander !!! #6

Wobei man sein Gerät überprüfen sollte, wenn einem ein Zander von 10-11 Pfund 40 Meter von der Rolle reißt....nix für ungut, ist eher ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum geilen zander


----------



## Sargblei (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



klausB. schrieb:


> Hallo!Der lebende Köderfisch ist verboten!Ist es denn erlaubt lebende Köderfische mit ans Wasser zu nehmen?




;+

Wer hat denn hier lebende Köfis am Wasser ? Bzw. im Wasser.
Trollig...


----------



## actron (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum schönen Zander... #6



wir waren heut zu dritt am Wasser um meister Esox nachzzustellen... Boardie das101 hatte nen kleinen Esox von ca 30cm

Boardie Chronic und ich blieben für heute Schneider...


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Zander,petri#6


----------



## BasterHRO (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Echt geiler Zander.... und schön die Stacheln aufgestellt.... GEIL!!#6


----------



## Ghanja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, gerade rein gekommen weil ich vor den Muecken gefluechtet bin (mein Dad hat schon vorher aufgegeben). Im Dunkeln ging aber erst richtig die Post ab. Hier der groesste mit 48 cm (leider nur ein Grasfoto). Koeder war ein Lunker City FinS Shad 5 Inch.


----------



## Veit (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger!#6

War heute nacht mit Kumpel Steffen (Ocrem) Zanderangeln. Die Stachelritter hielten sich ziemlich zurück, wobei Ocrem zumindest mehrere eindeutige Bisse auf Gummiköder hatte, von denen aber leider bloß einer hing. Der 56er ging auf Kopyto-Shad.




Bei mir ging mit Gummi bis auf zwei eventuell kurze Schnapper garnix. Mit einem Salmo Perch-Wobbler konnte ich mich aber entschneidern, wobei es darauf auch nur diese eine Attacke gab. Genau 70 cm Länge hatte mein Fang.


----------



## Maok (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern! Geile Fische dabei! #6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit und Ocream zu den Stachelrittern.


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So Leute bin grad aus Holland wieder da...
Wie gesagt ich war mit nem Kollegen das erste mal da,auf Esox natürlich.Wir wussten Anfangs garnicht erst wo wir anfangen sollten zu fischen |bla: |bigeyes
Um ca.9 Uhr waren wir da,eben Papiere geholt und ab gings..
Einige Bisse hatten wir,konnten aber nur einen 50er und einen 66er laden...Naja habs mir besser vorgestellt aber nächstemal weiß man wo Man fischen muss...

Achja hab noch n Problem mit meinem Handy^^ Steht noch auf Niederlande,wie kann ich das umstellen? 

Mfg Dustin


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten 

Keine Ahnung bei mir stellt es sich immer von alleine wieder um.


----------



## actron (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

machs mal aus und wieder an, damit es sich neu in Netz einbuchen kann..


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute nachmittag auch an der Elbe im Raum Magdeburg zu einer kleinen Spinntour unterwegs. Leider waren nur die kleineren Zander aktiv. Ich hatte zwar relativ viele Bisse von Stachelrittern, konnte aber nur 2 ca. 45 cm lange Schniepels landen. Zwei weitere sind noch ausgeschlitzt, waren aber vom Gefühl her aber auch nicht größer. Außerdem gabs noch einen gelandeten Barsch und eine richtig fette Rapfenattacke. Der Schied hatte leider aber kein Zielwasser getrunken und verfehlte den Köder knapp. Fänigste Köder waren 8er Kopytos und Salt Shaker-Shads. Für ca. 3 Stunden Netto-Angelzeit zwar ein recht bissreiches, aber nicht wirklich erfolgreiches Angeln. Die wunderschöne Landschaft der Magdeburger Elbauen entschädigt aber dafür ausreichend und ich hoffe beim nächsten Mal bleiben auch wieder größere Zander hängen.


----------



## FPB (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petrie heil allen fängern,

war gestern auch mal wieder am wasser mit kumpel helmi, jeder hatte einen untermassigen hecht im boot
, ca 45 cm, und jeder hat einen großen hecht versemmelt. #q
ansonsten war es endlich wieder ein wunderschöner angeltag.

grüße


----------



## Shusta (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Alle.|supergri


Ich mache meine Prüfung erst im Oktober:c
Aber mein Freund hat gestern einen schönen Hecht gefangen 70cm neuer PB von ihm.


----------



## Maok (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!! #6

War gestern auch ne Runde anner Unterweser los. Wetter war sehr geil, das Bier schmeckte und ich hab auch noch 2 Barsche gefangen. :g

Bericht gibt es hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2131027&postcount=3330

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten und Barschen!!!:m

Bei einer Saale-Spinntour heute vormittag mit den Boardis Paddyli und Pokerface blieb der durchschlagende Erfolg leider aus. Immerhin hat es bei mir für einen 65er Hecht gereicht, der sich einen Salmo Hornet-Wobbler geschnappt hat. Kurz zuvor hatte ich noch einen weiteren guten Biss auf Wobbler, der leider nicht hing. Dafür war das Vorfach danach recht verschleimt. Eventuell ein Wels. Nach einem Stellenwechsel hatte Pokerface immerhin mal einen Zanderfehlbiss auf Storm-Gummifisch. Wenig später trennten sich unsere Wege. Ich war allein noch an einem anderen Platz, allerdings absolut erfolglos. Nicht mal die Döbel wollten dort beißen. Vielleicht hatten Pokerface und Paddy, die auch noch woanders weiterangeln wollten, ja mehr Glück.


----------



## Maok (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht, Veit! :m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum schönen Hecht


----------



## Hecht87 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht#6


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch ich war bis eben aufm see!
dort angekommen musste ich fast:vDer gesamte see war voll mit algengedöns und blaualgen...also wirklich schon ne suppe die übelst roch...trotzdem entschied ich mich meine neue WEIßE schnur grün "einzufärben" und fuhr los...durch das wetter bedingt waren die fische recht faul, sodas ich einfach mal mitten auf den see fuhr und siehe da:
2 hechte vergriffen sich am blinker...der wurf dadrauf brachte auch einen schönen biss gut 1 meter vorm boot, den ich allerdings nicht verwerten konnt!
Die kleinen süßen schuckeligen hechte hatten vllt ihre 50 ch und wurden sofort released.


----------



## Ghanja (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Komme gerade von einem Stuendchen Gummiwerfen. Neben 3 kleineren Fischen um die 30 cm gabs zwei gut gebaute Schwarzbarsche um die 50 cm (beide gingen auf einen 6" Flapp'n Shad).


----------



## Stefan6 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Andrew#6


----------



## Ghanja (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, die Dunkelheit hat endlich mein Ziel gebracht - ich hab die 20 Inch Marke geknackt. War ein Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen mit leichtem Geraet (musste ihn ein paar mal mit der Hand an der Schnur aus dem Kraut ziehen). Nachdem ich ihn endlich per Maulgriff landen konnte endete das Massband bei 54 cm (etwas ueber 21 Inch). Koeder war wieder ein Flapp'n Shad. Seh auf dem Foto allerdings aus, als ob ich ein paar Bier zuviel hatte aber Selbstausloeser im Dunkeln ist nicht so das Wahre ... :q


----------



## Veit (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu den tollen Ami-Barschen!

Ich war vorhin eine Runde Zanderangeln und auch wenn es keine Sternstunde war, so haben meine Lieblinge wieder merklich besser gebissen, als bei den letzten beiden Touren an diese Spot.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf stieg ein 68er auf den Kopyto-Shad ein.




Schon zwei Würfe später der nächste Biss, doch der Fisch hing diesmal nicht, riss aber dafür den Schwanzteller des Köders ab.
Ganz so rasant ging es zwar nicht weiter, aber lange brachte ich nicht auf einen weiteren Zanderkontakt warten, welcher aber leider ausschlitzte.
Kurz darauf konnte ich dann aber einen 58er sicher landen. Auch der wollte einen Kopyto.




Es folgten mehrere Fehlbisse auf den Weichplastikköder bevor nochmal ein schöner 71er sicher hing.




Danach kam der Mond raus und wie schon beim letzten Mal gabs nun keinen Zupfer mehr auf Gummi. So wechselte ich nochmal auf Wobbler (Salmo Perch), womit ich zwar keinen Stachelritter mehr verhaften konnte, aber zumindest noch einen Aussteiger und einen Fehlbiss hatte.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Ghanja schrieb:


> So, die Dunkelheit hat endlich mein Ziel gebracht - ich hab die 20 Inch Marke geknackt. War ein Kampf auf Biegen und Brechen mit leichtem Geraet (musste ihn ein paar mal mit der Hand an der Schnur aus dem Kraut ziehen). Nachdem ich ihn endlich per Maulgriff landen konnte endete das Massband bei 54 cm (etwas ueber 21 Inch). Koeder war wieder ein Flapp'n Shad. Seh auf dem Foto allerdings aus, als ob ich ein paar Bier zuviel hatte aber Selbstausloeser im Dunkeln ist nicht so das Wahre ... :q


 
Erstmal Petri!!! wusste garnet das die da unten so starkes bier haben:q


----------



## Hackersepp (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Andrew!

Mensch, Respekt!

Hackevoll noch einen Fisch zu fangen :q 

Ebenfalls ein dickes Petri HEil an Veit,

Tolle Zanderstrecke, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Ghanja zum Superbass!

Und auch dickes Petri an Veit zu der wieder mal beneidenswerten Zander-Strecke. 

#6


----------



## Maok (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Ghanja

Petri! Schöner Barsch! :m

@ Veit

Geile Zanderstrecke! #6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Ghanja zu dem geilen Barsch.
Und an Veit auch ein dickes Petri zur geilen Zander-Strecke.
Du fängst soviele an einem Tag.Wenn man bei uns schon 1-2 im Monat fängt, kann man schon stolz sein.


----------



## Veit (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gerade war mein Boardikumpel Benni87  bei mir zu Besuch und da er zur Zeit keinen I-Net-Anschluss hat, wurde ich beauftragt, mal ein paar schöne Saale-Fänge der vergangenen Wochen von ihm hier reinzustellen. 
Mach ich doch gerne! 
Super Fische wie ich finde -ganz besonders der 1,01 m-Hecht (1.Bild), ein Dickes Petri kann man da nur wünschen! #6#6#6 Soll noch viele Grüße an euch alle von ihm ausrichten.


----------



## jason007 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sage Benni87  ein Dickes Petri zu der schönen auswahl an Fischen.



mfg
jason007


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein gaaanz dickes Petri an Benni.
Wunderschöne Fische, die er da gefangen hat.

GreetzzzZ


----------



## Veit (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute mit meinen Boardkumpels Marco O. und Tilo an der Elbe Spinnfischen. Für Marco und mich leider ein rabenschwarzer Tag, denn wir blieben beide Schneider. Bei Marco gabs nur zwei Fehlbisse, ich kam auch nicht über einen Aussteiger hinaus.
Für Tilo lief es allerdings besser um nicht zu sagen sehr gut, denn er konnte einen echten Traumfisch landen.
Obwohl er sonst gerne auf größere Köder setzt, hat er es heute mal mit kleineren Gummifischen versucht, was sich als richtige Entscheidung herausstellte.
Zunächst konnte er auf einen 7 cm Kopyto in fluogelb-fluogrün-glitter einen kleinen Wels fangen.




Einige Zeit später stieg ihm auf einen 8 cm Salt Shaker in pink ein schöner 70er Elbhecht ein. Der Esox hat erst gebissen, nachdem wir die Stelle schon fast eine Stunde lang zu dritt beharkt hatten.




Nachdem wir an mehreren weiteren Angelplätzen erfolglos blieben, bekam Tilo in der Rückströmung einer Buhne auf jenen 7 cm-Kopyto, der bereits den Welsschniepel gebracht hatte, einen kräftigen Absinkbiss. Der Gegner leistete guten Widerstand, doch weder ein Hecht noch ein Zander hing da am Haken, sondern ein Barsch. Und was für einer!!! |bigeyes
Die Landung glückte und das Messen des Riesen ergab die Traumgröße von 50 cm. 








Gerade für die Elbe ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch. Ganz, ganz, ganz dickes Petri nochmal dazu! #6
Der Recke störte sich übrigens im trüben Elbwasser nicht am relativ dicken, ummantelten Stahlvorfach, welches Tilo aufgrund der Steinpackungen aus Überzeugung verwendet.
Obwohl Marco und ich nichts gefangen haben, haben wir uns doch sehr über Tilos tollen Fang gefreut. Ist ja auch mal schön einen solchen Hammerfisch live sehen zu können. Am eigentlichen Zielfisch -dem Zander- haben wir allerdings alle drei heute vorbeigeangelt.
Übrigens durfte der Barsch, wie auch die anderen beiden Fänge wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Ocrem (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der WAHNSINN, so ein makelloser und bulliger 50er und auch noch aus der Elbe! Echt der Hammer schlechthin, ein dickes, dickes Petri an Tilo!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dickes Petrii zu dem Barsch.Wirklich wunderschöner Fisch #6

@Veit: Dass dieses Wort "Schneider" aus deinem Mund auf dich bezogen kommt, kann man ja gar nicht glauben |kopfkrat

Hast bestimmt welche gefangen und willst uns nur vorbehalten 

Naj ich hau mich jetzt auch ma aufs Ohr |gutenach


----------



## Koalano1 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum traumbarsch!


----------



## alex82 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veits Kumpel, Mordsbarsch #6
Ich war mit meinem Bruder los, der noch nie nen vernünftigen Fisch gefangen hat, aber vorgestern abend konnte er endlich seinen ersten vorzeigbaren Hecht fangen.
Der gute biss auf einen 6" Sea Shad.


----------



## Sandro25 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein fettesPetri an Tilo, da haste ja mal wieder ordentlich abgeräumt. Ein Traum Barsch haste da gefangen, Hut ab!


----------



## minden (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...jau das is mal nen feiner Barsch...und bei der Größe auch noch so ein gepflegtes Äüßeres zu haben ist auch nicht immer normal....schick schick#6


----------



## mipo (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Jung hast ein guten Barsch |bigeyes :m.


----------



## Angel-mäx (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jeep,Traumbarsch dickes Petri Tilo

mfg Wolfgang


----------



## maesox (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*WOW!!!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes Ein super Barsch,Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Fisch, Petri!!!


----------



## Marco O. (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal ein Dickes Petri an Tilo!!


----------



## Felix 1969 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Barsch ist ja wohl der Hammer|bigeyes
Petri Heil#6

Felix


----------



## Ghanja (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nice Perch ... #6


----------



## Barsch41 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Elbfischer!

Ein super Petri Heil zu dem Barschgiganten, ein wirklicher Traumfisch.

                               schöne Grüße von der Mosel


----------



## Schurli (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, ich poste mal hier einen Fang von meinem Angelkollegen.
Der Fang war ca. vor 2 Wochen am Angelteich Gabauer in Oberösterreich (Mühlviertel, Nähe Rohrbach)

Es handelt sich um einen schönen, großen Saibling.
Knappe 50cm, Gewicht ist unbekannt. Der Fisch wurde wieder zurückgesetzt.

Das Foto ist ein wenig missglückt, aber man kann den Fisch trotzdem schön erkennen #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders der Barsch ist der Hammer#6.

Ich war am WE auch mal wieder los...

Das erste Wochenende Nach dem Urlaub und das Wetter hatte sich entschieden verbessert.
Freitag ging es dann auch gleich los, mit einem Hecht von 111 cm.



 
Samstag ging es dann auch wieder kleiner weiter, mit einem 62er




und einem 88er.


 
Kurz nach dem Hecht schmiss ich dann auch mein 3,3 PS Turbo an und sah zu das ich ans Ufer kam.




Als sich am nächsten Tag das Gewitter dann wieder verzogen hatte,
reichte die Zeit dann noch um einen 70er




und einen 68er 




zu einem kurzen Fototermin zu überzeugen.
Ausserdem konnte mein heutiger Gast Udo noch einen 64 er




fangen.​


----------



## GuidoOo (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyes N1 Tommi!!!
Also das ja man nicht schlecht^^
Wenn ich nurmal daran denke, was bei uns mit den Hechten seit 6 Wochen los ist:c
War Heute auch mal ebend los, und wie soll ich sagen!? 
ca 35 Barsche in der Durschnittsgröße 25-30cm gingen an den Twister...und sogar EIN kleiner Dieses So "Selten" gewordenen Hechte ging ans Band!
In diesem Sinne: Petri!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Tommi: Petri zu den geilen Hechten


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jepp, wieder eine astreine Hechtserie! Petri dazu!

Boardi Ocrem und ich waren wieder mal Nachtspinnfischen auf Zander. 
Anfangs sah es so aus, als wäre diesmal ein Topp-Ergebnis drin, denn bei den ersten ca. 10 Würfen hatte ich bereits drei Fischkontakte. Danach hat es dann aber eher verhalten gebissen, so dass wir "nur" 5 Stachelritter zum kurzen Landgang überreden konnten. Ocrem gelang es dabei seinen bisherigen PB wieder leicht nach oben zu schrauben mit einem kampfstarken 74er.




Außerdem fing er noch einen kleineren Kammschupper von knapp über 50 cm. 




Ein weiterer schlitze ihm noch aus.
Ich hatte 3 Zander von denen aber auch nur einer in guter Größe war. Da wir das Maßband gerade nicht gefunden hatten, haben wir ihn nicht gemessen, aber 70 cm hatte er sicherlich auch.




Die anderen beiden waren mit etwas über 50 cm nicht so sehenswert und daher keine Fotos davon. Einer schlitze auch mir noch aus.
Alle Fische gingen auf Kopyto-Shad.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit und Ocream zu den schönen Stachelrittern und zum neuen PB


----------



## Maok (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern! Vor allem der 50er Barsch is saugeil!!! :m


----------



## barschzocker1961 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jop von mir auch #rund petri heil


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War vorhin an der Saale Spinnfischen. Eigentlich hatte ich auf Wels und Döbel spekuliert, doch bis auf einen Fehlbiss war beim Wobbler-über-Grund-rattern-lassen nix zu holen. Dafür hat es an der Oberfläche wie verrückt geknallt. Als staatlich geprüfter Rapfentrottel, witterte dabei selbst ich meine Chance. Und in der Tat hab ich diesem Titel diesmal mal nicht alle Ehre gemacht. Im Gegenteil, ich erlebte zumindest für meine Verhältnisse eine kleine Sternstunde. Ca. 10 Bisse gekam ich auf einen Salmo Popper, drei Fische sind ausgeschlitzt, 4 Rapfen konnte ich aber auch landen. Davon war einer nur ein 55er Schniepel, den ich nicht fotografiert habe, die anderen drei konnten sich aber mit 73, 77 und 71 cm wahrlich sehen lassen. Hat richtig viel Spass gemacht, die zu drillen! :vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu den schönen Rapfen


----------



## barschzocker1961 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petrii heil veit tolle rapfen#6#6#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu den Rapfen und auch zu euren Nächtlichen Zandern, vorallem dickes Petri an Ocrem sein PB#6.

War gestern am späten nachmittag auch mal für 2 Stunden an der Elbe hinter Rathenow... aber ich hätte mir schlechteres Wetter gewünscht, denn es ging nichts und nicht mal Rapfen waren aktiv bei der Hitze. Hab auf den Nachhauseweg noch einen kleinen abstecher zur Havel gemacht und konnte so noch 3 untermaßige Zanderchen und 1 Aland fangen:c.


----------



## ZanderKalle (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle#6 Hat sich ja einiges getan in der Zeit wo ich am Balaton war!!!



















Das sind die Balaton Zander sehen mir mehr nach Wolga Zander aus sind kleiner haben nen kürzeren Kopf dafür ein breiteres Maul.... was meint ihr!?






Ein ca 85cm Balaton Aal






Und der hatte ca 1m
 nicht so dick aber mega lang!!! Aale haben nur bei Sturm gebissen!!!

Auf Gummi ging gar nichts und ein Boot hab ich auch nicht bekommmen:c

Nach ca 1km 2,5m Wassertiefe nicht grade die besten Bedingungen1!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Schleichern und zu den süßen Zandern


----------



## ZanderKalle (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke..... Ich glaube ja dass das Wolga Zander waren die werden nur 60cm!!!

Auffallend war das sie keine bzw. sehr kleine Hundszähne hatten und das maul hat mich eher an einen Schwarzbarsch erinnert!!!!

Wer weiss mehr????


----------



## barschzocker1961 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

von mir auch petri heil#6#6#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Wer weiss mehr????



Ich nicht!! :q:q:q


----------



## serge7 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Danke..... Ich glaube ja dass das Wolga Zander waren die werden nur 60cm!!!
> 
> Auffallend war das sie keine bzw. sehr kleine Hundszähne hatten und das maul hat mich eher an einen Schwarzbarsch erinnert!!!!
> 
> Wer weiss mehr????


 
Denke ich auch.

http://www.oefg1880.at/fischarten/wolgazander.php?design=oefg


----------



## ChrisHH (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hatten deine auch so ne starke Zeichnung
http://fishbase.org/Photos/PicturesSummary.php?ID=9405&what=species
bei dir leider sehr weggeblitzt...
Bild stammt zumindest vom Balaton - da wird deine Vermutung schon stimmen


----------



## ChrisHH (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz vergessen - Petri natürlich dazu und auch an Veit zu den rotflossigen rapfen ;-)


----------



## ZanderKalle (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jo hatten sie aber nicht so dunkel.... aber fast alle Fische im Balaton sind so hell auch die Aale weil der Grund überall aus hellen  Sand besteht!!!

Habe mich grade noch mal schlau gemacht es sind Wolga Zander!!!

Musst mal ne Seite zurück blättern da sind Fotos von den Schönen!!!


----------



## lemure muik (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heihei

Hatte am Samstag mein PB Rapfen gefangen, 70cm, leider kein Pic, da Handyakku leer war |gr: Gewicht ca. 3kg. Dazu gabs noch ein 59 Rapfen & ein 40er Babywels.

=)


----------



## actron (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen - Petri natürlich dazu und auch an Veit zu den rotflossigen rapfen ;-)



Der war gut ChrisHH  LOL

oder wars nen Aland....  Du weißt welchen Thread ich anspreche.... 



von mir auch Veit ... Petri zu den Zandrinos und zum Rapfen...


----------



## Maok (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!! #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...Petri an die Fänger...
...ich komme zur Zeit irgendwie nicht zum Angeln...
...aber die Zeiten werden sich wieder bessern...


----------



## ZanderKalle (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe das hier gefunden http://www.gewaesseroekologie.at/downloads/wolgazanderimvormarsch11.07.pdf
demnach sind das definitiv  WolgaZander!!!


----------



## Veit (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fänge, die wiedermal gemeldet wurden. Petri an alle!!!

Eigentlich wollte ich letzte Nacht den Elbzandern wieder auf die Schuppen rücken, doch als ich zum Glück noch nicht allzu weit gefahren war und großen Durst verspürte, merkte ich, als ich meine Wasserflasche aus dem Rucksack nehmen wollte, dass ich meine Gummifischbox zu Hause vergessen hatte. #q So fuhr ich dann wieder nach Hause und machte mich nicht nochmal auf den Weg.
Stattdessen gings heute früh an die Saale auf Rapfen. Bei dem derzeitig so guten Beißverhalten sind die Silbertorpedos mehr als nur Lückenbüßer für mich. 
Zunächst versuchte ich mich an einer anderen Stelle als gestern und obwohl die Rapfen nicht raubten, ging sofort ein 65er auf den Salmo-Popper. 




Der nächste Biss erfolgte nur wenige Minuten später. Der Fisch war vom Widerstand her deutlich größer, schlitzte aber leider nach einer halben Minute aus. Danach gabs bloß noch einen Fehlbiss, dann hatten die Rapfen das Spiel offenbar durchschaut.
Also wechselte ich die Stelle und wurde sofort belohnt, obwohl die Schiede nicht sichtbar raubten. Auf einen Salmo Slider rummste es auch sofort wieder und nach einem leider enttäuschend schwachen Drill konnte ich ein kapitales Prachtexemplar von 81 cm landen. 




Kaum war der released, schnappte schon der nächste zu. Mit 76 cm wieder ein Guter. 




Dann treib leider ein großer Weidenast an und verhakte sich genau dort am Gewässergrund, wo die Rapfen immer zugeschnappt hatten. So entschloss ich mich, das Angeln zu beenden und stattdessen eine Runde schwimmen zu gehen und den Ast rauszuholen, was auch gelang. Danach waren die Fische sicher ohnehin erstmal vergrämt, so dass ich auch gleich abgedüst bin.


----------



## Maok (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den geilen Rapfen!!!! #6


----------



## serge7 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle aktuellen Raubfischfänger!

Bei uns läuft es derzeit etwas bescheidener als noch Wochen zuvor. Allerdings: Ein guter Hecht geht immer...:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zwei Zander aus der Saar gestern Abend mit Köfis, nur leider mit 35cm und ca. 40 cm etwas klein, aber ich bin sicher, dass weitere Steigerungen folgen werden. Steigerungen erwarte ich auch, was die Barschgrößen angeht, natürlich  
Allen anderen auch dickes Petri!


----------



## actron (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle schöne Fänge...

*@Veit * ... so so du schwimmst erstmal ne runde um deinen Fangplatz zu säubern.... das nenn ich mal Einsatz |supergri|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



actron schrieb:


> *@Veit * ... so so du schwimmst erstmal ne runde um deinen Fangplatz zu säubern.... das nenn ich mal Einsatz |supergri|supergri



Eventuell sollten wir mal rausfinden mit was für einem Deo Veit loszieht, eventuell ist das ja sein geheimes Lockmittel... #6


----------



## actron (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Aber wie man ja liest, springen ihm die Fische nicht automatisch in die Hände... Sprich Köderbox zu Hause vergessen.... |supergri


----------



## Sandro25 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage und Wochen!

Ich war gestern Abend auch mal auf Rapfenjagd, doch leider kam ich wohl zu spät ( die Sonne war schon lange weg ), 2 Rapfenataken konnte ich verbuchen, wovon ich leider nur einen zum Landgang überreden konnte ( gemessene 65 cm ). Beide Ataken gab es auf Illex Watermonitor, hab bewusst auf Oberflächenköder verzichtet, da es keine Aktivitäten gab und ich damit in letzter Zeit eigentlich immer gut gefahren bin, doch diesmal leider nicht.




Um eventuell noch nen Esox zu erwischen, wechselte ich auf einen Illex Squirrel, doch der erhoffte Esox blieb leider aus und ich konnte nur diesen winzigen Barsch zum Landgang überreden.




Vielleicht komm ich heute Abend noch mal ans Wasser.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri heil#6#6


----------



## Screwi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war dann gestern Abend noch mal für 3h am Wasser. Erst wollte gar nichts, außer ein kleiner Barsch. Dann nach der ersten Stunde gings dann endlich los. Zuerst ein Hechtschniepel von ca 40cm kurz darauf einen 62er Hecht den ich leider vergessen habe zufotografieren 
und dann gab es noch einen schönen Barsch


----------



## fantazia (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri aber mach das Bild doch mal bisschen grösser sons erkennt man doch garnix.


----------



## Seit 1904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Sommerfun geht weiter!!!:q:q:q
War eben ne gute Stunde an der Saale und es hat auch diesmal gerappelt. Zwar hat kein einziger Rapfen an der Oberfläche geraubt, aber gebissen haben trotzdem wieder zwei tolle Granaten von 78 und 80 cm. Einfach bloß geil diese Drills! Suchtfaktor: Extrem hoch! Gebissen haben sie auf Salmo Slider. Hatte noch zwei Fehlattacken.


----------



## Maok (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit

Na, steigst Du jetzt auf Rapfen um?  Auf jeden Fall nen dickes Petri von mir! #6


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.
Da ist echt der Wahnsinn was du für Fische fängst.


----------



## Wizzard2000 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Veith
,

nur gut das ich nicht ion deiner Nähe wohne denn viele Fische kann es da ja bald nicht mehr geben die dich kennen. Wie machst du das überhaupt mit der Zeit, da kann man echt neidisch werde, aber trotzdem Petri an dich und alle anderen Fänger


----------



## Tisie (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Veit: Jetzt klappt es doch gut mit den Rapfen #6 ... welchen Slider nimmst Du denn für Rapfen (Farbe, Größe) und wie führst Du den?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Tisie: 7 cm slider sinking im firetigerdekor


----------



## Slotti (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit 

Petri #6 und den Titel Rapfentrottel biste jetzt wohl endgültig los.


----------



## Tisie (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Veit,



Veit schrieb:


> @ Tisie: 7 cm slider sinking im firetigerdekor


vielen Dank für die Info, von dem sinkenden 7er habe ich paar in der Box. Wie führst Du den Slider beim Rapfenangeln? Jerk-typisch mit Schlägen und Pausen oder eher gleichmäßig?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit & Sandro :   Petri zu den geilen Rapfen.


----------



## Angeljonas1 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe mal am Wochenende kurz Zeit gefunden, in meinem Hausgewässer die beliebten Stachelritter zu beangeln. Am Barschberg kam dann ein schöner 47'er an klassischer Hegene Marke Eigenbau.... zieht immer und wir haben im Laden die passende Auswahl an Kopytos #6

Petri Heil und beste Grüße von der Tacklefront!

jonas


----------



## Ocrem (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz starker Barsch, petri!


----------



## barschzocker1961 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so ein barsch ist immer was ganz besonderes petri heil#6


----------



## Angeljonas1 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke Barschzocker und selbstverständlich schwimmt er wieder und sorgt hoffentlich für ordentlich Nachwuchs 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Veit (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute nachmittag nochmal knappe 2 Stunden an der Saale, aber diesmal hab ich leider nur einen 50er Rapfenschniepel auf Salmo Slider gefangen und noch 4 Döbel 40 - 45 cm auf Wobbler (Ugly Duckling und Manns) sowie DAM-Spinner. Naja, besser als Schneider. 

@ Angeljoe: Ein Traum von Barsch! Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch!

@ Tisie: Ganz schnell und gleichmäßig. Einfach nur leiern was das Zeug hält!


----------



## Slotti (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

nach ein paar erfolglosen tagen bin ich heute nach einem heftigen Gewitter nochmal kurzfristig an die Saar.

Nach ca. 30 min. konnte ich einen schönen 75er Zander auf einen Delalande Blinker-Hit Gummi in gelb-rot landen. Anschließend gabs noch 2 Fehlbisse somit endlich mal wieder ein actionreicher Abend. Eigentlich kann ein Angelausflug mit einer nagelneuen Rute nicht besser laufen |supergri







Grüße Slotti


----------



## Angeljonas1 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

besten Dank Veit und Petri Slotti, wunderschöner Z-Fisch. Haben einen mit ca. 50cm im Laden im Becken und der hat heute wieder so gnadenlos zugeschlagen. Manchmal sind sie ja bekanntlich ultra-vorsichtig, aber dann wieder ein kurzer Knall und die KöFis werden im vertikalen Fall so eingesaugt, dass sie einmal in der Mitte gefaltet werden....
viel Petri!
jonas


----------



## loki73 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den tollen fischen.

ich komme gerade von meinem vereinssee und kann leider wieder nichts melden. nicht mal ein minibarsch wollte meinen miniwobbler. grrr.
zum mäusemelken.


----------



## Veit (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Slotti, ein wirklich schöner Zandreas!!! 

War heute mit Kumpel Tilo 7 Stunden an der Elbe in Magdeburg Spinnangeln. Es hat sauschlecht gebissen. Tilo hat einen gut 60 cm langen Hecht gefangen auf 8 cm-Kopyto-Shad und noch einen eindeutigen Fehlbiss von einem Zander gehabt. Ich hatte gerade mal einen Fehlbiss, der von jenem HEcht stammte, den Tilo dann kurz darauf fing.


----------



## Maok (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!! Vor allem Slotti zu seinem geilen Zander und angeljoe jonas zu seinem fetten Barsch!!! #6


----------



## TRANSformator (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische....wünschte, bei usn würde es momentan auch so gut laufen....War die letzten 2 Wochen oft mal mit dem Gummifisch / Blinker unterwegs. Bis auf einen Fehlbiss udn ein en gelandeten mittleren Barsch keine Fänge Gestern Abend dann einen Ansitz an einer Stelle, die eigentlich immer Erfolg verspricht. Auf drei Köderfischruten nicht ein Biss... Wenn so lange der Wurm drin ist, verliert man irgendwann den Mut. Wird langsam mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, wenn man hier reinschaut wird man echt grün vor Neid.|rolleyes

Ich gönne den Fängern trotzdem ihre Fische! Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht87 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänge der letzten Tage.
Veit: Die Rapfen sind ja einfach mal der Hammer Petri dazu.
Ich kam in den vergangenen Tagen nicht oft zum Angeln.Konnte nur beim Ansitzen nen 60cm Aal fangen und bei einer kleineren Spinntour 2 Aussteiger von Hechten.


----------



## Veit (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute um die Mittagszeit wieder auf Rapfentour an der Saale. Als Zuschauer mit dabei war Angelopa Dietmar. 
Richtig gut haben die Silbertorpedos zwar diesmal nicht gebissen, aber bereits beim zweiten Wurf konnte ich mich entschneidern, denn ein 71er schnappte sich meinen Salmo Slider. 




Danach hatte ich an dieser Stelle allerdings nur noch einen Rapfenaussteiger und einen halbstarken Döbel auf Manns-Wobbler.
So wechselten wir dann nochmal die Location und am neuen Platz haben die Rapfen dann besser gebissen. Innerhalb einer halben Stunde bekam ich vier spritzige Attacken, aber leider blieb nur einer am Salmo Popper hängern. 69 cm hatte dieser Räuber.




Danach habe ich nochmal an anderer Stelle allein mein Glück versucht und bekam einen Hecht auf Salmo Hornet-Wobbler.
Es ist mir ja fast schon peinlich, aber der maximal 70 cm lange Esox ist mir durch eigenenes Verschulden abgerissen. #q Da ich zu lässig gedrillt habe, hat sich die Schnur in einem Steinhaufen verkantet, wo ich sie nicht mehr raus bekam und ist dann recht schnell aufgerauht und gerissen. Ich hoffe der Hecht wird meinen Wobbler wieder los. Um den Köder ärgert es mich aber auch sehr, denn der ging in letzter Zeit ganz gut und ich hab keinen mehr davon.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen.
Konnte heute am Edersee nen 52cm Hechtschniepel erwischen.Fotos kommen morgen.
Hier der Bericht von gestern und heute http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2142056&postcount=416

LG


----------



## Dirk30 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit.

Hallo Veit,

sag mal, was für einen Knoten benutzt du für die Power Pro ?


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich schätze mal das er ein No knot benutzt!?

Ist auf jeden die Beste Lösung!!!!

So werde jetzt auf zur Iysell...... wurde auch mal wieder Zeit:q


----------



## Veit (2. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Dirk: Jo, nehme meist nen No Knot.

@ all: Boardi Tohl und ich waren heute auf Spinntour an der Saale. Zunächst versuchten wir in Halle unser Glück, die Erfolge hielten sich aber leider sehr in Grenzen. Zwar hatten wir gleich zu Beginn zwei ziemlich eindeutige Zanderfehlbisse auf Gummifisch, aber danach ging in Sachen Hecht+Zander den ganzen Tag garnichts mehr. Selbst an guten, wenig befischten Stellen außerhalb von Halle blieben die Bisse bezahnter Räuber gänzlich aus. Das hätte ich bei dem teilweise recht trüben Wetter eigentlich wesentlich besser erwartet. Wer weiß woran es lang... #c Nur einen kleinen Döbel konnte tohl mit einem Kopyto-Shad überlisten.
Also versuchten wir unser Glück auf Rapfen. Die waren an den Stellen, wo ich in den vergangenen Tagen erfolgreich war, zwar aktiv, aber es gab bloß mehrere Fehlattacken auf verschiedene Köder, doch keiner blieb hängen. An einem anderen Rapfenspot lief es dann aber besser, so dass uns ein Schneidertag erspart blieb. Nachdem tohl und ich dort auch erstmal vier Fehlbisse kassierteb, blieb auf einmal jeder hängen, so dass wir 4 Silberbarren zwischen 60 und 70 cm zum kurzen Landgang überreden konnten. Sie haben nur auf einen Salmo Popper gebissen. Nachdem ich darauf 3 Fische gefangen hatte, gab ich tohl den Köder und auch bei ihm klappte es auf Anhieb mit dem ersten Rapfen seiner Anglerkarriere. Danach hatte der Schwarm wohl leider den Braten gerochen und es gab keine Bisse mehr. 
Ich hoffe es hat tohl ein bisschen Spass gemacht obwohl sich die Erfolge eher in Grenzen hielten. Vielleicht hat er ja einige Erfahrungen mitgenommen, die ihm auch an seiner Haus-Saalestrecke in Weißenfels zu besseren Erfolgen verhelfen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu den Rapfen.

Hier noch nen Bild vom Hecht


----------



## Veit (2. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr schöner Hecht und gut in Szene gesetzt! Dickes Petri und Weiter so!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit: Hab ich mir von dir abgeguckt, wie man ihn hält und vorhält 

Ich hoffe es kommen noch viele weitere, ich bin ja erst 13


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, nachdem mich die Saar seit 1 jahr böse im stich lässt und mir nix nennenswertes dort gelingt bin ich heute (kinderfrei + fraufrei !!!) an einen nebenfluss zum fliegenfischen auf hecht.
von 7 bis 11 keinen hechtbiss, aber dauernd stubser von barschen und döbeln.
also hab ich die 8er rute weggepackt und mit der 6er weitergefischt. prompt fing ich 2 hechtlein, 1 barsch, 1 döbel.
dann wieder bis um 19:00 gar nix, wollte schon aufgeben. böiger gewitterwind, wellen, null sicht ins wasser, fast kein fischen auf sicht.

dann von 7-8 mitten in heftigen gewitterböen auf einmal 2 barsche und 4 hechte, davon der hühne mit dem verkürzten oberkiefer auf dem bild. die anderen waren etwas größer...

einer hat mir beim biss das hardmono (0,8 mm) gekappt, konnte aber nachdem ich zurück zu stahl bin mit dem nächsten wurf gefangen werden. so war er den streamer los und ich hatte ihn zurück. den rest hardmono hab ich eben entsorgt, kommt mir nicht mehr an die rute!


letztenendes 3 barsche, 1 döbel, 6 hechte in 12 stunden rute schwingen. trotz bescheidenem wetter: es gab schon schlechtere tage...


----------



## Slotti (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern @ Veit schöne "Silberpfeile"

gestern gabs für mich gleich 2 Premieren, zuerst ein kleines Welslein von ca 50cm auf einen Rapala Dives-To und später einen kleinen Hecht von ca 60cm auf Delalande Blinker Hit in Pearl Red Head.







|wavey: Slotti


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Slotti zu den zwei Premieren.
Hast du auch noch ein Bild von dem Hecht?

Gruß


----------



## Bobbycar87 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mensch Veit, erst holst du einen Zander nach dem anderen raus und jetzt müssen sich sogar schon die Rapfen vor dir fürchten :m

Schade, dass ich noch nie das Vergnügen hatte so einen Brocken zu drillen.


@ Der_Baer_2008:

Schöner Hecht, mit 13 habe ich solche Fische nur in den Händen meines Vaters bestaunen dürfen. Weiter so!


----------



## maesox (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


Bei mir gabs gestern nur "Halbstarke"....

http://img80.*ih.us/img80/3272/img1347uo2.jpg

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/1859/img1348du7.jpg


TL
Matze


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri maesox zu den Kleinen.


----------



## Steph75 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,Moin
Ich war heute Vormittag ein paar Stündchen mit Boardie Serge7 auf einem unserer Binnenseen zum Spinnfischen.
Um es kurz zu machen: Wir fingen insgesamt 13 Zander zwischen 40 und 67 cm und einen 27 er Barsch.
Hier ein paar Pics der heutigen Fänge


----------



## Hecht87 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri euch beiden sehr schöne Stachler#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Fische!!Petri von mir#h#h


----------



## Shusta (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir an euch zwei. Top!!#6


----------



## Angel-mäx (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Strecke Petri  zu den schönen Fischen
13 ist doch ne Glückszahl
mfg Wolfgang


----------



## serge7 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Angelmäxchen schrieb:


> Schöne Strecke Petri zu den schönen Fischen
> 13 ist doch ne Glückszahl
> mfg Wolfgang


 
Petri Dank.

Das mit der Glückszahl finde ich nicht. Deswegen hab ich Steph ja auch gesagt er soll die 3 oder 4 Aussteiger kurz vorm Boot mitzählen...:q Hat er aber nicht machen wollen...;-)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@serge: Petri zu der schönen Stachler-Strecke


----------



## Ghanja (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mittlerweile bin ich auch wieder in good old Germany und hab heute mein Vereinsgewässer besucht. Resultat war ein Zander sowie ein Rapfen.


----------



## Veit (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr gute Zanderstrecke, dickes Petri, natürlich auch an die anderen Erfolgreichen!
Ich werde bald auch wieder ein paar fangen, mein Rapfenfieber lässt langsam nach zumal ich heute früh keinen überlisten konnte, also muss ich mal meine eigentlichen Lieblinge jagen.  Es gab nur 2 Saaledöbel 40 und 50 cm auf Suxxes-Wobbler.


----------



## Maok (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstma Petri allen Fängern!!! #6 Beachtliche Zanderstrecke muss ich sagen! |bigeyes

Ich war heute zum Spinnfischen anner unteren Hunte (bei Wildeshausen). Konnte 8 handlange Barsche, einen kleinen Hecht (ca. 35 cm) sowie einen guten Döbel (ca. 40 cm) fangen. Einen ca. 30er Barsch hab ich kurz vor meinen Füssen verloren. 7 von den Barschen hatte ich auf Spinner, 1 auf einen Salmo Perch 8F in Barschdekor. Der kleine hatte gerade mal 10 cm und greift nen 8 cm Wobbler an!!! Der Größenwahnsinnige  Den Hecht und den Döbel hatte ich auch auf den Salmo Perch Wobbler. Den Einstieg des fetten Döbels konnte ich sehr gut sehen, war echt spektakulär! 

Während des Angelns hab ich kurz eine stattliche Barbe sehen können. Die hatte bestimmt 60 cm. Vielleicht werde ich ma versuchen den Barben mit Nymphen nachzustellen. Sollen ja nen guten Drill abgeben! 

Hab im Übrigen alle Fische wieder zurückgesetzt (den Hecht musste ich ja sowieso ). 

War auf jeden Fall ein sehr kurzweiliges Angeln, da ich die ganze Zeit über Kontakte hatte. Hat echt ma wieder Spass gemacht! 













Grüße

Maok


----------



## celebration (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tolle Zander-Strecke, dickes Petri.
Ich selbst war vorhin kurz am Verinssee, ein Biss hing nicht, wird ein Hecht gewesen sein und wenig später find es leider an zu regnen, sodass ich kaum eine Stunde angeln konnte.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Maok und Ghanja
Besonders der kleine Hecht gefällt mir 
Hat ne wunderschöne Zeichnung.


----------



## welsfaenger (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, habe auch mal wieder von einem "kleinen" Hecht zu berichten. Eigentlich wollte ich nur den Kindern von einem Freund ein wenig das Angeln zeigen. Nachdem wir schon einige Rotaugen gefangen hatten habe ich noch eine Hechtrute mit Köfi rausgelegt. Beim zusammenpacken hat dann, wirklich direkt beim letzten reinholen, ein netter Hecht zugepackt (in einer Entfernung von ca. 70 Meter, Freunde mit´n Belly haben mir den Köfi vor eine Insel gelegt!). 
Die Maße: 121 cm, 28 pfd.
Ich glaube die beiden Lütten sind jetzt voll mit dem Angelvirus infiziert und träumen heute Nacht noch davon!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri


----------



## Seele (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Netter Zahnaal 
Petri, hast dir ja ne ganz schöne Latte für den Herbst vorgelegt.


----------



## Slotti (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern. 

@ Welsfänger netter Hecht #6

@ Maok hört sich nach einen kurzweiligen Angeltag an ! Petri


----------



## The Driver (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri,

hab auch mal was zu melden. Hab gestern beim Schleppen mit dem guten Rapala Glass Shad Rap einen Barsch gefangen: 50cm und 3,5 Pfd. schwer!
Mein bisher größter!


----------



## Maok (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiler Barsch!!! Fettes Petri! #6


----------



## Slotti (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jupp krasser Barsch |bigeyes Petri Heil


----------



## maesox (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Absoluter Hammer-Barsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Petri!!!!!!!!!!#h*


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo ich war auch unterwegs und zwar an der Barger Sandkuhle im schönen Ostfriesland.Haben dort ein Nachtangeln veranstaltet.Gefangen haben wir 10Barsche von 10cm bis 30cm war alles dabei.Dann noch 1mini Aal und einer von 40cm.Und 20 Rotaugen die teilweise als Köderfische dienten.Hatte noch ein schönen Biss auf großen Köfi aber der Anhieb ging in Leere.

















Gruß Pitti


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

also der Barsch is ja wohl der oberhammer !!! bei mir gings in 3 wochen schweden nich über 38cm  hinaus :-( naja .... dafür jede menge um die 30-35 !! einige hechte mit 75cm aber eben auch keine riesen .. bilder folgen hoffentlich wenn ichs mit der technik hinkriege in den nächsten tagen !!


----------



## serge7 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Dank und Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Welsfänger und Driver: Herrliche Fische und in vernünftigen Größen.#6

Ich melde dann nochmal schnell 7 Zander von vorgestern von boardie Holger und mir nach. Anbei einige "Impressionen"...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...petri Euch beiden...
...hatte Holger mir am Telefon schon erzählt...
...denke am 15.08. bin ich auch mal wieder auf dem "Meer"|rolleyes..


----------



## Maok (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Zandern! #6


----------



## serge7 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Stefan

Petri Dank. Wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit, daß Du mal vorbei kommst...|supergri


----------



## Stachelritter86 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einen wunderschönen guten MONTAG! 

das Wochenende war mal wieder erfolgreich. War mit Boardie Ghanja am Eixendorfer Stausee und Ghanja musste auch nach dem 3 Wurf mit Landehandschuh und Lipgrip ausstaffiert zur Ersten Landungshilfe. Ein richtig fetter 1,07er Entenschnabel hatte sich die orange-glitter Sandra geschnappt. Der erste Meter dieser Saison im inoffiziellen Wettkampf Stachelritter86 vs. Ghanja geht dann halt an mich!

Kurz dannach gabs dann noch einen kleinen Zander. Alles in allem ein schönes Wochenende. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Promachos (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo, Holger und Kai!

Klasse Fische. Ein herzliches "Petri" euch beiden - und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Welsfänger und The Driver :  Gaaanz, gaaanz, gaaaanz dickes Petri euch beiden 

Petri natürlich auch an alle anderen Fängern.y<


----------



## Sandro25 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage, besonders zu dm geilen Barsch!

Ich war vorhin vor dem Einkaufen:m mal fix an nem Vereinsgewässer, da heute kein Badewetter ist und auch keine Taucher vor Ort waren, versuchte ich mal mein Glück und siehe da, innerhalb von ner guten Stunde konnte ich 4 Hechte fangen.
Als erstes war ein ca. 40er Schniepel auf meinen Illex WaterMonitor rein gefallen, es folgten 2 weitere die nicht viel größer waren um ehrlich zu sein, waren sie sogar kleiner.






Kurz vor Schluß packte dann doch noch mal ein sehr schlanker 75er Esox zu.





Alles in allem ein schöner kurzer Angeltrip, die Fische durften natürlich alle wieder schwimmen.





Ach ja, ein altes bekanntes Gesicht hab ich auch getroffen, leider war er nicht sehr gesprächig|uhoh:


----------



## Maok (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten!!! #6 Schönes Release-Foto!!!


----------



## Seit 1904 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ The Driver: Petri zum klasse Barsch - und dem Rest natuerlich auch zu ihren Faengen!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Sandro: Petri zu deinen Fängen.Ich finde die Hechte haben im Vergleich zu unseren kleinere Köpfe |kopfkrat


----------



## Sandro25 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke für die petris.die sahen mir im allgemeinen ein bissel verkümmert aus*mfg


----------



## andree_h1978 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo,
habe heute zum ersten mal einen spinnerbait ausprobiert 
und konnte gleich beim achten wurf einen hecht landen!!!
ist zwar nur 61cm und 1,6kg aber für den ersten versuch mit spinnerbait schon mal nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Molke-Drink (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Sandro25 schrieb:


> danke für die petris.die sahen mir im allgemeinen ein bissel verkümmert aus*mfg



Ist jetzt nicht schlimm gemeint aber da sind unsere ja Pittbulls gegen


----------



## Sandro25 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht schlimm gemeint aber da sind unsere ja Pittbulls gegen


 
Ja wie gesagt, sahen echt verhungert aus, wer weiß, vielleicht macht denen das Wetter ja auch zu schaffen|kopfkrat

Petri André, wer ständig neues versucht, wird halt auch belohnt


----------



## Veit (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute den ganzen Vormittag an der Saale unterwegs, doch es hat alles andere als gut gebissen, zumindest in Anbetracht der recht langen Angelzeit.
Zunächst ging ein ca. 40er Döbel auf Suxxes-Wobbler. An anderer Stelle gabs dann mal einen Fehlbiss auf Gummi, der wohl von nem kleinen Zander gestammt haben dürfte. Nachdem ich mehrere weitere Spots ohne jeglichen Zupfer befischt hatte, ging dann ein wirklich winziger Zander, wahrscheinlich sogar der kleinste, den ich jemals gefangen habe, auf einen Illex Squirell-Wobbler. PB im negativen Sinne sozusagen. |evil:




Wenigstens reichte es noch für einen leicht versöhnlichen Abschluss in Form von einem ca. 70 cm langen Hecht, der auf Kopyto-Shad gebissen hat.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu deinem "PB"


----------



## Gorcky (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch!! Mal was anderes wenigstens. So musste das mal sehen...|supergri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Mal was anderes wenigstens. So musste das mal sehen...|supergri



Genau! Nicht immer nur die großen und mittleren Zander, sondern auch mal ein wirklich richtig Kleinen


----------



## GiantKiller (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Leider etwas verschwommen, aber man erkennts:


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@giant killer

auf was haben sie gebissen???


----------



## GiantKiller (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auf Sonnenbarschbrei. Am Ende waren es so 12 Kilo.

Schon nach 1 Stunde war viel im Fass:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die Krebse haben meine Hechte immer im Magen


----------



## sevone (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyes Was machst du denn mit *12 kilo* krebsen?

bereitest du die alle frisch zu und dann gibts ein großes krebsessen, so wie die schweden das machen?


----------



## GiantKiller (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

übrig bleibt nachdem kochen nicht mehr soviel. ein teil wird frisch verzehrt, der rest mit öl und knoblauch eingelegt.


----------



## Ammon (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wie fängt man solche viecher konkret?


----------



## Veit (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war Nachtspinnangeln an der Elbe, denn ich wollte mal wieder einen schönen Zandrino fangen. Es hat nicht übermäßig gut gebissen, aber das Ergebnis war doch absolut ok. 
Lange musste ich nicht warten, da hatte sich auch schon ein 70er dem Kopyto-Gummifisch geschnappt.





Der nächste biss nur wenige Minuten später, schlitze aber leider nach kurzem Drill aus.
Bald folgte der nächste Biss auf Kopyto und ein 55er kam kurz an Land.




Als dann wieder ein Fisch am Jighaken hing, merkte ich gleich, dass dessen Widerstand sich komisch anfühlt. Ich dachte an einen Hecht oder kleineren Wels, doch zu meiner Überraschung hatte ein schöner 58er Döbel zugeschnappt. (in der Elbe eher nicht so häufige Fischart)




Danach versuchte ich es mit Wobbler und dies wurde auch belohnt. Ein guter 72er Zander ging auf den Salmo Perch.




Später hatte ich nur noch zwei Fehlbisse auf Gummi und hab dann auch bald den Heimweg angetreten.


----------



## Gorcky (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Alter Vatter Veit,

das war mal wieder ne tolle "Nacht" die du am Wasser verbracht hast! Digges Petri zu den echt tollen Fischen!!!#6


----------



## Hai-Happen (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyes Donnerwetter!!!

Das nenne ich mal einen erfolgreichen Angelabend#6!

Da kann man ja direkt neidisch werden:l, auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri an den Fänger!!!

Gruß aus Hamburg!


----------



## safe667 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

netter barsch aus dem mittellandkanal...
gebissen auf den guten alten tauwurm...


----------



## Hecht87 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zur 1A Strecke und denn anderen natürlich sehr schöne Fische dabei


----------



## GiantKiller (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Ammon schrieb:


> wie fängt man solche viecher konkret?




etwa so:


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit,

sach mal, was arbeitest du, dass du sooooo oft am Wasser sein kannst?#c|rolleyes
Ich will diesen Job auch!!!:m

Wieder mal ein ganz digges "P" zu deiner Strecke!|supergri


----------



## Veit (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke ür die Petris!  Werde heute abend ausnahmsweise mal einen Ansitz machen. Hab nämlich noch keinen einzigen Aal dieses Jahr gefangen. #q

@ MFT-Dirk: Momentan garnicht, weil ich meine Ausbildung kürzlich abgeschlossen hab und demnächst anfange zu studieren. :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Danke ür die Petris!  Werde heute abend ausnahmsweise mal einen Ansitz machen. Hab nämlich noch keinen einzigen Aal dieses Jahr gefangen. #q
> 
> @ MFT-Dirk: Momentan garnicht, weil ich meine Ausbildung kürzlich abgeschlossen hab und demnächst anfange zu studieren. :g




Gut, das erklärt Alles!!!
Hast Recht, dass du deine Zeit so nutzt.
Wer weiß ob du später nochmal soviel davon hast...#c

Viel Glück beim Ansitz!


----------



## actron (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ MFT-Dirk: Momentan garnicht, weil ich meine Ausbildung kürzlich abgeschlossen hab und demnächst anfange zu studieren. :g




Also die Fische haste schon Studiert Veit ))


----------



## Onkel Tom (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Ich kann heute folgendes von der Oder vermelden!
Zwei Hechte, ein 55er sowie einen zwischen 105 und 110 cm und drei Barsche um die 25 cm.

Einen kleinen Bericht dazu gibt es im "Oder-Thread"

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2147491&postcount=749


----------



## crocodile (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen! Schön zu lesen wie Ihr mit unseren lieben Lebewesen umgeht (z.B. Onkeltom). #6

Wenn ich Veits Berichte lese, denke ich, ich muss umziehen. Respekt!


----------



## Zanderlui (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so hier dann mal ein hecht vom kumpel letzte woche auf der müritz gefangen ohne stahlvorfach auf kleinen 6cm langen gummifisch mit 22er schnur mono!!!drill dauerte 45minuten warum ganz einfach-der fisch war in der schwanzflosse gehakt!!|bigeyes
hecht ist 1.14m lang und 23pfund schwer


----------



## Johnnie Walker (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an deinen Kumpel, aber _*ein* _ Foto hätte auch gereicht^^..


----------



## Hackersepp (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich kann heute folgendes von der Oder vermelden!
> Zwei Hechte, ein 55er sowie einen zwischen 105 und 110 cm und drei Barsche um die 25 cm.
> ...


 
Dickes Petri Onkel Tom!

Aber eins find ich richtig lustig:

Sonst fotografierst du jeden Fuzzihecht, - und einmal kommt ein kapitaler .....

Spaß beiseite      nochmals Petri Heil!

tolle Zanderstrecke Veit! Weiter so! hoffenstlich wirds was mit deinem Aal! |wavey:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ Veit zu der geilen Zanderstrecke 
Und natürlich auch zu Onkeltom.Auch wenn kein Foto vorliegt, finde ich das es glaubwürdig klingt.Schön wie du mit der Dame umgegangen bist


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*petri, onkel* *tom!*


----------



## Sickly (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ MFT-Dirk: Momentan garnicht, weil ich meine Ausbildung kürzlich abgeschlossen hab und demnächst anfange zu studieren. :g



Auch noch ein Petri von mir zu deinen tollen Fägen Veit, lese deine Berichte ja immer gerne. Wo willst du denn studieren? Gibt es da auch Wasser???

Petri auch an Onkel Tom, man kann einen tollen Fisch ja auch so in Erinnerung behalten


----------



## Slotti (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzen tage.

Wir waren gestern auch wieder mit einem kleinen Trupp an der Saar, für mich gabs einen kleinen Barsch auf Miniwobbler das schöne war das der Biss in Ufernähe kam so das ich das Geschehen genau verfolgen konnte.

Was die Zander angeht lief es gestern bei den Brüdern Hellbrück wesentlich besser, erst konnte Elmar einen schönen 66cm Stachelritter überlisten und später Jörg einen tollen und vor allendingen sehr gut genährten 79cm Zander nachlegen. 












|wavey: Slotti


----------



## maesox (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Schöne Fische,Petri!!!!!!!!!*

Sollte auch mal wieder dringend meine Rute raus holen...........wenn ich die vielen Bilder seh,steigt der Druck  langsam aber sicher ins Unermessliche!!!!!!!


TL
Matze


----------



## Slotti (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> Sollte auch mal wieder dringend meine Rute raus holen...........wenn ich die vielen Bilder seh,steigt der Druck  langsam aber sicher ins Unermessliche!!!!!!!
> 
> Matze



Hi Matze,

ROFL wenn das mal nicht der Ferkelfahnder sieht. *lachmichschlapp*

PS nun weißte auch wer deine Rute baut 

Grüße Mark


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*TATÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!*

(oder so ähnlich)

EDIT: Ach ja, Slotti, Petri zum Barsch und bestell deinen Kumpels mal auch n nettes Petri von mir!


----------



## Veit (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Super-Fischen! Vorallem die zwei Meterhechte sind klasse, die schönen Zandrions natürlich auch!

Ich war eben an der Saale Spinnfischen und irgendwie wünsche ich mir nun, dass ich lieber zu Hause geblieben wäre. 
Bei diesem perfekten Wetter hab ich neben den Zielfischen Döbel+Rapfen natürlich auf einen Mittagshitze-Wels gehofft, immerhin hat das in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder funktioniert.
Nach einer Stunde angeln sah das Resultat erschreckend schlecht aus. Weder ein Rapfen noch ein Döbel haben gebissen. Absoluter Totentanz auf alle bis dahin angebotenen Köder. 
Nach einer kurzen Trinkpause stellte ich mich erneut ins Wasser, nun mit einem Salmo Perch-Wobbler als Köder. Drei Würfe damit, dann kam tatsächlich der Biss aller Bisse und das fast vor meinen Füßen. Augenblicklich setzte mein Gegner zu einer gewaltigen Flucht an und spätestens das kurz darauf folgende kurze Gefühl, der Fisch wäre ab, während er sich dabei nur um die eigene Achse dreht, war das sichere Zeichen, dass ein Großwels am Haken hing. In der Anfangsphase des Drills hat man diesen Riesen mit eher unterdimensioniertem Gerät natürlich wenig entgegenzusetzen und das nutzte der Wels leider aus. Nach etwa fünf Minuten Drill gelang es mir nicht, den Urian von einem großen im Wasser liegenden Ast fernzuhalten. Damit war mein Schicksal besiegt, denn Sekunden später riss die Hauptschnur. 
Zum :v:v:v und :c:c:c war mir danach zu Mute, aber das hätte den Fisch auch nicht zurückgebracht, so dass ich danach sofort nach Hause gefahren bin.
Mein Pech mit den Welsen im diesen Jahr ist leider größer als sonst. Auch wenn ich ja zwei schöne Exemplar von 1,60 und 1,65 m landen konnte, war dies nun der fünfte abgerissene Bartelträger für 2008. |gr: Ich denke, es hat viel damit zu tun, dass die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische immer höher wird. Hatte ich vor drei Jahren hauptsächlich Fische um die 1,30 m gefangen, so waren sie letztes Jahr im Schnitt 1,50 m und diesen Jahr, sind sie offenbar noch größer. 
Mein Ziel dieses Jahr 3 Meterwelse zu fangen, ist nun wohl in weite Ferne gerückt. Auch wenn der Sommer noch nicht vorbei ist, ist es fraglich, ob nochmal ein Tag mit solch perfekten Bedingungen wie heute kommen wird.....


----------



## Gorcky (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri zu den Super-Fischen! Vorallem die zwei Meterhechte sind klasse, die schönen Zandrions natürlich auch!
> 
> Ich war eben an der Saale Spinnfischen und irgendwie wünsche ich mir nun, dass ich lieber zu Hause geblieben wäre.
> Bei diesem perfekten Wetter hab ich neben den Zielfischen Döbel+Rapfen natürlich auf einen Mittagshitze-Wels gehofft, immerhin hat das in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder funktioniert.
> ...


 

Oh Mann, wie ich dieses Gefühl nur zu gut kenne... Es werden auch wieder bessere Tage kommen und ausserdem wäre es ja auch langweilig,wenn ausnahmslos jeder Fisch nen Foto ergeben würde!!:vik: Geh heute Abend auch mal mein Glück versuchen...


----------



## Maok (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Onkel Tom
Petri zu der fetten Hechtdame!!! #6

@ Slotti
Schöne Fische!!! Echt gut genährt. 

@Veit
Schade, dass Du den Wels nicht erwischt hast! Aber die nächste Chance kommt bestimmt!


Gestern waren WickedWalleye und ich ma wieder ne Runde Spinnfischen anner Unterweser. Das Wetter war richtig geil, man konnte schön den ganzen Abend im T-Shirt fischen.  Wir angelten also so vor uns hin und tranken dabei gemütlich nen Bierchen. Der erste Fisch des Abends meldete sich bei mir. Mein Köder befand sich in etwa 4 m Tiefe und ich hatte ihn gerade nen Stück hochgezupft. Jetzt müsste er wieder absinken, dachte ich, doch er tat es nicht. Schneller, harter Anschlag und es hing was dran. Schnell merkte ich, dass es ein guter war. :q Kurzer, aber heftiger Drill und ich konnte diesen schönen Barsch hier landen:











Wir haben den Barsch auf 40 cm geschätzt (hab ihn released, daher keine genaue Messung). Gebissen hat er auf 4" Walleye Assassin (Farbe: Chicken on a chain) mit Glasrassel im Schwanzteller

Kurz darauf rappelte es bei WW. Direkt davor hatte ich noch zu ihm gesagt, dass genau da, wo gerade sein Köder war, ich schon oft gute Barsche gefangen hab. Is echt verrückt manchmal... :q Nach kurzem Drill kam der hier zum Vorschein:





Der Barsch war exakt 37 cm lang. Gebissen hat er auf 4" Walleye Assassin (Farbe: Silver Phantom CT)






Auf unsere beiden schönen Barsche ham wa dann erstma nen Bierchen getrunken. :vik: Dann Stelle gewechselt und nach kurzer Zeit konnte ich diesen absolut größenwahnsinnigen Monsterbarsch fangen:





Das war, glaube ich, der kleinste Barsch, den ich je gefangen hab!!! :q Und an der Unterweser geradezu eine Sensation! 

Kurz danach hatte ich wieder einen Biss, schlag an und mir kommt folgendes entgegen:





Der Schwanzteller mit Rassel drin war hinterlistig abgebissen worden!!! 

Als nächstes war WW wieder anner Reihe. Kurz vorm Ufer packte dieser nette Zander den Gummifisch:










Er hatte wohl an die 40 cm und wurde nach seinem Fototermin schnell released. Gebissen hat er auf 4" Walleye Assassin (Farbe: Limetreuse)

Einige Zeit später hatte ich dann wieder einen dran. Da der Biss sehr nah am Ufer kam und ich an der Stelle oft schon nachts Zander gefangen hatte, war ich fest davon überzeugt, dass es wohl diesmal auch einer ist. Der Fisch kämpfte gut, aber als er sich dann nah bei mir befand, konnte ich sehen, dass es anstattdessen ein fetter Aland war! :q So sah der gute aus:





Hatte wohl an die 3 Pfund. Gebissen hat er auf nen 8 cm Kopyto in Grün-Glitter-Schwarz mit Glasrassel im Schwanzteller

Danach tat sich nix mehr, aber wir waren mehr als zufrieden!!! :vik: Waren für uns seit langem die schönsten Fänge auf unserer Hausstrecke! :q So kann es weiter gehen!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## barschzocker1961 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

netter bericht und tolle bilder#6


----------



## Dart (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petrie zu den schönen Fischen#6
@veit
Manno, du hast ja richtige Luxussorgen bei deiner Welsquote:vik:
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Slotti (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit shit happens ! es kommen sicher wieder bessere tage 

@WickedWalleye und Maok

ganz ganz dickes Petri zum beenden eurer Spinnfischdurststrecke auf die Barsche bin ich schon etwas neidig sowas in 30+ will bei mir einfach nicht beißen. @ WW nun ist die SSIII wohl keine Jungfrau mehr was? :m

Grüße Slotti


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ WW nun ist die SSIII wohl keine Jungfrau mehr was? :m



:vik:

und macht ne schöne Kurve im Drill, auch bei Barschen!


----------



## Maok (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, das tut sie!!! :m Aber nich so wie meine geliebte Zander 300! :g 

Danke für die Petris! :vik:


----------



## The Driver (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Maok,

ist der Barsch auf dem 3. Bild ein absolut identischer Zwilling vom ersten? kann das sein? ich mein wegen der schwanzflosse und so.... da ist doch derselbe Fisch, oder?


----------



## Maok (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Meinst Du wir haben den rumgereicht oder wie? |kopfkrat

Ich kann Dir versichern, dass es 2 verschiedene Barsche waren.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nee, die sehen erstens beide völlig anders aus (Nummer eins ist z.B wesentl. hochrückiger) und zweitens haben die die Schwanzflosse hier alle so "angenibbelt", weil sie grundnah stehen und das untere Flossenende deswegen leicht verkümmert.

@Maok: Oder ham wir sowas etwa nötig? #c


----------



## Maok (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ne, ham wa nich. :g


----------



## Veit (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo von mir auch Petri ihr beiden! Schöner Bilder und ein gelungener Bericht!
Freue mich für euch, dass euch heute mal wieder gerappelt hat!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger#6

War für ein paar Stunden am Rhein konnte nen ü40 Barsch verhaften... sonst lief gar nichts keine Rapfen, keine Zander, mit Zander hab ich um diese Tageszeit wieso nicht gerechnet aber komisch war das sich noch nicht mal die Rapfen blicken lassen haben!!!


----------



## maesox (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jungs,ihr haut ja wieder richtig rein!!!!!!!! Petri!!!!!!

TL Matze


PS: achja,tolle pic´s!!!!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen


----------



## bassking (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Maok schrieb:


> Ne, ham wa nich. :g



Eben ! 

Wenn die Anderen wüssten, was Ihr an Dickbarschen aus der Weser knallt #6

Die verkümmerten Schwanzflossen sind an der Weser häufig- denke mal, die Fische haben häufig Kontakt mit der Steinpackung...

Petri !

Bassking.


----------



## Sargblei (7. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So war eben mal 1,5 Std. Dropshoten am MLK.
Da hier bei mir quasi vor der Haustür immer zuviel Trubel ist ( Gastfahrschiffahrt etc. ) dachte ich fährste mal 3 Km aufs Dorf an den MLK.Hab mich dann unter einer Brücke niedergelassen.
Als ich nach 15 min. den ersten Barsch ( 25er , schwimmt wieder ) gelandet hatte , rückte auf der anderen Kanalseite mit ihren Rollern , die Osteuropäische Dorfjugend samt ihren Kleinbrüstigen Groupies an. |rolleyes
Die meinten dann um 20.30 Uhr noch im MLK schwimmen zu müssen , und missbrauchten den Brückenbogen als 10 m Turm.
Da ich auch nicht weiter auf Stress aus war , meinen Hund zuhause gelassen hatte , und auch kein Bock hatte einen von denen im Kanal zu versenken , bin ich dann eine Brücke weitergefahren.Dort hatte ich allerdings nur noch 2 Aussteiger , was wohl auch Barsche waren vom Gefühl her.


----------



## Veit (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

In der vergangenen Nacht war ich an der Elbe auf Zanderjagd und durfte mal wieder eine richtige Sternstunde erleben, nachdem es zuletzt vergleichsweise zäh an meinem Hot Spot lief.
Zunächst sah es aber danach überhaupt nicht aus. Ich versuchte mein Glück mit Gummifisch, doch darauf fuhren meine stachligen Lieblinge diesmal garnicht ab. Nach einer halben Stunde endlich mal ein Biss auf Kopyto. Es war aber kein Stachelritter, sondern ein Wels. Leider ca. 1 Meter kleiner, als jener, der mir gestern abgerissen ist. |evil:




Da es auf Gummi nicht lief, griff ich zum Wobbler und natürlich bekam als erstes der bewährte Salmo Perch seine Chance. Eine Resonanz darauf blieb allerdings völlig aus. 
Na gut, wenn es eh nicht beißt, kann man ja mal rumexperimentieren, also hängte ich einen schlanken, tieflaufenden Suxxes-Wobbler in den Karabiner, den ich mir erst gestern gekauft hatte. Ehrlichgesagt versprach ich mir damit nix, da es ein Rasselwobbler ist und ich an meiner Angelstelle mit sowas bisher keinerlei Erfolg hatte. Umso erstaunter war ich, als ich nach wenigen Würfen Fischkontakt hatte. Der Schuppenträger schlitzte aber nach kurzem Drill wieder aus. Da glaubte ich noch an Zufall, als meine Rute aber nach drei weiteren Würfen schon wieder krumm war, wurde ich stutzig. Diesmal konnte ich dann auch einen 64er Zander landen.




Schon wenige Minuten später klingelte es erneut und so langsam wurde mir klar, dass ich hier mit einem Topp-Wobbler fischte. Die Kampfstärke des Fisches, deutete auf eine gute Größe hin und in der Tat handelte es sich um einen stattlichen 76er.




Der Fangreigen setzte sich fort mit einem 55er Schniepel.




Auch der nächste Zandrino war nur geringfügig größer, aber dennoch ein weiterer Beweis, dass der Suxxes-Wobbler sehr hoch im Kurs stand bei den Stachelrittern.




Es ging in dieser Phase richtig ab, denn direkt nachdem ich diesen Fisch zurückgesetzt hatte, folgten bei den den kommenden drei Würfen, drei Fischkontakte, von denen ich aber erst den dritten landen konnte. Einer der beiden ausgeschlitzten Fische ging erst direkt vorm Kescher verloren und hatte auch gute 70 cm. Diese Größe besaß aber auch der gelandete Zander. - Ein feister 72er.




Danach ging es etwas ruhiger zur Sache, aber auch trotzdem dauerte es keine Viertelstunde bis der nächste Fisch von 68 cm den Wobbler schnappte und einen kurzen Landgang antrat. 




Es biss nun bereits etwas zäher, aber nach noch einem Aussteiger, konnte ich zum Abschluss einen 73 cm langen Zander in kurzzeitige Untersuchungshaft nehmen.




Innerhalb von drei Stunden 7 gelandete Zander, 4 Ausschlitzer und einige Fehlbisse. - Der Suxxes-Wobbler hatte tatsächlich den versprochenen Erfolg gebracht. Da hat sich die fast lächerliche Ausgabe von 5,99 Euro dafür mehr als gelohnt. Vorallem bin ich überrascht, dass dieser Köder so spitzenmäßig gefangen hat -schließlich war es eine meiner besten Zandernächte- während andere, über Monate bewährte Köder absolut versagt haben. Wie dem auch sei, ich bin sehr zufrieden nach Hause gefahren und freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Veit.


----------



## mrmayo (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wahnsinns Strecke,Veit!
ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Respekt, Veit, Respekt! #6


----------



## Sargblei (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit

Na du machst Sachen .... |bigeyes
Dickes Petri von mir ! #6


----------



## Maok (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Saubere Sache, Veit!!!! #6


----------



## LocalPower (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri #6 ...und das mit soagr noch mit Rasseln :q


----------



## pikehunter (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*@ Veit*

Zu so einer Strecke gehört schon mehr als nur Glück!
Vor allem, wenn man öfter in vieler Hinsicht so erfolgreich fischt.
Dazu gehört Erfahrung , Instinkt und jede Menge gewußt wie!
Respekt, Respekt, oh du großer ZANDERMEISTER !#6

@alle
Habe da mal eine Frage. Da ich kein extra "Trööt" starten wollte und sicher bin, hier Kompetenz zu finden, frage ich hier: Die Mehrheit von Euch fischt mit geflochtenen Schnüren. Wer von Euch bindet ein Stück monofile Schnur ( idealerweise FC ) zwischen geflochtener und dem Vorfach? -Von wegen Abrissfestigkeit, Pufferung auf den letzten Metern und (Un)Sichtbarkeit für den Fisch.
Bin schon auf Eure Meineungen (Erfahrungen) sehr gespannt.

Gruß
pikehunter


----------



## Veit (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Petri #6 ...und das mit soagr noch mit Rasseln :q



Da sagst du was. Ich war echt super überrascht, dass das diesmal so super geklappt hat. Hab dort wirklich schon ne ganze Reihe Rasselwobbler probiert und nie was damit gefangen.

Aber das ist doch das Salz in der Suppe beim Angeln. Man ist nie vor Überraschungen sicher und lernt nie aus. :m


----------



## maesox (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit

*Sauber!!!!!!! Respekt!!!!!#6*


Gruß
Matze


----------



## Hackersepp (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tolle Strecke Veit! Meine Anerkennung! 

Da hat der Suxxes Wobbler seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht und dir Success/ Erfolg beschert :q#6


----------



## Slotti (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit sehr beeindruckende Strecke !! dickes Petri


----------



## rainer1962 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Da sagst du was. Ich war echt super überrascht, dass das diesmal so super geklappt hat. Hab dort wirklich schon ne ganze Reihe Rasselwobbler probiert und nie was damit gefangen.
> 
> Aber das ist doch das Salz in der Suppe beim Angeln. Man ist nie vor Überraschungen sicher und lernt nie aus. :m


 

siehste Veit im Glasrasselfred haste noch was andres behauptet
nun denn, man muss halt immer flexibel und lernfähig sein #6

Petri zu den Fischen

p.s. welcher von den suxxes war es denn???


----------



## serge7 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit. Beeindruckende Durchschnittsgrößen.#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6Petri Veit..#6

Klasse Serie...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Strecke Veit.Gaaaaaaaanz dickes Petri zu den geilen Stachlern


----------



## fantazia (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit#6.
Nun rennen sie alle in den Laden und kaufen Suxxes Wobbler :q.


----------



## maesox (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> Petri Veit#6.
> Nun rennen sie alle in den Laden und kaufen Suxxes Wobbler :q.


 



loooooooooool.............mein Gedanke,@Fanta!! :m


----------



## barschzocker1961 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

geile zander veit#6#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> Nun rennen sie alle in den Laden und kaufen Suxxes Wobbler



|muahah:
Ich geh jetzt auch mal in Laden, aber nicht um ein Suxxes zu holen, sondern weil ich letztens meinen Lieblings-FZ im Edersee versenkt hab :vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri Zandermeister Veit!
ist schon hammer wie viele Zander du so fängst|bigeyes. RESPEKT#6#6#6!!


----------



## DRU (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey Veit, 
ein mächtiges Petri für Deine Massenverhaftung:q
-RESPEKT-
Dein Nick könnte eh Zanderguru oder Zanderflüsterer und der der mit den Zandern tantzt sein, oder .......

vielleicht kannten sie an Deinem Hot Spot einfach schon Deine gesamte Köderbox und wollten sich einfach nicht durch alte Bekannte zu einem Landgang überreden lassen,.... kleiner Scherz, aber wer weiss das schon so genau,.....

Hau rein 

Grüße


----------



## Veit (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris!!!

Gestern war mein Boardkumpel Tilo zu Besuch und so gings auf gemeinsame Angeltour bei der wir es hauptsächlich auf Zander abgesehen hatten. Die Zielfische ließen sich zu später Stunde nicht lumpen, doch zuvor gab es noch einen anderen richtig tollen Fang. Auf meinen neu entdeckten Suxxes-Wunderwobbler gab es kurz nach dem Auswurf einen hammerharten Fisch mitten in der Strömung. Ich rechnete zwar gleich damit, dass ein Rapfen zugeschnappt hatte, doch welche Ausmaße der Silberbarren hatte, wusste ich in diesem Moment noch nicht. Eine solche unbändige Kampfkraft wie sie dieser Fisch an den Tag legte, hatte ich bei noch keinem dieser Art erlebt, obwohl ich ja eine gute Exemplare in den letzten Wochen gefangen hatte. Fast zehn Minuten hatte ich zu drillen bis ich einen der schönsten Fische meiner bisherigen Anglerlaufbahn per Hand landen konnte. Der bullige und makellose Körperbau dieses wirklich kapitalen Fisches war nicht vergleichbar mit mehreren, fast gleichlangen Rapfen, die ich bislang schon gefangen hatte. Stolze 85 cm hatte dieser Trumm. - Neuer PB und vermutlich wird es schwer, so einen Charakterfisch jemals wieder zu fangen.





Später lief es dann auch auf Zander recht gut. Nachdem mir bereits zwei Stachelritter ausgeschlitzt waren, legte Tilo mit einem knapp 60er vor.




Etwa eine halbe Stunde später hing auch bei mir ein 68er sicher.




Die Bisse kamen nun in recht kurzen Abständen, so dauert es nicht lange bis Tilo einen schönen 72er verhaften konnte.




Ich ließ einen 70er folgen.




Bei Tilo gab es gleich danach zwei kräftige Bisse, die leider nicht hingen. Ich hatte mehr Glück, denn es stieg ein 73er ein, der dem schnellen Foto nicht entkam.




Köder war auch bei allen Zandern wieder die Wobblerfangmaschine von Suxxes.
Damit beendeten wir dann beide zufrieden den erfolgreichen Angelabend.


----------



## Sargblei (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was ein Gerät von Rapfen ... |bigeyes
Petri Veit und Thilo !
Zander ist ja bei dir ( euch ) schon standard .... :q
Aber dein neuer Wobbler wird bestimmt irgendwann eingerahmt an der Wand hängen , wenn er mal ausgedient hat ....


----------



## zokky (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu den tollen Fischen und Bildern.
Ziehen deine Fänge nicht den Neid anderer Angler nach sich? Ich hatte mal innerhalb eines Jahres mehr Graskarpfen als alle anderen zusammen gefangen, da konnte ich einen Neid deverser Leute schon spüren.


----------



## Weissnixbeissnix (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Echt geiler Trümmer dickes Petri euch beiden #6


----------



## BanditOG (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, auch von mir #6


----------



## Hai-Happen (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri euch beiden:m!

So einen Klops von Rapfen habe ich noch nie gesehen|bigeyes, geschweige denn an der Angel gehabt#d!

Ansonsten "mal wieder" eine tolle Strecke von Fisch#r!

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Woah! Veit was für ein Rapfen. Alle Achtung mein Lieber! Petri Heil


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boaaaaah, waaaas ein Raaaapfen Alteeeeeeer |bigeyes
Man man man gaaanz dickes Petri Veit zu der geilen Kampfmaschine.

Und dann schon wieder sone Zanderstrecke |uhoh:
Man des mahct mich verrückt.:q
Auf jedne Fall ein gaaanz großes Petri an dich und an Thilo.


----------



## GuidoOo (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Achja, Achja...der Veit....da bleibt einem ja glatt die Spucke wech...Traumgewässer-->Sehr guter Angler-->Viele Fische!!!Ist doch ganz logisch*grinz*

Naja...auch ich war mal wieder auf dem Wasser und wie soll ich sagen...geringfügiger Erfolg: 3 Hechte und viele Barsche...
Köder waren Effzett-Blinker,Cora-Z Dogy Jerk von Cormoran und Mepps Spinner Gr.5 in Neon Rot, außerdem bekam ich noch einen Austeiger auf Rapala Jointed Floating 9cm


----------



## Felix 1969 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Rapfen is ja schon Rekordverdächtig.|bigeyesEin dickes Petri von mir#6

LG
Felix


----------



## serge7 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger! Besonders an Veit und Thilo. Der Rapfen-Klotz ist ein absolutes Sahnestück und auch bei den Zandern habt ihr in letzter Zeit sehr sehr gute Durchschnittsgrößen. Tollen Spot an der Elbe habt ihr da, behaltet den blos für Euch...

Bei uns im Norden ist es z.Zt. vom Ufer zumindest viel mit Suchen verbunden. Die Zander sind weit verteilt. Ich konnte die letzten 2 Tage zum Ende meines Urlaubs auch noch einige schöne Stachler verhaften. Das beste Foto möchte ich Euch hier gerne nochmal präsentieren.


----------



## Waagemann (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger saugeile Fische#6#6#6!


----------



## morelia2k4 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris!!!
> 
> Auf meinen neu entdeckten Suxxes-Wunderwobbler gab es kurz nach dem Auswurf einen hammerharten Fisch mitten in der Strömung. Ich rechnete zwar gleich damit, dass ein Rapfen zugeschnappt hatte, doch welche Ausmaße der Silberbarren hatte, wusste ich in diesem Moment noch nicht. Eine solche unbändige Kampfkraft wie sie dieser Fisch an den Tag legte, hatte ich bei noch keinem dieser Art erlebt, obwohl ich ja eine gute Exemplare in den letzten Wochen gefangen hatte. Fast zehn Minuten hatte ich zu drillen



Petri zu diesem Monster,

erzähl mir/uns doch mal welche Schnurr und was für ein Vorfach du drauf hattest.

Gruß morelia


----------



## fantazia (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



morelia2k4 schrieb:


> Petri zu diesem Monster,
> 
> erzähl mir/uns doch mal welche Schnurr und was für ein Vorfach du drauf hattest.
> 
> Gruß morelia


Is doch wurst wenn man drillen kann und keine Hindernisse im weg sind landest den auch mit 18er Mono oder so.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@serge: Petri zu deinen Fängen und der Zander ist wunderschön :k


----------



## Hecht87 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu dem Ausnahme Rapfen und natürlich zu den zahlreichen Zandern.
@fanta: Ich denke mit 0,18mm Mono ist so ein Brocken nicht zu bendigen#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Hecht87 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit 0,18mm Mono ist so ein Brocken nicht zu bendigen



I think so too #h


----------



## Veit (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Morelia: Hauptschnur war eine 0,15er Power Pro in rot und als Vorfach kam 7,5 kg Spin Tec-Stahl (1x7) von Cormoran zum Einsatz.


----------



## Habakuk (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit
Habe im Internet nach dem Suxxes wobbler geschaut, aber leider gibt es da nix zu finden. hast du viell. eien Seite wo man die sich anschauen kann? Kannst ja mal zeigen wie die aussehen... danke! Und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## paul188 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein ganz dickes Petri an Veit, wirklich ein super fetter Rapfen!!! Zur Zanderstrecke natürlich auch!

@serge : schöner Urlaubszander #6

Habe auch noch 3 Bilder. Ein ca. 60er Hecht und ein 66er Zander von gestern.
Und noch ein Zander von vor 2 Wochen.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Stephan222 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

ich habe vor knapp zwei Wochen den ersten Zander ("leider" nur 40cm gross) mit einen bachforellenartigen Wobbler im MLK unter einer Brücke gefangen, nachdem ein Sportboot vorbei gefahen ist.
Habe gedacht, Kerl, da sind sicherlich noch mehrere, da der Zander doch ein Schwarmfisch ist, aber flitze-piepen.

Irgendwie freue ich mich noch immer tierisch über den Fang, irgendwie bin ich aber auch deprimiert, wenn ich hier im Board die Fangliste lese.
Ich habe den Schein seit knapp 4 Jahren, gehe fast jeden zweiten Tag an unseren Vereinsgewässer (DEK, MLK und Ems) zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten, aber es will einfach nicht so richtig. *schnief*

Trotzdem, ein fettes Petri-Heil an alle, die regelmässig ihre Stachelritter fangen. #h


----------



## Veit (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr gute Fische, Paul!!! Petri Heil!

Nicht wundern, wenn jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage lang keine Fangmeldungen von mir kommen. Verabschiede mich in den Urlaub mit Freundin in die Uckermark. #h Mir wurde aber zugesagt, dass ich auch ein bisschen Angeln darf. :q:q:q Und da ich nen schönen, tiefen See sowie ein motorisiertes Boot zur Verfügung hab, hoffe ich mal, ich hab nach meiner Rückkehr was zu berichten.... :g

Machts alle gut und fangt was feines!!!


----------



## Dart (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Verabschiede mich in den Urlaub mit Freundin in die Uckermark. #h Mir wurde aber zugesagt, dass ich auch ein bisschen Angeln darf. :q:q:q


Du bist ein Glückspilz bei solch toleranter Regierung:q#6
Wünsche *euch* einen tollen Urlaub, und *uns* einen schicken Bericht mit schnieken Fisch,-und Landschaftsbildern:vik:
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## rainer1962 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @Veit
> Habe im Internet nach dem Suxxes wobbler geschaut, aber leider gibt es da nix zu finden. hast du viell. eien Seite wo man die sich anschauen kann? Kannst ja mal zeigen wie die aussehen... danke! Und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


 

Ist die neue Hausmarke von Fishermans Partner, gibts seit ungefähr 3 Monaten


----------



## Hecht87 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Veit viel spaß im Urlaub.Laß den da unten noch nen paar Fische drin:q


----------



## serge7 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@All

Petri Dank.

@Paul

Petri auch an Dich.#6 Der Rechte is auch n Schöner. 70er?#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die schönen Zander.
Und Veit viel Spaß im Urlaub


----------



## jannisO (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nach dem es in den letzten zwei Jahren sehr schlecht mit angeln an der Rappbodetalsperre, aufgrund des hohen Wasserstandes aus sah, war ich in der Nacht von Freitag zum Samstag das erste mal in diesem Jahr dort.
Gegen 22.30 Uhr und bei strömenden Regen ging der erste Zandrino an diesem Gewässer für dieses Jahr an die Rute. 
65cm brachte er.
Da es so sehr dolle regnete und ich allein war, machte ich das Foto am nächsten Morgen.
Mh warum fügt sich das Foto hier nicht ein. ? Versteh ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger und schönen Urlaub an Veit!

Ich war heute mit dem Boot draußen und konnte diesen 95er Esox auf Rapala Dives-To FlatSureSet im Barschdesign verhaften!

http://img164.*ih.us/img164/7493/95eresoxiyz7.jpg


----------



## jannisO (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Onkel Tom

Fettes PETRI
Schönes Foto, toller Fisch #6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem wunderschönen Fisch


----------



## Ghanja (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute Nachmittag auch mal kurz los. Abgesehen von einem kleinen Zander (der sich kurz vorm Ufer die Freiheit erkämpfte) blieben dann doch ein netter Rapfen sowie ein Hecht (schätze mal so 75 bis 80 cm) hängen.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann viel Fangerfolg an Veit in der Uckermark!

Ich war eben noch kurz los und konnte diesen 67er Hecht in der Abenddämmerung auf einen Salmo Wobbler fangen:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die beiden Fänger 

|gutenach


----------



## BanditOG (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri euch beiden,

war auch gerade beim Zander fischen, leider aber nur einen 70er Rapfen auf einen Grünen GuFi.



Gruß
BanditOG


----------



## flori66 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

diesen Kameraden hatte ich letzte Woche an der Elbe, gebissen auf Salt Shaker ca. 2m vor meinen Füßen:


----------



## jannisO (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@flori

fettes PETRi :m


----------



## Honeyball (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> Sollte auch mal wieder dringend meine Rute raus holen...........wenn ich die vielen Bilder seh,steigt der Druck langsam aber sicher ins Unermessliche!!!!!!!















...nicht, dass einer denkt, ich würde sowas durchgehen lassen...:m


----------



## maesox (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri zu den tollen Fischen!!!!!!!!#6*#6#6



@honeyball

hab eben ne (Hinweis - Pn) diesbezüglich bekommen....dachte man will mich vera*****

Was soll ich sagen......naaa toll.......|bigeyes


----------



## Holger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort...
Am Samstag morgen habe ich eine Kanaltour gemacht.....ganz merkwürdig, mal wieder am Kanal zu gufieren, wo keine Scharkanten sind... 
War aber gut.....6 kleine Zander 40-45 cm und ein Schöner von 63 cm konnte ich fangen.
Gestern Abend ging es dann wieder mit dem Boot los....bei gefühlter Windstärke 8 war es nicht leicht zu angeln, aber es war geil....denn neben einem 45er Pupsi fing ich diesen sehr schlanken 83er Zander, der einen bärenstarken Drill ablieferte....
Nach dem 85er aus dem Juli der nächste 80 +......2008 ist ein gutes Jahr, was die Zander betrifft.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Toller Fisch Holger, Petri!


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiler Fisch! Petri!


Und das zweite Foto ist so genial geschossen, das könnte als Cover für n Angelmagazin herhalten! #6

Ich konnte mich dieses Jahr ja auch schon überzeugen, wie wild ein 80+ Zander abgeht! Von wegen Zander liefern langweilige Drills und so.


----------



## isi 81 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So ich war auch mal wieder angeln gestern 
abend hatte zwar in 2 stunden gufieren nur einen Biss aber das war schöner 86iger:q


----------



## Seit 1904 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Holger:
Petri zu deinen Faengen. Darf ich fragen, an welchem Gewässer du da warst?


----------



## Sandro25 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen der letzten Tage, besonders zu dem ü80 Zander.

MFG


----------



## maesox (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri !!!#6*

*@Holger*

*Sauber!!!!!!!!*

*warte jedesmal darauf,daß du mal nen Fisch mit dem Hamakuru postest!!|rolleyes*

*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## Holger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ WickedWalleye

Ja, der Zander war ganz fotogen. Maul furchterregend aufreißen UND Stacheln aufstellen, mehr kann man nicht verlangen...:m

@ Seit 1904

Ich bin an verschiedenen Binnenmeeren unterwegs. Wir haben da ein paar in Ostfriesland....falls du schon mal hier warst, es ist nicht weit vom Großen Meer weg. 

@ maesox

Mit DEM Hamakuru habe ich schon ein paar kleine Hechte gefangen....so um die 50. Ich warte noch auf den ersten vernünftigen damit, und dann mach ich Bilder. Gestern war der erfolgsköder ein Wedgetail in 13 cm.

@ isi

Petri, feiner Hecht....#6


----------



## minden (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wau da wurden ja viele schöne Fischer erwischt...allgmeines Petri in die Runde...mehr bleibt einen ja nicht über bei den ganzen Fängen#h

Hatte die letzte Zeit viel Kleinvieh...heute aber konnte ich meinen 2. Meter und meinen ersten heimischen Meter knacken....


Ich glaube doch....so auf Hecht gehen,...sollte man ab und an doch mal machen


----------



## Living Dead (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

abgefahrenes Foto, geiler Fisch!


----------



## maesox (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Absolut klasse,@minden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sauber gemacht u Glückwunsch zum 2.Meter!!!!!*

*Schöner Fisch!!!!!!!*


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an den geilen Zander und den Meter.


----------



## Seit 1904 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ minden:
Petri zu deinem Hecht und ein klasse Foto!  |bla:


----------



## paul188 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Holger! Schöner Zander, bei euch scheint es ja zu laufen! ....noch 5 mal schlafen#h

@ minden: geiler Fisch, geiles Foto und die Haare liegen auch :m

Gruß Paul.


----------



## minden (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Holger,...ach ja,..geiler Zander#6#6

und...



Holger schrieb:


> ...es ist nicht weit vom Großen Meer weg.


 
..ick glob ick kenns:l....hab die Prospekte u.a. vom Gloger hier schon liegen....ich hoffe ich werd wirklich mal schaffen hoch zu kommen...



paul188 schrieb:


> .
> ..und die Haare liegen auch :m


 
Das hab ich mir von dir abgeguckt#h

Und daher hab ick keen Problem mit Windstärken


----------



## serge7 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> ..ick glob ick kenns:l....hab die Prospekte u.a. vom Gloger hier schon liegen....ich hoffe ich werd wirklich mal schaffen hoch zu kommen...


 
Glob ick nich...|supergri|supergri


----------



## Slotti (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger sehr sehr schöne Fische und Fotos dabei #6


----------



## Waagemann (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle und besonders an Holger und Minden zu den prima Fischen#6!


----------



## Promachos (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern,

v.a. Holger, Kai und Minden!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## sebastian_h (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle fänger.....und at jigfanatic:geiler bericht und super klasse fische


----------



## GiantKiller (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern verliessen Bachforelle 42cm, schlank und Saibling 35cm ihre natürliche Umgebung um es sich in meiner Kühltruhe bequem zu machen:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Salmoniden, Petri


----------



## Holger (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris.

Und ein Petri zurück an alle Fänger, besonders an Minden zu dem tollen Hecht. Echt schönes Bild....#6

Wenn du mal herkommen willst, schick mir ne PN. Du bist hier jederzeit gern willkommen und als Jigfanatic auch in deinem Element an unseren Kanälen.


----------



## serge7 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Promachos

Petri Dank!

@All

Es läuft derzeit weiterhin gut an Ostfrieslands Kanälen. Bislang ein wirklich sehr gutes Raubfischjahr 2008!:l

Heute waren es wieder einige Zander, zwei sehr schöne waren auch wieder dabei...


----------



## Sandro25 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, besonders an Minden zu den schönen Metern:m


----------



## Steph75 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Kai.
Pööötri.
Schöne Zandrinos.Du hast ja sogar beim ersten Bild nen leichtes Lächeln im Gesicht.
Das ändert sich sicher wenn die Buli startet


----------



## serge7 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Steph

Petri Dank. Hab mir Deine Kritik mal zu Herzen genommen, ist ja nicht so daß ich nicht lernfähig wäre...|supergri

In Wirklichkeit hat mich allerdings ne Fliege gekitzelt...


----------



## BanditOG (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Serge7 :m !!!

Da ich meine Spinnrute immer im Auto habe, bin ich heute mal kurz an den Rhein nach der Spätschicht, um 22.30 Uhr angekomme und ca. 23.00 durfte ich meinen 72cm Schtachelritter verhaften auf einen GuFi. 

Zum Glück haben ein paar Jugendliche dort in der nähe eine Party veranstaltet, somit hatte ich jemanden der vom Stachelritter und mir ein Bild machen konnte.

Gruß an alle Pertrijünger
BanditOG.


----------



## serge7 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zurück Bandit!

Schönet Ding...#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum geilen Zander.


----------



## BanditOG (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Salute,
hier noch ein kleineres Exemplar +50er, selbe Stelle  selber GuFi  .

Leider war ich allein unterwegs, deshalb dieses grauenvolles 
Bild .

Natürlich schimmt er wieder. (Ich esse kein Fisch) #d


Gruß
BanditOG


----------



## minden (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Bandit,....schöner 70+ Zander#6


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Petri#6

Hier ein paar Fotos von Gestern!!!

75cm und hat sehr gut gekämpft!!!





















Es haben viele kleine Zander gebissen, ein ü70er ist mir kurz vor der Handlandung wieder entwischt, aber dafür wurde ich vorher mit ner dicken Barbe und nen dicken Barsch belohnt


----------



## Zanderlui (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri kalle zu den tollen fischen!


----------



## Gorcky (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Donnerwetter... Schöne Fische und goile Foddos!!! Petri zu den echt schönen Fängen!!!#6


----------



## TJ. (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte gestern abend Meinen ersten maßigen hecht überhaupt überlisten und dann gleich so ein Brocken

Gefangen am Neckar bei Heilbronn auf einen ca 8cm wobbler
Große 108cm gewicht 16,5 pfung










Gruß Thomas


----------



## Angler-NRW (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri #6. Warte noch auf ein solches Kaliber:c


----------



## slowhand (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



TJ. schrieb:


> Konnte gestern abend Meinen ersten maßigen hecht überhaupt überlisten und dann gleich so ein Brocken
> 
> Gefangen am Neckar bei Heilbronn auf einen ca 8cm wobbler
> Große 108cm gewicht 16,5 pfung
> ...


 
Hut ab, das ist doch mal ein Anfang nach meinem Geschmack! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri TJ.


----------



## maesox (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Gleich zu Beginn einen 1m08er!!!! Das nenn ich einen gelungenen Einstand!!!! Petri!!!!!!!!*

_TL_
_Maesox_


----------



## kohlie0611 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@TJ, da kann man nicht meckern,der erste maßige und dann auch noch so ein großer..PETRI!!!!


----------



## Veit (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich melde mich zurück in der Heimat und möchte erstmal allen Fängern ein dickes Petri wünschen. Sehr schöne Fische dabei, vorallem die Meterhechte!!! #6#6#6
Von einem solchen blieb ich in meinem Uckermark-Urlaub zwar weit entfernt, aber total geschneidert hab ich zum Glück auch nicht. :g War ja ohnehin eher ein Erholungsurlaub mit Freundin, als ein Angelurlaub, so dass ich immer nur für wenige Stunde am Tag ans Wasser kam.

Am Montag angekommen, ging es kurz vor der Abenddämmerung mal eine Runde mit unserem Ruderboot auf den See, wobei ich eine Rute mit einem Wobbler zum Schleppen ausgelegt hatte, was aber keinen Biss brachte.
Mit neuem Mut gings am nächsten Morgen erneut auf den Kahn. Ich ruderte und ruderte erstmal, natürlich mit Schleppwobbler hinterm Boot, doch die erhoffte Krümmung der Rute blieb aus. Wie sich auch bei weiteren Ausfahrten rausstellte, war das Schleppangeln an diesem See offenbar völlig sinnlos, denn egal welchen Wobbler ich anbot - einen Biss gab es nicht.
Also probierte ich mein Glück beim Werfen mit Gummifisch und Wobbler vom verankerten Boot in einer kleinen Bucht. Bereits nach wenigen Würfen endlich Fisch auf einen Paladin-Shad, doch der ca. 70er Hecht schlitzte kurz vorm Boot aus. An einer anderen Stelle attackierte ein Hecht ähnlicher Größenordnung meinen Gummifisch mehrfach, blieb jedoch nicht hängen. Nach dieser "hoffnungsvollen Pleite" konnte ich meine Freundin am Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter zu einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt überreden. Dabei besichtigte dann endlich mal ein Hecht das Boot von innen, mit etwa 55 cm aber nix besonderes. Gebissen hatte er auf Kopyto-Shad.




Am nächsten Morgen verhinderte Regen eine Bootstour leider, dafür "durfte" ich am späten Nachmittag nochmal allein an einen kleinen See mitten im Wald, der wahrscheinlich kaum beangelt wird, denn er war fast komplett mit Schilf zugewachsen sowie sehr verkrautet und flach. Nur zwei Angelstellen waren zugänglich. Der erste Fisch war sehr schnell gefangen. Ich fand ihn ganz niedlich und dachte mir dabei erstmal nichts Böses.




Der zweite Fang folgte wenig später. Wieder ein Hecht und mit knapp 70 cm schon ganz ok. Köder war ein durchgeleierter Kopyto-Shad.




An der anderen zugänglichen Stelle gabs noch einen 60er Hecht, mehrere halbstarke Barsche und 2 weitere Hechtbabys.




Am nächsten Morgen war ich erneut an dem Kleinod, diesmal aber mit Wathose. Ich versprach mir natürlich recht viel dabei, da ich nun die komplette Gewässerfläche ausnutzen konnte und bekam es auch. Nur leider stimmte die Größe der Fänge ganz und garnicht. Ich habe nicht genau gezählt, wieviele Hechte ich an diesem Morgen fing, doch es waren minimal 30 Stück. Etliche weitere sind wieder ausgeschlitzt oder gleich wieder abgefallen. Doch es waren (fast) nur Babys. Fast jeder Wurf brachte Fisch. Endweder hing ein Mini-Hecht zwischen 10 und 40 cm am Haken oder einer der ebenfalls zahlreichen Barsche, wovon es nur wenige leicht über die 30 cm-Marke schafften. So richtig hat es nicht Spass gemacht in diesem Kindergarten zu angeln, auch wenn es durchaus kurzweilig war. Die meisten Fänge hatte ich auf durchgeleierte Kopyto-Gummis, aber auch alle anderen flach geführten Köder wurden von den kleinen Hechten gierig attackiert. Ein einziger besserer Hecht von 64 cm war dabei.








Am Donnerstag versuchte ich mich dann nochmal mit dem Boot auf dem großen See, vor unserem Quartier. Das blieb absolut erfolglos. Auch beim Werfen war diesmal überhaupt nichts zu holen, dafür hatte ich beim Zurückrudern sehr gegen Wind und Wellen zu kämpfen.
Am Nachmittag "durfte" ich nochmal zum "Hechtkindergarten", doch meine Hoffnung einen der großen Erzieher zu fangen, erfüllte sich nicht. Nur Esoxschniepel und Barsche.




Naja, ich bin anglerisch besseres gewohnt, aber nichts desto trotz war es in allen Belangen ein sehr schöner Urlaub. Davon abgesehen bin ich überzeugt, dass ich an den Gewässern der Uckermark auch deutlich mehr fangen würde, wäre dort meine Heimat.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

naja, besser als gar nix wa #c 
was fischt du denn da für nen geilen savagear "knüppel"?? *ich weiß |offtopic|uhoh:*

grüße

Mirco

PS: hoffe ich bin bald mal wieder bei dir auf der ecke damit wir mal loskommen...

habe gestern an dich gedacht...
das bild weshalb kommt die tage...


----------



## Veit (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Bootangler: Jo, meld dich, wenn du in der Gegend bist. Bin schon auf das geheimnisvolle Bild gespannt.  Die Rute ist ne Prologic Savage Gear-Bushwhacker 2,40 m, WG 15 - 40 g.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit: Petri zu den Urlaubshechten und Barschen


----------



## bobbl (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern ein Hecht von 76 cm und ca 2,8 Kilo
echt fett 
Gefangen am Rothsee auf nen FZ Blinker 
Mein erster maßiger#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Bobbl zum ersten maßigen  ..-!


----------



## Hecht87 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit schöne Fische#6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Gestern war ich eigentlich auf Hecht aus, aber die ließen sich bei den überaus klaren Wasser von keinem Kunstköder überlisten. Dafür gingen dann noch Barsche auf weißen Kopyto, der größte mit 36cm.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem schönen Barsch


----------



## Veit (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an bobbl zum Hechteinstand und an Aalround-Spinner zum schönen Barsch!!!

Mein erster Spinnangeltörn an die Saale nach der Urlaubsrückkehr war heute morgen erfolgreich.
Nach etwa einer halben Stunde gab es einen kräftigen Biss auf einen Kopyto-Gummifisch. Der Anhieb saß und nach einem spritzigen Drill, in dem der Fisch mehrfach aus dem Wasser stieg, was mir Schweißperlen auf die Stirn trieb, da der Haken nur knapp im Maulwinkel saß, konnte ich einen schönen, wenn auch sehr schlanken Strömungshecht per Hand landen. Mit 87 cm für mich der größte Esox seit Januar dieses Jahres. |supergri Nach dem Foto durfte er wieder schwimmen. In der Folge hatte ich zwar weniger Glück, denn an weiteren beangelten Stellen gab es nur noch nen gelandeten 30er Baby-Hecht auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler, zwei Fehlbisse auf einen Suxxes-Crankwobbler (wahrscheinlich Döbel) und einen Fehlbiss auf Attractor-Shad (Hecht), doch davon ließ ich mir die Freude dann nicht mehr verderben.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern war ich mal wieder zu einem für mich typischen Kurztrip an der Kinzig. Zwischen 2 Terminen in Erlensee hatte ich eine 3/4Stunde Zeit, also kurz an die Kinzig! 

Ein bisschen durch die Bäume ans Wasser gekämpft, mit kleinen Spinnern unter Bäume geschlenzt: 2 kleine Barsche und eine Bafo konnten nicht wiederstehen, sind jetzt aber eine Erfahrung reicher und sollen weiter wachsen... 

Netter Zeitvertreib war es trotzdem!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @Veit und Stefan


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Bootangler: Jo, meld dich, wenn du in der Gegend bist. Bin schon auf das geheimnisvolle Bild gespannt.  Die Rute ist ne Prologic Savage Gear-Bushwhacker 2,40 m, WG 15 - 40 g.


 

hier hast du :






das solltest du eigentlich mal in dein Avantar hauen 


grüße

Mirco


----------



## actron (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

lol wie geil ist das denn ? 

na veit das passt schon... und fürs Avatar eigentlich Pflicht



.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit zum knackigen Hecht!!!


----------



## ex-elbangler (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

96cm
Bergwitzsee 

mein grösster bisher.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute abend an der Havel und konnte in 4 Stunden gerade mal 2 Barsche bis an die 30 und ein Zander von ca.55cm landen... 
Petri noch an alle anderen Raubfischfänger!


----------



## Veit (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri ihr beiden!!!

Heute nachmittag gabs nen ca. 70er Rapfen auf durchgeleierten Miss Shad. Auf Ansage gefangen nach fünf Minuten. 






@ Bootangler: Gibt sogar ne Stadt in Bayern, die heißt St. Veit!


----------



## Troutcarp (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Peeetri Veit langsam werd ich neidisch :vik:


----------



## Slotti (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Stefan, wenn man die knapp bemessene Zeit so nutzen kann bleibt man wenigstens motiviert 

Die letzten tage lief es was die Zander angeht bei uns nicht so gut, allerdings konnte ich letzten Donnerstag 2 kleine Barsche und ein Premieren Rapfen von ca 40cm fangen, gestern gabs dann noch nen guten Döbel, alles gefangen auf einen kleinen Decathlon Wobbler in Weißfischdekor.

#hSlotti


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Slotti schrieb:


> Die letzten tage lief es was die Zander angeht bei uns nicht so gut, allerdings konnte ich letzten Donnerstag 2 kleine Barsche und ein Premieren Rapfen von ca 40cm fangen,
> #hSlotti




die Saar-Rapfen kommen, ich hatte auch nen 35er auf twister und meine jungs fangen beim üben mit der stippe fingerlange. in 5 jahren posten wir auch 80er .....

immerhin hast du überhaupt zander, mein letzter kukö-zander aus der saar  liegt 18 monate zurück #c


----------



## Veit (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute vormittag an der Saale Spinnfischen, doch es lief insgesamt ziemlich mau. Als ich mich schon mit nem "Schneider" abgefunden hatte, gabs kurz vor Schluss aber doch noch einen Biss. Der Gegner leistete recht guten Widerstand und da er nicht vom Grund hochkam, hoffte ich schon auf einen guten Zander. Der war es dann aber doch nicht. Trotzdem hab ich mich sehr gefreut als ein schöne Barbe zum Vorschein kam, denn sowas fange ich ja nur sehr selten. Die 71 cm lange Bartelträgerin hatte den 8cm Kopyto-Shad voll genommen. Nach dem Erinnerungsfoto durfte die Kämpferin natürlich wieder in ihr Element zurück.


----------



## andreas0815 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|schild-g Veit,
da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden oder wie heist es noch???????

träum weiter.............. auf solch einen Biss#t


*Petri Heil und immer dran denken : Nicht alles was schleimig ist, ist auch ein Fisch!*



Gruß Andi


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit: Zander,Hecht,Barsch,Barbe.. Was ist eigentlich vor Dir sicher?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an JW zu den schönen Fischen.
Und kein Problem fürn Entry


----------



## Onkel Tom (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit und JW! Schöne Fische!

Ich war heute mal wieder mit dem Boot draußen und diesmal war mein Kumpel Christian dabei. Die Fische bissen sehr vorsichtig, aber für diese Jahreszeit doch einigermaßen passabel. 

Ich konnte 3 Hechte und vier bessere Barsche verhaften, nur die Größen waren nicht so berauschend. Mein Kumpel erwischte einen Hecht. Wir beiden hatten auch noch einige Fehlbisse.

Hier mal zwei Bilder vom größten Hecht des Tages.

http://img377.*ih.us/img377/381/66erausbadegrubeiirx3.jpg
Der Bursche hatte 66 cm.

http://img187.*ih.us/img187/1156/66erausbadegrubeiiiyo5.jpg

Hier sieht man die andere Seite des Hechtes. Ich habe so etwas zuvor noch nie gesehen. Dem Hecht fehlte ein ganzes Stück vom Kiemendeckel. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er verkümmert war, oder ob er in jungen Jahren mal Bekanntschaft mit einem großen Hecht gemacht hat. Es sah auf jeden Fall ziemlich merkwürdig aus.

Ich wünsch euch allen viel Petri Heil und gute Fänge!


----------



## Peter K. (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Abend,

nach 1 monatiger Inaktivität, wegen Urlaubs und Arbeit, melde ich mich heute wieder.
Habe heute den direkten Einstieg gefunden. 
Ein schöner 73er begrüsste mich, zurück am Rhein.
Ich begrüsste ihn und ließ ihn mit der Bitte frei, seinen Freunden bescheid zu sagen, dass ich wieder da bin

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/3599/75xh0.jpg



http://img170.*ih.us/img170/2673/2323ky5.jpg


----------



## bobbl (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
Tolle Fische|wavey:


----------



## Veit (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Raubfischfängern!





71er von vergangener Nacht auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler.
Leider der einzige Biss.


----------



## Tokker (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guten Morgen#h
Petri an alle Fänger,super Fische #6

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Waagemann (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle wie froh wär ich mal wieder über ein Raubfisch:c!


----------



## maesox (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So gehts mir auch!! Leider immer nur Kleinzeug.....#c

*Petri an alle Fänger!!! Sauber!!!!!!!#6#6#6*


----------



## Hecht87 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger war gestern mit meinen Bruder los aber der ersehnte Biss blieb aus


----------



## GuidoOo (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erst einmal petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger!Echt schöne Fische bei|bigeyes

Auch ich entschied mich nach dem anstrengendem Fußballtrainingslager ein wenig auf dem See auszuspannen...
Zusammen mit meinem Freund Lasse gings dann auch gleich los und wir fingen doch recht akzeptable Fische!
Aber seht selbst:

Los gings mit einem 50ger!? Hecht von mir:
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/3122/p1020139yb1.jpg
Danach fing Lasse einen schönen 50ger Aland:
http://img125.*ih.us/img125/8664/p1020141nf9.jpg
Kurz darauf fing auch ich einen Aland von 53cm:
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/4455/p1020146jz9.jpg
Darauf wieder ich mit einerm von wieder ca. 50cm:
http://img363.*ih.us/img363/8007/p1020147jf0.jpg
Und wieder Lasse mit einem 45ger:
http://img521.*ih.us/img521/1148/p1020149cw8.jpg
Danach fingen wir noch viele Barsche.Leider war die größe nicht so der Hit.Hier 2 etwas besseres:
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/2831/p1020155gq1.jpg
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/3753/p1020157lf5.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/g.php?h=294&i=p1020157lf5.jpg
Ärgerlich war nur, dass wir beide einen ü40 Barsch verloren#q aber alles in allem war es ein schöner Angelnachmittag!


----------



## Thorben93 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!! 

Sind das nicht Döbel die du Gefangen hast Reason-of-Death,..??


----------



## s_rathje (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

johnie walker! 
hallöchen, bist doch manchmal zu gast auf unserer hp, freut mich dich bei anglerboard zu sehn  petri heil, sportsfreund^^


----------



## Tisie (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Fishing Team Preetz: Worauf habt Ihr denn die Alande gefangen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## GuidoOo (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wir haben sie diesmal auf Schwimmbrot gefangen, aber du kannst sie auch mit allen kunstködern fangen! Um so älter sie werden, desto mehr rauben sie auch auf kleinfische!


----------



## minden (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Zander dabei...petri!

@Reason of Death, das letzte Barschpic sieht ja mal farblich sehr geil aus#6

Konnte auch den einen oder anderen Besseren erwischen in der letzten Zeit....

Verabschiedete sie mit der Bitte, viel zu essen, zu wachsen und heiße Nächste mit ihren Partnern zu verbringen:k


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Glücklichen vorallem an Peter K. zu dem schönen Stachelritter.
Hoffe ich kann bald wieder raus


----------



## barschzocker1961 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jop von mir auch petri heil ich muss auch nochmal raus meine neue baitcast kombi testen


----------



## GuidoOo (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

genau das dachte ich auch, als mein freund mir das pic gezeigt hat...is, finde ich, eins der geielsten von meinen barschen =)

auch von mir nochmal Petri!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

bin heute morgen nach der Arbeit noch "kurz" bei uns an den Havelkanal rangefahren und wollt nur ein paar Würfe machen, obwohl es hin und wieder geschüttet hat wie aus Eimern... und aus den paar Würfen wurden dann an die 150. 
Ergebniss waren 1 mini Barsch und 2 Rapfenbisse auf flachlaufende Wobbler, wovon ein 62er per Hand gelandet werden konnte. 

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/6569/rapfen62wi9.jpg


----------



## bobbl (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Andi!


----------



## Veit (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den letzten Fangmeldungen! Klasse Fische dabei und sehr gelungene Bilder!

Hab letzte Nacht mal einen neuen Gewässerabschnitt getestet, blieb aber leider recht glücklos dabei. Ein gefräßiger Zanderschniepel trat einen kurzen Landgang an. Vor meinen Füßen hat er den Kopyto-Shad mit aller Kraft inhaliert. 




Ein zweiter Vertreter seiner Art war nicht ganz so gierig und schlitzte wieder aus. Vom Gefühl her wars aber auch nur ein Untermaßiger.
Kurz bevor ich den Heimweg antreten wollte, lief mir noch dieses Tierchen über den Weg.


----------



## Maok (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen! |wavey:

Bin wieder zurück aussem Urlaub. Wurde ja echt ne Menge gefangen! |bigeyes 

Auf jeden Fall Petri an alle!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Thorben93 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger!!
> 
> Sind das nicht Döbel die du Gefangen hast Reason-of-Death,..??


 
würde ich ja auch mal schwer behaupten.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit auch wenns diesmal "nur" einer war.


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Aalhunter,



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> würde ich ja auch mal schwer behaupten.


na dann behaupte mal schwer |bla: ... wenn man schonmal Döbel in der Größenordnung wie die Alande der Jungs gefangen hat, weiß man auch, daß die anders aussehen |rolleyes ... ansonsten kann ich in solchen Fällen nur die Empfehlung von Dieter Nuhr weitergeben - hilft immer! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> würde ich ja auch mal schwer behaupten.


 

Meines Wissens nach sind das garantiert keine Döbel.
Die sehen ganz anders aus !
Viel größere Schuppen und breiterer Kopf.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Kleiner-Zander schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach sind das garantiert keine Döbel.
> Die sehen ganz anders aus !
> Viel größere Schuppen und breiterer Kopf.


 

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich auch auf Döbel getippt habe. Obwoh die Grösse für Döbel natürlich schon gigantisch ist.:k
Aber vieleicht könnte sich ja mal jemand dazu auslassen, der wirklich Ahnung davon hat, und es nicht nur vermutet....:m


----------



## maesox (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

....gelöscht......


----------



## maesox (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hast Recht,manches lohnt sich einfach nicht

*Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!*


----------



## frogile (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wo ist denn der genaue Unterschied zwischen Döbel und Aland auf dem Bild zu erkennen?

Meines Wissens ist die Afterflosse des Döbels nach aussen gewölbt und beim Aland nicht, aber das sieht man auf den Bildern überhaupt nicht. Oder gibt es noch andere deutlichere Unterscheidungsmerkmale.
Auf was hat der denn Gebissen? Wenn er auf nen Kunstköder ging, kann es ja eigenltlich nur ein Döbel gewesen sein, da doch Alande keine Fische fressen, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## frogile (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hm, das mit dem Schwimmbrot hab ich net gelesen sry ^^

Interessat, das wusst ich echt noch nicht. Gut ich hab auch noch nie einen Aland gefangen, aber gut zu wissen, dass da auch mal was anderes dran hängen kann ausser n döbel


----------



## Veit (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die fetten Teile von reason sind 1000%ig Alande.


----------



## Jockel13883 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit
Schönen Mink hast du da entdeckt, gesehn hab ich die auch schon, aber so nah bin ich da noch nicht rangekommen. Leider kein heimisches Tier, sondern ein Faunenverfälscher, der es im letzten Jahrhundert geschafft hat, den europäischen Nerz vollständig zu verdrängen, da dieser nicht so gut mit den veränderten Lebensraumbedingungen zurecht kam.


----------



## GuidoOo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also schon lustig, dass so über meine Fische dikutiert wird:q!
Dass sind Alande, da es bei uns keine Döbel gibt #6
Fertig!
Notfalls kann ich auch noch ein paar andere Pic`s posten...wenns verlangt wird!?
Und ja auch Alande sind Räuber! ich fange sie ja selber mit kleinen Twistern oder Mini Wobblern...geht sogar echt gut....aber an der Stelle wo wir diese Alande überlistet haben, kann man nur mit Brot angeln!

Auch sonst nochmal, um mal zur eigendlichen Sache zurück zu kommen:
Petri an alle anderen!


----------



## serge7 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

OOOOOOOOOOOOO TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT !!! |rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

es gibt ja nun wahrlich genug Fotos von Veit's großen Döbeln in diesem Thread, da sollte der Unterschied wirklich für jeden klar werden.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier mein 68 zander, den ich gestern mit einen roten Twister geafangen habe ^^

http://img172.*ih.us/img172/4500/zander1xv2.th.jpg


----------



## bobbl (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Esoxhunter!
Und guten Appetit


----------



## Veit (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute morgen an der Saale Spinnfischen und es hat ziemlich gut gebissen, leider habe ich aber nur relativ wenig aus den Chancen gemacht. 
Am ersten Platz gabs einen 60er Hecht auf Attractor-Shad. War dort auch der einzige Biss.




Nach einem Stellenwechsel bekam ich gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Zander von schätzungsweise 60 cm an den Kopyto-Shad. Leider schlitze dieser aus. Nächster Wurf ein Fehlbiss. Und kurz danach hing noch ein Zander, den ich diesmal auch zum kurzen Fotoshooting überreden konnte. 61 cm hatte der Bursche. Sorry wegen dem bearbeiteten Foto, aber diesmal musste es sein, denn die Stelle kennt nicht jeder. Nach diesen drei Bissen bei drei Würfen, war der Spuck aber vorbei.




Danach wechselte ich nochmal die Angelstelle und bekam noch nen ca. 70er Hecht auf Kopyto ans Band, der sich aber leider kurz vor der Landung wieder verabschiedete.


----------



## Hecht87 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und natürlich auch allen anderen


----------



## Master Hecht (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri allen...


----------



## zanderzone (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zitat von Veit im Jahre 2004!!!

Fand ich sehr geil, deswegen poste ich das mal!!!


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33339


Ganz unten stehts!!

Hast es Dir wohl anderes überlegt, oder??? ;-)


----------



## honeybee (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da ich schon ewig nicht mehr in der Mittagspause los war, nahm ich es mir fest für heute vor.

Zielfisch: Barsch

Durch einen kräftigen Schauer wurde meine Mittagspause leider verkürzt und so blieben mir effektiv 1,5 Stunden.
Doch diese 1,5 Stunden waren durchaus sehr produktiv :q

Ich konnte in der Zeit sage und schreibe 5 Zander verhaften.....4 untermaßige zwischen 46 und 49cm und einen 56iger. 4 Stück habe ich noch verloren, die wahrscheinlich auch knapp unter Maß waren.
http://img297.*ih.us/img297/6405/img0864mg1.jpg

Zwischenzeitlich wechselte ich immer wieder mal auf Spinner und konnte so noch 26 Barsche an Land befördern. Der größte hatte 37cm.

http://img209.*ih.us/img209/2604/img0866on1.jpg

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/8430/img0865oi1.jpg

Durch den extrem auflandigen Wind hatte ich auch sehr viele Fehlbisse und die Köderführung wurde erschwert.

Heute Abend hoffe ich, das der Wind etwas abflaut und dann heißt es.....selbe Köder selbe Stelle.:q


----------



## bazawe (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@honeybee
hast wohl eine "Sternstunde" erwischt, dann wünsch ich Dir ein dickes Petri daß es heute Abend so weitergeht.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Screwi (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

fettes PETRI zur der Strecke!!!
junge junge, was du so in 1,5h alles so zum kurzen Landgang überredest kriegst
solche Zeiten hätte ich auch mal wieder gern


----------



## Veit (20. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute nachmittag nochmal an der Saale. Auf Gummi ging nix, dafür aber auf Wobbler. Auf einen zweiteiligen Suxxes-Crank stieg erst ein ordentlicher Hecht nach kurzem Kontakt aus, kurz darauf hing ein schöner 71er dann aber sicher. 




Später hatte ich noch einen halbstarken Barsch auf einen Ugly Duckling.


----------



## honeybee (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern Abend war ich nochmal los. Lange Zeit tat sich Null bis dann kurz vor 21Uhr der erste Zander da war

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/9624/img0870em2.jpg

Ihm folgten noch 2 weitere und dann beendete ich den Abend mangels "Licht" da ich noch ganze Ecke laufen musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guckt euch mal den Zander auf der Startseite an:
1,03m!!


----------



## Slotti (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern !!!

@ Thomas kann kein Foto sehen!? liegts an mir oder geht das anderen auch so?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ging bei mir auch gerade nicht, genau das eine oberste Bild wird nicht geladen.
schon >5min.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/images/stories/000september08/fang und presse/zander_105.jpg<br /> 
Anglerpraxis.de - das kostenlose Angelmagazin.
Die angefragte Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## nomis (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das Bild ist falsch verlinkt.
Hier ist der richtige Link: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/images/stories/000september08/fang%20und%20presse/zander_105.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super, danke fürs aufpassen (sollt ich ja eigentlich selber machen...).
Geändert..


----------



## honeybee (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mittagspause heute wieder erfolgreich mit 4 Zanderen abgeschlossen.....leider keine großen dabei.

http://img372.*ih.us/img372/3113/img0871cb5.jpg

http://img237.*ih.us/img237/8602/img0872am4.jpg

http://img107.*ih.us/img107/3368/img0873hh8.jpg

http://img504.*ih.us/img504/356/img0874hf6.jpg


----------



## ViTderAngleR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

huhu, an welchem gewässer angelst du denn?


----------



## actron (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich denke mal das Jana an der Bleiloch mit gummi ihren Spaß hat.


----------



## honeybee (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



actron schrieb:


> ich denke mal das Jana an der Bleiloch mit gummi ihren Spaß hat.



Der Kandidat erhält 10 Punkte |supergri#h


----------



## Fitti (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



actron schrieb:


> ich denke mal das Jana an der Bleiloch mit gummi ihren Spaß hat.



:vik::vik: TATÜTATA


----------



## Sargblei (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War eben mal 2 Std. mit Wobbler unterwegs.3 Würfe , 3 Barsche , aber alle nur 15 cm. #d
Danach ging nüscht mehr.Frage mich schon länger wo überhaupt die Zander in der Weser geblieben sind.;+


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle und vorallem Honeybee zu den geilen Fischen.
Der Zander is ja ma richtig geil.


----------



## Windmaster (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wird wohl unbeantwortet bleiben #c



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zitat von Veit im Jahre 2004!!!
> 
> Fand ich sehr geil, deswegen poste ich das mal!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vermelde zwei Barsche in der Einheitsgröße 31 cm und einen (gleiche Größe) kurz vor der Landung verloren. Zusätzlich ein Hechtschniepel, der einfach gehakt war und noch im Wasser releast werden konnte#6.


----------



## Veit (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War auf Zandrino angeln, doch mehr als ein 61er auf Salmo Perch kam nicht heraus. Im Morgengrauen noch ein kurzer Kontakt auf Suxxes-Crank (Döbel oder Hecht), ist aber gleich wieder ausgeschlitzt.




Gestern morgen 5 Döbel 45 - 55 cm auf diverse Wobbler und zwei auch auf Gummi.
Könnte besser sein....

@ windmaster: Was soll ich dazu groß sagen. Ein Kochtopfangler bin ich immernoch nicht geworden, aber mit der Zeit hab ich doch ne Vorliebe für Zander entwickelt und rausgefunden, wos noch viele gibt.  Damals hab ich nur auf Karpfen und Aal geangelt.
Davon abgesehen ist das ganze eh Off Topic in diesem Thread.


----------



## Promachos (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und erst mal "Petri" allen Fängern!

Ich bin in dieser Woche nach längerer Zeit mal wieder "fremdgegangen" und konnte bei einem nächtlichen Ansitz zwei schöne Zander mit 70 und 79 cm auf Köfi fangen.

Hoffe, man erkennt was auf dem Photo:
http://img156.*ih.us/img156/1484/zandera210808ux8.th.jpg

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Stachelrittern.


----------



## FrankL80 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

melde von den letzten vier angeltagen ca. 12 untermassige hechte von 25-45cm auf köfi oder kunstköder gefangen an baggerseen....
die grossen wollen hier wohl noch nicht


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

bin heute gegen 6 am Wasser gewesen und bekam bei dauerregen einen hammerbiss direkt vor den Füßen von einen guten 70+ Rapfen... 
der leider nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ausstieg|evil:. Weiter ging es kurze Zeit später mit 2 halbstarken Barschen bis 28... und einen 60er Hecht.

http://img229.*ih.us/img229/2223/barsch28cmhecht60cm030nz0.jpg


----------



## Veit (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen!

Bei mir läuft es momentan ziemlich mies. Gestern früh einen 45er Döbel gefangen und einen richtig großen der 60er-Klasse verloren. Heute früh ebenfalls ein 45er Döbel. Köder: Wobbler
Hechte und Zander waren überhaupt nicht aktiv.
Kann wirklich nur besser werden.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen.
@Veit: Kann ja nicht immer so gut laufen.


----------



## minden (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es momentan ziemlich mies. Gestern früh einen 45er Döbel gefangen und einen richtig großen der 60er-Klasse verloren. Heute früh ebenfalls ein 45er Döbel. Köder: Wobbler
> Hechte und Zander waren überhaupt nicht aktiv.


 
Gleiches gilt für hier,...gestern grade mal n Barsch, Zander 0 Aktivität, heute nen schönen dicken Döbel und ne fette Brasse,..beide gebissen auf Twister|uhoh: Zander&Hecht, keine Aktivität....

Wird schon wieder


----------



## honeybee (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen

Gestern Nachmittag konnte ich gleich beim 1. Wurf nen mitt 50iger Zander verhaften. Kurz danach hatten Ingolf und ich jeweils noch einen untermaßigen.

Später sind wir dann nochmal los, hatten aber kein Glück mehr.

Nuja....neue Woche-neues Glück


----------



## ZanderKalle (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei uns ist heute auch tote Hose gewesen..... mit 4 Mann kein einzigen Biss gehabt#c, nicht mal ein Barsch!!!

Kann echt nur besser werden!!!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

bei dem dauerregen bin ich gleich zuhause geblieben. hätte so wie es aussieht eh nicht viel verpasst


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fr. + Sa. waren bei mir auch grottenschlecht. Nur ein paar magere Barsche |gr:. Das Wetter ist einfach zu wechselhaft, bei den Luftdruckschwankungen beißt kaum ein Zander.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute Mittag mal ne Runde die Barsche am DHK ärgern, gar nichts noch nicht mal ein Biss


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die glücklichen Fänger.



Veit schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es momentan ziemlich mies. .


 
Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen....

Ich kann vom Wochenende auch nur zwei Hechte vorweisen, und die waren noch nicht mal besonders gross (70 cm und 85 cm)


----------



## actron (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern bei uns unterwegs... war net schlecht... zwar nur kleine aber davon ca 8 oder 9 Stück...
alle auf Illex Squirrel (Ayu)

hier nen Bild... diese Größe war gestern nur angesagt.


----------



## actron (24. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ganz vergessen...

bin heute morgen auch nochmal los gewesen....

von 5 bis 15 Uhr ... 

ca 20 bis 25 Barsche... die waren heut morgen richtig aggressiv.

und 4 Hechte... mal wieder 2 Schniepel, einen 58er und einen 60er..


Alles mal wieder auf Squirrel


----------



## Tisie (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist einfach zu wechselhaft, bei den Luftdruckschwankungen beißt kaum ein Zander.


stimmt, aber diese Woche wird's wieder stabil und ich habe ein paar Tage Urlaub 

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil an alle Fänger, Matthias


----------



## Veit (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Raubfischfänger! Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich nicht der einziger war, bei dem es dieses Wochenende nicht so toll lief.

War heute nachmittag mit Freund Henni (Fehlbiss) an der saale. Dabei hatte Henni einen 50er Döbel auf Spro Wobbler und ich einen 45er Döbel auf Suxxes-Wobbler.




Später hatte ich noch einen Aussteiger auf Wobbler und bekam auf Kopyto-Gummi zum Schluss dann auch noch zwei Bisse, von denen einer hing und sich als 60er Hecht entpuppte.




Danach gings noch auf Zandertour mit Boardikumpel Juceboy, doch außer 2 von außen gehakten Brassen blieb das ganze völlig erfolglos.


----------



## zanderzone (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Waren am Samstag in Holland im Nordseekanal! haben 30 Zander gefangen und es sind viele ausgestigen..
Leider hab ich keinen Plan wie man Fotos einstellt sonst würd ichs mal machen!!


----------



## Schmelle (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin . war freitag abend mit kumpels ne runde an einem teich auf barsch und hecht. 
bei heftigem regen konnte ich schon nach ca.  minuten einen schönen barsch von ca.ein kg landen.


----------



## fantazia (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schmelle schrieb:


> moin . war freitag abend mit kumpels ne runde an einem teich auf barsch und hecht.
> bei heftigem regen konnte ich schon nach ca.  minuten einen schönen barsch von ca.ein kg landen.


 wenn wohl eher 1pfund wenn überhaupt als 1kg oder?trotzdem petri.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Egal wierum 
Petriii


----------



## angler olli 82 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

habe meinen neuen wobbler ausprobiert und schon nach den 20sten
wurf einen rapfen von 69 cm
http://img176.*ih.us/img176/259/33zk7.th.jpg


----------



## Veit (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute nachmittag aufgrund der momentan schlechten Beißlaune der Saaleraubfische notgedrungen mal an zwei stehenden Gewässern. Am ersten ging außer einem halbstarken Barsch Illex Squirell-Wobbler nix. Am zweiten Teich dann immerhin ein 60er Hecht auf Suxxes Vibration-Wobbler. 




Danach traf ich mich mit Boardi Juceboy noch an der Saale, aber dort lief es erneut ganz mies. Einen 40er Döbel konnte ich auf nen Berkley-Wobbler verzeichnen. Juceboy bekam einen vielleicht 50 cm langen Hecht an seinen Kopyto-Gummifisch und der schlitze dann zu allem Überfluss noch aus. Drei weitere Spinnangler, die noch da waren, blieben gar ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt. So langsam müsste die Talsohle doch mal erreicht sein.... |uhoh:


----------



## actron (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

komme gerade vom Wasser, die ganze Zeit lief nichts, doch dann hatte ein 55 bis 60cm Hecht sich meinen Squirrel geschnappt und mich entschneidert.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War vorhin noch eine dreiviertel Stunde am Wasser. Der erste Biss auf einen Mepps Spinner wirkte erst wie ein Hänger, der sich dann langsam aber sehr kräftig in Bewegung setzte. Zu allem Überfluss schlitzte er aber nach ca. 20 Sekunden wieder aus |uhoh:. Schätzungsweise ein 70+ Rapfen oder Hecht.
Danach ließen sich nur noch ein kleiner Barsch und ein 45er Rapfen an Land blicken.


----------



## GuidoOo (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also bei mir liefs ganicht so schlecht..Ich war mit meinem Freund am Behler See auf Hecht und Zander...
Als ich gerade einen Gr.1 spinner in Rot, der eigentlich für Barsch gedacht war, durchs schilf zirkelte, biss ein 60ger
Hecht.
Also Nr.1.
Danach gings in Tiefere.So 5-40Meter-Nix
Danach steuerten wir ein Plato von 1 Meter an, was außen herum mit Wasserpflanzen dekoriert war. Die hechte mochtens. Rausbekommen habe ich zwar leider nur zwei (60+70cm) aber wir hatten noch 5 Attacken auf Mepps Aglia Gr.5 in Rot und mein Freund hatte noch einen ca.90ger Hecht vorm Boot verloren...

Ärgerlich aber sogleich auch seltsam war:
Ich ließ nur mal so aus Spaß den 20cm Kopyto in Gelb-Grun in 38 Meter Tiefe auf den Grund und holte schnell ein. Als ca die die Helfte geschafft war, kreischte die Bremse 2 Mal...Biss*doof-guck* Dann wars auch schon vorbei und der Fisch stieg auß...Danach hätte ich mir in den*****beißen können, da gut ein halber Cm bis zum Angstdrilling fehlte*heul*
Die Bissspuhren ließen auf einen Zander schließen, aber ist das möglich bei der Größe des Köders und bei der Tiefe?


----------



## BanditOG (25. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Pertri an alle fänger,

bin heute aus dem Kurzurlab zurück gegen 20.30 Uhr und natürlich stand ich schon um 21.15 Uhr am Rhein und versuchte einen Stachelritter zum Landgang zu überreden, doch leider war kein Stachelritter da  sonder eine ca. 65er Hecht und ein kleiner Rapfen.:q
Hecht auf Kopyto und Rapfen auf einen kleinen Forellenfarbigen Wobbler, Name unbekannt.





Gruß
Bandit OG

PS: Der Hecht hat einen Halben Kimmendeckel weniger wie man es auf dem Bild erkennt, doch sah es schon älter aus, natürlich durte er wieder in sein Element.


----------



## Troutcarp (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri heil @ all


----------



## Angler-NRW (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein neuer PB-Hecht: 82 cm und 6 Pfd.
Schon irgendwie deprimierend:c wenn man bedenkt dass ich seit 14 Jahren angel.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle zu den schönen Fängen.


----------



## minden (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht,....wenn das Wasser niedriger wär, würde mir der Teich fast bekannt vorkommen...

Wir konnten auch mal wieder n paar bessere erwischen...:k


----------



## Sargblei (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht,....wenn das Wasser niedriger wär, würde mir der Teich fast bekannt vorkommen...
> 
> Wir konnten auch mal wieder n paar bessere erwischen...:k



Schöne Fische. 
2.te Bild MLK oder Weser ? ;+


----------



## Checco (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Angler-NRW, gerade in eurer Ecke hätte ich schon einiges mehr vermutet, ihr habt doch echt nette Gewässer in eurer Umgebung, obwohl der Rhein bei euch doch ne schöne Zanderstrecke ist.
Auf jeden Fall Petri zu deinem Hecht, der nächste ist ca. 7 cm größer


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Yeah Leute, grad vor ner Stunde hats bei mir auf n Storm- Wobbler "gescheppert"!
Es war heut n toller Abend, und nach m Fußballtraining hab ich mir fest vorgenommen, noch n paar Würfe zu machen. Zunächst auf Spinner im letzten Licht des Tages nur n paar kleine Barsche, dann nach nem Wechsel zu einer Stelle direkt unter einer Brücke, wo radikal das Licht einer Straßenlampe abrupt unterbrochen wird durch die Dunkelheit des Schattens der Brücke:
Erster Wurf: Bang- Döbel von ca. 45 cm, der sich am Wobbler vergriffen hat...
Der X- te für dieses Jahr, und immer noch kein Zander, und das Ende August.
Durchatmen, weitermachen.
15 Min lang nur das Zirpen der Grillen und das Fiepen der Ratten unter meinen Füßen am Uferstreifen, sonst war es totenstill.
Ich war noch ganz in Gedanken, als ich plötzlich merkte, dass ich Fischkontakt habe: 
Ich denke: Typisch für Zander, der Biss, und die Kampfart, und kurze Zeit später die Gewissheit: Jau, endlich hats geklappt! 
Ich lasse den Burschen im Wasser fürn schnelles Foto, und gerade, als ich ihn rausheben wollte zum abhaken, löste sich der Haken irgendwie noch im Wasser und er verabschiedete  sich so schnell wieder, wie er gekommen ist  
Fotos folgen noch!
Gute N8!


----------



## Veit (26. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute am späten Nachmittag an der Saale und kaum hatte ich mit Angeln begonnen, stieß Boardi Brassenkaiser dazu. Wir versuchten es zunächst mit Gummiködern, was aber erfolglos blieb. Daraufhin wechselte auf Wobbler. Auf einen Suxxes-Crank ging dann nach zwei Fehlattacken ein gut 40 cm langer Döbel. Nachdem Brassenkaiser gesehen hatte, wies geht, machte er es besser und konnte schon nach kurzer Zeit einen schönen 50er Döbel auf einen Spro-Wobbler überlisten. Ich durfte mich somit für das Hechtfoto vom Sonntag revanchieren.#6




Später konnte Brassenkaiser dann noch einen weiteren Döbel an seinen Wobbler locken, der nur geringfügig kleiner als der erste war. Bei mir sprang noch ein Hecht von schätzungsweise 70 cm hinter einem Kopyto-Shad aus dem Wasser hinterher, schaffte es aber leider nicht mehr den Köder zu packen.
Kurz nachdem Brassenkaiser den Heimweg antrat, verließ auch ich den Platz, versuchte es dann aber noch kurz an zwei anderen Stellen. Das brachte dann immerhin noch einen 54er Zandrino, der auf Kopyto ging. War allerdings auch der einzige Biss.


----------



## BanditOG (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Pertri zum Hecht und den zwei schönen Zander....

gestern war ich auf der Jagt nach Stachelrittern wurde aber nur ein Hecht und ein Rapfen drauß |bigeyes, heute jedoch konnte ich einen zum Landgang überreden. Jetzt gedeit er weiter im Rhein. :m

72 cm = auf Gufi vom Profiblinker.



Gruß
Bandit OG


----------



## Angler-NRW (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Checco schrieb:


> @ Angler-NRW, gerade in eurer Ecke hätte ich schon einiges mehr vermutet, ihr habt doch echt nette Gewässer in eurer Umgebung, obwohl der Rhein bei euch doch ne schöne Zanderstrecke ist.
> Auf jeden Fall Petri zu deinem Hecht, der nächste ist ca. 7 cm größer



Ja das stimmt schon mit den Gewässern. Obwohl hier der Angeldruck an den Vereinsseen und dem Rhein arg zugenommen hat. 

Komme aber maximal einmal pro Woche ans Wasser und das ist das absolute Maximum. Manchmal auch 2 Monate gernicht.:c


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, hier sind wie versprochen die Fotos vom Döbel und dem Zandrino:


----------



## zander55 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle!

War am Wochenende auch unterwegs, konnte neben einigen kleineren Zandern einen richtig schönen fangen. Köder war ein selbst gebauter Shad, war schon sehr überzeugen fürs erste mal Testfischen...


----------



## minden (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Karamba Zander55,...sehr feiner Koffer#6

Und ja, die Farbe der Gummis kenne ich beim selbstgießen,...kommt meistens bei Resteverwertung raus


----------



## Veit (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute nachmittag an der Saale und konnte auf Attractor einen Barsch überlisten, der immerhin deutlich über Handlänge hinaus ging. War glaub ich erst der dritte Barsch, den ich dieses Jahr überhaupt auf meiner Haussaalestrecke hatte. Schön zu wissen, dass es doch noch ein paar gibt. Wenig später hatte ich noch nen mächtigen Zanderbiss auf Kopyto, aber leider hing der Bursche nicht.




Kurz darauf stieß Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser wieder dazu, allerdings nicht allein, denn ein anderer Angler rannte ihm wohl regelrecht hinterher, um bloß als erster an der Stelle zu sein. Während Brassenkaiser dann erstmal zu mir kam um Hallo! zu sagen, platzierte sich der "Sportsfreund" auch gleichmal genau da, wo Brassenkaiser seine Tasche abgestellt hatte um dort zu angeln, und begann mit seinen Kunstködern das Wasser zu durchpflügen. Naja, wir nahmen es locker, so hatten wir wenigstens was zu lachen. Und nachdem der Angler mit seinem High End-Tackle nach einer Stunde erfolglos das Weite suchte, konnte Brassen.... ähmm.... Döbelkaiser noch 2 schöne Dickköpfe von rund 50 cm mit Salmo Perch genau da überlisten, wo zuvor etliche Japan-Wobbler gebadet wurden. So solls sein!#6


----------



## GuidoOo (27. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von meiner Seite!
Ich war heute, bei dem Sauwetter, auch mal wieder aufm See und konnte keinen richtigen Erfolg verbuchen*heul* Schon nach 5 min hatte ich eine Fehlattacke auf rapala 
X-Rap und es folgten nurnoch Barsche -35cm...
Aber jedenfalls  kein Scheider =)


----------



## safe667 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/6796/barschhh800nl3.jpg
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/2918/zanderrr800dq1.jpg schöner barsch und zander aus dem mittellandkanal bei lübbecke...

petri auch allen anderen fängern...

grüsse safe...


----------



## Veit (28. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war nochmal intensiv Nachtspinnfischen an der Saale im Halleschen Stadtgebiet um aktuellen Standplätze der Zander zu orten. Leider hatte ich ziemliches Pech!  Ein halbwegs gutes Ergebnis wäre jedenfalls möglich gewesen. Nachdem ich schon mehrere Spots erfolglos beangelt hatte, versuchte ich es an einer quasi ganz neuen Stelle, die ich schon lange interessant finde, auch wenn sie nur schwer zugänglich ist. Bisher hatte ich dort nur im tiefsten Winter zweimal geangelt, aber erfolglos. Diesmal gabs bereits nach wenigen Würfen Fischkontakt, aber es war ein Hecht, der den flachlaufenden Salmo Perch genommen hatte. Kurz vor der Landung schlitze er dann aus. :r Nach einem Köderwechsel auf meinen Suxxes-Zanderkillerwobbler schnappte dann ein schöner Zandreas kurz vorm Rausheben zu. Und auch der verabschiedete sich kurz darauf nach mehreren heftigen Kopfstößen. :v Beide Raubfische lagen im 70 cm-Bereich. Danach war die Stelle vermutlich zu beunruhigt, so dass sich nichts mehr tat, aber auf jeden Fall hat sich herausgestellt, dass es doch noch Hot Spots in Halle gibt, die ich bisher nicht kannte. Ich denke es waren nicht die letzten Bisse, die ich an diesem Platz hatte. Ich bin dann noch an einer letzten Stelle gewesen, wo es immerhin einen ziemlich dürren 52er Trostpreis :g auf Salmo Perch-Flachläufer gab.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zander55 ...geiler Fisch...petri dazu...

@safe667...schöner Barsch, dickes Petri...aber der Zander ist doch fast genauso groß wieder der Barsch...40cm??

@all....PETRI


----------



## safe667 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

nee das sieht nur so aus denk ich, der zander is auf glatte 50 gekommmen...
der barsch  knapp über 40...


----------



## Veit (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nachdem gestern an der Saale nur ein 45er Döbel auf Wobbler kam, war ich mal wieder an der Elbe, doch der erhoffte Durchbruch blieb auch da aus. Auf Wobbler gabs diesmal weder beim Grundrattern noch im Mittelwasser auch nur die geringste Resonanz. Auf Gummi (Kopyto) eine Hand voll Bisse und 2 gelandete Zander von 56 und 59 cm. Für diese Stelle fast schon klein....


----------



## Gorcky (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Nachdem gestern an der Saale nur ein 45er Döbel auf Wobbler kam, war ich mal wieder an der Elbe, doch der erhoffte Durchbruch blieb auch da aus. Auf Wobbler gabs diesmal weder beim Grundrattern noch im Mittelwasser auch nur die geringste Resonanz. Auf Gummi (Kopyto) eine Hand voll Bisse und 2 gelandete Zander von 56 und 59 cm. Für diese Stelle fast schon klein....


 

Petri Veit, sind doch wieder einmal schöne Fische!!:m

Aber hör´mal, sag mal bist du nen Vampir, oder wieso schreibst du mitten in der Nacht/Morgen nen Beitrag??

Du bist nen ganz schöner Nachmensch, kann das sein??

Lg, Marcel


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...er geht angeln, wann die Fische beissen:g...


----------



## paul188 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@dominik:schöner Zander! #6

@S.W : #h

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Veit (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...er geht angeln, wann die Fische beissen:g...



@ Gorcky: Stefan hats schon genau richtig gesagt. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich an bestimmten Plätzen tagsüber garnicht angeln würde, weil ich keinerlei Interesse daran habe, dort von irgendwelchen Pottis und Stümpern beobachtet zu werden, die dann ständig Ansitze machen und die Stelle letztlich kaputtangeln. |uhoh:


----------



## Gorcky (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Gorcky: Stefan hats schon genau richtig gesagt. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich an bestimmten Plätzen tagsüber garnicht angeln würde, weil ich keinerlei Interesse daran habe, dort von irgendwelchen Pottis und Stümpern beobachtet zu werden, die dann ständig Ansitze machen und die Stelle letztlich kaputtangeln. |uhoh:


 
Oooohhh jaaa!!|rolleyes Klingt einleuchtend!!#6

Bei uns würde das leider trotzdem nichts bringen, die sind sowieso immer alle da... |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler-NRW (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Gorcky: Stefan hats schon genau richtig gesagt. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich an bestimmten Plätzen tagsüber garnicht angeln würde, weil ich keinerlei Interesse daran habe, dort von irgendwelchen Pottis und Stümpern beobachtet zu werden, die dann ständig Ansitze machen und die Stelle letztlich kaputtangeln. |uhoh:



Manche Leute haben halt nicht die Zeit so oft ans Wasser zu gehen, meistens aufgrund eines Jobs. 

Du hingegen hast ja anscheinend genug Zeit, deshalb fängst du ja auch so gut, weil du Erfahrungswerte am Gewässer sammelst, die andere nicht sammeln können. Sie, nur weil Sie einen Ansitz machen, als Stümper zu bezeichnen find ich ein wenig unverschämt und herablassend.


----------



## slowhand (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben halt nicht die Zeit so oft ans Wasser zu gehen, meistens aufgrund eines Jobs.
> 
> Du hingegen hast ja anscheinend genug Zeit, deshalb fängst du ja auch so gut, weil du Erfahrungswerte am Gewässer sammelst, die andere nicht sammeln können. Sie nur weil Sie einen Ansitz machen als Stümper zu bezeichnen find ich ein wenig unverschämt und herablassend.


 
Ich gehe mal wohlwollender Weise davon aus, daß Veit mit diesen Stümpern ganz bestimmte Ansitzer meinte und nicht diese im Allgemeinen. Es gibt halt überall so Abstauber, denen man besser nix verrät...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...jep, schöne Zander Veit...
...werde jetzt auch langsam wieder aktiv an der Lippe...
...der September ist der erste gute Monat, will ich hoffen...

@paul188:#h Alles klar? Wie war Ostfriesland noch?

...müssen mal zusammen an den Rhein, Holger kommt bestimmt auch!...

Gruß


----------



## maesox (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri zu den schönen Zandern!!!!!!!!*

Konstante Fänge setzt eine hervorragende Gewässerkenntnis und natürlich eine entsprechende Bestandsdichte voraus!!!


@Veit

sollte dir das viele Fangen mal eintönig werden,kannst gerne mal an unsere Gewässer kommen;-))


TL
Matze


----------



## Angler-NRW (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein Bruder konnte gestern diesen 84 er mit 7 Pfund erbeuten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Petri an die glücklichen Fänger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nochmals ein dickes PetriHeil von Susanne und mir Tommy!
War echt ein schöner Tag bei Euch und hoffentlich nicht der letzte. 

Lg

Kai


----------



## Veit (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Du hingegen hast ja anscheinend genug Zeit, deshalb fängst du ja auch so gut, weil du Erfahrungswerte am Gewässer sammelst, die andere nicht sammeln können. Sie, nur weil Sie einen Ansitz machen, als Stümper zu bezeichnen find ich ein wenig unverschämt und herablassend.


Da bin ich falsch verstanden wurden. Tut mir leid, gegen Ansitzangler hab ich garnichts. Ich mache ja selbst hin und wieder mal einen Ansitz. Mir gehts eher um diese Fraktion von Anglern, die am Wasser eigentlich garnichts zu suchen hat. Solche die mit lebendem Köfi und etlichen Ruten angeln, vorm Anhieb erstmal ne Zigarette rauchen, damit auch bloß jeder Zander hängt egal ob maßig oder untermaßig und bei denen am nächsten Tag, der ganze Angelplatz vermüllt ist. Sowas hab ich in letzter Zeit leider immer häufiger gesehen und mir würde es in der Seele wehtun, wenn solche Typen an den wirklich guten Stellen sitzen würden.

PS: Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischfänger!!! #6


----------



## Veit (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war vorhin nochmal kurz eine Runde an der Spinnfischen an der Saale. Meine Zeit war recht knapp, aber wenn ein beißwilliger Fisch da ist, kann man ihn bekanntlich auch sofort fangen. 
An der ersten Stelle, wo ich war, ist dies allerdings nicht der Fall gewesen. Durch den recht böigen Wind, war kontrolliertes Fischen dort kaum möglich, dafür gabs zwei Hänger inklusive Abriss. 'Wäre ich mal lieber zu Hause geblieben...' dachte ich da schon. Auf dem Rückweg versuchte ich es dann aber nochmal an einem anderen Angelplatz, den ich recht interessant finde, aber bisher hatte ich dort bei allerdings auch nur wenigen Versuchen noch nie etwas gefangen.
Heute jedoch gab es schon nach wenigen Würfen eine schöne Attacke auf einen Illex Squirell-Wobbler, doch der Täter hing leider nicht. Wenig später wechselte ich auf Gummifisch und zog erstmal einen großen Ast an Land. Zwei Würfe später kam dann aber auf den schwefelgelben 10 cm-Attractor einen gewaltigen Biss, den ich in eine krumme Rute verwandeln konnte. Erstmal glaubte ich, dass ein großer Hecht zugeschnappt hatte, da der Fisch aber nicht gen Oberfläche kam, war mir schon bald klar, dass ich es mit einem Wels zu tun hatte. Mehrere gute Bartelträger waren mir in den letzten Monaten schon abgerissen, doch nun war mein Ziel, dieses Jahr drei Meterwelse zu fangen, nocheinmal zum Greifen nah. Jetzt hieß es Ruhe bewahren. Der Fisch legte immer wieder kräftige Fluchten hin und einmal hing auch die Schnur irgendwo an einem Hinderniss fest. Letztendlich hielten die 0,15er Power Pro-Geflochtene und das 5kg-Stahlvorfach dann aber und auch der Jighaken saß sicher im Maulwinkel, so dass es mir gelang den Wels bereits im ersten Versuch per Wallergriff zu landen. Während des ca. 20minütigen Drills hatte sich etliche Zuschauer hinter mir angesammelt, die ihren Augen kaum trauen wollten, als sie den Urian sahen und spontan zu klatschen begannen. Einige zückten auch gleich ihre Fotoapparate. So wurden dann auch mit meiner Kamera noch einige Bilder von dem 1,33 m langen Fang und mir gemacht. Zwar lag diese Größe ein ordentliches Stück unter meinem persönlichen Rekord, dennoch war es aber ein schöner Erfolg. Für den Wels bleibt das Ganze sicher eine eher unangenehme Erinnerung, die er aber trotzdem überlebt hat, denn er durfte zurück auf Raubzug in die Saale.
Und hier die Bilder:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Oh man Zicken-Alarm^^Hab beim Urlaub 8 Hechte gefangen..Bilder folgen!


----------



## skatefreak (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey Leute aus meinem Urlaub kann ich auch ein paar Fische vermelden.
Hier mal der schönste Fisch:


----------



## Troutcarp (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle , vorallem an Veit , übertrieben ay


----------



## jannisO (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes PETRI an Veit auf jeden Fall. Gönne grundsätzlich jeden seinen Fang.
Veit jedoch, sollte mal eher dann und wann überlegen was er schreibt und wie er sich ausdrückt. Die überhebliche Art seiner Geschichten, past wohl er auf einen 15-jährigen als wie jemand in seinem Alter.#d


----------



## Veit (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



jannisO schrieb:


> Die überhebliche Art seiner Geschichten, *past* wohl *er* auf einen 15-jährigen *als wie jemand* in seinem Alter.#d



Ich weiß zwar nicht so recht, was an diesem Fangbericht nun überheblich war, aber dass man nicht wie ein 15-jähriger schreiben sollte ist völlig richtig. Wobei selbst einem solchen, dermaßen eklatante Fehler nicht passieren. #d


----------



## Checco (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, nun wieder zurück zu den Fangberichten, denn dafür gibt es diesen schönen Teil des Forums.


----------



## GuidoOo (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Off Topic....Danke ich bin 15...grrrr
On Topic...schöner Fisch Veit...ich habe heute mal meine Fänge verwertet und war den ganzen tag mit räuchern zu gange^^


----------



## Sickly (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum Wels von mir,Veit. Würde ich auch gern mal einen fangen.
Solange wir du keine Konstruktionen wie : "als wie jemand" in deine postings einbaust kannst du gerne weiter so schreiben!


----------



## Dennert (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri zum überheblichen Wels an die Saale  :m 

und auch zum schönen Zander @ skatefreak


----------



## WallerKalle04 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*





Kann auch mal wieder was melden nach viel kleinzeug und Brassen auf guifi! 60er Rheinzander!


----------



## Veit (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris! 

Es läuft langsam wieder etwas besser an der Saale! Heute früh war ich ein bisschen abseits der abgetretenen Pfade unterwegs, allerdings auch bloß im Halleschen Stadtgebiet. Dabei gab es ein paar Fehlbisse von Hechten und zwei Esoxe blieben auch hängen. Erst ein ausgesprochen dünner, dafür aber recht kampfstarker 72er auf Kopyto-Gummi und dann noch einen ca. 60er auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler.


----------



## serge7 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger von mir!

Bei mir war es heute endlich so weit... Nachdem ich nun seit ca. 2 Jahren versuche einen großen Barsch in unseren Vereinsgewässern zu fangen kam er heute unangemeldet...

Ich muß dazu sagen, daß es bei uns so ist, daß auf einen Barsch ca. 20 Zander kommen und dann sind es auch nur Barsche bis zumeist nur 30 cm. Ein 35er ist da schon gut. Deswegen hab ich auch immer gesagt, daß ich für einen 40+ Barsch aus unseren Gewässern 50 Zander gegen eintauschen würde...:q 

Heute hatte der liebe Gott dann ein Einsehen mit mir, neben 3 Zandern bis 60 und einen knapp 30er Barsch kam dieser 43er Knüppel! Ich freu mich riesig über dieses Ding!:l


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Toller Barsch!!Ich würde das gerne mal andersrum erleben mehr Zander statt Barsch!!=)


----------



## Lemmingx (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



jannisO schrieb:


> Veit jedoch, sollte mal eher dann und wann überlegen was er schreibt und wie er sich ausdrückt. Die überhebliche Art seiner Geschichten, past wohl er auf einen 15-jährigen als wie jemand in seinem Alter.#d



sorry für OT aber das kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen! Ich finde Veit hat eher sehr viel Talent zum schreiben. Die Berichte sind immer sehr gut geschrieben und motivieren mich immer ungemein!

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Promachos (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern,
vor allem Kai zum tollen Barsch!

Kai, ich kann deine "Rechnung" mit den 50 Zandern gut nachvollziehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sooooooooo leute ... 
gestern war ich mal wieder mit zwei kumpels am rhein !! .... 
am spot angekommen waren die anderen noch am tackle aufbauen als ich schon meine ersten würfe gemacht habe ... hat sich direkt voll ausgezahlt !!! 
beim fünften wurf auf einmal ein brachialer biss auf nen schwarz weißen kopyto......... anschlag .. hängt .....
vom gefühl her ein richtig guter !! 
ich direkt geschrien " fisch , Fisch ... aber kein hecht ! ... 
die anderen beiden kamen an und wärend der vielen fluchten hofften wir gemeinsam auf meinen ersten dicken zander überhaupt ... aber was letztendlich zum vorschein kam war zwar kein zander aber eine super entschädigung ... 
ein 1,11m langer wels kam zum vorschein .. nach ca. 15-20 minütigem drill hatten wir den ersten wels meines lebend vor unseren füßen und konnten ihn landen ...
natürlich keine waage dabei gehabt aber wie gesagt er war 111cm groß !!! 
boar war ich happy ... und am zittern .. das könnt ihr mir glauben ^^
als wir dann nachher noch zu ner anderen buhne gelaufen sind .. konnte ich noch nen 40er zander landen .... 
war ein super angeltag !!! 

hier noch ein paar bilder ..


----------



## Veit (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri! Die Welse scheinen gut drauf zu sein im Moment.


----------



## supercook (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Serge            Dickes Petri,toller Fisch.Und man kann sogar ein kleines Lächeln bei dir erkennen


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

... ^^ danke ..
@ supercook: jaa :-| aber ich war total baff !! .. 
naja ... jezZ isses nich mehr zu ändern ... das viech schwimmt natürlich wieder !!


----------



## Hecht87 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger vor allem den Welsfängern#6#6
Veit: Ich finde deine Berichte auch sehr ansprechend und talentiert geschrieben. mach weiter so


----------



## serge7 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Dank.

@Dietmar

Hätte der liebe Gott mich vorher gefragt dann hätte ich auch tatsächlich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken auf die nächsten 50 Zanderbisse verzichtet...nur für diesen Barsch.

@supercook

Die Kritik kam ja schon ein paar mal...Seitdem bemühe ich mich um ein Lächeln. Meisstens freue ich mich ja eher innerlich...|supergri


----------



## BanditOG (30. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir.

@Veit: Deine Texte finde ich echt klasse..#6.....
mach weiter so #h


Gruß
BanditOG


----------



## Holger (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger von mir!
> 
> Bei mir war es heute endlich so weit... Nachdem ich nun seit ca. 2 Jahren versuche einen großen Barsch in unseren Vereinsgewässern zu fangen kam er heute unangemeldet...
> 
> ...


 

Da is das Ding !!!! #6#6#6

Von dem du solange gesprochen hast.....und den du dir auch redlich verdient hast. Jetzt haste auch endlich deinen Großbarsch in der Tasche.....

Dickes Petri, auch zu den Zandern.


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir an alle!!!

80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2174029#post2174029


----------



## serge7 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Holger schrieb:


> Da is das Ding !!!! #6#6#6
> 
> Von dem du solange gesprochen hast.....und den du dir auch redlich verdient hast. Jetzt haste auch endlich deinen Großbarsch in der Tasche.....
> 
> Dickes Petri, auch zu den Zandern.


 
Petri Dank! Da hab ich Dich ja nun auch schon lange genug mit vollgequatscht... Er kommt aber immer dann wenn man gerade nicht daran denkt und auch in einem Gewässer wo es eine Riesen-Überraschung ist.

In der Tasche ist der Gute aber nicht gelandet...


----------



## Holger (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> Petri Dank! Da hab ich Dich ja nun auch schon lange genug mit vollgequatscht... Er kommt aber immer dann wenn man gerade nicht daran denkt und auch in einem Gewässer wo es eine Riesen-Überraschung ist.
> 
> In der Tasche ist der Gute aber nicht gelandet...


 
Ja, mit der Erfüllung des Traumbarsches hatte man eher an einem anderen Gewässer gerechnet. Aber da halten sich die Barsche 2008 vornehm zurück....umso größer war dann ja die gestrige Überraschung.

In der Tasche fühlt sich so ne Barsch-Oma auch nich wohl...|rolleyes


----------



## zandermouse (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Raubfischangler,

hiermit möchte ich auch mal einen Fang melden.
Gestern kurz nach Sonnenuntergang krachte es in
meiner Rute als ein 93-er Zander meinen Yo-zuri
MagDarter nahm. Ein Kollege von Nebenan hat beim
keschern geholfen. Für meine YAD und die Tica Taurus 50000
alles keine große Sache, aber so ein Fisch fange ich auch
nicht alle Tage.

Grüße von der Elbe


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Superzander Zandermouse 
Aber lebend gefallen mir die besser


----------



## maesox (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Zandermouse


WOW |bigeyes|bigeyes !!!!!! Petri u Respekt zum super - Zandrino!!


.......schade trotzdem...


----------



## theundertaker (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die Frau geht angeln? Na heidewitzka....^^


----------



## serge7 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Holla die Waldfee, Petri an die 90+ Fängerin...Kaum zu glauben, daß dieses grazile Geschöpf diesen Fisch an Land gepumpt hat...

Bei mir war es heute schon wieder vorbei mit der Großbarsch-Herrlichkeit...Es kamen wieder nur Zander...|supergri|supergri

Aber den Schönsten heute möchte ich hier gerne präsentieren, den kann man schon vorzeigen...


----------



## Veit (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von mir zu den schönen Zandern und dem stattlichen Lachs!!!

Bin heute am späten Nachmittag an die Saale gefahren und hatte totales Pech. Schon nach wenigen Würfen stieg mir kurz nach dem Auswurf noch bei gleißendem Sonnenschein auf einen Kopyto River-Gummifisch in braunglitter ein Zander ein, der sich wirklich mehr als sehen lassen konnte. Ich konnte den Fisch schon ziemlich weit richtung Ufer drillen und als er sich dann an der Oberfläche zeigte, hab ich dann aus Respekt vor der Größes des Stachelritters entgegen meiner üblich harten Drillweise erstmal die Rollenbremse sehr leicht eingestellt. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch mein Fehler gewesen, denn kurz darauf schlitze der Riese aus. Ich hab den Zander auf ca. 90 cm geschätzt. Es wäre definitiv mein Größter aus der Saale gewesen. An diesem Fischverlust werde ich wohl noch lange kauen. :c
Später gesellten sich dann auch noch Brassenkaiser und Juceboy dazu. Brassenkaiser konnte auf einen Spro-Wobbler einen schönen 50er Döbel verhaften. Außerdem hatten wir noch mehrere Fehlbisse auf Gummiködern, die eindeutig Zandern zuzuordnen waren, doch keiner davon ließ sich mehr verwerten. Kurz vor Schluss konnte ich dann zwar doch noch einen Zander landen, der war aber zum einen gerade mal 56 cm lang und zum anderen auch bloß (unabsichtlich) von außen gehakt. Eigentlich nicht mal ein Trostpreis.... #d Das Lächeln auf dem Foto kommt jedenfalls nicht wirklich von Herzen. |rolleyes


----------



## crocodile (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit! Kann auch nicht immer alles klappen. Dieses Erlebnis motiviert doch, es weiter zu versuchen. Aber davon lässt Du Dich ja eh nicht abhalten. Wegen so spannender Drills gehen wir doch ans Wasser!


----------



## Holger (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, Petri an die 90+ Fängerin...Kaum zu glauben, daß dieses grazile Geschöpf diesen Fisch an Land gepumpt hat...
> 
> Bei mir war es heute schon wieder vorbei mit der Großbarsch-Herrlichkeit...Es kamen wieder nur Zander...|supergri|supergri
> 
> Aber den Schönsten heute möchte ich hier gerne präsentieren, den kann man schon vorzeigen...


 


Den kann man aber ganz sicher vorzeigen. Petri !!!! 

Aber wo is dein Lächeln schon wieder hin....? :m


----------



## BanditOG (31. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Zander und natürlich dem Lachs :l

Ich war heute Mittag in der pralen Sonne auf Hecht jagt, einer verfehlt meinen GuFi in den Seerosen, halbe Stunde später und ein Stück weiter konnte ich doch noch eine 60+ landen. Naja wenigstens nicht als Schneider heim gegangen.

Leider ist das Bild nicht so toll geworden, da es mir wichtiger war den Hecht schnell wieder in sein Elemen zu beförden als ein gutes Foto draus zu machen. #h

Noch ein dicke Petri an alle.

Gruß
BanditOG


----------



## Veit (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zur Entschneiderung per Hecht!

War vorhin nochmal an der Saale, da ich hoffte es würde noch mehr gehen in Sachen Zander. Ergebnis: nur ein zanderverdächtiger Fehlbiss auf Suxxes-Wobbler und ein 65er Hecht auf Salmo Perch-Flachläufer.


----------



## Nordangler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch Veit!!! Aber solltest du nicht schon lange im Bett liegen.

Sven


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Veit


----------



## BanditOG (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir Veit #h


----------



## Steph75 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri kai.
Das mit dem Lächeln lerntst du nicht mehr 
So schlecht hat der HSV am Samstag doch garnicht gespielt!


----------



## serge7 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Petri kai.
> Das mit dem Lächeln lerntst du nicht mehr
> So schlecht hat der HSV am Samstag doch garnicht gespielt!


 
Moin Stephan, Petri Dank. Und das wird sogar noch besser wenn unsere Brasis schnell in Tritt kommen. 

Mit dem Lächeln konnte ich diesmal nichts dafür, der Fisch hat sich einfach davor geschoben...|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Raubfischfängern!

Ich war heute abend noch mit Wobbler unterwegs und konnte 7 Hechte landen, wovon die beiden größten aber nur ca55cm hatten. Sonst ging noch ein 33er Barsch auf Salmo Boxer und ein ca40er Barsch mit einen schönen Buckel hat sich beim Landeversuch wieder losgeschüttelt:c


----------



## Hai-Happen (1. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Echt toller Barsch:m! Auch wenn es mit den 40er nicht geklappt hat... Dickes Petri!


----------



## BanditOG (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri !

War heute am Rhein unterwegs, kurz bevor ich zusammen packen wollte hat eine Bugwelle mein GuFi attakiert, nach zwei weiteren würfen hatte ich den Schlingel am Hacken , beim abhacken stellte sich raus das ich den 68er Hecht letzte woche schon einman gefangen hatte, habe ich am Verkrüppelten Kimmendeckel erkannt |uhoh:. 



Petri
BanditOG


----------



## Veit (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da hat das Zurücksetzen vorm Schneidertag gerettet! So solls sein! Dickes Petri zum Hecht @ Bandit!

@ FischAndy: Petri auch zu deinem Barsch! Hat ne echt schöne Färbung!


----------



## Tisie (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



BanditOG schrieb:


> ... hatte ich den Schlingel am Hacken , beim abhacken ...


Ein Hechtbiss am Hacken ist sicher schmerzhaft :c ... in der Situation hätte ich den Schlingel sicher auch abgehackt |smash: :q

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Malte (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tja es gibt Leute die werden es nie kapieren 
Und ganz fieß ist es, wenn Fische geharkt werden.


----------



## minden (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Konnte heute einen Vorzeigbaren erwischen, gefangen auf Aktion Plastics Gummi. 

Konnte ihn normal fangen, hatte weder Hackenschmerzen noch wurde er geharkt (Spass!)


----------



## crocodile (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Hecht, Minden! Schickes Grün.


----------



## Dennert (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



BanditOG schrieb:


> Petri !
> 
> habe ich am Verkrüppelten Kimmendeckel erkannt |uhoh:.


 
Petri, schöner Fisch 

Was ist denn ein Kimmendeckel? Hört sich eklig an |bigeyes


----------



## Living Dead (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@minde:Geiler Sommerhecht, hörtst du Mukke beim Angeln oder was hängt über dem Pulli? greetz


----------



## minden (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Living Dead schrieb:


> @minde:Geiler Sommerhecht, hörtst du Mukke beim Angeln oder was hängt über dem Pulli? greetz


 
Ne...auf keinen Fall. Das sind die Freisprechstöpsel vom Handy, ist bei mir mittlerweile fast genausowichtig wie die Kamera...so kann ich fischen und telefonieren,...Frauen merken dass wenn man versucht sie abzuwimmel weil man fischen will,...so is das kein Problem mehr und alle sind glücklich |bla: #h


----------



## Marco O. (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> Ne...auf keinen Fall. Das sind die Freisprechstöpsel vom Handy, ist bei mir mittlerweile fast genausowichtig wie die Kamera...so kann ich fischen und telefonieren,...Frauen merken dass wenn man versucht sie abzuwimmel weil man fischen will,...so is das kein Problem mehr und alle sind glücklich |bla: #h




Gute Idee #6 so kann "Mann" sich eine Menge Stress ersparen 

Petri zum Vorzeigbaren


----------



## BanditOG (2. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Dennert schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Fisch
> 
> Was ist denn ein Kimmendeckel? Hört sich eklig an |bigeyes




Petri,

unter dem Kiemendeckel sitzen die Kiemen :m
Zur INFO: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kieme


Gruß
BanditOG#h


----------



## Dennert (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ach der K*ie*mendeckel war gemeint! Schreib das doch 

Hatte wohl in die falsche Richtung gedacht


----------



## theundertaker (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hmm...also mein Hinterteil hat keinen Deckel oder auch Kimmendeckel genannt...nur ab und zu, wenn ich die Örtlichkeiten besuche...

Man kann also Fische von hinten mit dem Hacken im Kimmendeckel harken, das wusste ich ja auch noch nicht...#6

Spaß beiseite....schöner Hecht minden....#h Dickes Petri...


----------



## BanditOG (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri,

hier muss man ja wirklich aufpassen was man schreibt....sonst kommen die Leute leicht vom Thema ab.:q


Einen schönen Arbeits- und Angeltag wünscht euch
 BanidtOG #h


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## actron (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> Ne...auf keinen Fall. Das sind die Freisprechstöpsel vom Handy, ist bei mir mittlerweile fast genausowichtig wie die Kamera...so kann ich fischen und telefonieren,...Frauen merken dass wenn man versucht sie abzuwimmel weil man fischen will,...so is das kein Problem mehr und alle sind glücklich |bla: #h



so mach ichs meisstens auch, denn es ist nervig wenn man den Wobbler durchs Wasser zieht und gerade nach dem Auswerfen kommt nen Anruf.


Um was gehts eigentlich hier ???

Raubfische
Kimmendeckel
oder Hacken

lol


----------



## Veit (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute hab ich mal einen Spinnruteneinsatz an der Saale in Weißenfels gemacht, während Angelopa Dietmar am nahgelegenenen Forellenpuff geangelt hat, und wurde sehr positiv überrascht, da ich diesen Saaleabschnitt bisher noch nie beangelt hatte, aber auf Anhieb vollen Erfolg verzeichnen konnte. 
Anfangs tat sich lange garnichts, doch als ich schon recht frustriert war, endlich ein Nachläuferhecht von rund 70 cm, der im letzten Moment abdrehte statt den Storm Suspender zu packen. Ich versuchte den Esox noch mit allen möglichen Ködern zu locken, leider aber erfolglos. Dafür dann aber etwa 50 Meter weiter, kurz nach dem Auswurf Biss auf Storm Suspender und ein 64er Hecht kam an Land. 





Fast an der selben Stelle stieg wenige Minuten später direkt vor meinen Füßen ein Ü70er Hecht auf den selben Köder ein, schlitzte aber leider bei einem Sprung aus. 
Danach versuchte ich es an einer anderen Stelle, wo aber garnix lief, also nochmal zurück zum Erfolgsplatz und ich konnte dann dort noch einen 69er Esox auf den Storm Suspender abgreifen, der im Drill fünf Luftsprünge hinlegte. 




Dummerweise hatte der Fisch mir den Köder völlig ramponiert, so dass er nicht mehr einsatztüchtig war, ansonsten hätte ich den Bereich noch weiter beangelt, aber mit anderen Ködern ging dort leider überhaupt nix.
Darum hab ich noch einen letzten Platzwechsel vollzogen und wurde nach ca. 10 Würfen mit einem kämpferischen 80er Hecht auf Suxxes Tango-Wobbler belohnt.




Während ich einen meiner besten Saalehechttage hatte, lief es bei Angelopa Dietmar am Forellenpuff leider nicht sonderlich gut. Eine 35er Forelle, eine Güster und eine Ukelei hat er in sechs Stunden gefangen. Aber die anderen Angler am Teich waren wohl auch nicht viel erfolgreicher.
Daher werde ich mich auch beim nächsten Mal wieder von den Forellen fernhalten und Hecht ärgern. Macht mir eh mehr Spass! :q

Aja und hier noch ein 50er Schniepel von gestern nachmittag auf Kopto.


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri zur Hecht-Strecke!!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## actron (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri Veit.... cih würd sagen die Saale rockt derzeit....


----------



## BanditOG (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von mir Veit #6

Gruß
BanditOG


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Diesmal mal keine Zander-Strecke sonder Hecht 
Petri zu den schönen Entenschnäbeln!


----------



## Sandro25 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage!


----------



## Hecht87 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit feine Pikes#6


----------



## BanditOG (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zusammen,

Heute Nachmittag war ich wieder auf Hechtjagt, mit einem Gummifrosch (

 *Offset Jighaken )   *|evil:.

1. Biss war ein Baby Hecht der sich mit seinen Zähnen in meiner Schnur verfangen hat, ca. 200m weiter kamm ein schöner Biss, nach einem drill von ca. 5 sec. war der Hecht wieder weg, wieder an die Stelle geworfen wieder Hecht....wieder ab #q. Der Offset Jighaken wollte einfach nicht aus dem Gummifrosch raus :c.
Gleich danach habe ich den GuFrosch gegen einen GuFi Cora Z hellgrün ausgetauscht, wiiiieeeder an die selbe Stelle geworfen....wieder Bisssss.....doch jetzt konnte ich den ca. 65er Hecht landen. 

Gruß
BanditOG #h
http://www.germantackle.de/Drilling...it-locking-Bend-8313-BN-Groesse-3-0::772.html


----------



## Living Dead (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Beim Offset würde ich den Fisch kurz mit dem Köder abdrehen lassen, Rute nach vorne schwenken und kräftig Anschlagen um den Offset raus zu bekommen. Sry für OT...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Bandit: Verzögere den Anhieb um eine Sekunde und schlage danach nicht ruckartig, sondern gleichmäßig nicht zu schnell nicht zu langsam an.


----------



## Peter K. (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen.

Lege mal einen 60er Feierabendangeln Zander nach
Bei 2 Stündchen fischen, konnte ich 6 Fische verhaften, wobei nur einer fotogen war. Der Rest muss noch auf die Weide und wachsen...

Gefangen auf Salmo Minnow 15cm...

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/4513/62124708rl1.jpg


----------



## BanditOG (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Tipps, hab heut zum ersten mal mit Offset gefischt.#6

Gruß
BanditOG#h


----------



## Zanderlui (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich melde denn auch noch ein zander von samstag gefangen auf köderfisch in röbel am hafen zusammen mit boardi fisherman und barschbubi
61cm lang und 6pfund schwer!


----------



## Shez (4. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Obs an der Sonne liegt ....

sehr schöner Fisch, kann man sogar mal eine gute Maserung des Zanders erkennen. PetrriiiiiiiQ!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Veit (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war vorhin auch mal wieder an der Elbe auf Masse+Klasse in Sachen Zander angeln. Glücklicherweise gibts noch Stellen, wo dass geht, ohne dass den ganzen Tag irgendwer dasitzt. 
Es lief wirklich gut, zumindest nachdem ich den richtigen Köder gefunden hatte, denn mit Gummi und Rasselwobbler gabs keinen Zupfer. Dafür war diesmal der gute alte Salmo Perch-Mitteltiefläufer mal wieder der Bringer. Schon erstaunlich, wie fixiert die Fische doch manchmal auf einen Köder stehen. Auf den Salmo gingen die Zander so gut wie schon lange nicht mehr, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich nichtmal drei Stunden geangelt habe. Das Schönste war, dass ich heute zwei Ruten dabei hatte und nachdem ich merkte dass es auf Wobbler läuft natürlich nur noch die Prologic Bushwhacker gefischt habe, mit der die Zanderdrills ein besonderer Spass waren.
6 Stachelritter kamen letztlich heraus. Der kleinste hatte gut 60, der größte 72 cm.


----------



## crocodile (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einfach beeindruckend! Mal wieder dickes Petri von mir! Schöne Zander.


----------



## Sandro25 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen Zander Angler!


----------



## ti2210 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik: dickes Petri Veit für diese tolle Zander-Strecke ... WoW :vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...der veit du "Nachtfischer"...
...ganz dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...


----------



## ZanderKalle (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Petri,

Wird Zeit das ich auch mal wieder ans Wasser komme#:


----------



## ZanderKalle (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

136cm Hecht http://www.fischundfang.de/456,2038/ ich sage nur was ein Monster..... da passt auch ein Dackel rein:q

Petri dem Fänger#6


----------



## Andy Südkamp (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wahnsinns Fisch...einfach unglaublich!!!!
Petri an den Fänger!!!


----------



## d0ni (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle  

Habe vorgestern meinen ersten Zander gefangen  zwar nur 45 cm xD aber egal 

Leider hab ich davon kein Bild gemacht :/ weil ich keine Cam oder Handy dabei hatte x(

Nachdem ich mir dann im Angelgeschäft n paar Spinner besorgte hab ichs noch an einer anderen Stelle versucht und konnte meinen ersten Rapfen fangen  60 cm 
Muss später oder morgen blos mehr die Cam anschließen und hochladen xD


----------



## BanditOG (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, bei uns am Rhein läuft momentan nicht was Zander angeht.


Gruß
BanditOG#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu dieser beachtlichen Zanderstrecke..#6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri Veit zur schönen Hecht und Zanderstrecke#6


----------



## d0ni (5. September 2008)

Petri Veit zu den geilen Zandern 

Soooo komm gerade vom Angeln zurück :> 

Abends so gegen 18 Uhr konnte ich einen schönen Hecht von 78 cm fangen (Spinner Rot)  der Drill war unspektakulär xD fast langweilig

Soo, dann neben ein paar kleinen Barschen und Döbeln Stelle gewechselt und ca um 19.20 ging dann wieder ein Rapfen mit 60 cm an Land (war auch noch auf Spinner)  

Zwischendrin beim fischen mit Spinner hat dann ein ziemlich dicker Hecht kurz vorm Ufer abgedreht als er sich grad den Spinner holen wollte x(


Soo um 20 Uhr hab ich dann meinen Zalt Wobbler montiert 
Keine 10 Minuten später zackkkk, einer dran 
Nach ein paar schwachen Fluchten und einen eher langweiligen Drill sah ich den Brocken dann  hab ihn auf ca 90cm-1Meter geschätzt im Wasser. Kescher bereit gelegt und den Fisch raus geholt xD 

Ouh man hab ich gestaunt^^ da ich erst seit April angel und vor dem 1 September nur Hechte bis 65cm gefangen habe (Schonzeit)

Tja der Hecht hatte 109cm und brachte 17 Pfund auf die Waage 

Wuuuhuuuu xD was ein geiler Tag xP

So Bilder von Heute:


----------



## fantazia (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Man Veit du räumst auch immer ab Petri#6.


----------



## Waagemann (5. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum Meter #6!


----------



## Veit (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zum Meterhecht!!!

Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser und ich waren letzte Nacht gemeinsam an der Saale Spinnfischen und erfreulicherweise hat es heute mal gerappelt. An der ersten Stelle tat sich leider nichts, doch nach einem Platzwechsel hatte Brassenkaiser auf einen Suxxes-Wobbler, den ich ihm ausgeliehen hatte, erst einen Fehlbiss und kurz darauf hing dann ein erstaunlich kämpferisches und noch dazu sehr gut genährtes 75er Zanderchen. Fettes Petri nochmal!!! #6




Nachdem wir noch eine weitere Stelle anfuhren, stieg auch bei mir ein schöner 66er Zander ein. Auch der wollte einen Suxxes-Wobbler.




Dabei blieb es dann auch, wobei ich nochmal einen Nachläufer hatte, aber für die Saale ist es ja schon ein schönes Ergebnis, wenn jeder einen ordentlichen Zander gefangen hat.
Bei einem Versuch am Nachmittag als Single-Player gab es auf diverse tieflaufende Wobbler etwa 15 Döbel bis gut 50 cm und einen 30er Barsch. Zwei Hechte der 70er-Klasse gingen leider im Drill verloren.


----------



## GuidoOo (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch ein dickes petri von mir zum ü1m hecht und zu der tollen strecke veit...

ich selber werde es heute auch mal wieder alleine vom boot aus versuchen...mal sehen was der tag bringt...bei dem wind...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem Meterhecht..Und auch zu Veit zu dem schönen Zander..


----------



## GuidoOo (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So wie versprochen, hier ein kleiner Bericht 
Und wie soll ich sagen!? Sie beißem wieder!!!:m
Resultat waren 6 oder 7 Hechte und 4 die ich im Drill verloren habe...wovon einer Sehr Viel Besser gewesen wäre als die hier aufgeführten...
Angefangen hats mit einem Hecht beim jerken:
http://img186.*ih.us/img186/4227/p1020203xw9.jpg
danach kamen erstmal viiiiele barsche...
der war fast durschnittsgröße!
http://img383.*ih.us/img383/6268/p1020207fb8.jpg
Und der schon ein Besserer...Ich hatte aber größere drann, die ich aber nie rausbekomme...#qworan kanns liegen?

http://img114.*ih.us/img114/5204/p1020208hc4.jpg
weiter gings mit diesem kleinen schniebler der dem kleinen kopyto nich widerstehen konnte^^
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/562/p1020204xp1.jpg
und noch ein paar hungrige Schniebler:
http://img139.*ih.us/img139/5584/p1020212lc0.jpg
Köder: effzett-blinker in gold
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/9480/p1020213oq3.jpg
Da blieb von dem kopyto nicht mehr viel über^^

http://img261.*ih.us/img261/492/p1020214ao1.jpg
auffällig war, dass alle fische mitten im see bei einer wassertiefe von 3 metern gebissen haben...und es gibt dort keine stukturen...


----------



## sonni 2 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

na das klingt doch gut die Hechte sind wieder da (freu)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Reasen-of-Death..

Ich bin jetzt nicht so erfahren, aber ich würde sagen, dass du zu hart drillst und der Haken aus dem weichen Maul ausschlitzt.#c


----------



## s_rathje (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

echt guido du noob  
nicht so hart drillen, dann klappts auch mit dem fisch


----------



## actron (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute bei nem Kunden, auf dem Heimweg hab ich mir dann gedacht mn könnte es mal probieren...

an der Weser angehalten und das Gummi übern Grund hüpfen lassen...

nach ca 6-7 Minuten machte es BUMM .... heftige Kopfstöße  und siehe da....

nen 73er Zandrino....






dann dachte ich mir .... OK das reicht ab heimwärts.... 
An der Fulda nochmal angehalten und nen paar Würfe gemacht........ da hatte ich nach 15 bis 20 Minuten einen Hänger... dachte ich jedenfalls wieder heftige Kopfstöße ... |kopfkrat  und raus kam dabei nen 68er Zander...

Der Fulda Zander mit seinen 68 cm, hat seine Freiheit wieder....
auf das er für Nachwuchs in der Fulda sorgt....


----------



## stanleyclan (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum meter hecht und zum zander veit!


----------



## zandermouse (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Petri an Reasen-of-Death..
> 
> Ich bin jetzt nicht so erfahren, aber ich würde sagen, dass du zu hart drillst und der Haken aus dem weichen Maul ausschlitzt.#c


 

Wann gehst Du denn endlich mal angeln ? Zu Deiner Antwort auf meinen 93-er Zander kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass die Zander zwischen 60 und 70 cm zu 99% zum Bestandserhalt hier in der Elbe beitragen. Das bedeutet, wenn Du so 
Einen totschlägst, machst Du richtig Schaden. 
Mein Zander war dem Tode geweiht, weil der Haken 
sich nicht ohne Tierquälerei entfernen ließ. Weil ich 
aus dem Big Game Bereich komme, lass Dir Folgendes sagen: Wir entnehmen nur Fische, wenn sie einen persöhnlichen Rekord darstellen. Dieses war hier der Fall. Das heißt, dass ich von jetzt an jeden Zander unter 93 cm schwimmen lasse.

Falls Du noch Fragen hast, stelle sie.
Was mir am meisten Kopfzerbrechen macht ist,
welcher Idiot hat das Gerücht verbreitet, dass das
zurücksetzen von 90+ Zandern den Bestand erhält.

Du wirst das sicherlich verstehen, wenn Du älter wirst!
Ich habe sehr viel Kontakt zu Fischereibiologen und die geben mir Recht. 

Petri, falls Du mal angeln gehen solltes !


----------



## Sandro25 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage, sind einige schöne Fische dabei!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Wann gehst Du denn endlich mal angeln ?



Vielleicht kann ich nciht so oft angeln gehen, weil ich erst 13 bin und mein Vater selbstständig ist.




			
				zandermouse schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deiner Antwort auf meinen 93-er Zander kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass die Zander zwischen 60 und 70 cm zu 99% zum Bestandserhalt hier in der Elbe beitragen. Das bedeutet, wenn Du so
> Einen totschlägst, machst Du richtig Schaden.
> Mein Zander war dem Tode geweiht, weil der Haken
> sich nicht ohne Tierquälerei entfernen ließ. Weil ich
> ...



Ich weiß selber das die "mittleren" den Bestand erhalten.
Und ich habe nur gesagt, dass der Zander mir lebend besser gefällt.
Was ist daran so schlimm?Mir gefallen lebende Fische halt besser als tote.
Ich versteh es jetzt schon und du kannst dir nicht denken, wieviel ich jetzt schon über Fische verstehe.

Und jetzt Back to Topics


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fänger der letzten Tage.
Bei läuft es immer noch nicht wesentlich besser.
Obwohl ich den Freitag abend und fast den kompletten Samstag auf dem Wasser verbracht habe kan ich nur 3 Hechte vorweisen, und die waren noch nicht mal besonders gross....




83cm




65 cm




60 cm
Es kann bloss noch besser werden...........​


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Obwohl ich den Freitag abend und fast den kompletten Samstag auf dem Wasser verbracht habe kan ich nur 3 Hechte vorweisen...




Schöne Hechte! Vielleicht hätte es mit größeren Ködern besser geklappt.


----------



## Angler-NRW (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Schöne Hechte! Vielleicht hätte es mit größeren Ködern besser geklappt.



Das war doch wohl ein Scherz, oder??? Wie groß denn noch?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Das war doch wohl ein Scherz, oder??? Wie groß denn noch?


 Vieleicht hat er "kleiner" gemeint. Aber kleinere Köder habe ich natürlich auch ausprobiert, aber auf die lief gar nichts.
Nur die grossen brachten wenigstens ab un zu mal einen Biss.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zandermouse es ist schon richtig das die mittleren zander zum bestand beitragen aber die richtig großen machen auch nicht weniger nachwuchs. es ist wie beim hecht vernünftige angler setzen die großen hechte wider zurück denn gerade die groß hechte haben bessere gene und bilden besseren nachwuchs.
Ich hatte einen 93 sofort schonend released(wenn er nicht tief hing) nimm lieber mal einen 60-70 mit denn zander gibt es auch nicht wie sand am meer, es werden leider immer weniger von den für mich die schönsten fische.
ich gehe auch nicht angeln um einen rekordzander zu fangen #d
big game hin oder her, ich geh angeln um zu entspannen!!! es ist toll einen großen fisch zufangen aber ich pralle nicht mit einem PB fisch
ich bin zwar erst 14 aber ich bin kein anfänger mehr


----------



## Dart (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petrie Tommi#6
Echt heftige Bilder, besonders der 60er mit dem Mega-Bulli:k
Da werden doch manche Diskussionen über Ködergrößen ad absurdum geführt.
Was für ein Gierlappen!!!:m
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Veit (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Raubfischfänger! Ist in der Tat erstaunlich wie gierig die Hechte von Tommi waren.

Heute früh war ich erst an der Saale, wo nur ein 50er Döbel auf Suxxes Tango-Wobbler ging. Darum Wechsel an einen See, dort aber leider lediglich ein Hechtfehlbiss auf Kopyto-Gummi. Mir sind allerdings zwei Leute aufgefallen, die immerzu Brotstücke ins Wasser geworfen haben, obwohl gar keine Enten da waren. Als ich dann mal hingegangen bin, wollte ich meinen Augen kaum trauen. Das Brot wurde von mehreren riesigen Spiegelkarpfen eingeschlürft. Das waren die vielleicht größten Karpfen, die ich bisher in Natura gesehen habe. Ich denke denen fehlte nicht viel zu Meter. Ich glaub da geh ich in den nächsten Tagen mal mit Schwimmbrot hin, denn diese Urgetüme reizen mich schon.
Bin dann noch an einen weiteren See gefahren und konnte einen knapp 60er Hecht auf Suxxes Vibration-Wobbler verhaften. Für seine Größe war er ausgesprochen kampfstark.


----------



## BanditOG (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die erfolgreichen Angler,

@Veit: ein kleiner Tipp, binde den Hacken für das Schwimmbrot direkt an die Hauptschnur ohne Wasserkugel. #6 Die Schweinchen sind nicht einfach so so groß geworden .

Gruß
BanditOG#h


----------



## olafjans (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jetzt muss ich mal schreiben, was mir letzte Woche so beim Aalangeln passiert ist:
Ich hatte beide Ruten mit Taui drinne. Dann ca. 3.00-4.00 Uhr morgens ein Biss. Bissanzeiger geht hoch runter, hoch runter, war irgendwie komisch der Biss. Ich hau an und die Angel biegt sich schon ganz gut. Dann beim randrillen fühlte sich das so an, als hätte sich meine Schnur um einen großen Stock, oder anderen Müll gewickelt und am ende hing ein leiner Aal oder so. Bis dann, so 5m vor der Landung sich der Fisch das doch anders überlegt hat. Auf einmal gibt er Gas in die andere Richtung. Da hab ich dann gemerkt, dass da wohl doch kein Stock im Spiel ist, und wohl auch kein Aal. Nach 4-5 Minuten hatte ich ihn dann bereit zum Keschern. 
Was in der Nacht erst wie ein Zander aussah, entpuppte sich als ca. 65cm großer und bestimmt 5-6 Pfund schwerer Rapfen. Noch bevor mein Kollege den Kescher abgesetzt hatte, sah ich, dass da ein Riesenknäuel Schnur aus seinem Maul hing, bestimmt 20-30m. Und dass mein Grundblei, gestoppt von meinem Wirbel, viel zu weit weg von seinem Maul war, als dass er meinen Haken in selbigen haben könnte. 
Der Fisch hatte sich mit dem Knäuel in meinem Vorfach verfangen. Gebissen hatte er ursprünglich bei jemand anderem auf Köderfisch, denn in seinem Rachen war ein Zwillingshaken mit Kevlarvorfach. 
Nachdem ich ihn von seinem Leid befreit hatte, hab ich ihn selbstverständlich wieder reingesetzt und fit wie er war, war er auch mit einem Flossenschlag gleich wieder verschwunden. 
Petrus dankte mir diese gute Tat mit einem schönen 40ziger Barsch, der kurz darauf gebissen hatte. Und ausserdem hatte ich ja meinen ersten Rapfen gefangen.
Wenn sowas in einem kleinen überangelten Teich, oder im Forellenpuff passiert, ist das wohl weniger Spektaulär, aber das ganze hat in der Alster stattgefunden.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute mit boardi Feeder67 am Rhein unterwegs! Ergebniss Feeder 2Zander einer knappe 50 einer 50+
Ich ein kleinen knappe 40 und ein dicken 60er ein 50er wollte nicht fürs foto herhalten und ist kurz vorm kescher ausgeschlitzt! noch jede menge gute bisse aber bei starkem wind doch schon ne recht gute ausbeute!


Fotos hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2182758#post2182758


----------



## honeybee (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder seit langer Zeit mit dem Boot unterwegs.

Bis zum Mittag lief es recht dürftig für uns. Nur unser Sohn Eric konnte auf Wobbler einen mittleren Barsch erwischen.

Danach nahm ich eine länge Fahrzeit in Kauf und dies sollte belohnt werden.
Auf dem Weg trafen wir noch einen Kollegen, bei dem es auch nicht gerade super aussah.

Am Spot angekommen konnte ich gleich nach ein paar Würfen einen schönen Hecht von 89cm ins Boot befördern.





Mein Tag war mit diesem Fisch eigentlich gerettet.

Ein paar Würfe Später konnte ich noch diesen schönen 41iger Barsch verzeichnen und unser Kollege traf zwischenzeitlich auch ein.





Jetzt ging es richtig gut und es gab einige Fehlbisse doch leider blieben bei Ingolf, Eric und dessen Freund die Bisse aus.|kopfkrat

Ich war jetzt voll dabei und hörte schon gar nicht mehr die Kids auf dem Boot labern und schon hing ein schöner 78iger am band.





Ich hoffte ja immer noch auf einen schönen Barsch, doch daraus wurde nix. Weils einmal lief, machte ich mit Zander weiter und konnte noch einen 67iger erwischen.





Unser Kollege war auch nicht untätig und zauberte einen 80iger und 84iger Zander raus und noch einen Ü40 Barsch.

Dann kam leider der Zeitpunkt, an dem sie nicht mehr wollten und wir setzten um.
An der neuen Stelle angekommen konnte ich gleich noch einen 50iger Zander rauskitzeln und das wars dann.

Heimreise angetreten, denn das Boot muss ja wieder startklar gemacht werden.

War mal wieder ein richtig guter Tag :vik:

http://img401.*ih.us/my.php?image=img0949uz5.jpg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kann von heute ein verloren Barsch 30+, ein 28er Döbel und ein u50 Hechtschniepel aus der Nidda vermelden.

@Honeybee: Schöne Fische


----------



## ZanderBone (7. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

Ich konnte dieses WE auch mal wieder einen schönen Zander auf Köfi fangen. Länge 78 cm und 9 Pfund. War mal wieder ein tolles gefühl.

schöne grüße


----------



## Veit (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern am späten Nachmittag gemeinsam mit Boardi Brassenkaiser an der Saale Spinnfischen. Brassenkaiser blieb diesmal leider erfolglos und hatte nur einen Döbelfehlbiss. Bei mir sah es etwas besser aus. Auf einen Illex Squirell-Wobbler hatte ich zwei Hechtbisse, aber nur ein 50er Schniepel musste für einen kurzen Moment Landluft schnappen. Nach einem Stellenwechsel ging mir dann aber noch ein etwas besserer Esox von 64 cm auf Kopyto-Shad.




'Wenns beißt, dann beißts' dachte ich mir und machte nach dem Abendessen noch eine Tour an die Elbe mit Angelopi Dietmar. Da es dort beim letzten Mal mit Wobbler gut lief, versuchte ich das auch diesmal als erstes und konnte schon nach kurzer Zeit einen 60er Zander mit einem Salmo Perch-Mitteltiefläufer überlisten.




Trotz durchspielen des Wobblerrouletts ließ sich danach aber lange Zeit nichts mehr machen und so löste sich auch meine Hoffnung, dass Dietmar, der es ebenfalls mit Wobbler versuchte, diesmal endlich mal einen Zander mit Kunstköder fangen könnte, auf. Nun war nämlich Gummifischangeln angesagt und das ist ihm, als sonst reiner Ansitzangler, doch eine Nummer zu schwierig. Und das war es diesmal selbst für mich, denn den ersten Fehlbiss auf Kopyto gab es zwar bald, aber unerwartet direkt nach dem Auswerfen in die Hauptströmung der Elbe, während der Köder den Gewässergrund noch lange nicht erreicht hatte. Wenig später hatte ich einen weiteren solchen Fehlbiss, während beim "sauberen" Jiggen im ruhigeren Uferwasser kein Zupfer kam. So überlegte ich mir, dass man aus der Not eine Tugend machen könnte und wechselte auf einen eigentlich für diese Stelle viel zu leichten Bleikopf, warf den Köder weit in den Strom, ließ den Gummiköder einfach nur mit der Strömung durchs Mittelwasser driften und kurbelte nur gelegentlich etwas Schnur auf, um diese zu straffen. Ich war selbst überrascht, wie fängig diese Methode zumindest in dieser Nacht war. Innerhalb einer halben Stunde gelang es mir nochmal 3 schöne Zander von 67, 69 und 70 cm zu überlisten. Da war auch Dietmar wiedermal erstaunt und freute sich mit mir über das doch noch ordentliche Fangergebnis, obwohl er selbst wieder keinen Stachelritter gefangen hatte.


----------



## Muschel-Michel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an euch#6schöne Fische..#6

gruss Micha|wavey:


----------



## minden (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri der Dame und dem Veit,...sehr schöne Fische und nett zu lesen #6


----------



## Cobra HH (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ honeybee und Veit
*dickes petri* euch beiden, da hat ja jeder von euch ne schöne strecke gehabt #r


----------



## kohlie0611 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch ein Petri an Opelhecht, schöner Fisch...#6


----------



## actron (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern der letrzten Tage...

ich war gestern mit Chronic mal wieder nen Runde an der Fulda unterwegs.

Ergebnis 3 Schnipelhechte und 1 Barsch.

alle in dieser Größenordnung






Der letzte Hechtschnipel war total Lebensmüde...
Ich glaub wenn Chronic net dabei gewesen wäre, würd ichs gar net schreiben... 

Ich werfe aus, der Wind drückt meine Schnur in einen Busch...
Die Schnur hängt über den Busch,
und der Wobbler ca. 5 cm "über" dem Wasser.

Hm... was nun... will ja net den Illex Wobbler verlieren... 
Auf einmal schwups springt ein Hechtlein an den Wobbler,
und beginnt mit der Vorstellung seiner Zirkusnummer.
Chronic hatte zum Glück seine Wathose an, das er den kleinen Übermütigen aus seiner akkrobatischen Einlage befreien konnte.

Danke nochmal fürs Wobbler retten....

.


----------



## maesox (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!#6*


Erwischte gestern auch so eine "Granate" wie @actron!!|rolleyes|supergri
Dazu gabs noch zwei Schniepel-Hechte bis 50cm und vier Barsche der mittleren Kategorie.


TL
Matze


----------



## Gorcky (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @all!!!

Also bei uns gehen auch momentan haupsächlich nur Schniepler an den Haken, aber wie!!!#t

Hat jemand ne Erklärung für die Schniepelinvasion???#c


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Noch nen Barsch von gestern auf 3er Mepps


----------



## GuidoOo (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

also eine genaue erklärung habe ich dafür auch nicht...allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die großen vllt gerade wo ganz anders stehen...also mehr im tiefen...wissen tuh ichs aber auchnicht...
denn die kleinen wären ja nicht an stellen, wo die großen rauben es sei den es sind selbstmörder...
ich habe die "kleinen" mitten aufm see bei einer wassertiefe von 3-4 metern gefangen^^

@ der baer...sachmal hattest du nur 4 stunden oder hast noch ferien?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> @der baer...sachmal hattest du nur 4 stunden oder hast noch ferien?



Montags hab ich nur 6, bin also um 2 zu Hause.Bin aber krank von daher..|rolleyes


----------



## Veit (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Ich war heute nachmittag mit Angelkumpel Benni (Benni87) an der Saale im Burgenlandkreis unterwegs im Namen des Hechtes. Nebenbei haben wir auf ein paar Döbel gehofft, bei denen war heute allerdings völlige Beißflaute angesagt. Nachdem ich mich an einem Hot Spot längere Zeit erfolglos mit Wobbler abgemüht hatte, bekam ich auf Kopyto-Gummifisch gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Biss, verlor den Räuber aber sofort wieder durch Ausschlitzen. Eine Viertelstunde später gab es einen kleinen Nachläuferzander von ca. 40 cm, der nur kurz in den Schwanzteller des Köders biss. Kurz darauf dann ein kräftiger Biss in der Strömung auf Kopyto und nach eher schwachem Drill konnte ich einen schlanken 76er Hecht landen.




Danach wechselten wir die Stelle. Am neuen Platz hatte ich noch eine Rechnung offen mit einem Hecht, der mir vor einigen Tagen ausgeschlitzt war. Tatsächlich bekam ich den höchstwahrscheinlich gleichen Fisch schon nach wenigen Würfen mit einem Ugly Duckling-Wobbler ans Band. Der Drill mit diesem Esox entschädigt für die langweilige Vorstellung des Ersten. Es handelte sich um einen fetten Strömungshecht von 72 cm.




Kurz vor Schluss war dann erfreulicherweise auch Benni endlich erfolgreich und konnte auf Kopyto-Shad immerhin noch einen 56er Hecht überlisten.


----------



## BanditOG (8. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die erfolgreichen fänger,

ich war heute am Hafen unterwegs, ein Hecht ca. 65 war kurz dran und als er an die Oberfläche kamm schüttelte er meinen Kopyto einfach ab , danach hatte ich nocht zwei schöne..wahrscheinlich Barsch bisse am Grund.Auf dem weg nach Hause fuhr ich noch kurz an den Rhein montierte meinen Cora Z GuFi an die Leine und siehe da ein 60er Hecht biss direkt vor den Füßen....wenigstens nicht als Schneider Heim gegangen |supergri

Gruß an alle Angler#h
BanditGO


----------



## Lök81 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

[edit by Thomas9904: OT]

Und nun On Topic!
Ein kleines Foto aus Schweden. 78cm auf 4er silbernen Mepps (einer von Viiielen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich weiss echt nicht, warum nicht begriffen wird, das wir in diesem Thread solche Diskussionen nicht zulassen....


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

... sooooooooooo.... also ich bin auch von meinem kurztrip über`s wochenende nach schweden zurück ... 

habe am freitag hinter ner schleuse meine mit 62 cm größte forelle überhaupt erwischt war kein spektakulärer drill aber ich musste bei der landung bis zu den knien ins wasser weil ich oben auf der schleuse stand und der fisch ja schlecht einfach hochheben konnte runtergeklettert... fisch gekrallt und wieder einarmig hoch !!^^... 

samstag war dann echtes sauwetter... regen ohne unterlass und da hab ich es mal lieber gelassen mit dem angeln .. 
sontag stand der rückflug an .. 
davor nochmal von 9:30 - 11:30 uhr rausgefahren ... nen gelb-orangenen frenzy tiefläufer sranngehängt und bissel geschleppt .... 
hab nach einiger zeit dann den ersten kleinen hecht gefangen( ca 55 cm ) ... bissel im freiwasser probiert doch da war gaaaar nix zu holen !! also in die nähe von ner untiefe gefahren und an der kante langgeschleppt .. köder lief direkt über grund ( hab den immer mal wieder gespührt) 
und dann kam echt biss auf biss .. in der letzten halben stunde die ich auf dem see war hatte ich  6 Bisse ... erstmal hatte ich dann so nen 60er der wie der davor natürlich sofort wieder zurück durfte ... als ich dann drei fische kurz nach dem anschlag verlor , und der nächste ca. 80er sich beim kiemendeckelgriff nochmal schüttelte ... so den köder loswurde und ich ihn dummerweiße auch nicht mehr halten konnte war ich schon schlecht drauf ... !!!!!!!! 

die entschädigung kam kurz nach dem bügel schließen nachdem ich den wobbler rausgelassen hatte in form eines schönen wohlgenährten 90er`s ... 5kg hatte dieser .. der landet jezZ auch bei uns in den nächsten tagen aufm tisch !! 

was mich sehr gewundert hat war das alle hechte gaanz am grund lagen ( hatten jede menge egel auf der haut) schon soooo früh im jahr ?? ( wassertemperatur lag bei 17grad !!!)
alle hechte bissel allersings bei sehr hoher schleppgeschwindigkeit !! 

bilder folgen hoffentlich demnächst... ( von der forelle und dem 90er ) hat im mom nur mein vater aufm schleppi^^


----------



## Flyfisher01 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War mal gleich heute nach der Arbeit fischen in der Havel bei Ketzin eigentlich auf Barsch hatte auch paar kleine gefagen und den kam der Rapfen noch der ging unter der feinen Rute ab #6
78 cm gefangen auf kleinen Gummufisch!!


----------



## bobbl (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an euch alle! 
Veit, du scheinst auch immer erfolgreich zu sein  Weiter so!
Ich verscuhs morgen nochmal am Rothsee


----------



## BanditOG (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem Hecht und dem Rapfen,

seit ca. drei Wochen gabs bei mir keine Bisse mehr auf Zander,
heute aber konnte ich wieder einen Rhein Zander überlisten |rolleyes, das ganzen schon beim zweiten Wurf auf einen Cora Z in Grün. Größe des Zanders ca. 55cm.

Natürlich durfte er wieder in sein Element


----------



## Veit (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle! Super Fische dabei! #6

Ich hatte heute einen fischreichen Nachmittag an der Saale außerhalb von Halle. |supergri
Die Döbel waren diesmal wieder aktiv und ich konnte etwa 10 Stück landen, darunter mehrere starke Exemplare Ü 50 cm. Köder waren diverse Wobbler und einer ging in der Abenddämmerung sogar auf Gummi (Kopyto). 












Der einzige Wehmutstropfen bei schönstem Spätsommerwetter war ein wirklich guter Strömungshecht von schätzungsweise 80 -90 cm, der auf einen kleinen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler einstieg, nachdem er diesen einen Wurf zuvor bereits bis vor meine Füße verfolgt hatte und nach einer halben Minute Drill leider ausschlitzte. :c Aber wer weiß, vielleicht bekomme ich ja demnächst noch eine zweite Chance auf den Esox, wie bei dem 72er von gestern. Zumindest weiß ja nun, wo er steht.:g  Einen Hecht konnte ich mit Ugly Duckling zwar auch landen, dieser hatte allerdings nur 62 cm.




Außerdem ging noch einer der selten gewordenen Saalebarsche auf einen Illex Aragon. Mit 41 cm hatte der Stachelträger auch ein sehr ordentliches Format.


----------



## Sandro25 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichten der letzten Tage, besonders an Veit zu dem geilen Barsch!


----------



## Welskescherer (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen.  Da haste aber einen sehr schön gezeichneten Hecht erwischt, Veit.


----------



## Hecht87 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und natürlich allen anderen Fängern.
Werde heute auch mal wieder los mal schauen ob was geht#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, vorallem zu dem dicken Moppelbarsch! #6

Auch wenn der für Dich eher in der unteren liga der angelswerten Fische spielt...

Hat Dir bestimmt trotzdem Spass gemacht, oder?


----------



## Veit (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ WW: Ja selbstverständlich hat es trotzdem Spass gemacht. Wiegesagt: Barsch ist nicht mein Zielfisch, aber ich freue mich natürlich trotzdem, wenn ich einen fange, gerade weil sie in "meinem" Gewässer relativ selten geworden sind. Und wenns noch dazu ein ordentlicher ist....


----------



## skatefreak (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiler Barsch!!


----------



## BanditOG (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit auch von mir, war ja wieder fast alles dabei....


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri ... schöne fische !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute 2h twitchen

ca. 10 barsche
4 davon um d. 30cm,die jetzt bei mir im külfach liegen-----


----------



## Blueba (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute morgen um halb 9 im Main mein erste ü 30 Barsch dieses jahr :vik:.

Hoffe es wird noch besser #6


----------



## dasBo87 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,
war Gestern an der Aller auf Zander, aber konnte leider keinen Z. fangen. Um 22:15Uhr ging ein 83cm Hecht auf mein KöFi, habe mit der Stellfischrute gefischt. 
Gruß Bo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Bandit: Petri aber versuch mal auf deinen Bildern zu lächeln 

Petri Veit zu den schönen Fischen..Und was lernen wir daraus, wer beim Angeln Musik von einem Sony Ericsson hört fängt Fische 

Auch an die anderen natürlich Petri zu den Fischen..


----------



## BanditOG (10. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Der_Bear_2008: Danke für den Tip|rolleyes, ich werde es beim nächstem mal versuchen #h.

PS: Ich höre auch Mp3 aus einem Sony Ericsson, doch leider fange ich noch lange nicht so viele Fisch wie Veit .


----------



## stanleyclan (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

mist meine musik kommt vom motorolla k1 ..... shit BRAUCHE EIN NEUES HANDY!!!


----------



## honeybee (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern Abend schnell eine Stunde vom Ufer aus los und konnte noch einen schuckeligen 61iger verhaften.


----------



## notme (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jana, was ist denn das für eine Rute?


----------



## honeybee (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



notme schrieb:


> Petri Jana, was ist denn das für eine Rute?



Die gefällt dir wohl? |supergri (ich find die einfach geil)

Das ist die Abu Garcia Fantasista Yabai Spin in 2,80m mit 20-70g WG

Vorher hatte ich die 40iger Skelli gehabt. Mag Einbildung sein, wobei meine Fangstatistik was anderes sagt, aber seit ich die Fanta habe, fange ich eindeutig mehr#c


----------



## Shez (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Huhu, welche Gummis (cm) und bis zu wieviel Gramm fischt du sie. Mich interessiert eher der untere Bereich bzw. ab welcher Gummigrösse bzw welchem Gewicht sie gut zu fischen ist . Optimalbereich ? 

War eine zeitlang sehr interessiert an der Rute konnte sie allerdings nie in der Hand halten. 

Vielen Dank im voraus |supergri|supergri

Gruß Mario

grr offtopic ende ...bitte per PN Honey 

p.s sry


----------



## Carpkiller07 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So,war eben mal nen paar neue Wobbler Testen.
Ergebnis waren 2 schöne Barsche von 26 und 24cm.#6
Köder:Rapala Jointed Shad Rap 7cm


----------



## staffag (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute abend, einen Bachsaibling - 35 cm, 600g und eine Forelle, 32 cm 450 g. Leider keine Bilder, war mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs => kleines Gepäck! Gefangen in unserem Vereinsgewässer.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Mein erster Rapfen!
70cm und 3,6kg gefangen auf einen Popper
Gewässer Datteln-Hamm-Kanal bei Bergkamen


----------



## crazyFish (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem Fisch, so gut gekleidet ist das ja kein Wunder, dass der Fisch auf Stippvisite vorbei kommt.


----------



## stanleyclan (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi perti für den rapfen was ist denn ein popper???


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@KK: Petri zu dienem ersten Rapfen..Und wunderschönes Stück an dem DU da angelst 

@crazyfish: Naja, wenn ich der Rapfen wär, hätte ich den Köder mit Absicht nicht genommen 

@stanleyclan: Popper sind Oberflächenköder, die bei einem kleinen Ruck mit ihrer kleien "Vertiefung" im Maulbereich, Sauerstoff mit unter Wasser ziehen, das dann mit einem "Plop" wieder aufsteigt..

http://www9.yatego.com/images/425a8f07839f01.4/shop-popper-wobbler.jpg

Grüße an Alle


----------



## BanditOG (11. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum ersten Rapfen, bei mir gabs heute Abend nur paar Bisse !!!


----------



## Veit (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den gemeldeten Fängen!

Bei mir gabs gestern nachmittag an der Saale neben einem kleinen Döbel und einem 25er Barsch, einen 58 cm langen Großdöbel und einen schönen 68er Strömungshecht. Köder war in allen Fällen ein Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. Zwei gute Bisse auf Gummifisch konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.








Die abendliche Zanderjagd mit Boardi Brassenkaiser, war leider nicht so erfolgreich. Zwei Fehlbisse gab es zwar, wir blieben aber leider Schneider.

Vom Vortag kann ich noch einen guten Döbel und einen 55er Hecht auf Storm Suspender vermelden. Ein geringfügig größerer Hecht ging durch Ausschlitzen verloren.


----------



## stanleyclan (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri veit schöner hecht haste einfach mitten in diese strömung geworfen?? und dann hat er gebissen?lg


----------



## Gorcky (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz digges Petri Veit, schöne Fische und wieder immer traumhafte Fotos!!! So macht der Morgen auf der Arbeit Spaß...

Wie machst du dir Foddos eigentlich immer,wenn du alleine unterwegs bist??? Mit nem Stativ wahrscheinlich oder?

Naja, aber wie gesagt dickes fettes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!:m


----------



## Veit (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ stanleyclan: Das ist ein betonierter Wehrbalken und darunter ist es natürlich wieder tiefer. Der Hecht biss auch genau unter der Wehrkante. Viele Angler glauben nicht, dass überhaupt Fische direkt im schäumenden Wasser hinter dem Wehrbalken stehen und kommen nicht mal auf die Idee dort zu angeln, dabei ist es im Sommer ein Topp-Bereich für Hechte, Döbel und Wels, wo man in der Regel mehr Bisse auf Kunstköder bekommt als in den, auf den Blick interessanter erscheinenden, tiefen und ruhigen Kolken im Wehrbecken. Ich versuche immer so zu werfen, dass der Wobbler auf die Wehrkante drauffällt, er wird dann durch die Strömung natürlich sofort runtergetrieben und ich kann ihn genau durchs schäumende Wasser hinter der Kante führen. Empfehlenswert sind für diese Angellei vorallem kleine, eher rundliche Wobbler in schockigen Farben, gerne auch richtige Krachmacher.

@ Gorcky: Irgendein(e) Mauer, Baumstumpf ect. ist immer in der Nähe, oder auch ein Spaziergänger.


----------



## stanleyclan (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

achso ok danke wohn nur leider in hamburg und da gibt es ind er alster glaube ich net socle stromschnellen...lg


----------



## Master Hecht (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hab gestern zwei winzige barsche auf nen 0er Mepps gefangen, fotos stelle ich noch rein sitzen nämlich jetzt bei mir im teich und sollen nen paar kleine goldfischlis wegfressen...


----------



## honeybee (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wir waren heute Nachmittag 2 Stunden mitm Boot los

Unser Junior konnte auf BassStalker seinen 2. Gummizander überhaupt erwischen....leider untermaßig, gefreut hat er sich trotzdem






Ich konnte auf Mitchell PulseShad einen 68iger landen





Ingolf erwischte auf Culprit einen 58iger


----------



## maesox (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

*Petri zuerst mal an alle Fänger!!!!!!*

hier eine besondere "Granate" von heute Mittag. Als zwischendurch auf einmal Barsche jagden,stürzte sich dieses Monstrum von sage u schreibe 26cm auf den Köder ;-))

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/4316/img1421ht4.jpg

TL
Matze


----------



## Peter K. (13. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin zusammen..

Ich liefer mal die Fotos von letzter Woche nach.
Der Aland, sah mir recht rekordverdächtig aus, gemessen habe ich ihn aber nicht. Schön war auch ein Rapfen, der Nachts kam, was mich ziehmlich verwirrt hatte.
Zander waren 9 dabei, wobei nur zwei einigermaßen fotogen waren.Fanggewässer der Niederrhein und alle Fische kamen auf diverse Wobbler, der Salmo stach hierbei bessonders herraus

http://img91.*ih.us/my.php?image=44118853mb5.jpg




http://img91.*ih.us/my.php?image=55120743ru9.jpg
















http://img134.*ih.us/my.php?image=90355554px3.jpg


----------



## Epinephrin (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moinsen und Petri an alle Fänger dieser Woche...

@Peter nettes Zanderpic #6


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle....

War gestern kurz am Rhein ca 2std. konnte 3 halbstarke Zandrinos fangen...


----------



## Master Hecht (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So heute am Vereinsteich auf Hecht gewesen, aber leider wollten die so nich also kleinen spinner dran gemacht und sage und schreibe 20 forellen in 2 stunden erwischt...
naja neun habe ich entnommen, da heute abend dann direkt der räucherofen angeschmissen wird.
naja und kurz vor schluss konnte ich dann noch einen 55er hecht erwischen den ich aber nicht foto graphiert hab...
mfg master hecht


----------



## GuidoOo (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

^^auchnicht schlecht....wenn der hecht nicht will, müssen eben die forellen her^^

ich hab auchnoch nen halbwegs akzeptablen fisch zu zeigen...neben viiiiiielen kleinen hechten und barschen gabs auch den hier:
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/6517/p1020216at0.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img146/p1020216at0.jpg/1/


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem schönen Barsch und an alle anderen Fänge(r).


----------



## Veit (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich bin seit Freitag fast total erfolglos. Gerade mal ein paar halbstarke Barsche und einen Hecht von stolzen 20 cm gefangen und ein ziemlich guter Hecht leider ausgeschlitzt. Kommen wieder bessere Tage....

@ R.o.D.: Super Barsch! #6Ich wünsche dir, dass du keinen Anschiss wegen dem Barschgriff bekommst. *g*|uhoh:


----------



## GuidoOo (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

^^*schmunzel*
hast die diskusion also auch verfolgt 
ja das hoffe ich auch...

so genug off topic!
achja vllt noch was zum fangort und köder:
die sind bei uns völlig komisch im moment...mitten aufm see bei 5 metern wassertiefe knallte er aufeinmal auf meinen 11cm effzettblinker in gold..

läuft doch bei allen gerade so wie bei dir..
auch dir großen kommen bei uns mit sehr großer sicherheit veit...und wenns nicht hechte sind, dann halt die zander näch...^^
tight lines


----------



## Lenkers (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri RoD ... is´n strammer Bursche


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern.
So richtig gut wurde es bei mir immer noch nicht aber es fing Samstag Morgen schon gut an, indem mein  10 jähriger Sohn
gleich mit einem 85 Hecht in Führung ging.





Gebissen auf  Flamingo Tail.
Ich holte dann aber auch gleich mit einem 78er auf Cop Shad zumindest ein wenig auf.




Abends gab es dann noch einen 70er auf  Realistic ready Shad.




Am Sonntag  konnte ich dann noch einen 74er




und einen 62er 




zu einem Foto Termin überreden.
Gebissen haben beide auf  ,Big Freddy "Weissfisch" obwohl ich das bei dem 62er schon sehr erstaunlich fand.​


----------



## FischAndy1980 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den fängern!

Heute gegen 21Uhr biss dieser ca. 60er Rapfen in Grundnähe auf Kopyto. Hab die länge nur geschätzt, weil ich das Maßband vergessen hab.

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/7235/rapfen014fj1.jpg


----------



## stanleyclan (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri allen fängern!!!!! fishandy was hast du denn da für einen monster graskarpfen rausgeholt auf deinem anzeige bild??? i can`t believe it!!!!petri natürlich auch zum rapfen und allen andern fängern!!!


----------



## Bambine (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gesternabend um ca 19:00 ... konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht (ca 60cm) auf Spinnerbait landen.


----------



## maesox (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*@Bambine*

*Petri zum allerersten Esox!!!! Das ist immer was ganz Besonderes!!!*

TL
Matze


----------



## boot (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Bambine schrieb:


> Gesternabend um ca 19:00 ... konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht (ca 60cm) auf Spinnerbait landen.


Petri und |schild-gzum 1 Hecht #6


----------



## Cobra HH (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6 jo dan mal ein *dickes petri* zum ersten esox #r


----------



## Easy_1978 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war gestern mal wieder am vereinsgewässer in hochheim unterwegs...7 h, nicht ein biss. alle möglichen köder ausprobiert...:c dann noch so ein spruch, nichts gefangen? haben doch letzte woche erst 100 kg forellen eingesetzt...#q, weiß echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll...da freue ich mich  jetzt schon auf weihnachten und rügen, da fange ich wenigstens was


----------



## Peter K. (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern Abend kamen 2 Zander und 2 schöne Dickbarsche, Fanggewässer wie immer der Rhein#h


----------



## ZanderKalle (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an euch!!!
Die Fotos kannste doch auch hier in dein Foto-Album Laden sofern du eins hast#6
Wenn nicht dann musste dir eins erstellen!!!


----------



## Veit (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich wurde heute mal von Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser an der Saale im Raum Wettin geguidet. 
Die großen Fänge blieben zwar aus, aber immerhin gingen mir doch 3 Zandrinos von ca. 40 - 45 cm an den Haken. Köder: Cop-Shad, Kopyto-Shad und Illex Squirell-Wobbler. Brassenkaiser hatte auch mehrere Zanderbisse, leider blieb aber keiner hängen. Dafür fing er einen schönen Döbel auf 13 cm-Attractor-Shad(!), der vor dem Fototermin allerdings schon wieder ins Wasser sprang. Außerdem hatte er noch einen einen Hecht als Nachläufer. Mir schlitzte kurz vor Schluss leider noch ein mittlerer Hecht, der auf Illex Squirell gebissen hatte, aus.
Alles in allem ein schöner Angeltag im Saaletal, für den ich mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bedanke. Beim nächsten Mal gelingt es uns sicher auch mal einen größeren Räuber dort an Land bzw. ins Boot zu befördern.


----------



## Sandro25 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen Fänger der letzten Tage! Sind ein paar sehr schöne Fische dabei! Mir juckt es schon seit langem, na mal sehen, werd schon mal wieder ans Wasser kommen ;-)


----------



## angler olli 82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war am sonntag 2 stunden jagen beute 8 rapfen und einen kleinen barsch
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/4581/1000oh3.th.jpg 
http://img257.*ih.us/img257/412/1001gh4.th.jpg

die haben nicht mal geraubt


----------



## angler olli 82 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

gester abend 1 stunde 30 minuten gejagt
http://img397.*ih.us/img397/5889/1003vx6.th.jpg
 habe erst auf wobbler einen ca.50 cm hecht gehabt und dann einen einfachen blinker mit dem ich sonst auf rapfen angle einen etwa 65cm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen der letzten Tagen.


----------



## Ariba100 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tolle Bilder @ Peter K.
Schön, dass man dicke Barsche auch waidgerecht präsentieren kann. Sieht toll aus.

@Veit
An dieser Stelle meinen allergrößten Respekt für deine zig tausend Fische. Ich find dein Talent großartig.
Mach weiter so.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Peter K.: Stimmt, muss man wirklich erwähnen. Wie du die Barsche hältst ist vorbildlich. Meist werden sie so präsentiert, dass der Kiefer fast gebrochen oder Organe des Kieferbereichs gequetscht werden um möglichst "cool" zu präsentieren. Zusätzlich werden bei dieser Präsentationstechnik die Wirbel gedehnt, was zu irreparablen Schäden führen kann.
Viele vergessen, dass es sich um Tiere und nicht um Sportgeräte handelt.
Glückwunsch noch mal speziell zu den Rheinfischen, die so wirklich selten geworden sind!


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war in den letzten 3 Tagen Abends am Ems-Jade Kanal mit dem Gufi. Aber ich konnte keinen Zander erwischen. Ich denke das es am Wind liegt.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand die selben Erfahrungen in den letzten Tagen machen müssen.

Ich mache mir so langsam Gedanken ob ich das Zanderfischen von einem auf den anderen Tag verlernt habe.

MFG:vik:


----------



## GiantKiller (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

einer der zahllosen rapfen der letzten wochen:


----------



## GuidoOo (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin, Petri an alle Erfolgreichen unter uns^^=)
Auch ich war mal ebend mit meinem Freund Sven ne Runde auf dem See und die Fische spielten teilsweise sogar mit =)
Nr.1 Noch vom Ufer ein Selbstmörderhecht, der mit ca 15cmeinen 7.5cm Kopyto inhalierte:
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/8219/p1020244si6.jpg 
Dann kamen erstmal viele Barsche dieser Größe, aber auch Größere:
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/7373/p1020245bl5.jpg 
Auf einem anderen See waren dann die großen Barsche der ü30 Katekorie vertreten, von denen wir auch mehrere am Band hatten...aber wie es nunmal ist, fängt man Barsche, hat man keinen Kescher mit und sie sind nur knapp gehakt...#tnaja Pech...
Danach warf ich Svens Rute aus, aber er holte ein...Wenig später hing derhier am Haken!
http://img114.*ih.us/img114/2166/p1020249ud0.jpg 
Sven hatte den doch sehr KLEINEN Kopyto im Maulwinkel versenkt...
http://img60.*ih.us/img60/4558/p1020248gn4.jpg

Zum Schluss fin ich beim Schleppen noch eine Barschdoublette,von nicht sehr großer Größe::vik:
http://img46.*ih.us/img46/8223/p1020250bs9.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img46/p1020250bs9.jpg/1/


----------



## Peter K. (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Mr.Spock und Ariba100

Vielen Dank Da ich die Fische release, muss ich natürlich gewährleisten können, dass diese keinen Schaden erhalten, somit fotografiere ich sie auch mit bessonderer Sensibilität und immer im Sinne des Fisches.

Die von euch angesprochenen Fotomethoden kenne ich und verurteile diese auch.


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja es ist wichtig immer waidgerecht zu handeln. Denn es sind Lebewesen welche Schmerz empfinden.

MFG #h

PS Sind auch Angler aus Ostfriesland vertreten? Mich würden die aktuellen Ergebnisse doch ziemlich interessieren.
Ich war die letzten Tage mit dem Gufi unterwegs am EJK und bin bis auf ein paar Barsche als Schneider nach Hause gegeangen.:c

Würde mich um ein Paar Tipps sehr freuen

MFG Daniel


----------



## Veit (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen!

Wollte letzte Nacht an der Saale einen Zander fangen, doch trotz großer Bemühungen ließ sich lediglich ein 62er Hecht zum Biss auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler provozieren.


----------



## LocalPower (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit....Wieeeee, nur 1 Fisch und dann noch sooon Lütter? |bigeyes|kopfkrat
Du wirst alt... |supergri Trotzdem Petri ^^


----------



## serge7 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ohrläppchen

angler in und um ostfriesland sind schon da aber du hast deine PN deaktiviert...bitte aktivieren und du bekommst auch post...


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das mit den PN Messages müsste nun wieder funktionieren....

MFG


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an die fänger der letzten tage !! 

aber einiges an off topic !!^^


----------



## boot (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi leute CobraHH und ich waren gestern an der Elbe zum Zandern und Barschen,CobraHH fing einen guten Zander von 57 cm ich fing 3 Zander  64 cm 52 cm 52 cm und 2 Barsche von 25 cm,das war echt ein Geiler Tag 		
 		  		 		 			  			 				 					Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## Veit (17. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Benni87 und ich waren heute an einem stehenden Gewässer im Harz Spinnfischen. Gebissen haben die Hechte dort wirklich gut, aber leider auch extrem spitz.  Hätten wir alle Bisse verwerten können, die es dort auf Gummiköder gab, wäre es ein sehr erfolgreicher Angeltag gewesen, so jedoch war das Ergebnis nicht so toll. Benni konnte immerhin zwei Hechte von 40 und 54 cm landen, die auf Kopyto gegangen sind. Mir blieb es leider nicht vergönnt, auch nur einen der knapp 10 Bisse in Fisch zu verwandeln, die ich bekam. Auch Boardi Spector, der am Nachmittag zu uns stieß ging es nicht anders. Er hatte ebenfalls mehrere Attacken auf Gummifisch, doch nicht einer blieb hängen. Dass das Gewässer Potential hat, zeigte sich unter anderem auch daran, dass am gegenüberliegenden Ufer ein anderer Spinnfischer einen Meterhecht durch Ausschlitzen verlor. Wir werden sicher dem See sicher demnächst noch einen Besuch abstatten.




Auch wenns heute nicht so toll lief, möchten wir uns nochmal bei Spector für die hilfreichen Tipps und das kleine Guiding bedanken. #6


----------



## eddyguru (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Erfolgreichen!#6

Hab endlich auch mal nen Guten erwischt.
Gestern morgen hatte ich vier Zander,alle so um die 50cm.Heute hatte ich das Glück meinen PB auf 79cm hoch zu schrauben.Köder war ein Fin-S.
















gruß

Eddy


----------



## Gohann (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Eddy!

Geiles Teil! Die Rheinzander sind anscheinend in Beisslaune. War Sonntag am Rhein. Leider habe ich alle Bisse die ich bekam versemmelt.
Gruss Gohann.


----------



## QWERTZ (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey Eddyguru,

ein wirklich schöner Fisch!#6

Petri und weiter so! :vik:

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...geiler Fisch...
...geile Bilder...
...dickes Petri...


----------



## Maok (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Petri den Erfolgreichen!#6
> 
> Hab endlich auch mal nen Guten erwischt.
> Gestern morgen hatte ich vier Zander,alle so um die 50cm.Heute hatte ich das Glück meinen PB auf 79cm hoch zu schrauben.Köder war ein Fin-S.
> ...



Petri zur Zanderstrecke und zum neuen PB!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## zesch (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@eddiguru

petri !

Hast Du die Bäume mit Laub verkleidet ?  Oder warum ist das Datum der Fotos der 11.1.07 20:18 ?????

Gruß

zesch


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...wahrscheinlich weil nicht jeder das Datum der Kamera richtig einstellt...
...warum auch...|kopfkrat
...immer diese Zweifler...


----------



## zesch (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ne, ich wollte nur gucken wann er diesen schönen Fisch gefangen hat Uhrzeit ....

ein Zweifler ? ich glaube Du spricht von Dir selbst, oder ?

siehe Lippe Fred...


+ ich glaube der eddy kann selber schreiben....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...stimmt hast recht, hatte ganz vergessen das ich mit mir selber sprechen wollte...


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das ist erstmal n saugeiler Zander! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Dickes Petri an eddyguru! #6


----------



## maesox (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@eddyguru


*Auch von mir ein riesen Petri zu diesem tollen Pracht-Zander !!!!!*


----------



## Peter K. (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Zesch

Der Hintergrund, sagt doch schon aus, dass es nicht der Monat Januar ist. Die Bäume sagen mehr, als irgendein Datum, welches bei jeder Kamera erst manuell eingestellt werden muss.

Wenn du nichts machst, startet es beim 01.01.XXXX

Petri zu dem Zander, ein schönes Tierchen. Ist also doch was los im Bereich DDorf..


----------



## minden (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...schöner dicker Zander und feines Foto,....chick, chick#6

Und Petri zum PB


----------



## biomilch (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!!! und ich glaube kaum, dass es am 11.01.07 um 20.18 so hell ist


----------



## Peter K. (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sonne...

Grünes Gras...

Belaubte Bäume...

Anzeichen für Winter = 0


----------



## Sandro25 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem dicken Zander, der war wohl immer noch nicht satt|kopfkrat#6


----------



## ZanderKalle (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zesch schrieb:


> @eddiguru
> 
> petri !
> 
> ...



Erstmal Petri zum schönen Zander,

So wie ich das verstehe zweifelt Zesch nicht den Fisch an sondern das Datum und die Fangzeit des Fotos, was ja auch berechtigt ist!!!Er wollte halt nur die genau Fangzeit wissen, wer richtig lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil#6
Und außerdem ist das wieso wieder alles off topic!!!


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum Zander. 

Habe schon lange keinen Zander dieser größe mit so ner schönen Zeichnung gesehen.

MFG


----------



## Peter K. (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ZanderKalle

Man muss zwischen den Zeilen lesen können


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ist doch eigentlich egal.Der Fisch hat eine wunderschöne Zeichnung und von mir ein riesen Petri zu dem geilem Fisch..


----------



## eddyguru (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nabend Leutz,

danke danke!!#6

@an die Zweifler

eih eih eih#d.Als ich meinem Kumpel die Photos per PN zukommen lies,schrieb er mir sofort,setz ihn nicht rein,weil dat Datum falsch ist.Habs aber trotzdem gemacht.Weil ich dachte mir sch....... aufs Datum.

Für die NRW Spinnfischer Crew:

Der Zander war 79cm
Fangdatum:18.09.08
Uhrzeit:ca. 10.00
Gewässer:Rhein
Ortat wundervolle Düsseldorf
Köder:Fin-S 4" Melon Belly mit nem 18gr Köppes
Rute:VHF 75
Rolle:TP 2500er
Schnur:Tuff Line XP 0,08 4,6kg
Wirbeluo Lock 3er ca.18kg
FC Vorfach:fällt mir gerade nit ein.Reiche ich bei bedarf aber gerne nach!!!!!|closed:|gutenach

LIEBE GRÜßE

EDDY


----------



## J-son (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstes Fischi seit Wochen, hab' mich gefreut wie Petrus selbst=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Peter K. (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@eddyguru

Ich war auch schon Opfer der Fotomafia....

Einfach ignorieren, nicht aufregen, Fisch fangen. Sind in den meisten Fällen nur Neider.

Indem Sinne nochmals Petri


----------



## BanditOG (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Schönen Zander :m,

bei mir gabs heut nur einen ca. 40er Hecht  die Zander wollen gerade nicht so richtig bei uns #d.


----------



## Veit (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @eddyguru
> 
> Ich war auch schon Opfer der Fotomafia....
> 
> Einfach ignorieren, nicht aufregen, Fisch fangen. Sind in den meisten Fällen nur Neider.



Wahre Worte! Vor diesen Pseudo-Detektiven ist man hier im Board echt nirgends sicher und ich fände es wirklich bedauerlich, wenn wegen solchen Trotteln keine Fänge mehr gepostet werden. :v  
Auf jeden Fall ein Dickes Petri von mir zu dem Prachtzander und natürlich auch an alle anderen Raubfischfänger!:m

Ich war am vergangenen Abend mit Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser auf der Saale Bootsangeln. Während es noch hell war, versuchten wir es auf Hecht, doch nur ein sehr kleiner Entenschnabel -ich glaube mein kleinster überhaupt aus der Saale:g- ging auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler. 




In der Dunkelheit ging es dann gezielt auf Zander. Eine eisige Angelegenheit, da es aufgeklart war und die Temperaturen dementsprechend in den Keller rutschten. Hinzu kam noch, dass ich mir beim zwischenzeitlichen Angeln von Land aus, einen nassen Fuß geholt hatte. |scardie: Lange Zeit tat sich dann auch garnichts, doch dann ankerten wir an einer interessanten Stelle und dort gabs bei mir dann tatsächlich einen Biss auf Cop-Shad. Der Fisch, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein guter Zander, hing auch einige Sekunden, schlitze dann aber wieder aus. Da ich befürchtete, dass es die einzige Chance bleiben sollte, war ich ziemlich geknickt. Aber aufgeben zählt nicht und bei dem hellen Mond, erhoffte ich mir noch was im oberflächennahen Wasser und probierte es mit Salmo Perch-Flachläuferwobbler. Meine Hoffnung erfüllte sich, denn ein schöner 69er Zandrino nahm den Köder. Nach den schlechten Fängen der letzten Tage, endlich wieder ein Lichtblick! 




Kurz darauf sogar noch ein Fehlbiss, dann war es uns aber doch zu kalt und wir beendeten den Bootstrip. Natürlich wäre es schön gewesen, wenn auch Brassenkaiser einen Zander gefangen hätte, aber es sollte heute leider nicht sein. #d Beim nächsten Mal ganz bestimmt.


----------



## stanleyclan (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum super zander!!!!!!


----------



## zesch (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke Eddy !

+ wollte wirklich nur wissen um wieviel Uhr der Zander gefangen wurde...

aber nur das zu fragen wäre ja zu einfach gewesen, bei solch schwierigen Menschen hier....

+ wenn ich ein Pseudo-Detektiv wäre, würde ich ganz anders vorgehen

@veit :    was für eine Kamera benutzt Du für Deine schönen Fotos ?

+ mit welcher Kamera Einstellung ? (Ich bekomm solch gute Fotos, leider selbst nicht hin)

Danke

zesch


----------



## eddyguru (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @eddyguru
> 
> Ich war auch schon Opfer der Fotomafia....
> 
> ...


 

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Und danke an alle die mir ne PN zukommen ließen,dass ich mich nit aufregen soll!Werde ich auch nicht!

Deswegen habe das Datum auch nicht geändert und heute morgen wieder nen foto geschossen.










77er Hecht und dazu gabs noch 2 ca. 50er Zander und ein schöner ist mir vor den Händen ausgeschlitzt#q.Alles wieder auf Fins.

Danke+Gruß

Eddy


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und jetzt ist mal wieder gut mit allen Fotodiskussionen - ist ja ein Fangmeldungs- und kein "Fotodiskutierthread"....

Wäre froh nicht einschreiten zu müssen.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und weiter viel Spaß mit dem Fangmeldungsthread.

Danke!


----------



## duck_68 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Fänge und klasse Bilder!!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Raubfischfängern.

war gestern morgen zum ersten mal vom Belly aus angeln und hab in einen recht tiefen Kristallklaren See anfangs erstmal ein paar kleine Salmo Boxer durchgezogen auf der hoffnung nach einen ordentlichen Seebarsch. Leider ging darauf dann gar nichts. Also wechselte ich nach 20min. ungefähr von den kleineren Wobblern zu den etwas größeren und machte einen 14cm Rapala Super Shad Rap BSH ans Stahlvorfach. Ich überlegte mir beim ranmachen noch, ob ich die ollen Original Drillinge abmache und besser scharfe dünndrahtige Drillinge an den Wobbler mache... habs aber dann doch nicht getan:c. Dann der erste Wurf damit und bereits nach 5-6 Kurbelumdrehungen ein kräftiger Schlag in der Rute. Mir wurde gleich bewusst das es ein größerer sein musste als ich den Wiederstand des Fisches merkte. Ich stellte die Bremse etwas leichter um den Fisch bei einer plötzlichen Flucht nicht zu verlieren... nach der ersten kraftvollen Flucht wo der Fisch mir etwa 10m Schnur von der Rolle riss, dachte ich darauf erst das er ab wäre, weil ich zum Fisch kein kontakt mehr hatte. Ich kurbelte die lockere Schnur wieder ein und musste festellen das er doch noch dran war und ca 3m vom Belly entfernt im Mittelwasser stand . Ich versuchte ihn vorsichtig zur Wasseroberfläche hochzupumpen denn er leistete dabei auch keine gegenwähr und kam sogar "freiwillig" mit nach oben. Durch die Spiegelung auf der Wasseroberfläche konnte ich den Fisch noch nicht sehen, aber vom schätzungsweise 60cm langen Stahlvorfach war schon ca 10cm über der Wasseroberfläche zu erkennen. In den moment musste das kommen was am besten nicht hätte kommen sollen|scardie:. Der Hecht kam kerzengerade und komplett in seiner ganzen länge aus dem Wasser und fing dann erst an den Wobbler loszuschütteln. Der Hecht verschwand wieder und ich musste festellen das der Wobbler nicht mehr im Hechtmaul war:r.
knapp 2 Drillminuten die mir wie eine ewigkeit vorkamen, waren nun vorbei.
Echt schade, denn der Hecht hatte locker seinen meter gehabt:c. Das Stahlvorfach konnte ich dannach nicht mehr gebrauchen, denn es sah dannach aus wie eine Metallfeder von einen Kugelschreiber.
Anschliessend war ich noch gut eine Stunde auf den See und versuchte mein Glück, aber ein weiter Hecht wollte nicht beissen. 

Heute morgen versuchte ich es nochmal vom Ufer aus und konnte auf einen Hybrida Wobbler 3 Hechte bis ca60cm landen... ein besserer von ca 70cm ist mir kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/3448/belly016mo5.jpg


----------



## Sandro25 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage!


----------



## Hecht87 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger 
War gestern mal für 2 Stunden los und konnte entlich seit langen wieder mal nen Zandrino auf Rapalla Wobbler erwischen. Zwar nicht mit 54cm der größte aber wenigstens nicht als Schneider gegangen.




Der gute schwimmt natürlich wieder ,nein nicht in der Pfanne sondern in der Elbe:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ey Leute, konnte von Mi euch noch drei, vier hübsche Bilder liefern, einer liefert den Beweis, dass der Zander doch ganz schön gierig ist, egal in welcher Altersklasse  
Den "ausgewachsenen" Zander habe ich noch Helligkeit im Trüben Wasser einer Bachmündung in die Saar auf nen Illex Chubby in 4 oder 5 cm gefangen, den Döbel auf Wurm und der kleine "Gierschlund" auf Cotten Cordell- Wobbler!
Leider habe ich grad gesehen dass Bild vom kleinen Zander ist noch verwackelter und undeutlicher als vom Döbel, weil ich ihn ins Licht gehalten habe, an der Rute, um die Relation "Zander- Ködergröße" zu verdeutlichen, in Zahlen sind es ca.: Zander 10cm- Köder 7cm!


----------



## Veit (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Meine Angelfreunde Henni (Fehlbiss) und Benni (Benni87) sowie ich, waren heute gemeinsam Spinnfischen an einem See. Eigentlich hatten wir es hauptsächlich auf Hechte abgesehen. Umso größer war die Überraschung als ich schon beim allerersten Wurf einen sanften Biss auf Kopyto-Shad bekam und wuchtige Kopfstöße am anderen Ende auf einen Zander hindeuteten. Der Drill war zwar nur kurz, doch der Fisch konnte sich wirklich sehen lassen. Ein prächtiger Kammschupper von 80 cm hing knapp, aber sicher am Jighaken. Mein bislang größter Stillwasserzander.








Wenig später war auch bei Henni die Rute krumm und ein weiterer Zandrino von gut 60 cm hatte seinen Mitchell Pulse-Shad genommen.




Ich ließ kurz darauf noch einen ca. 45er Schniepelzander auf Cop-Shad folgen.




Danach war der unerwartete Zanderspuk vorbei und wir zogen weiter. Bald rappelte es erneut bei Henni und er konnte einen rund 70 cm langen Hecht landen, der einen Powertail-Twister genommen hatte, den ich meinem Kumpel zum Ausprobieren gegeben hatte.




Einige Zeit später fing Henni nochmal einen Zander von 50 cm auf einen Spro Fibretail-Shad. Statt Fotoshooting war nach dem Fang dieses Fisches allerdings eine Not-OP angesagt, denn ich wollte den Fisch für Henni per Hand landen und rammte mir dabei den Zusatzdrilling voll durch den Zeigefinger. Zum Glück war er bereits ganz durchgestochen und der schüttelnde Zander konnte schnell gelöst werden, so dass wir nur noch die Hakenspitze abkneifen mussten und große Schmerzen ausblieben.
Danach tat sich nicht mehr viel. Noch ein paar wenige Fehlbisse und ein Aussteiger bei mir auf Wobbler. Benni hatte einen ganz schwarzen Tag erwischt. Er konnte leider keinen Biss verwerten und verlor zu allem Überfluss noch etliche Gummifische durch Hänger, während bei Henni und mir die Abrissquote nur gering beziehungsweise Null war.


----------



## Sandro25 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Euch zwei, schöne Zander!


----------



## stanleyclan (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri auch von mir veit schöner zandrino!!!!


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.#h


----------



## Ghanja (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute Morgen mal für 2 Stunden am Wasser und hatte ein wenig Spaß. Endergebnis waren dann 4 Zander von 45 bis 60 cm so wie ein Hecht um die 75 cm. Keine Ahnung warum die Bilder so komisch sind - irgendwas war an der Cam nicht ganz richtig eingestellt ... #q


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Es werden richtig schöne Hechte und Zander gefangen muss ich sagen.....

Ich verstehe echt nicht warum hier in Ostfreisland so eine Flaute herrscht.
Zeit nunmehr Zwei Wochen geht hier garnichts mehr.
Bis auf einen 30er Barsch brachten die letzten 10 Angelsessions nicht einen Hecht oder Zander ein.........

Ich hoffe das alles bald besser wird.

Ich wünsche alles anderen Sportfischern natürlich weiterhin schöne dicke Zander und Hechte........


MFG #h


----------



## Promachos (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit und Peter K. #6

Petri auch allen anderen Fängern!

Ich konnte gestern auf einen Kopyto diesen 63er Rapfen landen.

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/8520/rapfen190908cz1.th.jpghttp://img223.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Andy Südkamp (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin Moin...

Petri an alle Fänger!!!!
@Veit -> WOW!! Geiler Zander...Schönes U-Boot hast du da gefangen.
War in den letzten Tagen verstärtkt mit Gummiködern an den Ostfriesischen Kanälen unterwegs...
Konnte einige Zander zu kurzen Landgängen überreden.
Allerdings war noch nichts "vernünftiges" dabei.



Die Durchschnittsgröße liegt zur zeit bei knapp 40cm.

Auch die Hechte sind recht beißfreudig.Allerdings auch hier nur die nachwuchsräuber!








Der ein oder andere Barsch stürzt sich gelegentlich auch auf die Gummis.
Aber leider auch hier noch keine schönen größen dabei!



[/U]


----------



## serge7 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger! Besonders an Dietmar zum Stromräuber...#6

@Andy Südkamp

Bei mir derzeit genauso...wenn was beisst (und das auch schon sehr schlecht) dann muß man sich durch viele Kleine durchangeln...Der August war größentechnisch deutlich besser, ich hoffe aber noch auf einen goldenen Oktober...


----------



## GuidoOo (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

mensch veit so kennt man euch doch^^
fettes Petri auch meinerseits an dich und selbstverständlich auch an die anderen Petrijünger=)

Ich werde morgen von 9:00-19:00aufm Wasser sein und geziehlt auf Hecht, Barsch, Aland pirschen =)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute abend für knappe 2 Stunden am See und hatte in der Zeit 3 Bisse auf einen Blinker.

ein 62er 
http://img57.*ih.us/img57/7664/hecht65021fl0.jpg

und ein 65er...

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/6647/hecht65033bh8.jpg
http://img218.*ih.us/img218/4993/hecht65036jm5.jpg


----------



## Luki** (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage und natürlich auch heute
@Veit, super Zander!
@Andy, schönes Bild vom 62 Hecht!

Ich war heut auch mal wieder 1 1/2 Stunden beim "Spinnen" an der Donau.
Gleich bei den ersten 5 Würfen dann auch der erste Biss auf Gummifisch. Ein 46 cm Rapfen..Dann direkt nach 2 weitern Würfen hammerte es wieder rein.
Am Drill konnte man schon sehen dass der etwas besser war.Nach kurzen Drill konnte ich dann noch einen 64 cm Rapfen landen.
Alles in den ersten 10 min:vik:
Es sind leider nur Handyfotos...


----------



## Elfchen_19 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Endlich habe auch ich mal einen "etwas anderen Barsch" zu vermelden .

Heute morgen gegen 07:30 Uhr an unserem Vereinssee folgte der nachstehende Kollege unmittelbar mit dem nächsten Auswurf dem vorangegangenen 62 er Hecht.

Seine Maße sind 44 cm Länge und 1354 Gramm gewicht- *ich danke übrigens alle denjeniegen im Board, die mich beharrlich auch zum Spinnfischen bekehrt haben*#6#6.

Beide Fische bissen auf einen 5er Spinner der Marke Effzett (12 gr. WG) in Silber mit Fischschuppendekor in schwarz.

Ich wünsche euch für den kommenden heißen Raubfisch-Herbst herzlich Petri Heil.

Eddy - seit heute um ein Barsch"monster" reicher #h


----------



## bobbl (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Scheint ganz gut zu gehn 
Weiter so und Petri!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu dem wunderschönem Pracht Zander..Sowas fängst selbst du nicht alle Tage 
Und natürlich auch an alle anderen und an den schönen Baarsch.


----------



## skatefreak (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöner zander  @veit
super schöner dickbarsch @elfchen

war gestern mal los auf barsch an meinem vereinsgewässer... lief eher bescheiden (anders als ich gedacht hatte)

hatte zwar gute nachläufer die man in dem glasklaren wunderbar sah aber beißen wollten sie nicht... teilweise kamen ganze barschschwärme hinter meinen kleinen wobblern her... ich schätze die schwärme auf stückzahlen von ~70 stück...

hab dann letzendlich viel kleinzeug gefangen was aber auch spaß gemacht hab.

der hammer kam aber als ich im "hafen" ankam. da hat doch tatsächlich einer einen 46er barsch gefangen (1600g)... Petri zu diesem Prachtexemplar.

Konnte ihn leider nich sehen...

aber anscheinend kommt jetzt wieder die bessere Zeit 

Petri Heil und Tight Lines

Daniel


----------



## kulti007 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, will auch mal was beitragen....

Rapfen (nicht gemessen)

http://img92.*ih.us/img92/8743/rapfennw2.jpg

und Zander 70cm

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/4050/zanderoe8.jpg


mfg


----------



## Carpkiller07 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Waren gestern auch nen bisschen Flussangeln


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ohhhh Petri an alle!!!

@Veit: Geilen Zander haste da erwischt und mal wieder super Fotos#6...... ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal ne digicam zulegen!!!

War gestern für ein paar Stunden am Rhein, konnte 2 Schöne Zander(no pic), und diesen strammen Burschen erwischen!!!


----------



## Peter K. (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ZanderKalle

Der Spot ist klar erkennbar.. Würde das mit Photoshop verwaschen lassen.. ist zwar sowieso schon eine sehr bekannte Stelle (bis zu 20 Angler), aber es müssen ja nicht mehr werden oder 

Selbst der Uli fährt den Spot beim Guiden an...


----------



## Zanderlui (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

meine fänge vom weekend!alles auf pilker!


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @ZanderKalle
> 
> Der Spot ist klar erkennbar.. Würde das mit Photoshop verwaschen lassen.. ist zwar sowieso schon eine sehr bekannte Stelle (bis zu 20 Angler), aber es müssen ja nicht mehr werden oder
> 
> Selbst der Uli fährt den Spot beim Guiden an...



Die die da angeln erkennen ihn, und so gut sieht man das nicht das ein Unwissender jetzt wissen würde wo das ist...... schick mal ne PN mal gucken ob du ihn wirklich erkannt hast#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Peter K. schrieb:


> @ZanderKalle
> 
> Der Spot ist klar erkennbar.. Würde das mit Photoshop verwaschen lassen.. ist zwar sowieso schon eine sehr bekannte Stelle (bis zu 20 Angler), aber es müssen ja nicht mehr werden oder
> 
> Selbst der Uli fährt den Spot beim Guiden an...


 

ja wo ist der denn @ peter k !!!!
heute am selbigen spot nen 50er zander!!! foto folgt noch!!!


----------



## ZanderKalle (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> meine fänge vom weekend!alles auf pilker!


Petri!!!
Stell das bloß nicht in den Barsch fred...... ich ahne böses!!!


----------



## honeybee (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri@alle Fänger der letzten Tage

Die letzten Tage brachten ein paar gute Barsche um die 40 bis 45cm und auch einige Zander zwischen 50 und knappen 70cm
http://img184.*ih.us/img184/396/img0997jh9.jpg



Die Krönung der Woche machte dann mein Mann Ingolf mit einem 84iger :vik:
Die Bildquali ist nicht so besonders, da mit dem Handy gemacht und der Hintergrund muss leider neuerdings bei uns geändert werden |rolleyes
http://img66.*ih.us/img66/8514/bild023kz2.jpg

Er hat sich über den Fisch riesig gefreut, denn bei ihm lief es bisher nicht so gut in diesem Jahr.


----------



## mrmayo (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Toller Zander :m


----------



## Ghanja (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Feines Fischchen :m


----------



## GuidoOo (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch!

Mein Trip war ein fast Flop...dabei fings doch gleich gut an:
1ter Wurf und ein 30ger Barsch hing...aber wie heißt der spruch noch gleich? |supergri
Dennoch gabs kurz darauf einen schönen Hecht, der genau unter 1000 von KLeinfischen stand und meinen Köfi nicht unbeachtet ließ:
http://img300.*ih.us/img300/4783/p1020255nk4.jpg
http://img78.*ih.us/img78/4171/p1020259hb1.jpg
Danach fing ich noch einen kleinen Aland und verpennte noch einen richtig guten Biss auf Köfi!
Als Resultat bleibt zu sagen: Kunstköder läuft garnicht...man kann sich totschleppen oder das plech noch so oft gen Horizont schmeißen...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische besonders der 84er is ne Wucht..


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, wieder ein paar klasse Fische und schöne Fotos dabei.
Meine Pechsträhne reisst leider immer noch nicht ab.
Vom Wochenende kann ich Euch leider nur
zwei kleine Hechte von 67 cm




auf Twitch-it Wobbler und einen 70er auf Cop Shad bieten.




(Der Hintergrund ist übrigens nicht unkenntlich gemacht, es war wirlich so ein Nebel |supergri)​


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Besser als nichts


----------



## Sandro25 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Esox Hunter!


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bald wird alles besser.

Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Herbst ist da..
Die Raubfischzeit beginnt :l


----------



## fantazia (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Der Herbst ist da..
> Die Raubfischzeit beginnt :l


Angelst du auch mal oder hockst du den ganzen Tag nur vorm Pc im Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008 Thread und verteilst Petris|kopfkrat:q?


----------



## kohlie0611 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@tommy und reason of death
Petri!Jeder Hecht will erstmal gefangen werden und auch wenn es nicht immer die ü-90 oder 100cm sind.Bei mir gabs bei nem kurtztripp auf strike pro flex phantom auch nur nen 57,bild spar ich mir mal...#h


----------



## Dirk30 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> Angelst du auch mal oder hockst du den ganzen Tag nur vorm Pc im Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008 Thread und verteilst Petris|kopfkrat:q?



Das würde ich auch gerne mal wissen


----------



## Cobra HH (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

HALLO LEUTE
hat einer ein link für mich wo bechrieben wird wie man das wangenfleisch (vom zander)raus schneidet


----------



## Lorenz (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi

einen knapp 30cm Barsch auf Popper,ein 65-70cm Hecht auf Mepps Lusox und den 42iger Barsch


----------



## Peter K. (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Admins..

Ich sehe meinen Post nicht mehr... WO ist der hin?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kann euch doch eigentlich egal sein oder??
Wenn ich nicht angeln gehen würde, würde ich doch nicht hier sein, oder?
Und habt ihr nicht was anderes zu tun als euch um MEINE Dinge zu kümmern??
Und Jugendliche haben auch noch andere Dinge zu tun als ganzen Tag zu angeln, z.B. lernen und mti der Freundin treffen, wa sich bei euch bezweifel 
Und ich DARF soviel Petris verteilen wie ICH will okay??

Und jetzt On Topic


----------



## Veit (22. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Nach einem Wochenende mit drei völlig verpatzten Kurztripps, bei denen ich nur einen kleinen Hecht und 2 Barsche von 20 und 30 cm fangen konnte, dafür aber eine ganze Reihe Fehlbisse von Zandern und Hechten hatte, von denen einer, der Metermarke mindestens nah kam, lief es heute wieder etwas besser.
Ich war gemeinsam mit Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser Spinnfischen an einigen stehenden Gewässern. Am ersten See, wo wir waren, hatte er letzte Woche mehrere kleinere Hechte gefangen und einen richtig kapitalen verloren. Heute ging dort trotz intensiver Bemühungen garnicht. Also versuchten wir unser Glück an einem anderen See. Dort fing ich zum dritten Mal in Folge mit dem gleichen Köder (Suxxes Vibration-Wobbler) an der gleichen Stelle einen ca. 60 cm langen Hecht. Ob es immer der Selbe war, weiß ich auch nicht. #c Sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, muss es schon ein ganz schön dummer Fisch sein. *g*




Später gabs dann noch einen neuen PB für mich. Im negativen Sinne allerdings.  Es ging noch ein Hecht auf den Suxxes Vibration und das war glaub ich der kleinste, den ich bisher überhaupt gefangen habe.




Danach verfolgte ein kapitaler Barsch oder guter Döbel (war nicht ganz genau zu erkennen) den Köder, drehte aber kurz vorm Ufer leider ab.
Wir wechselten dann nochmal das Gewässer und nach fünf Minuten wurde mein Salmo Perch-Flachläuferwobbler in Firetiger, den ich mir erst heute neu gekauft hatte, da ich ihn in dieser Farbe noch nicht hatte, von einem schönen 72er Hecht regelrecht inhaliert. Da hatte die Rollenbremse meiner neuen Spro-Red Arc gleichmal ein bisschen was zu tun.




Zum Schluss ging es nochmal an die Saale, dort gab es aber keinen einzigen Biss, so dass sich Brassenkaiser heute leider nicht entschneidern konnte. Ich will wirklich mal schwer hoffen, dass wir beim nächsten Mal wieder beide erfolgreich sind.


----------



## fantazia (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Und ich DARF soviel Petris verteilen wie ICH will okay??
> 
> Und jetzt On Topic


Dagegen machen kann man wohl nix.Aber es ist halt leicht nervig auf dauer wenn jeder 3. Post ein Petri von dir ist.......Aber so kann man auch seinen Postcounter in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## hechtschaedl (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

einer vom wochenende auf jerk gefangen .  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIab5tuT84g


----------



## maesox (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Olli,**sauber #6#6 Petri!!!!!!!!!*

*Slider zieht eben!!!!!*



TL
Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da das scheinbar wieder einige vergessen haben, hier halt nochmal die Wiederholung aus Posting #1:



> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...



Und ihr wisst alle, dass ich mich nicht scheue, auch die Verwarnungskeule rauszuholen.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Gorcky (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> *Olli,**sauber #6#6 Petri!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Slider zieht eben!!!!!*
> 
> ...


 

Schön wärs hör ma!! |gr: Bei uns geht trotz ständiger Bemühungen und einiger Tipps von Dietmar Isaiasch garnichts auf Slider...:c

Naja, irgendwann hoffe ich zumindest. Der Zalt ist bei uns in der Ruhr "leider" momentan das *Non-plus Ultra! #6*

Aber dickes Petri an dich Olli


----------



## kulti007 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



kulti007 schrieb:


> so, will auch mal was beitragen....
> 
> Rapfen (nicht gemessen)
> 
> ...


 
wo sind die bilder |kopfkrat


----------



## aliencook (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!
Wär froh wenn ich mal die Zeit finden würde überhaupt mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen...


----------



## Carp0815 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Leute,
  Ich war gerade bissel gufi fischen da klingelte mein Handy 
    Und meine Sandra lag dann eben ne weile am Grund wo ich dann eingeholt habe dachte ich dann der jig kopf ist doch nicht so schwer und siehe da:
  Da hat sich dich tatsächlich  ein Krebs sich an meiner Sandra vergriffen…|uhoh:
  Drilldauer ca. 30min. xD:q
sie hatte sogar eier an der unterseite ihres schwanzes.
freut mich das diese schönen tiere sich so gut vermehren bei uns


----------



## schadstoff (23. September 2008)

*Der erste Herbsthecht 08*

Es ist wieder mal so weit, die 2t beste Zeit im Jahr bricht an um den Prachtvollen Hecht zu Angeln,  "der Herbst" und ich bin Heute nach der kälterperiode der letzten Tage mal wieder losgezogen nachdem es ja die letzten Tage wirklich unerträglich beschis***  war.
Am Wasser angekommen (Naturbad NO), gleich die Rute montiert ging es auch schon los, gleich beim erstem Wurf probierte ein (etwas grösserer) Barsch sich meinen Belly Dancer (Peter Biedron) zu schnappen, leider verfehlte der Dussel meine Haken so das sich nix verwertbares daraus ergab.
Nach ein paar  weiteren aber leider erfglosen Würfen wechselte ich den Standort da sich mein Hotspot woanders befindet wo ich schon im letzten Monat 2 Hechte verhaften konnte, wobei ich sagen muss das alle beide untermaßig waren, so das sie natürlich wieder schwimmen.
An meinem Spot angekommen wechselte ich den Wobbler und montierte meinen brandneuen Rapala Jointed 11cm im Barschdesign und machte erst mal einen kurzen Testlauf der sich aber als gleichzeitigen treffer entpuppen sollte, ein paar Meter rangekurbelt gab es ein heftigen Biss an der Rute und ich ließ den Kollegen erst mal abziehen als er dann an seinem Fressplatz angekommen war (er gab ruhe) wartete ich noch ca. 15 Sekunden und schlug an.
Bamm der saß, ein relativ kurzer aber trotzdem schöner Drill an meiner leichten Spinnrute mit enem WG von 15 - 30 g und schwupp war der erste Hecht des frühherbstes an Land.
Zwar mit 54 cm nicht der größte aber für mich allein ein gutes küchenmaß, zuweilen ich Hechte ab 80 cm auch wieder Release um den Fortbestand zu fördern.
Also auf zu hechtangeln... sie fressen wieder richtig


----------



## Veit (24. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Henni (Fehlbiss), Micha (Brassenkaiser) und ich waren heute abend mal gemeinsam an der Elbe auf Zandrino.
Ich konnte gleich zu Beginn einen ca. 30er Barsch auf Salmo Perch-Wobbler überlisten. Da sagte ich schon: "Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der ganze Angeltag im Ar..." und so war diesmal auch tatsächlich. Für mich jedenfalls!  
Nachdem sich dann zunächst für längere Zeit nichts mehr tat außer einem kleinen Rapfennachläufer bei Henni, bekam Micha dann endlich einen Biss auf einen Rapala Shad Rap und nach kurzem Drill konnten wir den Kaiserzander landen.  Ein Prachtexemplar von 78 cm! :m




Kurz drauf stieg auch bei mir ein Stachelritter auf Salmo Perch ein. Der Fisch bewegte sich nur dummerweise garnicht, so dass ich dachte ich hätte Dreck am Haken und keinen Anhieb gesetzt habe. Als ich dann aufeinmal den Fisch sah, wars schon zuspät, denn im nächsten Moment war er ab. #q Einige Zeit später wurde Henni, der hauptsächlich mit Gummi angelte für seine Ausdauer belohnt und konnte einen 60er Zander auf Aqua-Shad überlisten.




Kurz bevor wir den Heimweg antreten wollten, erbarmte sich dann doch nochmal ein Zander und nahm meinen Salmo Perch. Kein Riese, aber doch deutlich über 60 cm und in guter Kondition, schlitze der schon sicher geglaubte Kammschupper direkt vor der Landung bei einem Kopfschüttler noch aus. :c Da hat der Barsch-Fluch also wirklich voll zugeschlagen. |evil:
Naja, beim nächsten klappt es wieder besser und wenigstens waren meine Kollegen ja heute erfolgreich.#6


----------



## Hecht87 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an die Elbzanderangler#6


----------



## Lorenz (24. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Leute



hab heut mittag einen 78cm Hecht auf einen getwitchten Mann's 1- in blau-chrome gefangen!


----------



## Anek20dot (24. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi @ all! Petri an alle Erfolgreichen. Ich war heute am Rhein unterwegs. Am ersten Spot gab’s direkt beim ersten Wurf einen untermassigen Zander. Dem Kleinen habe ich das Foto erspart. Innerhalb von 30 min. gab es an der selben Stelle ca. 4-5 Fehlbisse. Vermutlich waren es mehrere Untermassige in einem Schwarm unterwegs. 
Nach einem Stellenwechsel kam der 32ger Barsch vorbei. Bedauerlich war es nur der einzige Biss an der Stelle. Also weiter ging’s.  
Nach ca. 2 Stunden ohne Fischkontakt kam ein Riese vorbei…  Der Biss kam in der Strömung. Der Anhieb saß!! Dem Fisch war es aber egal… Zeigt erst keine Reaktion. Dann dreht er und schwimmt in meine Richtung. Kurz vor der Steinpackung macht er eine Pause. Da versuchte ich das U-Boot hoch zu pumpen- vergeblich… Er dreht wieder in die Strömung und schwimmt in einem mäßigen Tempo davon… nach ca. 20- 30 Metern reißt das Vorfach:c#q   
Seeehr ärgerlich! Hoffentlich wird er den Hacken los  #t. Meine Vermutung ein Wels. Habe bis jetzt noch keinen im Drill gehabt..
Nach einem weiteren Stellenwechsel biss der 47ge Zandrino direkt vor der Steinpackung. An der gleichen Stelle konnten noch 2 weitere Barsche sicher gelandet werden. (beide ca.25cm.)
Am letzten Spot bekam ich ein Trostpreis !!!! Neue PB Zandrino 90 cm. Zwar war der Drill nicht der gleiche wie beim Riesen aber hey…. Endlich neue PB nach ca. 3 Jahren Wartezeit. :vik:

Leider war ich alleine unterwegs und dazu noch mit der besch… Handycam.. sorry für die schlechten Bilder.


----------



## schrauber78 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@anek petri zum neuen PB und zu der trotz Verlust schönen Strecke. Ich warte schon seit 4 Jahren auf 1cm zum neuen PB der die Aufnahme in der Club der 100+ bedeuten würde...


----------



## Veit (24. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum neuen Zander-PB! Sehr schöner Fisch!

Hat vorhin bei einem kurzen Versuch nur einen Baby-Zandrino an der Saale auf Gummi.


----------



## Edu (24. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo an alle.
Ich hab am Sonntag gegen 15 Uhr einen 87er Hecht auf einen 3 Mepps Aglia gefangen.
Am Montag einen Schied mit 43 cm.
Gestern einen Hecht mit 67cm wieder auf einen 3er Mepps.
Heute zwei kleine Barsche und ein Rotauge auch auf Mepps.
Leider habe ich kein Bild über den 87er Hecht.
War bis jetzt mein größter seit den 3 Jahren in den ich fische.
Gruß und viel Glück allen Raubfischjägern.


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin Moin

War heute ein bisschen Spinnfischen und konnte 6 Hechte fangen.Problem war nur das der größte knapp 50 war.
Ich hatte sogar zwischendurch mal gemessen, weil ich schon dachte immer den selben zu fangen.

Aber immerhin beißen die Hechte und es hat spaß gemacht.

Petri an die anderen erfolgreichen.

MFG Daniel:vik:


----------



## zandertex (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,war Gestern Abend am Rhein ein bischen wobbeln.Gegen 21Uhr spührte ich dann ein leichtes Ziehen,dachte dann, schlag erst mal an.Der Fisch hing,dh.er hing wirklich ohne Gegenwehr am Haken und machte nix.Aber nur 10sec,dann ging sie ab die wilde Fahrt.Der Glaube einen dicken Zander an der Leine zu drillen, verflog sofort, als der Fisch das erste mal Schnur nahm.Bremse zu,gegen halten,und nach einem vernünftigen Landeplatz suchen.Nach ca.20min hin und her konnte ich den Fisch dann per Wallergriff landen.Länge 1,36m.Gewicht 21kg. Rute: Selbstgebaut ca.30gr WG,Länge 2,70.Rolle: Daiwa Certate Custom 2500.Schnur: Climax Zander Spinn Line 0,14mm.Wobbler:Rapala X-Rap.


----------



## Slotti (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri !!#6

war sicher einer geiler Drill an dem eher feinen Gerät, was fürn Rutenblank haste denn verbaut?

auch den anderen Raubfischfängern ein Petri Heil :m


----------



## zandertex (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*


----------



## zandertex (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,der Blank ist ein Tusk X2MH 30-60g.Gruß Zandertex


----------



## GuidoOo (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyesPetri Zandertex...wie groß war er denn?
Selbstverständlich auch ein Petri an alle anderen

Ich war am Dienstag auch wieder einmal aufm Kahn und konnte ganz zum Schluss einen halbstarken 70ger hecht auf, was denn sonst!?, KÖFI fangen. Kunstköder kann man bei uns im Moment echt in die Tonne treten|gr:
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/8339/p1020267kt3.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img510/p1020267kt3.jpg/1/


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle ... besonders der waller gefällt mir !! 
vermute mal du hast ihn entnommen .. was hette der denn so alles im magen, der sieht extrem fett aus !! ...

sonntag geht`s ab nach schweden ... mal gucken ob sich ein paar hechte und barsche erbarmen !!^^
fotos folgen dannach hoffentlich!


----------



## zandertex (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,habe ihn entnommen aber nicht ausgenommen,einfach die Filets rechts und links sauber runter schneiden,dann die Filets mit der Haut nach unten auf einen Tisch und mit einem scharfen Filiermesser  Haut und Fleisch von einander trennen.Ist eine saubere Angelegenheit,ohne Blut.Obwohl, könnte ja noch mal nachschauen im Magen,vielleicht "fange" ich ja doch noch einen Zander.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## maesox (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Zandertex


*Absolut klasse,Petri!!!!!!!!!!!#6*#6

War bestimmt ein Megadrill mit diesem fetten Brummer!!!!!!!!

Da sieht man mal was das moderne Gerät alles mit macht!!



TL
Matze


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Anek20dot schrieb:


> Hi @ all! Petri an alle Erfolgreichen. Ich war heute am Rhein unterwegs. Am ersten Spot gab’s direkt beim ersten Wurf einen untermassigen Zander. Dem Kleinen habe ich das Foto erspart. Innerhalb von 30 min. gab es an der selben Stelle ca. 4-5 Fehlbisse. Vermutlich waren es mehrere Untermassige in einem Schwarm unterwegs.
> Nach einem Stellenwechsel kam der 32ger Barsch vorbei. Bedauerlich war es nur der einzige Biss an der Stelle. Also weiter ging’s.
> Nach ca. 2 Stunden ohne Fischkontakt kam ein Riese vorbei…  Der Biss kam in der Strömung. Der Anhieb saß!! Dem Fisch war es aber egal… Zeigt erst keine Reaktion. Dann dreht er und schwimmt in meine Richtung. Kurz vor der Steinpackung macht er eine Pause. Da versuchte ich das U-Boot hoch zu pumpen- vergeblich… Er dreht wieder in die Strömung und schwimmt in einem mäßigen Tempo davon… nach ca. 20- 30 Metern reißt das Vorfach:c#q
> Seeehr ärgerlich! Hoffentlich wird er den Hacken los  #t. Meine Vermutung ein Wels. Habe bis jetzt noch keinen im Drill gehabt..
> ...




Glückwunsch zu dem PB und schön, wie du mit den Fischen umgehst.
Das mit dem Waller ist schade, aber mach dir keine Gedanken.
Du wirst bestimmt noch mal das Glück haben.
Einen großen Waller im Rhein in der Strömung kann mit Spinngerät sowieso niemand landen. Da bräuchte es schon eine 80lb Spinnrute, womit die Japsen auf Thunfische pilken, aber wer besitzt schon solches Gerät und geht auch damit los?
Du musst einfach das Glück haben, dass der Waller nicht zu groß ist und in nicht zu starke Strömung beißt.


----------



## Anek20dot (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#hHi.. danke für die Petris! Wünsche allen viel Erfolg!!! |rolleyes Samstag gehts wieder loß... mal schauen wer diesmal einem Fotoshooting nicht entkommen kann |pfisch:


----------



## minden (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Pöteri @allsen 

...bei mir war entlich war auch mal wieder ein besserer dabei heute abend...neben ein paar kleineren gabs den hier zur kurzen Landbesichtigung...


----------



## Hermann W. (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, sind wirklich schöne Fische dabei!

Heute kann ich endlich auch mal einen schönen Fisch melden: 

Ich war heute nach der Arbeit kurz an der alten Fahrt vom Dortmund-Ems-Kanal in der Nähe von Münster. Die erste halbe Stunde ging nichts. Kurz nach Sonnenuntergang bekam ich dann einen heftigen Biss auf einen großen Wobbler (Weißfischdekor). In dem klaren Wasser konnte ich sofort einen großen Hecht erkennen. Da ich meinen Kescher wieder einmal in der Garage vergessen hatte, musste ich mein Bogagrip bereit machen. Der Hecht machte richtig Rabatz und es war gar nicht so einfach ihn an der Steinschüttung mit dem kurzen Bogagrip zu packen. Nach ca. 10 Fluchten, bei der mir der Fisch jedes mal ca. 5 Meter Schnur von der Rolle zog, konnte ich ihn dann aber an der Unterlippe packen. Ergebnis 83 cm! Mein persönlicher Rekort bisher. :vik::vik:

Leider saß der Drilling mit zwei Haken ziemlich fest, so dass es etwas länger dauerte bis ich den Wobbler frei bekam. Aber nach ca. 2 Minuten hatte sich der Hecht wieder erholt und schwam mit einem heftigen Flossenschlag davon. 
Ich kann Euch sagen, ich merke jetzt noch den deutlích erhöhten Adrenalinspiegel im Blut!:vik:

Gruß Hermann 

P.S. Leider war ich alleine unterwegs, daher habe ich nur ein Handyfoto.


----------



## Hermann W. (25. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Komisch, dass Foto lässt sich nicht hochladen, weil ich es schon unter PLZ 3-4 gepostet habe? #c#c#c#c 

Wen es interessiert, es ist hier zu finden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100885&page=9

Gruß Hermann


----------



## maesox (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*@minden*


*Petri zum schönen Zander!! Mit Netz kanns aber jeder!!:q*


TL
Matze


----------



## paul188 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri minden! Schönes Tier!#6
Am Rhein läuft es zur Zeit auch nicht schlecht was die Stückzahlen angeht, nur die besseren wollen nicht.

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Slotti (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern besonders @ minden toller Zander schön in Szene gesetzt #6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das Bild mit dem Barsch ist wirklich mal ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, wie man diese Fische auch vollkommen unamerikanisch und "uncool", dafür aber schonend ohne das Maul zu zerquetschen und die Wirbelsäule zu überdehnen, präsentieren kann. 
Ein sehr schönes Foto!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri Andre...
...sind doch ein paar schöne Tiere dabei...
...für mich geht es heute 9 Tage nach Ostfriesland...
...mal sehen was da so geht...
...heute feiert Micha ja auch seinen Geburtstag...

...allen andren natürlich auch ein dickes Petri....


----------



## paul188 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ sw: Ja, dann mal Petri Heil und viel Spaß!
Und trinke mal einen für mich mit!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...danke...;-)))


----------



## minden (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...peteri Paul! Das sieht doch jut aus!

Sag mal, fischt du Packung oder is das n Buhnenkopp?


----------



## Hecht87 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen vorallem an die Zanderfänger
Ich war gestern mal wieder Ansitzangeln an der Elbe.
Um ca. 22 Uhr gabs ein kurzen Piep vom Bissanzeiger und nach ca. einer halben Minute folgten etliche.Kurz gewartet und angehauen und nach nem kurzen Drill zeigte sich ein schöner Zander mit 65cm.




 Die Rute wieder startklar gemacht und so ca. um 4 Uhr morgens folgte ein weiterer Biss. Der Fisch nahm wieder schön Schnur und nach kurzen warten setzte ich den Anhieb und er sitzt.Nach etlichen Metern ohne gegenwähr legte der Fisch eine kleine Flucht hin kurz danach konnte ich den vermeintlichen Zander der sich als Aland entpuppte landen.Mit 60cm ganz nett.




Danach war dann Ruhe und ich packte dann zusammen.


----------



## Veit (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
Bei mir läuft es momentan ganz mieserabel.
Gestern garnix, heute ein Döbel und ein Schniepelhecht. Der einzige große Fang war eine kapitale Handtasche mitsamt Personalausweis, Führerschein, Blutdruckmessgerät und einem angebundenen Radio. Wurde im Polizeirevier released.


----------



## Gewässerschreck (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
> Bei mir läuft es momentan ganz mieserabel.



Sorry, wenn's vielleicht zu OT ist, aber ich platze gleich... |splat:

Ich verfolge diesen Thread hier seit ein paar Wochen, und gefühlt ist hier jedes 2. gepostete Hecht- oder Zanderbild von Dir, Veit. Ich bin nicht nur neidisch auf Deine Fänge (hast Du nicht letztens erst diesen Wal von Zander gefangen?), ich bin noch viel neidischer, *wie oft* Du angeln gehen kannst.
Also nimm Rücksicht und verkneife Dir gefälligst Bemerkungen wie "Bei mir läuft es momentan ganz mieserabel".

Was zur Hölle soll ich denn sagen???|motz:

#g

PS: Coole Release-Aktion! Mich würde der Gesichtsausdruck der Person interessieren, die ihr Portemonaie bei der Polizei abholen kann, weil es von einem Angler "gefangen" wurde...


----------



## SAM77 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich muss sagen es ist auch mal schön zu lesen das es bei den profis auch nicht so gut läuft 
nicht das ich es dir nicht gönne veit (deine angelei hat ja weiss gott nichts mit glück zu tun sondern jahrelange erfahrung und beobachtung)
aber es ist schön zu sehen das selbst die erfahrenen angler manchmal nichts der beissflaute entgegen setzen können
obwohl ja eigentlich die hechtsaison "gerade begonnen hat"


trotzdem natürlich ein dickes petri zum breitkopf und zum esox

MFG SAM


----------



## GuidoOo (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!
Petri an alle!
Sind ja nen paa echt schöne Fische dabei!
Ich ließ es mir heute nicht nehmen, bei diesem Traumwetter, auf den See zu fahren. Diesmal ganz alleine|rolleyes...
Kaum aufm See, machte ich auch gleich meinen einzigen Hechtfang...aber DIE konnte sich sehen lassen!
Eine wunderschöne Hechtdame von 98cm schnappte meinen, im Freiwasser geschleppten, Spöket und der Drill war einer der Extraklasse( Bei kristallklarem Wasser)
Danach kamen noch ein paar Barsche und ein HEchtnachläufer.
Und hier ist sie! Leider sind die Bilder nicht sehr schön, da ich ja wie bereits gesagt, alleine los war)!
http://img398.*ih.us/img398/1236/p1020285ck9.jpg
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/5108/p1020288je7.jpg


----------



## Andy Südkamp (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!

bei mir läuft es zur zeit nur sehr sehr schleppend...
eigentlich nur nachwuchsräuber stürzen sich auf meine gummis...
geht das mit den temperaturen so weiter bin ich montag abend nochmal aal angeln |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


petri weiterhin
gruß aus dem schönen,warmen ostfriesland

andy


----------



## Sandro25 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage#6

Ich konnte heute auch mal seit langem wieder ans Wasser, leider nur für ein Stündchen, aber es hat gereicht um nicht als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen. Zielfisch war eigentlich der Zander. Hatte in der Zeit leider nur einen Biß auf 12 Kopyto der einen ordentlichen Drill brachte und als ich sah was da zum Vorschein kahm, konnte ich es kaum glauben, ein 56er Dickkopf der den Köder komplett inhaliert hatte und ich meine Not hatte ihn wieder ab zu Haken.





Hoffe das ich jetzt mal wieder öffter ans Wasser komme, auch wenn die Fische im Moment nicht so richtig beißen wollen.

MFG


----------



## GiantKiller (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Damit der gute Bär was zu kommentieren hat:

Rapfen 82 cm 9 Pfund.
Dieser wurde mal entnommen(nach 100++ releasten in diesem Jahr) und zu Fischfrikadellen verabeitet.
Leider sind nicht alle Fotos was geworden und auf diesen beiden ist der Fisch nicht mehr im schönsten Zustand, aber ich hoffe man kann erkennen, das es ein großer war.


----------



## ohrlaeppchen20000 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Du brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen.
Ich setze auch nicht alle Fische zurück.

Ich persönlich finde das immer ein gutes Gleichgewicht herrschen sollte ohne die Gewässer dabei abzufischen.

Aber ich habe auch schon Sprüche gehört wie " Ich setze jeden Fisch wieder zurück ( Catch and Release Fischer ).Selbst diese haben schonmal einen Fisch mitgenommen.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach voll in Ordnung ab und zu seinen Fang mit nach Hause zu nehmen.


Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.
#6


----------



## Bastihahn (26. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

edit. sorry.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri @ R.o.D. zur Hechtdame!

Bei mir läufts momentan bei sehr klarem Wasser sowie extremen Niedrigwasser auch ziemlich mies.
Gestern Abend ließ sich noch ein 50er Zandrino auf Suxxes Bandit (ala Lucky Craft Staysee) blicken, auf Flachläufer ging gar nix.


----------



## Patrick83 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zandertex schrieb:


>



PETRI schöner Fisch!
Habe ich das richtig verstanden deine Rute hatte ein Wg 30-60g????
Nicht schlecht...:m
Sowas kann mir auch mal gerne passieren!!!!:vik:
Mfg Patrick


----------



## Veit (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute früh mal unterwegs. Ergebnis: 2 Schniepelhechte auf Cop-Shad und mein legendäres Seepferdchen. Außerdem zwei Fehlattacken auf letzteres, waren aber auch keine Riesen.


----------



## BanditOG (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri,

mannnnn....eine Woche im Urlaub und schon sind hier eine Mänge schöner Fänge verzeichnet  #6. Da steigt die Angellust um ein vielfaches.

Nochmal Petri an alle Fänger und Raubfischangler #h


----------



## Seele (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War grad ein bisschen beim Fliegenfischen. Ergebnis: Einige Forellen und nen 40ger Barsch, 900gr auf Fliege. Sehr außergewöhnlich da nen Barsch zu fangen und dann noch in der Größe. *freu* *freu* *freu*


----------



## Niederbayer75 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger

OT an:
@ Veit
Bevor Dich wieder alle per PM beschiessen, frag ich schnell hier im Thread:
Was ist denn Dein legendäres Seepferdchen schon wieder für ein Köder?
Den kenn ich ja gar nicht!
Gibts da einen Hersteller und eine genaue Bezeichnung?
OT aus

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## kulti007 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Niederbayer75 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an die Fänger
> 
> OT an:
> @ Veit
> ...




das "seepferdchen " ist auf den ersten bild zu sehen #h


----------



## Veit (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Niederbayer: Das Seepferdchen heißt eigentlich Sosy Pike. Hat ein Kumpel von mir bloß so getauft. Das Teil ist zwar sauhässlich, hat mir aber schon zig Hechte bis 90 cm gebracht. Im Herbst und Winter sowie direkt nach der Schonzeit immer eine gute Wahl, gerade wenn nix anderes geht. Lässt sich extrem langsam und flach führen.


----------



## Roberto (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten!!
@Veit: Welche Red-Arc benützt du (Größe) wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Dirk30 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit

Welche Rute fischst du, die auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Ich hab´s mal irgendwo gelesen, aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## fantazia (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Shimano Speedmaster Spinning.


----------



## Veit (27. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Dirk30: Shimano Speedmaster XH 2,70 m
@ Roberto: 10300


----------



## Luki** (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi, 
ich war gestern auch mal wieder los, Zander ging wieder nichts mit Gufi, dann hab ich mir seit langen mal wieder den "Schuhlöffel" von PB drangehängt, nach 15 min dann "Biss" 4 m vom Rand entfernt.Ich merkte gleich, das es kein Wels war, dachte dann eher an Rapfen, aber das was dann nach kuzem Drill und einigen Schüssen nach unten an die Oberfläche kam war schon *hammer*.. *Barsch*.
Ich hätte nie gedacht das auf die Größe von Köder ein Barsch einsteigt!
Der Blinker ist 37 Gramm schwer und 11 cm lang, an der Breitesten Stelle unten 4 cm breit und mit Drilling ca 15 cm lang! Der ist eigentlich für Waller und Großhecht gedacht|rolleyes
Ich denke nicht dass der Barsch den Fisch "schlucken" hätte können, wenn es ein "echter" gewesen wäre...
Na ja auf jeden Fall war das "Großmaul" am Ende 39 cm lang, gewogen hab ich den nicht.
Der zweite "Donaubarsch" in dem Jahr#6


----------



## maesox (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Luki


Deine Bilder erinnern mich irgendwie stark an die legendären PB Filme!!

Petri zu den schönen Barschen und natürlich auch ein dickes Petri an alle anderen Fänger!!!!




TL
Matze


----------



## Roberto (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri Heil!!
Barsche sind manchmal schon wirklich Größenwahnsinnig.
Diese Woche stürtzte sich ein 20er Barsch auf meinen 15er Jackson jagger#c


----------



## Veit (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Luki: Petri zu den guten Barschen!

@ all:
Ich habe heute morgen mal mein Glück beim Wanderspinnangeln an der Weißen Elster versucht. Nachdem ich bereits eine Stunde lang mehrere interessant aussehende Kolke erfolglos abgefischt hatte, bekam ich im Auslaufbereich einer Flusskurve einen kurzen Zupfer auf perlmutt-schwarzen Sandra-Twister, den ich mit einen Anhieb beantwortete. Wie üblich beim Gummifischangeln hatte ich die Rollenbremse fast zugedreht und konnte sie gerade noch rechtzeitig öffnen, sonst wäre es wohl zum Schnurbruch gekommen. Es folgten fünf bange Drillminuten mit rasanten Fluchten. Der Hecht, mit dem ich es zu tun hatte, wusste die Strömungsverhältnisse genau auszunutzen und hing noch dazu sehr knapp. Letztlich glückte mir aber die schwierige Handlandung am schlammigen Ufer. Leider kein Meterfisch, aber mit 98 cm mein bisher größter Esox in diesem Jahr und gerade für das nicht allzu große Flüsschen ein sehr schönes Exemplar.
Drei schnelle Fotos, dann durfte der Entenschnabel wieder zurück in seine Flusskurve und der Tag war mein Freund, auch wenn es danach keinen weiteren Biss mehr gab.


----------



## Patrick83 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@VeitETRI schöner Fisch!


----------



## stanleyclan (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ veit schöner hecht!!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit, super Hecht! #6
Gufis in weiss oder perlmutt sind bei mir auch oft ein Bringer.


----------



## GuidoOo (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

achne Veit =)
haben ja viele gemeinsamkeiten^^
mein hecht (2seiten vorher) hatte auch 98cm^^
und ist auch mein bisher größter dieses Jahr!
Petri zu der schönen Dame!


----------



## marlin2304 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch, Veit


----------



## fantazia (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> achne Veit =)
> haben ja viele gemeinsamkeiten^^
> mein hecht (2seiten vorher) hatte auch 98cm^^
> und ist auch mein bisher größter dieses Jahr!
> Petri zu der schönen Dame!


Soll ich deinen Post in diesem Post noch verlinken damit auch jeder deinen Hecht sieht?:q


----------



## minden (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Hecht (und Foto) und hunriger Barsch,...

Aber Barsche haben oft kein Problem mit großen Ködern, eher mit dem daran Hängebleiben...

Dazu hier noch nen Beispiel


----------



## GuidoOo (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ne brauchst du nicht^^
sonst hätte ichs ja gemacht =)
Stattdessen poste ich lieber noch nen paar neue Fänge von gestern.
Alle bissen unmittelbar am Schilf auf 4,5 Mepps Spinner.
Meiner hatte 78cm:
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/1233/p1020293us1.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img262/p1020293us1.jpg/1/
Ich war noch garnicht ganz fertig, da schnappte sich Lasse meine Rute und fing mal ebend beim 1ten Wurf nen HEchtle von 68cm:
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/277/p1020296hb4.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img146/p1020296hb4.jpg/1/
und kurz danach kam bei ihm auch noch dieser 65ger:
http://img440.*ih.us/img440/7559/p1020298ks3.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img440/p1020298ks3.jpg/1/
Ich habe noch 2 Hecht verloren, durch doofes eigenverschulden#q


----------



## fantazia (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> ne brauchst du nicht^^
> sonst hätte ichs ja gemacht =)
> Stattdessen poste ich lieber noch nen paar neue Fänge von gestern.
> Alle bissen unmittelbar am Schilf auf 4,5 Mepps Spinner.
> ...


Petri#6.Bei uns geht noch nicht soviel am Schilf bzw. an den Scharkanten.Stehen hier noch tiefer.


Ps: Sind fast Nachbarn.Wohne in Eutin.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*










Hier ein paar fangfotos vom donnerstag und samstag vom Rhein!!!! von 45 bis 70 cm alles dabei!!!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*




Das erste mal mit zum spinnen feeders tochter und gleich nen Zandrino! datum leider falsch vergessen umzustellen!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*




Fängige köder am donnerstag und smastag waren: Flap n Shad , Salt Shaker, Fin s Fish , Sandra Twister!


----------



## zesch (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Kalle ! + ein dickes Petri an Feeders Tochter !

(da habt Ihr aber eine fängige Stelle gefunden......)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Luiz (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hab da auch mal nen "kleinen" barsch gefangen.

Der barsch hatte gemessen fast 50cm. Methode war dropshot.

Natürlich ist dieser erstmal mein pb.

Lg


----------



## Zanderlui (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

solch ein barsch ist schon super petri dazu.

hatte bis her auch schon einmal solch ein vergnügen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiler Barsch, Petri!!!

Auch sonst Glückwunsch allen Fängern, am Wochenende will ich auch mal wieder los...

CU Stefan


----------



## krauthis7 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Luiz schrieb:


> hab da auch mal nen "kleinen" barsch gefangen.
> 
> Der barsch hatte gemessen fast 50cm. Methode war dropshot.
> 
> ...


 
petri voll fett #6


----------



## Checco (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Luiz, daß ist doch mal ein Barsch.


----------



## Luiz (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke danke, hat auf jeden fall viel spass gemacht der bursche und er befindet sich auch wieder wohlbehalten im wasser.


----------



## Veit (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von mir zu dem wunderbaren Barsch und super, dass er wieder schwimmen durfte!!!
Petri natürlich auch an die Hecht- und Zanderfänger!!!

Mir ging gestern abend noch ein ca. 70er Saalezander durch ausschlitzen kurz vor der Landung flöten, hoffe heute läuft es besser.


----------



## Fletscher (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nabend Leute!

gestern hab ich meinen bisher größten Hecht auf nen Spinner gefangen.
Hatte 91cm und durfte danach natürlich wieder schwimmen gehen.

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## kohlie0611 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Fletscher, petri zum PB!Schöner Hecht...


----------



## feeder67 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zesch schrieb:


> Petri Kalle ! + ein dickes Petri an Feeders Tochter !
> 
> (da habt Ihr aber eine fängige Stelle gefunden......)
> 
> ...


danke danke zesch der nächste wird grösser 
gruß lisa (feeders tochter)


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hatte gestern Abend nur einen mittleren Barsch und 3 Minizander zum an Land befördern können, also nichts zum Fotografieren, hatte Sonntag allerdings beim feinen Zupfen auf Barsch an der Pickerrute auf Wurm n Döbelkracher von 59cm gefangen, das war n Spaß an der Montage ^^
Fotos folgen!


----------



## Veit (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an anglermeister und vorallem Fletscher zum großen Hecht!#6

Auf mir liegt offenbar zur Zeit ein Zanderfluch. Gestern abend hatte ich wieder zwei Stachelritter dran und beide gingen nach kurzem Drill durch ausschlitzen verloren. Somit nun fünf nicht gelandete Zander in Folge und noch dazu haben die alle auf Wobbler gebissen, womit sie bei zwei Drillingen normalerweise hängen müssen. So eine Pechsträhne hatte ich echt noch nie.#d


----------



## worker_one (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri an anglermeister und vorallem Fletscher zum großen Hecht!#6
> 
> Auf mir liegt offenbar zur Zeit ein Zanderfluch. Gestern abend hatte ich wieder zwei Stachelritter dran und beide gingen nach kurzem Drill durch ausschlitzen verloren. Somit nun fünf nicht gelandete Zander in Folge und noch dazu haben die alle auf Wobbler gebissen, womit sie bei zwei Drillingen normalerweise hängen müssen. So eine Pechsträhne hatte ich echt noch nie.#d



Vielleicht sind die Drillinge nicht mehr scharf genug...|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War dieses We in Niederlande und hab diesen schönen Hecht erwischt.
Die Daten von dem Hecht 90cm lang und 6,5 kg schwer.


----------



## Fletscher (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke @ kohlie0611 & Veit 

Petri badboy199! Das ist doch mal ein dicker Esox! #6


----------



## maesox (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Mensch Leute haut ihr gerade rein!!! Petri euch allen!!!!*

Und einen speziellen Gruß an die Releaser!! ;-)


TL
Matze


----------



## Tisie (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Badboy: Schöner dicker Hecht #6 ... wer rennt denn da aus dem Bild |kopfkrat:q

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Easy_1978 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



badboy199 schrieb:


> War dieses We in Niederlande und hab diesen schönen Hecht erwischt.




kräftiger kerl, sieht fast aus wie ein muskie|kopfkrat


----------



## senner (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Badboy: Schöner dicker Hecht #6 ... wer rennt denn da aus dem Bild |kopfkrat:q



der schwarzangler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tisie schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
> 
> @Badboy: Schöner dicker Hecht #6 ... wer rennt denn da aus dem Bild |kopfkrat:q
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Ein Angel Kollege..


----------



## Angler-NRW (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



senner schrieb:


> der schwarzangler


Oder jemand mit ner speziellen holländischen Zigarette |supergri. 

Petri zum strammen Esox #6.


----------



## paul188 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte heute Nachmittag einen schönen Rheinzander fangen.

Foto ist leider nicht so pralle, da ich allein unterwegs war....

gruß paul


----------



## schakal1182 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri! Schöner Zander!

Hat der zwei Gufis im Maul? |bigeyes


----------



## minden (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Schönwetterzander.....78cm sind ne Hausnummer#6#6

Da hat sich das durchhalten doch arg gelohnt,....|wavey:


----------



## crazyFish (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem Zander, dass ja ne schicke Entlohnung für das Wetter...

Dass was dem da aus dem Maul hängt erinnert an die derzeitige Gratisbeilage von "DER RAUBFISH" nen Gummifrosch mit zwei Shadschwänzen finde bloß keinen Verweis was das genau ist.


----------



## fishingchamp (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Würde mal auf nen Turbotail tippen!

MFG
Felix


----------



## kulti007 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Petri zu dem Zander, dass ja ne schicke Entlohnung für das Wetter...
> 
> Dass was dem da aus dem Maul hängt erinnert an die derzeitige Gratisbeilage von "DER RAUBFISH" nen Gummifrosch mit zwei Shadschwänzen finde bloß keinen Verweis was das genau ist.




das gleiche dachte ich auch...nur meiner is weiß |supergri


----------



## worker_one (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der Köder-Frosch ist der Sizmic Toad. Geiler Köder zum Softjerken...

Petri, toller Zander!!!#6


----------



## paul188 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, ist der Sizmic!


----------



## Luki** (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger,waren wieder super schöne Fische dabei#6

Ich war heut auch wieder los, nach einer halben Stunde hat dann dieser 57 cm Zandrino gebissen, er hat den Gummifisch voll "inhaliert"^^
Ist zwar nicht groß, aber besser wie nichts:vik:
Die Bilder sind leider ziemlich schlecht, hab wie immer nur das Handy dabei gehabt und es dämmerte schon...

Gruß


----------



## Veit (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hab mich heute nachmittag trotz des Sturmes an die Saale gewagt, wobei es an windgeschützten Ufern relativ erträglich war. Die Hechte waren auch ein wenig aktiv, so dass ich 3 Stück zum kurzen Landgang überreden konnte.
Nachdem ich schon zwei Fehlbisse bekommen hatte, hing ein 59er sicher am Cop-Shad.




Es folgte dann noch ein besserer von 71 cm auf den gleichen Köder.




Und einige Zeit später ging nochmal ein 40er Schniepel auf einen Suxxes-Wobbler.
Hab dann noch in die Dunkelheit hinein auf Zander geangelt, es gab aber erneut keinen Biss von deinem Stachelträger. Mittlerweile zeichnet sich leider der Trend ab, dass es dieses Jahr im Halleschen Stadtgebiet sehr, sehr mager aussieht mit Z-Fischen. Das niedrige und klare Wasser kommt im Moment noch erschwerend hinzu.


----------



## Gorcky (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Veit! Und schön verschmitztes lächeln legste da auf!!! :g Hab letzte Woche langer Zeit mal wieder nen Hecht überlisten können, 72 cm hatte der Bursche...#6


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin, 

hab mich gestern äußerst erfolgreich am Nordarm der Donau in Regensburg geschlagen. Bei absolutem Niedrigwasser drei Zander (von 40 bis 82 cm) und einen schönen Schied (75cm). Nach drei Schneidertagen hintereinander eine wirklich gute Nacht. Fotos hab ich leider keine. Köder war ein Rapala ShadRap. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Veit (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, auf so eine Nacht hoffe ich auch mal wieder!
Petri natürlich an Gorcky zum Hecht!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit: Tut schon mal gut, nach ner eher durchwachsenen Saison mal so nen Kracher zu erwischen. Vor allem an einer Stelle, an der ich sonst nie gefangen hab. Absolutes Niedrigwasser (vielleicht einen Meter über der tiefsten Rinne). Den Biss hab ich eher gesehen als gefühlt: Auf einmal gabs einen riesen Schwall über der Rinne, dachte schon, ich hätte wieder einen von den massenhaft auftretenden WobblerkillerBibern dran. Aber dann gings gut gegen die Strömung ab. Hab auch einen kleinen Schreck gekriegt, als ich das Schweinchen das erste mal gesehen hab. Ist mein neuer PB aus der Donau! 

Leider hab ich keine Fotos, da ich alleine unterwegs war und meine Kamera nen Displayschaden hat.... 

Kanns eigentlich sein, das die Zanderbäuche schon prall mit Laich gefüllt sind? Kam mir so vor...


beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Tisie (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

@Markus:

Glückwunsch zum 82er, ein Traumfisch |rolleyes



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Kanns eigentlich sein, das die Zanderbäuche schon prall mit Laich gefüllt sind? Kam mir so vor...


Ich hatte letztens auch einen schönen Zander, mit erstaunlich dickem Bäuchlein (s.u.) ... da habe ich mir die gleiche Frage gestellt, aber beantworten kann ich sie leider nicht #d ... die rutschen mir ziemlich oft aus der Hand, so daß ich nicht nachschauen konnte :g

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



tisie schrieb:


> #d ... Die rutschen mir ziemlich oft aus der hand, so daß ich nicht nachschauen konnte :g



dito!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab mich gestern äußerst erfolgreich am Nordarm der Donau in Regensburg geschlagen. Bei absolutem Niedrigwasser drei Zander (von 40 bis 82 cm) und einen schönen Schied (75cm). Nach drei Schneidertagen hintereinander eine wirklich gute Nacht. Fotos hab ich leider keine. Köder war ein Rapala ShadRap.


 
Na fettes Petri zum Traumzander!
Ich war gestern auch für 1,5 Stunden am Wasser, hatte aber nur 1 Biss auf Tiefläufer.
Um welche Uhrzeit waren sie denn bei euch aktiv?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also hier im Fluss gehts erst richtig los, wenns wirklich stockmauernfinster ist. Aufgrund der geringen Wassertiefe derzeit kommen die Jungs erst dann raus. 

Also lieber das Angeln in die Nacht verlegen. Dann ists aber umso ergiebiger. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Markus, ja ich habe auch erst in der kompletten Finsternis geangelt. Nur haben die Zander leider meist nur ein enges Aktivitäts- Zeitfenster, deshalb meine Frage nach der Uhrzeit.

Viele Grüße


----------



## schakal1182 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!

@Veit: Deine schnur bleicht aus:


















Was ist denn das für eine?


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo

Erstmal Petri an die glücklichen Fänger in der letzten Zeit.

Mein Aalsaison ist beendet und so langsam widme ich mich den Raubfischen.

Heute mal kurz am Wasser gewesen und einen 60er Zander erwischt,auf Attractor in 10cm.

Ein paar Barsche gab es auch noch die letzten Tage,alle so in der Größe,naja keine Riesen,aber schön für hiesige Verhältnisse.


----------



## TRANSformator (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@schakal
könnte glatt die spro power pro in phantom red sein


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi  zusammen,

war heute für 2 Stunden am Wasser und hatte keine Lust meine Cam mitzunehmen, daher nur ein Handy Pic.. #q

Nach 20 min auf Kopyto Classic in 8cm hatte ich einen 30er Hecht am Haken. Der Gute schwimmt natürlich wieder :m

Mein erster "großer" Fisch nach 15 Jahren Pause |wavey:


----------



## Pike-Piekser (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wie ist denn die Mischung 1kg Fisch+1kg Gewürz:q
Er ist mehr ein Sportfisch, denn ein Speisefisch, naja wem es schmeckt :v
Trotzdem Petra
Deine Ansichten bzgl. einer Plage sind weit vom Mond geholt, da gibt es ganz andere Plagegeitser


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle!!!!
Ne Rapfen kommt bei mir auch nicht in die Pfanne......

Und ich hab ja schon vieles erlebt hier, aber das einer sein Gesicht verfremdet noch nicht...... bist du auf der Flucht oder so?????


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir wurde es heute nur ein 45er Zandrino auf 8er Kopyto. Zum Nachtwobbeln war ich dann zu faul...|gaehn:

@ Habakuk: Irgendwie schaut dein Gesicht etwas merkwürdig aus |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!!!

Hatte heute einen 64er Hecht auf Kopyto-Gummi und noch einen Aussteiger in gleicher Größenordnung kurz danach. Außerdem gabs noch 2 Barsche ca. 25 cm auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler.
Eine abendliche Zandertour mit Boardi Brassenkaiser brachte hingegen keinen einzigen Biss. Langsam kotzt mich das wirklich an, so eine schlechte Phase hab ich in der ganzen Zandersaison 08 bisher noch nicht erlebt. 





@ schakal:  Ja, hab bisher noch keine Geflochtene gehabt, die nicht mit der Zeit blasser wurde, wobei es sich bei der Power Pro um die es sich da handelt noch halbwegs in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Luiz (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

in holland ist es momentan auch nicht einfach mit den zandern veit. Endlich wird es kälter und die vertikal saison geht los und es kommen bei  uns auch wieder zander. Sehr barschig das ganze im moment, aber mir macheb barsche auch spass, vor allen in diesen größen.

Petri zum fang.

Viele Grüße

Luiz


----------



## Promachos (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



paul188 schrieb:


> Ja, ist der Sizmic!




Hallo Paul,

zunächst ein respektvolles "Petri" zu diesem wahrlich schönen Fisch. Könntest du mal ein Photo reinstellen, mit welchem Jigkopf du den Sizmic fischst bzw. wie du ihn montierst?

Gruß & Dank
Promachos


----------



## zesch (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auf einen viel zu großen Köder:







weiter kamen selbst "aromatisierte" Gufis zu Wasser, aber "ohne" nennenswertes Ergebnis..

..Nachläufer kamen auf motoroil/glitter, aber mehr auch nicht

+ am Kanal (NRW) kommen im Moment dickere Fische an Land, als am Rhein !

(Foto kommt Montag)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## feeder67 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zesch petri zum rhein zander.hättest auch mal etwas mehr und ausfühlicher fang berichten können meint meine frau.:q
gruß feeder


----------



## silviomopp (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute nur einen 35 cm Hecht und einen 24 cm  Barsch. Dann kam der Regen. Bilder hab ich leider nicht.#c
Gewässer war der Barmener Weiher in der nähe von Jülich.

Petri !!!


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe am 01.10. endlich mal Erfolg am Rhein gehabt mit einem Rapfen von 55 cm auf einen extrem schlanken 9cm-Wobbler. Beim anschließenden Wechsel auf einen braunen No-Action-Shad tat sich aber nichts mehr, bis auf einen Biß. Das muss ein Hecht gewesen sein, denn mein FLuorocarbon-Vorfach war sofort durch. Tut mir echt leid für den Fisch, ich hätte echt nicht mit einem Hecht gerechnet. Vor die Wobbler hänge ich immer ein Stahlvorfach. Ab jetzt wohl auch vor GuFis...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Veit (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute früh unterwegs. Erst an der Saale, da gab es aber lediglich einen guten Nachläuferbarsch, ansonsten nichteinmal ein Zupfer. Danach bin ich noch an einen See gefahren, wo ich es ausschließlich mit Großköder versuchte. Das Resultat war ziemlich ernüchternd. Auf einen Bull Dawg-Nachbau hatte ich zwei Bisse. Der erste hing nicht, den zweiten konnte ich verwerten. Ein Hecht von nicht mal 50 cm. Soviel zum Thema großer Köder bringt großen Fisch! :r


----------



## stanleyclan (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri Veit der Köder ist ja fast halb so groß wie der Hecht


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil zum Schönen schlanken Hecht!

Kurze Frage nebenbei Wie Leufts mit den Wallern/Aalen im Rhein? Hat man immer noch gute chancen?


----------



## fussi-boy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin und petri allen fängern.
stelle mich dann auch mal kurz vor. heiße martin komme aus M-V und angel hauptsächlich in der Peene. bin blutiger Anfänger und habe erst im Juni den Schein gemacht.

am dienstag (30.09) war ich jetzt mal wieder morgens los und konnte nach den ersten 3 würfen mit normalen kleinen Blinker nen 42er Hechtchen landen.
nach wiederum 3 würfen kam dann ein 53er auf den gleichen blinker. danach wechselte ich dann den Köder. machte also den neugekauften Gummifisch von Kopyoto in Gelb-Grün (10 cm) ran. gleich der erste wurf ein biss, dann anschlag und drann war der nächste hecht. nach kurzem drill wurde er dann auch gelandet. ein 67er. bis jetzt mein BP, aber ich mach das ja auch noch nicht lange.
in den nächsten 30 min hatte ich dann noch zwei um die 60 cm dran, die aber leider abgingen.
der gesamte spaß hat gerademal eine stunde gedauert.
so macht das doch richtig laune. hätte ich dieses hobby doch bloß schon früher begonnen.#q
würde ja gern die bilder reinstellen, weiß aber leider nicht wie. vielleicht, kann mir da ja jemand helfen.

bis dahin petri


----------



## Borsti (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

Datum: 03.10.
Meerforelle 78cm, 4,7kg.
Wo: Weser
Köder: Gummifisch

Gruß
Borsti


----------



## Seele (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit: Genau das kenn ich, hatte auch erst mal nen 65ger Hecht auf nen Bull Dawg der hatt ausgestreckt ca 35cm.


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ bortsi...dass nenn ich mal ne mefo =) Petri zum Ausnahmefisch =) da hast die Messlatte ja hochgesetzt, wenn du noch ne größere dieses jahr fangen willst:m.

ich werde morgen mal 9 stunden mein glück versuchen =) Bilder kommen, falls ich was ans band bekomm *grübel*


----------



## Luiz (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

top fisch, glückwunsch.


----------



## worker_one (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema großer Köder bringt großen Fisch!



Du musst kleine Köder verwenden!!!:q

Ich habe vorhin mit Texas-Rig auf Barsch geangelt. Köder war ein 3,5" Salty Bites Worm (also schlanke 9cm) am 2er Offset-Haken.
Neben ein paar handlangen Barschen konnte ich auch meinen bisher größten Hecht fangen. *Satte 106cm und 15Pf. *Naja unverhofft kommt oft...
Mir ging ganz schön die Düse, hatte ja nur 25er Fluorocarbon als Vorfach.|uhoh:
Aber der Köder hing genau im Mundwinkel...#6
Fotos folgen, die hat mein Vater noch auf der Kamera...


----------



## d0ni (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum Meter


----------



## fussi-boy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, war gerade mal für zwei ein halb stunden auf zander. konnte meinen ersten überhaupt landen, da ich das ja noch nicht so lane mache.
insgesamt waren es 5, aber 4 waren nur zw. 35 und 39 cm. nur einer hatte die richtige mitnehmgröße. der hatte 51 cm. für den anfang ist das doch nicht schlecht.:m


----------



## Carpkiller07 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

30er Barsch von heute.
Köder:Rapala Joinded Shad Rap


----------



## fussi-boy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, dass sollten die fische sein, die ich bereits oben beschrieben habe


----------



## loki73 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo

ich war heute mit dem belly aaufm strönfeldsee unserem vereinsgewässer.

köder war alles was die kiste hergab, gummi, blinker, spinner, wobbler.

nach 4 stunden erste pause und ernüchterung mit null bissen.

nach kleinem picknik mit der familie und drei würfen mit balzer colonel 6gr in grün, mein einziger hecht des tages mit mageren 49 cm. :vik:

dennoch ein schöner paddeltag bei sehr viel wind. |rolleyes

leider kein bild gemacht.


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, sind wieder sehr schöne Fische dabei! #6

Ein Kumpel und ich waren heute mit dem Schlauchboot auf einer Kiesgrube unterwegs. Neben insgesamt 7 Hechten con 53-61 cm konnte ich noch einen sehr schönen Prachtbarsch überlisten!

http://img388.*ih.us/img388/6812/tommitfettenbarschvu1.jpg


----------



## fussi-boy (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöner barsch, petri dafür!!!


----------



## Grundangler85 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Carpkiller07 schrieb:


> 30er Barsch von heute.
> Köder:Rapala Joinded Shad Rap


 
Erstmal petri allen aber carpkiller nich böse sein da fehlen wohl noch so 10 cm zum 30 er barsch :q


----------



## xx771 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ grundangler: genau das gleiche dachte ich mir auch gerade...:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## paul188 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Habe auch noch 2 Bilder von Freitag und Samstag.


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den beiden schönen Zandern paul188!#6

Ich werde jetzt auch Wind und Wetter trotzen und bein Extremebedingungen mein Glück versuchen^^
Steht mir bei


----------



## Hansemann 28 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
War mit Paul188 auf Rheintour und wir konnten auch ein paar Zandrinos verhaften.

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/1766/04102008174gn2.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/5861/04092008124uu6.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/7537/07092008130iy2.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/9050/23092008152fd8.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/8767/23092008153by3.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/2403/26092008161dt1.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/9481/076yg2.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/5070/0714lx4.th.jpghttp://img530.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif
----------------------------------------------------------
Schöne Grüße Heinz


----------



## silviomopp (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Euch Glücklichen !!! Werd mir nächstes Jahr auch eine Karte für den Rhein holen...|wavey:


----------



## Carpkiller07 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@xx771 und grundangler:

Der hatte genau 29.5 cm.
Hänge nochmal nen Bild an wo man es genauer sieht!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Borsti schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Datum: 03.10.
> Meerforelle 78cm, 4,7kg.
> ...




Dickes Petri zur Ausnahmemefo!

Da fahren wir so oft an die Ostsee um mal son Kaliber an Band zu kriegen und du fängst sowas in der Weser auf Gummi...


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, insbesondere aber Paul+Hansemann zur tollen Zanderstrecke, fussi-boy zum sehr gelungenen Spinnangeleinstand und Borsti zur prächtigen Mefo!!! #6

Ich hab heute früh ein bisschen Leistungssport betrieben und mich wie schon vor einer Woche an der Weißen Elster durch mannshohe Brennnesseln und Unterholz geschlagen. Ein bisschen was für die Armmuskulatur konnte ich auch tun, denn es gab einen Biss auf Kopyto River-Shad aus dem nach kurzem, harten Drill direkt neben Gehölz im Wasser ein strammer Flusshecht von 87 cm resultierte.


----------



## yassin (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@all die was gefangen ham,ein fettes petrie


----------



## Borsti (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ zacharias zander

Danke. War ja auch eine nicht wirklich 'geplante' MeFo. Sollte eigentlich ein Zander werden. Die wollen aber seit Wochen nicht an die GuFi's. Ich fahre auch seit Jahren an die Ostsee (D + DK), so ein Teil ist mir da aber auch noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*augen aud dem kopf fall*
Toll, was habt ihr denn alle schon wieder an Fisch gefangen #6
Bei meiner Tour lief es richtig beschissen...Man merke, niemals bei Sturm und Dauerregen auf den See fahren, es bringt eh nicht außer kalte Hände...Ich hab glatt abgeschneidert...


----------



## worker_one (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, schöne Fisch dabei!!!



worker_one schrieb:


> Du musst kleine Köder verwenden!!!:q
> 
> Ich habe vorhin mit Texas-Rig auf Barsch geangelt. Köder war ein 3,5" Salty Bites Worm (also schlanke 9cm) am 2er Offset-Haken.
> Neben ein paar handlangen Barschen konnte ich auch meinen bisher größten Hecht fangen. *Satte 106cm und 15Pf. *Naja unverhofft kommt oft...
> ...



So hier ein Foto. 

http://img186.*ih.us/img186/8789/106hechtcd7.jpg
Der Fisch wurde entnommen, da die Pacht des Gewässers abläuft und demnächst eh abgelassen und abgefischt wird.|rolleyes


----------



## fussi-boy (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ veit und alle anderen danke fürs petri und zurück


@ worker_one

super geiler Hecht, von sowas träum ich auch


----------



## Veit (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Meterfisch @ worker_one!


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



worker_one schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern, schöne Fisch dabei!!!
> 
> Der Fisch wurde entnommen, da die Pacht des Gewässers abläuft und demnächst eh abgelassen und abgefischt wird.|rolleyes




wieso rechtfertigst du dich, den fisch entnommen zu haben?

dickstes petri.


----------



## Sandro25 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Man man man, wurden ja wieder ein paar Geile Fische gefangen! Patri dazu!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute am Rhein konnte 6 Zander und 1 Barsch überlisten..ein Zander war 55cm die anderen alle Untermaß..


----------



## rallye-vid (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen!

Ich hatte heute mal wieder nur einen 30er Hecht.. Wird wohl der selbe sein wie vor 2 Tagen..

Bilder folgen und ich muss mir eine neue Stelle suchen, denn immerwieder das kleine Hechtlein zu fangen macht keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe am vergangenen Abend noch einen gezielten Versuch auf Zander an der Saale im Halleschen Stadtgebiet unternommen. Nachdem ich bereits mehrere Stellen ohne jeglichen Biss beangelt hatte, gab es im Auslaufbereich einer großen Ufereinbuchtung einen Biss auf Suxxes Bandit-Wobbler. 
Kräftige Rucke am anderen Ende ließen mich auf einen guten Zander nach langer Durststrecke hoffen. Als der Fisch dann aber einen Sprung hinlegte, war die Hoffnung gestorben....
Mit 81 cm war der Hecht immerhin recht ordentlich. |rolleyes




Eine Zanderbiss hatte ich danach noch auf Gummi, doch der hing nicht, dürfte aber angesichts des Zahnabdrucks auf dem Köder ohnehin nur ein kleines Exemplar gewesen sein. 
Auch wenn es diesmal diesen einen Biss gab, muss ich mittlerweile wirklich traurigerweise feststellen, dass der Zanderbestand an der Saale in Halle stark eingebrochen ist. Während letztes Jahr um diese Zeit fast jeden Abend mindestens ein untermaßiger Stachelritter ging, braucht man momentan etliche Versuche um überhaupt mal einen Fehlbiss zu bekommen.


----------



## zesch (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

2.10.08

am Wesel-Datteln-Kanal

Köder war ein schwarzer Spinner an der Oberfläche !
(Beißzeit 20:20)





70cm

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Auch wenn es diesmal diesen einen Biss gab, muss ich mittlerweile wirklich traurigerweise feststellen, dass der Zanderbestand an der Saale in Halle stark eingebrochen ist. Während letztes Jahr um diese Zeit fast jeden Abend mindestens ein untermaßiger Stachelritter ging, braucht man momentan etliche Versuche um überhaupt mal einen Fehlbiss zu bekommen.



Könnte es daran liegen das einige ,kLeute aufgrund auch Deiner fangberichte sehen, das es sich doch "lohnt" in dem Bereich zu fischen? Der Zander ist eben ein sehr beliebter Speisefisch...

Es hat schon Gründe warum viele ihre Fänge hier nicht posten... Egal ob die Stelle auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, Saale bei Halle ist ja auch schon was... hatte sowas dieses Jahr 3 mal wenn ich "aussergewöhnliche" Fänge gepostet habe, an den nächsten Tagen waren die Plätze ständig besetzt, alles entnommen => jetzt heisst es wieder da sind keine Fische drin...

Also hlate ich still, freue mich über meine Fänge, und wenn überhaupt erzähle ich Kumpels davon, bei denen ich weiss wie sie mit einer solchen Information umgehen...

Aber ich freue mich trotzdem immer über Deine Fangberichte und -Fotos, nur überraschen tut mich der Bestandsrückgang nicht...


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Schleien-Stefan: Es war in der Tat so, dass letzten Herbst/Winter -also als es gut lief- ein gewisser Angeltourismus nach Halle stattgefunden hat, während man hingegen jetzt fast keinen Spinnangler sieht. Allerdings sind die vielen Leute letztes Jahr meist nur tagsüber unterwegs gewesen und noch dazu an eher schlechten Stellen, so dass sich ihre Fänge vermutlich in Grenzen gehalten haben. Meine Hot Spots waren jedenfalls so gut wie nie besetzt. Ich glaube nicht dass der Angeldruck Hauptgrund für diesen starken Bestandsrückgang ist. Hinzukommt die Tatsache, dass letztes Jahr vorallem im September und Oktober viele kleine Zander um die 40 cm gebissen haben, die ja nun wirklich auch niemand mitnimmt. Selbst von denen ist keine Spur mehr. Vermutlich werden die Zander eher durch Hechte, Rapfen und Welse, deren Bestände stark gestiegen sind, verdrängt. Fast alle guten Zanderspots sind von Hechten besetzt. Vielleicht trauen sich die Zander dann nicht mehr dorthin. Klar, alles nur hypothetisches Denken, aber für mich die plausibelste Erklärung.


----------



## Tisie (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger! #6

Bei mir lief es am Wochenende eher zäh. Ein knapp 30er Barsch war der einzige verwertbare Biss. Die anderen Bisse waren sehr spitz und konnten nicht gehakt werden.

@Veit: Mit einem pauschalen Urteil bez. Bestandsrückgang wäre ich vorsichtig. Das Beißverhalten der Zander wird durch viele Faktoren beeinflußt und das wechselhafte Wetter der letzten Tage bzw. Wochen (inkl. Luftdruckschwankungen) ist nur einer. Das mögen die Jungs gar nicht und sind dann zeitweise echt mies drauf (so wie dieses WE). Ich habe das beim Raubfischangeln schon öfter erlebt, da fängt man bei perfekten Bedingungen eine richtig gute (teilweise zweistellige) Anzahl Zander, Barsche oder Hechte und an anderen Tagen muß man sich für zwei oder drei Fische echt anstrengen oder fängt gar nix. Und das an ein und demselben Gewässer. Aber wäre ja auch langweilig, wenn es immer perfekt klappen würde  ... laß den Kopf nicht hängen - weitermachen!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...hier mal ein paar Fische der letzten Tage...


----------



## Rossi1983 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle...sind ja richtig schöne Fische dabei.

Bin am Sonntag auch mal wieder beim Fischen. Mal schauen ob es da auch endlich mal mit nem schönen Zander klappt. Wenn nicht dann muss ich mich eben auf die Forellen stürzen .

Gruß und Petri,
Rossi1983


----------



## Hansemann 28 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle,besonders zur Mefo und zum schönen Esox.
Trotz des schlechten Wetters kann ich vom Sonntag auch noch einen 70+ Zander melden
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/9377/05102008177zy6.jpg
http://img517.*ih.us/img517/05102008177zy6.jpg/1/w640.png

http://img517.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Stachelritter86 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schön, mal wieder daheim zu sein. Heute endlich wieder an den Eixendorfer Stausee. Leider hab ich in letzter Zeit nur schlechte Nachrichten über meinen Lieblingssee gehört und  deshalb hatte ich nicht die größten Erwartungen an den sonst so großen Raubfischbestand. 

Um 17 Uhr angekommen hatte ich noch einen Donau Shad Rap vom letzten erfolgreichen Zanderangeln montiert. Den schlenzte ich kurz Richtung Seemitte, eingekurbelt und zack - Biss. Ein schöner 70er Hecht hatte sich den Wobbler geschnappt. Geht ja schon mal gut los. Ich wechselte auf Gufi und konnte noch 3 schöne Stachelritter um die 60cm landen. Alle drei auf den gleichen Kopyto in 12cm, alle innerhalb von einer Stunde. Da die Beisphase leider dann vorbei war, machte ich mich auf den Heimweg. 

Alles in allem wars doch ein echt erfolgreicher Tag. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ stefanwitteborg: Schöne Fische! Alter Regengott! ;-)


----------



## worker_one (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @all

Schöne Zander habt ihr da gefangen!#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern .
Man merkt, es ist Herbst.
Ich melde mich dann auch mal zurück.
Bericht folgt.....


----------



## Zanderlui (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

tommi änder das mal da steht nur wirres zeug#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Whitey (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also, ich möchte euch meinen aller ersten Hecht präsentieren! Ich habe in meinem Leben noch keinen einzigen Hecht gefangen und dieses Wochenende war es soweit! Gefangen hab ich ihn am Freitag den 03.10.2008 um 15:28 im Ringkobing Fjord hinter Nymindegab.

Geplant war die Tour schon lange, wobei TapfererSchneider den Großteil der Planung übernommen hat.

Er war 89cm lang und ca. 4,8 - 5 KG schwer. Und jetzt mein schönes Bild:

p.s. gefangen hab ich ihn auf einen Naturfarbenen Wobbler von ca. 15cm Länge und ja, ich bin echt Stolz darauf, auch wenn ich seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr "Urlaubsangler" bin, habe ich noch nie einen Hecht gefangen!


http://img528.*ih.us/img528/6913/ersterhechtje9.jpg
http://img528.*ih.us/img528/ersterhechtje9.jpg/1/w1037.png


----------



## donlotis (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch, jetzt weißt Du ja wie es geht!

Gruß Don


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> tommi änder das mal da steht nur wirres zeug#c|kopfkrat


 
Ich hoffe jetzt klappt es...
Nachdem es das letzte Wochenende mit zwei kleinen Hechten von 67 cm




auf  Twitch-it Wobbler und einen 70er auf Cop Shad




auch mal wieder richtig mies war sollte es im Urlaub...
 es dann am ersten Tag mit drei Hechten anfangen.
Erst einen 78er auf Hammer-Shaker




einen 73er auf Realistic ready Shad "golden Perch"




und einem 60er auf Realistic ready Shad 




Am nächsten Tag ging es dann endlich mal wieder mit einem Ü-Meter weiter.
102cm hatte die Gute und biss auf Big Freddy.




Da nach folgten dann erst mal wieder kleinere:




72 cm auf Cop Shad




55 cm Realistic ready Shad




69 cm auf Trendex Magnum Barsch




70 cm auf  Hammer Shaker




68 cm auf Realistic ready Shad




51 cm auf Powertail Twister
und zu Abschluss des Tages




49cm auch auf Powertail Twister.
Nachdem dann am Montag das Wetter extrem nachgelassen hatte, waren meine Erwartungen an den heutigen Tag nicht besonders hoch.
Da ich aber grundsätzlich nich allzuviel von Lehrbuchmeinungen, Statistiken und Angelweisheiten
 (ausser meine Eigenen) halte, bin ich natürlich trotzdem losgefahren.
Und die Hechte bissen tatsächlich. Nachdem ich mal wieder einen Aussteiger eines kleineren Hechtes hinnehmen musste, geschah etwas ganz merkwürdiges.
Ich bekam einen Biss auf meine Handgeführte Schlepprute. Nach ca. 3 Sekunden war der Fisch dann auch wieder ab.
Ohne das ich Zeit gefunden hätte mich zu Ärgern, hatte ich einen Biss auf die Passive Schlepprute.
Bevor ich aber nach Dieser greifen konnte, hatte ich widerum einen Biss auf die aktive Rute in meiner Hand....
Da saß ich nun  alleine im Boot, und zwei Hechte gleichzeitig an beiden Ruten.
Also was nun? Mit dem E-Motor hielt ich das Boot auf lansamen konstanzen Kurs währen ich die passive Rute im Halter liess.
Jetzt drillte ich den ersten Hecht im Eilverfahren ins Boot. Nachdem dieser im Unterfangkescher war,
Kescher über der Reling hängen lassen, und den zweiten Hechten nach kurzen Drill per Hand gelandet.
Hier sind die beiden:




75 cm auf Ready realistic Shad
und 72 cm auf Cop Shad.





Ich hatte dann auch genau 38 min Ruhe mich von diesem Stress zu erholen, als ich erneut einen Biss bekam.
Die Dame hatte dann 106 cm und biss auf Hammer Shaker.




Und da heute irgendwie nichts unmöglich war, hatte ich 20 min später auch schon den nächsten Meter.




101 cm auf  realistic ready Shad.
So klasse der Urlaub auch Anfing, so schnell war er auch schon wieder zu Ende.
Zumindest aus anglerischer Sicht. Das Wetter wurde so mies, das ich mich mit meiner Nussschale nicht
mehr aufs Wasser gewagt habe.​


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Whitey schrieb:


> Also, ich möchte euch meinen aller ersten Hecht präsentieren! http://img528.*ih.us/img528/ersterhechtje9.jpg/1/w1037.png


 
Sorry, der sollte jetzt natürlich nicht untergehen. Der erste Hecht ist immer was besonderes...
Petri dazu.#6


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, ist ja der Hammer


----------



## Ziegenbein (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Nach gefühlten 100 Jahren mal wieder ein schöner Zander 70cm auf 15cm Slottershad in pink, der Köder wurde komplett inhaliert!!!


----------



## BanditOG (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petir euch allen,
schöne Zander und vor allem die Hechte , 

ich war heute mal mit einem Drop Shot System auf Barsche aus,
doch statt einen Drop Shot Blei zu verwenden nahm ich einen kleinen Kopyto und an den Drop Shot Hacken kamm ein halber Tauwurm drauf.
Nach ca. einer halben Stunde gabs einen schönen Barsch Biss der auch gewaltig druck machte, als ich das System an der oberfläche hat, war sowohl auf dem Tauwurmhaken als auch auf dem Kopyto jeweils ein schöner Barsch dran. Jedoch schafte sich der ober Barsch noch abzuhaken. Denn unteren konn ich aber  noch landen. 

Sorry für das Bild, aber leider haben wir bei uns zuviele Gastangler zurzeit....die sollen ihre Hotspots selber suchen |gr:


----------



## Veit (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, insbesondere Tommi zur grandiosen Hechtstrecke und Stefan zu den vielen Zandrinos!!! #6

Ich hatte heute am späten Nachmittag/Abend an der Saale zwar als ersten Fisch einen knapp 30er Barsch auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler, trotzdem ging der Angeltrip aber nicht in die Hose. 
Konnte danach noch 3 Hechte überlisten. Einen Schniepel von ca. 40 cm auf Kopyto-Gummi und noch zwei "normale" von 63 und 65 cm, die auf Aqua-Shad bzw. Kopyto einstiegen. 








Zum Abschluss gabs dann endlich mal wieder einen Zander auf Kopyto. Der hatte zwar nur Baby-Größe, nach der langen Durststrecke hab ich mich aber irgendwie trotzdem darüber gefreut. Vielleicht war es ja ein Hoffnungsschimmer für die nächsten Angeltouren. :g


----------



## BanditOG (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit,

schöne Hechte, ich bekomme nicht mal einen kleinen Zander zu Gesicht |kopfkrat


----------



## minden (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier rappeltz ja gewaltig, scheinbar sind sie hunrig momentan...

Endlich auch mal wieder ein schönerer dabei


----------



## Sandro25 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, besonders zu dem ersten Hecht:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ingo: Danke, ja das war schon ein Mistwetter letzte Woche...aber ab Mitte der Woche wollten ja dann auch die besseren Fische wieder Nahrung aufnehmen...das hat dann entschädigt...und das letzte Wochenende war sowieso gut...du hast ja gestern auch am kanal zugeschlagen, petri dazu!

@all: Danke und ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Luki** (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger#6

Ich konnte letzten Sonntag auch mal wieder zwei  Hechte von 61 und 64 cm landen.
Gefangen in der Naab in Weiden auf Gummifisch.
Jeweils voll genommen..


----------



## rallye-vid (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier meine Babys der letzten Tage.. 30er und 17er 

Nun wo bleiben die Eltern ... #c


----------



## Steph75 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Stefanwitteborg.
Dickes Petri zur Zanderstrecke. Hat sich der Besuch im hohen Norden mal wieder gelohnt.


----------



## D.A.M (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänge :m sind echt hammer Fische dabei


----------



## Stachelritter86 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute wieder erfolgreich am Eixendorfer, zwei schöne Stachelritter, leider etwas kleiner als das Trio von gestern. Um die 50cm aber man merkt, es geht schon schwerer als die letzten Jahre, schöne Fische am Eixendorfer zu fangen. Nichtsdestotrotz ein schöner Angelabend mit Ghanja. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@steph75: Danke, aber der lohnt sich immer|wavey:! Ist ja meine "zweite Heimat", irgendwann müßt ihr mich für immer ertragen|rolleyes...


----------



## serge7 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @steph75: Danke, aber der lohnt sich immer|wavey:! Ist ja meine "zweite Heimat", irgendwann müßt ihr mich für immer ertragen|rolleyes...


 
So siehts aus... Petri auch nochmal von mir.


----------



## BanditOG (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

@minden: Petri zum schönen Zander !

War heute auch auf Zander Jagt.....leider keinen verwischt
dafür gabs einen schönen 55+ Döbel als Beifang auf eine PB Atraktor im dunkeln:m.(Mein erster schöner dieses Jahr)



Petri an alle Angler|wavey:


----------



## Veit (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War am Abend auch an der Saale und momentan sind die Barsche erstaunlich aktiv. Immerhin 6 Stück konnte ich landen, der größte war mit gut 30 cm sogar recht akzeptabel und auch die anderen waren mit ca. 25 cm schon aus dem Baby-Alter heraus. Alle gingen sie auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler.




Als es noch nicht mal richtig dunkel war, war der Widerstand am anderen Ende dann plötzlich besser. Ich rechnete schon mit einem Großbarsch, doch stattdessen hatte sich ein End50er Zandrino den getwitchten Wobbler im Mittelwasser gepflückt. Da ich nach den miserabelen Saalezanderfängen der letzten Wochen wirklich Skrupel habe überhaupt noch einen Stachelritter aus dem Gewässer hier in der Halleschen Region zu entnehmen, setzte ich den Fisch zurück, obwohl ich eigentlich mal wieder einen für die Pfanne wollte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Den ganzen Off-Topic Kram hab ich rausgelöscht. Hier in diesem Fangthread sind - wie sattsam bekannt - solche Diskussionen unerwünscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke fürs aushelfen - bin grade erst wieder heim gekommen.


----------



## carphunter85 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich nach längerer Abwesenheit nun auch mal mit ein paar Bildern der etwas schöneren Fische der letzten Wochen zurück.
84, 88, 92 und 101cm (die Reihenfolge stimmt nicht ganz). Übrigens mein erster Meter nach etwa einem Jahr intensivem Spinnfischen auf Hecht.


----------



## maesox (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Saubere Hechtstrecke!!!!!!! Petri zu den Fängen#6#6*

*Allen anderen natürlich auch!!!!!!#6#6*

*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## paul188 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zur schönen Hechtstrecke!
Das erste Bild erinnert doch stark an einen 112 er von minden. #6

@ sw: sauber, schöne Zander!


----------



## zander55 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen, sind ein paar  richtig schöne fische dabei!
Ich Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder von schönen Fischen der letzten Wochen die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will…


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gute Bilder von Tollen Fischen!


----------



## Waagemann (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an carphunter85 und zander55#6#6#6!


----------



## minden (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Ghettosnoeken....da hats scheinbar jut gerappelt...#6


----------



## BanditOG (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu der Hechtstrecke :m Jungs.

Habe heute meinen persönlichen Rekord gebrochen was die Barsche betrieft, einen schönen 40er auf einen PB Atraktor.
Leider hat er den Angstdrilling verschluckt, so das ein Release nicht möglich war #d


----------



## rallye-vid (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Bandit! 

Du weisst ja, ship happens.. Schön ist er auf jeden Fall!


----------



## DRU (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Haben heute Abend die Weser bei Bremen mit einem Kollegen intensiv mit gummi befischt. Wir konnten heute 1 mini Esox 2 Halbstarke Zander und diesen schönen 55er, der auf einen 8er Kopyto Shad biss, verhaften.

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, alles wunderschöne Fische


Beste Grüße


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

also nach meiner woche schweden wollt ich auch mal schnell die fänge präsentieren ... auf Barsch und Hecht ging erstaunlich wenig( barsche nur 3 und hechte so 12-13), bis auf jeweils einen sehr schönen !! beim hecht hatten wir natürlich den kescher vergessen , aber der wäre ehh zu klein gewesen...
Köder waren beim Hecht ein Hi-Lo und beim Barsch ein Frenzi, beide beim schleppen (Barsch:43cm; Hecht:113cm) 

ansonsten war ich viel mit nem kumpel an nem kleinen bach neben unserem haus unterwegs ... war auch sehr spannend ... 
wunderschöne bach und regenbogenforellen welche aber meist nur sehr klein waren ... zwei saiblinge ( der größere von ungefähr 35 wurde leider nicht fotographiert )
außerdem konnten wir am letzten tag noch einen kleinen smolt landen .. war ein toller abschluss !! 

hier noch die bilder von meinem barsch, dem allerersten Hecht meines kumpels+ sehr schöner kleinkram aus dem bach  (Saibling;Bachforelle;Smolt) ... hoffentlich kommt in den nächsten tagen noch ein bild woo der hecht auch wenigstens groß aussieht, und ich nicht soo böde gucke ( vielleicht errinert sich der eine oder andere an meine welsbilder ^^)


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey DRU! |wavey:

Dickes Petri! #6

Den Fangplatz bitte per PN an mich! :q


LG, WW


----------



## fantazia (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> also nach meiner woche schweden wollt ich auch mal schnell die fänge präsentieren ... auf Barsch und Hecht ging erstaunlich wenig, bis auf jeweils einen sehr schönen !! beim hecht hatten wir natürlich den kescher vergessen , aber der wäre ehh zu klein gewesen...
> Köder waren beim Hecht ein Hi-Lo und beim Barsch ein Frenzi, beide beim schleppen (Barsch:43cm; Hecht:113cm)
> 
> ansonsten war ich viel mit nem kumpel an nem kleinen bach neben unserem haus unterwegs ... war auch sehr spannend ...
> ...


Der Hecht aufm Foto ist aber net der 113er oder?


Petri zu den Bafos


----------



## Easy_1978 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

mist, das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben:m

petrie zu den schönen fängen


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

neeee ... das is der erste von meinem kumpel (trouthunter94) ( so 55-60 cm hatte der)... 

die guten bilder von meinem meter sind noch auf der digi cam ... die bilder die jezZ schon drinn sind  sind vom handy ^^


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



fantazia schrieb:


> Der Hecht aufm Foto ist aber net der 113er oder?



Ist halt ein schlechtes Foto, da kann man sich schon mal täuschen! 

Aber der "Kleinkram" ist wirklich schön anzusehen! #6


----------



## Maok (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



DRU schrieb:


> Haben heute Abend die Weser bei Bremen mit einem Kollegen intensiv mit gummi befischt. Wir konnten heute 1 mini Esox 2 Halbstarke Zander und diesen schönen 55er, der auf einen 8er Kopyto Shad biss, verhaften.
> 
> Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, alles wunderschöne Fische
> 
> ...



Schönes Ding, DRU! Von mir auch nen dickes Petri! #6 Natürlich auch allen andren Fängern!

Grüße

Derderauchmawiedernenfangpostenwillabernixfängt


----------



## schakal1182 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger! Vor allem zum ersten Hecht und zu den tollen Hechten von carphunter85 und zander55.

Ich war heute mal erfolgreich am Rhein unterwegs. Einen kleinen Miniaturbericht gibts hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2219224&posted=1#post2219224


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hatte gestern abend an der Saale vorm Dunkelwerden 2 Hechte. Der erste ging schon nach wenigen Würfen auf Aqua-Gummifisch und hatte ca. 55 cm.




Der zweite ging auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler und hatte immerhin 74 cm. Foto ist leider ziemlich verwackelt, hat ne Passantin geschossen.




Kurz darauf bekam ich mit dem selben Köder noch einen Esox ans Band, der schlitzte aber sofort wieder aus.
Als es richtig dunkel war, dann leider (fast) Totentanz. Zander völlige Fehlanzeige an den verschiedensten Stellen. Nur ein schöner 56er Dickdöbel zeigte sich beißwillig und inhalierte einen Kopyto-Gufi.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...und ich habe gestern zwei schöne hechte am Band gehabt aber leider nicht gelandet...
...der erste hatte irgendwas zwischen 1,10 und 1,20, lag schon vor meinen Füssen und bei der Handlandung macht er noch eine Drehung und der Jighaken löst sich...
...da hätte ich das erste Mal kotzen können...
...beim 2.Biss Anschlag und glatt die geflochtene durch...obwohl ein ca. 70ziger Stahlvorfach vorgeschaltet war...

...habt Ihr letzteres schon mal gehabt...???

Petri an die Fänger!

EIn 35ziger Barsch hat sich noch erbarmt!


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ stefan: Mein Beileid! Das ist wirklich bitter, vorallem der Verlust des Riesen, den du schon sehen konntest. 
Dass beim Anhieb gleich alles abgeplatzt ist, hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen auch mal. Keine Ahnung, woran das lag. Stahlvorfach, war auch in ausreichender Länge, montiert und kurz zuvor hatte die ganze Montage noch einen 70er Hecht ausgehalten. #c


----------



## maesox (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Stefan

Man ist das bitter!!!!!!!! Wirklich schade!!!!

Das nächste mal gehört er dir!!#6



@Veit

Petri zu den Fängen!! Der Döbel ist sehr schön u toll abgelichtet!!!!




TL
Matze


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...danke für das Mitleid...
...ich weiß jetzt wo der steht...ist ein Unterwasserhinderniss was ziemlich schwer zu beangeln ist...
...man was hängen da schon Gummifische von mir drin...
...da wird er sich wieder einstellen, und dann hole ich ihn mir...


----------



## knasterlolle (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

soo,ich geh heute mal an unseren see,mit allem möglichen equipment.werde vor allem meinen neuen "popper" testen.
per edit kommen hoffentlich die bilder^
wetter eig ideal. bisschen bewölkt,wenig schwül,warm|supergri


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guckt euch ma den Kracher ausm Main an |bigeyes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2219171&postcount=1074 
Nochmal riesen Petri dazu..
Ein Petri natürlich auch an alle anderen Erfolgreichen


----------



## Steph75 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Stefanwitteborg.
Schade Stefan. Den Sch....ß hatte ich auch schon mal. Zweimal um genau zu sein. Ich kann mir das eigentlich nicht anders erklären,als das der Hecht beim Angriff den Köder verfehlt und in die Schnur beißt


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich konnt beim fliegenfischen im klaren wasser mehrfach beobachten, dass kleinere hechte den wirbel attackierten. der zieht beim einstrippen so schöne luftblasen hinter sich her. möglicherweise hat er bei so einer aktion die hauptschnur gekappt


----------



## TJ. (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi

War gestern auch mal wieder mit meiner Spinnrute am Neckar unterwegs
Auf ca 15min Spinnfischen folgten 20-25min Drill
Am ende kam ein 156cm großer und 26kg schwerer Wels zum Vorschein. Der dem nur ca 10cm großen Gummifisch einfach nicht wiederstehen konnte.

Übrigends Neuer PB






Gruß Thomas


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

nochmal zu dem abriss ... hatte ich auch schon öfters ... kann meiner meinung nach passieren wenn die geflochtene, welche bekanntlich ja eine nicht soo hohe abriebfestigkeit hat beim harten anschlag an nem stein vorbeschrabbt oder so .... 

beim meeresangeln in norwegen is mir das im sommer auch zweimal passiert !!und unser guide meinte auch das läge an großen felsen im wasser !!


----------



## Hackersepp (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die tollen Fänge haben den Oktober prächtig gestartet!

Dickes PEtri Heil an die Fänger!

Schicker Waller TJ!


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu dem starken Waller @ TJ!!!!

War heute nachmittag mal eine Runde Spinnfischen. An der Saale gab es einen 57er Hecht auf Kopyto, sonst aber keinen weiteren Biss. 





Also war ich auf dem Heimweg noch schnell an einem klitzekleinen Teich und hatte innerhalb von ca. 10 Minuten eine Fehlattacke und einen 50er Schniepel auf Storm Suspender gefangen.


----------



## silviomopp (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle , morgen leg ich nach !!!!  :vik:

um 5 uhr gehts zum #:


----------



## eddyguru (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nabend,

Petri den Fängern.Wirklich schöne fische dabei.Besonders Minden hatte wieder nen feinen Zander und den Snoekjägern natürlich auch#6.Da steigt die Vorfreude auf unseren Polderurlaub,der kurz bevor steht.Hatte heute Abend auch endlich mal nen etwas Besseren.Die letzten Tage waren es eher nur die Fische aus Kinderstube der Z-Fraktion.










gruß


----------



## Stephan222 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

HiHo.

@eddyguru

verrätst Du uns (bzw. mir) auch noch, wie spät und womit Du den gefangen hast?


----------



## haubentaucher85 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo zusammen, nach 3 monaten raubfischabstinenz bin ich gestern mal wieder losgezogen. verbrachte einen wunderschönen frühherbsttag am entlastungsgerinne der donau und konnte diesen 74er mit köfi überlisten|stolz:.

dickes petri an alle fänger, echt wahnsinn was manche so rausholen!

lg haubentaucher


----------



## Teimo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So dann post ich auch ma meinen bisher größten fang in meiner 7 Monatigen Angelkarriere. 106cm hatte die gute gebissen auf langsam geführten ca. 10cm großen kupfernen Blinker.
Drilldauer ca. 15 min. Baggersee bei Ulm.


----------



## Hai-Happen (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ist ein echt schöner Fisch!

Petri zu dem Fang#6

Gruß.


----------



## DRU (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das ist mal ne Anglerkarriere,......Hut ab,......und natürlich herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Prachtexemplar,...... aber nicht das Du bald keine Lust mehr am Angeln hast, da Du ein großes Highlight schon zu Beginn Deiner Karriere gefangen hast,....


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Teimo: Schöner Hecht und cooles T-Shirt #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Teimo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ne auch wenns des Hechttechnisch erstma das Highlight war gibts ja noch mehr Arten die es sich zu befischen lohnt


----------



## silviomopp (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bin zurück, nur Barsche von 20-28 cm... Einen Aussteiger konnte ich noch verbuchen, kann aber nicht sagen was, weil noch Dunkel...Petri an alle


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

Petri Heil zu dem geilen Hecht! Jetzt liegt die Latte aber weit oben :q

Wir haben gestern auch mal wieder das Boot in 
die Weser geschubst. Leider konnten wir aber nur 
einen ca 65iger Schniepel zum Fotoshooting überreden.


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Teimo!

Tja, wird schwer das zu toppen! Wenn Du noch größere Fische fangen willst, musste wohl auf Wels oder Big Game umsatteln....! |rolleyes
Ich angel seid dem Grundschulalter und habe noch nie einen Hecht über einen Meter gefangen... aber irgendwann klappt das schon (hoffe ich |kopfkrat)

Weiter so!


----------



## GuidoOo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6Schöner Fisch!

Also bei uns ist der 0-Punkt scheinbar erreicht...das Wasser wird einfach nicht trübe...ich kann ohne Weiteres 5 Meter tief gucken...und der See ist nur 5 tief...
Die letzten 3 maale glatt als Hechtschneider nach Hause gegangen  aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten!

Da wird man langsam echt neidisch...#6


----------



## Easy_1978 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Teimo schrieb:


> So dann post ich auch ma meinen bisher größten fang in meiner 7 Monatigen Angelkarriere. 106cm hatte die gute gebissen auf langsam geführten ca. 10cm großen kupfernen Blinker.
> Drilldauer ca. 15 min. Baggersee bei Ulm.




petri zum fang, das ist ordentlich. du hast aber ähnliches pech wie ich, hatte auch nach ca. nem halben jahr angeln (mit schein:q) nen 1,21 hingelegt, da warte ich nun schon zwei jahre auch annähernd mal wieder dran zu kommen:c


----------



## DRU (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin, bin heute ganz spontan mit Boardie Monitor unterwegs gewesen. Das Wetter war heute einfach zu einladend :g.
Nachdem wir mehrfach erfolglos die Stelle gewechselt hatten montierte ich einen 4" Camo Hammer. Bisher konnte ich mit diesen interessanten Köder noch keinen Stachelritter verhaften. Nachdem mir Monitor einen  guten Stellen Tip gab gabs einen schönen Biss und ich konnte einen Halbstarken von ca. 35cm zu einem kurzem Landgang überreden. Gleich beim nächsten Wurf konnte ein konnte ein weiterer Lucioperca aus dem Schwarm nicht wiederstehen. Ich spürte, dass er auf jeden Fall größer sein muss, jedoch vermisste ich die klassischen Kopfstöße, er zog eher ungewöhnlich konstant. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich ihn etwas zu sehr forciert. Dann lud ich den 45er zu einem Phototermin ein. Kurze Zeit spät hatte Monitor noch einen schönen Biss. Am späteren Abend dann nochmal einen Schwanzbeisser im Hafen. Das wars dann aber auch schon und wir packten nicht in aller Zufriedenheit, aber mit guter Laune und bester Hoffnung unsere Sachen.
Beste Grüße und viel Erfolg üwnscht DRU


----------



## schakal1182 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!

Ich durft heute meine ersten beiden Rheinzander diesen Jahres in den Händen halten. Beide waren um die 50cm lang und bissen auf GuFi und Wobbler. Einen Minifangebricht gibts im "Rhein bei Köln"-Thread.


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wo stehen denn die Zander / Hechte in der Weser ?|kopfkrat
Eher in den Buhnen oder in der Hauptströmung ?|kopfkrat


Und kann man zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Hechte auf Popper fangen ? Dachte da beißen sie hauptsächlich nur im Frühjahr drauf.


mfg   Kleiner-zander


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute konnte ich trotz klaren Wassers endlich nach langer Durststrecke einen etwas besseren Zander mit 67cm fangen. Der Biss kam nach gezieltem Wurf auf Raubaktivitäten an der Oberfläche mit Salmo Perch Wobbler. Vorher war noch einer eingestiegen, den ich nach kurzem Drill aber wieder verlor.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mehr war leider nicht drin..





Hecht 82 cm auf Cop Shad




Hecht 61 cm Hammer Shaker​


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri #hnicht schlecht!

  Hi war heute mit nem Kumpel an der Trave zum Barsch und Hechtfischen und das Ergebnis war einfach zu genial!|supergri


Also um 12 Uhr in Lübeck gestartet mit meinem Freund, der die Trave sehr gut kennt.3 Stunden vergeblich auf Barsch gefischt.
So um 15 Uhr entschlossen wir uns zu ihm zu fahren und dann um halb 6 wieder an die Trave zu fahren um ein bisserl auf Hecht und Aal ztu versuchen.
So kam es , dass wir uns auf nichts großes einstellten und keine Tüte mitnahmen ein fehler aber na ja bei so einer Flaute, was soll da schon kommen.

Bei den ersten 10. Würfen geschah noch nicht viel, erst beim Wechsel auf nen silbernen Effzett Blinker rapplte es dann.

ein schöner Hecht von 104 cm und 8 kg lag in meinen Händen, ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen.
























Danach wieder ein Biss und ein 94er und 6,5 kg Hecht landetet auf dem trockenen.
Zum Abschluss fing mein Freund noch einen von 80 cm und 5 kg.


das Problem war nachher die Fahrt , da wir nichts zum Tragen und zum verpacken der Fische hatten, musste die Angeltasche herhalten.
<Voll bepackt kamen wir nach 3 Stunden wieder bei ihm zu Hause an.

Mit 3 Großhechten:vik:














So geiler Tag, sry für den kurzen Bericht aber ich will gleich pennen|wavey:, ein längeren schreibe ich noch.!|wavey:

LG Svenno


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den 3 Hechten..


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Svenno:

Na ein dickes Petri zu deiner super Hechtstrecke. Das ist ja mal ein Einstand. Sowas würde ich mir auch mal wünschen...|rolleyes

PS: Lass dich hier nicht von dem Dummgesabbel mancher Mit-Glieder anöden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri. Mach weiter so#6#6#6!!! Sehr sehr schöne Tiere...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zur Erinnerung aus Posting 1 in diesem Thread:


> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...



Werden wir notfalls auch mit Verwarnungen durchsetzen...........

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und weiterhin allen viel Petri Heil..


----------



## Patrick83 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Svennoetri auch von mir,schöne Fische!
Das Problem mit dem transport hatte ich auch schonmal,ich musste damals auch einen großen Hecht in der Rutentasche mit nehmen!
Seit dem habe ich immer 1-2 Einkaufstütten mit oder einen gelben Sack!
Greetz!|wavey:


----------



## Patrick83 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So ich werde auch gleich mal los ziehen,an eins meiner Hausgewässer die Pinnau!
Ein Fluss mit sehr starker Strömung,aber ich konnte in den letzten Tagen einige Raubfische jagen sehen!
Also nicht wie hin,ich hoffe ich kann nachher was berichten!
Mfg 
Patrick


----------



## BanditOG (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Hechten...,


PS: Ich habe das Problem mit den Tütten nicht.....ich nehme die Fische nur mit wenn sie nicht mehr überleben |bigeyes


----------



## Patrick83 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



BanditOG schrieb:


> Petri zu den Hechten...,
> 
> 
> PS: Ich habe das Problem mit den Tütten nicht.....ich nehme die Fische nur mit wenn sie nicht mehr überleben |bigeyes



Ja o.k. das ist ansichtssache.....!
Ich nehme die Fische aber größtenteils mit,da ich die esse!:m
Es sei den die sind zu groß,dann natürlich nicht!


----------



## paul188 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte heute auch ein vorzeigbaren Hecht fangen.

Ohne eine "Tütte" von innen gesehen zu haben, ist er dann auf und davon.


----------



## minden (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri paul...sehr schönes Foto da gratulier ich doch gerne,...was hatte die Dame denn?

Die Tragetaschenhechtfotos lasse ich mal fast unkommentiert |uhoh:


----------



## paul188 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Habe sie nicht gemessen. Ich schätze so 85-90 cm.


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyesSuper Fische und auch schöne Fotos!
Wurde ja richtig gut gefangen!
Ich war heute bein Abangeln der Vereins und so klingelte der Wecker schon um 5:00.

Um 8 hing dann auch schon mal gleich der 1te Hecht.
Hatte 84cm und biss auf einen Rapala X-Rap:
http://img208.*ih.us/img208/6074/p1020321yv7.jpg

Danach ging lange nichts, bis ich fragte:" Ääh Lasse hier kommt doch gleich die Kante....noch nichtmal ganz ausgesprochen, knallte es auchschon in der Rute. Im Drill lief mir der Angstschweiß die Strin hinunter, da SIE nur an einer Flunke hing....
Also kommt hier der Fisch, der mich zum "Jugendkönig" machte =)*freu*
97cm und "nur" 10 Pfund.
http://img143.*ih.us/img143/1699/p1020324yk4.jpg

http://img300.*ih.us/img300/1328/p1020326wh8.jpg

Hier noch ein paar kleinere von den verstrichenen Tagen:
http://img505.*ih.us/img505/9602/p1020309vx0.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img505/p1020309vx0.jpg/1/
und noch einer:
http://img253.*ih.us/img253/904/p1020315qr0.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img253/p1020315qr0.jpg/1/


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@all

Danke Danke die Messlatte ist zwar für den nächsten Hecht zu hoch, aber na ja!

Aber auch dickes Petri Heil an Paul und Reason of Death!


----------



## gründler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wir waren heute mit 3 Mann Barsche ärgern,hatten ungefähr 100Stk.zwischen 5cm-43cm.Ein paar haben wir uns eben auf der Zunge zergehn lassen  "besser wie Zander".
Die paar hab ich vorher mal geknipst alles schöne Barsche um 40cm.

Zum Datum= immer noch spinnt die Cam und nimmt das Aktuelle Datum nicht an|kopfkrat daher wieder Zukunftsbilder.Sind aber von eben im Garten geknipst.
lg


----------



## Svenno 02 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geil Petri Gründler!

So viele um die 40 cm hätte ich auch mal am besten am Dienstag wenn es auf Barschjagd geht!


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So,war auch mit dem Boot los.
Ergebnis:
1. Hecht 96cm KöderAM Effzett Blinker
2. Barsch 44cm Köder:Rapala Joinded Shad Rap
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Sebastian R. (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das ist doch mal ein erfolgreicher Tag, Carpkiller07 - Meinen Glückwunsch!

Schade finde ich nur, dass du deinen Prachtbarsch nicht so schonend präsentierst wie den 96er Hecht.

Adios!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, René:vik:!

Das war ja mal ein absolut erfolgreicher Tag für Dich!
Das Barsche fotografieren müsst ihr echt noch üben!!!

Aber der Hecht sieht top aus!#6

Marcus


----------



## Arbun (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri für die Tollen Fänge!*:m
*
67er Hecht auf T-Rig und Flußkrebs(=Raubfisch?) auf GuFi:*
War heute bei dem schönen Nebel früh morgens eigentlich auf Barsch mit T-Rig aus... Zuerst hat es ab und zu bischen gezuppelt, aber sonst nix. Wegen Hechtgefahr natürlich T-Rig mit 7-Strand (Stahlvorfach)! Da sich dies dauernd vertüddelt hatte, und am schluß alles Perücke war, hab ich's riskiert wieder normales T-Rig zu nehmen... Wird ja eh kein Hecht beissen, denkste#q ... kurz darauf Fisch kontakt, Köder etwas langsamer führen, und rums es sitzt etwas, etwas großes... ahhhh ein 67er Hecht... also cool bleiben und dem Esox nicht die Möglichkeit geben die Schnur zu zersäbeln, leicht gesagt mit eigentlich auf Großbarsch abgestimmtem Tackle (22er Stroft Mono):g

Aber trotz (oder wegen) surrender Bremse und schnellem Leiern ist der Hecht nach ca. 5 min müde und in meinen Händen. Kaum zum Messen ins Gras gelegt ist auch die dünne Mono durch (am Knoten), soviel Glück hat man selten... der Offsethacken saß aber nurseitlich außen leicht in der Lippe (nicht im Kiefer).
Der Hecht hatte genau 67,5cm und wog 4 lbs 
(Den Fisch hab ich mal mitgenommen, nein ich nehm nich alles mit, und nich immer!):m





Danach ging außer nem Flußkrebs der meinen GuFi geschnappt hat nichts mehr... ja Krebse gehen auch an Kunstköder|uhoh: Der Krebs schwimmt natürlich wieder!!!
(Diesmal aber GuFi am Jighead mit Stahlvorfach, ich muß erst ein !funktionierendes! hechtsicheres T-Rig finden)




PS.: Nein ich war nicht in Mafia-Dienstkleidung Fischen, ist bloß ne schwarze Fleece-Jacke und die Schuhe sind meine Hausschlappen, ganz billig! Und nein ich fasse Fische normal ohne Handschuhe an...:g


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, kann auch mal wieder von einem guten Hecht berichten:

101 cm, Gewicht ? da released und keine Waage zur Hand.

Gefangen vom BellyBoot auf einen geschleppten Barsch in 5m Tiefe.

Der gute hat am leichten Gerät einen richtig guten Drill geliefert. Das war ein Einstand nach Maß für meine neue BB-Spinnrute.
Leider habe ich keine Fotos, aber mein Bruder hat versucht mit dem Handy das ganze zu filmen. Sobald ich den Film habe (und hoffentlich auch brauchbar ist) schiebe ich ein paar Szenen hier rein. 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## GuidoOo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

irgendwie habe ich mir shcon gedacht, dass heute viele gute fische gefangen werden...^^
ich war spontan auch nochmal 3 stunden los und gleich zum Einstieg gabs diesen wunderschönen Hecht auf 5er Mepps Aglia in Rot.
eig wollte ich ihn noch messen...aber iwie hab ich ihn sofort nach foto zurückgesetzt...voll verplant 
ich denk mal so, zwischen 85-90 cm
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/9679/p1020328rs7.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img147/p1020328rs7.jpg/1/


----------



## TRANSformator (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Arbun schrieb:


> *Petri für die Tollen Fänge!*:m
> *
> 67er Hecht auf T-Rig und Flußkrebs(=Raubfisch?) auf GuFi:*
> War heute bei dem schönen Nebel früh morgens eigentlich auf Barsch mit T-Rig aus... Zuerst hat es ab und zu bischen gezuppelt, aber sonst nix. Wegen Hechtgefahr natürlich T-Rig mit 7-Strand (Stahlvorfach)! Da sich dies dauernd vertüddelt hatte, und am schluß alles Perücke war, hab ich's riskiert wieder normales T-Rig zu nehmen... Wird ja eh kein Hecht beissen, denkste#q ... kurz darauf Fisch kontakt, Köder etwas langsamer führen, und rums es sitzt etwas, etwas großes... ahhhh ein 67er Hecht... also cool bleiben und dem Esox nicht die Möglichkeit geben die Schnur zu zersäbeln, leicht gesagt mit eigentlich auf Großbarsch abgestimmtem Tackle (22er Stroft Mono):g
> ...



Netter Bericht. Noch schöner wäre er allerdings, wenn du dich nicht für deine Mitnahme gerechtfertigt hättest. Das liest sich fast wie eine Entschuldigung.


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,

war am Samstag mit einen Spezl am Stausee und habe nach 6 stündigen Gummipeitschen meinen Zanderrekord gebrochen (nach unten).

War so ziemlich der einzige Biss #c!
Das Wetter und Wasser hätte aber gepasst.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Stachelritter86 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@HEWAZA:
Mh, wollte das Zanderchen die vermeintliche "Beute" als Mitfahr-/Mitziehgelegenheit verwenden oder ist schon wieder Laichzeit? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie der Zander die Beute in seinem Bauch "verpacken" hätte können...

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Easy_1978 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> irgendwie habe ich mir shcon gedacht, dass heute viele gute fische gefangen werden...^^
> ich war spontan auch nochmal 3 stunden los und gleich zum Einstieg gabs diesen wunderschönen Hecht auf 5er Mepps Aglia in Rot.
> eig wollte ich ihn noch messen...aber iwie hab ich ihn sofort nach foto zurückgesetzt...voll verplant
> ich denk mal so, zwischen 85-90 cm




ist das die ausfahrt seedorf im hintergrund deines bildes?


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> @HEWAZA:
> Mh, wollte das Zanderchen die vermeintliche "Beute" als Mitfahr-/Mitziehgelegenheit verwenden oder ist schon wieder Laichzeit? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie der Zander die Beute in seinem Bauch "verpacken" hätte können...
> 
> ...


 

Wenigstens nicht abgeschneidert! Ich glaube das das war ein Chuck Norris Zander... der Drill hat ewig gedauert:m

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wünsche allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri!!! Mir blieb der Fangerfolg leider und gestern und heute morgen vergönnt. Und dann auch noch das:

Ich war heute früh an der Saale Spinnfischen. Nachdem ich an den ersten beiden Stellen keinen Zupfer bekam, versuchte ich mein Glück an einem Platz, wo ich bisher nur selten geangelt hatte, da es dort ziemlich flach ist und ich auch bisher nur einmal einen Hecht dort fangen konnte. Auch dort passierte erstmal nichts, aber dann merkte ich auf einmal einen Zug am anderen Ende der Schnur. Fisch!!!! Ich musste erstmal die Rollenbremse aufdrehen und über das, was dann passierte bin ich immernoch etwas sprachlos. Innerhalb von maximal einer Minute (!!!) blieb von der gut gefüllten Rollenspule (knapp 200 Meter 0,15er Power Pro drauf) nur noch das hier übrig |bigeyes:




Ich hatte ja nun schon einige Welskontakte in den letzten Jahren und auch Fische bis 1,65 m gelandet, aber dieser Drill ohne jegliche Chance, war mit nichts bisherigem vergleichbar.
Ganz besonders kotzt es mich an, dass die Schnur direkt an der Rolle gerissen ist und so mitsamt dem Fisch weg war, als ich die Bremse zum Schluss voll zugedreht hatte, weil die monofile Unterfütterung schon zu sehen war. :v:r


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

puhhh das ist allerdings ärgerlich...das war sicher n ordentlicher Wels am andern ende...*heftig*


----------



## senner (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|bigeyes das is natürlich ziemlich krass..hoffentlich schüttelt er den köder ab..bei der menge schnur wird er sich ja bald gefesselt haben..
vielleicht siehst du ja die tage irgendwo schnur auftreiben oder wars in der strömung?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das war dann wohl ein ordentlicher, hatte so ein Erlebnis auch schon mal, das ist doch immer wieder faszinierend...

Hoffen wir für den Fisch das beste, das er den Haken bald los wird! und dann kommt irgendwann wieder Deine Chance...


----------



## Ciesmoh (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Veit, auf welchen Köder hat er denn gebissen ?

Mir ist das mal mit ner köderfischgrundmontage mit nem kleinen rotauge passiert. wollte eigtl. einen zander fangen und hatte leichtes gerät benutzt, 40g rute und 20er monofil. als es losging stand ich dann da ^^ völlig machtlos. ging auch nur 1 oder 2 minuten bis ich soviel druck machen musste bis die schnur riss.

seitdem verwende ich bei köderfischmontagen mind 25kg schnur.


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glittergrüner Kopyto River-Gummifisch.
Allerdings muss ich auch ehrlich zugeben, dass ich nichtmal sicher bin, ob er wirklich gebissen hat. Es ist auch denkbar, dass er von außen gehakt war, denn ein richtiger Biss war nicht zu spüren, der Fisch war beim ankurbeln des Gummifisches plötzlich dran.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Ciesmoh schrieb:


> seitdem verwende ich bei köderfischmontagen mind 25kg schnur.



Das ist ja mal ne Ansage...

Mit was für Material bringst Du denn 25kg auf den Fisch? Sitzt Du dann mit der BigGame-Rute am Main??? Und Multi, weil Statio mit Bremskraft 25kg suche ich auch noch... 

Nix für ungut, aber eine ausrüstung mit der man 25kg auf den Fisch bringt ist nur noch zum geziehlten Wallerangeln brauchbar... Zumindest in unseren Gefilden! 

Wenn Du über die Rute 5kg bringen willst musst Du schon böse zerren, bei den Angaben die hier teilweise kommen muss ich schon mal lächeln... #6


----------



## Patrick83 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Wünsche allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri!!! Mir blieb der Fangerfolg leider und gestern und heute morgen vergönnt. Und dann auch noch das:
> 
> Ich war heute früh an der Saale Spinnfischen. Nachdem ich an den ersten beiden Stellen keinen Zupfer bekam, versuchte ich mein Glück an einem Platz, wo ich bisher nur selten geangelt hatte, da es dort ziemlich flach ist und ich auch bisher nur einmal einen Hecht dort fangen konnte. Auch dort passierte erstmal nichts, aber dann merkte ich auf einmal einen Zug am anderen Ende der Schnur. Fisch!!!! Ich musste erstmal die Rollenbremse aufdrehen und über das, was dann passierte bin ich immernoch etwas sprachlos. Innerhalb von maximal einer Minute (!!!) blieb von der gut gefüllten Rollenspule (knapp 200 Meter 0,15er Power Pro drauf) nur noch das hier übrig |bigeyes:
> 
> ...



Mensch Veit da ist ja ärgerlich,mein beileid!!!#d
Mir ist vor 4 Wochen was ähnliches passiert...Ich war auch eigentlich auf Zander/Hecht aus,dann Kontakt mit einem Fisch...20min Drill dann die Bremse immer fester zu gedreht,doch der Fisch zog weiter!!!Als ich dann nur knappe 10m Schnur auf der Spule waren habe ich die Bremse komplett zu gemacht!Und dann passierte das Unglück -Rutenbruch-#q#q#q#q#q
Ich hätte kotzen können,aber zum Glück hatte ich noch Garantie auf die Rute!!
Greetz Patrick


----------



## LocalPower (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Glittergrüner Kopyto River-Gummifisch.
> Allerdings muss ich auch ehrlich zugeben, dass ich nichtmal sicher bin, ob er wirklich gebissen hat. Es ist auch denkbar, dass er von außen gehakt war, denn ein richtiger Biss war nicht zu spüren, der Fisch war beim ankurbeln des Gummifisches plötzlich dran.



Mhhh aber der Fisch war doch spürbar? Nicht das du beim ankurbeln "irgendwas" gehakt hast, was durchs anschlagen freigelegt wurde und dann abgetrieben ist und deine Schnur "gefressen" hat?


----------



## Andreas1984 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Anfang des Jahres ist mir das auch passiert...Keine Chance...
Da steht man einfach nur da und guckt doof aus der Wäsche.#c
Den Fisch, ich denke ein Waller, hat das überhaupt nicht gejuckt das ich da irgendwie gedrillt habe..., der ist einfach weggeschwommen, hat einmal gehustet und mir die Schnur gerissen|uhoh:
Aber das macht doch das Angeln so schön...! 
Das auch mal der Fisch gewinnt...


----------



## kulti007 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Mhhh aber der Fisch war doch spürbar? Nicht das du beim ankurbeln "irgendwas" gehakt hast, was durchs anschlagen freigelegt wurde und dann abgetrieben ist und deine Schnur "gefressen" hat?




das kenne ich :vik:

hab mal am muldewehr nen baumstam gedrillt |rolleyes
...und ich hab nicht gewonnen |gr::q


----------



## maesox (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

....Naja,mit so viel Schnur im Schlepptau kann er sich nicht unbedingt als Sieger fühlen...

Man kann aber dem Angler,in dem Fall Veit,auch keinen Vorwurf machen! Sowas ist immer ärgerlich,für beide!!!


*Petri außredem an alle Erfolgreichen!!!!!!*




_TL_
_Matze_


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mensch Veit, da ist wohl ne neue Ladung Power PRo fällig. 

Wir haben uns doch über grünglitter unterhalten  :q.

Hoffentlich wird er den Köder/ Schnur  los.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mal wieder zur Erinnerung:



> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...


----------



## grazy04 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, wollte unbedingt das Wetter nochmal nutzen. Also 2 40-60gr Ruten, 2 Rollen mit 22er Mono (kann auch ne 25er sein |kopfkrat|kopfkrat )
Wollte eigentlich paar Rotfedern oder Bleie verhaften. Habe mich dann für nen max 60cm tiefen und 2m breiten "Bach" entschieden der hier gleich in meiner Nähe vor sich hin dümpelt und als angelgewässer recht unbekannt ist. Ich stellte mich also an einen kleinen Einlauf von nem Entwässerungsgraben der ordentlich zugewachsen ist, montierte meine Ruten, Made drauf und los.... nichts, gaarnichts !! Dafür sah ich einiges an Barschen an der Oberfläche räubern und die kleinen durch die Gegend scheuchen. Da dachte ich mir ... ey mach ma nen Wurm dran, vlt geht ja was...was soll ich sagen, etwa nach 30sec war meine Pose weg und die Schnur lief... Anhieb.... nichts...komisch dachte ich mir, dann ein kleiner Wiederstand. Zum Vorschein kahm ein 13er Jungbarsch... ok, abhacken und zurück, wieder Wurm drauf etwas tiefer eingestellt und raus damit, wieder 30sec später Biss... wieder nur sonne kleine Kerl, das ging dann 1h so weiter. Insgesamt habe ich in einer Stunde etwa 30-40 Kleinbarsche von 6 bis 18 cm gehabt. Gefallen haben mir die 3 stk mit 6, 9, 10,5cm, fand die süüüüss |rolleyes , naja plötzlich war Ruhe, 30min nicht ein Zupfer... komisch was war da los ???? Nun mal Köder wieder wechseln, wieder Made drann und weiter. Nach etwa 10min (ich wollt grad nach ner anderen Stelle ausschau halten) zog die Pose ab als gäbs kein morgen, wenn ein Fisch an nem Bach wos max 10m gerade geht sonst alle paar Meter ne Biegung ist, der verwachsen ist und wer weis was da alles drinn liegt, so Schnur nimmt wirds einem Mulmig !!! Nach ca 10min bekahm ich einen Döbel zu sehen der mich ma richtig zum Grinsen brachte..... nur kurz....mir fiel dann auf ich habe werder die Digi noch das Handy dabei :v ....na was solls ich hab ihn gesehen und das muss reichen :vik: ich hab in aber gewogen und gemessen : 54cm 2130 gramm, für mich heist das : hey Keule DAS ist dein Rekordfisch wenns um Döbel geht und 30-40 Barsche inner Stunde hatte ich auch noch nicht, ich finds toll wenn Man(n) sein Hobby ausleben darf........

so long


----------



## Ariba100 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/8503/1000758nk4.jpg

ca. 60cm auf Gummifisch Kopyto, schwimmt wieder.
Ein etwas größeres Exemplar leider kurz nach dem Anhieb verloren. Der wollte dann auch nicht mehr auf sämtliche andere Köder einsteigen. #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, jetzt ich auch noch mal.

Es mag ja sein, dass der eine oder andere Boardi langeweile hat und rausfinden will, wieviel Geduld die Mod´s hier haben. 
Meine ist jedenfalls erschöpft. Letztmalig hab ich hier gelöscht, ohne Verwarnungen auszusprechen. Den Beitrag von Transformator hab ich in den Off-Topic Thread verschoben, da der wenigstens noch einen aussagekräftigen Inhalt hatte. 

Wer jetzt noch meint, woanders als in diesem Off-Topic Thread diesen C&R Sch..... posten zu müssen, oder dort gegen die Boardregeln verstößt, wird sich unserer ungeteilten Aufmerksamkeit kurzfristig nicht entziehen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da ist man mal drei Stunden weg und dan gehts los hier - habt ihr Glück gehabt. Nach meiner vorherigen Ankündigung wäre da mehr passiert, wenn ichs als erster mitgekriegt hätte.

Gut gemacht, meine Herren Modkollegen.

Ich verweise nochmal auf mein Posting Nr . 2795 in diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2221516&postcount=2795


----------



## Veit (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Ariba: Petri zum Hecht!

@ Local Power: War zu 1000 % ein Fisch.

@ Hackersepp: Ja, werd mich jetzt gleich mal in den Angelladen begeben (müssen).


----------



## Stachelritter86 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit: Das kenn ich nur zu gut, wenn langsam die Unterfütterung durchschimmert, Flucht des riesigen Unbekannten nicht zu stoppen ist und man einfach machtlos ist. Ist mir bei uns am Eixendorfer Stausee auch schon mal passiert. Es geht einfach brutal schnell- so schnell kann der Händler dir die Schnur gar nicht aufspulen, wie sie wieder runtergerissen wird. Da bleibt halt nichts anderes übrig als zudrehen, gegenhalten und zu warten: Entweder zeigts Wirkung oder halt "Peng". 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@veit...mein Mitgefühl hast du auch, ist ja fast noch schlimmer als der verlorene Großhecht von mir...


----------



## Maok (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin zusammen!

Erstma Petri allen Fängern! :m Sind ja wieder ne Menge gute Fische gefangen worden.

Boardi Oma schnarcht und ich waren am Sonntag abend auch ma wieder nach langer Durststrecke erfolgreich. Zuerst waren wir anner Oberweser unterwegs, da ging allerdings nix... Dann sind wa anne Unterweser gefahren, um dort unser Glück zu versuchen.

Als erstes konnte ich einen Zander von ca. 50 cm auf Salmo Hornet 6F YD fangen. So sah der gute aus:






Und hier nochma:






Dann war Oma schnarcht anner Reihe. Dieser 47 cm lange Zander hat auf einen 4er Mepps Aglia TW gebissen:











Leider mussten wir den Lütten mitnehmen, da er zu stark verletzt war.

Nun war ich wieder anner Reihe. Wieder ein Wurf nah ans Ufer, ein schöner Biss, Anschlag und er hängt! Zum Vorschein kam dieser hübsche Kollege hier:






Hier war er mir kurz zuvor dann doch ausser Hand geflutscht. So ein Pech... |rolleyes






Zum Schluss konnte Oma schnarcht noch einen kleinen Zander von ca. 40 cm zum kurzen Landgang übereden. Die Freude über den Fang ist wohl nicht zu übersehen.  Köder war wieder der oben genannte Spinner.






Danach ging nix mehr, aber wir waren bereits vollauf zufrieden! :g

So kann es weitergehen! :vik:

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Veit (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann Petri zu den vielen Zander! Soviel Nachwuchs lässt ja auf eine fischreiche Zukunft hoffen! #6

Hatte heute früh einen 58er Saale-Esox auf Miss Shad. Zwei gute Kontakte auf Attractor führten leider nicht zu erfolgreichen Landung, da ich sie erst für Hänger gehalten habe und der Anhieb dann zu spät kam. #q


----------



## stanleyclan (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri heil Maok und auch allen anderen schöne Zanderstrecke


----------



## Gorcky (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Na dann Petri zu den vielen Zander! Soviel Nachwuchs lässt ja auf eine fischreiche Zukunft hoffen! #6
> 
> Hatte heute früh einen 58er Saale-Esox auf Miss Shad. Zwei gute Kontakte auf Attractor führten leider nicht zu erfolgreichen Landung, da ich sie erst für Hänger gehalten habe und der Anhieb dann zu spät kam. #q


 
Petri Veit!! ;-) Hast ja jetzt die grüne PowerPro drauf, gab es die rote nicht mehr?? Was so schön anzusehen zu der Red Arc...#6


----------



## minden (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...auch wir waren nicht untätig in letzter Zeit und haben einige Gewässer besucht und nat. auch befischt.

Es gab viele gute Fische und auch von jeder Art nen wirklich dicken...

Rico mit nem fetten Barsch PB von knapp 49.5cm, Jigga mit nen ü-Meter Pike, Denis mit nem 86 und auf dem Foto 81er Zander und ick mit meinem neuen PB Zander von 93cm.

Ich hoffe die Damen werden nächstes Jahr alle fleißig für Nachwuchs sorgen das wir auch weiterhin die Möglichkeit haben solch nette "bunte Mischungen" fangen zu können...|rolleyes


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Sauber Jungs!!!!!!! Hammer Fische!!!!!!!!#6#6*


----------



## Gorcky (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



minden schrieb:


> ...auch wir waren nicht untätig in letzter Zeit und haben einige Gewässer besucht und nat. auch befischt.
> 
> Es gab viele gute Fische und auch von jeder Art nen wirklich dicken...
> 
> ...


 

Bor Minden, was für Fische!!:k Perfekt in Szene gesetzt,wie ich finde...

Dickes Petri! Bei mir geht im moment garnüschts...#c


----------



## mrmayo (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für ein Zander #r
Aber auch der Basch und Esox sind nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## DRU (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ veit, was für eine Geschichte und wie ärgerlich#q!  Mein Mitgefühl hast Du auch|pftroest:

@ Moak & omaschnarcht Petri zur netten Zanderstrecke, es geht aufwärts in unserer Unterweser :q

@ minden & Co. //unglaublich geile Strecke// herzlichen Glückwunsch zum wunderschönen PB Zander #6


----------



## paul188 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow!!!!
Super Fische minden!!!! Echt geil!!!!#6


----------



## Veit (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ minden& Co.: Respekt und Glückwunsch! Hammer-Fische insbesondere dein neuer Zander-PB!

@ Gorcky: Rote PP war leider ausverkauft, also hab ich grüne nehmen müssen.


----------



## zander55 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Zander PB minden, echt geiler Fisch und natürlich auch allen anderen ein dickes Petri.:m


----------



## WallerKalle04 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@minden klasse fotos und glückwunsch zum neuen pb zander!#6


----------



## Promachos (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@minden & clan

Hut ab - und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Zander. Gufi?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## silviomopp (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ minden...Petri , hammer fische !!! Immer weiter so Jungs !!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich kann von heute Abend noch einen 53er Zandrino auf Salmo Perch vermelden. Foto gibt's aufgrund der Größe keines.


----------



## BanditOG (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@minde & Co. einfach nur unglaublich........|schild-g

Ich konnt heute einen schönen Döbel und einen 60er Hecht zum kurzem Landgang überreden. Beide auf einen PB Atraktor gefangen, der Hecht biss so kommisch das ich in für einen Stock gehalten habe, vorsichtshalber hatte ich mal angeschlagen und  siehe da, auf einmal bewegte sich meine Bremse |supergri

Petri an alle Fänger #h


----------



## minden (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vielen Dank,..bin gespannt was das Jahr noch bringen wird. 

Und jau, mit Gummi,...Jenzi River Shad#6


----------



## fish - hunter (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich habe auch wieder mal was reinzustellen, zum ersten Mal seit wirklich langer Zeit am kleinen Montiggler See geangelt, und gleich einen schönen Hecht gelandet. :vik:Bei 71 cm brachte er knappe 2 Kg auf die Waage. Mein Spinner in ca 7m Tiefe war hier erfolgreich.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri schöner Hecht


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moinsen ihr Raubfischjäger...


Ich bin zwar schon seit Juni 2006 im Board angemeldet,aber die Raubfischfänge von mir und meinen Kollegen hab ich immer in meinen Plz Bereich 1+2 geposted.
Nun hab ich mal ein paar Fotos zusammen gestellt,von den letzten grösseren Fängen!


Anhang anzeigen 92286

	

		
			
		

		
	
    Bellyzander  75cm

Anhang anzeigen 92287

	

		
			
		

		
	
    Hecht 81cm

Anhang anzeigen 92288

	

		
			
		

		
	
    Zander 84cm

Anhang anzeigen 92289

	

		
			
		

		
	
    Zander 85cm

Anhang anzeigen 92290

	

		
			
		

		
	
    Hecht 76cm


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Anhang anzeigen 92291

	

		
			
		

		
	
     Barsch 32cm

Anhang anzeigen 92292

	

		
			
		

		
	
     Hecht 71cm

Anhang anzeigen 92293

	

		
			
		

		
	
     Hecht 76cm

Anhang anzeigen 92294

	

		
			
		

		
	
     Zander 66cm

Anhang anzeigen 92295

	

		
			
		

		
	
      Zander 88cm


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Anhang anzeigen 92296

	

		
			
		

		
	
   Hecht 76cm

Anhang anzeigen 92297

	

		
			
		

		
	
   Hecht 102cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri .. viele schöne fische !!!


----------



## fishingchamp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Schöne Fische dabei! 

MFG
Felix


----------



## Koalano1 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Sind echt schöne Fische dabei!


----------



## ... (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute an meinem Vereinssee mit nem Mepps American Nr. 1 unterwegs, nach ein paar Würfen bekam ich nen heftigen Schlag in die Rute und ein heißer Drill begann. Nach wenigen Minuten konnte ich dann diese schönen Rapfen von 71 cm sicher Landen. Ich war sehr verdutzt, einen Rapfen im See zu Fangen zumal mit nicht bekannt war, dass es Rapfen in diesem kleinen Parkgeässer gibt. Ich denke mal, dass es bei dem jährlichen Besatz "dazwichen" gekommen ist.

Was mir auch direkt beim Fisch aufgefallen ist, ist seine seitliche Verletzung. Vor 5 Tagen war ich mit Gufi unterwegs, als ich bei einem vermeindlichen Biss anschlug und danach den Gufi überprrüft hatte, war auf dem Jighaken eine Fischschuppe, die ich aber nicht zuorden konnte. Naja, kann ja jetzt auch Zufall sein aber dem Rapfen fehlten Schuppen und er hatte ne kleine Verletzung.... |rolleyes

Gruß,
...


----------



## stanleyclan (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi Jungs Petri euch allen!!!!! vor allem Zacharias Zander schöne Hechte und Zander!!!
war heute am Vereinssee und konnte schon nach kurzer Zeit endlich mal wieder einen Hecht überlisten!!!! er hatte immerhin 70 Zentimeter. Gefangen habe ich ihn auf einen geschleppten Köderfisch am System. Fotos kommen vielleicht noch nach. mal sehen.
lg stanley


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute auch mal wieder am Main seit langer Zeit und konnte ein 22er Bärschlein rausholen.
Petri an die Fänger der letzten Tage.


----------



## fussi-boy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle erfolgreichen

war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs und konnte 3 zander verhaften: 39 cm, 43 cm und 50 cm.
der 50iger sichert mir morden mein Mittag!


----------



## MikeJJ (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hab da grad was schönes gefunden   ;-) 

http://ca.geocities.com/manitoban_fishin/piketransport.html


----------



## Fletscher (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> hab da grad was schönes gefunden   ;-)
> 
> http://ca.geocities.com/manitoban_fishin/piketransport.html



Den hatte ich früher auch schon mal dran und hab ihn released! #h


----------



## stanleyclan (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

lol


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hab am sonntag auf köderfisch(15cm rotauge)eine hechtdame mit 64cm und 4 pfund gefangen............jetzt kommt die gute zeit............ick freu mir...grins


----------



## Veit (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern ging es am späten Nachmittag zum Spinnfischen an die Saale außerhalb von Halle. Nach der eher miesen Fängen der vergangenen Tage musste es ja mal wieder rappeln, doch mit einer so genialen Angelei, wie ich sie erleben durfte, hätte ich absolut nicht gerechnet. Es wurde mein bisher mit Abstand fischreichste Saale-Raubfischangeltag überhaupt!!!:vik:
Zunächst probiere ich mit Gummifisch mein Glück und schon nach wenigen Würfen stieg der erste Hecht von ca. 60 cm auf einen Cop-Shad ein.





Da in der Folge auf Gummi zunächst nichts mehr lief, hängt ich einen Illex Squirell-Wobbler in den Karabiner und der war bis zum Dunkelwerden ein absoluter Bringer. 
Erst schnappt ein gut 50 cm langer Esox zu.




Dem folgte ein weiterer Hecht von 65 cm.




Zwei Würfe später ein 40er Schniepel (ohne Foto).
Dann 2 recht ansehnliche Barsche.




Desweiteren zwei Fehlbisse, die vermutlich von Hechten stammten, ein mittlerer Esox, der leider ausschlitzte und in völliger Dunkelheit konnte ich noch einen Entenschnabel von gut 60 cm auf den Wobbler landen.




Ich wechselte dann auf einen mitteltieflaufenden Salmo Perch-Wobbler und tatsächlich wurde dieser nach einer Viertelstunde von einem 59er Zander genommen. 




Damit war der Angelabend eigentlich schon absolut perfekt, aber es kam noch besser.
Ich probierte es nochmal mit Gummiköder und promt wurde mein Kopyto-Shad von einem etwa 55 cm langen Hecht inhaliert.




Gleich darauf noch zwei Fehlbisse und dann hing auch wieder ein 65er Esox.




Wenige Minuten später der nächste Biss. Der Anhieb saß und die Kopfstöße am anderen Ende stammten eindeutig von einem Zander. Er gelang mir dann auch den prächtigen 72er zu landen.




Wenn der Zenit erreicht ist, sollte man bekanntlich aufhören und so machte der schöne Stachelritter den krönenden Abschluss des graniosen Abends, zumal es zu regnen begann. 
Endergebnis: 7 Hechte, 2 Zander, 2 Barsche!!!
So eine Sternstunde erlebe ich an meinem Hausgewässer vielleicht niemals wieder, aber gerade deshalb wird sie mir für immer in Erinnerung bleiben. 
Als Dank an die Fische für dieses wunderbare Angelerlebnis, durften diese ausnahmslos zurück in ihr Element.


----------



## Gorcky (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ohne Worte Veit, einfach nur WOW|bigeyes und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Traumstrecke!!


----------



## QWERTZ (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!!

Dickes Petri Veit!#h

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...petri allen Fängern...
...besonders minden zum Ausnahmefisch...
...lange drauf hingearbeitet...Glückwunsch...

@veit...die Zander sind wieder da...petri dazu...ich werde heute auch wieder los...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch ein dickes Petri von mir! Beachtliche Strecke!!!


----------



## Nick_A (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Veit, #h

ich sach nur....wenn´s läuft, dann läuft´s ! :q :m

Respekt für die saubere Strecke ! #6

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Patrick83 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Man Man Veit da hast du aber abgeräumt...!!!
PETRI!!!
Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## Stachelritter86 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische Jungs! Petri @ all...
Wie die dicken Bäuche der Zander vermuten lassen, ist die Laichproduktion schon im vollen Gange... Das lässt doch auf die nächsten Jahrgänge hoffen!


@ Veit: Petri! Das ist doch wirklich eine Ausnahmesession;-)

Ich komm derzeit gar nicht mehr ans Wasser. Weder an die Donau noch an den Eixendorfer. Schei## Uni!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Maok (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kann man nich anders sagen! Dickes Petri zur geilen Strecke, Veit!!! :m

Grüße

Maok


----------



## dirk-mann (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@veit nen dickes ach was ein fettes petri wahnsinn


----------



## ... (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte heute an der Niers zwei schöne Räuber erbeuten, die mit beide leider wieder ins Wasser gefallen sind #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...bald wirst du da sehr viele Angler treffen...
...trotzdem ein dickes Petri...
...nur gerade solche Gewässer verzeihen eine starke Entnahme leider nicht...


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen erfolgreichen!
War heute los und konnte neben einem untermaßigen diesen 71ger mal kurtz die Überwasserwelt zeigen....


----------



## Hackersepp (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mensch, tolle HECHTE werden momentan gefangen. Und ich komm seit Samstag nicht raus zum Fischen!

Besonders Petri Heil  an Minden zur Zandergranate und an Veit zur tollen Räuberstrecke!


----------



## Sandro25 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den wieder mal absolut genialen fische.besonderes petri geht an minden zu dem zander ungeheuer.


----------



## ... (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...bald wirst du da sehr viele Angler treffen...
> ...trotzdem ein dickes Petri...
> ...nur gerade solche Gewässer verzeihen eine starke Entnahme leider nicht...



Sehe ich nicht so, da nicht jeder dort Angeln darf


----------



## BanditOG (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir Veit....du schafst es immer wieder die Leute
hier zu beeindrucken. #6


----------



## DRU (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an allen Fängern

@Veit: naja was soll man dazu noch sagen??? eigentlich ohne Worte:g

Ich gratuliere Dir zu diesen wahnsinns Sternstunden:m
Unglaublich, von so einer Strecke mag manch Angler nicht mal träumen:m


----------



## LocalPower (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch nen dickes Petri @ Veit. Abartig was du da fürn Gewässer vor der Haustür hast 

Mir lag schon lange die Frage auf der Zunge, ob du auch mal "nen popligen" Barsch fängst. Hat sich ja nun scheinbar erübrigt, und selbst die sind bei euch größer als hierzulande ^^ Sach mal gibts bei euch vlt. nen unentdecktes AKW so noch aus Vorwendezeit?
Glaub erkannt zu haben, das der Barsch Augen wie "Blinky" hat *gg*


----------



## bobbl (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Letzten SA einen Hecht aus dem schönen Rothsee mit 63 cm
Morgen gehts wieder hin...


----------



## Veit (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Local Power: Nicht dass ich wüsste. 

Petri an alle, die was gefangen haben und Danke an die Petri für mich.
Ich war gestern übrigens nochmal an der "Wunder-Stelle" vom Mittwoch und bin Schneider geblieben. Die Fische müssen sich wohl am Vortag dermaßen den Magen vollgeschlagen haben, dass sie gestern erstmal Diät gemacht haben. #c

Heute hab ich mit Boardi drehteufel an einem See einen kleinen Tackle-Test durchgeführt. 
So ergab sich für mich mal die Möglichkeit mit der hochgelobten CMW Spin System III-Rute einige Würfe zu machen. Bei diesen bekam ich dann auch tatsächlich sofort einen guten Hechtbiss auf Cop-Shad, leider hing der Räuber aber nicht. Nichts destotrotz waren wir uns einig, dass der Stock seine 400 Euro eher nicht wert ist. Außerdem stellte sich heraus, dass mein vergleichsweise billige Spro Red Arc merklich weicher läuft, als drehteufels Daiwa Certate (ca. 250 Euro aus Fernost importiert). Da stellt sich dann doch wiedereinmal die Frage, ob es sich wirklich lohnt soviel Geld in eine Rolle zu investieren. |kopfkrat Wir fischten dann eine längere Uferstrecke mit Gummiköder ab, es gab nach dem verheißungsvollen Start aber leider keinen weiteren Zupfer. drehteufel musste dann leider fort, da er noch einen Termin hatte. Ich wollte eigentlich auch verschwinden, habs mir dann aber doch anders überlegt und noch ein bisschen gewobbelt, was besser funktionierte. Einen schönen 37er Barsch konnte ich mit einem Illex Arnaud überlisten.  Außerdem einen ca. 40er Hechtspritzer auf den selben Köder und ein Hechtausschlitzer von etwa 50 - 60 cm. Ein weiterer kleiner Esox von schätzungsweise 45 cm ging auf einen Suxxes Tacticer. Auf diesen Wobbler verlor ich leider auch noch einen richtig guten Barsch von mindestens 40 cm durch Ausschlitzen. :c Ein paar weitere Hechte und Barsche gabs außerdem als Nachläufer, aber alle nicht groß.


----------



## Master Hecht (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Landesgartenschau vorbei und endlich wieder Hecht...
konnte zwei fangen die zwar nur 54 und 50 cm lang sind aber immerhin nach fast einem jahr durststrecke...
der 50er is wieder reingekommem und der 54 hatte den köder leider inhaliert...

der kleiner ging auf den roten Belly Dancer und der größere auf den buster5 von salmo...

lg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wollte euch mal schnellvon meinem Kurz-Trip gestern berichten:

Nach vielen Wochen kam ich gestern endlich mal wieder zum Angeln... Gerade mit der Gufi-Rute am Bach angekommen klingelt das Notdienst-Handy...  |uhoh:

OK, Kunde wollte nur einen Termin abstimmen! #6

1. Wurf - Biss - Hecht ~ 55cm :vik:

4. Wurf - Biss - Hecht ~ 65cm :vik:

7. Wurf - Hänger - Abriss

Noch bevor ich neu montiere - Anruf - Notfall |gr:

OK, ich war insgesamt 13 Minuten am Wasser, habe 7 Würfe gemacht, 1 Köder verloren - aber auch 2 Hechte gefangen. Gute Quote, aber ich wäre doch gerne noch ein bisschen geblieben... :c

Na ja, mal sehen ob es Sonntag klappt!

Bilder gibts von den Spritzern keine...

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit: Klasse Bericht, alles interessant was ihr das so verglichen habt ,
und Petri zu dem schönen Barsch #6, und dem sehr korrekten Barschfoto!

@Stefan, Geilomat & Petri #6, das war ja Instant-Angeln!

Und schön, dass so viel gefangen wird, letzt ja ein bischen hoffen dass solche Beißtage jetzt zunehmen!


----------



## Dart (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Veit: .... und dem sehr korrekten Barschfoto!


Richtig goiles Pic #6
Dickes Petrie an alle Fänger#h
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Master Hecht (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so war heute wieder los und konnte zwei hechte sowieso zwei barsche verbuchen...
hab nur einen Hecht und einen Barsch abgelichtet...
gingen beide mal wieder auf den roten Belly Dancer...
Leider musste ich den Hecht wieder mitnehmen weil er den köder wieder einmal inhaliert hatte...
achja der Hecht hatte 61cm barsch nicht gemessen...
mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Stefan zur "schnellen Nummer" *gg* und natürlich auch an Master Hecht zu den Fängen!


Fehlbiss, Brassenkaiser, Drehteufel und ich waren heute auf Zanderjagd und es sind auch ein paar Stachelritter an unsere Gummifische gegangen.  Fehlbiss hat uns dabei etwas vorgeführt, wohl auch weil er den richtigen Köder dabei hatte. Schon beim ersten Wurf konnte er auf seinen Mitchell Pulse-Shad einen schönen End60er überlisten.




Wenig später konnte er einen etwas gleichgroßen Fisch nachlegen.




Dann war Brassenkaiser mal mit einem ca. 60er auf Kopyto dran.




Es tat sich dann längere Zeit nichts bis auf ganz vereinzelte nicht verwertete Attacken, aber Fehlbiss konnte dann doch noch einen weitere Zander von ca. 55 cm auf seinen Mitchell-Erfolgsgummi fangen.




Ich befürchtete schon einen Schneidertag für mich, bis sich dann doch noch ein Mitt-50er Kammschupper erbarmte und meinen Kopyto schnappte.




Auch Brassenkaiser konnte dann nochmal einen 55er Zander verhaften, danach ging jedoch wirklich garnichts mehr und wir sind dann auch bald nach Hause gefahren.




Drehteufel blieb leider gänzlich erfolglos, obwohl er sich einen Fang wirklich verdient hätte, da er die ganze Zeit sehr konzentriert geangelt und viel probiert hat, aber manchmal ist eben der Wurm drin.


----------



## Patrick83 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guten tach!!!
Habe vor zirka einer Stunde einen 83cm 12 Pfd. schweren zander gefangen!
Bilder lade ich nachhher hier hoch!!!!
*Freu*
Patrick


----------



## andy_Spro (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute mit der fliegenrute unterwegs eine schöne bachforelle gefangen an einen forellensee in polling/weilheim 50 km von münchen


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

was für ein hammer fisch !!! geile forelle !! 
auch petri an Veit und CO. zu den schönen Zandern .. 

leider kann ich kein einziges bild mehr hochladen .. ka wo drann es liegt .. werde es morgen nochmal probieren !!


----------



## Patrick83 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Abend!
Ich konnte heute Mittag gegen 12.00uhr einen Zander von 83cm 12Pfd.,auf einen weissen Kopyto (Größe 4) in der Elbe überlisten!
Ich war sehr erstaunt,da ich erst 20min vor Ort war..!






Hier anbei noch ein paar weitere Bilder....





Ja auch eins mit meiner Maus ^^


----------



## silviomopp (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na Petri an alle !!!! Morgen geh ich auch mal los 

@Patrick83   warum guckst so gelangweilt....bei dem Fisch und der Maus  ???


----------



## Patrick83 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

JaJa.........


----------



## andy_Spro (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

letzte woch am forellensee herrhausen 3 kg  regenbogenforelle


----------



## Pyro_Angler (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger 

@Veit: Absolut schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen, echt nicht schlecht, in was für nem Gewässer habt ihr sie denn überlisten können? Scheint ja echt gut besetzt zu sein da 


Viele Grüße

Pyro


----------



## Veit (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Großzander und den schönen Forellen!!!
@ pyro_angler: Das bleibt selbstverständlich geheim!

@ all:
War heute früh mal zwei Stündchen an der Saale und konnte immerhin einen Esox von 66 cm auf Cop-Shad fangen.


----------



## zesch (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@fussi-boy

"morden mein Mittag" der bisher beste Auspruch in diesen Fred (Absicht oder Ironie), beides könnte zutreffen.....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Taedo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow...Hammerfische von allen #6

Die Saison hat begonnen|rolleyes

Guckst du hier   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2229041&postcount=746



Petri an alle


----------



## badbrain (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So da le,

dann werde ich mir hier auch mal einreihen !

Erstmal dickes Petri an alle zu den schönen Fischen.
Konnte letzte Woche meinen ersten Esox von über einem Meter landen.

Fangdatum: 08.10.2008 - 12.15 Uhr
Ort: NL-Wanssum
Fischdaten: 104cm - 20 Pfd
Köder: 15cm Rotauge auf Grund

Leider war keiner da, der ein Foto von 'uns' hätte machen können, 
so mußte ich mit dem Selbstauslöser experimetieren !


----------



## Sandro25 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen Fänger#6

Da ich heute Früh mal 3 Stunden Zeit hatte wollte ich mich nun endlich mal an das DS ran wagen. Am Gewässer angekommen, machte ich meine neue DS Combo ( Rute: *JACKSON STL DS *Rolle: Shimano Biomaster Japan Modell )
startklar. Als Köder verwendete ich Naturköder ( Tauwürmer ) Nach einigen Versuchen ohne Bisse, war es endlich soweit, ein ca. 40er Zanrino machte den Anfang. 







Als ich dann einige Fehlbisse kassierte und es mir unerklärlich war woran es liegt, bekahm ich einen Hammer Biss und ich dachte was ist denn da los, dumm wie ich war#d, lief ich wärend des Drills richtung Rucksack ( wegen der Kamera ) der ca. 30m von mir weg stand und was soll ich sagen, man sollte den Drill halt nicht unnötig in die Länge zerren, als ich den Ü70 Zander sah, freute ich mich schon riesig, doch als Strafe für den langen Drill schlitzte er kurz vor der Landung doch noch aus und ich wär am liebsten vor Dummheit im Erdboden versunken#q. Danach folgten noch 3 Zandrinos aus der Kinderstube und dann kahm endlich mal wieder einer der sich wehnigstens etwas sehen lassen konnte, ein ca. 60er Zandrino ließ sich den Tauwurm schmecken. 






Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse, der 40er Zandrino hat beim Releasen nen kleine Zander ausgespuckt, für den jede Hilfe zu spät kahm, schon ein komisches Volk diese Zander, erst Brutpflege betreiben und dann doch auffressen. Als meine Zeit fast rum war, stieg noch mal ein 70er Zander kurz vor der Landung aus und ich war wieder pappe Satt und packte dann ein, da Das Mittagessen schon fast auf dem Tisch stand und ich mir jeden Ärger mit meiner Frau ersparen wollte. Tja, waren zwr keine Riesen dabei, aber wehnigstens kein Shneider. Da ich wärend des Wanderns an einer Angelstelle von ein paar Ansitzanglern vorbei gekommen bin, schaute ich auf dem Rückweg mal in deren Setzkescher und was sah ich da? nen 1m Hecht, der Qualvoll zu grunde gegangen ist und nen 70er Zandrino, dem das gleiche Schicksal wiederfahren ist,wie dumm kann denn der Mensch eigentlich sein, ich sah 7 Ruten und ein geschlossenes Schirmzelt, passen da 4 Angler rein???????? Neeeeeee

Fazit: Das DS funktioniert schon, allerdings kassiert man ganz schön viele Fehlbisse und meine Montage sollte ich nochmals überdenken.


----------



## Luiz (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri euch allen.

@badbrain, nächste mal bitte ein wenig mehr den bizeps anspannen (scherz), lustiges foto und schöner hecht .


----------



## badbrain (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Luiz

Werde mir nächstes mal mehr Mühe geben ! 
Versprochen !


----------



## celebration (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern ein paar Würfe mit meiner neuen Rolle RedArc machen, die erste Zeit tat sich nichts bis ich einen Hechtbiss bekam, der anschlag saß auch, aber nach einen Sprung schlitze der untermaßige Hecht aus.
Eine Stelle weiter biss dann direkt ein ca. 60er (nicht gemessen) 

ja ich weiß ich seh auf dem bils seehr gelangweilt aus |supergri


----------



## Krüger82 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Als spinnfisch neuling, konnte ich heute meinen ersten kunstköder hecht fangen!! Hatte leider nur 43cm und biß auf einen spinner der gr.3!! Hatte dann noch einen 50-60 cm dran der sich aber kurz vorm ufer mit einer schönen flugeinlage befreite!! Der anfang ist gemacht!!!!

Petri an alle fänger!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier ein paar Rhein Zander von diesem We...der größte ist 50 cm, der kleinste 40 cm...heute ist mir kurz vom keschern ein grösserer Zander entwischt...ich schätze so um die 70 cm...


----------



## boot (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petrie an alle Fänger:vik:


----------



## crazyFish (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Als spinnfisch neuling, konnte ich heute meinen ersten kunstköder hecht fangen!! Hatte leider nur 43cm und biß auf einen spinner der gr.3!! Hatte dann noch einen 50-60 cm dran der sich aber kurz vorm ufer mit einer schönen flugeinlage befreite!! Der anfang ist gemacht!!!!
> 
> Petri an alle fänger!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mfg



Petri, der erste Hecht ist doch immer (einer der) schönste(n):m
Habe meinen ersten auch auf einen Mepps gefangen, der ziert nun als Glückbringer mein Schlüsselbund, natürlich ohne Drilling


----------



## Tisie (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger #6

@Patrick: Hatte Dein großer Zander einen Knick im hinteren Bereich oder wirkt das nur auf den Fotos nur so?

Ich war am WE auch mal wieder unterwegs und hatte ein paar schöne Zander und Barsche. Anbei mal zwei Fotos von den beiden größten (Zander 66cm, Barsch 40cm).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## silviomopp (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das war meine Ausbeute gestern.....:c Der Barsch hatte 36 cm... beide bissen auf einen 8 gramm Wobbler


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri an die Fänger...

@sandro:...Fehlbisse beim dropshotten sind am Anfang normal...


----------



## Patrick83 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri....


----------



## welsfaenger (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, hier nochmal ein Bild von dem 101er vom letzten Sonntag.
Leider nicht sehr gut, da ich nur ein Handyvideo als Grundlage hatte.

Grüße


----------



## Rutenknicker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle fänge. #6#6#6
Das ermutigt mich sehr jetzt bei dem Wetter zu Fischen!:m
Nochmals dickes Petri!!!


Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute früh an einem kleinen Dorfteich in ca. einer Viertelstunde 3 Hechte auf Storm Suspender! 2 Schniepel von 35 und 45 cm und einen 74er, der für dieses Gewässer schon fast kapital ist. :q


----------



## silviomopp (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit...du hast dieses Jahr das Glück gepachtet !!! Petri  !!


----------



## DRU (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri allen Raubfischfängern :m
Hecht scheint ja im Moment richtig steil zu gehen:q


----------



## Patrick83 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!
www.Hechtkiller.de oder was????


----------



## silviomopp (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

jep...wenn ich die fehlattacken der letzten Tage rechne 


  #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d



werd aber ab 16 uhr wieder am See stehen...bis dann


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Echt schöner Esox, Veit! Dickes Petri! #6


----------



## Patrick83 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



silviomopp schrieb:


> jep...wenn ich die fehlattacken der letzten Tage rechne
> 
> 
> #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d
> ...



Na denn,viel Erfolg!
Was willste für die Katze haben???


----------



## bobbl (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Perti an alle!
Beim mir läufts absolut mistig Sa draußn gewesn 11 Stunden Spinnangeln 2 Bisse beide versemmelt


----------



## stefclud2000 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*









Dieser 74cm Hecht biss auf einen DAM Effzett bei starkem Regen im schönen Süd-Brandenburg!!!|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## Veit (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht aufs gute alte Blech!

Weil das Wetter so schön war, bin ich eben nochmal kurz angeln gewesen, aber diesmal an einem anderen Teich als heute früh. Dort lief es aber leider nicht so gut. Die Hechte waren ziemlich träge, denn ich hatte drei Nachläufer, die alle kurz vorm Rausheben des Köders abdrehten und einen Fehlbiss. Ein netter 62er hing dann aber doch immerhin sicher an meinem Twitch-It-Wobbler.


----------



## schakal1182 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und allen anderen!

Da sind doch wieder tolle Fisch gefangen worden in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war gerade nach feierabend noch 40 min am wasser (in bürotretern und hemd !) und hab mal eben meinen seit 10 jahren besten zander auf einen 17 cm gufi der marke im-100er-pack-billig gefangen. mit 84 cm nur wenige cm am pb vorbei.:vik:

sorry für das kopflose bild, aber mein kleiner ist mit drauf. und nach sehr seltsamen und bösartigen geschichten stell ich keine kinderfotos mehr ins netz. auch die katze versteckt sich sicherheitshalber.


----------



## GuidoOo (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,
Petri an alle!
Besonders an Morzkerl!

War heute auchmal ebend bei uns aufm See...das Wasser ist immernoch glasklar und die Fische wollen im Moment echt garnicht...trotzdem konnte ich einen 70ger Strömungshecht zum Fototermin überreden =) War echt nen schöner Drill an der 25Gr Rute!
http://img120.*ih.us/img120/6480/p1020334bl7.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img120/p1020334bl7.jpg/1/


----------



## stanleyclan (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöner Hecht!! @ Veit: warum gehst du in die Knie?? war der Hecht doch so schwer??? :q:q:q


----------



## chalcin (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Hechten und Zandern!
Heute hatte ich meinen ersten Kontakt mit Bachforellen. 3 Stück konnte ich aus ihrem Element locken. Beide wurden auf 3er Mepps Spinner gefangen, wovon einer im Bach verblieben ist 
Leider waren sie alle nicht sonderlich groß; schmecken werden sie hoffentlich trotzdem 
Hier die Fotos in voller verkleinerter Größe


----------



## BanditOG (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Schönen Hechten --> Reason of D., Veit und dem Mann mit dem Bizeps (Scherz):m. Denn anderen natürlich auch ein Petri.

Ich durft heute seit langem wieder einen Zander zum kurzem Landgang überreden. 50er auf einen Cora Z Gufi.


----------



## stanleyclan (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Chalcin: ist nicht langsam mal die Schonzeit für Bachforellen etc.?? sind aber trotzdem schöne Bafo`s und auch ein schöner zandrino!!!!BanditOG


----------



## silviomopp (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu allen Fischen....!! Hab heute wieder nur die Kinderstube aufgewühlt....ein 40 er Hecht, mehr war nicht !!


----------



## Gorcky (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, mensch scheint ja im Moment echt ne erfolgreiche und vielversprechende Zeit du sein, was??|rolleyes

War gestern Abend ne Runde schleppen und durfte meinen Zander PB in die Höhe schrauben!! 80 cm|bigeyes hatte der Gute Zandrio, Foddos folgen...:vik:


----------



## Patrick83 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Veit (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu euren Fängen, Leute! #6

War heute früh mal eine Runde Spinnen an der Saale.
Und welch Wunder! |bigeyes - Ein Zander auf meiner Hausstrecke!!!   Dachte schon sie seien Ausgestorben. |uhoh: Mit 55 cm wahrlich kein Riese, hab ich aber trotzdem sehr gefreut und ließ den Stachelritter dann natürlich auch wieder schwimmen. Köder war ein Attractor-Gufi.




Außerdem gabs einen 40er Hechtschniepel und ein ca. 60er schlitze noch aus. Die beiden bissen auf Cop-Shad.


----------



## Christian.G (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit das ist einfach der Hammer wenn man sich deine fänge der letzten Tage anschaut da wird man neidisch ehrlich manch einer fängt das nicht mal in einem jahr was du in den letzten tagen gefangen hast :m

Mfg Christian


----------



## Geckoloro (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,
bin neu hier. Aber ich kann ja mal schreiben, was ich die letzten 6 Wochen beim Spinnfischen gefangen habe:

- 14 Hechte zw. 56 und 70 cm
- 2 Zander mit 65 cm und 81 cm (siehe Profilbild)

Mein Angelgerät:
Shimano Super 3000GT
Cormoran Black Star (die ganz alte leichte - für mich immer noch eine Top-Hechtrute, v.a. wegen ihres geringen Eigengewichts)
Schnur: Iron Line
Stahlvorfach: Safety Steel

Gruß


----------



## wasinator (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wenn man Eure Bilder so sieht kann man ja richtig neidisch werden... #t

Ich mache erst dieses Jahr meinen Fischereischein und hoffe dann im nächsten Jahr auch mal das ein oder andere Bild zu diesem Thread beisteuern zu können #6

Eine Frage noch am Rande: Esox und Schniepel lese ich hier immer, das sind dann einfach nur andere Namen für den Hecht? 

Wünsche Euch weiterhin viele große Räuber!


----------



## Easy_1978 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

essox ist der lateinische name und schniepel ist einfach nur ein kleiner


----------



## wasinator (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke


----------



## silviomopp (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:c:c:cHeute muß ich die Fische in Ruhe lassen, Kind krank und es regnet in Strömen !!! 


@Veit---schade, das ich nicht mehr in Gera wohne, sonst würde ich mich neben Dich an die Saale stellen ...Petri und mach weiter so !!


----------



## fussi-boy (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri allen erfolgreichen. wenn ich mir das hier so ansehe die letzten tage und und wochen, muss ich mich noch mehr drüber ärgern, da ich arbeitsbedingt kaum zum spinnen (  ) komme.
aber heute abend könnte es vielleicht klappen. wenn erfolg zu verzeichnen ist stell ich´s natürlich rein.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischfänger...
schöne Fische dabei#6!


werd die Woche auch mal wieder ans Wasser kommen...


----------



## andy_Spro (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*







war heute ne stunde mit der fliegenrute unterwegs eine schöne regenbogenforelle von 1kg


----------



## Holger (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Peri allen Fängern der letzten Zeit....tolle Fische dabei, und noch tollere Fotos. Ich hab mich in der letzten Zeit zwar rar gemacht hier, das bedeutet aber nicht das ich das Angeln schleifen lasse....wir haben in den letzten Wochen teils sehr gut, teils aber auch mal mies gefangen.

Ich war z.B. am Wochenende mit Steph75 vertikal angeln, Samstag und Sonntag....
Samstag lief es nach schleppendem Start (2 Std. nix) noch sehr ordentlich. 8 Zander konnten wir fangen, allerdings nix großes, alle so 35 bis 55 cm. Zudem gesellte sich noch ein kleiner Hecht dazu, und ich hatte die Ehre ein Barschmoppel, kugelrund und genau 40 cm lang, zu fangen. Da Steph deutlich mehr Zander fing wie ich (6 zu 2), war das mit dem Barsch ne tolle Entschädigung. Die beste Beißzeit war mittags zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr.
Am Sonntag wechselten wir das Gewässer, nicht aber die Angelart. Es wurde weiter "vertikalt"....
Allerdings war die Bißfrequenz deutlich niedriger, und so waren es am Ende des Tages 2 Zander von etwas über 50 cm und 3 Hechte, zwei 60er und ein toller 80er, der Steph beim Anbiß fast die Rute aus der Hand riß....


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sauber Holger!!!!!!! Petri euch beiden!!!!!!!!#6#6

Ein dickes Petri natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern!!!!!!!!!!




TL
Matze


----------



## Slotti (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen erfolgreichen Raubfischfängern, schöne Fische waren da wieder an der Luft ich hoffe ich habe morgen auch wieder etwas mehr Glück

@Mordskerl 1a Zander Glückwunsch, freut mich wirklich für dich und gibt mir etwas Hoffnung morgen auch mal wieder einen Saarzander zu erwischen!!! ein ü80 fehlt mir noch :l



maesox schrieb:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper,solch tolle Puffforellen im sonst so schönen Raubfisch-Thread!! #t#t



|good:

hier sind teilweise Boardies die laufem ihrem Zielfisch in "freier Wildbahn" wochenlang oder sogar monatelang hinterher um ihn dann hier voller Stolz zu posten , ich finde auch aus Respekt vor solchen Leuten haben Puffforellen hier nichts verloren....


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein erster Zander im Leben und dann gleich ein 80er :vik:

Hats leider nicht überlebt.. Der 6cm Rapala X-Rap Wobbler wurde komplett inhaliert und saß in den Kiemen.

Schade um den Fisch, ich freue mich aber trotzdem mal Glück gehabt zu haben #t

Dann gabs noch nen Barsch der sich nachm Foto selbst befreite.











Petri #6


----------



## Slotti (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri @ rallye-vid

der erste Zander ist immer was besonderes !!! und dann nochn 80er *neidischbin*


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu dem suuuper Zander !!! 
echt ein saugeiler fisch und sowas als allerersten zander .... das wird schwer zu toppen !!( also es gibt ja leute für die ist sowas nur ein schöner fisch aber ich denke mal für jeden durchschnittsangler echt ne ausnahme !!!)


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri und danke 

Eigentlich hatte ich schon aufgegeben.,, Nach 2 Stunden DS und Barschsuche netmal nen Biss, also den Rapala ausgepackt und beim 3. Wurf war er auf einmal da |wavey:


----------



## Lenkers (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Mein erster Zander im Leben und dann gleich ein 80er :vik:
> Petri #6


 
Petri rallye
sag mal, die Rute is von delta fishing ? Wie bist Du mit der zufrieden?

gr Lenker


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Lenkers schrieb:


> Petri rallye
> sag mal, die Rute is von delta fishing ? Wie bist Du mit der zufrieden?
> 
> gr Lenker



Korrekt! Bin bestens zufrieden. Für das Geld (um die 44 EUR) gibts nichts besseres (15-80wg 270er)!
Sowohl leichtes als auch schweres Spinnfischen klappt damit wunderbar.


----------



## Gohann (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Mein erster Zander im Leben und dann gleich ein 80er :vik:
> 
> Hats leider nicht überlebt.. Der 6cm Rapala X-Rap Wobbler wurde komplett inhaliert und saß in den Kiemen.
> 
> ...



Wieso schade um den Fisch? Lass ihn dir gut schmecken!!!#6 Maßvolles entnehmen hat noch keinem Gewässer geschadet!
Petri zu diesem Superfisch und sei nicht enttäuscht wenn die nächsten nicht so gross sind!#d Ich muss seit 5 Jahren einen 74ger toppen. Den hab ich auch mit genommen und der Köder hing ganz vorne!

Gruss Gohann:vik:


----------



## kohlie0611 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ ralley-vid
Petri zum schönen Zander!#6


----------



## Finne 23 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zitat von *rallye-vid* 

 
_Mein erster Zander im Leben und dann gleich ein 80er :vik:

Hats leider nicht überlebt.. Der 6cm Rapala X-Rap Wobbler wurde komplett inhaliert und saß in den Kiemen.

Schade um den Fisch, ich freue mich aber trotzdem mal Glück gehabt zu haben #t

Dann gabs noch nen Barsch der sich nachm Foto selbst befreite.

Petri auch von mir! Das hat mal Spaß gemacht nicht wahr? Mach dir keine Gedanken, damit müssen wir leben wir Angler aber super Einstellung wenn die jeder hätte._
_Ein Jäger könnte seinen geschossenen Bock nicht mehr laufen lassen und das ist gerade das schöne bei uns Anglern!_
_Lass Ihn dir schmecken!_

_Petri Heil und strammes Seil_


----------



## YakuzaInk (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin,
ich stoße auch mal zu euch da ich mittlerweile hauptsächlich fast nur noch auf raubfisch gehe und nur noch ab und an zum feedern... hier direkt mal nen 85er Zander ausm September! War der erste für dieses jahr der die 80er marke geknackt hat. Aber ich hoffe drauf das mir der November so wie letztes jahr noch nen 95er beschert :vik:


----------



## GuidoOo (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ rallye-vid!
Petri zu diesem Prachtzander!

Ich hatte ebenfalls das vergnügen mit meinem ersten und einzigenZander für Aufsehen zu sorgen=) Allerdings war das vo 3 Jahren...Also war ich da 12^^Der Stachelritter hatte 85cm und 13 Pfund.Dies war ein kleiner Lichtblick für unsere Seen, da die Zander bei uns entweder abwandern oder verbutten!?Sie werden nur ca 35cm groß und danach...schwubs sind sie wech =(


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke Jungs 

Ja, es hat Spaß gemacht den zu landen! Dachte zuerst es wäre nen Hecht, der Größe nach, und habe mir sorgen um das FC-Vorfach gemacht. Ein paar Meter weiter war ich dann aber wieder beruihgt 

Kanns immernoch net glauben |uhoh:







Petri zum 85er YakuzaInk #6


----------



## worker_one (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und ich dachte schon, den haste auf nen Hellgie gefangen als ich dieses Foto sah...:q
Petri zu diesem tollen Zander...#6


----------



## rallye-vid (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hehe, auf den Hellgie von dir gabs gestern nen Barsch |wavey:


----------



## Seele (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich setz es auch mal bei Raubfischfänge rein, da ja auch Salmoniden dabei waren . Also war heute beim Fliegenfischen und hab erst ne 35er Äsche gefangen dann eine 34. 1 Forellennachläufer war auch dabei, also kein schlechter start.
Nach einem Fehlbiss dann doch endlich die Äsche die ich schon seit weiß Gott wie lang anfische. mit 42 ne echt schöne die hab ich auch mal genommen. Dann zwei Forellen so um die 40 die schwimmen natürlich auch wieder, haben aber nen extrem geilen Drill gegeben. 
Dann hab ich mal seit langem wieder nen Barbenschwarm angefischt. Hat auch nicht lange gedauert da hatte ich schon ne 51ger Barbe. Sehr schön. Dann weiter gefischt keine 5min später wieder Biss, Barbe, ca 55cm, aber ausgeschlitzt. Dann kam der absolute Abschuss 5minuten später, Schnur bleibt stehen, Anhieb, Hänger, Mist, Ach ne der Hänger lößt sich, auweia das ist ne große hab ich mir gedacht und dann kam sie zum vorschein. Mist, die krieg ich nie raus. 18er Vorfach an 5er Fliegenrute. Nach ich weiß nicht wie lang und einem schmerzendem Arm war sie dann doch im Kescher. 62cm ca. 3kg. Wahnsinn und dass an der Fliegenrute. Für 1 1/2 Stunden muss ich sagen ein wirklich super Ergebnis, vor allem weil das Wasser noch nicht mal so optimal war.
Um keine Diskussion aufkommen zu lassen: Ich entnehme kaum Äschen vielleicht jede 15. und die Verwerte ich sinnvoll, des Weiteren werden die Barben zu Fischküchle verarbeitet, also auch sinnvoll verwertet und noch dazu werden kaum welche entnommen und wir haben eine richtig gute Population davon. Keine Angst
Bilder folgen


----------



## Patrick83 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri von mir an alle Erfolgreichen, ganz besonders den Fängern, der beiden großen Zander und Holger zum Barschbrocken! #6

Ich war gestern am späten Nachmittag/Abend an der Saale außerhalb von Halle und nachdem ich eigentlich nicht damit gerechnet hatte, dass sowas überhaupt nochmal möglich ist, wiederholte sich die Sternstunde, welche ich letzte Woche erleben durfte, bei allerdings auch nahezu identischer Wetterlage, tatsächlich nocheinmal. Es hat sogar noch einen Tick besser gebissen, fand ich.  Die Hechte waren wirklich außer Rand und Band! 
Es ging ganz mies los, denn der erste Wurf brachte einen Hänger samt Abriss. Dies blieb allerdings der einzige verlorene Kunstköder des Abend und danach gab es nur noch Fisch. Nach etwa fünf Minuten kassierte ich schon den ersten Fehlbiss und kurz darauf hing auch schon der erste Hecht von 67 cm am Hammertail-Shad.




So richtig rund ging es mit Gummi zwar nicht, trotzdem schlug noch ein  69er auf Powertail-Twister ein.




Ich stieg dann auf Wobbler um und ruck zuck hing ein weiterer 69er am Illex Squirell.




Der nächste Hecht biss erneut auf Squirell, schlitze aber leider aus, dafür gab es dann 2 Barsche, die das Foto aber eher nicht wert waren. 
Dann wieder ein Hecht von 71 cm natürlich auch auf Squirell. 




Als es richtig dunkel war, ging mit dem Twitch-Wobbler erwartungsgemäß überhaupt nichts mehr, nun waren nämlich Crankbaits mit starker Eigenaktion angesagt. Also kam ein zweiteiliger Ugly Duckling zum Einsatz und schon nach wenigen Würfen kam der erhoffte Biss darauf, allerdings stieg der Räuber leider wieder aus. Der Nächste ließ aber nicht lange auf sich warten und war mit guten 77 cm der Größte des Abends.




In der Hoffnung einen Zander zu fangen, stellte ich dann nochmal auf Gummifisch an und bekam sofort einen Biss auf Kopyto, der sich aber auch als 64er Hecht entpuppte.




Zehn Minuten darauf wieder Biss auf Kopyto und diesmal gab es verdächtige Kopfstöße am anderen Ende und eine eher träge Gegenwehr. Das könnte ein Zander gewesen sein, ob es tatsächlich einer war, konnte ich aber nicht herausfinden, denn der Fisch schlitze leider aus. Nunja, man kann eben nicht alles haben. :g Da in der Folge auf Gummi garnichts mehr passierte, hängte ich einen Berkley-Tiefläuferwobbler in den Karabiner, der schon beim ersten Wurf einen 58er Esox brachte.




Zum Abschluss gab es noch ein gutes Ende auf einen Alex Goodie-Tiefläufer in Form eines 67er Hechtes.




Endergebnis nach ca. 4 Stunden Angeln: 8 Hechte, 2 Barsche, dazu noch 3 Ausschlitzer und mehrere Fehlbisse. Angesichts dieses Ergebnisses, war ich auch ohne Zander absolut happy!


----------



## Easy_1978 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an dich veit, da kann man nur neidisch werden.

war am we wiedermal auf rügen unterwegs und hab dann nach ca. 2 h auch nen schönen biss gehabt. nach dem biss sagte ich noch ganz locker naja ist ein schniepel, konnte gar nicht so schnell kurbeln, wie der mir entgegen kam. kurz vorm boot nochmal ein tauchgang und dann schwamm die prachtdame (1,01 m) ganz ruhig neben dem boot. wir staunten beide nicht schlecht. nach der landung war es dann aber klar, warum so gut wie kein drill da war, die dame hatte den wobbler leider so tief inhaliert, das er sich in den kiemen verhakt hatte und dies auch das rücksetzen nicht möglich machte. danach gab es dann noch einen 85 bei meinem schwiegervater, das war dann aber auch mehr als wie bei dem wetter erwarten konnten.


----------



## fussi-boy (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wow!!!!!!!! petri veit und co

bei mir gabs gestern "nur" zwei zander; einer 48 cm und einer nicht gemessen, da zu klein. 3 weitere sind ausgeschlitzt (aber eher klein)


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri Veit !!

der ein oder andere Hecht is ja ganz schön moppelig da würde ne Diät nicht schaden :q

wenn ich so sehe wieviele Hechte du zurzeit fängst und die Zander stark nachlassen könnt man fast meinen das Gewässer "kippt" vielleicht in Richtung Hecht?


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger!


----------



## Veit (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ stotti: Die vielen Zander im Sommer, hatte ich hauptsächlich an der Elbe gefangen. Leider läuft dort momentan nix mehr an meiner Topp-Stelle (vielleicht nur ein Sommerspot?). Zur Zeit angle ich fast nur an der Saale und da gibt es mittlerweile in der Tat mehr Hechte als Zander. Aber ist schon krass, hatte die Hechte gestern abend alle an ein und derselben Stelle (darum auch die bearbeiteten Bilder). Soviel zum Stand- und Einzelfisch Hecht.... |kopfkrat


----------



## schakal1182 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boah! Petri zur Hechtstrecke, Veit! Du bist mir echt einer...
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Arbun (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, vor allem Veit, für die vielen Hechte!
Schöne Tiere!:m


----------



## Steph75 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@rallye-vid.
Dickes Petri zum tollen Zander.
@Veit
Dickes Petri zur Hechtstrecke( Wieder mal 
@ Reason of Death
Finde ich komisch mit euren Seen. Zum einen neigen Zander nicht unbedingt zum verbutten. Zum anderen frag ich mich,wo die kleinen Zander herkommen wenn die alle mit 35 cm abwandern. Ich würde vielleicht mal an anderen Stellen fischen,als dort wo ihr den Nachwuchs fangt. Ich kenne eure Gewässer nicht,würde aber nach Scharkanten suchen(falls es die dort gibt)


----------



## zander55 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, sind paar tolle fische dabei#6

Ich hab auch noch ein paar schöne Fotos vom letzten Wochenende.
Der Hecht ist übrigens mein neuer PR...


----------



## Koalano1 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Prachtexemplaren!
Wollst du uns auch verraten wie groß er war?!


----------



## DRU (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da kann man allen nur gratulieren.
//Toll wie es herbstet//

@ ralleye-vid: Toll mit so einem Zander sein Eindtand zu feiern.

@Yazuka: Petri zum schönen 85er

@veit: wahnsinn, Petri dem Hechtflüsterer

@zander55: Petri zum wunderschönen Zander (sehr schönes Bild) und der dicken Hechtdame, WoW, was hat die gehabt???

Beste Grüße und dickes Petri wünscht DRU


----------



## silviomopp (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle , komme grad zurück und kann nur einen Zander von 40 cm melden, war den ganzen Nachmittag unterwegs...naja

@ veit #d#d#d#d das ist ja schon unheimlich wieviel du in letzter Zeit gelandet hast- Unglaublich !!! Petri


----------



## carphunter85 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zum Fisch von Zander55 aka Dominik, 
bin der Typ der auf dem 3. Bild im Hintergrund steht...
Der Hecht hatte 1.01m und dazu mit Sicherheit 20pf.+

Hoffe, das durfte ich verraten...


----------



## Patrick83 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!
Ich habe heute meinen größten Zander diesen Jahres gefangen,genau 90 cm!
Habe mich tierisch gefreut,da ich am Samstag schon einen Zander von 83 cm überlsiten konnte....











Bin mal gespannt,was dieses Jahr noch so geht.....!!!! 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## BanditOG (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit: Petri zur Hechtstrecke, hab nicht gedacht das du sowas noch einmal dieses Jahr erlebst, zum glück habe ich mich getäuscht |supergri !!!!

@Patrik 83 : Schöner Zander.....!!

Bei mir hat heute abend gleich nach ca. 10 Würfen ein ca. 50er Zander gebissen, als ich in am Ufer hatte und kurz vor dem landen war, schlitzte der aus |bigeyes. Naja, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag #h


----------



## Muschel-Michel (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Respekt Patrik#6

dickes Petri#6


----------



## Veit (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri zum 90er Zander!
Ebenso an Zander55 zu den Super-Fischen.

Bei mir gabs vorhin bloß einen 40er Schniepelzander an der Saale auf Kopyto.


----------



## DRU (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo Patrick das ist mal ein Kaliber, dickes fettes Petri#6


----------



## reland (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri zu dem 90ger @Patrick.

Tja.Da kann ich leider nicht mithalten     -    noch nicht...:c:m


----------



## silviomopp (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Patrik83   dickes Petri !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Immer wieder das gleiche. Daher auch nochmal von mir das Gleiche, nämlich der Hinweis auf Posting 1 in diesem Thread (und die Anmerkung, dass wir Mods uns auch nicht scheuen, Verwarnungen zu verteilen):


> Anmerkung Thomas9904:
> Zuerst mal allen ein gutes neues Jahr!!
> 
> So, nun dürften alle ihren Kater einigermaßen überwunden haben.
> ...


----------



## Slotti (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Patrick83

fettes Petri zu dem Traumzander


----------



## maesox (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Patrick83


Wunderschöner Zander....................................................


----------



## Patrick83 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke Leute!!!


----------



## Promachos (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, Patrick!

Und diesmal lächelst du sogar.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Patrick83 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Promachos schrieb:


> Petri, Patrick!
> 
> Und diesmal lächelst du sogar.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Ja nur für euch...


----------



## Koalano1 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Man, man, man.. Du scheinst ja das Glück gepachtet zu haben!
Gleich zwei so schöne Räuber in kurzer zeit.
Petri!


----------



## Patrick83 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja ich habe mich auch gewundert....!
Aber auch derbe gefreut!
So muss das sein!


----------



## Fischer86 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo zusammen, schaue öfters mal hier ins Board und finde viele Einträge sehr interessant und informativ. Nun werde ich auch mal meine Fänge posten...

Am Montag 20.10.08 war ich mit meinem Kumpel angeln und wir haben seltenes erlebt. Innerhalb einer Stunde konnten wir 5 Hechte und ein Barsch fangen, wobei mein bisher größter Hecht mit 73 cm (Foto) dabei war. Leider hatten wir noch ein paar Abrisse, da wir mit mono Vorfach gefischt hatten.

Gestern waren wir auch wieder für zwei Studen los. Kaum am Wasser gings schon wieder ab, insgesamt konnten wir wieder 2 Hechte, 4 Barsche und zur Überaschung ein Breitkopf Aal (ca. 70 cm) überlisten. Endlich habe ich meinen ersten Ü 30 Barsch erwischt, der sogar 36 cm (Foto) hatte und somit mein bisher größter ist. Einfach genial was zurzeit abgeht, macht richtig spaß...


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstmal Petri Heil zu den fetten Fischen. Besonders zu dem 90er Zander. #6 

Aber das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein #d


Fischer86 schrieb:


> Leider hatten wir noch ein *paar* Abrisse, da wir mit mono Vorfach gefischt hatten.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle .. geile fische werden im moment gefangen !!!


----------



## serge7 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an die Ostfriesland-Connection! Sind die letzten Wochen wirklich einige knackige Fische dabei...#6

Nach den ersten Urlaubstagen möchte ich dann auch mal ein kurzer Zwischenfazit ziehen: Bislang kamen an die 20 Zander bis Mitte 60, der Durchschnitt aller Fische lag aber wohl so im Anfang 50er Bereich. Dafür kam heute ein schöner Fisch den ich hier mal kurz präsentieren möchte...


----------



## rallye-vid (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum schönen Zander serge!


----------



## fussi-boy (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute auch mal wieder los. konnte aber nur 6 kleine zander zwischen 30 und 40 cm zum kurzen Landgang überreden. ein 25er barsch zappelte zu meiner überraschung auch noch am gummifisch.
leider wurde beim nächsten wurf mit meinem fängigsten gummi der schwanz abgebissen oder rissen!!!!!! :-(
wie kann denn sowas passieren?


----------



## silviomopp (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

..is mir gestern auch passiert, bin beim rausziehen hängen geblieben und dann ist mir der Schwanz abgerissen...Ein biss wars leider nicht !!#c


----------



## Veit (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei mir gabs heute abend neben 2 kleineren Artgenossen einen schönen 35er Barsch auf Illex Squirell.





In der Abenddämmerung hatte ich kurz hintereinander zwei Zanderbisse auf Kopyto. Einer (fühlte ich "gut" an) hing auch kurz, schlitze aber leider wieder aus. Das machte Hoffnung, aber wider Erwarten passierte danach überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Veit, da haste mal wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Slotti (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern !!!



silviomopp schrieb:


> ..is mir gestern auch passiert, bin beim rauszeihen hängen geblieben und dann ist mir der Schwanz abgerissen...




AUAAUA|muahah:


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



silviomopp schrieb:


> ..is mir gestern auch passiert, bin beim rauszeihen hängen geblieben und dann ist mir der Schwanz abgerissen...


Na, ich hoffe, Dir konnte geholfen werden und Du trägst keine langwierigen Folgeschäden davon.:q Auf jeden Fall darfst Du Dich auf die Oktoberferkelwahl freuen....:vik:


----------



## silviomopp (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na, ich hoffe, Dir konnte geholfen werden und Du trägst keine langwierigen Folgeschäden davon.:q Auf jeden Fall darfst Du Dich auf die Oktoberferkelwahl freuen....:vik:



|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: ..nicht aufgepasst....#d#d


----------



## fussi-boy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute auch nochmal kurz nach der arbeit los um vielleicht nen paar schöne barsche zu erwischen. leider waren nur mini-barsche an meinem DS-System. plötzlich kam nen kleiner schniepel hecht und da hatte ich glück, das die mono hielt. dann dachte ich mir, es lohnt sich vielleicht die stelle zu wechseln.
hat sogar erfolg gebracht. es kam eine schöne hechtdame zum vorschein.
hier noch mein zander von dienstag.


----------



## silviomopp (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Fussi, morgen geh ich auch wieder los...freu  !!!
:vik:


----------



## Finke20 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Hecht, glückwunsch Martin. 

Gruß finke20


----------



## bobbl (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Morgen geh ich auch wieder 
Perti an alle Fänger!


----------



## fussi-boy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke torsten! würde auch gerne mal von dir berichte oder bilder sehen!!! :m


----------



## BanditOG (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Leute und Veit zum schönen Barsch :m.

Ich war heute Abend wieder auf Zander aus....nach ca. 15 min. gabs einen schönen Biss.....die Bremse war in Aktion, die Rute war gebogen.....leider waren kein Kopf stöße zu spüren....naja, dachte ich, ein schöner Rapfen machts auch |supergri doch als ich mein Kopflampe anmachte, kamm eine 63 cm große Entäuschung aus dem Wasser #q#q#q siehe Bild.

PS: Das mit dem Schwanz tut mir leid, silviomopp |supergri|supergri|supergri ``scherz´´


----------



## silviomopp (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...eine 63 cm große Entäuschung aus dem Wasser #q#q#q siehe Bild.

Das ist ja echt ne große Enttäuschung, aber besser als Schneider nach Haus zu gehen..


PS :mit dem Schwanz ist wieder alles OK....hab heute gleich mehrere neue gekauft..


----------



## TRANSformator (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



BanditOG schrieb:


> Petri Leute und Veit zum schönen Barsch :m.
> 
> Ich war heute Abend wieder auf Zander aus....nach ca. 15 min. gabs einen schönen Biss.....die Bremse war in Aktion, die Rute war gebogen.....leider waren kein Kopf stöße zu spüren....naja, dachte ich, ein schöner Rapfen machts auch |supergri doch als ich mein Kopflampe anmachte, kamm eine 63 cm große Entäuschung aus dem Wasser #q#q#q siehe Bild.
> 
> PS: Das mit dem Schwanz tut mir leid, silviomopp |supergri|supergri|supergri ``scherz´´




Also erstmal schmeckt ein Brassen in der Größenordnung geräuchert vorzüglich. Auch die Gräten machen bei der Größe keine Probleme mehr.
Zweitens wäre ich überhaupt froh, wenn ich beim Spinnfischen nochmal was fangen würde. Kannst ja mal in den Ems Thread schauen. Habe dort eben was von meinen Erlebnissen (oder besser den fehlenden Erlebnissen) aus diesem Jahr berichtet.... Deshalb habe icha uch Brassen zu schätzen gelernt.


----------



## Veit (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ TRANSformator: Nunja, aber wenn ich mich den ganzen Abend mit Kunstköder abmühe und dann sowas am Haken hängt, ist es schon ne Enttäuschung. Davon abgesehen geht auch nicht jeder für den Kochtopf oder die Räuchertonne angeln , wobei eine Brasse ohnehin IMMER beschissen schmeckt. (meine Meinung)

Aber @ Bandit: Ich kann dir Hoffnung machen, wo um diese Jahreszeit Brassen stehen, sind Hechte und vorallem Zander nicht weit. Meine besten Zanderfänge im Winter mache ich an Stellen, wo auch ab und an mal ein Klodeckel hängen bleibt.


----------



## Master Hecht (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so war gestern wieder ein stündchen los bei nieselregen naja immerhin hat sich ein 56er Hecht gezeigt...
Gebissen hat er auf den roten Belly Dancer (wie immer im moment...)
sry für das foto hat nen passant gemacht und ich hatte den hecht noch gar nicht richtig gegriffen...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moing, ich war heut morgen 2-3 Stunden an See und hab einen 70cm+- großen Rapfen gefangen(Gelber Gummifisch). Also ich muss ehrlich sagen....der hat ganz schön ordenlich gekämpft...ganz anders als Hecht und co.


----------



## b&z_hunter (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei uns in Preußen(Frankfurterumgebung wie OSK) sind die Barsche ganz gut unterwegs.


----------



## BanditOG (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit: Ja da hast du Recht, an der stelle habe ich seit Ende Sommer schon 5 Zander landen können.

Petri an alle #h


----------



## paul188 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute Vormittag 3 Stunden mit nem Arbeitskollegen am Rhein gewesen.
Konnte einen 65er fangen. Dazu gab es noch einen 50er und 2 Fehlbisse....... 
War nicht die Welt, aber lustig war´s.

Gruß paul.


----------



## silviomopp (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle... Bin auch zurück und kann nur einen Barsch von ganzen 8 cm melden, der sich selbst an meinem Mepps gehakt hatte. 

Ansonsten war es nur Nervig heute, zu viele Hunde und Jogger unterwegs...


----------



## bobbl (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heut am Wasser.
Zum kotzen nur Spaziergänger und ach war ein scheiß tag...


----------



## Finke20 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



fussi-boy schrieb:


> danke torsten! würde auch gerne mal von dir berichte oder bilder sehen!!! :m


 
Hallo fussi-boy,

war schnell mal los und mein ergebnis für eine Stunde 3 Hechte und 6 Hechte ausgeschlitzt, #h aber nicht :c:c.
Sind nicht die Großten aber wollen mal nicht klagen 53 cm,
57 cm und 63 cm.
Gefangen auf Mepps Agila 4 Kupfen.


----------



## silviomopp (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



bobbl schrieb:


> War heut am Wasser.
> Zum kotzen nur Spaziergänger und ach war ein scheiß tag...


 
Na Glück war ich nicht der einzige, dem es heute so erging !!!#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Slotti (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nachdem meine letzten Fänge eher in die Kategorie Kinderstube gehören gabs heute endlich mal wieder einen halbwegs besseren Hecht gefangen auf Cop-Shad in Perch-Redtail. Größe geschätzt ~60cm....irgendwie hab ich vergessen ihn zu messen.
Die Saarzander ließen sich leider nicht blicken.






#hSlotti


----------



## maesox (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger !!!#6



@Slotti

du scheinst von euch irgendwie der Einzige zu sein,der bei euch Hecht fängt!!
Petri zum Saar-Esox !!#6



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## kohlie0611 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!Konnte heute auch einen mal wieder etwas besseren mit 97cm verbuchen auf Alieneel(Bulldawgnachbau), leider blutete er auch ziemlich,hab ihn dann mitgenommen.


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und  Petri an alle!|wavey:
War heute auch unterwegs,3 Stunden an der oste,konnte einen
65cm Hecht verhaften auf DAM Blinker.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle ... 

konnte gestern und heute abend zusammen meinen ersten Rhein-Hecht und Barsch verbuchen .. ansonsten gabs noch 2 bisse und bei trouthunter94 noch einen Zanderaussteiger !


----------



## Luki** (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



> bobbl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > War heut am Wasser.
> ...


Nein du warst nicht der einzige. Petri Heil an alle die heute was an den Haken bekamen.
Ich war heut zusammen mit 2 Freunden  7 Stunden  Spinfischen an der Donau von 11.30 Uhr bis 18.30 Uhr und wir hatten nur ein Paar, aber sehr wenige Fehlbisse, aber kein Einziger Fisch!
Ich hab alles probiert von Gummi über Wobbler bis Blinker, ... nichts.
Nur mal wieder 4 Stahlvorfächer + 2 Gummis + 1 Prologic Wobbler + Profi Blinker "Schuhlöffel" abgerissen#d
Wir haben ca. 1 km intensiv abgefischt, darunter 3 Buhnen...

Na ja, dass nächste mal sicher wieder eine andere Stelle, dort heute war es meist ziemlich seicht zumal auch die Donau bei uns sehr niedrig ist.

Mal schaun, ob morgen was geht:g


----------



## Veit (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fehlbiss, Benni87 und ich waren heute gemeinsam Zanderspinnangeln an einem stehenden Gewässer. 
Es lief für die Verhältnisse des Sees eher bescheiden. 
11 Zander hatten wir insgesamt, davon entfielen 3 Stück auf Benni87, 3 Stück auf Fehlbiss und 5 Stück auf mich. 
Die Fische sind noch sehr aktiv am Umherziehen, so dass es nicht gelang größere Schärme auszumachen oder mehrere Bisse an einer Stelle zu bekommen. Nur durch viele Platzwechsel ließen sich dann doch ein paar Bisse provozieren. Die Stachelritter bissen alle auf Gummifisch (Fin-S-Fish, Kopyto, Salty Bites-Shad und Eigenbau-Shad von Benni). Neben den gelandeten Fischen gab es noch ein paar Fehlbisse und Aussteiger. Da sich die Fischgrößen mit ca. 45 bis 55 cm in Grenzen hielten, gibts nur je ein Foto pro Person.


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, teils schöne Fische dabei...!

Heute früh gabs nur einen ca 45er Schniepel, der aber irgendwie dann doch wieder was besonderes war, weil es mein erster Fisch auf DS war...!

Mal sehn, vllt geh ich morgen mal wieder mit Gufis los und kann dann mehr vermelden...!


----------



## crazyFish (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern, teils schöne Fische dabei...!
> 
> Heute früh gabs nur einen ca 45er Schniepel, der aber irgendwie dann doch wieder was besonderes war, weil es mein erster Fisch auf DS war...!
> 
> Mal sehn, vllt geh ich morgen mal wieder mit Gufis los und kann dann mehr vermelden...!



Ging mir heute ähnlich. Habe auch die Drop Shot Montage, an nem Baggersee in der Nähe, entschneidert. Nur war der noch ne Ecke kleiner, so um die 30.
Aber war wohl das einzigste was an dem ganzen See heut ging |rolleyes.


----------



## haubentaucher85 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich schliess mich hier mal der heutigen schneidergemeinschaft an! 

dickes petri an alle fänger und nichtfänger!

lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger !!!#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dem schließ ich mich genau so an. sowohl dem petri als auch dem quote "einziger mit saar-hecht"


----------



## The_Pitbull (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für ein schönes Tier dickes Petri:mGruß Pitti


----------



## fussi-boy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Finke20 schrieb:


> Hallo fussi-boy,
> 
> war schnell mal los und mein ergebnis für eine Stunde 3 Hechte und 6 Hechte ausgeschließt, #h aber nicht :c:c.
> Sind nicht die Großten aber wollen mal nicht klagen 53 cm,
> 57 cm und 63 cm



petri, halt dich mal am donnerstag bereit, dann kannst mir noch was beibringen.

petri auch allen anderen fängern.


----------



## Veit (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sandro25 und ich waren heute morgen mal wieder gemeinsam Spinnfischen. Am Wasser trafen wir auch noch drehteufel. Leider hielt sich die Beißlust der Raubfische eher zurück. Immerhin hat Sandro unsere Ehre gerettet und konnte einen 60er Zander auf Mitchell Pulse-Shad überlisten. Der Fisch hing nur ganz knapp am Zusatzdrilling, konnte aber dennoch gelandet werden. Ein bisschen Glück gehört eben auch dazu.  Drehteufel hatte noch einen Aussteiger (wahrscheinlich kleinerer Zander). Bei mir nur ein paar wenige Fehlbisse.


----------



## Ophidian (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin an alle erfolgreichen:m und petri an Sandro zum Zander

war heut mit nem kumpi angeln... Konnten zwar nich lange (zwegs platzregen) aber einen Esox konnten wir doch noch erwischen... Gebissen auf einen Double Nettler.

Er misst 62cm...klein aber fein


----------



## silviomopp (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle !!!! Heute total Schneider :c:c:c


----------



## maesox (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Klasse FischeJungs,Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6*


Bei mir gings heute weiter wie bisher....#t

drei Schniepel Hechte -50cm auf COP-Shad


Naja,was will man machen...#c


TL
Matze


----------



## teefox (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin und petri an alle...!:q

war heute auch mal los aber leider nichts bekommen#q auch schneider genannt:c

ein grosses petri heil für euren nächsten angelausflug#h


----------



## Newflyfisher (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Glücklichen!

War heute mit locotus 2,5 Std. am Mittelland-Kanal.Wir konnten insgesamt 10 Zander zwischen 40 und 50 cm zum Biss verleiten, von denen 6 kurzzeitig zum Landgang bereit waren (10/6). Auf mein Konto gingen 7/5 auf locotus 3/1. Außerdem hatte ich auf meine Kopytos zwei richtig gute Einsteiger, die mir jeweils mein 28er Fluo-Carbon Vorfach gesprengt haben#q. Zum Abschluß gab es Barsch. Einen "Mini" von knapp 20cm und zum versöhnlichen Ende einen von 36 cm. Locotus konnte seinen guten Barschbiss leider nicht verwerten.Sind dann noch zu einen Steinbruch gefahren, wo locotus noch 6 kleinere Barsche auf Drop Shot überlisten konnte. Ich blieb leider Schneider.
Alles in allem ein kurzweiliger Angelmorgen.
Ist es nur Einbildung? Sind die Zander zur Zeit bissiger als die "zickigen" Barsche?

Wünsche einen gerusamen Restsonntag #h!


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Martin! Glückwunsch! Perfekt! Toller Fisch........!


----------



## Veit (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe heute abend auch nochmal mein Glück an der Saale probiert. Bis es richtig dunkel war ging außer einem kleinen Barsch überhaupt nicht, doch dann wurden die Raubfische plötzlich doch noch aktiv. Leider kam dafür, dass es auf einmal sehr gut gebissen hat, viel zu wenig raus. Auf zweiteiligen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler konnte ich 2 Hechte von 63 und 70 cm landen und verlor noch einen weiteren der 70er-Klasse kurz vor der Landung durch Ausschlitzen. Besser hat es aber auf Gufi gebissen, aber mir ist selbst noch etwas unklar, wie man es schaffen kann, fünf eindeutige Bisse darauf zu verhauen und noch drei bereits gehakte Fische nach kurzem Kontakt darauf zu verlieren. Mir ist das jedenfalls gelungen! #q Mein Kopyto war zum Schluss voller Schlitze und Löcher und hatte doch keinen Fisch an Land gebracht. |uhoh:


----------



## Patrick83 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!
Das mit dem ausschlitzen kenne ich,ist mir dieses Jahr auch schon häufig passiert!
Aber meist bei Zander....
Gruß Patrick


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...hier ein schöner Hecht vom Samstag...http://i36.tinypic.com/15rnn00.jpg











...und hier noch einer von gestern aus der Lippe...


----------



## Patrick83 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...hier ein schöner hecht vom Samstag...
> http://de.tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://de.tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i38.tinypic.com/5y9hmx.jpg



Du irgendwie klappt das mit dem Link nicht...
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Maok (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin zusammen!

Erstma Petri allen Fängern! :m

Konnte am W-Ende diesen hübschen 63er Hecht hier überlisten:











Köder war ein 3er Mepps Aglia TW mit roter Garnierung.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Slotti (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ Maok !!! #h

aber warum nimmst denn du nen Tennisschläger mit zu Angeln ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Maok (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke! 

Den hatte ich mit, da ich danach noch ne Runde spielen wollte. |supergri

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Slotti schrieb:


> Petri @ Maok !!! #h
> 
> aber warum nimmst denn du nen Tennisschläger mit zu Angeln ?? |kopfkrat



LOL |supergri

Die Wäscheleinenschmeisser brauchen die Dinger zum Fische verprügeln! 

Ich hatte gestern zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahr einen Zander jenseits der 40cm. |rolleyes

So wie das Jahr bisher bei mir verlief schon ein Grund zur Freude.






51cm hatte der Gute, gebissen auf einen gefaulenzten 4" Walleye Assassin (Farbe Weiss).

Später kamen nach ein paar Stellenwechseln noch Oma schnarcht und noch etwas später Maok dazu, die zwei konnten jeweils auch noch ein Glasauge auf Wobbler verhaften, leider fehlen mir die Bilder dazu (kommen ja vielleicht noch?)

Sorry für's Schniepelposten!


----------



## Maok (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einige Zander konnten WickedWalleye, Oma schnarcht und ich in letzter Zeit auch noch verhaften.

Hier die Berichte aus unserem regionalen Bereich:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2230639&postcount=3754

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2230835&postcount=3756

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2240199&postcount=3768

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2240205&postcount=3769

Grüße

Maok


EDIT:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> leider fehlen mir die Bilder dazu (kommen ja vielleicht noch?)



Da sind die restlichen Bilder!


----------



## Slotti (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

WW und Oma schnarcht auch euch ein Petri !!

Nun weiß ich endlich auch mal wie du aussiehst 

Ich hab schon länger keinen Zander mehr aus der Nähe gesehen...

Grüße Mark


----------



## Easy_1978 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hier noch die bilder zu meinem Post  von letzter Woche

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=124814


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute bei strömenden Regen am see 3 stunden Kunstköderangeln...gefangen und wieder frei ..ein dicker Hecht in normaler Größe und von 2 Gufi wurde der schwanz abgerissen.


----------



## DRU (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Allenn Fängern ein dickes Petri, wunderschöne Fische zur Zeit an die Köder gehen. 
Über ein 63er Brassen hätt ich mich aber auch gefreut, and der Feederrute sind die Köpfstöße eines Brassen immer was feines,.... hatte der den Köder inhaliert, oder einfach irgendwie gehakt?

Meinen Bremer Jungs natürlich auch ein dickes extra Petri

Grüße


----------



## John Doe12 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Ingo danke dir, ja war mal ein längst fälliges Erlebnis,nicht wie sonst vorm Kescher abhauen.

Ich werd sie nochmal fangen, dann mit 1,20m hoffe ich, falls sie vorher schlau genug war und den Trophäenjägern entkommt

Das ist nun auch mein größter Hecht auf Kunstköder,enorm von 98 cm auf 1,08 gesteigert
Eine von nem 1,06 hatte ich 1996, allerdings auf Köfi damals.

@Stefan Witteborg
Petri schöne Fische die du da gefangen hast.

Martin


----------



## BanditOG (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



DRU schrieb:


> Allenn Fängern ein dickes Petri, wunderschöne Fische zur Zeit an die Köder gehen.
> Über ein 63er Brassen hätt ich mich aber auch gefreut, and der Feederrute sind die Köpfstöße eines Brassen immer was feines,.... hatte der den Köder inhaliert, oder einfach irgendwie gehakt?
> 
> Meinen Bremer Jungs natürlich auch ein dickes extra Petri
> ...



@DRU: Die Brasse war gehakt. Deswegen konnte diese auch die Bremse meiner Rolle in Aktion bringen. |uhoh:


----------



## Luiz (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

momentan ist es nicht soooo einfach zander zu fangen (bei uns jedenfalls), mag viele gründe haben. Einer ging  mir an den haken.


----------



## minden (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da wurden ja ein paar wirklich schöne Fische gefangen...

Ich konnte leider nicht los die Woche, gestern hatten mich die Zander aber wieder zurück...

Und es gab noch nen schönen "Auswärts" 91er PB Zander vom Kollegen...

Und wie immer in Holland durften die Fische weiterziehen #h

PS: Geiles Stimmungsfoto@Luiz


----------



## hansteiner (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ein geiles bild, luiz.


----------



## BanditOG (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zusamme,

@minden & Co.: schöne Zander :l
Bei mir bissen heute zwei Zander , 55er und 65er, dann noch ein Rapfen von ca. 45 cm. Alles aus dem Rhein, auf einen Cora Z GuFi.....zwei schöne Hechtbisse waren auch dabei, jedoch konnte ich diese nicht verwerten:c(gruß an Veit ) ...im großen und ganzen war der Abend erfolgreich.

PS: Falls sich jemand wundert warum ich plötzlich eine andere Mütze auf habe....die erste war durch nässt.


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!

Ich hatte vorhin mit Benni87 einen recht erfolgreichen Saale-Angelabend. Obwohl der ohnehin schon niedrige Saalepegel in Halle momentan aufgrund von Bauarbeiten in einer flussabwärts gelegenen Ortschaft nochmal um ca. 1 Meter abgesenkt wurde, beißt es gegenwärtig sehr gut, wenn man die entsprechenden Stellen kennt, beziehungsweise -so wie wir heute- neue Hot Spots findet. 
Schon beim dritten Wurf stieg mir auf einen Kopyto-Gufi ein Ü80-Hecht ein, schlitze aber leider nach kurzem Drill wieder aus. Danach war meine Stimmung sehr gedämpft, dies jedoch relativierte sich, als ich am nächsten Platz einen schönen 60er Zander auf Cop-Shad überlisten konnte.




Benni bekam ebenfalls einen eindeutigen Zanderbiss auf seinen Eigenbau-Gufi, konnte diesen aber nicht verwerten. Dafür stieg ihm kurz darauf auf den selben Köder eine tolle Hechtgranate von genau 90 cm ein, die wir nach mehreren rasanten Fluchten mit vereinten Kräften landen konnten.




Danach gabs erstmal Abendessen und da wir noch nicht genug hatten, ging es an eine bewährte Stelle. Anfangs lief dort lange Zeit garnichts und mir war schon etwas mulmig zu Mute, hatte ich doch versprochen, dass wir dort garantiert einen Hecht fangen. Aufeinmal wurden die Entenschnäbel aber doch noch aktiv. Benni fing erst einen 30er Schniepel auf Kopyto, dann verlor ich einen ca. 60er durch Ausschlitzen ebenfalls auf Kopyto. Ein Köderwechsel auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler bescherte mir wenig später einen 63er Esox.




Der nächste Hecht ließ nicht lange auf sich warten, doch leider verlor ich den ca. 70 cm langen Fisch kurz vor der Landung durch Ausschlitzen, konnte dann aber noch einen 53er zum kurzen Landgang überreden.




Den Abschluss machte Benni, der mit Kopyto-Gufi einen 61er fing.




Hoffen wir mal, dass die gute Beißlaune der Raubfische auch in den kommenden Tagen anhält.


----------



## silviomopp (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit und Co.   Petri, ihr habt da echt einen klasse HOT -SPOT#6


----------



## pikehunter (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@veit
wie immer: super Fische, klasse Fotos !!!!
Weiter so!

Gruß 
pikehunter


----------



## Chris_360 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was mich mal interessieren würde, warum sind einige hier so verdammt erfolgreich?

oft ist gleich von mehreren Hechten und Zandern und noch einigen Fehlbissen die Rede,
ich bin froh wenn ich mal nen kleinen Hecht lande. Zander habe ich noch keinen einzigen gefangen ,-(

liegt das an euren Gewässern? eurer Ausrüstung? oder seit Ihr einfach nur so verdammt gut?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da das OT ist, diskutiert das bitte nicht hier, sondern macht dafür nen eigenen Thread auf.
Danke.


----------



## Patrick83 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit,was soll man dazu noch schreiben!!!???


----------



## Promachos (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und Petri!

Ich mach's kurz: 1. Wurf - gleich ein Treffer: Hecht mit 64 cm. Kein Riese, aber nach längerer Durststrecke endlich mal wieder ein halbwegs ansehnlicher Fisch.

http://img248.*ih.us/img248/9098/hecht281008jo9.th.jpghttp://img248.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an die fänge der letzten zeit vorallem an veit und co


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Benni87 und ich waren heute abend wieder an der Saale. Benni hat nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder einen Zander gefangen. #6 Der 61er hat auch auf seinen Eigenbau-Gufi gebissen und hing nur am Zusatzdrilling. Einen solchen hätte ich heute wohl auch benutzen sollen, da ich aber darauf verzichtete, hab ich leider diesmal kläglich versagt. Neben einem Fehlbiss, gingen mir zwei Zander nach kurzem Kontakt auf Kopyto durch Ausschlitzen verloren. :r Gelandet habe ich lediglich einen 30er Schniepelhecht auf Wobbler. So dumm es auch heute für mich gelaufen ist, sieht es nichtsdestotrotz erfreulicherweise so aus, als würde langsam wieder mehr auf Zander an der Saale gehen, zumal mir Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser auch noch einen 50er gemeldet hat.  Beim nächsten Mal hängen sie dann hoffentlich auch wieder besser.


----------



## reland (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!

Dieses Jahr sind wohl nur schöne Fische am Start?!


|wavey:|bigeyes


----------



## Stachelritter86 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle! Wirklich wunderschöne Stachelritter und Entenschnäbel dabei!

Ich bräuchte ganz dringend einen repräsentativen Zander. Der Bruder meiner Freundin ist "Hobby-Gourmetkoch" mit einer X-tausend Euro Luxusküche und hat am Freitag Geburtstag. Leider fang ich derzeit gar nichts. Ist wie verhext. Wennst mal einen brauchst, dann spüren des die Jungs wahrscheinlich und beißen lieber nicht zu... ;-) Naja, vielleicht ist heute abend einer dabei. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## LocalPower (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Der Bruder meiner Schwester



|supergri Also einfach dein Bruder ? |supergri

Btw. ein Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Quatsch, Stachelritter 86 kocht selbst - und fängt selber keine Zander...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern für 4h kurz los... Ergebnis ein 82er...

















 ....und drei Schniepel bis 70 wie der hier: 






alle auf Piketime Sickly I Farbe 27, auf einen Snackjerk gab es noch einen Guten (90+), der sich zum Landgang nicht überreden lassen wollte.


Alle Fische sind selbstverständlich releast worden.


----------



## Luiz (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri und schöne bilder.


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Pike-Piekser




Klasse Bilder,Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri! Echt hervorragende Pics!!!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke Jungs!

Dir Veit auch noch mal ein digges Petri|supergri


----------



## Stachelritter86 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ LocalPower und SchleienStefan: 

Des kommt davon, wenn man kurz nach aufwachen schon die aktuellen Raubfischfänge bewundert... Schlimmer Versprecher...

Hübsche Bilder @ PikePiekser!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> @ LocalPower und SchleienStefan:
> 
> Des kommt davon, wenn man kurz nach aufwachen schon die aktuellen Raubfischfänge bewundert... Schlimmer Versprecher...




9.31 Uhr ist bei Dir kurz nach dem aufwachen?

Ich mache irgendwas falsch, hatte da schon 3 Stunden auf der Arbeitszeit-Uhr...;+ 

Steh lieber früh auf, da beissen die Zander! |muahah:


----------



## Tisie (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

@Pike-Piekser: Sehr schöne Fotos und ein wohltuender Anblick, wenn zurückgesetzte Fische für das Foto nicht noch ausgiebig mit Sand gepudert werden #6

Gruß aus Berlin, Matthias

P.S.: Ein Altarm der s.H.?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Pike-Piekser: 

Sehr sehr schöne Fotos!

Da kann jemand nicht nur angeln, sondern auch noch fotografieren! Ich finde auch die Zeichnung des Hechtes echt schön, bei uns ist sie meistens nicht so kontrastreich.


----------



## minden (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Fotos Herr Hecht Piercer;-)

Schöne Grüße und...ich habs vergessen, welche Cam hast du mom im Einsatz?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke, Danke...


Hi Großer...du wirst lachen, es ist eine einfache Powershot A530. Die Bilder erhielten eine leichte (T.K.)-Modifikation:q

@ Matthias

ich finde solche Bilder auch daneben...bei Gelegenheit zeige ich dir die Stelle mal.


----------



## minden (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Hi Großer...du wirst lachen, es ist eine einfache Powershot A530. Die Bilder erhielten eine *leichte (T.K.)-Modifikation*:q


 
Ahhhh,....ist dir def. sehr gut gelungen...und lachen tu ich keinesfalls,...freut mich viel mehr das man auch aus einer "einfachen" Digi soviel rausholen kann mit ein wenig Nachhilfe#6#6


----------



## andy_Spro (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!

heute leider nur ein 30er hecht und ein nachläufer.










Neuer Weltrekord Kleiner Scherz


----------



## maesox (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Besser als nicht´s würde ich sagen!!!!! #6


----------



## serge7 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri mal wieder an alle Fänger, diesmal ein besonderes an Promachos...Gut gemacht.#6

Bei mir ist jetzt die zweite Urlaubswoche angebrochen, die Bissfrequenz liegt aber deutlich unter der der ersten Woche. Insgesamt sind es jetzt wohl so 25-30 Zander und ein paar Hechte. Ein schöner 72er Esox kam vorgestern hinzu und heute dafür dieser schon vorzeigbare Zander...


----------



## Veit (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Andy zum Entscheiderungs-Schniepel und vorallem Serge zu den guten Zanderfängen!

Ich hatte heute abend an der Saale auch einen Zandrino und mit 68 cm war's nicht mal ein Schlechter.  Der Kammschupper biss auf einen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler. 




Kaum hatte ich den Fisch zurückgesetzt, konnte Kumpel Benni auch schon mit einem 70er Hecht auf Fladen-Wobbler nachlegen.




Auch ich konnte später noch einen Esox verhaften. Dieser war 68 cm lang und kam auch auf den Ugly Duckling. 




Es wäre noch deutlich mehr möglich gewesen, da wir noch insgesamt fünf Aussteiger nach kurzem Kontakt hatten. |evil: Alles keine kleinen Fische, die übrigens ausschließlich auf Wobbler gebissen haben. Sehr ärgerlich, aber ich werd vielleicht mal wieder neue Drillinge an die entsprechenden Köder machen müssen. Auf Gummi ging heute überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Dirk30 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit

Schick mir doch mal nen paar Zander zu, würde mich sehr darüber freuen.
Übrigens, Petri Heil mal wieder #6


----------



## Promachos (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders Serge7!
Überrede mal eure Zander, ab übermorgen für drei Tage deutlich besser zu beißen:q.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@serge7: schicker Fisch, dickes Petri dazu...vor der Haustür oder im Ausland gefangen...

An die anderen Fänger auch ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...


----------



## serge7 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Stefan

Petri Dank. Vor meiner Haustür beginnt ja praktisch schon das Ausland...:q

@Dietmar

Petri Dank. Es soll ja wieder etwas wärmer werden. Könnte dann klappen...Viel Glück in jedem Fall.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So Jungs, 

gestern abend hab ich mich nach der Uni trotz grässlichem Nieselregen und Wind durchgerungen, an meinen anscheinend versiegten Zanderhotspot zu gehen und ein bißchen Wobbler zu werfen...

Am Parkplatz angekommen musste ich leider feststellen, dass manche weiblichen Autofahrer immer noch hartnäckig versuchen, über eine Fußgängertreppe, die ausschließlich für Fußgänger gebaut ist, abzukürzen, um auf den Parkplatz zu gelangen. Diesesmal hat es ein Cabrio inkl. hübscher Fahrerin erwischt, da hilft man doch gerne. Mit einem Anruf beim ADAC war der jungen Dame dann anscheinend doch sehr geholfen und ich konnte mich auf den Weg zur Donau machen. Nach kurzem Fußmarsch dort angekommen, musste ich leider feststellen, dass über den Tag hinweg größere Aushub und Bauarbeiten an der Uferbefestigung unternommen worden sind. Das Wasser war recht trüb, soweit man das in der Nacht feststellen konnte und es war anscheinend recht viel Action die letzten Tage an dieser Stelle gewesen - nicht wirklich optimale Bedingung für eine erfolgreiche Zanderjagd...

Trotzdem versuchte ich mein Glück und nach einer viertel Stunde gabs einen Hammerbiss. Und der nahm sogar noch ein bißchen Schnur - "Schied, tja mei", dachte ich mir. Diese recht kraftvolle Flucht kenn ich ja von meinen Stachelrittern eigentlich gar nicht. Doch dann gabs endlich eine ganze Serie harter Kopfstöße und schäumendes Wasser. Nach kurzem Drill konnte ich ihn dann landen - einen 74er Zander! 

Damit ist meine Schneiderserie wirklich gut beendet und der Geburtstag meines Schwagers in Spe gerettet. Der ist nämlich HobbyGourmetkoch und freut sich über einen solch prächtigen Fisch. 

@ SchleienStefan: Ich bin halt Student. Wenn ich da vor 9 aufsteh, wenn ich keine Termine hab, dann stimmt doch da irgendwas nicht. Und unsere Studentenstadt-Regensburg Zander passen sich diesem Tagesrythmus anscheinend echt an! |supergri

@ C&R - Fraktion: Ich entnehm an dieser Stelle wirklich nur seltenst Zander mit, die meisten werden wieder in ihr nasses Element entlassen. Dieser Spot ist eine wahre Goldgrube, kleiner als 60cm war da heuer noch kein einziger und nach oben ist anscheind keine Grenze gesetzt. Mein bester war da heuer ein 82er WasserSCHWEIN, eher hoch und dick als lang. 

mit den besten Grüßen

Markus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> ...dass manche weiblichen Autofahrer immer noch hartnäckig versuchen, über eine Fußgängertruppe ... abzukürzen, um auf den Parkplatz zu gelangen.



Und, wie viele Tote???

Petri zum Zander!

Dann hast du ja doch noch ein Mitbringsel für die Küche! #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Patrick83 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich geh am WE auch wieder los an die Elbe....!!!
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Stachelritter86 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ SchleienStefan: Muss natürlich "Treppe" heißen! Alter Pfennigfuchser! Aber war gestern echt ne 20min Aktion. Meine Freundin meinte dann nur noch: "Schade, da bist du ja gar nicht zum Angeln gekommen...":q

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Hackersepp (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Markus: SAuber, da hast du  doch gerade rechtzeitig dein GEschenk beschaffen können:q 

Petri!


----------



## fussi-boy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri @ all

moin zusammen,

Finke20 und ich waren heute mal zusammen unterwegs. hatten eigentlich vor mit boot rauszufahren um nen paar hechte oder barsche zu fangen. daraus wurde aufgrund des schlechten wetters leider nix.:c
dann sind wir mal zum peenestrom. das hätten wir uns aber sparen können, denn es war zu windig, regnerisch und wellig. es ging dann wieder zurück nach anklam. dort hielten wir dann endlich mal die angel rein. leider bissen nur mini-barsche auf unsere köder. nur einer hatte eine einigermaßen ansprechende größe. #d
versehendlich wurde auch nen kleinens rotauge gehackt, welches dann mal als köder umfunktioniert wurde.
zu unserer überraschung bis doch tatsächlich ein großes rotauge auf den fischfetzen des artgenossen.|bigeyes
wie geht denn sowas? ich dachte es handelt sich um friedfische????


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin und Petri an die Erfolgreichen (eigentlich noch mehr Petri und ganz viel Heil an die weniger Erfolgreichen!) |supergri

Gestern war ich wieder mal mit Boardies Maok und Oma schnarcht an der Tideweser zugange.

Es wurde ein wahnsinnig stimmungsvolles Angeln. Dicker, weisser Nebel lag über dem Wasser, überall diffuses Licht. Ein richtiges Geisterangeln - ich hab jeden Moment damit gerechnet, daß der fliegende Holländer aus den Nebelschwaden angeschwommen kommt! :q

Bisse, Nachläufer und im Drill verlorene Fische gab's mehrere bei allen beteiligten Parteien.

Ich konnte mich dann letztendlich mit nem Glasäuglein von knapp 50cm entschneidern. Gebissen hat er auf nen 9cm Shallow Shad Rap (Bluegill).

Diesmal sind meine gewieften Kollegen leider leer ausgegangen, sonst ja eher meine Aufgabe. |rolleyes

LG, WW


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Schmaler!#6

Das mit dem Nebel sieht gut aus auf den Bildern!:q


----------



## Maok (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das war echt der Hammer mit dem Nebel! Kommt ja ganz gut rüber auf den Fotos. Coole Sache! 

Von mir auch noch ma hier nen dickes Petri zu dem Stachelritter! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Hackersepp (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe heut einen à la Veit gemacht und versucht die Hechte in der Nacht zu locken, weil sie schon am Tag nicht wollen.|rolleyes
Nach 6 Stunden Schneider hab ich's abgebrochen.

Ich werde an den heutigen Stellen nicht mehr nachts Spinnfischen gehen.
In einer halben Stunde haben mich 9 abtauchende Biber mit ihrem Schwanzschlag an der Oberfläche dermaßen erschreckt, dass ich abbrechen musste.


Nach ein paar Stunden und einigen weiteren abtauchenden Bibern hätte ich wahrscheinlich einen Herzinfarkt erlitten |scardie::g


----------



## DRU (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6Petri allen Fängern & ganz besonders meinen Bremer Kollegen WW#6

Der Nebel war gestern echt brutal geil:g Habe beim Radfahren nicht viel sehen können:q


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern abend los auf Zander...konnte endlich auch mal welche gezeilt beangeln/fangen...habe einen 50er und einen 60er erwischt...Köder: Fetzen


wie man fotos reinstellt, bekomme ich auf die schnelle nicht hin aber ihr wisst ja wie zander aussehen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...war gestern von 16.00 - 18.00 unterwegs...
...ein Hecht und ein Zander auf Walleye Assassin...
...beides leider nicht die Riesen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> wie man fotos reinstellt, bekomme ich auf die schnelle nicht hin aber ihr wisst ja wie zander aussehen



pics or it didn't happen! :q SCNR 

Petri zu den Zandern!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hier noch einer der beiden zander die ich vorhin gepostet habe Gruß Chris:m ps. hoffe es klappt mit dem bild


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an aller erfolgreichen!!!

@Veit wie immer schöne Bilder#6


war heute auch mal Zandern an einen abgelegenen und recht tiefen See... hatte in den 3 Stunden gerademal 2 Bisse. Einmal wurde der Schwanz beim Kopyto abgebissen, beim anderen hatte ich den Biss einfach verpennt und konnte nicht rechtzeitig anschlagen#q.

Naja vielleicht klappt es morgen |rolleyes


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (31. Oktober 2008)

*Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008 Zander 96cm*

Heute konnte ich meinen Zander PB von 86cm um 10cm nach oben schrauben...:l
Die Ausmaße: 96cm und laut Bogagrip Waage 9kg (18 Pfund).
Ich konnte es kaum Fassen... 
Zuvor biss noch ein vergleichsweise mickriger 55cm Zandrino.
Köder in beiden Fällen der Salmo Perch Wobbler.


http://img74.*ih.us/img74/2579/31102008003hn6.jpg 
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/3478/31102008004if2.jpg
http://img224.*ih.us/img224/687/zander96cm9kg3110200801bw8.jpg


----------



## rallye-vid (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Aalround-Spinner! #6


----------



## serge7 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ganz Ganz Dickes Petri an Aalround-Spinner! Was für ein geniales Wasserschwein!#6


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Riesenpetri auch von mir zu dem Zanderbrummer! Echt toller Fisch, sowas fängt man nicht oft im Leben. #6#r

War heute vormittag mit Benni87 an mehreren stehenden Gewässern angeln. Am ersten nix. Am zweiten 2 Schiepelhechte von 40 sowie sage und schreibe 25 cm bei mir, davon einer besonders größenwahnsinnig (s. Foto). Benni hatte dort zwei Ausschlitzer, aber auch nur in Spritzerformat. Am dritten Gewässer mehrere Fehlbisse und ein ca. 65er Hecht ist Benni quasi bei der Landung noch entkommen. Ich musste dann nach Hause, Benni hat noch allein weitergeangelt und mir noch 2 weitere Schniepel von 40 und 50 cm gemeldet.
Beim nächsten Mal sind sie hoffentlich wieder größer... :g


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vielen Dank! 

Der Drill war übrigens ziemlich heftig. Sonst hängen die Zander häufig wie ein nasser Sack am Haken. Ich dachte zunächst, ich hätte einen Waller oder Biber gehakt. Die Speedmaster bog sich schon zum Halbkreis und das Ungetüm nahm gleich Schnur.

@Veit: Ja davon werde ich wohl lange Zeit zehren müssen... :c


----------



## GiantKiller (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einer meiner Barsche von dieser Woche.
Im selben Gewässer wurden diesen Monat noch dickere von anderen Anglern gefangen.

Leider kommt auf diesen Digitalfotos die Tiefe, nie so recht rüber, man erkennt nicht wie fett der Fisch tatsächlich war.


----------



## DRU (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@AalroundSpinner: Gratulation zum Wasserschwein //respect//

@Giantkiller: man sieht, dass der Kopyto (8cm?) recht schmächtig ausfällt

@allen anderen Fängern: dickes Petrie


----------



## BanditOG (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Aalroundspinner: Von mir auch noch ein fettes Petri.
                          Auf so einen Wasserschwein warte ich noch


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

gestern gab`s in den ersten zwanzig minuten direkt zwei zander ( 49 und 54 cm ) 
vom großen hab ich leider kein schönes bild .... 

und das hier is auch nur handy cam !!^^


----------



## Lenkers (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Gigantenkiller ... 
da hast Du einen richtigen Brummer erwischt.#6


----------



## silviomopp (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle. War heute bei strahlendem Regen für drei stunden am Wasser. 


56 cm , gebissen auf Zanderkant - Gufi, danach nur noch Regen .


----------



## stanleyclan (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Silviomopp: Fischt du mit Geflochtener?? oder MOno?


----------



## GuidoOo (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle!
BEsonders an Aalround-Spinner->Geiler Zander!
Ich werde nach sehr langer Zeit morgen auch mal wieder mitm Kahn aufn See schippern und meine neue Penn Slammer vllt zum ersten Fisch zu bringen...
Jetzt gehts ersmal ab zum Königsball von angelverein...


----------



## silviomopp (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> @ Silviomopp: Fischt du mit Geflochtener?? oder MOno?



Geflochtene, das ist Powerline von Gigafish...


----------



## Luiz (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri@all, bei uns hats heute auch gerappelt, mit einigen zandern! Hier mal die 3 "schönsten"!










Alle schwimmen wieder #h.

PS. mehr bilder gibts auf www.pikepoint.de


----------



## ... (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Luiz schrieb:


> Petri@all, bei uns hats heute auch gerappelt, mit einigen zandern! Hier mal die 3 "schönsten"!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 93213
> 
> ...



Petri Heil, schöne Fische!

Ich war heute an der Niers und konnte nen schönen 66ziger Hecht auf Mepps fangen #6


----------



## Maurice (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi
@ all petri
wo warste den an der niers unterwegs in mönchengladbach
mfg
Maurice


----------



## Steph75 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Besonders dickes Petri an Aalround-Spinner, zu diesem absolut genialen Stachelritter


----------



## ... (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Maurice schrieb:


> hi
> @ all petri
> wo warste den an der niers unterwegs in mönchengladbach
> mfg
> Maurice



Das bleibt mein Geheimnis 
#6


----------



## Maurice (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

morgen
ich weiß glaub ich wo wenn du mg-ry verein bist war dort auch sehr lang drin
bin jetzt acv viersen die haben auch die niers los 14 sehr gut für hecht
mfg 
maurice 
was fängst du den noch so in der niers


----------



## Slotti (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger.
> Besonders dickes Petri an Aalround-Spinner, zu diesem absolut genialen Stachelritter



dem schließe ich mich an !!! Was ein fetter Zander #r


----------



## Luki** (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri heil an alle Fänger!
Super Zander Aalround-Spinner, sowas fängt man nicht alle Tage!

@Maurice
Regelt doch das per Pn|offtopic


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Luki** schrieb:


> sowas fängt man nicht alle Tage!


 
Ja, ich weiss... :c

@ all: Vielen Dank für die netten Petris! #6


----------



## Veit (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Konnte heute früh einen schönen 69er Zander an der Saale im Halleschen Stadtgebiet fangen.  Köder: Kopyto!
Später stieß noch Brassenkaiser dazu und hatte noch einen Aussteiger, der angesichts der Bissspuren wahrscheinlich ebenfalls ein Zander war.


----------



## stanleyclan (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit schöner Zander


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch Petri @ Veit, schöner Stachelritter!


----------



## Rhxnxr (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

herrlicher Zander, dickes petri |supergri!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kann auch mal wieder was melden! Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger klasse Fische dabei!#6 Heute waren Feeder und ich an der Lippe und wollten eigentlich nur nach ner ordentlichen stelle zum Hechtspinnen gucken! Und haben wohl ne gute stelle gefunden! Boardi Feeder blieb leider schneider und ich konnte zwei schöne 73er Hechte landen! Beide bissen auf Spinner! Der erste Drill war recht schnell geschafft aber beim zweiten hatte meine Bremse ordentlich was zu tun nach einigen fluchten und ordentlichen sprüngen war es auch geschafft! Mein erster Hechtdoppelpack!!!!:vik:


----------



## thomasderangler (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit , wunderschön.


----------



## Breamhunter (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische. Ich glaube ich muß auch mal wieder los|uhoh:


thomasderangler schrieb:


> Petri Veit , wunderschön.


Ich lese hier immer Petri *Veit*. Ich dachte es muß Petri *Heil * heißen|kopfkrat


----------



## Finke20 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik:

War heute auf der Peene unterwegs, aber ich war so was von Schneider, mehr geht nicht.

Allen anderen zu ihren fängen einen Glückwunsch, wieder schöne Fische dabei.

Finke20 #h

Petri Heil


----------



## Der-Hechter (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Der-Hechter war mal wieder barscheln, mir durchschlagendem erfolg |bla:
48cm |rolleyes

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/4288/barschib2.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri HEIL Veit und co 
war ja heute auch los und bin unglücklicher Schneider geblieben...Hatte nen echt schönen Biss auf Jerkbait, konnte aber nicht richtig anhaun, da ich gerade damit beschäftigt war, nicht ins Wasser zu fallen  Naja...auch Fische müssen mal gewinnen...
Mein Freund Finn hatte da schon Mehr glück und fing auf einen Magnum hot-tiger nen schniebler.
http://img87.*ih.us/img87/9877/p1020369do5.jpg
http://g.*ih.us/img87/p1020369do5.jpg/1/


----------



## Peter K. (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute kamen bei mir 5 Fische. Beisszeit war von 9:00 - 12.00

Das mit den Grössen kann ich heute nur bestätigen.
50,51,55,58 und 64cm.

Alle Fische haben inhaliert und es gab keine Fehlbisse.


----------



## geppert (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute auch mal wieder ein paar Stündchen mit GuFi an der Oder unterwegs und konnte meinen Zander PB auf 98cm / 19 Pfd, verbessern, FREU!


----------



## martinspro (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger 
@geppert schöner Zander.....
Ich war Freitag und Samstag  los nur 2 Hechte von 40 cm


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle Fänger..... suuuper fische ... vor allem der von Geppert is ja wohl der hammer !!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

mensch 2 zander von über 90 und das in so kurzer zeit petrii


----------



## Veit (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri an alle Raubfischfänger, ganz besonders geppert und Der-Hechter!!! #6

Nachdem der gestrige Tag schon so gut begonnen hatte, wollte ich es am Abend nochmal so richtig wissen und versuchte an der Saale außerhalb von Halle mein Glück auf Zander und insbesondere Hecht. Ich war sehr gespannt ob die grünen Räuber mit dem zähnestarrenden Maul trotz des recht trüben und etwas erhöhten Wassers beißen würden. Auf die Antwort brauchte ich nur fünf Würfe zu warten, denn dann schnappte sich bereits ein ca. 60er Esox meinen Ugly Duckling-Wobbler.




Dieser war kein Zufallstreffer, denn der nächste Biss auf den Ugly ließ nicht sehr lange auf sich warten. Gleich merkte ich, dass es ein besserer Hecht war, doch ich konnte den Fisch routiniert ausdrillen. Die Lady war mit 84 cm dann in der Tat ein für mich nicht alltägliches Exemplar.




So konnte es weitergehen! Da auf Wobbler kein weiterer Biss erfolgte, kam ein Kopyto-Gufi zum Einsatz. Erstmal blieben damit etliche Würfe ohne Resonanz, dann jedoch rummste es und die Kopfstöße am anderen Ende stammten diesmal von einem Zander. Ich leierte den Fisch kompromisslos raus um ein Ausschlitzen zu verhindern und der Jighaken, wie sich rausstellte, auch bombenfest im Oberkiefer. Der Saale-Stachelritter hatte starke 75 cm.




So vermessen es auch sein mag, nach zwei solchen Fischen noch mehr zu erwarten, fischte ich einfach weiter und bekam kurz drauf einen weiteren heftigen Biss auf Kopyto. Erneut hatte ein spürbar guter Fisch zugeschnappt, aber dieser war dann wohl doch zuviel des guten und schlitze nach einigen Sekunden wieder aus. Ich versuchte es dann mit einem etwas größeren Köder, die Fischgröße ging damit allerdings nach unten. Zwei Bisse bekam ich noch auf den Hammertail-Shad, welchen ich nun als Verführer gewählt hatte. Beide Fische konnte ich landen, aber die 2 Hechte war mit 60 und 50 cm nicht gerade Riesen. 




Gleichwohl ein hervorragender Saale-Abend, den ich gegen 23 Uhr absolut zufrieden beendete. :q


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern.
  Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
  Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
  Und ist 51cm lang.:l


----------



## Luiz (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
> Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
> Und ist 51cm lang.:l



glückwunsch


----------



## Patrick83 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein dickes Petri an die Fänger!

@geppert:Sehr sehr schöne Dame!!!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Patrick83 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
> Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
> Und ist 51cm lang.:l




Alles Gute für euch!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Guckt mal auf die Startseite (http://www.anglerboard.de/), 5 kg Bachforelle auf Fliege....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
> Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
> Und ist 51cm lang.:l


 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zum super Fang...#6

....und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern zu den klassen Fischen.:m


----------



## Tisie (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
> Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
> Und ist 51cm lang.:l


ob Du damit im Raubfischfängethread richtig bist |kopfkrat ... na spätestens wenn die ersten Beißerchen kommen 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Das übetrifft wirklich JEDEN anderen Fang mit Flossen dran.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mensch Mensch, mächtig was rausgeholt in den letzten Tagen.

Ich beglückwünsche alle Fängern zu Ihren schönen Raubfischen. Der Herbst rockt!!!


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
> Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
> Und ist 51cm lang.:l



allerherzlichsten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aber den kann ich über: 56 cm und unglaubliche 5200 g.
und wächst weiter ...


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
> Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
> Und ist 51cm lang.:l


 
Glückwunsch und auf was hat sie gebissen:q


----------



## Luki** (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger der letzten Tage!
Besonders an ""Signaturbildklauer" RaubfischAngler 2 zu dem rießen Fang#6

Ich konnte am Samstag in der Naab bei Weiden nur einen Hecht Schniepel auf Kopyto-Shad fangen. Mehr war nicht drin...


----------



## crazyFish (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



RaubfischAngler 2 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Habe Freitag den Fang meines Lebens gemacht.
> Die Dame heißt Anna Katharina, wiegt 3730g
> Und ist 51cm lang.:l


Glückwunsch dazu und alles Gute, ich hoffe der Fang wurde nicht released.

Petri auch an den Rest der Fänger


----------



## Veit (3. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute abend mit Benni87 an der Saale. Außergewöhnliches gibts eigentlich nicht zu berichten. Wir haben 5 Hechte zwischen 50 und 70 cm gefangen und noch ein paar Aussteiger gehabt. Zander wollten nicht diesmal. Benni hatte 2 Hechte auf Salmo Frisky-Wobbler, ich konnte 3 Stück zum kurzen Landgang überreden auf Storm-Tiefläuferwobbler (2x) und Kopyto-Gufi.
Hier noch die Bilder der beiden Größten:


----------



## martinspro (4. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

und wieder schöne fische 

@Veit dickes Petri ..... aber normale Menschen schlafen abends =), bald ist die Saale leer ^^

mfg martin


----------



## Patrick83 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



martinspro schrieb:


> und wieder schöne fische
> 
> @Veit dickes Petri ..... aber normale Menschen schlafen abends =), bald ist die Saale leer ^^
> 
> mfg martin




LoL!
Auch nicht schlecht!
Petri Veit!
Gruß Patrick


----------



## GuidoOo (4. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schön Veit 

Und nein...die Saale wird in näherer Zukunft nicht leer sein  Ich glaube die beiden betreiben sehr viel C&R..auch wenns als joke gemeint war

Mfg Guido


----------



## martinspro (4. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So ich war heute auch wieder los .... naja nach zwei Stunden, wollte ich auf geben...aber ich dachte noch ein Wurf =) tja war leider nur ein "kleiner" Hecht drin 

http://rapidshare.com/files/160623933/DSC01644.JPG


----------



## Veit (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute abend lief es für mich wieder super an der Saale!!!:q
Zunächst war ich außerhalb von Halle auf Hechtjagd. Ich wollte mal testen, ob die Hechte auch am Tag beißen und bin deshalb schon ca. eine Stunde vorm Dunkelwerden vor Ort gewesen. Die Entenschnäbel waren aber erstmal total beißfaul und wurden erst in völliger Dunkelheit aktiv. Allerdings konnte ich gleich zu Beginn, neben einem kleinen Artgenossen, einen guten 34er Barsch auf Illex Squirell-Wobbler überlisten.




Dann endlich nach langem Warten ein brachialer Biss auf einen Cotton Cordell-Wobbler, dem ein schöner Drill folgte, der mit der erfolgreichen Handlandung eines feisten 82er Hechtes endete.




Kurz danach schlitze ein weiterer Esox auf den selben Wobbler aus. Ich versuchte es dann aber erstmal mit Gummifisch (Kopyto) und dabei kam ein weiterer ordentlicher Barsch von 36 cm heraus.




Da nix weiter auf Gufi ging, stellte ich wieder auf Wobbler um und dabei ging es dann gut ab. Ich konnte 3 weitere Hechte von 58, 69 und 63 cm landen und hatte auch nochmal einen Aussteiger. Der 63er hatte ufernah an der Oberfläche geraubt und ein gezielter Wurf mit einem Suxxes V-Man brachte ihn sofort an den Haken, die anderen Bisse hatte ich auf einen Storm-Tiefläufer.












Danach begab ich mich auf den Heimweg, aber da ich gerne noch einen Zander fangen wollte, versuchte ich in Halle für je 10 Minuten noch mein Glück an zwei Stellen. An der ersten konnte ich nur einen Einkaufstüte aus dem Wasser ziehen, an der zweiten schnappte sich dann aber tatsächlich noch ein 50er Zandrino meinen Kopyto-Gummi, so dass ich den Angelabend nun endgültig hochzufrieden beenden konnte.





PS: Alle Fische sind wieder in der Saale drin!


----------



## silviomopp (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit ....mensch wenn wir dich hier nicht hätten, hätten wir auch nix zu lesen ...#6


----------



## Patrick83 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hehhehehhe....
Petri Veit!
Du scheinst ja massig Zeit zu haben....!
Hätte ich auch gerne... 
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Zander-Dompteur (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Servus,
petri allen Fängern.

Anbei 2 schöne Hechte von der Ostsee


Tight lines 
wünscht
Thomas


----------



## martinspro (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ist echt schon krass... ich freu mich über ein 40 cm Hecht und Veit haut da ein nach dem anderen raus =) Dickes Petri an dieser Stelle .... ich werde heute auch wieder los .... 

mfg martin


----------



## Patrick83 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!!!!
Sag mal was hat der "zweite" Hecht denn gemacht??
Bissverletzung oder Schiffsschraube??
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Easy_1978 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich weiß nicht, ob das mit den hechten überall vorkommt, aber ich habe schon einige mit auswüchsen und beulen gefangen, das sieht dann aus, als wenn jemand mit dem korkenzieher drin rumgedreht und das fleisch nach außen gestülpt hat. das ist aber wohl keine richtige krankheit, sondern liegt wohl am brackwasser und dem lebensraum der hechte.


----------



## Luiz (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

oder comos!

Petri zu den schönen fischen.


----------



## Fischer86 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen...

Konnte am Freitag den 31.10.08 meinen bislang größten Hecht PB von 87 cm fangen. 
Nach heftigem Drill von ca. 5 Min. war er dann im Kescher... so ein Drill hatte ich noch nie erlebt, dachte erst es wäre ein kleiner, aber dann ging die Post ab...


----------



## kohlie0611 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Fischer86,petri zum PB Pike, allen anderen natürlich auch..


----------



## Zander-Dompteur (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@patrick83 
Es sah aus wie eine Bißverletzung. Also vermutlich Revierstreitigkeiten unter den Esoxen. Aber dem Fisch ging es gut, hat gut gekämpft. Und bein releasen ist er ganz relaxt in die Tiefe abgetaucht

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## GuidoOo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6|bigeyesMir fehlen ja schon fast die worte...
ein 3faches petri an alle!

Mir will auch ans wasser...aber die gute schule lässt es leider nicht zu...


----------



## stanleyclan (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

da bist du nicht der einzige.....


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allerseits. Bei den Riesenviechern hier trau ich mich ja garnicht mein 55ger Mainzanderchen einzustellen


----------



## Stachelritter86 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

N´Abend, 

heute war anscheinend am Großzanderhotspot Kindergeburtstag oder die "Erwachsenen" waren zu einer Ü60cm-Party eingeladen. Gabs bisher noch gar nicht;-)

Trotzdem haben mit 3 Stachelritter bis 55cm sehr gefreut. 

Köder: ShadRap

Beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Veit (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hatte heute abend einen kleinen 40er Zander aus der halleschen Saale auf Kopyto. Kumpel Benni87 blieb leider ohne Biss.


----------



## ... (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Hatte heute abend einen kleinen 40er Zander aus der halleschen Saale auf Kopyto. Kumpel Benni87 blieb leider ohne Biss.



Du läßt nach #d#6


----------



## Maok (6. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin zusammen!

Erstma nen ordentliches Petri allen Fängern! :m

Boardie WickedWalleye und ich waren gestern nach Feierabend ma wieder ne Runde Spinnfischen anner Unterweser.

Ich konnte diesen hübschen Nachwuchszander hier zu einem kurzen Landgang übereden:






Enddreißiger Zanderchen

Köder war ein Salmo Perch 8F GS. WW hatte kurz danach auch einen dieser halbstarken anner Leine, konnte ihn aber leider nich landen... Mehr ging an diesem Abend nicht.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Angler-NRW (6. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger, komme leider z. Zt. überhaupt nicht ans Wasser.



Veit schrieb:


> Hatte heute abend einen kleinen 40er Zander aus der halleschen Saale auf Kopyto. Kumpel Benni87 blieb leider ohne Biss.


Tut mir leid Veit, aber mit dir kann ich einfach kein Mitleid haben. :q


----------



## Patrick83 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hehehehheh...!


----------



## Veit (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Benni87 und ich sind gestern abend an der Saale zu einem Hechtduell angetreten. Benni kündigte schon vorher an "Heute koche ich dich ab!" und so kam es dann tatsächlich auch. |evil:
Zwar erzielte ich bereits beim ersten Wurf mit einem 64er auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler die Führung, doch diese blieb nicht lange bestehen.




Benni glich sofort nachdem er mich fotografiert hatte mit einem 62er auf Salmo Frisky-Wobbler aus. 




Nur wenige Minuten später fing er den nächsten Esox auf den Salmo, diesmal mit 74 cm schon ein ordentlicher.




Ich konnte dann zwar kurz darauf mit einem 50er Schniepel auf Kopyto-Gufi sozusagen einen aufgrund der Fischgröße eher schmeichelhaften Ausgleich landen, doch dieser blieb ohnehin nicht lange bestehen, da Benni dann einen prächtigen Dickbarsch von 39 cm auf Kopyto landen konnte.




Erlegt kurz darauf ein 30er Zander-Baby auf Salmo Frisky nach.
Als er dann noch einen 72er Esox auf seinen Erfolgs-Wobbler fing, sah es schon nach einem totalen Debakel für mich aus.




Ein weiterer 55er Hecht von Benni, der erneut auf Salmo biss, machte die Klatsche für mich dann endgültig perfekt. 
Zum Schluss konnte ich mit einem 50er Entenschnabel auf Kopyto bloß noch Ergebniskosmetik betreiben.
Endstand im Raubfischduell war somit ein klares 6:3 für Benni.
Naja, beim nächsten Mal gehts wieder anders aus. :vik:


----------



## martinspro (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri euch beiden echte schöne fische


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schönes Ding! Petri Heil Veit und co!!!    #6


----------



## maesox (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri euch allen!!!!!!!#6#6*


Hey Benni,so klein sind die Fische ja nicht,daß man soooo ernst in die Kamera schauen muß!!!




TL
Matze


----------



## Patrick83 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die "Veit Gang"!


----------



## Promachos (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und zunächst "Petri" allen Fängern, egal ob viel oder wenig, groß oder klein!

"Zu Gast bei Freunden" - auch in diesem Jahr fuhren mein Cousin Thomas ("Luca") und ich in den für Bayern sehr hohen Norden, um gemeinsam mit Holger den Zandern nachzustellen und nebenbei noch etwas Urlaub zu machen.
Der Samstag fing gleich vielversprechend an mit einem 60er Hecht und drei Zandern (Typ "Kindergarten" bis "noch ein harter Winter und aus dir wird was"). Nebenbei konnte ich noch meine neue Kombi Speedy+Hybridmodell Blue/Red-Arc einweihen:
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/5190/zanderb011108tj8.th.jpghttp://img134.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif

Der zweite Tag fing noch besser an: Zunächst fing Thomas einen schönen 60er Zander.
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/4967/zanderb021108zo0.th.jpghttp://img510.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif

Nach einigen zaghaften Bissen, die wir nicht verwerten konnten, ließ die Beißlust plötzlich nach. Ein Platzwechsel brachte noch zwei kleine Zander (35 und 48 cm).
Und über den dritten Tag breiten wir am besten den Mantel des Schweigens...

Herzlichen Dank nochmal an Holger - und bis nächstes Jahr!#h

Gruß Promachos


----------



## supercook (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an den Bayernclan,hat ja leider dieses Mal nicht geklappt zusammen ne Tour zu machen,aber zumindest habt ihr ja noch ein paar von diesen Bavarischen Köstlichkeiten hier gelassen,wie Holger mir erzählt hat.In diesem Sinne"Prost"


----------



## Easy_1978 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern gegen 15:00 Uhr am Vereinsee und habe ein wenig geblinkert...nach ca. einer Stunde mit null Kontakt habe ich mir gedacht, ach komm, jetzt kannst du auch mal diesen da baden schicken. Gesagt getan. 1. Wurf und ein Hammer Biss. ich konnte gar nicht so schnell reagieren wie die schnur nur so wegflog. nach ca. 10-15 min Drill und keinen meter schnurgewinn habe ich dann schon gedacht, dass ich irgendwo an einem seil hänge, aber dann hat er auch mal seitlich gezogen. Die Fluchten waren sowas von hart, das ich keine chance hatte überhaupt was zu machen. einfach losgeschwommen und dann wieder gestanden. als ich dann wieder einholte, sah ich, dass genau an der stelle, wo iuch den fisch vermutete, blasen hochstiegen und ich dachte dann wieder dass ich an irgendetwas hänge... naja, das ganze ging dann ungefähr eine stunde und ich regte mich die ganze zeit über mich selbst auf, da ich voeher immer der meinung war, das die leute, die erzählen, dass sie neu halbe oder 3/4 stunde einen fisch gedrillt haben, die größten schwätzer sind... dann aufeinmal kam er mir entgegen und  war an der oberfläche zu sehen. ein paar langsame behäbige bewegungen bzw. drehungen später und schönen wellen, war die schnur dann wieder frei#q:c

ich hätte heulen können. kein fisch, keiner dabei, der es gesehen hat, nur zehn minuten später kam dann jemand. als ich ihm das erzählte, meinte der nur, ach, das war bestimmt der große, den hatten schon ein paar leute dran, aber kleiner hat ihn rausbekommen. er meinte, das da ein ca. 2m langer wels in dem see wohnt#q

mein tag war gelaufen


----------



## silviomopp (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Easy , nicht ärgern der kommt wieder !!! ...solche bisse hat man selten...erinner dich später mal an den Drill, da haste deinen Enkeln was zu erzählen !!!


----------



## bobbl (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sooooooo
Da ich sooo selten was fange muss ich, wenn ich mal was erwisches es natürlich ausgiebig zelebrieren.
Deswegen dieser kurze Bericht
Am letzten Di habe ich den gesamten Tag mit Spinnangeln am Rothsee verbracht und nirgends Erfolg gehabt.
Deshalb sollte heute der letzte Versuch der Ferien starten.
Um halb sechs klingelte der Wecker, ich packte meine Sachen kochte Kaffee für meinen Dad und wir fuhren recht früh, es war etwa zwanzig vor sieben, los.
Am See "ausgesetzt" bereitete ich meine Spinnrute vor und ging gleich zum "kleinen Rothsee",wo ich beim dritten Wurf meinen Blinker versenkte.
Also weg vom hängerreichen Teil des Sees und auf zum "Großen Rothsee". Dort hab ich erstmal gestaunt, da überall Soldaten mit Gepäck rumliefen. Naja egal. 
Das Wetter war ziemlich eklig (Wind 7 Grad dunkle Wolken), aber mM nach ideal zum Raubfischangeln. 
Ich fischte in zweinundhalb Stunden den Großteil des Sees ab, wo das Angeln erlaubt ist, aber ich fing nichts.
Schöne Sche!ße.
Mittlerweile war ich total durchgefroren und nun ziemlich frustriert.
Bei einem Becher heißem Tee aus der Thermoskanne beschloss ich wieder zum "Kleinen Rothsee" zu gehen (Kleine Anmerkung: Kleiner und Großer Rothsee sind zusammenhängend aber durch einen Damm getrennt).
Dort war es schön windstill und ich stellte mich mit den Waatstiefeln bis zu den Knien ins Wasser vorm Badestrand und suchte mit meinem Blinker das Wasser nach einem Fisch ab. 
Plötzlich hing irgendwas in der Schnur nicht besonders schwer, kaum spürbar ich pumpte es heran und sah einen Hecht von etwa 60 cm. Ich war überglücklich, doch dann geschah es: Der dumme,naja eher der schlaue Fisch schüttelte mit dem Kopf, der Haken löste sich und weg war er#q. Ich hatte meine bis dahin einzige Chance vertan, doch angespornt dadurch fischte ich den Badestrand hinunter ab, bis dahin wo das Naturschutzgebiet beginnt. 
Auf einmal hatte ich  auf Höhe der zweiten Boje, die Angel von Nichtangelbereich trennen, einen ordentlichen Biss, doch der Fisch hing nicht richtig.Pech gehabt. 
Also ging ich erstmal ans Ufer und trank einen Tee zur Beruhigung, um nicht völlig auszuflippen:m.Nachdem ich wieder im Wasser stand und ausgeworfen hatte starrte ich während des Einholens auf meine Rutenspitze, um den Biss diesesmal wirklich verwerten zu können. Beim zweiten Wurf hatte ich dann einen Biss, den ich so oder so mitbekommen hätte und jetzt schien der Haken gut zu sitzen.
Ich musste den Fisch doch recht hart abhalten zu den Bojen zu gelangen, was mir auch glückte:g Ein paar halbherzige Fluchten später sah ich ihn dann auch zum ersten Mal: Ein Hecht, aber ein großer (zumindest für mich). Ich landete ihn, mit größten Verlustängsten mit der Hand, versorgte ihn, und maß ihn. 
85 cm  und 4.7 kg, wie sich später herausstellen sollte [mein PB]. Köder war ein goldener 30 Gramm Cormoran Blinker.  Dann war erstmal Zeit für einen Freudentanz  
Total glücklich rief ich daheim an und bat meinen Vater mich abzuholen. Als er dann kam und den Fisch sah war auch er recht erstaunt.

Wenn Spinnangeln doch nur immer so schön spannend und erfolgreich wäre 
Hier sind die Bilder :m


----------



## hecq (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



bobbl schrieb:


> Sooooooo
> Da ich sooo selten was fange muss ich, wenn ich mal was erwisches es natürlich ausgiebig zelebrieren.
> Deswegen dieser kurze Bericht
> Am letzten Di habe ich den gesamten Tag mit Spinnangeln am Rothsee verbracht und nirgends Erfolg gehabt.
> ...



Petri zum Esox!


----------



## Promachos (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



supercook schrieb:


> Petri an den Bayernclan,hat ja leider dieses Mal nicht geklappt zusammen ne Tour zu machen,aber zumindest habt ihr ja noch ein paar von diesen Bavarischen Köstlichkeiten hier gelassen,wie Holger mir erzählt hat.In diesem Sinne"Prost"



Hallo zurück!

Im nächsten Jahr gehen wir wieder als "Dreamteam": du, Holger, Kai, Thomas und ich. Dann klappt's auch mit den Räubern.
Und trink dem Holger nicht alles weg!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## kohlie0611 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@bobbel
petri zum pb hecht!so ist das beim angel,gedult ist das a und o ...


----------



## slowhand (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@bobbl:

Dickes Petri zu dem schönen Hecht! Hat sich das Ausharren in der Kälte ja gelohnt!


----------



## Patrick83 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Hecht!
Ich war heute Nacht auch für 3 Stunden los,leider ohne Erfolg!
Nicht mal Bisse gehabt,das war wie verhext!


----------



## Veit (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alles Erfolgreichen!

War heute nachmittag mit Benni87 angeln. Leider ging fast nicht, ich konnte immerhin zum Schluss noch einen knapp 60er "Anstands"-Hecht auf Miss-Shad fangen.


----------



## leuchtboje (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Patrick83
na bestimmt, weil ich dabei war... der Fisch war verwundert und hat erstmal nur beobachtet:q
Naja, lass morgen normal bissl Köderbaden spielen:q
--> nun aber ab zur Arbeit:vik:|gr::q


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern Abend war ich noch zum Zanderangeln, hatte plötzlich einen komischen Biss und dachte zuerst schon an einen großen Stachelritter der sich dann aber als beschissener Brassen-Klodeckel herausstellte #q.
Leider blieb dies der einzige Fisch...


----------



## silviomopp (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@bobbel...Petri zum PB

Bin auch grad zurück und kann nur einen Mini -esox von 37 cm melden, köder war ein Illex -wobbler...dann noch zwei Nachläufer auf Gummi und nun lebt der Wind dermaßen auf , das ich abbrechen mußte !!! |gr:


----------



## Patrick83 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> @Patrick83
> na bestimmt, weil ich dabei war... der Fisch war verwundert und hat erstmal nur beobachtet:q
> Naja, lass morgen normal bissl Köderbaden spielen:q
> --> nun aber ab zur Arbeit:vik:|gr::q



Dazu sag ich jetzt mal nichts na...?!!!!
Ja das werden wir tun!!!!:m


----------



## Holger (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage !!!

@ Dietmar

Heut Abend geh ich auf ne Party, in Begleitung der "Kiste Weizla"....

Mal sehen, wer von uns voll und wer von uns leer nach Hause kommt....


___________________________________________________



So, heut vormittag war ich mit dem Boardie Welskescherer alias Hermann auf Zander los....
Es war ein wunderschöner sonniger Tag, aber die Fische ließen sich lumpen....erst nach 2 Stunden ein Biß bei mir, dem ein 57er Zander folgte.
Nur wenige Minuten danach hatte ich den 2. Biß, und schom im Drill wusste ich, das es wohl ein größerer Barsch ist...ich sollte Recht behalten...
Ein 42er Barsch kam zum kurzen Bootsbesuch herein....leider ist das erste Bild sehr dunkel geworden, Gegenlichtaufnahme....
Danach bekamen wir aber keinen einzigen Biß mehr......für diese Jahreszeit muß man aber auch mal mit 2 Fischen zufrieden sein.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...Petri Holger...
...echt ein schicker Barsch....


----------



## Rhxnxr (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...Petri Holger...
> ...echt ein schicker Barsch....


ohne schuppen? hat bestimmt schön gefroren der arme ^^


----------



## Hanno (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger! 
Ich werd morgen mal auf Hecht gehen, mal sehen, was geht.....


----------



## Patrick83 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Holger!


----------



## Slider86 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

eben aufgewacht und gleich gehts los auf hecht, diesmal was grosses  evtl kommt die jerk rute heute wieder in einsatz hat. mich heute so angelächelt  auch wenn die hechte tief stehn will ich es mal versuchen

wenn nixs geht wird auf barsch geangelt!

ohne fisch gehts heute nicht nach hause das ist garantiert  

mfg daniel


----------



## Master Hecht (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri allen
war heute auch los hatte einen wirklich hammerbiss auf Illex Freddy aber der ging nach 2min drill leider verloren...
sonst hat aber auch wirklich gar nichts gebissen...
mfg Master Hecht


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

heute gab`s am rhein zwei kleine Zander auf gufi ... 

Bericht und bilder befinden sich im fred : 
"Rhein bei Köln" ...


----------



## Promachos (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Holger

Ein dickes Petri, v.a. zu dem Prachtbarsch. Bei der Frage mit dem  Weizla muss ich nicht lange raten.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Finke20 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik:

Ein Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben. Da sind wieder schöne Fische dabei.
War heute Nachmittag selbst für 3 Std. auf der Peene unterwegs. Auf GuFi und Blinker ging nichts nur der Colonel Classic in Kupfer brachte einem 38 cm Mini Hecht, sonst war nichts zu holen und das Wettér war doch so super für Hecht. :c

finke20 #h


----------



## schadstoff (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Gemeinde ich hab auch mal wieder was zu berichten,

ich war Heute von 14 - 17 Uhr an meiner Hauspfütze und wollte eigentlich auf Zandrinos Gufieren als ich aber nach 2,5 Stunden ne Troslose schneiderrunde um den See gelaufen bin,
dachte ich mir wenn schon kein Zander dann wenigstens vllt. ein Hecht.
Also ne Nummer Grösser Gummi Montiert und der Schöne Schniepel ließ auch nicht lange auf sich warten als er mir beim 4ten Wurf nen Tollen Drill lieferte.

Der Gummi .....





Der 71er Schnipel und ich





aber ich finde meine Freundinn sieht viiiiiiel besser damit aus !


----------



## Slider86 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

7barsche zwischen 20-34cm durften alle wieder schwimmen bis auf einer der wird als köfi benuzt. 

1 kleiner kampfstarker 40cm hecht durfte auch dran glauben (natürlich durfte er auch wieder weiter schwimmen)

und ein schöner barsch gute 40er mitte der aber beim landen abging


mfg daniel


----------



## serge7 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri vorab an alle Fänger! Schöne Fischies wurden gefangen...

Bei uns läuft es derzeit nicht sonderlich gut, wie eigentlich es schon den gesamten Herbst insgesamt bescheidener läuft als gewohnt.

Ab und an kommen dann aber doch noch mal gute Fische. 

Heute war es zunächst ein Spiegelkarpfen von 74 cm, der mir das Leben eine Viertelstunde lang recht schwer machte. An der Schwanzwurzel gehakt war es dann schlußendlich eine "Handlandung" im Wasser stehend, der den Kampf beendete (der Kescher lag wie immer unerreichbar entfernt im Gras)...

Und dann kam glücklicherweise noch ein "regulärer" Hecht von genau 75. Von vernünftigen Zandern (bis auf Minis) weit und breit nichts zu sehen...


----------



## Slider86 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wartet noch paar wochen wenn das ganz kraut weg isst dann gehts los  !!


----------



## boot (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen fängern


----------



## Veit (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir an alle Fänger!

Ich war heute mit Benni87 auf Zander angeln. In der Hoffnung, dass ich ein wenig Ablenkung von derzeitigen privaten Problemen finde, sind wir an ein Gewässer gefahren, wo der Bestand des Zielfisches sehr gut ist und dementsprechend viele Drills möglich sind.
Zunächst ging es dort gut los für mich, denn die ersten beiden Zander kamen auf mein Konto. Danach jedoch fing Benni einen nach dem anderen und da ich sowieso in Gedanken immer mehr ganz woanders war, angelte ich so auch immer unkonzentrierter und aufgrund völlig ausbleibender Bisse war ich noch mieser gelaunt, so dass ich dann sogar freiwillig eine halbe Stunde gänzlich pausiert habe. Es stand dann sage und schreibe 11:2 (!) für Benni.
Aber ich bin ein Kämpfer und auch wenn es heute gerade für mich alles andere als ein Wettangeln sein sollte, gelang es mir am Ende mit einer tollen Aufholjagd, die leider durch die hereinbrechende Dunkelheit beendet wurde, noch ein versöhnliches Endergebnis von 9:12 herzustellen. 
Das WIR-Ergebnis kann sich mit *21 gelandeten Zandern *neben einigen Aussteigern und Fehlbissen also auf jeden Fall sehen lassen und so langsam geht es mir nicht nur angesichts des schönen Nachmittags auch wieder ein wenig besser.  
Die ca. 40 - 60 cm langen Stachelritter standen heute voll auf Lakritz.  Sie haben alle auf Salty Bites-Shad gebissen. Ob es der salzige Geschmack, der markante Geruch oder einfach nur die schöne Aktion des Köder war, die ihn so fängig gemacht hat, wissen wir nicht, aber wir haben auch einige andere Köder probiert, doch mit keinem davon gab es auch nur einen Biss. 
Hier noch ein paar ausgewählte Bilder. Auf Fotos von allen Fischen haben wir bewußt verzichtet. 
















Da hatten wir einen Doppeldrill. Ich bin übrigens in Wirklichkeit ein ganzes Stück größer als Benni.


----------



## kohlie0611 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Veit
Klasse Fische, mal wieder wie immer 1A Top!!!#6


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri, schöner Bericht und schöne Fotostory.

So ein guter Angeltag kann einem doch eine Menge von der Seele nehmen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

1000xPetri an euch#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wenn der Tag so richtig Schei$e war ist eine Stunde in Ruhe angeln für mich die beste Möglichkeit zum Abschalten...

Petri Veit & Benni!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri an Euch beide...
...und Veit, laß den Kopf nicht hängen...
...geht alles irgendwie weiter...


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an Veit und Benni - einfach unglaublich! |bigeyes#6

Mit den Fischen, die ihr fangt könntet man hier 21 Angler glücklich machen! :q


----------



## Dart (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

21 Zander ist echt ne Hausnummer, danz dickes Petrie an Veit und Bennie#6
Veit, da hast du ja die richtige Medizin gegen priv.Sorgen gefunden
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Holger (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Rhöner schrieb:


> ohne schuppen? hat bestimmt schön gefroren der arme ^^


 

Wer schon mal alte Zander oder Barsche gefangen hat, zu denen du scheinbar nicht zählst, der hat mit Sicherheit schon mal gesehen wie verwachsen das Schuppenkleid manchmal ist.

So auch bei diesem Barsch.....Sprüche dieser Art lässt man besser weg, als hier ahnungslos zu posten. 

Dem Barsch gehts nach wie vor sehr gut....


----------



## Stachelritter86 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Servus Jungs,

erstmal ein dickes Petri an Veit und Benni - sowas ist echt Balsam für alle Seelen, nicht nur die Angler-Seele. Ich hoffe, es geht wieder bergauf bei dir. 

Am Wochenende war ich wieder mal auf Heimaturlaub am Eixendorfer Staussee. Die Erwartungen waren nicht die besten - dieses Jahr wird im Staussee durch die Bank schlecht gefangen. Ich war bisher eigentlich davon verschont geblieben und konnte einige schöne Fische erwischen. Doch ein Kaffeeplausch bei meinen Händler dämpfte die Erwartungen. 

Samstag gings dann an den See. Der Wasserstand ist derzeit recht niedrig und einige gute Stellen sind nun flach wie ne Pfütze... Trotzdem konnte ich auf 12cm Kopytos 2 schöne Zander um die 50-60cm erwischen. Sonntag war dafür Tag der "Größenwahnsinnigen". Nach einem Telefonat mit Boardie Ghanja entschied ich mich, heute die schwere Spinne für die großen Gummis mitzunehmen. Mit 20cm Kopytos sollte es doch auch mal mit den größeren Hechten und Zandern klappen. Doch außer einem 35cm Hecht, der keinen Hakenkontakt hatte, sondern sich so in den Schwanz des Gummis verbissen hatte, dass er partout nicht loslassen wollte und einem 40er Zander tat sich leider nichts. Das Wetter war auch nicht das beste, viel Wind und ziemlich schattig...

Trotzallem wars mal wieder schön, ein Heimspiel zu haben...

beste Grüße

Markus

PS: @ Ghanja - Gute Besserung!


----------



## slowhand (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey Veit, dickes Petri! Und dem Benni natürlich auch! Ihr seid echt bekloppt, im positiven Sinn! 21 Zander, Hut ab, Daumen hoch!#6
Rennen Dir Hersteller und Angelzeitschriften eigentlich schon die Tür ein? So von wegen Tester oder Autor oder so?!


----------



## silviomopp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ich glaube, das Veit und Benni nächstes Jahr einen eigenen Treat aufmachen...Dickes Petri !!!


----------



## John Doe12 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Peteri an alle

Hab noch nen Barsch vom WE zu vermelden,der hatte auch keine Schuppen llooll

41 cm 

Martin

Morgen gibts noch einen 90er  Zander von Kumpel Holger Chr. und ein paar 70+ war ein Wahnsinnswochenende.
Müssen die Bilder noch ein bischen bearbeiten,Aber im Laufe des Tages sollten sie morgen online sein.


----------



## Patrick83 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja Veit & Benny,Petri an dieser Stelle!!
Das ist doch mal wieder nett an zu gucken!
Ich habe auch heftige private Probleme,aber wenn ich los geh zum angeln,bringt mir das nichts....Ich muss immer daran denken!
Aber das gehört hier nicht hin!!
Gruß P83


----------



## GuidoOo (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ach du heilige...
Petri an alle...ihr habts gut...
bei mir ist so ein sauwetter seit tagen, dass es nicht möglich ist zu angeln...komme wohl erst sonntag wieder raus...
stattdessen hab ich mir heute mal nen rapala magnum in barschdesign und 3 kopytos geköft =)


----------



## H.Christians (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Martin Nee den 90er Zander gibts schon heute. 
Wieder mal eine Sternstunde für mich, musste den Burschen leider mitnehmen, da er den 11er Kopyto voll inhaliert hatte, deswegen auch das Blut an den Fingern. Gewogen hat der Bursche 7430 Gr.








Mein Kumpel Martin konnte ebenfalls noch einen schönen 74 Zander überlisten, hatten ausserdem noch einige kleinere Exemplare dabei, die aber alle noch wachsen dürfen#h#h

Alles in allem ein wirklich gelungenes Wochenende.

Gruß

Holger Christians


----------



## John Doe12 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo

Na ok dann halt heut,kontest es wohl nicht abwarten,naja kann ich verstehen.

Hier auch nochmal Glückwunsch,durfte ihn ja schließlich keschern.:vik:

den 70+ gibts trotzdem erst morgen,oder garnicht,verblasst ja eh nur neben dem Traumfisch
Ja war ein super WE mit Megazander für dich,Barsch PB für mich die 13 Aale von Samstag nicht vergessen,und der 74er hats für mich abgerundet,herrlich so kanns jede Woche sein,nur die Maße drehen wir mal um

Petri

Martin


----------



## rallye-vid (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs, dicke Dinger #6


----------



## BanditOG (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, besonders an Christians, Veit und Benni. #6

Bei mir gabs heute einen ca. 50er Zander, auf einen PB Atraktor.


----------



## Veit (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle, besonders zum Riesenzander!!! #6

Ich hatte heute abend nen 73er Saale-Esox auf Rapala Shad Rap-jointed gleich beim zweiten Wurf. Danach liefs jedoch enttäuschend schlecht, denn ich konnte nur noch zwei Aussteiger verzeichnen. Foto gibts keins, weil ichs versehentlich wieder von der Cam gelöscht habe. #q

@ slowhand: Es hält sich noch in Grenzen.


----------



## Promachos (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und Petri zu den sehr schönen Fischen!

Ich konnte einen recht agilen 76er Hecht zum Landgang überreden, musste davor aber zwei Mal die Angelstelle wechseln, denn dort wollte überhaupt nichts gehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen nach Ostfriesland...
...schicker Zander...
...aber 13 Aale im November ist schon krass...

@all: schöne Fische, weiter so!


----------



## duck_68 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri zu den sehr schönen Fischen!
> 
> Ich konnte einen recht agilen 76er Hecht zum Landgang überreden, musste davor aber zwei Mal die Angelstelle wechseln, denn dort wollte überhaupt nichts gehen.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Na siehst Du Dietmar, es geht doch!! Petri zum Hecht!#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!! @ Veit was für ne Kamera nutz ihr wegen den tollen Bilder die ihr macht!#6


----------



## Holger (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Dietmar zum schönen Hecht !

Petri, und zwar ein ganz großes, an die Norden-Connection Martin und Holger, zum Super-Barsch, zum Mega-Zander und zu den Aalen.....:vik: #6


----------



## Veit (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir zum Esox @ Promachos!

@ Waller Kalle: Du wirst lachen, ich hab mir letzte Woche ne neue Cam gekauft. Für gerade mal 99 Euro bei Aldi (Medion).  Die Zanderbilder vom Sonntag sind bereits mit dieser gemacht wurden.


----------



## danisus (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja dann will ich auch mal meine Fänge zeigen!

Einen Hecht mit 72cm und ein Saibling mit 50cm der aber wieder schwimmen durfte.|rolleyes Meine ersten Fische aus dem Lech bei Augsburg. Ich binn da noch nicht so lang.
Der Saibling heist übrigens Nemo, er hat nämlich wie auf dem Bild zu sehen eine viel zu kleine Brustflosse!|supergri


----------



## Patrick83 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja die Camera von Medion habe ich auch,die ist echt o.k.!!!
Gruß P83


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...geiler Saibling, und dann noch aus einem Naturgewässer...

...fettes Petri...


----------



## Patrick83 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Danisus!


----------



## Steph75 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ H.Christians und Martin. Dickes Petri zum tollen Wochenende und natürlich zu dem Super Zander. Am Sonntag gabs bei uns auch einige Zander,es war aber bei ca 60cm die Obergrenze erreicht.
Mfg Stephan


----------



## Veit (11. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein Fang heute abend:




78 cm auf Kopyto!!!
War leider der einzige ernstzunehmende Biss. Kumpel Benni blieb erfolglos.


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!
Ja das brauch der Benni auch mal...!


----------



## danisus (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und @all andere#h:vik:


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit: Was hast du eigentlich mit deiner Lampe gemacht bzw. mit dem Band???


----------



## maesox (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> @Veit: Was hast du eigentlich mit deiner Lampe gemacht bzw. mit dem Band???


 







Muß so sein!!! Das gehört quasi so... 


Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!!#6#6


----------



## Veit (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Patrick: Die hat einen Aufrollmechanismus. Hab sie seit 5 Jahren und sie tut noch immer bestens ihre Dienste.


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja ich glaub ich habe die gleiche...von Tork na?!!!
Gruß P83


----------



## Dart (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> Ja ich glaub ich habe die gleiche...von Tork na?!!!
> Gruß P83


 Nö, ist eine Petzl Zipka
Back to Topic, und Petrie allen Fängern#6
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Easy_1978 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

passt zwar vom bild her nicht hier rein, wollte aber gestern eigentlich nen hecht fangen, also hab ich so ein wenig vor mich hin geblinkert, als ich einen hammerharten "biss" bekam. Heraus kam dan das erste von mir gefangene Exemplar dieser Gattung:vik:, 78 cm, 6400 g


----------



## danisus (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Easy_1978

Petri zu deinem "raub"Karpfen.
Der wollte halt mal was anderes probieren


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Easy!
Auch nicht schlecht...!!!
Hat der richtig "gebissen" oder seitlich gehakt????
Hast bestimmt einen guten Drill gehabt...
Gruß P83


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu dem Brocken ^^ echt stattlicher Raubkarpfen

Ich hatte zwar schon Brassen und Rapfen auf GuFi aber einen Karpfen war nicht dabei.


----------



## John Doe12 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch wenns ein Karpfen ist,hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal nen 10 Pfünder quergehakt,das war ne halbe stunde Spaß pur an einer 40 Gramm Rute.

Martin


----------



## Easy_1978 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich sag mal, das er mit dem schwanz gebissen hat|supergri, drill, ging, ca 10 min. wäre mein sohn nicht mit dem kescher zur stelle gwesen, hätte ich ihn allerdings verloren, da er quasi im kescher abgegangen ist.


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hehehehhehe,O.k.!!
Ohne Worte!
Aber Fisch ist Fisch!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle veits ehcht hat ne geile zeichnung
konnte heute ne 35er refo auf wobbler erwischen


----------



## stanleyclan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hast du auch mal Fotos??

lg


----------



## Carp0815 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

refo??? ehm schonzeit?


----------



## Esoxfan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

wenn er auf hecht oda sons was geangelt hat mit wobbler kann er nichts dafür das ne refo beißt solang ers nicht gezielt macht is des erlaubt (und solang sie wieder schwimmt natürlich)


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

refo schwimmt wieder und foto nicht da nur handycam und im wasser abgehakt dafür reich ich in den nächsten tagen noch ein foto von nem 55er zander auf köfi nach


----------



## Tisie (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!



Martin F. schrieb:


> Petri auch wenns ein Karpfen ist,hatte vor ein paar Jahren mal nen 10 Pfünder quergehakt,das war ne halbe stunde Spaß pur an einer 40 Gramm Rute.


Hast Du bei dem Drill wirklich Druck gemacht? Oder sehr dünne Schnur gefischt?

Ich hatte im September einen Marmorkarpfen im Rücken gehakt, der hatte locker das doppelte Gewicht, vielleicht auch das dreifache (*klick*) ... der hat nach 20min aufgegeben und das an 'ner 2,40m Rute mit 20-50g und 12er Fireline (6,8kg). Wenn man sich traut, das Gerät wirklich hart und bis an die Grenze zu belasten, kann man die Drillzeit deutlich verkürzen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Easy_1978 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tisie schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
> 
> 
> Wenn man sich traut, das Gerät wirklich hart und bis an die Grenze zu belasten, kann man die Drillzeit deutlich verkürzen
> ...




die materialhaltbarkeit aber auch.


----------



## Tisie (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> die materialhaltbarkeit aber auch.


Ach was, eine Angel ist dafür gebaut, gebogen zu werden 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fitti (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern mal wieder den Hechten nachstellen (hatte ja seit ich in Frankreich wohne keinen Erfolg…). 
Also hab ich mich an einen Seitenarm der Ill begeben und mehr lustlos einen Wobbler ins Wasser gepfeffert, angezogen und es gab einen Riesenwasserschwall ne krumme Angel (ganz kurz) und weg war der Fisch! 
Hab dann ein 2tes mal dieselbe Stelle angeworfen und dass für mich Unglaubliche geschah!! 
Wieder ein Hammerbiss und jetzt saß er!! 
Hält der Knoten, hast genug Schnur, solange keinen Hecht mehr gefangen (zuletzt in Dänemark). 
Was soll ich sagen, nach einem für mich hammermäßigen Drill hatte ich ihn endlich: 75cm war das Prachtstück!! Kann es also doch noch…..:vik:


----------



## Fitti (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da ist er :q


----------



## Slider86 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

will morgen barsche fangen und wenn es spät wird auf aal versuchen.

und ich will die neuen blinkenden wobbler von kogha bei nacht testen mal schaun...


----------



## Peter K. (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dann wollen wir gleich mal weitermachen :: 

Letzte Woche Donnerstag kamen bei mir 5 und gestern 11 Fische.

15 der 16 Zander lagen im 50-58cm Bereich und ein kleiner machte gleich einen Sprung bis auf genau 90cm. 

Mein dritter Zander über 90 dieses Jahr. Ein super Schnitt wie ich finde.

Die Fotos möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten und den Threat einwenig puschen.


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Schöne Fische!


----------



## Tisie (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Peter,

Petri Heil zur Zanderstrecke und besonders zum 90er!

Das Gegenlicht-Foto gefällt mir sehr gut - toll #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Veit (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, vorallem Peter K. zu den schönen Zandern!

Ich hab heute abend 2 Saale-Hechte gefangen, die beide auf Kopyto gingen und auch beide ca. 65 cm hatten. Einen guten Zanderbiss konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.


----------



## silviomopp (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern und @Veit   |birthday::#2:|birthday::#2:|birthday::#2:|birthday:


----------



## Peter K. (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und Alles Gute!!


----------



## Patrick83 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Veit!!!
Mich habt ihr ja gestern vergessen...(Ich hatte gestern B-Day!)!!!


----------



## John Doe12 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Och son Mist.

Ich kenn dich zwar nicht aber trotzdem.

|schild-g|birthday:|laola:

Martin


----------



## Sebastian R. (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

nachdem ich am Samstag meine Prüfung abgelegt habe und mir gestern Fischereischein sowie eine 3-Tages-Karte für den Rhein besorgt hatte fing ich gestern um 18Uhr einen wunderschon gezeichneten 45er Zander auf einen Rapala Orig. Floater 7cm.

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## stefclud2000 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,


konnte gestern leider nur einen kleinen Schniepel von 46cm
in der Schwarzen Elster auf Kopyto zum Landgang überreden!
Morgen gehts auf nach Mühlberg an die Elbe, mal schauen was da so läuft!

Gruß & alles Gute an Veit & nachträglich alles Gute an P83 !|birthday:


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo 

zuerstmal ein riesen Petri allen Fängern hier!!!!!!!!!!


Bei mir gehts eigentlich so weiter wie bisher Selbst auf z.T. große Köder nur Kleine (Bild 1)...

Ich kann anstellen was ich will............#d#d

Hier aber trotzdem zwei Bilder vom letzten Trip #c:


http://img255.*ih.us/img255/7939/burl1tu5.jpg

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/3059/burl2jf9.jpg

Viele Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## schadstoff (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hohoho der erste wollte sich wahrscheinlich seine Jahresendmahlzeit schnappen  und dann in den Winterschlaf gehen ^^


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tja....manchmal sind die Augen eben größer als der Hunger!!!


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin und Petri allen Fängern!
Mein fang von gestern 24cm:vik:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Veit#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war gestern auch endlich mal wieder zum Fischen, etwa 2 Stunden mit der Jerke am See...

Zuerst konnte ich ein paar neue Köder testen, wobei leider der lauf des hoch gelobten Squirrley Burt in keiner Weise meine Erwartungen erfüllt hat. #d

Ich hatte 3 von den Ködern bestellt, jeder hatte ein eigenes Laufverhalten, aber ich konnte keinen einzigen zu Walk-the-dog überreden, nur unmotiviertes Zucken in eine Richtung. Werde das ganze noch mal mit einer härteren Rute testen, aber so ist das nix...

Habe dann erst mal ein bisschen mit dem PT Perch 4" in Silber gefischt - 1. Hecht mit ~55cm

Schon OK, der See ist recht stark befischt, ich habe alleine gestern 5 andere Raubfischangler gesehen, insofern bin ich schon recht dankbar wenn ein Hecht hängenbleibt. Kann man nicht immer von ausgehen...

Kurz darauf konnte ich auf den selben Köder dann noch einen Hecht von 68cm landen, womit das Tagesergebnis für diesen See schon als deutlich überdurchschnittlich gut zu bezeichnen ist, die meisten Hechte dort werden ab etwa 60cm entnommen, entsprechend wenige die größer sind werden gefangen. Da dort Campingplätze direkt am Wasser sind fischen da einige fast 24/7...

Dann habe ich noch einen neuen Köder getestet, den "Flying-Witch" Gummiaal in 28cm! Hat ein Gewicht von 130g, also schon ein ziemlicher Klopper. Ich stand zu diesem Zeitpunkt in einem Gewässerabschnitt mit vielen Bäumen am und im Wasser, und habe den Köder erst mal im ufernahen Bereich ein bisschen geschlagen um die Aktion zu sehen. Dabei ist mir dann unter Wasser (ca. 60/70cm) ein Baumstamm direkt am Ufer aufgefallen, war als Schemen zu erkennen. Also schnell den Gummiaal angehoben, damit ich da nicht hängenbleibe. Den Nächsten Wurf also ein bisschen weiter Links, um ein Stück von dem Baumstamm wegzubleiben. Ich führe den Köder also flach, teste leichte Schläge, lange Züge etc. Der Köder auf Höhe des Stammes, allerdings im Sicherheitsabstand von ca. 50cm. Ein leichter Schlag, der Köder rollt zur Seite...

Das Wasser explodiert, als der "Baumstamm" volles Rohr meinen Köder nimmt! Schei$ auf Baumstamm, das ist ein Hecht! Und zwar ein richtig guter, der jetzt etwa 1,5 Meter von meiner Rutenspitze entfernt am AAl hängt... 

Aber genauso schnell wie das ganze startet endet es auch, die Bremse habe ich - um den Aal testweise richtig hart zu schlagen - sehr hart eingestellt, kaum Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Hecht, ein total überraschter Angler - nach wohl höchstens 5 Sekunden Oberflächen-Fight und schaumig geschlagenem Wasser ist der Fisch ab und ich stehe mit einem sicherlich gesundheitsgefährdent hohem Adrenalinpegel am Ufer...:c

F#ck Off, so eine Schei$e!!!

In der Dämmerung einen wirklich guten Hecht (ich würde mal schätzen so 95 - 100cm) mit einem Baumstamm verwechselt und dann auch noch die Bremse zu weit geschlossen - da habe ich es wohl auch nicht besser verdient. Aber geärgert habe ich mich trotzdem!#q

Aber es war trotzdem ein geiler Tag, bei 2 Hechten bin ich an diesem Gewässer echt zufrieden, und jetzt weiss ich ja wo der Hecht steht - und das er Aal mag. |supergri

Wir sehen uns wieder...


----------



## Patrick83 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gute Story!!
Nächstes mal,holst du dir den "Baumstamm"!!


----------



## Fitti (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

|schild-g#g|birthday: Veit


----------



## schadstoff (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So ein ähnliches erlebniss hat ich auch mal nur das ich dachte es wär ein dickerer Ast und ich hatte die Bremse weit genug offen .... der Jungsch war zwar nur 60cm aber der hat mich so erschrocken das ich ein Adrenalinpegel hatte also ob nen 2m Waller gebissen hat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kleine Hechte habe ich bei solchen Aktionen - gerade mit der Jerke - schon mit dem Anhieb direkt an Land befördert, bei dem hat das leider nicht geklappt...


----------



## Patrick83 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hehehhehehe,wahrscheinlich etwas größer gewesen...
So ich werde mal für 2-3 Stunden hier an den Fluss gehn mal gucken was Hecht/Zander so machen!!


----------



## Dart (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Zuerst konnte ich ein paar neue Köder testen, wobei leider der lauf des hoch gelobten Squirrley Burt in keiner Weise meine Erwartungen erfüllt hat. #d
> 
> Ich hatte 3 von den Ködern bestellt, jeder hatte ein eigenes Laufverhalten, aber ich konnte keinen einzigen zu Walk-the-dog überreden, nur unmotiviertes Zucken in eine Richtung. Werde das ganze noch mal mit einer härteren Rute testen, aber so ist das nix...
> 
> ...


Schöne Story, dickes Petrie#6
Abba Walk the Dog, lieber Stefan, wird dein Squirrley  Burt nienich lernen
Das sind Diver und keine Glider
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Stimmt, aber zumindest der eine bricht egal was ich an der Rute veranstalte nur nach einer Seite aus, nicht nach unten oder oben, nur als Ruck nach der einen Seite...


----------



## j-c-w (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Zuerst konnte ich ein paar neue Köder testen, wobei leider der lauf des hoch gelobten Squirrley Burt in keiner Weise meine Erwartungen erfüllt hat. #d
> 
> Ich hatte 3 von den Ködern bestellt, jeder hatte ein eigenes Laufverhalten, aber ich konnte keinen einzigen zu Walk-the-dog überreden, nur unmotiviertes Zucken in eine Richtung. Werde das ganze noch mal mit einer härteren Rute testen, aber so ist das nix...


 
ähm.....das ist ja auch ein Diver, der wird nie etwas anderes tun, auch wenn du ihn mit einem Besenstiel fischt.
Diver tauschen nur mit der Nase ab und steigen dann ganz langsam wieder auf.
Die Fängigkeit ist genauso gut wie bei Glidern.
Also nicht wundern, der Köder macht genau das was er soll!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, schlecht ausgedrückt... :q

Ich habe quasi bei dem einen garkeine Aktion, nur (durch den Twisterschwanz?) eine Bewegung zu einer Seite, kein Kippen mit der Nase nach oben oder unten, seitwärts schon garnicht (zumindest abwechselnd), immer nur ein Zug zu der einen Seite...

Ein schönes Auf und Ab würde ich mir ja gefallen lassen (das Sägezahn-Muster halt), aber der eine macht nix in die Richtung... Denke mal ich rufe an ob sie den Umtauschen...#d


----------



## Dart (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber zumindest der eine bricht egal was ich an der Rute veranstalte nur nach einer Seite aus, nicht nach unten oder oben, nur als Ruck nach der einen Seite...


Ein wenig Feintuning an der Befestigungsöse kann helfen, ansonsten mach eher einen kräftigen Pull anstatt wie gewohnt schlagen, den Köder wieder hochkommen lassen und wieder pullen, Sägezahnmuster
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also eher stetiger Zug als harter, aber kurzer Schlag?

Ich werde testen, wenn alles gut läuft schon morgen Nachmittag...


----------



## j-c-w (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

langer Zug, aufsteigen lassen, langer Zug.....usw


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke noch mal für eure Tips! #6

Ich melde mich morgen Abend wie es die Hechte fanden... :vik:


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Den hab ich letzten Sonntag am Sorpesee gefangen

Hatte genau einen Meter und 8 Kilo auf der Waage. Hat mich sogar meine Rute gekostet...

Gruß Hennesee


----------



## Niederbayer75 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern!
Man merkt schon, dass jetzt die gute Zeit ist 

@ Schleien-Stefan
Sei nicht enttäuscht von den SB's und erst recht nicht, wenn einer nicht so gut läuft, also nicht ganz so leicht abtaucht!
Ich hab mittlerweile drei, die alle ein anderes Verhalten zeigen! Und jeder hat seine Berechtigung und fängt an seinem Gewässer extrem. Einer ist mir kaputt gegangen und ich hab ihn wieder repariert - ist jetzt ein sinkendes Modell - funktioniert prima!
Einer bleibt fast immer oben, nur mit langen Zügen taucht er ab, der bringt super Oberflächen-Action der Esoxe.

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## silviomopp (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Patrik83   nachträglich alles Gute !!!!..wir Skorpione....:m


----------



## Patrick83 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bin gerade wieder kommen,war für 1-2 Stunden spinnen...
Nach zirka einer Stunde drop Shoten,knallt mir da ein schöner zirka 70 cm Zander ein!!!
Ich konnte den deutlich sehen!!
Aber während des drills,kurz vor Kante,ist er aus gestiegen!!
Aber so ist das,mal gewinnt der Angler und mal der Fisch!!!


----------



## Patrick83 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



silviomopp schrieb:


> @Patrik83   nachträglich alles Gute !!!!..wir Skorpione....:m




DANKE DANKE!!!!
Es wird an mich gedacht...
Ja wir Skorpione müssen zusammen halten!!!#6#6#6
Achja findest du "Gutze" auch so ätzend???!!!
LoooooL:q:q:q


----------



## silviomopp (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...die übelste Sendung im TV.. !!! aber genug OT....kann erst am Samstag wieder zum See, weil morgen hab ich B-DAY...und da ja alle meine lieben gesammelt haben, werd ich morgen Nachmittag zu meinem Dealer fahren und ihm 2-3 illex aus der Jacke kitzeln...:vik::vik:

schade um den versauten Biss !!


----------



## Veit (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke für die Petris und netten Glückwünsche! #h
Und dir Patrick Alles Gute nachträglich! |birthday:Tut mir sehr leid für dich, dass es mit dem stachligen Geschenk heute nicht geklappt hat, aber der nächste hängt sicher wieder besser. 
Petri an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischangler der vergangenen Tage!#6


----------



## Maok (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wenn hier schon alle OT-mäßig rumglückwünschen mach ich auch ma mit:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Veit! Lass es Dir gutgehen heute! #6

|laola:

Und alles Gute nachträglich an Patrick! |wavey:

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin,moin!
hier ein kleiner bericht von der unterweser bei bremen.
boardy maok und ich waren gestern abend nen bischen wobbeln.die erste überaschung war ein schöner ca.3 pfund schwerer alander bei maok.:qdann war ich an der reihe mit nem ca.47er zander.danach wurde die stelle gewechselt und schon nach wenigen würfen. dann wieder bei maok ein schöner 55er zander.der fisch biss 30 cm. vor land und mann konnte die atacke komplett beobachten(gänsehauteffekt).#t
dann gabs für mich noch nen 30er jungspund.und eine halbe stunde später hab ich den abend dann mit nem 65er zander beendet.bis auf den 65er zander schwimen alle fische wieder.
und alle fische bissen aauf den gleichen köder,nämlich den
salmo perch 8f gs .ist echt der bringer zur zeit an der weser.
für uns weserangler war das ein echt geiler fischtag.:vik:
petri auch für die andern tollen fänge.#6
so noch ein paar fotos.





ca. 3 pfündiger Aland





ca. 47er Zander





ca. 55er Zander





ca. 30er Zander





65er Zander


----------



## crocodile (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern der letzten Tage!

Und dem Dauerfänger Veit alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vielleicht kommt Dein Geburtstagfisch ja auch noch hier rein. Ich denke es ist zumindest nicht sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Master Hecht (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri allen werd morgen auch wieder los 
und @veit noch nen recht herzlichen...
mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Würmchesbader (13. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Fitti schrieb:


> Da ist er :q


 

Damit steht es jetzt 67 zu 62 für dich !

Muss wohl mal langsam wieder los!

Glückwunsch Fitti!


----------



## Patrick83 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Und hier auch nochmal...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Silvio,alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Master Hecht (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so hab heute nen 55er hecht auf nen spinner gefangen...


----------



## Veit (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nach fast einwöchiger Abstinenz war ich heute mal wieder an der Saale hier in Halle angeln und auch dort kann man noch ordentliche Fische fangen. 
Ein schöner Hecht von 83 cm knallte mir auf einen Attractor-Gufi. :vik:


----------



## TJ. (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hab auch endlich mal wieder was zu melden

Klein aber Fein und erst mein 2. Zander dieses Jahr
Hat meinen Köder verfolgt und direkt in Ufernähe gebissen konnte es wunderbar beobachten.





  58cm

Gruß Thomas


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit zum Esox (Super Foto!) und an TJ zum wohlgenährten Stachelritter! #6


----------



## silviomopp (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...und von mir herzlichen Dank an alle Gratulanten hier im Board...werde morgen meinen Geburtstagsfisch fangen !!!!:vik:


----------



## rallye-vid (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Yo silvio, alles JUTE! |schild-g#g

Und Petri an die Fänger #6


----------



## Patrick83 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit,Schöner Fisch!!!
Ich werde am Sonntag auch mal wieder gucken was die Zander so machen...!!


----------



## Luki** (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an Veit, super Foto :g  und an die anderen Fänger!

|birthday: von mir auch an Silvio und nachträglich an Veit

Ich war heut auch wieder los, aber nichts außer 2 Schniepelzandrinos...


----------



## bobbl (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Petri Petri!
Läuft ja richtig geil!
Ich hab mir erfolgreich meinen kleinen Zeh gebrochen ooder extrem geprellt war noch nicht beim Doc. aber laufen macht aua...nix Spinnangeln.


----------



## stanleyclan (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ohh du armer gehe morgen mal an die Aussenalster


bericht folgt


----------



## GuidoOo (14. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geh morgen auch mal wieder los...
zwar scheiß wetter, aber es muss einfach sein 

Alles Gute an die, für die es zutrifft^^(auch nachträglich)
achja petri natürlich auch


----------



## Rakete (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo zusammen,

es liegt zwar schon ein bischen zurück..
trotzdem wollt ich euch den schönen hecht von 1,21m mal zeigen...hatte ihn in der elbe beim faulenzen auf einen 12cm kopyto erwischt..

mfg daniel


----------



## Patrick83 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri,schöne Größe hat der Fisch!!!
Sag mal wo in der Elbe hast du den gefangen,bzw. welche Stadt??


----------



## Rakete (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo 

den hecht hatte ich in einer buhne in der nähe von mühlberg..
ist so ein kleines nest direkt an der elbe.

mfg


----------



## miosga (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,
ich konnte heute morgen auch noch einen Hecht mit einem ca. 8 cm langen gummifisch fangen. Er war 76 cm lang, wog 2 kg und biss am Lüscher Polder.|supergri


----------



## Veit (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ all, aber ganz besonders natürlich an Rakete zum Hechtungetüm! #6

War vorhin auch mal los und hatte gleich zu Beginn 3 Hechte um die 60 cm sowie einen Aussteiger innerhalb einer halben Stunde auf Miss- und Kopyto-Shad, danach garnix mehr. |rolleyes


----------



## silviomopp (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri@ all    bei mir heute SCHNEIDER !!!!!!


----------



## stanleyclan (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi Leute also wie besprochen heute mein Bericht!

war heute aber nicht an der Alster, sondern an meinem Hausgewässer und angekommen sah ich eine große Schwanzflosse aus dem Wasser ragen und dann sah ich ihn! einen riesigen Karpfen der eigentlich sonst gar nicht in unseren Gewässern vorkommt...war bestimmt um die 75! aber ich wollte nur auf Raubfische gehen und ließ den Riesen deshalb im Wasser. nach ein paar würfen bekam ich dann einen guten Biss und konnte ihn auch verwerten, aber nach ca. 10 Sec verabschiedete sich der Hechtschniepel auch schon wieder....*heul*( komischer Weise habe ich den Biss genua dann bekommen, als der HSV mit 1:0 in Führung in Berlin ging) danach ging aber leider nichts mehr. Es sprangen zwar noch ein paar Hechte aber diese ließen sich nicht fangen. Muss aber sowieso mal wieder ein bisschen Equipment aufrüsten

lg stanley

Petri Veit! wenn man immer deine Fische sieht wird man echt neidisch!


----------



## Rakete (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke an alle und ein petri an die fänger,

war heut mal wieder an nem gewässer nähe der elbe.
es war ein sehr zähes angeln und die zander recht faul..umso mehr freute ich mich dann doch noch einen biss verwerten zu können..gebissen hatt der halbstarke auf einen 11cm kopyto in weiß

(hatte kein der ein vernünftiges foto machen konnte)

mfg


----------



## stanleyclan (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petrio dafür


----------



## schadstoff (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Müssen wir dir eigentlich noch ein Petri aussprechen Veit....

Das sollte doch mittlerweile schon Langweilig für dich sein .....aufregender wär es dann bald schon wieder dir zum Schneider zu Gratulieren ? 

Petri an alle !


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit und an Rakete zum Hechtbrummer!#6


----------



## jerkfreak (15. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Rakete: Wenn auch bisl spät, aber Petri zu dem Brocken!!! Und auch dem Zander!

Allen andren Fängern natürlich auch ein Petri...!

Bei mir gabs heute nach einer schier ewig andauernden Durststrecke (bei uns geht momentan einfach rein garnichts!!!) endlich mal wieder nen 54er Schniepel auf nen 5" Long A im Weißfischdekor...! Vllt gehts ez ja endlich mal wieder bissi aufwärts!?


----------



## Peter K. (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Gestern Abend lief es bei mir auch wieder sehr gut.

8 Fische konnten überlistet werden. Dabei kamen 5 auf Wobbler und 3 auf Gummi.
Grössen waren auch gut: 71,69,62,60,58,55,53,50

Und in genau 4 Std gehts wieder ans Wasser. Werde euch vom Ergebnis morgen Nachmittag berichten


----------



## zander55 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage, sind nen paar echt schöne Fische dabei!#6

Stefan alias Carphunter85 und Ich waren auch nicht untätig. Bei uns lief es die letzten male sehr gut, hier mal eine kleine Auswahl der schönsten Fische...


----------



## Patrick83 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

PETRI zu den Fischen,Peter & Zander55!!
Glückwunsch!!
Ich werde nachher auch nochmal mit KöFi-Montage & Spinnrute los ziehen...!!!


----------



## Finke20 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik:

Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben.

War heute mit goolgetter auf der Peene unterwegs. Ich hatte 3 Kontakte konnte leider keinen verwerten :c . Zum Abschluß gab es noch einen 22 cm Brasch auf Mepps Agila 3.
Also kein Schneider zum glück. 

finke20 #h


----------



## Patrick83 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute schon wieder geschneidert...!!
Aber Biss hatte ich auf Köfigrundmontage,während ich das Treibgut entfernt hatte...
Aber es war einfach zuviel Geäst,zwei/drei starke Kopfstöße und Tschüss....


----------



## Patrick83 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja bei uns ging das auf einmal auch richtig ab...Windstufe "10",extrem starke Strömung...
Treibgut ohne Ende in den Montagen...Den Aussschlitzer......
Der Tag war nicht gut!


----------



## Parasit (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

erstmal petri heil an alle erfolgreichen der letzten tage!
heute kann ich auch endlich mal wieder was berichten! bei mir fand heute auf dem Parsteinsee vom hiesigen angelcenter aus ein Raubfisch-Pokalangeln statt, welches ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen konnte...
und nachdem ich mit meinem vater schon 2  von 3 stunden als schneider auf dem see umhergeschippert sind hab ich dann noch einen letzten platzwechsel angeordnet, der letztendlich (leider nur für mich) zum erfolg führte! ich konnte innerhalb der leztzten 20 minuten noch 2 Hechte landen die mir auch den Pokal sichern sollten!! der erste hatte Stolze 98 cm, 14 pfund und verbesserte mein PB von 55 |rolleyes auf 98 cm! der zweite kam kurz danach und hatte 58 cm und wurde wieder zum wachsen in den see geschickt. insgesamt hatte ich 4 bisse bis sie mir den gummischwanz meines wobblers (Freddy von Illex) angefressen hatten. ich hatte leider kein kleber bei um einen neuen anzubringen und somit war das ende dieser angeltour für mich besiegelt! alles in allem ein super tag, wie ich ihn mir besser nicht hätte wünschen können!

anbei noch die bilder zu den hechten.


----------



## martinspro (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle !! Ich bin heute auch Schneider nach hause gegangen ...... 

mfg martin


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



martinspro schrieb:


> Petri an alle !! Ich bin heute auch Schneider nach hause gegangen ......
> 
> mfg martin




Ich auch:c


----------



## silviomopp (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Parasit    Glückwunsch zum PB  und Petri allen anderen...bei mir ist angeln ausgefallen wg. Grippe|krank:


----------



## Sickly (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Parasit,
Toller Fisch!
Den Illes Freddy kenn ich gut, läuft der nicht zu flach für die Jahreszeit? Oder ist der See so flach?
Ich angel den Köder nur im Frühjahr.


----------



## nosn (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo beieinander konnte heute einen 70er hecht mit einen pinken prologic wobbler überlisten.die dame stand auf pink
mfg alex


----------



## miosga (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo,
ich konnte heute wieder 2 hechte an der gleichen Stelle in ca. einer halben stunde fangen. Gewässer war der lüscher polder und köder ein 10 cm Gummifisch-"Hecht". 59 und 63 cm lang. Hab leider kein foto, da ich sie zurück gesetzt habe und keine kamera dabei hatte.


----------



## Parasit (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

danke für die petris!

@ sickly: bei dem see handelt es sich um ein sehr flachen gewässer mit einer durchschnittstiefe von 10 m, wobei wir heute nur den sogenannten "kleinen parsteinsee" beangelt haben in dem es überwiegend nur 2 - 4 m tief ist. das war übrigens der einzige köder meiner kompletten sammlung der heut gefangen hat. nix auf gummi, nix auf blech ...


----------



## GuidoOo (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6
Sauber kann man da nur sagen...

War heute auch mit Boardi Sven los und auch bei uns war das Wetter mehr als,naja ihr wisst schon was ich meine ...
Sturmböen und Regen
Schneider blieb leider nur Sven...sehr unglücklich...
Ich fing anfangs nen 40ger Schniebler auf Rapala Magnum im Barschdesign
und darauf noch nen 60ger? Esox auf Kopyto, der wieder schwimmt:
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/1777/p1020450xm0.jpg
http://img147.*ih.us/img147/p1020450xm0.jpg/1/w640.png
Danach hatte Sven eine stattliche Hechtdame von ü1m direkt unterm Boot zum Biss verlockt, die zickige Dame spuckte nach heftigem Kopfgeschüttle aber den Kopyto einfach wieder aus uind verschwand...
Sven war danach erstmal geschockt und musste das gerade geschehene verarbeiten...


----------



## Rakete (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle fänger besonders an parasit..super hechte:m 

ich war heut auch noch mal am wasser und konnte einen kleinen zander erwischen....

mfg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



martinspro schrieb:


> Petri an alle !! Ich bin heute auch Schneider nach hause gegangen ......
> 
> mfg martin



Dem schließ ich mich an.



			
				parasit schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich finde, dass Der Hecht ein ganzes Stück größer als 98cm rüberkommt! Petri dazu.


----------



## Veit (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war eben nochmal kurz an der Saale in Halle. Wenngleich sonst nichts weiter ging, konnte ich mich doch immerhin mit einem 45er Zanderchen auf Cop-Shad entschneidern.


----------



## Birger (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nabend,
hab die letzten 2 Tage an einem Kiessee bisschen Barsch gefischt, überraschender Weise haben sogar Zander gebissen:


----------



## Omega (16. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo
Sag mal Birger sind die Gummifische von Quantum Gohper ?


----------



## Rakete (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@birger..sind wirklich super schöne bilder..schön anzusehen..|wavey:


----------



## Birger (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jup, das ist der Gopher. Die Farben roach und brownie sind echt klasse in klaren Gewässern, gerade auch wenn der Boden hell ist (Sand z.B.). Der grüne Shad ist ein Bass assasin, für Barsch immer ein Reißer, ich habe allerdings von 7 Zandern 6 auf den Gopher gefangen, die mochten den irgendwie lieber. 
Ich war leider alleine unterwegs, dann sind die Fotos immer nicht so ganz gut, es geht besser, ich weiß. Nächstes WE dann bessere Bilder (wenns da noch gut beißt, das weiß man ja nie).


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...trotzdem geile Bilder Birger...
...dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...


----------



## Patrick83 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die erfolgreichen Fänger!!!


----------



## Patrick83 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Abend!
Ich konnte heute Nachmittag in der Hamburger Hafencity (an einer geheimen  ) Stelle,einen Hecht von genau 80cm und zirka 8-9 Pfd. mit einem Drakovitchsystem überlisten!
Die Zander und Barsche wollten heute nicht so wirklich...
Bild stell ich rein,wenn ich es habe...!


----------



## GuidoOo (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei den Bildern kann ich den anderen nur zustimmen,
echt schöne Bilder Birger!

Bei mir gabs heute nen Hechtle auf guten alten Effzett-Blinker:
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/6273/p1020465oy8.jpg
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/p1020465oy8.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## bennson (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

welche kopytos würdet ihr mir empfehlen?? Also welche größe !?

Hatte so an die 10er gedacht ^^


----------



## Patrick83 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ausprobieren!
Ich selber Fische meist mit der Größe 4/L!
Was ist denn dein Zielfisch???
Barsch/Hecht/Zander....?
Aber bevor du antwortest,guck mal lieber bei der Boardsuche nach solchen Fragen/Thread`s!!!!
Der Thread ist eigentlich NUR für Fangmeldungen!


----------



## paul188 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen! Schöne Fische und Bilder dabei#6

War gestern mit boardie hansemann28 unterwegs.
Bei mir gab es leider nur Kleinzeug,aber hansemann alias Heinz konnte einen schönen Zander verhaften.

Bin dann heute nochmal alleine los gewesen und da lief es dann besser für mich. 3 Fische konnten fotografiert werden.

Gruß paul


----------



## Patrick83 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So wie vorhin schon geschrieben,war ich heute mit ein paar Boardi`s in der Hamburger Hafencity...
Die Fische wollten heute zwar nicht so richtig...
Aber eine Fangmeldung habe ich doch noch zu machen....



http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/171108221108_Wieder-Belichtungvon100_3022.JPG
Genau 80 cm,zirka 8-9Pfd.
Gebissen auf ein Drakovitchsystem.

Ps:Seltsamer Weise konnte ich das Bild nicht hier hoch laden..


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Patrick83 schrieb:


> Genau 80 cm,zirka 8-9Pfd.



Meine Kristallkugel sagt: Zander. :q

Petri!


----------



## rallye-vid (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel sagt: Zander. :q



Glaube die ist kaputt


----------



## honeybee (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel sagt: Zander. :q
> 
> Petri!



Sieh doch sein Posting weiter oben 




> Abend!
> Ich konnte heute Nachmittag in der Hamburger Hafencity (an einer geheimen  ) Stelle,einen Hecht von genau 80cm und zirka 8-9 Pfd. mit einem Drakovitchsystem überlisten!
> Die Zander und Barsche wollten heute nicht so wirklich...
> Bild stell ich rein,wenn ich es habe...!


----------



## Patrick83 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel sagt: Zander. :q
> 
> Petri!



Danke!
Aber leider war es kein Stachelritter sondern ein Entenschnabel!


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Glaube die ist kaputt



Ach Mist, entweder kaputt oder verlegt - so sind sie, die Kristallkugeln... :q

Na, da das Bild ja jetzt da is: Nochmal Petri (zum HECHT!).

:m

@honeybee: hab ich wohl übersehen. hehe. :q


----------



## ChrisHH (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*







Heute gab's für mich endlich mal wieder einen richtig guten Zander, bei dem 2 cm an der 80er Marke fehlten...


----------



## Patrick83 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Christian!!|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

....@paule:g...ein ganz dickes Petri von mir zu den schönen Fischen...da habt ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen...müssen ja eigentlich nochmal einen mit Holger und Micha ausangeln...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## paul188 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jo, das müssen wir mal in Angriff nehmen.
2008 wird das wohl nichts mehr werden|kopfkrat
Nächstes Jahr wird sich bestimmt mal ein Termin ergeben.
Und nach dem angeln..... hoch die Tassen!

Gruß paul.


----------



## Tagger (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute morgen nach fast 20 Jahren Angelabstinenz in 2 Stunden 2 Sechziger gefangen.

Den ersten sogar gleich beim ersten Wurf :vik:

Als Dankeschön ist er mir nach dem Abhaken leider aus den Händen entglitten und ins Wasser gerutscht 

Der 2. musste dann mit zum Essen kommen.

1.
http://img369.*ih.us/my.php?image=bild017ky1.jpghttp://img369.*ih.us/img369/5498/bild017ky1.th.jpghttp://img369.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif

2.
http://img510.*ih.us/img510/8467/bild018ho2.th.jpghttp://img510.*ih.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Peter K. (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische, Petri dazu !

Am Sonntag war bei uns der Fehlbissteufel los. Hatten ungelogen 10 Fehlbisse, wobei ich 2 verwerten konnte.
Ein schöner mitte 60er und ein 55er kamen dabei raus.


----------



## Ranger (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Peter Petri zu den Fischen, aber kannst Du bitte mal die Größe der Bilder ändern, die sind einfach zu groß bzw. untereinander wäre besser/übersichtlicher...


----------



## G-hunter (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war gestern auch los war aber nichts aber petri an die die was gefangen haben


----------



## Peter K. (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Ranger

Bei mir sehen die klein aus, jedoch habe ich nicht bedacht, dass ich eine Auflösung von 1600x1025 eingestellt habe.
Zukünftig werde ich die Bilder verkleinern..
Danke für den Tip


----------



## carp-kutte (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!! 

Mein bester Barsch den ich bis jetzt gefangen habe. 
Wir hatten leider kein Maßband dabei. Aber über 40cm war er bestimmt. Gefangen im Bodden nähe Rügendamm.

Schöne Grüsse Carp-kutte. #h

http://img404.*ih.us/my.php?image=barschqf6.jpg


----------



## carp-kutte (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo ich noch mal !!

Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum man das Foto nicht gleich sieht !? #c  Aber vieleicht fummelt das ja irgend einer wieder hin.
Im Karpfenforum hat das auch schon mal geklappt. Danke!!

Schöne Grüsse carp-kutte


----------



## schrauber78 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@kutte petri zu dem schönen Barsch! Ist echt ein schöner Kracher, den man nicht alle Tage fängt


----------



## lsski (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich weiß was !

Wen du beim http://*ih.us/ bei deiner auswahl des Url´s ganz nach unten scrollst ist da noch 

*+ Show Advanced Linking*

Da dann mal klicken und Hallo #h

*Direct link to image *

Da ist dein Bild 

So und nicht anders !!

PS: super Fisch das Bild gehört größer das sollte nicht versteckt werden !


LG Jeff


----------



## floxfisch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@all
Ein fettes Petri für die Fänge und Fänger der letzten Zeit, sind ja wirklich richtig schöne Exemplare dabei.



Peter K. schrieb:


> Schöne Fische, Petri dazu !
> 
> Am Sonntag war bei uns der Fehlbissteufel los. Hatten ungelogen 10 Fehlbisse, wobei ich 2 verwerten konnte.
> Ein schöner mitte 60er und ein 55er kamen dabei raus.



@Peter K.
Also den Trick mit den zwei verwerteten Fehlbissen musst du unbedingt mal erklären, dann mach ich das nur noch so....

Gruß
floxfehlbissfisch


----------



## martinspro (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönene Fischen, echt schöner Barsch 


mfg martin


----------



## Patrick83 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Ich werde nachhher auch nochmal mit der "Gerte" los ziehen...!!


----------



## LocalPower (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sooo zwar ohne Bild, aber das post ich dann dochmal hier rein :q

Ich durfte gestern meine Hechtjungfräulichkeit nach 1 1/2 Jahren Raubfischangelns beenden und aus der Potsdamer Havel einen
schönen 70er Entenschnabel landen  :l


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Ich durfte gestern meine Hechtjungfräulichkeit nach 1 1/2 Jahren Raubfischangelns beenden und aus der Potsdamer Havel einen
> schönen 70er Entenschnabel landen  :l



Grazinger zur Premiere! #6 Hoffe da werden noch Einige folgen!


----------



## silviomopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum ersten Schniepel, hoffe , das die Mama des Hechtes noch anbeißt......#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War gestern mit boardie Camouflage unterwegs und konnte ingesamt drei Zander verbuchen.Der kleinste hatte 47 cm und  durfte wieder schwimmen. Den 57ziger und 81ziger haben Wir mitgenommen. Auf dem Bildern ist bißchen Blut zusehen hab den 81ziger  vergessen abzuwaschen bevor Wir den fotografiert haben.


----------



## LocalPower (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Petri zum ersten Schniepel, hoffe , das die Mama des Hechtes noch anbeißt......#6



Die darf dann aber weiter mit den Flossen wackeln |rolleyes


----------



## silviomopp (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

du sollst ja auch nur in den Genuss dieses Drilles kommen und nicht den Fsch essen....lol


genug, OT !!:vik:


----------



## Master Hecht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hab heute nen rabenschwarzen Tag erwischt drei Hecht knapp vorm Kescher verloren darunter auch nen 80er...

naja petri an alle anderen...


----------



## Luki** (19. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger,

ich war heut auch wieder von 14.30 bis 18.00 Uhr Spinnen an der Donau.
Lief wieder mal nichts, doch dann wenigstens entschneidert um 17.50 Uhr biss dann doch noch nach ca. 1 km Strecke ein 52 cm Zander auf Turbotail-Twister. Der erste Zander mit Twister dieses Jahr:vik:
Er durfte dann natürlich wieder Schwimmen#6

War schon nicht schlecht, endlich mal wieder ein "maßiger", wenn auch knapp, nach 2 Monaten "Flaute", vielleicht geht es ja jetzt wieder aufwärts, wenns dann richtig kalt wird und das Wasser wieder steigt durch Schnee und Regen in den nächsten Tagen...

Gruß


----------



## Veit (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich konnte bei einer ausgedehnten Nachttour an der Saale im Halleschen Stadtgebiet 2 Hechte von ca. 60 und knapp 70 cm sowie einen Zanderschniepel überlisten. Desweiteren gab es noch einen Fehlbiss. Köder: Kopyto-Gufi und Suxxes-Wobbler.


----------



## Clown (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil Veit. Respekt. Hast du die alle in der Nacht gefangen? Um welche Uhrzeit ungefähr. Möchte es Morgen vielleicht auch in meinem Hausgewässer abends oder Nachts probieren?


----------



## Veit (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Clown: Jepp, war von 0 Uhr bis 3 Uhr am Wasser. Die Hechte kamen beide gegen 1:30 Uhr kurz hintereinander, der Zandrino kurz vor Schluss.


----------



## zanderzone (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Clown: Jepp, war von 0 Uhr bis 3 Uhr am Wasser. Die Hechte kamen beide gegen 1:30 Uhr kurz hintereinander, der Zandrino kurz vor Schluss.


 
Wat is mit Arbeiten?? Verstehe gar nicht, wie Du soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen kannst.. Würd jeden Morgen mit Streichhölzern in den Augen im Büro sitzen!! Aber trotzdem dickes Petri!


----------



## Anek20dot (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!!!  ja es gibt so schöne Berufe wie "STUDENT"


----------



## Geckoloro (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute auch mal wieder beim angeln.

Ergebnis: 6 Hechte zw. 52 und 66, 2 Hechte zw. 40-45, 2 Fehlbisse, 3 verloren

Fotos hab ich keine gemacht.

Gruß,


----------



## Hackersepp (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Das Leben eines Studenten ist oft nicht so erholsam wie es scheint. Es kommt immer auf das Fach an! Da gibt es extreme Unterschiede. 

So nebenbei: Veit studiert meines Wissens nicht, und kann sich die vielen Angeltage trotzdem  ermöglichen :q 

Das ist LEidenschaft!

Naja, jetzt ma wieder zum eigtl. Thema:

Ein Bild für *HEWAZA:*

Den Gierhals musste ich einfach fotografieren:q ( Köder ist ein 12cm Kopyto) 

Wahrscheinlich haben die großen ZAnder nicht gebissen, weil ich nur "kleinere" Köder verwendet habe. Ich muss es wohl nächstes Mal mit 40cm Gummifischen versuchen, wenn die alle nur auf große Beute aus sind.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wat is mit Arbeiten?? Verstehe gar nicht, wie Du soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen kannst.. Würd jeden Morgen mit Streichhölzern in den Augen im Büro sitzen!! Aber trotzdem dickes Petri!



Ich glaube, er hat schonmal erwähnt, dass er Student ist... 

Wieder ONTOPIC: 
Letzte Zeit bei vier INTENSIVSTEN Angeln sowohl mit Köfi als auch auf Gummi nicht einen ANFASSER, ich krieg die Krise, wenns so weiter geht


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich wollte Euch mal noch meinen Größten der Boddentour letzte Woche zeigen: 110cm, Köder war ein Pulse Shad in 15cm perlmutt.


----------



## bobbl (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum geilen Hecht!


----------



## Veit (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, vorallem Aalround-Spinner zum Meterhecht! 

@ Zanderzone: Es soll auch Leute geben, die erst nachts ans Wasser können, weil sie von Mittag bis spät abends arbeiten.  Schonmal darauf gekommen?! Zur Zeit hab ich echt genug Stress, da muss ich allenfalls aufpassen, dass ich nicht mit Streichhölzern in den Augen am Wasser stehe. #t


----------



## Clown (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Veit, ja es gibt ja doch noch das Arbeitende Volk.... Eine Frage wie ist denn der Gewässeruntergrund in der Saale? Mein Hausgewässer ist die Isar. Die hat relativ große Bruchsteine am Grund und man bleibt mir gummiköder sehr oft hängen.Habe es mit Tieflaufende Wobbler probiert(3-4m Rappala Minnow), aber der Erfolg blieb aus. Man fängt auch Momentan sehr schlecht bei uns. Mfg


----------



## Angler-NRW (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Ich wollte Euch mal noch meinen Größten der Boddentour letzte Woche zeigen: 110cm, Köder war ein Pulse Shad in 15cm perlmutt.



Petri zur Bodden-Mama. Das lässt ja hoffen. Bin Do. bis So. an den Bodden. Hoffe es läuft...


----------



## dodo12 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle! Wirklich schöne Fische , die ihr da fangt?


----------



## HEWAZA (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Das Leben eines Studenten ist oft nicht so erholsam wie es scheint. Es kommt immer auf das Fach an! Da gibt es extreme Unterschiede.
> 
> So nebenbei: Veit studiert meines Wissens nicht, und kann sich die vielen Angeltage trotzdem ermöglichen :q
> 
> ...


 
Nicht schlecht, aber ich glaub meiner war kleiner http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2222562&postcount=2814


----------



## zanderzone (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dann wünsche ich allen mal ein Erfolgreiches Wochenende, bei dem Wetter!!!


----------



## zanderzone (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Veit schrieb:


> Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, vorallem Aalround-Spinner zum Meterhecht!
> 
> @ Zanderzone: Es soll auch Leute geben, die erst nachts ans Wasser können, weil sie von Mittag bis spät abends arbeiten.  Schonmal darauf gekommen?! Zur Zeit hab ich echt genug Stress, da muss ich allenfalls aufpassen, dass ich nicht mit Streichhölzern in den Augen am Wasser stehe. #t


 
Das ist natürlich ein Argument;-) Leuchtet mir ein! Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg! Und Augen aufhalten nicht vergessen:q


----------



## bobbl (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Meint ihr es würde sich lohnen am SO ne runde Spinnen zu gehen?|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Keinesfalls, da machen die Fische Pause...#q

Mensch Jungs, Back2Topic: FANGBERICHTE!!!

|offtopic|offtopic|offtopic


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bei uns war das Wetter heute den ganzen Tag mies, so das ich kein Problem damit hatte im Büro zu bleiben... Ständig fies kalter Wind, versetzt mit Regen, und dann ab und an noch mal Böen mit echt hohen Windgeschwindigkeiten => da muss ich nicht angeln gehen... #d

Gegen 16.00 Uhr dann plötzlich so eine Ruhe? Mal aus dem Fenster geschaut, und siehe da: Es wird zwar langsam Dunkel, der Himmel ist voll dunkler Wolken, aber der Wind ist fast weg und es regnet kaum. Da könnte man doch...

16.20 am See angekommen und die Jerkrute mit den neuen Ködern aus dem Kofferraum geholt. Mal sehen wie der neue Köder so geht? Und siehe da: Schei$e! Sieht echt nicht gut aus, sinkt für meinen Geschmack zu schnell, flankt dabei nicht, na ja. Aber man kann es ja mal testen... Schon nach wenigen Würfen beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das wir beide keine Freunde werden, der Lauf gefällt mir nicht besonders. Aber andererseits muss er mir ja auch nicht gefallen, sondern den Fischen!|kopfkrat

Biss! Cool, zwar kein besonderer Fang, aber für mein Verhältnis zum Köder und angesichts der äußeren Umstände freue ich mich ehrlich über den ca. 60cm langen Hecht. Inzwischen regnet es, und ich kann den Fisch direkt im Wasser abhaken. Wasser von oben, die Hände nass, der Wind wird wieder mehr, es wird immer dunkler => gegen 16.40 sitze ich wieder im Auto und mache mich auf den Rückweg.

Und jetzt sitze ich wieder am Schreibtisch, aber der kurze Ausflug war echt nett, auch wenn ich jetzt erst mal die Haare und Klamotten trocknen muss... Schön warm im Büro! #6


----------



## minden (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...schon erstaunlich, das die "untigen" Bilder zeitlich keinen Monat auseinander liegen :hmm:  

Noch vor einigen Wochen sommerliche Farben...





...und nachtaktive Zander...





...heute dagegen weihnachtsstimmung...




...den Hund freuts...




...und wir blieben Schneider ;-) 

Naja, der Wetterumschwung war auch nicht wirklich fördert für die Fresslaune der Z´s und das Wasser war von gestern auf heute sautrüb geworden,...aber wer weiss,...vielleicht haben sie sich schon bald dran gewöhnt und die Zander spielen wieder mit....


----------



## karpfen09 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Servus Hatte dieses Jahr meinen größten hecht gefangen an der tauber Er war 16 Pfund Schwer und 98 Cm lang habe ihn im September um 7:10 mit Köderfisch gefangen.Hatte gerade den köderfisch zu Wasser gelassen und ehe ich die rute in den Rutenhalter legen konnte zog die Pose schon ab.

Grus karpfen09


----------



## Stachelritter86 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Karpfen09: Petri. 

Du kannst ja doch recht ansehnliche Postings schreiben. Das hat aber im Eixendorfer Stausee Thread ganz anders ausgesehen. Da konnte man ja nichtmal die Intention deines Postings erraten....

Weiter so. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Master Hecht (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so hab heute mal wieder nen54er winzling gefangen...
köder wie fast immer roter Belly Dancer...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich kann nen mords 30er Hechtling melden sonst war heute nichts zu machen


----------



## smudeo01 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

grüße aus dillich


----------



## duck_68 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute hatte ich auch mal wieder einen richtigen "Glückstag" Zwei Hechte mit ca. 70 und einen Zander mit 85 - so könnte es eigentlich weitergehen


----------



## duck_68 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



smudeo01 schrieb:


> grüße aus der angelscheune dillich




Toller Hecht - Glückwunsch dem Fänger#6


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow|bigeyes!!!*Fettes Petri* nach Dillich#6#6#6!Da hatt er sich bestimmt gefreut.Wo hatt den gezogen? Neuenhain,Silbersee?Oder etwa Schwalm|supergri.Wie groß, wie schwer?


----------



## Promachos (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich auch mal wieder einen richtigen "Glückstag" Zwei Hechte mit ca. 70 und einen Zander mit 85 - so könnte es eigentlich weitergehen



Martin,

ein dickes Petri zu deinen schönen Fängen! Lass aber auch noch ein paar für mich drin

Gruß Promachos


----------



## maesox (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ein riesen Petri allen Fängern!! Besonders zur Hechtgranate!!

Waren heute auch am Wasser. Konnten fünf Hechte bis lediglich knappe 60cm fangen.

Auf Fotos wurde heute bei dem "saukalten" Wetter versichtet!

Schön wars trotzdem|rolleyes

Viele Grüße Matze (maesox),Olli (hechtschaedl) u Jürgen #h

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/3598/img1522jc3.jpg


----------



## Birger (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey, geht keiner los bei dem Wetter?
Ich wollte ja heute morgen, aber meine Sommerreifen sagten nach 100m Fahrt lieber doch nicht.

Aber die letzten Tage waren noch ganz gut, am Samstag hatte ich einen 43er Barsch und gestern einen mit 40,5cm. Dazu ein paar kleine Zander bis 50cm und einige Barsche um 30cm. Alles vom Ufer in einem Kiessee. 
Die besten Köder waren wieder der grüne Bass Assasin in 4 Inch und der Gopher in royal swede (dieses komische blau, sind die voll drauf abgefahren) und in roach.
Bilder nur mal von den größeren Barschen,der Rest ist wie immer auf unserer HP.
P.S.: alles mit Stahl + gelber Geflochtener, stört die Dicken Barsche überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Tisie (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi Birger,

Petri Heil zu den schönen Barschen #6 ... die haben ja extrem rote Flossen bei Euch, das sieht echt super aus |bigeyes ... obwohl die Färbung sonst ja rel. blass ist (Kiessee eben).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Clown (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Respekt wunderschöne Barsche. Petri Heil. Will Morgen früh raus.

Gruß
Clown


----------



## Andy Südkamp (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin moin...

war gestern mit dominik am Wasser zum GuFieren....
geangelt haben wir von 9-16 uhr....
gefangen haben wir,allerdings nicht sonderlich gut...
die z-fische waren sehr sehr beißfaul und somit kamen am ende magere 2 Zander um die 45cm raus....




1 barsch stürzte sich am nachmittag dann noch wie ein wilder auf dominiks attractor....leider auch der einzige....





den schlusspunkt konnte ich mit einem schönen 90er Winterhecht setzen....5900gr brachte der bursche auf die waage....gebissen hat er auf einen 11er Kopyto in fluogelb/rot


----------



## Easy_1978 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen fischen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ich habe die letzten Tage auch ein paar Fische gefangen...
...der Hecht hatte schätzungsweise mitte 80zig...
...Zander geht im Moment nichts vernünftiges, bei 50zig ist Schluss...
...zum Glück ist das Wasser jetzt trüber geworden, vorher war es ziemlich klar...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...gestern hat es endlich wieder mit den Zandern geklappt...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische, Petri! #6

Und krasse Farben:

Red Arc
Orangene Schnur (Waku?)
Rosa Gufi-Schwanz

Manche Fische schrecken vor nichts zurück... :m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ist die Spiderwire...


----------



## maesox (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sauber Jungs!!!!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Lemmingx (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ist die Spiderwire...


 
sorry für offtopic aber kannst du etwas positives oder negatives über die schnur sagen?Hab sie auch liegen,nur noch nicht auf der Rolle.PN reicht,nicht das es Ärger gibt


----------



## d0ni (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich sags euch, wasn SCHEISS tag ^^

war von 15.30 - 16.45

Geangelt hab ich mit nem ziemlich großen GuFi glaube der hat 18-20cm. Gleich beim 3. Wurf is mir einer ausgeschlitzt, naja net so schlimm^^.
Um 16.20 wars dann soweit, GuFi weit raus geballert, langsam reingekurbelt und DIREKT am Ufer schnappt sich ein fetter Hecht meinen GuFi, somit war mein Herz in der Hose und Puls auf 180^^, hab ich gezittert eh xD. Der Drill hat ca 10 Minuten gedauert, Kescher hingehalten "verdammt, passt net rein) 

Naja trotzdem versucht, dabei hat sich dann der Haken in den Kescher gefressen und der Fisch hat bisschen gezappelt und ab war er.
achja, er war ca 100-110 cm lang (ca so wie mein letzer)

Nach ca 1 Minute Rasender Wut hab ich den Fisch dann direkt vor mir am Ufer gesehn (net weg geschwommen), Hände rein und weg  war er x((

MITLEID BITTE X(((


----------



## Steph75 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@stefanwitteborg
Dickes Petri. Schöne Fische.
Seit wann fischt du denn Red Arc. Hab ich dich noch nicht genug abgeschreckt,als mir neulich der Bügel wegflog?  

P.S und nun hör endlich auf mit diesen Mini-Gufis zu angeln


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle ... super fische die letzen Tage !! ... @ doni ... ok ... mein mitleid hast du ... *besserwisserisch*: aber warum nich mit der hand gelandet ?? geht bei dicken fische echt viel leichter !! vor allem wenn der kescher noch zu klein is !!!


----------



## d0ni (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

weils bergab gegangen is^^

kescher is mir dann anfangs besser vorgekommen, war leider ein fehler^^


zudem kann ich die handlandung noch net so gut


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern! #6

Ich war heute auch am See und habe versucht eine Hecht zu überlisten - leider ohne Erfolg. 

Stattdessen habe ich schon beim 3. Wurf mal wieder einen Marmorkarpfen gehakt, der aber nach ein paar Sekunden wieder ab war. Habe dann noch ein bisschen weiter mit Gummi gefischt, und versucht doch noch einen Hecht zu fangen. Kam aber natürlich anders:

Marmorkarpfen mit 1,38 und wohl irgendwo um 80 oder 90 Pfund. Bessere Bilder gibt es leider nicht, alleine hat man nicht so die Möglichkeiten der Präsentation...

Am Wochenende werde ich wieder versuchen ob es nicht doch mit Hecht klappt...

CU Stefan


----------



## rallye-vid (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Stefan,

wenigstens kein Schneider


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Stefan Karpfenschreck  

Petri...Hast du schon allen Namen gegeben?


----------



## Birger (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Schleien Stefan: wahnsinns Klops! Hat der gebissen? Passiert ja auch ab und zu mal, finde die aber echt hässlich (sorry), aber Drill kommt sicher gut.

War heute auch ganz kurz los vor der Arbeit und konnte neben einigen Kleineren einen 39er Barsch verhaften, knapp die 40er Marke verpasst. Wäre dann aber auch der vierte 40er in 5 Tagen gewesen, etwas frech. Am WE hol ich ihn mir aber


----------



## Tisie (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zur dicken Marmorette, Stefan #6 ... war sicher ein druckvoller Drill?! Aber Du hast ja Glück gehabt, daß die Räuber sowieso nicht gebissen haben. Nervig ist es, wenn die Zander beißen und man von so einem hässlichen Schleimfisch 'ne halbe Stunde vom Zanderangeln abgehalten wird |gr:

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Veit (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen, der vergangenen Tage! #6

Ich war heute abend mit Brassenkaiser an der Saale in Halle angeln. Und nach nunmehr einer raubfischlosen Woche (kaum Zeit zum Angeln gehabt), konnte ich endlich mal wieder Erfolg verzeichnen. :vik:
Zunächst aber hatte Brassenkaiser Fischkontakt auf Kopyto-Gufi. Der Schuppenträger blieb bereits nach kurzem Widerstand in irgendeinem Hinderniss hängen und wir spekulierten schon auf einen Wels. :q Nach ca. 10 Minuten Drill |bigeyes gelang es Brassenkaiser dann das Monster endlich zu landen. Ein Hecht von knapp 60 cm kam zum Vorschein.... :g




Ich musste erstmal lange gegens Abschneidern ankämpfen und als ich dann endlich einen Biss auf Ugly Duckling-Wobbler bekam, schlitze der vermutliche Zander dann auch noch nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen aus. #q An anderer Stelle hats dann aber doch geklappt und ein ca. 60 cm langer Kammschupper hing sicher am Kopyto-Shad.




Später gabs dann ebenfalls auf Kopyto noch einen richtig guten Einsteiger kurz vom Ufer, der einen netten Drill lieferte. Die Landung glückte und das Vermessen des schönes Hechtes ergab stattliche 87 cm.


----------



## maesox (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

*Petri Stefan, zu deinem Marmor-Kracher!!!!!!!*
*Du ziehst die Biester wohl magisch an!!!!#6#6#6*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@steph75: Danke...habe ja jetzt 3 Red Arc, dann kann ich auswechseln...und das mit den Mini-Gufis ist so ne Sache...der Hecht hat auf nen 13ner gebissen, aber durch die Bank sind die kleineren bei mir fängiger...

Beste Grüsse

...den anderen Fängern ein dickes Petri...


----------



## Hackersepp (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

verdammte Sch****** , was für ein Viech von Marmorkarpfen! 

Mit welchem Gerät musstest du denn um den Fisch bangen?

gruß hackersepp


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Mit welchem Gerät musstest du denn um den Fisch bangen?



Da wird nicht gebangt, das ist inzwischen eher Routine, habe dieses Jahr 10 Stück gelandet, alle ab 1,28 aufwärts. Drill ist hart, aber eigentlich nicht problematisch. Kein Wälzen, Rollen oder Springen, nur mit voller Kraft gradeaus... |bigeyes

Mit Harisson VHF -75g, Daiwa Branzino und 15lbs PowerPro dauert der Drill 5 bis 10 Minuten.

An der leichten Spinne etwas länger... :vik:


----------



## Patrick83 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Veit-Crew!


----------



## Patrick83 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Stefan zu deinem Mamorkarpfen!
Das war bestimmt ein knallharter Drill an der Spinnrute?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute abend hats immerhin wieder zur Entschneiderung gereicht. 
Ein ca. 55er Zander ging mir an der Saale im Stadtgebiet Halle auf Kopyto-Gufi. Sonst kein weiterer Biss.


----------



## Patrick83 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri mein Freund!
Sag mal gehst du nur noch Nachts los???


----------



## Clown (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit zu den jüngsten Fangerfolgen.:m


----------



## Patrick83 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*






Moinsen!
Ich war mal für eine Stunde,an einem See bei mir um die Ecke...
Ich hatte es zwar auf was größeres ab gesehen,aber besser als zu schneidern...!!! 
http://img246.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsci0399jd6.jpg58cm Hecht






http://img246.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsci0399jd6.jpg
http://img246.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsci0399jd6.jpg


----------



## Patrick83 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hmmm,irgendwie kann ich das Pic hier nicht online stellen..
Macht nichts war sowieso keine Granate!


----------



## Veit (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu deinem Hecht, Patrick!


Patrick83 schrieb:


> Sag mal gehst du nur noch Nachts los???


NEIN! 

Ich war heute vormittag mit Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser mal wieder an der Weißen Elster und während ich dort bei den zwei bisherigen Versuchen in diesem Jahr nur je einen Biss hatte, waren die Hechte heute richtig gut drauf. Ich habe es ausschließlich mit 14er Kopyto-Shad versucht und bekam darauf immerhin sechs eindeutige Bisse. Zwei hingen garnicht erst, einer ist ausgeschlitzt und 3 Hechte konnte ich landen. Brassenkaiser hatte leider nur zwei Bisse auf Sandra-Twister und konnte davon einen Hecht zum kurzen Landgang überreden.
Leider waren die Esoxe alle nur ca. 60 cm lang, Spass hats aber trotzdem gemacht, zumal wir ein so gutes Beißen nicht erwartet hatten. |supergri  Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dort auf jeden Fall mit noch größeren Ködern angeln.


----------



## Zanderlui (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den schönen fängen hier!!!


----------



## zanderzone (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Um 18 Uhr is et auch schon dunkel ;-)


----------



## silviomopp (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @all   ...werde morgen früh mal losziehen, mal sehen, wie es laüft !!

@ veit   , hast du mal gezählt, wie viel du in diesem Jahr hattest ?? ist ja Rekordverdächtig...Hätte auch nicht gedacht, das man an der Elster so gut fangen kann.. das war vor 10-15 Jahren eine reinste Dreckpfütze...Ich hatte damals als einziger einen Aal von 96 cm gefangen ...ist aber schon 20 jahre her...lol


----------



## minden (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöne Fische und Strecken dabei,...Hut ab#6

War auch mal wieder unterwegs,...wer mag, hier ein kleiner Bericht 

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2008/vertikalangeln/index.html



Ansonsten lass ich die Fische meist im Wasser momentan,...is ja eisig kalt draußen

Aber der hier wollte gerne aufs Foto, kleiner Barsch auf 27er Gummi#c


----------



## Hackersepp (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jetzt könnte ich mit einem Kommentar dazu ganz leicht zum Boardferkel werden....|supergri (Der wollte doch bloß am S...... lut.....) 
----------------------------------------------------------

Der hat sich ganz schön übernommen der kleine ! 

Da sieht man mal wieder wie gierig die kleinen Stachelritter sind.


----------



## paul188 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen!
Bin gerade auch vom Rhein zurück....

Leider ist mir ein richtig fetter Zander kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt.:c... 

Zuvor konnte ich einen 65er und 55er fangen.

Gruß paul


----------



## minden (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri (noch) Steinpackungkraxler#h


----------



## paul188 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja, aber nicht mehr lange|supergri


----------



## stanleyclan (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Paul biste n Vampier???  ( erstes Foto) .......PETRI!!!!

lg


----------



## smudeo01 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri. war heute auch mal los. habe nen 60er auf nen kopyto gefangen und nooch nen schönen auf castaic real bait in 30 cm länge. leider ein handy foto aber man kann es erkennen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri den Fängern...
...der Hecht hat doch was...

@paule:..das ist ärgerlich, aber beim nächten Mal landest du ihn sicher...aber die beiden Zander sind ja nicht schlecht...petri dazu


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*


----------



## kohlie0611 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



smudeo01 schrieb:


> petri. war heute auch mal los. habe nen 60er auf nen kopyto gefangen und nooch nen schönen auf castaic real bait in 30 cm länge. leider ein handy foto aber man kann es erkennen


Petri!Da hat sich die Investition in ne 30cm Castaic ja schon gelohnt#6Ich war heut in Neuenhain, nur gefangen hab ich nix:c


----------



## d0ni (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@smudeo01

wie groß war er denn?^^


----------



## eddyguru (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nabend Leute,

@Paul 
Schade,der Nächste schaut in die Cam!

Kumpel jigzzle und ich waren heute auch ein wenig unterwegs.
7 Zander,1 Hecht und 1 Barsch waren die Ausbeute.Köder waren Fin-S 5,34" und Bass Assassin Shad in 7".

http://www.imagehut.eu/images/86169zander1.jpg
http://www.imagehut.eu/images/54269zander3.jpg
http://www.imagehut.eu/images/53629zander4.jpg
http://www.imagehut.eu/images/15793zander5.jpg


gruß

Eddy


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wenn ich Eure Fänge sehe, dann kribbelt's mir gleich in den Händen, dass ich auch endlich wieder raus komme...
Momentan einfach keine Zeit :c


----------



## GuidoOo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

....echt zu beneiden..schöne Fische dabei!

War heute auch los..für sage und schreibe eine Stunde...
Erfolg gleich Null aber auch kein Wunder.,..wann wird das wasser nurmal wieder trüber 
JEdenfalls hab ich einen HEcht von 70cm gesehen und weiß, das es sie noch gibt 
Mfg GUido


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war Heute auch mal wieder los, nur leider konnte ich nicht mehr als einen Biss beim Anziehen des Gufi's vermerken.
Der Bissspuren nach war es auch nur einer der kleineren Sorte.
Momentan beißen bei uns wenn überhaupt nur Schniepels ansonsten garnichts. Ist nen bissl. ko isch


----------



## Veit (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



silviomopp schrieb:


> @ veit   , hast du mal gezählt, wie viel du in diesem Jahr hattest ?? ist ja Rekordverdächtig...Hätte auch nicht gedacht, das man an der Elster so gut fangen kann.. das war vor 10-15 Jahren eine reinste Dreckpfütze...Ich hatte damals als einziger einen Aal von 96 cm gefangen ...ist aber schon 20 jahre her...lol



Ja, an diese Verhältnisse kann ich mich sogar noch erinnern, als ich ein kleines Kind war, hat dort immer alles mörderlich gestunken, aber das Gewässer hat sich sehr gut erholt.
Ich zähle die Fische nicht mehr. Denke aber Zander hatte ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mindestens 200 Stück und Hechte in Anbetracht der guten Fänge in den letzten Wochen auch nicht allzu viel weniger.

Petri an alle anderen Raubfischfänger!!!#6


----------



## Doc Plato (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Eddy, Du bist dick geworden! 
Axo, Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## miosga (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich konnte heute noch einen 54 cm Hecht auf Gummifisch fangen.


----------



## silviomopp (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, bin heute Dank meiner eigenen Dummheit schneider geblieben. Hatte 2 gute Bisse auf Mans-shad ,konnte die aber trotz Zusatzdrilling nicht verwerten... heul


----------



## Carphunter' (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

saß gestern von um 21-1 uhr auf meine buhne....aber außer einen kleinen biss war nix.......mal viller wetterumschwung?

werd heut nomma los machn...ma sehn was kommt


----------



## eddyguru (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Tach,

heute waren wir wieder unterwegs.Leider lief es heute nicht ansatzweise so gut wie gestern.Ein 60er Hecht war alles heute.
Nochmal zwei Zander von gestern und der Hecht.

gruß|wavey:

@Doc   |smash::q Was soll man machen,man wird halt nicht jünger......|uhoh:


----------



## Veit (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ...und einen richtig üblen RUN auf Köderfisch!
> Ging echt ab wie beim Karpfenangeln...keine Ahnung was das war -.-



Rapfen!


----------



## Patrick83 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja das kann echt ein Rapfen gewesen sein,die ziehen auch immer ganz gut los!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri allen Fänger, tolle Fische!
> Heute mit nem Freund einen Zander verhauen und einen richtig üblen RUN auf Köderfisch!
> Ging echt ab wie beim Karpfenangeln...keine Ahnung was das war -.-


 
könnte ein "Schnurläufer"(das karpfen mit der rückenflosse die schnur mitnehmen) gewesen sein,das hatten wir dieses jahr auch ein paarmal auf grund und an der pose.....
da flog die schnur plötzllich wie blöd von der rolle und wir dachten schon----alles klar das isser--------aber wir wurden eines besseren belehrt.
gruss micha


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Ich konnte mir heute noch mal ne halbe Stunde zum Angeln abknapsen und konnte einen wohlgenährten 70cm Zander auf 12er Kopyto Shad überlisten.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch!!! bei mir ging ja heute rein garnichts *kotz* war bis ebend unterwegs


----------



## GuidoOo (29. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch, der kann sich ja sehen sehen lassen...ganz schön dicker Bauch =)
Ich werde morgen dann auchmal mit neuen Angelsachen den See eroben  und hoffen,dass der ein oder ander Hecht zu Bootsbesichtigung einwiligt^^:vik:


----------



## keilerkopf (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin, moin,
hatte letzte Woche zufällig mal ein Handy mit Kamera mit beim Angeln  und kann mich hier auch mal mit nem Foto verewigen. ;-)
Sonst war ich ja immer ohne Kamera unterwegs.

Ein 73er Hecht auf nen kleinen Gummifisch.

Gruß
keilerkopf


----------



## Veit (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, vorallem Aalround-Spinner zum schönen Winterzander! #6

Ich war heute früh an der Elster und hab es ausschließlich mit Gufis in 16 und 18 cm versucht. Herausgekommen sind auch zwei Hechte auf Cormoran Turbo-Shad und Mitchell Pulse-Shad, aber auch diesmal nur Schniepel von ca. 60 cm. #c Allerdings hatte ich auf den Mitchell-Köder noch einen echten Hammerbiss. Kein Witz, aber der Hecht ist so hart draufgehämmert, dass ich fast die Rute losgelassen hätte. Gehangen hat er trotzdem nicht. :r Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das auch nur ein kleiner war. Hoffe ich bekomme ihn in den nächsten Tagen nochmal ans Band, heute hat er fünf weitere Kunstköder, die ich ihm noch angeboten habe, jedenfalls verschmäht.


----------



## kohlie0611 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri heil , schöne hechte und zander!
Ich hatte heute auch erfolg, gleich nach dem 3ten wurf konnte ich diesen 93ger brückenhecht landen, gebissen hatt er auf mepps agila gr.7 in redheat.die akkus meiner cam waren durch den nächtlichen frost leider platt, daher ein handybild vom vereinskollegen
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/6559/foto0019ka9.th.jpg


----------



## Finne 23 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!

Konnte heute einen Hecht 1,12 cm mit knapp 20 Pfund auf Köderfisch an der Schleppmontage erwischen!

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich die Bilder hier einstellen kann????????

Danke!


Petri Heil und strammes Seil!


----------



## GuidoOo (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Warum werden eig immer gute Fische gefangen, wenn ich auchmal einen fange xD
petri dazu!

Boardfreund Lasse und ich haben uns heute zum Schleppen getroffen...
Nach ca. 10 Mins bekam Lasse dann auch schon nen schönen Hechtbiss auf Rapala Hot Tiger, die Schläge waren schon langsamer als bei den Schnieblern...
Jedenfalls war nach 20 Sek der Spaß vorbei und Lasse schrie mir die Ohren zusammen...-> Auch der Fisch muss mal gewinnen...
Allg bissen die Fische sehr vorsichtig und auch ich konnte einen Biss nicht verwerten.
Zum Schluss ging dann aber doch noch etwas!
Wieder gab es einen Biss auf Hot Tiger und Lasse setzte den Anschlag..nach 5 Sek meinte er auf einmal zu mir, ich soll weiter drillen, weil er ein schlechtes Gefühl des Ausschlitzen besaß..gesagt getan^^
Heraus kam eine 93ger Hechtdame, die eine Bootsbesichtigung also nicht verschmähte =)
http://img397.*ih.us/img397/6900/p1020531ez7.jpg

achja danke Lasse für den Drill


----------



## Patrick83 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Adventsfischen!!!


----------



## Veit (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von mir zu den Super-Hechten!!!

Ich war heute abend gemeinsam mit Boardi Tohl an der Saale Spinnangeln. Gleich zu Beginn hab ich einen schönen Hecht von 78 cm mit Kopyto-Gufi (ein kleiner 8er übrigens:g) geangelt. Nach diesem guten Start ging aber leider überhaupt nichts mehr in Sachen Raubfisch. Nur mehrere Brassen konnten wir noch unabsichtlich vom Gewässergrund aufgabeln. Schade, ich hätte mich mehr über meinen Hecht freuen könnten, wenn Tohl auch einen ordentlichen Esox oder Zander gefangen hätte, aber es sollte heute leider nicht sein. Wir mussten auch schon früher als geplant abbrechen, da es doch extrem kalt wurde und die Rutenringe laufend vereisten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute mit den Boardies Harald (Wallerschreck) und Patrick (Angelspezi82) zum Spinnfischen, leider konnte nur ich einen ca. 80cm großen Hecht auf Gummifisch fangen, sonst war es sehr ruhig... Nächstes mal wieder!

CU Stefan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Finne 23 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Konnte heute einen Hecht 1,12 cm mit knapp 20 Pfund auf Köderfisch an der Schleppmontage erwischen!
> 
> ...


 
Ja klar...
Hier


----------



## paul188 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri den Hechtfängern!

Heute 5 Stunden in der Kälte gefischt... Ein Zandrino erbarmte sich... wenigstens kein Schneider...

Ansonsten Totentanz!


----------



## Patrick83 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri alter Bombenleger!
  
Weiter so!


----------



## Promachos (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo und Petri!

Ich konnte gestern einen richtig wohlgenährten Winterhecht, dem exakt 3 cm auf den magischen Meter gefehlt haben, mit einem 10er Kopyto in Perlweiß zum Biss überreden.
Das Photographieren mit Selbstauslöser muss ich allerdings noch etwas üben...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## supercook (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri @Paul und Promachos.Dat ist ja mal ne Bahnschwelle von Hecht...Weiter so


----------



## Finne 23 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!
Hier wie versprochen das Foto!
1,12 m knapp 20 Pfund



[/URL]


----------



## Luiz (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöner hecht!

Gab bei mir 2 Zander und ne Brasse (oh man ), alles auf Gummi.


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nice ^^ Gratz!


----------



## Checco (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Luiz, feiner Zander. Petri auch zu den Hechten!


----------



## Clown (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. War heut selbst am Wasser und könnte an 65er mit Gufi überlisten. Was mich gewundert hat, dass er sehr flacher Wasser gestanden ist. Wollte nur mal den lauf testen und dann hats geknallt. War grad am so nen Meter tief.

Petri Heil


----------



## zander55 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs, rausgekommen ist unter anderem ein richtig fetter Barsch von 48cm, der meinen neuen PB darstellt.


----------



## eddyguru (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zander55 Dickes Petri zum PB Moppel!

Kumpel jigzzle und ich waren heute auch wieder unterwegs.Insgesamt 4 Zander,1 Hecht und zwei Barsche.Die Z´s waren leider alle nicht größer als ca.55cm.

gruß


----------



## Checco (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen.


----------



## skatefreak (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geile Barsche!!! Und natürlich auch ein richtig toller HEcth


----------



## DRU (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu den super Barschen:k und den tollen Hechten:k


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...
...habt ihr alle so viel Zeit...???
...werde heute auch wieder auf die Jagd gehen, aber leider nur 1 1/2 Stunden...


----------



## Veit (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute vormittag hab ich meinen ersten Zander aus der Weißen Elster gefangen. :vik: Schon nach wenigen Würfen kam der Biss auf einen großen Saltshaker-Gufi in der Farbe "Mahi Mahi". Mit gut 60 cm war der Stachelritter kein Riese, aber da ich nicht damit gerechnet hatte, war die Freude darüber größer als bei so manch anderem. :q





Danach konnte ich dann noch ein Hechtlein auf den selben Köder landen.




Wo Licht ist, gibts bekanntlich auch Schatten und der war heute leider auch recht groß, denn obwohl es echt gut gebissen hat, kam leider nicht mehr raus. Drei Aussteiger nach kurzem Kontakt und mindestens drei Fehlbisse konnte ich noch registrieren. Alles auf relativ große Gummiköder. Aber gut, so bleiben noch ein paar Herausforderungen fürs nächste Mal übrig. Ich muss auf jeden Fall zugeben, dass ich so langsam Gefallen an großen Ködern finde.


----------



## G-hunter (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

veit hat ma wieder zugeschlagen ^^ petri


----------



## worker_one (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich habe heute einen ca. 70er Hecht auf LC Hydrotail Grub in pink verloren. 
Das Fluorcarbon-Vorfach ist oberhalb des Stahls verrissen.|uhoh: Ich habe vorher einmal in die Büsche gefeuert, wahrscheinlich hat sie da einen weg gekriegt.:g
Schade um den Hecht, naja hoffentlich wird er den Einzelhaken wieder los...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

....schöner Foto...schöner Zander...petri Veit...
...bei mir gab es ne Nullnummer...


----------



## Veit (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war heute vormittag wieder an der Weißen Elster mit großen Gufis unterwegs. Nachdem an der ersten Stelle nichts geschah, gabs am zweiten Platz nach einigen Würfen mit Salt Shaker einen kurzen Ruck in der Rute und es folgte ein schöner Drill von etwa drei Minuten Länge. Ich hatte mich schon auf einen großen Hecht gefreut, doch stattdessen kam ein ca. 70er Spiegelkarpfen zum Vorschein. Der Haken hing im Maulbereich. Bekanntlich ist ja beim Angeln fast alles möglich, dennoch denke ich, dass er nur durch Zufall genau dort hängen geblieben ist. #c








Danach habe ich noch einen Hecht von knapp 60 cm auf 16er Kopyto gefangen. 




Auf dem Rückweg war ich dann nochmal an der Karpfenstelle und bekam ebenfalls auf Kopyto erneut Fischkontakt. Nach knapp einer Minute Drill schlitzte mein großer Gegner aus, ohne dass ich ihn auch nur einmal zu Gesicht bekommen konnte. Das war auch gut so, denn sonst hätte ich mich vielleicht bloß noch mehr geärgert. Einerseits hoffe ich zwar, dass es vielleicht auch nur ein Karpfen war, andererseits "befürchte" ich angesichts des Drillverhaltens, dass es ein kapitaler Zander gewesen ist. Im Gegensatz zu dem gelandeten Karpfen, hat dieser Fisch nur sehr langsame Fluchten hingelegt und ist überhaupt nicht vom Grund hochgekommen. Naja, mein Glück mit Großfischen halt wiedermal...


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum raubkarpfen veit....und mit den großen das wird noch-hast es ja beim welsfang im sommer auch letztendlich geschafft!


----------



## John Doe12 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jop haben auch gerade unsere Bootstour abgesagt,zuviel Schnee

Was soll son Scheiß Schnee in Ostfriesland,ist ja lächerlich

Aso damits nicht offtopic wird Petri allen in letzter Zeit

Martin


----------



## martinspro (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den guten Fängen, ich war gestern los und konnte einen 55 er Hecht verhaften  =), aber leider ohne Foto 

mfg martin


----------



## d0ni (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hatte gestern nen 80er Hecht, leider kein Foto weil ich ihn net länger quälen wollte xD (war ja so kalt draussn xp)


----------



## silviomopp (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit...geh mal Lotto spielen, bei deinem Glück !!!  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## minden (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wau,..fetter Barsch und schwerer Raubkarpfen#6

Auch ich durfte mal wieder etwas schönes in die Cam halten,...mit 85cm Kampfgröße hoffe ich sie in 2 Jahren wiederzusehen :k :k


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr geiler Zander und schöner Karpfen.


----------



## macmarco (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



silviomopp schrieb:


> @Veit...geh mal Lotto spielen, bei deinem Glück !!!  |supergri|supergri|supergri


Dem muss ich mal voll zustimmen... aber dann möchte ich Teilhaber sein vom Schein


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...war heute für ne Stunde auch unterwegs...
...ein 68ziger Zander und nen ca 25ziger Barsch sind dabei rum gekommen...









...und noch was zu denen die hier wegen der Bildergröße meckern...
...fangt erst mal selber Fische und schreibt nicht nur dämliche Kommentare...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an Veit, Minden und Stefan, suuuper Fische! #6

Ich war heute auch noch ein Stündchen zum Spinnfischen und konnte einen schönen fetten 73er Zander mit einem Rapala Shad Rap überlisten . Zuvor hatte ich einen vermeintlichen Hänger, der sich aber dann doch noch in Bewegung setzte und mangels richtigem Anhieb ausschlitzte. Zum Glück habe ich den Fisch nicht gesehen, sonst hätte ich mich wie Veit hinterher noch mehr geärgert. :c
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/3461/zander73cm041208ab0.jpg


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Zander sind anscheinend bei einigen, keine Mangelware mehr *petri Heil*


----------



## G-hunter (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle dei was gefangen habe ^^


----------



## Veit (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Zandern! #6 Und weil sie so schön sind, hier gleich noch einer:

Ich war heute nacht an der Saale im Stadtgebiet Halle eine Runde Spinnangeln. Gleich am ersten Platz bekam ich einen Zanderbiss auf 11 cm Salt Shaker-Gummifisch in der Farbe "Alewife", den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte. Nach diesem vielversprechenden Start ging an fünf weiteren Stellen bis auf einen kurzen Fischkontakt mit einer vermutlich von außen gehakten Brasse garnichts. Eine letzte Stelle fuhr ich dann aber noch an und bekam auf den selben Salt Shaker, mit dem der Angeltörn begonnen hatte, bereits beim ersten Wurf erneut einen Biss. Mächtige Kopfstöße am anderen Ende deuteten sofort auf einen Großzander hin. Jetzt bloß nix falsch machen! Ich drillte den Fisch kompromisslos, ohne die Rollenbremse zu öffnen, in Richtung Ufer und ein echter Brocken tauchte auf. Nach zwei verpatzten Handlandungsversuchen konnte ich ihn dann endlich sicher greifen. Das war der Fisch, den ich dieses Jahr unbedingt noch fangen wollte! :q Mit 86 cm mein neuer Saale-PB!!! Schnell zwei Fotos und dann durfte der tolle Kammschupper selbstverständlich zurück in sein Element und ich habe superglücklich den Heimweg angetreten.


----------



## Ziegenbein (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch...Petri!!!

Meine PB liegen dieses Jahr bei Zander 82cm und Hecht 80cm

Aber das Jahr ist ja noch nicht rum :q


----------



## schakal1182 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und alle anderen Erfolgreichen! Tolle Fische habt ihr da an land gezogen. Mal sehen ob ich dieses WE auch mal ein Fischfangbild hier einstellen kann.


----------



## Gorcky (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wow, Petri Veit zu diesem Klassefisch. Dickes dickes Petri!!#6


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Dickes Petri zur Zandergranate Veit, das war mein PB von '07! #6
Ich öffne immer die Bremse fast vollständig kurz vor der Landung und halte die Rolle nur mit dem Zeigefinger, um das Ausschlitzen zu verhindern. Keine Ahnung, ob das besser ist.


----------



## Promachos (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit

Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch! Ich freue mich immer, einen so schönen Zander zu sehen#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri an Veit und Allround zu den Pracht-Zandern...
...ich sollte auch mal ein bisschen mit dem Selbstauslöser experimentieren:g...
...macht auf jeden Fall nen schlankeren Fuß...


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Achmensch, Achmensch^^
Wie gerne wäre ich auch mal öfters am Wasser...
Aber mehr als 1x pro Woche ist halt nicht drinn
Sonntag gehts von 8-17Uhr los =)

Also Petri an alle, besonders minden aalround-spinner und veit


----------



## suerro (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle,

veit hast du eine zusammenstellung von all den raubfischen was du dies jahr schon gefangen hast?
ich habe so das gefühl du hast mindestens einmal alle räuber in der umgebung schon einmal gepierct
weiter so ist immer ein genuss deine berichte zu lesen#h


----------



## Rakete (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hallo zusamm und petri an alle fänger!!

war heut auch wieder mal mit meinen vadder für 3 stunden am wasser...
nach unzähligen würfen und 2 fehlbissen dann ertster richtiger fischkontakt..
2 kleine aber feine zanderchen waren die ausbeute von heute


----------



## Patrick83 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!
Weiter so!!!!
Ich werde wohl auch trotz der Kälte heute nochmal angreifen!


----------



## miosga (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Kurz nach Mittag gab es für mich noch einen kleinen 54cm Hecht auf Gummifisch. Der Hecht hatte den Gufi voll verschluckt, gut das ich ein stahlvorfach hatte^^


----------



## Walstipper (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auf eigene Gefahr hin poste ich das mal hier rein 

Nachdem ich heute morgen das erste mal mit meiner neuen BC-Kombo (Yabai601/RevoPremier) am Wasser war, übrigens das erste mal mit BC überhaupt, bin ich vorhin noch mal an den normal schlechten Spot um in Ruhe die casterei zu erlenen. Dazu nahm ich wie schon heut morgen nen 22g/55cm Effzett in Kupfer und werfe vor mich hin, weiter als heut morgen. Als ich die letzten Meter des Köders im Wasser verfolge ist ein kleiner Nachläufer zu sehen, die Flossen stechen im gegensatz zur dunklen Fischsilhouette hell hervor, Seefo oder halt Döbel, wie immer, denk ich mir, nur an der Stelle #c...Nachdem ich paar Würfe später irgendwelche Minianfaßer hab, hängt dann doch was. Kurz darauf bin ich etwas blockiert: Der ca 30cm lange Fisch ist weder Döbel noch Seefo, sieht eher wie Äsche aus, doch als ich nach der Landung die Rückenflosse betrachte denk ich mir, bist du jetzt gänzlich verblödet, die Äsche hatte doch ne Fahne. Der fischt hängt sauber mit einem Haken des großen Drillings im Maul. Da ich den Fisch nicht auf den Stein legen wollte, und auch sonst kein Platz war kamen diese Bilder heraus.

http://img152.*ih.us/my.php?image=sl370531bx7.jpg

http://img512.*ih.us/my.php?image=sl370532qs8.jpg

Als ich dann die Äsche ausgeschlossen habe, will ich nicht ganz glauben was mir da gerade aufs 55er Metall gefahren ist - Renke? Ich weiß ja das der Bodensee/Rhein oligotroph ist, aber da (in der Paarungszeit) direkt an Suizid zu denken  :q#h


----------



## paul188 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen.. besonders an Stefan.W, Veit und minden....schöne Zander!!

Nachdem ich letzten Freitag ja einen Koffer verloren habe, hat es heute zoom gemacht.... Ich konnte meinen Zander PB auf 96cm hochschrauben... Ich hoffe, sie wird bald für reichlich Nachwuchs sorgen!

Gruß Paul


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Super Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Hackersepp (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri Heil zum fetten Zander! Jetzt ist der MEter fällig :q

Weiter So!#6#6#6


----------



## Slotti (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

was für ein geiler Zander !!! 

Petri #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@paule alias andre: danke, aber was ist das für eine geile Granate die du da gefangen hast...ein dickes Petri von mir mein Lieber...
...gruß Stefan...


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri André!!! 

Nur wer hart am Fisch bleibt, fängt auch!


----------



## paul188 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Danke, danke....

Achja, Köder war ein 5er  Big Hammer


----------



## DRU (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Alter Schwede was für ne Granate :q

Dickes Fettes Petri von mir!!!!

Die hatte den Big Hammer ja ordentlich inhaliert!


----------



## zander55 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle, besonders an Paul, traumhafter Zander #6


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

meega fettes petri an alle und vor allem an den Großzanderfänger !! ... 

@walstipper ... jo das is ziemlich sehr sicher ne renke ... is mir auch schon passiert auf wobbler !!


----------



## Ghanja (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch aber kein Wunder dass er sich den Hammer so rein gekachelt hat - hatte wohl Hunger. Für die Jahreszeit hat er etwas wenig Fleisch auf den Gräten. Aber das kann er ja jetzt nachholen ... #6


----------



## carphunter85 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So war heut auch mal wieder mit Dominik aka Zander55+ unterwegs. 
Musste gestern schön ganz schön für 3 Hechte ackern. Und heut das selbe Spiel... Dafür aber 2 recht schöne gefangen, und das an nem sehr großen See, den ich auch für recht schwierig halte.

@tommy engel: kennst du den spot? 

p.s.: sauber paul!!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> @tommi engel: kennst du den spot?


 
Habe ich schon mal gesehen....:q:q#6


----------



## cassn (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri auch von mir allen Fängern!

@paul188: hast Du den am Rhein gefangen? Kann dies auf dem Bild nicht so Recht deuten! Wenn ja mit welchen Köpfen angelst Du dort auf der Strecke?


----------



## paul188 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

14-21 gramm


----------



## schakal1182 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum tollen Rheinzander!

Haste das Grinsen mittlerweile wieder ausm Gesicht bekommen? :q


----------



## Veit (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zum Traumzander @ Paul! Ganz, ganz toller Fisch!!!#6

Juceboy, Fehlbiss und ich waren heute Spinnangeln auf Zander. Leider lief es dabei für die Verhältnisse des Gewässers ausgesprochen schlecht. Nichtsdestotrotz blieb aber wenigstens keiner Schneider. Juceboy konnte erfreulicherweise seinen ersten Zander überhaupt fangen, außerdem überraschend einen gut 60 cm langen Hecht. Leider gibts von Juceboys Fängen nur Handyfotos, da ich mit der Kamera zu weit entfernt stand. Fehlbiss konnte 2 Zander an Land befördern und ich hatte 4 Stachelritter. Fast alle Bisse kamen diesmal auf Fin-S-Fish. Beim letzten Mal hatte ich an dem Gewässer auf Salty Bites-Shad gut gefangen, heute brachte dieser -obwohl intensiv gefischt- gerade mal einen Biss.


----------



## Holger (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Paul

So, nach dem Telefon-Petri auch das Petri an dieser Stelle !

Dir ist so eine Granate mehr als zu gönnen, denn du hast es dir mehr als verdient, diese tolle Zandermutti zu fangen. Und bei dir war sie auch in guten Händen.....

André, weiter so.......nächstes Jahr statten Mika und ich dir definitiv den "angedrohten" Gegenbesuch an deinem Hausgewässer ab....

Gruß, auch an Nicole...


----------



## paul188 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ holger: Danke!... ja kommt rum:m... das wird ne Gaudi!!


----------



## supercook (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Paul,auch von mir noch ein herzliches petri,dir sieht man die Freude über den tollen Fisch wirklich an.So nen Gesichtsaudruck hatte ich zuletzt beim 2:5 von Bayern gegen Bremen.Du erinnerst dich?!!!
:vik:       :vik:      :vik:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri`s an Veit, Fehlbiss, Juiceboy und Paul, schöne Fische#6


----------



## scemler (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri...


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri.#6


----------



## Ranger (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil Paul zum neuen Zander PB TOP!

Auch Carphunter Petri Heil zu den 2 sehr schönen Hechten...


----------



## Hansemann 28 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger,besonders an Minden,Vait und natürlich an meinen Angelkumpel Andre alias Paul
Durfte den Brocken zwar landen aber trotzdem nochmal ein dickes Petri von mir mein Freund:vik:|supergri#6.
P.S.Heute geht es zur Maas und dann bin ich mal dran.


----------



## paul188 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@all: Danke für die Petris!!!!!!!!!!

@ supercookanke!.......... irgendwie kann ich mich nicht erinnern

@ hansemann: würde mich freuen....bis gleich


----------



## silviomopp (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu Veit& Gang ! Ich war gestern für 2 Stunden mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, konnte allerdings nur einen Anfasser auf MANS-Shad verbuchen. Nach einem Stellungswechsel bekam ich noch 2 Bisse auf Sandra -Gufi in Rot und hatte dann noch einen Totalabriss wobei ich meine ganze Montage verlor !!! 

Schneider geblieben #6, aber war schön, denn das Vergnügen, neben einem Bau des Eisvogels zu fischen war schon Toll...


----------



## Veit (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute früh war ich an der Weißen Elster und auch dort ging diesmal nur wenig. Ich habe auf 16er Salt Shaker in eine Brasse gefangen, die paradoxerweise wieder genau am Maul gehakt war. Auf einen anderen Salt Shaker in der Farbe rosa bekam ich dann noch einen relativ sanften Biss nach dem auch Bissspuren am Köder zu sehen waren. Die sahen ehrlichgesagt sehr nach einem Wels aus. Lauter kleine Einstiche auf der Unterseite des Köder, aber keine Schlitze wie bei einem Hecht. Ein Winterwaller wäre ja mal was gewesen, aber es hat nicht sein sollen.  Zum Schluss ging dann aber zu meiner eigenen Überraschung tatsächlich noch ein dickköpfiger Vielfraß auf einen 16er Kopyto...


----------



## Promachos (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern, v.a. Paul188 zum klasse Zander!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Patrick83 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Besonders zum schönen Zander Paul!!
Top!#6#6#6


----------



## GuidoOo (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wie ja schon gesagt, waren Lasse und ich heute zum Schleppen "verabredet"! Und ums kurz zu machen, lief es sehr mau...
3 Hechte waren das klägliche Resultat eines 8h Tribs, bei dem wir echt alles versucht haben...Blech.Gummi, Plastik und Holz...Schleppen, Gufierenm blinkern....
Naja kennt ihr bestimmt 
Der kleinste hatte ein paar echt miese Wunden, wars vllt nen Kormoran?
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/7893/p1020546pd3.jpg
http://img176.*ih.us/img176/5600/p1020549ll6.jpg
http://img48.*ih.us/img48/6563/p1020551kp5.jpg
http://img522.*ih.us/img522/7996/p1020552zz6.jpg
Achja alle Fische bissen nur auf Rapala Magnum in 1x Hot Tiger und 2x Barschdesign


----------



## bennson (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sieht ehr nachm Hecht angriff aus. Bei Cormoranen sind es doch mehr Löcher oder??


----------



## DRU (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen die in den letzten Tagen überlistet werden konnten.

Heute wollt ich mit einem guten Bekannten Hechte fangen. 
Ich konnte  dabei meiner neuen Combo die Unschuld rauben:q, jedoch blieb mir ein Esox verwehrt, über die schicke Regenbogenforelle habe ich mich natürlich trotzdem tierisch gefreut.
Mein Compadre konnte hat richtig zugelangt und konnte eine Prachtdame von gut 108cm verhaften.


----------



## Hoppes (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hossa. Gratuliere. 
Ist das eine Daiwa Sol? Gibts die auch in D jetzt zu kaufen?
Zufrieden? Hatte ein Auge drauf geworfen. Sorry für Off Topic


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja ist eine Sol. Gibs schon ewig bei gt-angelshop zu kaufen 

Petri zu den tollen Fischen!

mfg Flo


----------



## maesox (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern !!! Sauber Jungs!!#6

Hier ein strammer 82er von heute Früh:

http://img246.*ih.us/img246/9004/img1524oz2.jpg


----------



## ... (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!
Konnte heute den Fisch meines Lebens fangen :vik:
Gefangen habe ich den Wels auf Cop - Shad (Danke Tommi)
Nach rund 25 Minuten war der Drill zuende und dank eines Passantens gelag es mir, ihn sicher an Land zu bringen. Der Wels kommt morgen zum Arbeitslosenzentum in die Küche und wird dort für ein leckeres Mittagsmenü zubereitet #6


----------



## sc00b (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum fetten Wels,

wie groß/schwer war er?

mfg


//edit: find ich gut das du ihn "stiftest" is nähmlich viel zuviel für 1 Person


----------



## alex-racer (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ja nu leck mich in dä tech.

sag bloß den hast du hier bei uns irgendwo in mönchengladbach gefangen ?

sauber, Petri zum schönen Waller



Gruß Alex


----------



## Mich´l (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sauber!! Petri + Mahlzeit#g


----------



## ... (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



sc00b schrieb:


> Petri zum fetten Wels,
> 
> wie groß/schwer war er?
> 
> mfg



Ups, vergessen 

1,60 & 48 Pfund
Gefangen in einem Vereinssee in Mönchengladbach, da wo auch der legändere Kuno, der Killerwels "gefunden" wurde


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hau Haua!

Nicht schlecht der Wels!
Dickes Petri!

@Dru

Der Kalfaktor vom See hat sich eben schon bedankt, der Buschfunk war schneller.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



... schrieb:


> Gefangen habe ich den Wels auf Cop - Shad (Danke Tommi)


 
Ich hab doch gesagt, der ist gut...:m

Mein allerherzlichstest Petri...#6
...allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch.


----------



## G-hunter (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri dolle sache
aber er ist für eine gute sache gestorben ^^


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6Dickes Petri Heil! 
Sauber! 

Deinen VErwendungszweck finde ich auch sehr gut!  

Weiter so !#6


----------



## DRU (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner esox maesox#6 Petri!!!!

Der Wels ist natürlich ein echter Knaller.

/// Das verdient Respekt und ein fettes Petri ///


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi, habe in den letzten Tagen gut Forellen erwischt. Heute wars Traumhaft , erst bissen Sie nicht und dann von 12Uhr innerhalb ner haben Stunde fings an, eine nach der anderen biss. Bei fünf hab ich dann aufgehört, vier sind mir durch die Lappen gegangen. Alle auf Teig.


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

O nein ich weiß was gleich wieder kommt refos hier im Thread|uhoh:|bla:Gruß Pitti


----------



## minden (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hohohhoho...Paul, da isser ja endlich,...Glückwunsch zum genialem Zander,...echt nen Traumfisch#6#6#6

Die Freude sieht man dir fast an|wavey:#6

Petri auch den anderen Fängern,...schicke Bilder dabei!


----------



## Carp0815 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

boah!! krass!

petri an den welsfänger! finde das toll dass du ihn spendest!sozial!

petri auch an die anderen


----------



## stanleyclan (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

würde meine Fische ja auch gerne spenden..................aber heute nur ein 25er Barsch................glaube der hilft den Obdachlosen net wirklich....^^


----------



## silviomopp (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@...Zitat : Der Wels kommt morgen zum Arbeitslosenzentum in die Küche und wird dort für ein leckeres Mittagsmenü zubereitet #6


Mal ein ganz ganz fettes RESPEKT zu so viel Courage...Hut ab, macht nicht jeder... 

Petri  !!!


----------



## laxvän (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum tollen Wels #h,
und Hut ab zum Verwendungszweck#6


----------



## Patrick83 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum Bartelträger!
Das ist doch auch mal was feines..!!!!
Und der wird dem Arbeistlosenzentrum gespendet????


----------



## Slotti (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



maesox schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern !!! Sauber Jungs!!#6
> 
> Hier ein strammer 82er von heute Früh:
> 
> http://img246.*ih.us/img246/9004/img1524oz2.jpg




Heya Matze,

geht doch noch!!! 

dickes Petri


@ ... der Wels hat sicher Spass gemacht, Glückwunsch !!


----------



## drehteufel (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Maesox, was ist'n das für 'ne Rute?


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Petri Slotti, was ist'n das für 'ne Rute?



Ist die von Maesox nicht von Slotti


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...war am Samstag auch für 2 Stunden am Wasser...
...lief eigentlich ganz gut, in der Lippe 2 Zander und einen Hecht und im Kanal 3 Zander...alles auf Walleye Assassin in Weiß/Rosa und Fluogelb/Braun...
...ein Bild von dem besten Zander mit 55zig habe ich auch gemacht, der Rest war deutlich kleiner...


----------



## Luiz (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zum wels und mit meiner alten rolle auch noch


----------



## TJ. (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen

War heute nach mehrwöchiger Abstinenz auch mal wieder ne Stunde am Neckar. 
Dachte erst, dass es wohl nix wird bei der trüben brühe.

Doch dan ging alles ganz schnell Biss, Anhieb, Sitzt
Und nach ca 15min Drill kan dann auch ein Winterwaller Zum Vorschein.






147cm Gewicht? Biss aus nen 10cm Gummi

Nicht so groß wie mein Letzter aber das kann er ja noch werden :q

Gruß Thomas


----------



## minden (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zum wachsendem Waller:q

Wir konnten auch einige sehr gute Fische erwischen am WE, hier mal ein paar aussagekräftige Fotos#h

50 Plus Barsch von Jigga





89er Zander von Fabio






Und Tschüss






94er Zander von Jigga











Nen schöner Sonnenaufgang






Und einen dazu passenden 48er Barschmoppel


----------



## Ziegenbein (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Meine Fresse sind das geile Fische...:k

PETRI!!!


----------



## paul188 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Aaaah
Sehr, sehr geile Bilder... und noch geilere Fische#6#6
Petri an dich und deine Kumpels!!


----------



## minden (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Jau vielen Dank,...ach ja

Wer mag:

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2008/03c1989b6e0f17101/index.html


http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2008/03c1989b6e11c3d01/index.html


----------



## silviomopp (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hammer fische

Hammer fotos

...fettes Petri



@T.J.   geiler Waller


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auf solche fische warten die meisten von uns wohl viele jahre !! ... vor allem die Barsche sind jawohl der obermäßige mega-hammer !!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hammer hart!!! Glückwunsch zu den super Fängen!


----------



## G-hunter (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

schöne fische petri vorallem den 94er zander
mfg sven


----------



## laxvän (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auchvon mir ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Barschen, Zandern und natürlich dem Wels#h


----------



## carphunter85 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hey minden, geile Fische!!! 
Aber auch das Gewässer kommt mir bekannt vor...:m:m:m


----------



## Patrick83 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
Das sind ja gute Fische dabei,weiter so!#6
Ich werde am Samstag mal wieder los ziehen,hoffe ich kann auch was melden!!!
|wavey:


----------



## smudeo01 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sehr geile fische. der waller ist der knaller. petri.


----------



## zander55 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

sehr geile Fisch und wie immer super Fotos #6


----------



## Muschel-Michel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

junge junge #6 super Fänge,

dickes Petri#6

#h


----------



## miosga (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

super fische und petri an alle


----------



## Lahnfischer (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ all #6

Hatte gestern auch einen richtigen Glückstag:

Erst eine 89er Zandergranate...






und als Nachschlag noch einen Hecht von genau einem Meter...






2 x PB an einem Tag, Bescherung war schon :vik:


----------



## barschzocker1961 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

klasse fische,
wo hast du die gefangen und auf was ???


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Fettes Petri Lahnfischer#6!!!!Solche "Sternstunden" beim angeln sind dünn gesäht#h


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Lahnfischer,

gleich 2xPB an einem Tag... geil! #6 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dickes PETRI #6#6#6

LG

Doc #h​


----------



## schakal1182 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Saubere Leistung! Fettes Petri! #6


----------



## laxvän (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen auch von mir#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Thomas,
auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu diesen beiden tollen Fischen.#6#h


----------



## Patrick83 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## Ranger (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil Lahni! 

Schaue des öfteren in deinen Blog und kann nur sagen, mach weiter so! *Daumenhoch*

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## Knobbes (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wünsche allen Fänger noch  ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen und weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...dickes Petri...
...hier wird ja ein dicker Fisch nach dem Anderen gepostet...
...bei mir ist im Moment Einheitsgröße angesagt...
...hier wieder einer von dreien um die 50zig...
...alle wieder auf Walleye Assasin im D-H-K...


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von mir an die Minden-Crew, Lahnfischer und Stefan zu den schönen Raubfischen!

Ich war heute vormittag nach dreitägiger Angelpause an der halleschen Saale zum Spinnfischen unterwegs und hab dabei die neue "Sharply"-Rute von Boardpartner mb-fishing, welche ich zu Testzwecken erhalten habe, auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Es lief gut! 
Schon nach fünf Minuten konnte ich den Stock entschneidern. Ein schöner 62er Zander ging an den Haken. Der Stachelritter muss wohl schwul gewesen sein, denn nachdem er meinen gelb-grünen Salt Shaker-Gufi verschmäht hatte, packte er einen rosafarbenen Kopyto gleich beim ersten Wurf. 
An weiteren Stellen konnte ich dann noch 3 Hechte um die 60 cm auf Kopyto-, Salt Shaker- und Miss-Shad verhaften. 
Zur Rute kann sagen, dass sie ein tolles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss hat und sich kleinere und mittlere Gufis damit hervorragend fischen lassen. Das angebene Wurfgewicht von 10 - 60 g ist sehr realistisch. Auch die Verarbeitung lässt keine Wünsche offen. Würde mir höchstens eine Griffabschlusskappe aus Alu wünschen, weils optisch besser aussieht und vielleicht eine wenige Zentimeter längeren Griff (Geschmackssache), wobei die Angel kombiniert mit meiner 3000er Red Arc gut in der Hand lag und ordentlich ausbalanciert war. Wegen der Aktion war ich zunächst etwas skeptisch, da die Spitze etwas weicher ist als bei meiner Shimano Speedmaster. Durch das sehr straffe Rückgrat kamen aber heute alle Anhieb durch. Ich hatte heute keinen Fehlbiss und auch keinen Aussteiger.


----------



## Patrick83 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wie immer.....Petri Veit!

Weiter so!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...Petri Veit...


----------



## ZanderKalle (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fische und pics#6

War seit langem Sonntag auch mal wieder am Rhein!!!
Hatte erst kein gutes Gefühl weil das Wetter nicht so mitgespielt hat wie ich wollte, schneider geblieben bin ich trotzdem nicht
Bisse kamen nur auf "no aktion shads"!!!


----------



## bennson (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



... schrieb:


> Ups, vergessen
> 
> 1,60 & 48 Pfund
> Gefangen in einem Vereinssee in Mönchengladbach, da wo auch der legändere Kuno, der Killerwels "gefunden" wurde




Habe gerade bei Hallo Deutschland gesehen das Kuno angeblich gefangen wurde . War das deiner???

Also im Fernsehen hatte er irgentwie 1,70+ und wurde in ein ganz normales Restaurant gegeben und als Wels in Blätterteig angeboten . Also der jenige hatte aufjedenfall auch die Red Arc  

Müssen wir jetzt deine soziale Kopfnote wieder abwerten?? |kopfkrat

Und falls du der Interviewte warst : nettes statement und man kann verstehen stolz du auf deinen Berühmten Fang bist =)



<<<<<<<<< BEITRAG HIER >>>>>>>>>


----------



## silviomopp (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri allen fängern#6#6#6


----------



## Veit (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War mit Brassenkaiser heute abend nochmal an der Saale und herausgekommen sind doch tatsächlich 2 stramme Nachtbarsche!!! |bigeyes:q  Köder: Kopyto.








Ein ca. 70er Zander ist mir leider bei der Landung verloren gegangen. Hatte ihn schon kurz gegriffen, ist mir dann aber wieder aus der Hand gerutscht und ausgeschlitzt. #q


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit und Gang!

Ich war gestern auch noch mal draussen. Aber statt etwas aus dem Wasser zu holen, durfte ich nur einen Gufi versenken, einen Wobbler im Baum aufhängen sowie drei Stahlvorfächer versauen...#q :r
So mies war es schon lange nicht mehr...|gr:


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Petri Veit und Gang!
> 
> Ich war gestern auch noch mal draussen. Aber statt etwas aus dem Wasser zu holen, durfte ich nur einen Gufi versenken, einen Wobbler im Baum aufhängen sowie drei Stahlvorfächer versauen...#q :r
> So mies war es schon lange nicht mehr...|gr:



  wie verliert man denn 3 stahlvorfächer mit 2 ködern ?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> wie verliert man denn 3 stahlvorfächer mit 2 ködern ?



Das dritte, könnte ausversehen ins Wasser gefallen sein, oder in der Dunkelheit einfach verloren gegangen sein...|kopfkrat

@Fänger: Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



			
				Mordskerl schrieb:
			
		

> wie verliert man denn 3 stahlvorfächer mit 2 ködern ?


 
Indem man sie extrem verkringelt...
...und dadurch unbrauchbar macht...


----------



## bobbl (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an euch Erfolgreiche!
Und viel Spaß denen bei denen es das nächste Mal ganz sicher klappen wird!#h


----------



## minden (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Coole Winternachtbarsche,...und Frau Holle war auch aktiv,...schickes Foto#6


----------



## Pike-Piekser (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Es weihnachtet sehr  Petri zu den Fischen Veit#6


----------



## Sandro25 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolreichen, besonders an die Minden Crew zu den Kapitalen Zandern!


----------



## Knobbes (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wie ist das mit den Nachtbarschen, hab gedacht, das die Barsche nachts nicht mehr beissen, oder verhalten die sich auch so aktiv wie der Zander?


----------



## ... (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



bjay schrieb:


> Habe gerade bei Hallo Deutschland gesehen das Kuno angeblich gefangen wurde . War das deiner???
> 
> Also im Fernsehen hatte er irgentwie 1,70+ und wurde in ein ganz normales Restaurant gegeben und als Wels in Blätterteig angeboten . Also der jenige hatte aufjedenfall auch die Red Arc
> 
> ...


----------



## duck_68 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> War eben los,
> Stausee Nr.1, geschlossen wegen ''Baurbeiten am Mönch und zu schlechter Witterung''.|splat:
> Stausse Nr.2, komplett zugefroren
> 
> ...



Da kannst mal sehen, was es nicht alles gibt.....


----------



## kohlie0611 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> War eben los,
> 
> Schlusssatz vom Tageskartenausgeber: Du hättest eh nichts gefangen, Hecht und Zander sind momentan in Winterstarre...#q
> 
> Aber Petri denen, die mehr Glück hatten...


Und er befindet sich kurtz davor in Winterstarre zu fallen oder was?:q:q


----------



## Onkel Tom (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Ich konnte heute einige Hechte vom Ufer aus erwischen. Einer kam mit nach Hause die anderen wurden im Wasser abgehakt und durften wieder schwimmen...

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/2602/winteresoxaufarnaud100my5.jpg

http://img139.*ih.us/img139/5448/67erwinteresoxrg2.jpg


----------



## bobbl (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri!
Ich bin Schneider geblieben.


----------



## Promachos (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Bei all den tollen Photos hab ich etwas gezögert, ob ich nur einen kurzen Bericht einstellen soll. Ich hab mich dann doch für einen Bericht mit Bildern entschieden ("pics or it didn't happen" - wer war das gleich noch mal?), will aber vorausschicken, dass es am Fangplatz sehr dreckig war und ich die Dame nicht unnötig vorm und beim Photoshooting strapazieren wollte.

Nachdem ich Anfang Dezember mit einem Hecht von 97 cm den magischen Meter knapp verfehlt habe, konnte ich gestern in der Abenddämmerung auf einen 10er Kopyto in Perlweiß (gleicher Köder wie damals) einen richtig fetten Winterhecht landen. Der Biss selbst war wenig spektakulär, nur das massive Gewicht am anderen Ende ließ schon auf etwas besseres hoffen. 10 Meter vor dem Ufer hat er dann das Messer ausgepackt und einen richtig tollen Fight mit mehreren heftigen Fluchten geliefert. Dank der Hilfe eines Mitanglers, der zum Auto gespurtet ist und seinen großen Karpfenkescher geholt hat (Danke!), lag er nach ca. 5 Minuten Drill am Ufer: genau 110 cm und 28 Pfund - der Hecht meines Lebens!
Selbstverständlich darf er weiter für viele kleine Hechte sorgen ...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## rallye-vid (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Promachos zum PB!

Allen anderen natürlich auch. Weiterhin viel Erfolg! #6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

traumhafter Hecht...Petri Heil Meterhechte fängt man nicht oft im leben


----------



## silviomopp (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ promachos...Petri_Hammer fisch


----------



## Ranger (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für ein super dicker Winterhecht! Auf den warte ich dieses Jahr auch noch... Mein herzlichstes Petri Heil!


----------



## silviomopp (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Ranger schrieb:


> Was für ein super dicker Winterhecht! Auf den warte ich dieses Jahr auch noch... Mein herzlichstes Petri Heil!




            morgen ist er fällig...der Winterhecht :r:r


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Promachos

...schönes Tier....faire Geste !

Bobster


----------



## paul188 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu der kompakten Dame!


----------



## gringo92 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

geiles teil 

petri


----------



## abidin (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum schönen Hecht#6|uhoh:


----------



## GuidoOo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sauber...der fehlt mir für 2008 auch noch 
Wollte eig heute los, aber mein Freund ist wegen des Windes(grrr) leider verhindert!


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Klasse Hecht, Petri Heil#6


----------



## serge7 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gratuliere Dietmar!#6


----------



## Patrick83 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Promachos,das ist doch mal ein schöner Fisch!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## supercook (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes fettes Petri @Promachos,toller Fisch
Wäre natürlich schön wenn es im Februar in den Bodden auch bei mir mit so einer Hechtdame klappen würde.....


----------



## bennson (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich war heute zum erstmal nur mit Gufi unterwegs ... naja meine neue Spin Combo konnte ich entjungfern aber nicht entschneidern   .. keinn einziger biss auf weiß und grün weißen kopyto 11,5  naja nächse mal

Petri allen erfolgreichen !!


----------



## Breamhunter (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger. Besonders Promachos zu der fetten Tante#6. 110 cm und 28 pfd. habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen|bigeyes


----------



## silviomopp (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik::vik:  SCHNEIDER     :vik::vik:


----------



## sc00b (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



silviomopp schrieb:


> :vik::vik:  SCHNEIDER:vik::vik:




Ganz deiner Meinung:vik:


----------



## Holger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

André alias Paul188 ist bei mir im August zum ANgeln in Ostfriesland, fängt im Dezember nen 96er Zander.

Dietmar alias Promachos ist im Oktober hier mit mir zum Angeln, fängt im Dezember ne 28 Pfund Hechtmuddi.

Na, merkt ihr was ??? 

Bewerbungen könnt ihr knicken, den Glücksbringer in persona Holger gibts nur für Bares...:q

@ Dietmar

Ganz dickes Petri ! Den hast du dir verdient, ein wahrlich toller und fetter Fisch.....und geil, das du ihn hast schwimmen lassen. #6

Mit "der" Speedmaster gedrillt...?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Holger schrieb:


> André alias Paul188 ist bei mir im August zum Angeln in Ostfriesland, fängt im Dezember nen 96er Zander.
> 
> Dietmar alias Promachos ist im Oktober hier mit mir zum Angeln, fängt im Dezember ne 28 Pfund Hechtmuddi.
> 
> ...



:q:q #6


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Promachos 
28 Pfd.??


----------



## paul188 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ holger : vielleicht sollte ich der Nicole auch mal ne Rute in die Hand drücken|kopfkrat....

Der nächste Dicke ist für dich oder Micha bestimmt:m


----------



## Promachos (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@alle

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Ein tolles Gefühl, hier im Raubfischthread mal so im Mittelpunkt zu stehen, wie ich das sonst nur von anderen Board-Größen kenne. Zugegeben: Das gefällt mir schon.

@ Holger

Ja, mit "der" Speedy#6

@ Pikepauly

28 Pfund! "Klein", aber sehr kompakt.


Gruß Promachos


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Promachos

Dickes Petri!

Wahnsinn das Gewicht.


----------



## Holger (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Dietmar

Ja, die Speedy, die  kanns.

@ Paul

Mach dat mal. Ich fang übrigens z.Zt. auch recht ordentlich, aber Fischbilder gibts hier erst wieder bei nem wirklich Kapitalen.

@ pikepauly

Kann man dem Dietmar so glauben. 28 Pfund für nen 110er ist zwar krass, aber möglich, und wenn man sich die Bilder betrachtet auch stimmig.


----------



## Mich´l (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Pikepauly: war dabei - ja 28 Pfund ohne zweifel fette muddi


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch von mir petri zu den schönen fischen


----------



## Mich´l (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zanderlui: was passt´n dir net?? der fisch war keine 2 minuten draussen bevor er sich wieder selbst gewaschen hat... neidisch oder?
is leider keine selbstverständlichkeit solche fische überhaupt zurückzusetzen, der hatte glück und ihm gings gut dabei!!! Also petri nochma dem Fänger


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

na ich gut denn schreibe ich nochmal petri zu dem super fisch ich bin nicht neidisch und gar nix-es sollte nur  ein kleiner hinweis sein das man das nächste mal noch etwas mehr aufpassen sollte-denn ich denke er war schonend zu dem fisch und hat  sich beeilt und ich gebe zu wenn er sich nicht vernünftig dem fisch gegenüber verhalten hätte dann hätten wir wohl einiges an blut gesehen!!

von daher petri und weiter so-es war kein angriff oder der gleichen aber es hätte eben super schön und nicht nur schön ausgesehen den fisch direkt aus dem kescher ohne bodenablage zu sehen-und vielleicht noch eins im wasser wenn sie sich verabschieden die finde ich selbst super-sollte ich mal das glück haben ich glaube ich scheiß mir bei so einem fisch in die hose....

deshalb promachos super fisch alles richtig gemacht und beim nächsten wirds perfekt-denn ist die aufregung auch nicht mehr so groß#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Lui

Einen Fisch mit 14kg  (Super-Petri dazu!) im Kescher zu halten ohne ihn auf den Boden zu legen und zu lösen ist wohl eher schwierig, und bei einem solchen Ausnahmefisch sollte man dem Fänger wohl schon eine gewisse Aufgeregtheit und dann auch ein Erinnerungsfoto zugestehen. 

So schlimm sieht der Fisch jetzt nicht aus, nasser Boden mit Laub und Gras - keine Ahnung worüber Du Dich da aufregst. 



Zanderlui schrieb:


> wenn er sich nicht vernünftig dem fisch gegenüber verhalten hätte dann hätten wir wohl einiges an blut gesehen!!



Leg einen Fisch nach dem Fang auf den Boden und lass ihn elendig verrecken - siehst Du da Blut? Also wohl eher kein Argument, genauso wie ein Fisch nicht gleich stirbt nur weil man ein bisschen Blut sieht.

Hoffentlich wird das OT hier bald mal wieder bereinigt - dieser Beitrag gehört ja auch offensichtlich dazu... |supergri


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> auch von mir petri zu den schönen fischen-aber egal wie dreckig der angelplatz ist-so muss ein hecht der zurück soll nicht aussehen!!!


 
Der hat immer was zu meckern! Und wie ich es auch schon in anderen Threads gesagt habe: Bei ihm ist es der pure Neid!!

Glückwunsch zur fetten Hechtgranate und schön, dass er wieder schwimmen durfte!

Ganz großen #r


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle zu den schönen Fängen#6
@Promachos Saubere Leistung#r


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Promachos:
Petri zu Deinem Traumhecht. Du hast - mit Sicherheit - alles richtig gemacht.

Im Übrigen kann ich Schleien-Stefan nur 100%ig Recht geben. Wenn mal mal die Erfahrung gemacht hat, so einen Fisch zu fangen, dann weiß man, daß jegliche Kritik hinsichtlich Landung und Versorgung an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist und nur basierend auf theoretischem Halbwissen erfolgt.
Ein vom Ufer aus gefangener Hecht von 14 kg läßt sich nicht so einfach "händeln", wie sich das so manche hier vorstellen.
Ich denke, Promachos hat sich sicherlich beeilt, um den Hecht wieder in sein Element zu entlassen. Insofern macht dem Hecht die kurze Zeit an und auf Land sicherlich nicht soooo sehr zu schaffen.
Aber wir können ja alle demnächst noch einen Besen mit ans Wasser nehmen....|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich habe auch nie gesagt das er sich nicht beeilt hat und alles-und das mit dem vom ufer landen da habt ihr recht-ich bin meist mit dem boot unterwegs und habe diese umstände dann nicht mit steilen ufern und so.....

@zz

es war kein meckern sondern ein hinweis....immer fleißig lesen das bringt ein weiter im leben-und außerdem warum soll ich neidisch sein??ßich wohne am schönsten ort deutschland in meinen augen nur wasser und fisch gibt es auch genug-habe zwar noch nie ein meterhecht gefangen aber ich freue mich auch über kleinere fische....von daher neid habe ich ganz bestimmmt nicht sondern bewunderung übrig für leute die hier diese super fische fangen-diese fänge zeigen mir selbst nur immer wieder was mich noch erwarten kann am wasser...


@all

es ist langsam einfach nur noch zum kotzen:v
das man sich hier gleich angreifen lassen muss da jeder hier im board jeden artikel der geschrieben wird nur noch so auslegt das es das schlimmste wäre und keine ahnung!!!!

@michl

das von dir mit den bildkommentaren zeugt nur davon das du denke ich bei deinem alter hier im board geschummelt haben musst-denn mit 27jahren denke ich hat man solche kinderspiele nicht mehr nötig!!!!!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Also erstmal dem Fänger ein aufrichtiges und respektvolles Petri zu diesem wirklich wunderschönen Ausnahmefang! 28 Pfund ist schon ne Marke. 

Zum Thema Umgang: Wie auf dem Foto ersichtlich ist der Hecht zum Teil mit "belaubt" - das kommt daher, dass der Hecht a) auf nassem Gras abgelegt worden ist, um ihn abzuhaken und zu präsentieren und b) der Fänger auf eine zeitintensive und stressige "entlaubte" und gesäuberte Präsentation verzichtet hat, die zudem noch die Gefahr einer Schleimhautverletzung mit sich gebracht hätte. Ich denke, Promachos hat damit bewiesen, dass er angemessen mit der Kreatur umgehen kann und dies auch praktiziert hat! 

Das man von einem solchen Fisch eine bleibende Erinnerung haben will, ist doch verständlich. Für mich jedenfalls mehr verständlich, als jeden Hechtschniepel, der gefangen worden ist, abzulichten und hier reinzustellen. Das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Zudem ist man ja sogar gesetzlich verpflichtet, untermaßige Fische unverzüglich wieder zurückzusetzen und man sollte dies aus Rücksicht auf die Kreatur ohne Fotosession machen. Ich denke es weiss wirklich jeder, wie ein 30er-50er Hecht aussieht. Deswegen sollte man doch bitte auf diese Babyfotos verzichten. Das Argument "Pic or it didn´t happen" zieht bei dieser Größe doch wirklich nicht. 

Zu Guter letzt: Hinweise oder Ratschläge sind immer zuträglich. Nur muss man eben auch sehen, dass es keine Allgemeingültigkeit für jedwede Situation geben kann. Eine Landung eines Hechtes dieser Größe impliziert gleichzeitig das Zusammenspiel mehrerer Faktoren: Wie fertig ist der Hecht? Wie schaut das Ufer aus? Welche Hilfsmittel habe ich zur Verfügung? Wie sind überhaupt die Sichtverhältnisse?

Der Vorschlag, einen 28pf Hecht im Kescher unabgelegt zu fotografieren halte ich für fehl am Platze, da technisch gar nicht durchführbar...
Zum Thema Blut: Es kann durchaus vorkommen, das Fische sog. Reizblutungen bekommen, obwohl sie überhaupt nicht mit dem Boden oder ähnlichem in Berührung gekommen sind. Das ist ganz einfach ne Stressreaktion. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinem kompeteneten Vorposter, dem SchleienStefan an. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Többe (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@zanderlui

Man beachte das Bild  "6/6 Auswärtige Fänge in Deutschland"
in deinem Album!
Also ist kein Angriff meinerseits, sondern um es mal mit deinen Worten zurückzugeben "nur ein Hinweis"!Und ich denke kaum dass du bei diesem Fisch,der ja so gross ist wie dein Köder,unter Adrenalin gestanden hast!|kopfkrat

Petrikowski


----------



## stanleyclan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so aber jetzt ist mal gut mit OT Petri allen und vorallem Promachos mit der dicken Hechtmama!!!


----------



## gründler (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen fängern!

Immer wieder die gleichen die hier und da stänkern,na ja diesmal hat er wenigstens nicht vom Tierquäler gesprochen so wie vor paar tagen.
lg


----------



## duck_68 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wundern würde es mich nicht, wenn zukünftig keine guten Fische mehr im AB gezeigt werden und sich alle nur noch an kleinen Schniepelhechten, die leichter "zu händeln" sind ergötzen dürfen.....


Dietmar, nochmals digges Peti Hei zur zweiten Wintergranate


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so habe ihn geändert damit ihr euch hier nicht weiter über ot ärgern müsst wofür ich hier ja gesorgt habe ganz allein

Gebissene hunde bellen...mehr sag ich dazu nicht!!!


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> Gebissene hunde bellen...mehr sag ich dazu nicht!!!



Damit willst Du dann wohl sagen, daß jeder, der hier mit Deiner Kritik nicht einverstanden ist, seine gefangenen Fische falsch versorgt.....?
Jetzt wird es aber langsam peinlich für Dich!#d


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Supercars69 schrieb:


> Damit willst Du dann wohl sagen, daß jeder, der hier mit Deiner Kritik nicht einverstanden ist, seine gefangenen Fische falsch versorgt.....?
> Jetzt wird es aber langsam peinlich für Dich!#d


 
nein will er nicht sagen......aber ich bin es leid jetzt alles begründen zu müssen....
weil was geht den leuten das mit promachos fisch an ???das meine ich....er hätte sich ja selber dazu geäußert was gereicht hätte aber naja...nun habe ich es geändert damit nicht weiter geweint  wird-zumal was du in dem post eben getan hast ist genau das was ich geschrieben habe-es wird immer ganz krass und genau  so ausgelegt das man ja was kritiesieren kann...


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Promachos

Geiles Gerät! Schade durchs Zanderangeln komme ich nicht mehr zum Hechtangeln. So ein Fisch ist wohl ein mehr als krönender Jahresabschluß!

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Sxxxxcxxs96 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wird mit jetzt langsam zuviel OT, daher meine letzte Bemerkung:

@Zanderlui:

Wenn Du Deine Meinung öffentlich kundtust und damit jemanden öffentlich kritisierst, dann mußt Du in einem öffentlichen Forum mit Kritik rechnen, wenn es anderen Usern nicht paßt, wie Du Dich dazu äußerst.
Im Übrigen hättest Du dann auch den Weg über eine PN an Promachos gehen können, um Deine Meinung loszuwerden.
Brauchst Dich also über Gegenwind nicht zu wundern.
Denk mal drüber nach und lass jetzt einfach gutsein.


----------



## suerro (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Gestern war der beste zander tag von 2008 für mich.
Wollte eigendlich meine neue rolle ausprobieren,so fuhr ich zu meiner lieblings stelle super wetter dazu.
Am wasser angekommen gings schlag auf schlag.Die bisse kamen nicht mehr so zaghaft wie gewohnt, sondern jeder biss knallte wie eine bombe auf der rute.
insgesamt habe ich 6 zander rausgeholt, 2 sind wegen meiner kurzen kescher wieder ausgestiegen und jede menge fehlbisse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was mich am meisten geärgert hat war der letzte biss, er hatte es in sich.
angehauen ging dann die post ab,obwohl die bremse fast geschlossen war hat der gegner schnur genommen, als ich in meiner vorstellung schon mit der zander meines lebens spielte passierte das wovor alle angler sich fürchten.
auf einmal war die spannung weg und mir blieb nur ein zerfetzter gummi über 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
naja nechstes mal hole ich den mir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .trotzdem mit 84cm und 5,2kg habe ich mein pb etwas hoch geschraubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nach drei stunden musste ich wegen rückenschmerzen leider aufhören

so nun paar fotos tut mir leid wegen der qualität ist mit ein handy gemacht worden.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

super fisch petri dazu....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Peri-Heil.

Zu deinem Kescher: Mir hat mein Fischerei-Prüfungslehrer mal gesagt, dass sein Sohn mit so einem Unterfangkescher, wie deiner, angeln gegangen ist. Dann hatte er einen über 1m Hecht dran und als er ihn Keschern wollte, hätte links vom Kescher 20cm und rechts vom Kescher 20cm herausgeschaut. Dann musste erst er hin und ihm den größeren Kescher bringen. So lange blieb der Hecht an Angel...#6


----------



## suerro (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:q
na kescher war schon gross gunug nur der still war zu kurz für den spundwand:c


----------



## Ophidian (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zum zander suerro


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Heil, Schöne Fänge!

Größe des Keschers ist wohl auch ein ewiges Thema, ich habe dazu auch mal Bilder eingestellt wo über mein Kescherchen gelästert wurde - aber ich schwöre, der Kescher war nur in Relation zum Fisch so winzig... |supergri


----------



## Promachos (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo!

Kaum kommt man mal für nen Tag nicht dazu, ins AB zu schauen, schon überschlagen sich hier die Kommentare.
Ich danke ausdrücklich *allen *für ihre Beiträge zu meinem Hecht und den Photos, möchte das Thema aber jetzt beendet sehen, denn es wurden sicher noch andere schöne Fische gefangen - und wegen denen gibt's diesen Thread.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Holger (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schade, das hier der Thread wieder so zerlabert wird und der tolle Fisch von Promachos zu einer Steilvorlage für Heckenschützen genützt wurde.

Genau aus diesem Grund poste ich hier kaum noch im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, obwohl ich keinen Deut schlechter fange, eher besser. 

So scheint es vielen zu gehen hier, das die Lust aufs Präsentieren von Fischen tendenziell die Null anvisiert. 

Im Fall von Dietmar kann ich nur sagen:

Bei ihm war der Fisch in allerbesten Händen, dafür lege ich meine ins Feuer.


----------



## GiantKiller (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bei all den tollen Photos hab ich etwas gezögert, ob ich nur einen kurzen Bericht einstellen soll. Ich hab mich dann doch für einen Bericht mit Bildern entschieden ("pics or it didn't happen" - wer war das gleich noch mal?),



das war wohl ich...
(damals hatte aber auch jemand neu angemeldetes von seinem 61er Barsch erzählt...)

Gratulation zum superfetten Hecht!
Ein klasse Fisch!


----------



## serge7 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@suerro

Das sind die Tage, die nur ganz selten im Jahr kommen. Geniess es und Petri Heil!


----------



## rallye-vid (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Postet die Bilder weiterhin und vergisst einfach die Kommentare.

Sowas soll euch einfach mal am S*** vorbei gehen, denn wenns so weiter geht brauchen wir diesen Thread nicht mehr.

*Also: PICS POSTEN und blöde Kommentare löschen lassen!*


----------



## suerro (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> @suerro
> 
> Das sind die Tage, die nur ganz selten im Jahr kommen. Geniess es und Petri Heil!


ich hoffe dieses jahr werde ichs nochmal erleben, hab ja noch paar tage zeit


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...war gestern auch mal wieder los...
...einen richtig guten Aussteiger gehabt und einen Biss nicht bekommen...
...aber das ist angeln live...
...Bisse wie immer auf Walleye Assassin...
...auf jeden Fall geht was am Kanal...


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen der letzten Tage, insbesondere Dietmar zum Großhecht! #6


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Boardkumpel Brassenkaiser und ich waren heute gemeinsam Spinnangeln mit Zander als Zielfisch. Auch wenn es nicht sonderlich gut gebissen hat, wurde es für mich der nun sicherlich endgültig krönende Jahresabschluss. 
Zunächst waren wir an einem stehenden Gewässer, wo es für dortige Verhältnisse abartig mies lief. Lediglich 4 Zander konnten wir an dem See überlisten. Brassenkaiser hatte einen ca. 50er. Auf mein Konto gingen 3 Stück von 50 und 40 cm, sowie ein absolutes "Baby". Die Stachelritter bissen alle auf Fin-S-Fish.












Auf dem Heimweg machten wir dann noch einen Abstecher an die Elbe, wo wir unser Glück an einer interessanten Stelle versuchen wollten, wo allerdings auch ich noch nie geangelt hatte. Wir kamen in der Abenddämmerung dort an und als es dann fast völlig dunkel war, bekam ich einen Biss auf Salt Shaker-Gufi, welcher sich als ca. 40er Zanderschniepel entpuppte. Naja immerhin, es waren Stachelritter am Platz. Auch Brassenkaiser hatte einen guten Biss auf Kopyto-Shad, den er leider nicht verwerten konnte. Da an dieser Stelle zunächst nix mehr lief, testen wir zwei Buhnen an, wo aber außer einem Wobblerabriss keine besonderen Vorkommnisse zu verzeichnen waren. Also nochmal zurück an die erste Stelle, allerdings von einer anderen Standposition aus. Nach wenigen Würfen bekam ich auf 11 cm-Salt Shaker-Shad in "Alewife" erneut einen kräftigen Biss und merkte auch gleich nach dem Anhieb, dass diesmal etwas "besseres" gebissen hatte. Da ich den Fisch mit der Strömung drillte, fühlte er sich aber nicht so groß an, wie er wirklich war. Als er dann kurz vorm Ufer auftauchte, rutschte mir fast das Herz in die Hose. Ein kapitaler Zander!!! |bigeyes Ich dirigierte den Riesen ohne Kompromisse noch weiter ran und  Brassenkaiser gab mir seinen neuen Lip Grip, mit dem ich den Brocken auch sofort landen konnte, worauf ich mir einen Freudenschrei nicht verkneifen konnte. Was für ein Fisch! Zwar "nur" der zweitlängste meiner Anglerkarriere, aber angesichts der fetten Wampe ganz sicher mein schwerster, auch wenn wir nicht gewogen haben. Stolze *91 cm* hatte der Elbriese und machte mich überglücklich. :q Mein defintitiver Fisch des Jahres, der natürlich noch für Nachkommenschaft sorgen darf.  Ganz vielen Dank an Brassenkaiser fürs Ausleihen des Grips und die schönen Fotos! :m








Zum Abschluss waren wir an der heimischen Saale, wo dann auch mein Angelkumpel nochmal zum Erfolg kam und einen halbstarken Zandrino mit Salt Shaker zum kurzen Landgang überreden konnte.


----------



## DRU (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Sich nach so einer tollen Saison nochmal die Krone auf zu setzen,.....hart erabeitet würde ich sagen #r


----------



## Hackersepp (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

was für ein Schwein von Zander! Dickes petri Heil! #6


----------



## Debilofant (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was´n geiler Fisch, Veit - dickes Petri Heil!!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## suerro (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri euch beiden,
den grinsen von dir veit(mit der 91cm) hatte ich letzten sonntag auch:q( 84 cm).
 super fang vielleicht topst du denn dies jahr noch, ich werd es auf jeden fall am wochenende versuchen.


----------



## Omega (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ist einfach der Hammer !!!
Was für ein Fisch #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Klasse Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geiler Fisch Veit!


----------



## Ghanja (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sind ja paar schöne Fische, die man zum Jahresende hin zu Gesicht bekommt ... #6
Bei mir wirds dieses Jahr wohl nix mehr da ich mir vor zwei Wochen eine "periphere Fazialisparese" eingefangen habe - Zugluft ist da tabu (könnte höchstens mit Sturmhaube fischen *g*) ... |uhoh:


----------



## Patrick83 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit & Brassenkaiser!!!
Da hast du mich um einen cm überholt,Veit!!

Schöner Fisch!!
Was hat der ungefähr gewogen???

E


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Veit, extra-extra dickes Petri zu dem Traum-Stachler! #6#6#6

Einfach unglaublich! |bigeyes

Verdient ist verdient.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dickes Petri! Richtig schöner Brummer


----------



## ZanderKalle (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit:Nicht schlecht der kleine|supergri es werden bestimmt noch ein paar dicke vor Jahresende gelandet....... hat ja grad erstmal richtig angefangen#6...... mal gucken ob ich Samstag ans Wasser komme#:


----------



## Patrick83 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...hat ja grad erstmal richtig angefangen#6

So sehe ich das auch!!


----------



## Slotti (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch von mir ein dickes Petri Veit !! tolle Granate.


----------



## paul188 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit.... Super Fisch!!!!!!#6


----------



## Peter K. (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit!

Willkommen im Club der 90+ Zander


----------



## Promachos (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo Veit,

ein ganz herzliches Petri zu diesem absoluten Ausnahmefisch! Gekonnt ist gekonnt#6

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ihr Spanner!!!! *gg* 
Danke für die vielen Petris!


----------



## serge7 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit

Das ist doch mal ein vernünftiger und amtlicher Fisch. Da sage ich ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nu is mal wieder gut - und ab jetz wieder OnTopic...
Danke...


----------



## GuidoOo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dicker Petri auch von mir Veit 
Mal sehen ob mir solch ein Fisch dieses Jahr auchnoch gelingt...
Morgen letzter Schultag und dann gleich Fr+Sam aufn See in der Hoffnung auf DEN Fisch!


----------



## silviomopp (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6 veit...du bist Angelkönig in diesem Jahr....


----------



## feeder67 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

auch ein dickes petri von mir veit zu den traum zander.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri Veit, schöner Zander!!


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Riesenpetri auch von mir Veit! |bigeyes
So ein Wasserschwein fängt man nicht oft im Leben!
Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder rauskomme, sch**ß Weihnachtsgeschäft.

Was war denn dein Längster Zander?


----------



## Veit (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Aalround-Spinner: Nee, hatte schonmal nen 94er (über drei JAhre her, damals mein zweiter überhaupt auf Gummifisch). Der war aber wesentlich schlanker, als der von gestern, hatte den auch im Hochsommer gefangen.


----------



## Bolle (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nach längerer Pause endlich wieder mal eine prächtige Pikebüchse ... 1,13 m mit 13 kg...war heute ein sehr schöner Tag auf dem Kubitzer Bodden.


----------



## kohlie0611 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na da hat sich Bolle mit Sicherheit ganz köstlich amüsiert :q:q,petri und Veit natürlich auch zum ü90 Zander....


----------



## Bolle (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Na dit kannste aba wissen ey:q dit jing runta wie Öl
und dann jibbet den #6 für die Zanderkanone.


----------



## zander55 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Veit und Bolle, klasse Fische!#6

Ich konnte am vergangenen Wochenende auch ein paar schöne Fische auf die Schuppen legen...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fischen, vorallem an Veit und an den Meter-Hecht-Fänger


----------



## laxvän (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#6dickes Petri zu den Stacherlrittern und natürlich zu der Pike-Büchse.Tolle Fische#6


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an Bolle und Zander55! Tolle Räuber, die ihr da gefangen habt.

Ich war vorhin kurzentschlossen nochmal mit Benni87 an der halleschen Saale Spinnfischen und kurz vor Jahresende kommen nun doch die langerwarteten besseren Zanderkaliber zum Vorschein. :q Gleich beim ersten Wurf hatte ich einen Fehlbiss auf Salt Shaker-Gufi und beim zweiten Versuch hing der Stachelritter dann auch. Ein schöner 73er, der für seine Größe erstaunlich viel Rabatz gemacht hat, trat einen kurzen Landgang an.




Daraufhin wechselte Benni auch von Kopyto auf Salt Shaker und sofort rummste es auch bei ihm. Ein strammer 78er hatte zugeschnappt und durfte nach dem Foto ebenfalls zurück in sein Element. Neuer PB für Benni! #6 Glückwunsch!!! 




Scheint ein kleines Winterlager zu sein, die Stelle, denn am Sonntag hatte Benni dort auch schon einen guten Biss. An weiteren beangelten Plätzen tat sich dann, bis auf eine von außen gehakte Brasse nichts mehr, aber wir waren trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nu is mal wieder gut - und ab jetz wieder OnTopic...
> Danke...


Thomas hat ja natürlich grundsätzlich recht, aber:
Die Diskussion darüber darf weitergehen, und zwar hier !!!


----------



## Rheinangler89 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@Veit-Petri zu den Stachelrittern,vorallem zu dem 91er, en schöneres Weihnachtsgeschenk kann mer ja wohl net bekommen!


----------



## suerro (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri veit,
wenn ich die bilder so sehe, kann ich das wochenende garnicht abwarten.
hoffentlich schaffe ich es noch, eine stunde vor der arbeit ans wasser zu komen.


----------



## Patrick83 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Veit & Benny!
Das Kribbeln in meinen Fingern wird immer stärker....!!!


----------



## zanderHH (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri veit und benni87
welche größe von den salt shaker benutzt ihr ?


----------



## Veit (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ ZanderHH: 11 cm


----------



## Slotti (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin,

nachdem ich mir nun in sachen Zander 3 Monate die Hacken ablaufe hats heute endlich mal wieder geschnackelt 

mit 53 cm zwar kein Riese aber der war bitter nötig fürs Ego!!

gefangen auf einen 4,5 Saltshaker Pickle Shad


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute endlich mal wieder am Wasser, 2 Hechte und ein Marmorkarpfen konnte ich landen, die Hechte zusammen etwa so lang wie der Marmor (1,08), und dieser hatte zu meinem Erstaunen sogar richtig gebissen.

Das führt mich zu der Frage:

Beissen Marmorkarpfen wirklich?

Aber hauptsache mal wieder an der frischen Luft, dann noch 3 Fische gefangen, was will man mehr?


----------



## sebastian_h (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin jungs

ich bin heute mitm kumpel nix ahnend zu unseren vereinsteichen geiert um ein bisschen auf esoxe zu fischen...doch bis auf einen 65er von meinem kumpel war nix von ihnen zu sehen....das einzige was biss waren zander....2 konnten wir sicher landen....66er mit 3kg und einen 70er mit 3.5 kg........eine anderen konnte sich wieder vor dem keschern befreien...aber wat solls wa^^....alles in einem ein geiler angeltag und schönes wetter..
vllt muss ma dazu sagen dass eingentlich in den teichen kaum zander drinnen sind^^..

petri zu allen anderen fischen.

mfg sebastian


----------



## suerro (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so,habs doch noch geschaft vor der arbeit noch eine stunde ans wasser zu fahren, ausbeute waren zwei kleine zander , die ich wieder nach hause geschickt habe, damit sie ihren grossen brüder holen. |supergri
aber mit grossen bruder wurde leider nichts :c


----------



## GuidoOo (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Suerro, auch die werden iwann kommen 

War ja heute auch los =)
Naja 3 Hechte rausbekommen...hätten aber auch 6 sein können #q Sven (g-hunter) hatte nach 2 monaten auch mal wieder nen Hecht drann und versemmelte diesen nach allen Regeln 
http://img368.*ih.us/img368/894/p1020565tq1.jpg
nr 2 folgte nach ca 5 mins:
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/816/p1020568bj8.jpg
http://img373.*ih.us/img373/5672/p1020570an8.jpg
Nr3 auch gleich darauf:
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/3439/p1020573uf4.jpg


----------



## Tinsen (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

geiles gerät bolle. aber ******** gehalten


----------



## Patrick83 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## Finke20 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:vik:

Fussi-Boy und ich waren heute Abend, mal nicht an der Peene sondern am Ryck unterwegs.
Es war sehr Stürmisch, aber trotzdem warfen wir unsere Angeln aus, nach dem 3 Wurf hatte ich den ersten Zander an der Rutte, er war gerade mal 34 cm und konnte wieder schwimmen. Es folgten noch 3 weitere Zander von 33 - 43 cm alle wieder zurück. Zum Abschluss gab es dann doch noch einen von 52 cm. #6 Alle gefangen auf Kopyto 5 cm gelb/rot. Martin hatte leider nur einen von 34 cm gefangen. Zur Abschluß ist ihm beim anschlag noch seine lieblings Rutte gebrochen. :c
Aber trotz allem war es ein schöner Abend.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Finke20 schrieb:


> Abschluß ist beim anschlag noch seine lieblings Rute gebrochen. :c
> .


 
Das geht ??|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## Patrick83 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das geht ??|bigeyes|kopfkrat



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt...#c
Denn war das wohl eher ein Hänger,denke ich!!
Anders könnte ich mir das nähmlich auch nicht erklären...
#d
Auf jedenfall ärgerlich,mir ist sowas auch schonmal passiert..#q
Aber mit einer billigen Rute!!


----------



## bennson (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Vorgestern ist meine neue Rute beim 3ten Wurf gebrochen .. naja kurzerhand umgetauscht und weiter geangelt .. werde jetzt noch einmal losfahren und mein glück probieren


----------



## fussi-boy (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

moin und erstmal petri allen fängern.

Ja es geht. :c
es war auf jedenfall kein hänger, sonder fischkontakt.
es ist/war eine sehr billige angel (Rute und Rolle für insgesamt 36€). hat aber bis gestern ihren dienst immer gut erfüllt. die war schön leicht und lag gut in der hand.
schade drum. nun muss ich mir erstmal ne neue leichte rute besorgen, wo die spitze ev. auch nen bissel leichter ist um besser den biss beim DS mitzubekommen. aber ist ja bald weihnachten


----------



## Veit (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen!

Hatte heute früh leider kein Glück. Ein guter Fisch nach kurzem Kontakt ausgeschlitzt und bei einen ca. 80er Hecht verloren, weil ich den Nackengriff verpatzt habe (wieder aus der Hand gerutscht) und er bei der anschließenden Flucht ebenfalls ausgeschlitzt ist. Mit dabei war Boardi Angelfreund2000. Er konnte seinen ersten Fisch überhaupt auf Gufi fangen. - Einen 60er Hecht auf Salt Shaker. Hab mich trotz meines Peches, sehr für ihn gefreut.


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Nachdem mein Vereinsteich zugefroren ist habe ichs kurzerhand mal an dem kleinen Vereinsbach auf Hecht probiert der den Teich speist. Trotz der blöden Blicke der vorbeifahrenden Autokutscher war das echt eine coole Angelei. Der Bach ist dort max 2m Breit aber durch die Schnee und Regenfälle gerade ziemlich reißend. Richtig abenteuerlich den GuFi im Zickzack an allen Hindernissen vorbei durch das Gebirgsbachniveu - Wasser zu bugsieren. Und zur Entlohnung gabs dann doch noch den erlösenden Biss..und den gleich drei mal! Der Selbe Hecht hat drei mal zugelangt Beim ersten mal hat er dem Walleye Assassin den Schwanz abgebissen. Beim zweiten mal hat er sich nach 3 Sekunden Drill  in der irren Strömung losgeschüttelt und beim dritten mal hab ich ihn endlich gelandet..entweder war der ziemlich Ausgehungert oder einfach nur ein bisschen blöde


----------



## Easy_1978 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, bin mal wieder mit dem Boot draußen auf der Ostsee gewesen und hab ein paar Fischis gefangen. Insgesamt 4 Hechte, von denen 2 wieder schwimmen dürfen.

95 cm 15 p




89 cm 12,5 p


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich war heute an 2 seen in brandenburg unterwegs mit der spinnrute...heute wollten sie absolut nicht obwohl ich mal allein am see unterwegs war was hier in der gegend nicht oft vor kommt:m


----------



## paul188 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!!!!

Nach diversen Weihnachtsfeiern am Fr. und Sa., bin ich heute Mittag zum "ausnüchtern" ein wenig angeln gefahren.
Die Fische bissen gut und ich konnte 4 Zandrinos fangen....
Mit ca.65cm war aber nur ein etwas besserer dabei...... 

Aufgrund verspäteter Reaktionszeit konnten 6 Bisse nicht verwertet werden|schlaf:


----------



## zippo85 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Am 6. November in unserem Vereinsgewässer in Urbach einen schönen 95cm Hecht gefangen. Als Köder diente mir eine tote Schleie ca 15cm die ich am Schwimmer an einen 50cmlangen Stahlvorfach mit Drillingshaken angeboten habe. An den beiden Vorherigen Tagen habe ich es mit totem Rotauge und Gummifisch versucht, beim Gummifisch hatte ich zwei Nachläufer die aber einfach schneller waren als ich^^. 
Den Hecht hab ich ungefähr 3meter vom Ufer entfernt an einem ins Wasser ragenden Baum gefangen, nach ca 30min Drill konnte ich ihn landen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zippo85 schrieb:


> 95cm Hecht .....ca 30min Drill konnte ich ihn landen.


 
Und was hast Du die restlichen 25 min gemacht?   :q:q:q 

Sorry, für oftopic, aber ich finde solche Zeitangaben immer sehr lustig.:q

Aber trotzdem natürlich Petri zum Hecht,...und natürlich allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## serge7 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und was hast Du die restlichen 25 min gemacht? :q:q:q


 
:m|supergri|supergri


----------



## zippo85 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



serge7 schrieb:


> :m|supergri|supergri


 
freut mich dass ich euch belustigen konnte,
aber was habt ihr gegen zeitangaben?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zippo85 schrieb:


> freut mich dass ich euch belustigen konnte,
> aber was habt ihr gegen zeitangaben?




Ja nichts, aber





ein BISSCHEN lange  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## zippo85 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

naja wennbei der beschaffenheit des ufers und des sees generell nuss man vorsichtig drillen und warten bis der fisch komplett müde ist, sonst hast keine chance den zu landen. von  daher...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ja ist ja auch in Ordnung.
Lieber zu viel als zu wenig :m


----------



## zippo85 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so schauts aus...


----------



## GuidoOo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Erstmal Petri zu den Ausnüchterungszandern und zum lang gedrillten 95er hecht

Aber beim 95er hecht? hast da den bügel von der Rolle aufgemacht  Bei uns brauch ich ca 3-5 mins für nen Hecht zwischen 90-100.cm, und wenn da bäume im wasser sind, muss man doch extra hart drillen oder bin ich da etwar falsch xD#c


----------



## Kuschi777 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hi,

ich war gestern nachmittag auch ein bisschen auf Räuber unterwegs.
Leider ging nichts auser nen Silberkarpfen der meine Gufi tatsächlich im Maulwinkel hatte.
Bild ist nicht so toll da mit selbstauslöser gemacht.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Patrick83 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!
Und Frohe Weihnachten so wie einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ich hatte gestern 2 Zander um die 50zig und diesen schönen Barsch...





...Samstag ging leider gar nichts...
...frage mich schon länger wo die Hechte geblieben sind...
...irgendwie haben die Barsche und Zander sie von den Standplätzen verdrängt...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Aber beim 95er hecht? hast da den bügel von der Rolle aufgemacht  Bei uns brauch ich ca 3-5 mins für nen Hecht zwischen 90-100.cm, und wenn da bäume im wasser sind, muss man doch extra hart drillen oder bin ich da etwar falsch xD#c


 
Dito 
Ich hatte meinen 1,1 m Hecht auch innerhalb von 2-3min im Kescher... ...ohne extrem hart zu drillen.

Allen Fängern noch ein dickes Petri!


----------



## paul188 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Stefan ... schöner Barsch!


----------



## Easy_1978 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

die normale drillzeit bei mir sind auch immer 1-3 min, ich angel aber auch nicht mit einer 12 mono:vik: von daher kann ich die halbe stunde schon nachvollziehen.|supergri


----------



## supercook (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ich hatte gestern 2 Zander um die 50zig und diesen schönen Barsch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Petri Stefan,die Hechte sparen wir uns für den Februar auf......|supergri


----------



## G-hunter (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich angel mit 14er geflochtener und ich brauch auch nur 3-4 minuten für 90 cm kampflänge ^^


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich denke mal die Drillzeit ist vermutlich eher geschätzt, eventuell in diesem Fall verschätzt, geht einem doch in der Aufregung öfters so... Wenn er dan armen Hecht 30 Minuten gedrillt hätte wäre er vermutlich die letzten 10 mit Bauch nach oben durchs Wasser gekurvt, habe schon Hechte bis 1,06 mit der Barschspinne und 14er Mono gelandet, aber mehr als 10 oder vielleicht mal 15 Minuten hat auch das nie gedauert, und dann war der Fisch aber vollkommen fertig...

Aber jetzt wieder her mit den Fängen, Back2Topic!

Bei mir und einem Kumpel gestern böses Abschneidern, 3 Stunden ohne Anfasser auf Gufis!


----------



## Strumbi (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern und besonders Guido (Reason-of-Death)!
> Hab heute 10Km zurückgelegt war von 21:30-03:30Uhr unterwegs und hab einen Gufi und einen Wobbler da gelassen, aber der Rhein kriegt mich nicht klein! Morgen gehts in die nächste Runde!


 

Wow, das nennt man Durchhaltevermögen.  
Weiter so  , dann klappts irgendwann.

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Froscher (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



zippo85 schrieb:


> ...Als Köder diente mir eine tote Schleie ca 15cm...


 

Gibt es bei euch kein Schonmaß für Schleien?


----------



## bennson (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute noch einmal los gewesen. Hat sich nichts getan .. ich könnte heulen .... ich will wissen was wir falsch machen -.-


----------



## Carsten78 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Da ich dieses Jahr im Sommer und Herbst beim KöFi senken eigentlich immer Zanderbrut (einjährige) im Netz hatte, ging heute nun doch endlich die Neugier mit mir durch... 

Auch wenn es kein Riese ist, für mich der erste 'richtige Zander' (45cm) beim ersten Versuch in diesem Jahr - natürlich back zur Brut |wavey:


----------



## schakal1182 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Glückwunsch zum Spinner-Zander! Solche Fangmeldungen sind doch sehr rar geworden in der derzeitigen Gummiwelt.


----------



## aqauwatch (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

hi@all

konnte am we einen schönen zander mit gummi überlisten. 4,25kg auf knapp 80cm verteilt

lg


----------



## Veit (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!
Kann von heute früh leider nur ein 30er Saale-Zanderbaby auf Kopyto vermelden.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Auch mal wieder einen besseren zu gesicht bekommen, allerdings nur kurz, er war so glitschig....


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=492&pictureid=7630

allen anderen ein diggespetri, ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest und einen guten rutsch...

greetz

mirco


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ Bootangler.Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## bennson (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder einen besseren zu gesicht bekommen, allerdings nur kurz, er war so glitschig....
> 
> 
> www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=492&pictureid=7630
> ...




ein http:// zuviel

hier das BILD von Boot Angler


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Dicken Klunker haste ja:m Sowas würd mir bestimmt auch stehen :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Dicken Klunker haste ja:m Sowas würd mir bestimmt auch stehen :vik:


 
jo, ist ein erbstück meines Opa´s...
Und ich trage ihn täglich obwohl ich eigentlich (abgesehen von der Farbe in meiner Haut und meinen Piercings) Schmuck nicht trage!!!

so nun aber wieder back 2 Topic 

grüße

mirco

ps: @ bjay, Danke für´s verlinken des defekten links


----------



## Felix 1969 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Barsch.Petri Heil#6


----------



## Slotti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wieder frisch motiviert durch meinen Fang von letzter Woche war ich heute mit Boardie Saarländer24 an der Saar unterwegs und wir wurden nicht entäuscht.

Insgesammt 5 Zander zwischen 45-60 cm hatten heute Landgang, Saarländer24 konnte 3 verhaften und hatte noch 2 Drillausteiger bei mir warens 2 , wobei sich der 2te nach dem abhaken im Wasser um eine Fotosession drückte  somit sinds nur 4 Fotos.
War ein richtig schöner Angeltag bei super Wetter und einem Fangergebnis mit dem wir nicht einmal im Traum gerechnet hätten.


















|wavey: allen Petri Heil und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## suerro (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich war gestern auch mit mein bruder und mein sohn unterwegs.
wollte mein sohn eigendlich das spinnfischen beibringen.
mein bruder konnte drei zander zum anbiss verleiten. 
der grösste war geschätzt so 55 cm, die zwei  aderen unter 50cm.
ich hatte drei bisse was ich nicht verwerten konnte :c , 
zur zeit beissen nur kleinere zander so unter 60 cm.
dieses jahr werde ich noch einmal losziehen, und hoffe dann auf bessere ergebnisse.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Zandern und allen gesegnete Weihnachtstage.


----------



## sebastian_h (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

gestern los gewesen

zu dritt 3 hechte....aber wieder nichts größeres dabei 60er, 1.6kg......57er und nochmal geschätze 60cm....
aber irgendwann lauert der große^^ganz bestimmt
mfg sebastian


----------



## sebastian_h (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

an alle baordies ein frohes fest heute!!!!!!!!!lasset es euch gut gehen.


----------



## feeder67 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



sebastian_h schrieb:


> an alle baordies ein frohes fest heute!!!!!!!!!lasset es euch gut gehen.


auch von mir an alle boardies ein frohes fest und allen die ans wasser kommen viel petri .alles gute joachim


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, bin vor ca 1 1/2 Stunden vom Weihnachtsfischen wieder gekommen und habe mir heute selbst ein kleines Geschenk gemacht. Aber schaut euch einfach das Bild an, sagt alles. Für den 24.12. wohl wirklich ein geiler Fisch...! Der Fisch hatte links "in meinem Rücken" geraubt, als ich rechts das Ufer abfischte. Er hat den 16er weiß/schwarzen Kopyto dann sofort auf den ersten Wurf, ca 3m vor meinen Füßen genommen.

Allen Boardies ein schönes Fest, schöne Feiertage und denen, die wie ich die Tage nochmal losziehen, ein kräftiges Petri!!!

p.s.: Sorry für das "schlechte" Bild, aber ging allein und mit Fernbedienung für leider nicht besser, wollte den guten ja auch nicht zu lange frieren lassen.


----------



## bobbl (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger und allen ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## kohlie0611 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri jerkfreak, schöner hecht.......
und allen ein frohes fest#h


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Dank.

@Johnnie: Hab ich mir im August im Wal Mart im USA Urlaub gekauft...! *g* Was glaubsten wie die in dem Geschäft geglotzt ham, Hochsommer in Georgia und irgend so n Depp kauft nen Thermo...! Hat mich keine 50 Euronen gekostet, das Teil!  Muss also nicht immer Shimano oder Prologic draufstehn!!! Und der hält echt SAUWARM!!!

Nun aber wieder back 2 Topic...!


----------



## Patrick83 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ All: Frohe Weihnachten!!!!!!


----------



## laxvän (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

:mdickes Petri zum tollen Weihnachtshecht:m
Bin heute auch mal für 1 1/2 Stunden mit meiner Jerke losgezogen und mal wieder nichts gefangen. 
Irgendwie wollen sie bei mir nicht. Muss also weiter üben.
#qBin immer noch Schneider mit der Rute und so langsam wird es Zeit, wenn es vor der Schonzeit noch beendet werden soll#c
Wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und demnächst natürlich ganz dicke Fische!


----------



## GuidoOo (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ebenfalls auch von mir FROHE WEINACHTEN!
Ich war heute auch mit Boardi Sven(G-Hunter) los.
Gleich auf den ersten 100 Metern des Schleppens wieder 2Bisse...einen konnte ich auch verwerten.
Die Hechte bissen wieder, bis auf eine Ausnahme sehr sehr zurückhaltend und so hatten wir eine zu hohe Fehlbissquote.
letzten Endes waren es dann  7 Pikes, aber über die Größe muss ich nochmal mit der Hechtmama reden 
Achja Sven hat mich heute in Grund und Boden geschleppt, und nur weil er den richtigen Köder hatte:
Es stand nachher 2:5 für ihn ^^
http://img166.*ih.us/img166/1848/p1020593fr8.jpg
http://img175.*ih.us/img175/9096/p1020596tg4.jpg
Einmal daneben gegriffen und in die Kiemen gerutscht...
naja bis zur Hochtzeit ist alles wieder weg hoffe nur dem Fisch gehts noch gut...http://img389.*ih.us/img389/8125/p1020600bo8.jpg
http://img390.*ih.us/img390/2074/p1020613se7.jpg
http://img186.*ih.us/img186/7977/p1020618ca8.jpghttp://img258.*ih.us/img258/5392/p1020630ck9.jpg
http://img242.*ih.us/img242/3200/p1020627yn1.jpg


----------



## Hansemann 28 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zu den Fängen der letzten Tage und ein frohes Fest an alle!
Morgen gehts nach Holland zum Wheinachtsangeln und hoffentlich geht was.
Gruß Heinz


----------



## sebastian_h (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an die schönen fische

@reason-of-death

auf welchem see wart ihr????


----------



## GuidoOo (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

am lanker,
warum?

Waren heute nochmal los und naja..unglücklisch geschneidert, aber die Hechte habengebissen.
1 Hecht bis ans Boot gedrillt, aber als ich ihn sah war mir schon klar, dass wenn er einem schlägt, er weg sei und so kam es auch..hatte eh nur 80cm...
Dann noch einen hammer Biss gehabt, Die Bremse hörte garnicht mehr auf und zack wech war der fisch...im mom ist das echt komisch mit den ganzen Fehlattacken


----------



## davis (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> ..hatte eh nur 80cm...



Dafür das die Fische >80cm auf eurer homepage den prozentual kleineren Anteil bilden spielst du einen 80er Esox mit dem "nur" ganz schön runter. Denke das ist schon ne vernünftige Größe auch wenn nach oben noch Platz ist.


----------



## Dorsch13 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin ich war gestern mal los auf Hecht und konnte einen sehr schönen von 1,03m landen.:vik:


----------



## sebastian_h (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ reason-of-death "am lanker-warum?"

anscheinend hat dieser see einen guten raubfischbestand, den fisch nach zu beurteile, oder?
da kann man doch ma nachfragen oder??oder ist das mittlerweile auch schon verboten???

mfg sebastian


----------



## sebastian_h (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so werd ma gleich los an den boberger kiessee in HH um dort mein glück zu versuchen....geiles wetter draussen..sonne und kalt.....werd später berichten.

mfg sebastian


----------



## scemler (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



sebastian_h schrieb:


> geiles wetter draussen..sonne und kalt.....werd später berichten.
> 
> mfg sebastian



Hoffentlich mögen's die Hechte auch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

stimme nicht zu. eiskalter ostwind, werfen nach 5 minuten eingestellt, da schnur in den ringen und auf der rolle festgefroren ...


----------



## Ziegenbein (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War heute auch für 2 Std. unterwegs am Kanal aber leider nix gewesen.

War auch ziemlich viel zugefroren.


----------



## sevone (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Reason-of-Death schrieb:


> Dann noch einen hammer Biss gehabt, Die Bremse hörte garnicht mehr auf und zack wech war der fisch...im mom ist das echt komisch mit den ganzen *Fehlattacken*



ich würde sagen, das war keine fehlattacke, sondern ein aussteiger im drill


----------



## jerkfreak (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, kann nen gigantischen 40er Esox auf 16er Kopyto verbuchen. Und leider noch nen Ende 70er, Anfang 80er vor den Füßen verloren, als er den Gummi gekonnt in nem großen Ast "ablegte"...! 

Hatte nach dem "Biss" schon auf nen gehakten Karpfen getippt, der ging ab wie die Sau, voll über die recht straff eingestellte Bremse abgezogen...! Aber statt eines Karpfens war es der im Rücken gehakte Hecht. War dann aufgrund der blöden Hakenposition und dass er somit immer rückwärts kam, blöd mit der Hand zu holen und bei der zweiten Flucht hat er dann den Ast erwischt...! Zja, dumm gelaufen. 

p.s.: Arschkalt wars bei uns auch, alle paar Würfe Ringe frei machen und so Spielchen...!


----------



## Easy_1978 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, kann nach meinen erlebnissen in dem thread "Fänge auf Rügen" mal einen besonderen Fang berichten. Hab nen ca. 30 cm Hecht auf Emmerling gefangen:vik:. ganz sauber auf nen kleinen haken gebissen:q war aufregender als die größeren hechte.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Easy_1978 schrieb:


> ..Hecht auf Emmerling..



Was ist das? Hegene?


----------



## sebastian_h (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

back von der tour.....hat nix eingebracht.....teiche nur zum teil offen......später als die sonne weg war fing es dann an mit der sch....sse in und an den ringen:qaber is nun ma so im winter....geht die tage bestimmt nochma los


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich war auch draussen und hab abgeschneidert. Aber wenigstens nix versenkt. 
Ich hätt's eigentlich wissen müssen: Bei Ostwind geht nichts.


----------



## GuidoOo (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@davis...Ja 80cm ist zwar auch ein oberer Durschnittsfisch, aber in dem Vergleich zu den ausgeschlitzten Fischen war er klein...-.-
@ Sebasten H...Selbstverständlcih darfst du fragen!
War halt selber auch neugierig!
@Sevone...Es waren sowohl Fehlattacken als auch Aussteiger-.-

Jetzt zum eigendlichen Thema 
Von wegen Ostwind und kein Fisch^^
War heute mit Sven wieder ne Runde aufm See Schippern.
Um halb 9 aufn See und vorbei an Eisschollen, Fischadlern, Schwänen und Co.
Nicht lange und ich bekam den ersten Bis beim Schleppen auf Rapala X-Rap.Wie sollte es anders kommen, die Schnur verfing sich am "Ankerbandbefestigungsdingens" und He (the Pike) was gone!
Na Tolle.... Ging ja genau so weiter wie gestern-.-
Nach einer kleinen Pause mit Tee und Brötchen gings wieder zum Schleppen...Promt kam wieder ein Biss, der nach 5 Sek ausschlitzte...ich hätte nen Besenstiel fressen können-Wie sauer ich auf mich selbst war-
Naja The Show must go on!
Selbstverständlich bekam Sven dann einen Bis auf Rapala Magnum und konnte diesen "landen"#6
http://img243.*ih.us/img243/8861/p1020635ir9.jpg
Danach kam dann der für mich erlösende Fisch! Ja, ich habe es geschafft ihn zu landen!*jubel-Bitte*
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/236/p1020638af6.jpg
Und gleich darauf sogar noch einer!!!:vik:http://img171.*ih.us/img171/1346/p1020644qx6.jpg
Aber dann begann die One-Man-Show:
Ich empfohl Sven den Manns Stretch Plus 20+ und innerhalb von 30 Mins knallten 5 Hechte druff:mMein Köder wurde einfach ignoriert#c
http://img376.*ih.us/img376/6135/p1020655rw4.jpg
http://img101.*ih.us/img101/2648/p1020648ij7.jpg
http://img300.*ih.us/img300/2966/p1020661ow2.jpg
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/7250/p1020666ly1.jpg
UND der letzte durfte dann auchmal mit nach hause:
http://img386.*ih.us/img386/3046/p1020667hu2.jpg
Alle Bisse kamen beim Schleppen mit Wobbler!
Das war der saukalte Angeltag mit schönen Fischen und ein bischen Hoffnung für mich
Morgen gehts erstmal nach Kaki.! neue Stahlvorfächer-.-


----------



## G-hunter (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

joa war schon ein geiler tag aber war auch sau kalt und noch ma danke für dein wobbler ich fands einfach nice


----------



## Veit (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri @ Slotti zum "Zander-Comeback" an der Saar und reason o.d.+Kumpels zu den guten Hechtfängen!

Bei uns scheint fast nix mehr zu gehen. Heute den ganzen Nachmittag abend an Elster und Saale unterwegs gewesen und das teilweise zu dritt. Einen einzigen Biss gabs (nicht bei mir), aber der ca. 80er Zander schlitze Kumpel Benni leider kurz vor der Landung aus. Gestern abend sah es nicht wirklich besser aus von zwei gerissenen Brassen mal abgesehen.


----------



## TRANSformator (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri erstmal allen Fängern.

Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, über die Weihnachtstage ein paar Mal loszugehen, obwohl die Ems und der DEK hier kaum noch Fänge hervor bringen. Leider ist mir dann am letzten Sonntag meine Damokles gebrochen, hab dann glücklicherweise noch provesorischen Ersatz für die Weihnachtstage organisieren können. Leider hat es mich dann pünktlich zum 24. die Grippe erwischt. Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen wieder fit genug bin.

Aber was ich mich frage:
Mal abgesehen davon, dass hier einige bei jeder Tour fangen (teiweise sogar mehrere), hört man immer wieder von gerissenen Brassen, Karpfen etc. Also ich fange hier in der Ems vll alle bei 2 von 10 Versuchen überhaupt was maßiges. 70+ Hechte gibts vll einen im Jahr, das was andere hier als Schniepelzander bezeichnen, find ich teilweise schon riesig. Aber ich hab in der ganzen Zeit noch nie nen Weißfisch gehakt. Sind bei euch die Bestände so hoch oder wie schafft ihr das immer?


----------



## John Doe12 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hallo

Hier ist es so,das sich die Weißfische und andere im Winter an bestimmten Bereichen sammeln,da kommt der Gufi teilweise garnicht bis zum Grund,sondern man hat immer ein geholper in der Schnur.

Da wo die Futterfische sind,sind die Raubfische auch nicht weit,hier hast du im Winter bei fast jedem Wurf nen Brassen oder sonstwas am Haken.

Petri

Martin


----------



## TRANSformator (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Klingt für mich überwältigend. Hab hier zwar eine traumhafte Landschaft, was die Gewässeranzahl angeht, aber leider sind diese Gewässer absolut fischarm. Sieht man ja auch, wenn man sich mal den Ems-Thread anschaut. In allen anderen werden Fänge gepostet, bei uns wird ab und an mal von nem kleinen Barsch berichtet und ansonsten über das Wetter, die Biber und anderes diskutiert. Nur Fische gibts leider nicht mehr.


----------



## miosga (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir wird es dieses jahr wohl nichts mehr mit angeln. Fast alles zugefroren. Bis zum 1.1. nur noch minustemperaturen und dann kommt die schonzeit.


----------



## bennson (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri !!!

Ich wollt gerade einen Schein für die Wuppertalsperre ordern aber es gab leider keine mehr.

Naja dann muss ich morgen meine Kopytos im Hitdorfer Hafen baden ... hoffentlich kann ich mein JigSchneider Fluch brechen -.-


Was haltet ihr davon wenn ich den Kopyto mit einem gleichgroßen Köfi ersetze??? Bringt das Erfolg???


----------



## Leski (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War auch nochmal unterwegs,trotz Hochwasser an unserer Naab.Naja wenigstens net Schneider:q


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

was ist denn der köder auf dem zweiten bild? ein barsch am system? womöglich der von bild 4?  schöne fische. petri.


----------



## jerkfreak (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Bin grad von der Geb-Tour zurrück und was soll ich sagen, was geileres gibt es am heutigen Tag wohl eh nimma! Die Steigerung zu dem Fisch vom 24.12. dann auch noch heute, ich fass es immer noch nicht. Nebenbei gab es noch nen 40er, nen ausgeschlitzen (wohl Zander) und nen Ende 70er Pike, der mir kurz vor Ufer drauf ist und dann doch wieder ab! Aber der letzte war einfach der Hammer!!! Gebissen, 2m vorm Ufer, 15m Flucht nach drausen, gesprugnen wie ein blöder und nach 2min dann doch glücklich im Kescher! Ich kanns immer noch net fassen!!!


----------



## duck_68 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Schöner Fisch - Petri Heil nach Coburg


----------



## Promachos (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Happy Birthday und "Petri", Jerkfreak!

Ich glaube, du musst deine Signatur ändern#h

Gruß Promachos


----------



## silviomopp (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen die was gefangen haben...bei uns sind die besten Stellen schon zugefroren...


----------



## Easy_1978 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Was ist das? Hegene?



das ist die larve von nem Maikäfer:m



so, heute war ich bei herlichem Angelwetter mal wieder richtig angeln und hatte 4 Hechte, 2 releast und 2 mitgenommen. 

hier die pics.

89 cm, 9,5 p






1,11 m 24 p, kurz vor dem Boot, ca. 2 m ist meine Rute gebrochen, als er nochmal nach unten geflüchtet ist. Naja, muss wohl auch mal sein...


----------



## Christian.G (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Einfach Hammer die fische leute ehrlich !


----------



## ZanderKai (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Sehr schöne Fische,

Petri euch allen#6


----------



## Peter K. (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fänger.

War heute nach fast 2 monatiger Pause wieder am Wasser.
Bei -1 Grad und eisigem Seitenwind konnte ich 5 Zander zum kurzen Landgang überreden.

Ein schöner gut genährter 75er war dabei. Sonst alles nur Kleinzeug bis 55cm.


----------



## laxvän (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

#hDickes Petri allen Fängern. Ihr seid echt zu beneiden. Ich war heute auch mal wieder los und das Ergebnis war mal wieder ernüchternd. Einen Buster Jerk abgerissen#q und meine Rute ist immer noch nicht entschneidert. Bei uns scheint es mit den Raubfischen aber auch bei weitem nicht so toll zu sein wie bei anderen hier. Wir waren zu dritt und haben nicht mal einen Zupfer gehabt.
So für mich war es das wohl erst einmal. Am Montag geht es in den Urlaub und dann beginnt ja die Sschonzeit. 
Viel Erfolg all denen die noch loskommen.#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Hatte heute seit über 2 Jahren das erste mal an meinem Hausgewässer wieder einen Zander, etwa 65cm, und dann noch einen schönen 86er Hecht auf 6" Kopyto, dann hab ich wegen der fiesen Witterung und ständig vereisten Ringen den Heimweg angetreten...


----------



## rallye-vid (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Stefan & Rest #6

Bei mir gabs heute keine vereisten Ringe, dafür keinen Fisch #d

War recht lustig... Bin in die Apotheke und wollte Vaseline kaufen um damit die Ringe zu beschmieren:

Ich: "Haben sie Vaseline?"
Sie: "Ähm, Vaseline? |bigeyes"
Ich: "Ja, Vaseline"
Sie: "Ähm, ja.. haben wir.."
Ich: "Dann hätte ich gerne die kleinste Packung die Sie haben..."
Sie: "1,95 EUR..."


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Petri Stefan & Rest #6
> 
> Bei mir gabs heute keine vereisten Ringe, dafür keinen Fisch #d
> 
> ...


 Hi so ergings mir mal als in nacher Spritze gefragt habe.Kamm mir vor wie ein durchgeknallter Crack Gangster.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Slotti (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri allen Fängern,

besonders an Stefan zum Z-Fisch  

|wavey:


----------



## Easy_1978 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

war heute mal wieder bei feinstem wetter unterwegs, konnte aber nur einen 69 zum kurzen bootsbesuch übereden.


----------



## DRU (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Heute gabs zum Jahresabschluss noch einen Zander kein Riese, aber immerhin eine Durststrecke beendet. Gefangen auf einen 6" Seashad


----------



## GuidoOo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

PEtri zu den ganzen hart erarbeiteten Fischen!
War heute auch mit Lasse los =)
WIe immer ein sehr geiler Angeltag mit einer Überraschung =)
Gleich zum Anfang, noch garnicht ganz ausgeschlafen, nen 81er Hecht, der bis Oben hin voll mit KLeinfisch war...
Überall stiegen Öltropfen auf|kopfkrat
http://img223.*ih.us/img223/779/p1020675xq0.jpg
Danach kam erstmal ne kleine Brasse, voll im Rücken gehakt...-.-
Und dann war Lasse drann, garnicht so einfach mit nur 3 stunden Schlaf #6
http://img216.*ih.us/img216/644/p1020684qb9.jpg
Und das nicht ganz ohne Folgen..*dummerchen xD*
http://img91.*ih.us/img91/7981/p1020685rf3.jpg
Danach wieder ich:
http://img395.*ih.us/img395/2898/p1020690gx0.jpg
Noch einer:
http://img396.*ih.us/img396/3778/p1020697xc4.jpg
Danach schnappte sich nen stattlicher Winterbarsch meine getwitchten X-Rap. Mein erster Winterbarsch überhaupt =)
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/9029/p1020698vj5.jpg
UNd noch einer:
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/9550/p1020708lc0.jpg
http://img88.*ih.us/img88/p1020708lc0.jpg/1/w640.pngZuletzt ließen wir unsern Blick nochmal übern See schweifen und verließen ihn mit einem Lachendem und einem Weinendem Auge 
http://img220.*ih.us/img220/1158/p1020713qb7.jpg
Alle Fische bissen beim Schleppen auf Rapala Tail dancer, getwichten Rapala X-Rap, MAnn`S Gummi oder Rapala Magnum|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...war auch ein weing los über Weihnachten...
...ging wenig bis gar nichts, ein untermaßiger Hecht, ein guten Zanderbiss nicht gehakt und einen Barsch gefangen...
...dazu noch einen richtig geilen Drill mit einem regulär gehakten Schuppi...
...hat wie beim Zander richtig "Tock" gemacht...


----------



## gringo92 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...war auch ein weing los über Weihnachten...
> ...ging wenig bis gar nichts, ein untermaßiger Hecht, ein guten Zanderbiss nicht gehakt und einen Barsch gefangen...
> ...dazu noch einen richtig geilen Drill mit einem regulär gehakten Schuppi...
> ...hat wie beim Zander richtig "Tock" gemacht...



schöner schuppmann *_*

ich quäl mich jedes wochenende mit boilies ab und versuch nen trägen winter karpfen zu fangen und du zauberst so ein prachtexemplar mit nem gufi an land 


petri dir und den anderen raubfischexperten ;D


----------



## G-hunter (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri an alle fänger vor allem an Reason-of-Death denn hat das ja wieder gut geklapt
mfg sven


----------



## ZanderKalle (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri an alle, sind echt schöne Fische gefangen worden die letzten Tage!!!

Ich war heute auch mal wieder mit nem Board Kollegen(Zesch) am Rhein unterwegs..... war ganz schön kalt!!!!
Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr noch nen Meter Zander fangen..... aber daraus wurde nichts, Petrus wollte das ich nen Meter Hecht fange..... naja auch nicht schlecht für den letzten fisch des Jahres 

Davor haben wir noch 2 halbstarke Zander überlisten können!!!














*Wünsche euch allen ein guten rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!*


----------



## G-hunter (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zanderkalle und noch ma an alle guten rutsch in neue jahr und das wieder schöne fische gelandet werden ^^


----------



## suerro (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri zu den super fängen.

so, nach vier tagen ohne angeln in frankreich, bin ich kurz vor der nachtschicht gestern noch zum angeln gefahren.
sofort nach der ersten wurf habe ich ein 58 cm zander rausgeholt.
die nechsten 30 min. ging nix mehr,nach dem ich mein köder gewechselt habe konnte ich an der selben stelle noch ein 50 cm zander verhaften.
die vielen zuschauer und die eisklumpen an den ringen haben mich zum einpacken gezwungen ;(


----------



## Patrick83 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Kalle & Suerro!!!
Ich wünsche auch allen Boardi`s einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## Easy_1978 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

so, kurz vor toreschluss noch einer von mir.

97 cm bei nur 14 p




hat leideer sehr unglücklich gebissen, sodass er das boot leider nicht mehr verlassen konnte. hatt ihn bis in die Kiemen inhaliert.


----------



## Peter K. (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ZanderKalle

Schöner Hecht, jedoch erkennt man trotz Verwischung, dass es sich um die Grav Insel handelt;-) Von der Campingplatzseite aus stimmts?


----------



## Dampfpilz (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Mein Jahresabschlußfisch: 

Fangort: Baggersee vom Boot aus auf Spinner

Datum: 29.09 16.45 h

Länge: 106 cm

Gewicht: 9,8 kg




GUTEN RUTSCH :vik:


----------



## rallye-vid (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri Dampfpilz, geiles Wetter hast du da


----------



## sebastian_h (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

´petri an alle fänger.

bei mír is vorbei mit fischen.....mit tagsüber -5 grad is nix mehr zu machen....alle vereinsseen zugefroren...sonne kacke....wollte eigentlich noch die tage geangelt haben....und am 1.01.09 is erstma schonzeit.

nächster angriff auf hecht und zander erfolgt dann leider erst wieder am 16.5.09

wer noch loskommt hats gut....und fangt noch was...morgen habt ihr ja noch ma die chance dazu.


euch allen n guten und nicht allzu tief inne buddel gucken...aber tief schon:q
freu mich jetzt schon auf die dicke birne^^|supergri

mfg

sebastian


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

War ja auch schon Ende September, der Fang...! Hatte mich schon gefragt, wieso ich des Bild nur schon kenne (war mal im "Raubfisch", des Pic gell. Bei so nem Ködertest!?) und des Wetter so geil wirkt, bis ich des Datum gesehn hab...!

Petri allen Fängern...! Hoffe das ich morgen traditionsgemäß mal noch ein Fisch überlisten kann...!? Letztes Jahr hat es ja geklappt...!


----------



## bennson (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

petri allen ... ich war heute wieder schneider -.- .. bis auf ne eingefrorene Hand nichts .. das waren schmerzen ...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Ich kann von gestern zwei unbeabsichtigt gehakte Brassenklodeckel auf Attractor Shad vermelden... :v
Von Raubfischen keine Spur...


----------



## minden (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

...ich denke ich werde mich wohl heute geschlagen geben müssen da hier die Enten Schlittschuhlaufen;-)

Sofern es heute nicht mehr frei wird, war es das für 2008
War nen Klasse Jahr und nächstes Jahr wird noch besser

Einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich#h






Dann hier noch den neuen 97er PB Zander von meinem Kollegen am 22.12.08






Auf ein gutes neues Jahr 09


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Die -8° hatte ich heute morgen auch im Display - und morgen werde ich dennoch am Bach stehen und versuchen einen Neujahrsfisch zu fangen! Und falls es zeitlich klappt heute nachmittag noch einen "Abschiedsfisch 2008"!

Guten Rutsch an alle!

CU Stefan


----------



## Slotti (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

@ minden 

dickes Petri an deinen Kumpel für das 97er Zanderschwein!! brutaler Fisch #6

Ich werds gleich nochmal versuchen, die Straßen scheinen soweit frei zu sein außerdem muß ich dringend die gestern angekommenen Gummis testen


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich habs für heute gecancelled, hab mich eben vor der haustür fast auf die schnauze gelegt. wo nicht gestreut da immer noch sauglatt.  naja, da wird dann vielleicht aus dem letzten fisch 2008 der erste 2009. evtl morgen mit der fliege auf döbel. gaaaanz dick in neopren.  ich wünsch euch allen was.


----------



## jerkfreak (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So, bin vor ner Stunde auch von meinem alljährlichen Silvesterfischen von einem unsrer Forellenflüsse auf Esox und Co zurrück. Glatte Nullnummer. 

Somit bleibt der letzte Fisch in 2008 mein neuer Hecht PB von 99cm an meinem Geb...! DAS is doch auch mal ein geiler Jahresabschlussfisch...! 

Allen einen Guten Rutsch in die Saison 2009 und auf das der `09er Tröt noch mehr seiten voller geiler Fänge bekommt...!

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Mich´l (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Moin!
War gerade nochmal zum DS-fischen auf Barsch, als diese 25 Pfund-Muddi auf nen Minigummi an ner 0,25er Mono knallte... Hatte Hilfe bei der Landung von nem Sportsfreund vom Sänger-Team, der wenige Meter weiter stand - nochmal Danke André!!! Der Fisch schwimmt natürlich wieder#6

So - schöner Jahresabschluss#h
wünsch allen nen guten Rutsch und viel Petri für´s nächste Jahr!!!

Grüssn Mich´l


----------



## Matze_07 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Geil...Dickes Petri.
Guten Rutsch an alle!!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Petri zur Big Mama


----------



## The_Pitbull (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Wünsch euch allen ein guten Rutsch#h.Gruß Pitti


----------



## DRU (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was für eine dickes Teil! und dann noch als Beifang!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## Slotti (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

dickes Petri @Mich`l 

ich würd mal sagen das wäre ein würdiger Abschlußfisch für 2008


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Was ein geiler Abschluss, wir groß war sie denn?


----------



## silviomopp (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch !!!!  :vik::vik:


----------



## suerro (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

heute wollte ich eigendlich zum jahres abschluss was besonderes , ist mir aber leider nicht gelungen.
insgesamt war es ein mieser spinn tag heute, bin aber trotzdem nicht schneider geblieben :vik:
ich wünsche allen einen guten rutsch und gesundheit für 2009


----------



## Knobbes (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

So dann will ich auch mal,im Jahr 2008 wars bei mir nur 1 schöner Zander mit knapp 60 cm und 2,5 kg.
Gefangen in der Tauber bei Bad Mergentheim auf 10cm Gummiköder.
Hoffe mal das 2009 besser wird.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2008*

Frohes Neues an alle Boardies.


----------

